# Team Conceive Stress Free!!



## mzswizz

This is for everyone who is TTC and want to try a different approach of just enjoying TTC and just winging it. No stress of OPKs and temping etc. Just the ability to talk with others about goals you plan on achieving etc. Something to take your mind off of TTC so welcome!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Fancy seeing you here ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Likewise. I think this will help alot.


----------



## Trying4Angel1

oh please count me in! I have ditched the CBFM this month, all of my tickers, I don't even know what CD i am right now... I went out and had some drinks last week and it was wonderful.... i'm all in with you ladies!


----------



## Dylan

Love this! Completely in. Plus don't they say without stress your chances increase one hell of a lot?! Sounds like a good philosophy to me x


----------



## eve123

can i join too ladies? I started using OPK's and my head is done in already (think i ovulated way earlier than i thought, like 8-9CD!). Every month i say to myself i won't stress but i do every month!

This thread is a great idea xx:thumbup:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

i went to the doc for all of the testing & blood work, hubby had all of his testing done... everything came back clear and i broke down at the doctor and all she said was 'STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!!" ... she's right though.... it's the stress of it that brings us down!


----------



## eve123

Trying4Angel1 said:


> i went to the doc for all of the testing & blood work, hubby had all of his testing done... everything came back clear and i broke down at the doctor and all she said was 'STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!!" ... she's right though.... it's the stress of it that brings us down!

Totally agree!


----------



## Dazed

Hi Ladies! I am so glad there are others that don't want the stress of OPK's and temping. I have tried the OPK's and they are stress enough!


----------



## Dylan

Trying4Angel1 said:


> i went to the doc for all of the testing & blood work, hubby had all of his testing done... everything came back clear and i broke down at the doctor and all she said was 'STOP THINKING ABOUT IT!!" ... she's right though.... it's the stress of it that brings us down!

Oh so right!!! Think a thread that takes the focus off the constant obsessing and worrying is just what we need. Hoorah for mzswizz :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome to all that have joined the team!!! I know how it feels to go through the doctor and OPKs and nothing!! It can be so stressful worrying about ovulation so forth. We turn our attention more to HPTs than our DH or OH! it's time to enjoy life, be stree free and maybe just maybe we will receive that BFP!!


----------



## mom22boys

This is wonderful! I think sometimes when one reads all the things that you "could have wrong with you" one begins to think that they have it too. I have wondered if my husband has a low sperm count, maybe I'm not ovulating, maybe that phase is too short! UGH I am sick of it all when it happens it happens!!!!! 

I have a 12 and 9 year old! I got pregnant with them the first month we tried! I did nothing but do the BD! I am month 2 of ttc and I am really trying not to stress this month! Cool and Calm! 

BUT I guess I cannot be a full out member of this club cause I am still doing OPK's!

I wish you all the best!


----------



## mzswizz

This is the 8th month for me. Got pregnant Feb last year and m/c in April. So have been TTC. Been worrying and stressing but now I am just got to DTD and move on lol.


----------



## Swepakepa3

I think this is an awsome idea...I have ditched teh CBFM and all other testing supplies for a few months and i find some of the other threads stressful!!

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Do you think we need a banner for our team so we can put for our signature?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOOOHOOO Fabulous Idea... Good Job MsWhizz!! Stressfree is the way to go...


----------



## mzswizz

Thank you. I think we all need this thread!!


----------



## Dazed

I have been TTC since Oct 2009. Got knocked up Jan 2010, just to lose it 4 days later. I'm on another thread and all they can talk about are temps and OPK's. They keep urging me to temp. When I was about to, I thought to myself, why would I stress myself out like that. They didn't need it in the golden days, why do we need it now!


----------



## mzswizz

I think just DTD and if you get pregnant then great. That's how they use to do it back then before all these products came about. Just think about it, everything man made we use thinking we are going to ge pregnant, BAM always BFN. it's not our place to decide when we get pregnant. I think when god feels we are ready then we will be. Until then we should worry about what we have control over right now.


----------



## bw9522

please can i join in.
I have clinic appointment on mar 17th but appart from that no charting or opks.
I never have done and i thought they may turn me away at gp as i was not trying hard enough.
The only thing i will be using is instead cups but that is also due to the fact there is no mess afterwards.


----------



## Ittybittyx

I'm in! Funny thing is, I had that mindset since af arrived. Onto the 7th month trying and I'm ready for a stress free month! :)


----------



## Danielle_jone

i would love to join too! i threw out, literally!- my last 3 opks. It's just too much, no wonder i haven't got AF in months, shesssh. I am going to ACTUALLY start 100% enjoy the BD sessions and do it more often. Thats what its all about anyways, sperm meets egg. I would love to see a banner- i will look into that! :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have been TTC since july 09........ all testing has been complete nothing abnormal........ going to another specialist tomorrow but we will see.!!! Banner would be fantastic!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

What do you think? feel free to make your own and post

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6845319fltt.gif

https://www.familyl
obby.com/common/tt6845319fltt.gif

Copy and paste the above link as one whole, and that should work if you like it.....


----------



## mzswizz

Great!! Any ideas for the banners because I don't know how to do them. I'm glad I can make this thread. It goes to show we are not alone and we are so fed up with everything that now we are just going to have fun talk about goals get our minds off of TTC and just enjoy the bd sessions.


----------



## Danielle_jone

Swepakepa3 said:


> What do you think? feel free to make your own and post
> 
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6845319fltt.gif
> 
> https://www.familyl
> obby.com/common/tt6845319fltt.gif
> 
> Copy and paste the above link as one whole, and that should work if you like it.....

thats awesome! i made one too but i like yours better!
https://i.imgur.com/428uU.gif


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa3 said:


> What do you think? feel free to make your own and post
> 
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6845319fltt.gif
> 
> https://www.familyl
> obby.com/common/tt6845319fltt.gif
> 
> Copy and paste the above link as one whole, and that should work if you like it.....

I like it.


----------



## Swepakepa3

I like the stress free zone one as well..... whatever the most people like we will use!!

I changed the colors...
https://www.familyl
obby.com/common/tt6845330fltt.gif

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6845330fltt.gif


----------



## Danielle_jone

ohh i like yours! lol...mines hard to read kinda.. and i like the sticking together part:)


----------



## Swepakepa3

I am so excited to be a part of a thread such as this one....I think it comes at the perfect time in my TTC Journey..... : )


----------



## mzswizz

It's official!! We have a banner now yay


----------



## mzswizz

I'm glad to have women like y'all here on this thread with me.


----------



## court.

Great idea ! 
Can I be counted in ? 
My fiance has been away 6 months but he'll be back at the end of this month !


----------



## Trying4Angel1

yay! how do i steal this banner!? i'm so happy to have other people in the same boat who won't stress over everything!! finally!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Copy this link as a whole: https://www.familyl
obby.com/common/tt6845330fltt.gif


----------



## mzswizz

Sure everyone is welcomed. Alot of women stress because they are not getting BFPs. I know it's hard to go month by month and get BFNs but all we can do is try. Every day our body is doing something different. So it's hard to try and use our bodies as hints to see of we are pregnant. Just be stress free and if we miss AF then test. It's that simple BD and have fun while enjoying life.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm just waiting for AF to arrive on Saturday then I'm ditching the ticker and temping, putting up the banner and I'm just going to enjoy :sex: and if it leads to a BFP then great. If it doesn't, then it doesn't matter. I'm not going to stress myself out by testing early and I'm glad we have this thread so we can come here and chat and take our minds off things :)


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I want to join to! We are only on 2nd month ttc but Im no gd with OPKS anyway! Im hoping that lots of BD'ing alone will get us a BFP!x


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome ttcnewbie :D


----------



## ttcnewbie123

Rachael1981 said:


> Welcome ttcnewbie :D

Thankyou!x


----------



## wannabemummyb

As of yet I have not done the temping and charting stuff. My OH and I were talking last night and he is a great advocate of not stressing. We have our FS appointment, which we need for the PCOS but I intend not to do the temping etc (not that i understand it anyway)

Yay to stress free TTC - i love the idea and would like to join


----------



## wannabemummyb

I can't get the signature to work, have copied and pasted:

https://www.familyl
obby.com/common/tt6845330fltt.gif


----------



## Dazed

Love the banners ladies!


----------



## 678star-bex

Great thread ladies and group. Can i join? I tend to stick to lttc but after tests there is no reason i cant conceive. i think i was stressing and causing me not to ov. anyway I have ditched the cbfm, no opks, no temping, booked a holiday and i am not working out when my *baby* would be due if i conceived this cycle!! lol


----------



## Dazed

Wannab - When you put the link in your signature, make sure its a complete link. When I first did it, it was put in as two parts.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Dazed said:


> Wannab - When you put the link in your signature, make sure its a complete link. When I first did it, it was put in as two parts.

You are an angel, thank you dazed :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

Your very welcome!


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome wannabemummy and StarBex :D


----------



## Pocketmonster

Hi ladies, 

I want to join in if I can! I haven't got as far as OPKS and temping, but I have been tempted. My stress is my cycles at the moment. Me and DH are trying for number 1 since January this year...however I am on CD75 and still no AF!!!

Many BFN's I have the Doctors tomorrow. I need to stop stressing about where AF is as it is probably only creating a problem. But I want to not fall into the cycle of temping etc..and I'm hoping you can all help me!!

x x x x


----------



## Dazed

Welcome Pocketmonster. Love the name BTW! 
Have you always had long cycles?


----------



## Pocketmonster

Lol thanks!!!

Well irregular and a little on the longer side 29 - 45 days, but never this long. Is driving me slightly insane. Just don't even 'feel' like were trying because I'm not sure all is right down there!

Ho hum....have to see what the docs says tomorrow, I've had plenty of cramps and felt the 'threat' of AF but nothing! Absolutely naffffffff alll!!!!! Aaaaahhhhhh!!!

x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave: PocketMonster!

I hope that the doctor can do something to help you tomorrow!

Welcome to the stress free team, we'll make sure you don't temp or do OPK's etc :D xxx


----------



## Swepakepa3

Ladies: I had to Post the banner think in two Parts if I didn't it would just show the banner and not the URL sorry for the slight confusion


Good morning everyone! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Rachael1981

Afternoon Swepakepa!

I'm ok, how are you?


----------



## Pocketmonster

Rachael1981 said:


> :wave: PocketMonster!
> 
> I hope that the doctor can do something to help you tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome to the stress free team, we'll make sure you don't temp or do OPK's etc :D xxx

Thank you soooo much! I hope so too! I've found it sooo easy to get obsessed and absorbed in all the information, more so I think because I have never really paid much attention to my body or cycles and things...its been a pretty steep learning curve already!!!

I NEED something to distract me and take my mind off things and stop feeling like a poor excuse for a woman I can't even have a period!!!! Hope the Doctor can reassure me..

How is everyone else? What techniques, treats, distractions are you ladies using to bring the levels down??

x x x x


----------



## Swepakepa3

I'm doing good!! About to head out to a second opinion fs in a littl bit... But not stressing, going with the whatever attitude bc my insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment so there's not much I cAn do either way, just nervous but excited!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Pocketmonster said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: PocketMonster!
> 
> I hope that the doctor can do something to help you tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome to the stress free team, we'll make sure you don't temp or do OPK's etc :D xxx
> 
> Thank you soooo much! I hope so too! I've found it sooo easy to get obsessed and absorbed in all the information, more so I think because I have never really paid much attention to my body or cycles and things...its been a pretty steep learning curve already!!!
> 
> I NEED something to distract me and take my mind off things and stop feeling like a poor excuse for a woman I can't even have a period!!!! Hope the Doctor can reassure me..
> 
> How is everyone else? What techniques, treats, distractions are you ladies using to bring the levels down??
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

This is my second cycle TTC and I went all in from the start with temping and OPK's. I'm glad in a way I did as I've gotten to know my body, but it has been a steep and stressful learning curve. I'm now ready once this cycle finishes on Saturday (though I can hope I do get my BFP, right?) to stop everything and try and take it stress free! No idea what techniques etc I'm going to use, hoping people have some suggestions!

Swepakepa, good luck at the FS :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Dazed

Pocket - FX'ed that your one of those girls that just doesn't show a BFP!

I don't really do anything different to try to remain stress free. The only time I really stress is when I am close to AF or when AF had decided to go AWOL for a few days.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I am trying to revisit hobbies to try not to stress, like reading books and listenng to music and just chilling. I have a highly stressful job too which does not help and we are coming up to our busiest time, so will be thinking more about work than anything.

I am also going to focus on other things: my two lovely kittens who we have now had for two months and drive me insane! and also thinking about our plans for the future outside of TTC, like the talks OH is having with his company because they want us to move out to Denver.

So you could say that I am using distraction techniques lol

I am also on a losing weight/excerise regime


----------



## Pocketmonster

GL Swepakepa..hope all goes Ok!!

Yer I am looking forward to getting to know my body a bit more given half a chance!

Dazed....I have imagined this feeling that after all this time I am actually PG...but BFN after BFN has worn it out of me. It's over a week since my last test so I've forced myself to come to terms with the fact (I'm hopin) I've just skipped a period, which I've heard can happen every now and then!!

Would just be nice if she could show now I've accepted it!! Lol!

Hmmmm I'm thinking of booking in some pampering soon, I think I deserve it ;o)

x x x x x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm trying to lose weight too. I don't work at the moment so TTC is always on my mind. Think it might be time to start reading again and get back into playing Xbox.....


----------



## Pocketmonster

Yes I've thought about loosing a few pounds and doing a detox get my body in the optimum condition. 

I'm going to try and get back into reading as well. I got a few books for Christmas that I can get into!!

x x x


----------



## wannabemummyb

reading is always good but different people find different things stress relieving. what would you normally do to de-stress rachael?


----------



## Dazed

Wannabe - I hear you on the job front! In a few months, everything will be kicking it up into high gear for me too.

I need to find a hobby. Anyone got any good ideas?


----------



## wannabemummyb

I work in payroll dazed, so March - May are the tax year end stuff! dull and manic!

cross stitch as a hobby? it always relaxes me
My OH does a lot of puzzles because that helps him
I personally like crafty type hobbies


----------



## Swepakepa3

I crochet - have been making baby blanets and hats for the ones i know who are preggers....

I play soccer 2x/week

I watch tons on tv :)

I also just picked up a book! 

I just try to keep busy and not think about CD's and when :witch: should arrive....


----------



## Pocketmonster

I watch tons on TV too although I find I don't concentrate enough and that my mind is still ticking away wondering about AF etc and TTC...

A book is better for me cos it stops my mind from wandering completely!!

x x x


----------



## Pocketmonster

I want to start baking but I don't need the extra pounds hee heee!!

x


----------



## kelsey111

hey can i join ? xx


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome all that have joined. Sorry I wasn't on I was kind of busy with hubbs hehe lol. But I plan to occupy my time with my husband, taking care of newborn puppy, and just relaxing. I am in college right now so now I can focus more on that. Vacation to stress free land here I come!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I used to go out for a drive in the car if I was really stressed out, but I no longer have a car so that's out. I already walk the dog twice a day anyway. I used to read loads and I have books that I haven't started yet. I should probably put the laptop down and get into them lol.

Don't know what else I can take up. I don't have a lot of money so anything that costs is out of the question :nope:

xxx


----------



## kelsey111

we did the every other nite sex and it was actually really fun played a few games to keep it fun ;) im due 2day so once :af: comes i think we will do the same again :D :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

I think once we get our place together we'll just have :sex: whenever we feel like it. If that's every day then so be it! :D xxx


----------



## mzswizz

I just DTD with hubby whenever he feels like it. Absolutely no pressure. It seems like we bd almost every day lol.


----------



## kelsey111

we used to do it wen ever aswell, but for some reason this month we loved doing it everyother nite lol proberly helped with valentines day being out ovulation day! :d :af: will be here soon tho i can feel slight cramping on and off 2day. :dust:


----------



## Conina

Hi all can I join? Great idea for a thread!!

(At least, I'm fine to be stress free at this stage, CD5, just wait til you see me later in the cycle...:wacko:)

But this month we'll probably be in Budapest when I O, so it should be easier to be stress-free and lots of BD'ing in a nice hotel :happydance::happydance:

At this point in the cycle I'm obsessed with getting fit and losing weight, later on it swings back the other way...


----------



## mzswizz

Question....is my display picture showing? Because it don't look like it? How do I get it to work?


----------



## kelsey111

conina welcome hun xx

mzswizz no its not x


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome conina. How do I get the picture to show I added it and press save changes but I got nothing.


----------



## kelsey111

erm no idea sorry hun, normally save changes then it should work :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

It could be the pic is too big hun xxx


----------



## kelsey111

i can see it wen i go on your profile


----------



## Dazed

wannabemummyb said:


> I work in payroll dazed, so March - May are the tax year end stuff! dull and manic!
> 
> cross stitch as a hobby? it always relaxes me
> My OH does a lot of puzzles because that helps him
> I personally like crafty type hobbies

Ah, our tax year end is December. But I am an accountant for a non-profit. I just finished our tax year end stuff and our fiscal year end is coming up in June! It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to deal with our auditors!

Maybe I should pick up my cross stitch pattern again and actually finish it!


----------



## Mrs Davies

I Wanna Join 2 :) Pretty Please ...


----------



## Dazed

We go at it everyother day. If I gave into DH when he wanted it, it would be more like everyday and sometimes twice a day :)


----------



## Dazed

Hi Mrs Davies :waves:


----------



## kelsey111

corse you can rach!! :D yeah if my OH had his way be all day everyday :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

same here. was twice today lol. he is wearing me out here lol


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thats Good New Though Ladies No Excuse Not to Get BFP by gettin pplenty of action whoooo :) :)

n Thank You xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Dazed said:


> Ah, our tax year end is December. But I am an accountant for a non-profit. I just finished our tax year end stuff and our fiscal year end is coming up in June! It wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have to deal with our auditors!
> 
> Maybe I should pick up my cross stitch pattern again and actually finish it!

oh the joys of tax year end/fiscal year ends! the stress of working in that sort of environment.

I am going to dig out my cross stitch stuff


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave: MrsDavies!

If my OH had his way it would be several times every day! Don't know where he finds the energy!


----------



## kelsey111

they find the energy for sex but if u ask them to tidy up or anything house related its oohh no im to tired!! :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

See mine does if I ask him to do something he does!


----------



## wannabemummyb

My OH is pretty good at tidying up and stuff, he does all the washing and hoovers for me

My OH always wants :sex: in the morning and most mornings I would rather sleep. lol


----------



## kelsey111

mine will but i just never ask him lol he goes to work all day so i let him off lol xx


----------



## Dazed

Mine does the virtually all the house work. I think the only thing he doesn't do is the bathroom!


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless him, i dont work so i do everything i love it tho :d always wanted to be a house wife and SAHM xx


----------



## Dazed

Its virtually impossible for me to be a SAHM. I actually make more than DH working.


----------



## winniemoo1

im in if thats ok....ditched my cbfm and all my opks all of it was stressing me out. just going to look for the natural signs like ewcm, worked before people invented these machines so will work now. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## kelsey111

Welcome winniemoo1 :dust: xx


----------



## Dazed

:hi: Hi Winnimoo!


----------



## aimze

Can I join you ladies! This is my 4th cycle TTC #1 and been stressing since day1! I've ditched the HPT/OPK and everything apart from grapefruit juice cos thats more a habit now !

Not counting down the days or fiddling with my cervix and just going with the flow! Great thread!! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome Winniemoo and aimze! :D


----------



## Dazed

:hi: Aimze!


----------



## Fleur29

can i join? can i join??! last month i said i would not stress but as soon as i get to the 2nd week of the 2ww i get all panicky and stressed about it. i was so sure i was prego this month! i feel like such an idiot! i havent ever temped or done ovulation tests or anything but i have heard they just cause more stress than anything else! 

definitely like the idea of concentrating on other stuff to take your mind off it! i like the reading idea! x


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome winniemoo and aimze nice to have new members to the team! Im not going to do anything except bd. I do have hpt but they were on sale but i havent touched any. Unless i miss my AF which i dont know when it is due because i didnt even bother to calculate.


----------



## mzswizz

Fleur29 said:


> can i join? can i join??! last month i said i would not stress but as soon as i get to the 2nd week of the 2ww i get all panicky and stressed about it. i was so sure i was prego this month! i feel like such an idiot! i havent ever temped or done ovulation tests or anything but i have heard they just cause more stress than anything else!
> 
> definitely like the idea of concentrating on other stuff to take your mind off it! i like the reading idea! x

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Dazed

:hi: Fleur!


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome Fleur :wave:


----------



## mzswizz

Hows everyone?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok, how are you? x


----------



## Fleur29

i'm watching my cat clean herself - she's toooo cute! its certainly cheering me up after seeing af appear today, evil witch. 

roll on the weekend - at least i can have a few drinks! 

how is everyone else feeling??


----------



## clairebear26

Hey all, what a bloody fantastic idea!! Please can I join your thread??

I started to take the not stressed approach this cycle. I deleted my fem cal app on my phone and stopped using my CBFM. Was going fine until the 2nd week of my TWW. I am now mess, checking for AF spotting every time I go to the loo, symptom spotting while sitting at work....its driving me nuts. Stress is a powerful thing capable to stopping some womens periods so god knows what it is doing to me!

*chill* 

I used to play guitar so might dust that off and learn some new songs to take my mind off of all this TTC business.

C x


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooo I'd definitely get your guitar out! :D x


----------



## mzswizz

I am doing fine. Its been a few days since AF has ended so i have just been dtd. Other than that, have been taking care of a newborn puppy that we rescued.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Welcome to all the new people to join the club! 
Some super ideas for distracting ourselves from the stresses of ttc! My OH thinks it's a awesome idea
:hugs: to all


----------



## Fleur29

clairebear i'm exactly the same!! was sooo smug all month as a) i thought we were in with a great chance and b) i wasnt symptom spotting at all until about a week ago (start of 2nd week in 2ww) and the last week has been a nightmare - every time i pee i'm looking for 'evidence' - sadly the bitch showed up today, i hope you dont suffer the same fate! 

its soooooooo hard. and i am totally addicted to this site and talking to you lot, because it does make me feel better (we've not told anyone we're ttc) but then at the same time it means i think about it all the more? i dont know whether to not let myself go on any sites/google symptoms or if i should just go with it,. 

arghhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I want to join - please! [-o&lt; We have been ttc since July 2010... After a false positive reading at the beginning of January, I'm totally ready to destress.

I'm new to this game though... so I might need some coaching on ackronyms and stuff - I've read some threads and felt like I was trying to break code or something :wacko:


----------



## Dazed

:hi: newcomers!

I'm doing well. 

Hoping, there is a sticky somewhere towards the top of the homepage I think that explains all the ackronyms. I'll have to find it for you.


----------



## Dazed

FOUND IT!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome hoping4babe! If you need help with lingo, i can help and also if yu look in the babyandbump forums in the help. There is a thread for the lingo and abbreviations.


----------



## clairebear26

Fleur29 said:


> clairebear i'm exactly the same!! was sooo smug all month as a) i thought we were in with a great chance and b) i wasnt symptom spotting at all until about a week ago (start of 2nd week in 2ww) and the last week has been a nightmare - every time i pee i'm looking for 'evidence' - sadly the bitch showed up today, i hope you dont suffer the same fate!

Hey Fleur29 Im sorry to hear witch showed up . 

Your message was just what I needed! I really laughed out loud when I read your sentence about looking for "evidence" as you described me to a T! I also felt a bit smug as well as I was like "i dont even know what CD im on, I have no idea when im meant to be ovulating" then the 2 week wait hits and I go back to being a complete TTC fruit loop!

Best of luck to you for next stress-free cycle hun

C xx


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Thank you dazed... I want to learn the lingo very well and then try to have a conversation with my hubby using them... LOL - that will be one of my destressing tools :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Hoping4Babe said:


> Thank you dazed... I want to learn the lingo very well and then try to have a conversation with my hubby using them... LOL - that will be one of my destressing tools :)

:rofl:

Welcome Hoping :)

I'm usually fine until the second week of the 2ww too, then I go crazy :dohh:


----------



## Fleur29

The 2nd of the 2ww is SOOO the worst - how do you think we could improve it for ourselves ladies? do you keep really busy/try and fill your diary with social events? or just sit chilling at home? i've been chilling at home but i think it makes me worse! i know when i have other stuff to do i feel less stressed/pressured re the whole ttc thing so perhaps i should fill up my diary!

seriously you would think scientists could develop tests that could show up pregnancy after dtd - this 2ww malark is soooo old fashioned!! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I think keeping busy is the key TBH, staying at home is not helping me that's for sure! I've been wandering into town every afternoon just to try and get me out, although I usually end up looking at baby stuff :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

In an effort to destress: Does anyone have any funny stories about ttc or what's something crazy that you've done to "quicken" the process...

I'll start to break the ice... 

My cousin told me that after they had sex, her OH would directly hold her feet up in the air for 60 seconds to "help out the boys" getting to their destination. So me and hubby say "why not, sounds interesting"... HILARIOUS! Totally didn't work because immediately when we seperate and he yanks both my feet into the air I kick him in the face. This in turn causes both of us to laugh uncontrollably, and 2 seconds later everything he deposited had come out. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol thats hilarious. I have one. While my hubbs and i were dtd, he was trying to move the sheets out the way so i was helping by moving over and ended up falling off the bed with him because i grabbbed him lol. We just sat there and laughed as the sheets fell on top of us lol.


----------



## Rachael1981

We've broke the bed by being rather energetic :blush:


----------



## kelsey111

:af: has not come yet im due 2day i bet she will get me in the middle of the night!! :growl:. 

welcome to any1 i havnt said hello to yet :D


----------



## Hoping4Babe

@Kelsey: My AF is supposed to show up today too. It usually comes in the middle of the day. I'm thinking maybe she may show up tomorrow, I've just started working out and that may have thrown my cycle off by a day or two which will totally suck


----------



## kelsey111

Hi hun,.. me 2 i have done a few days of exercise! i hope that has not mucked my cycles up :( im not expecting a :bfp: as i no :af: will be here 2nite or 2moz. xx


----------



## Swepakepa3

Wow this thread is hopping! I go to the doctors and come back almost 10 pages added!!

Glad to see new faces joining.... If you want to the the banner there is a link around page 4-5 its two seperate lines just add in your signature as one line!!

Well this cycle we will be trying IUI.....so we will see how that goes!! So i have to test and watch for my surge but i won't be a crazy women and posting about it too much!

Hope everyone had a nice stress free day.


----------



## mzswizz

I was just looking at the dr show and it was a part that was about infidelity. I didnt know they have medications for ovulation. But it was weird because this morning i prayed to God asking for a sign that would be easy to understand in modern english that i will be pregnant soon and today i was watching tv and saw j.lo with her twins, laila ali pregnant with number 2 doing an interview, amber pregnant on the soap opera, doctor talking about a couple who was pregnant and infidelity situation which was solved with another couple soooo i think that was my sign! I am still going to wing it!!! Stress free is the way to be!


----------



## Dylan

Wow what happened?! 24 hours have passed and this thread has really took off!! Clearly needed. 

Also in the spirit of doing it 'stress free' we dtd this morning and I didn't even bother to hold my legs up in the air (well not for the usual 20 mins) then tonight I had a large glass of red tonight and cracked open a new book. How was everyone else's first day of ttc stress free?x


----------



## mzswizz

I too dtd this morning twice! I am just relaxing with the hubbs and taking care of the puppy. Just enjoying being stress free. I didnt even lay down for awhile after dtd. Just want to have fun.


----------



## Dazed

I actually never bother with the legs in the air. It may have helped the first time, but it wasn't seeming to help this time, so I just gave up. We usually :sex: at night, so I just either roll on my back or stomach and go to sleep.


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-same here. I just roll over cuddle with him and fall right to sleep. I am having sharp pains on my right ovary side and I don't know why.


----------



## Trying4Angel1

oh my gosh... since i am in a different time zone all i did was go to bed.. wake up and here is a 11 full pages... wow! good job ladies!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes!! Our team is becoming bigger and stronger as the minutes pass by. I finally counted to see when next AF is due and it will be here march 28th. Now I know how fast time will fly past and I will probably experience another AF which like always hope doesn't show. It has been almost a week or a week since AF and I am having sharp pains on my right ovary side. Any ideas on what it could be ladies? This month I am going to keep myself preoccupied with doin things I love like fishing music dancing etc.


----------



## Dazed

I've had pains in my left and right side. I kinda doubt its ov as I'm only cd12 today and I got them cd9 and 11 and cramping inbetween. I have had the random sharp ones in the past and as you can tell they didn't amount to anything, but I hope its something for you. :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

I don't know what cd I am on.....ok calculated I am only on cd9. They were sharp pains but I don't think they meant anything seeing that I get them on and off. I noticed that I got more cramps when it is close to AF. so I have no clue what's going on. Hope it's good for ms too.


----------



## Dazed

Maybe its just a maturing follie?! Mine has always been after ov.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so.


----------



## court.

It's so nice to see so many ladies here. 
I'm counting down the days till my hunny is home... only approx 3 weeks and 5 days now :)!! I haven't seen him for 6 months.


----------



## matchings0cks

Hey girls..... I Love the idea of this thread but have not been able to achieve it as I couldnt stop thinking about it. I started tempting this cycle (only in cd4) but I only started it cause it was stressing me trying to work out when I was O'ing. Every little twinge or getting up to fast and feeling dizzy I was like now what does that mean.. am I.... am I not.... 

Any of you ladies found a way to stop thinking about it??


----------



## Conina

Hi all I'll be trying to lose some weight to take my mind off TTC this month. To the gym!! I'm doing a programme called Couch 2 5k which is supposed to turn me into a runner. I hate running but I'm due to do a 25min run tonight!! :wacko: Due to my 32 days cycles, won't be o-ing for another couple of weeks anyway.

Court - that must be soooo hard. Does he work away?


----------



## Pocketmonster

Wooooowwww!!!

Thread has got massive! Well I'm off to see GP tonight about disappearing AF....I did have a nice chilled evening with a hot bath and a good chunk of a book read!!

And I dug out my detox guide ready to start that soon! (got to build up mentally first lol!!)

x x


----------



## wannabemummyb

wow this thread really has taken off - which is brilliant.

To relax today (am off work sick at the moment so can't do too much) I am going to catch up on here, have a nice hot bath (will help with the cold/cough) and then read a book or watch an afternoon movie. bliss


----------



## kelsey111

Hey Ladies, Well i am offically late :happydance: but im 99.9% :af: will be here any minute the latest 2nite! good luck :dust: xx


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning ladies. Right now i have a huge headache seeing that i been waking up alot. Today i am going to relax. I havent been able to be alone because DH was off work but he went back today. So i am going to clean up a bit then just catch up on my shows.

@court- how do you manage without him? Where does he work?

@matchingsocks- i stop stressing by doing other things like assignments for college, cleaning up etc. I dont think about when i o or if i o'd already. Just have AF, figure out when next is due and just focus on things I do have control over and if i miss AF then would test.


----------



## mzswizz

kelsey111 said:


> Hey Ladies, Well i am offically late :happydance: but im 99.9% :af: will be here any minute the latest 2nite! good luck :dust: xx

Since you are late, you should test just in case. Good luck.


----------



## kelsey111

noooo. cant test lol :af: will be here im sure. ill wait till sunday and test if :af: hasnt come, ive been 1 day late b4 and OH was on the way to the chemist to get a test and i came on! xx:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol o ok i understand now lol. I remember my DH thought i was and he bought a test but the sec after i poas, my AF started so it was no point even looking at the test result lol


----------



## kelsey111

Aww i used to test all the time thinking well maybe but always a :bfn: so i havent poas for about 5 monhts now :D OH said he wouldnt let me buy no more untill im a few days late.that has helped as im not down about ttc any more. :) i have 1 really sore nipple if i toch it it hurts :shrug: had it for about a week now :af: playing tricks on me i bet :dust: xx


----------



## eve123

Hi everyone, wondering can someone please shed some light on this for me, ok so i have started using OPK's on CD 7-9 had some pain/twinges (ovulation i assumed) I tested on these days and the line wasn't as dark as the control line but it got darker over the week-end, so we DTD on Fri and Sun, then CD10-12 no line at all on OPK! Then yesterday CD 13 had some CM not much but this is common for me! Did another OPK and again there was a slight line not as dark as the week-end one's though! We DTD last night!

I am so confused as to when i actually did Ovulate! Not stressing over it though, but do you think i am maybe in with a chance as we DTD over the days!! Oh i have a 26-28 day cycle!

Oh i hope you can understand all that : )


----------



## mzswizz

If OPKs gotten darker over time and the no lines. It means ovulation occurred as for the other line again i dont know because iyou shouldnt be ovulating twice. As long as you dtd while you had lines you should be ok


----------



## eve123

mzswizz said:


> If OPKs gotten darker over time and the no lines. It means ovulation occurred as for the other line again i dont know because iyou shouldnt be ovulating twice. As long as you dtd while you had lines you should be ok

Thanks so much for your reply! :thumbup:


----------



## justwaiting

I belong here, I have always thought the obsessing over temps and charts and all the other stuff can cause more stress then needed. I did buy opk's this month coz I had a mc back in Nov and af has been a little bit different since but my body did what it always did around O time any way I got cramping the day or 2 before on and the intensified the day i got my pos opk. It was a good learning experience but confirmed listening to my body is the way to go. from this point on i'm natural all the way my body will tell me when to bd and I will continue with everything else in my life, I will have a glass of wine when I want (I just wont have more than one) i will go dancing , go out have a laugh because a life is also important. Millions of women fall pregnant every year whether they are doing everything or nothing to get pregnant. No stress all the way


----------



## mzswizz

eve123 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> If OPKs gotten darker over time and the no lines. It means ovulation occurred as for the other line again i dont know because iyou shouldnt be ovulating twice. As long as you dtd while you had lines you should be ok
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply! :thumbup:Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## mzswizz

justwaiting said:


> I belong here, I have always thought the obsessing over temps and charts and all the other stuff can cause more stress then needed. I did buy opk's this month coz I had a mc back in Nov and af has been a little bit different since but my body did what it always did around O time any way I got cramping the day or 2 before on and the intensified the day i got my pos opk. It was a good learning experience but confirmed listening to my body is the way to go. from this point on i'm natural all the way my body will tell me when to bd and I will continue with everything else in my life, I will have a glass of wine when I want (I just wont have more than one) i will go dancing , go out have a laugh because a life is also important. Millions of women fall pregnant every year whether they are doing everything or nothing to get pregnant. No stress all the way

I am soooo with you on that. I am just going to let my body do its job and enjoy wine and all the fun i can with my DH and friend.


----------



## Rachael1981

Afternoon! Welcome to the new ladies :)

I'm with you, just going to forget what is going on with my body and enjoy myself as much as possible. Going to stop keeping away from the things I want just in case I'm pregnant, and eat and drink what I want - in moderation of course. An example - I wanted Mayo the other day but didn't buy any just in case I wasn't allowed it if I was pregnant. Didn't know with the whole eggs thing, though since looked and found it's fine if it's bought :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

@Rachael When I was pregnant my former ob/gyn said I could eat anything I wanted except raw meats such as sushi etc but other than that I was ok so I took that as a go to eat and be happy lol Yesterday was soo weird in a way...
1) I prayed to God that morning to give me a sign that is easy for me to understand in modern english that will tell me that i will be pregnant soon 
2) then went down to Miami, FL to visit our fam (we live only like 20 mins away Ft. Lauderdale, FL) and his mom had to pick up the KIDS from school yesterday 
3) watching tv and a commercial of j.lo and her KIDS was on 
4) was watching a soap opera i think Bold&Beautiful and a woman named amber was PREGNANT on the show 
5) then watched the talk and they were interviewing Laila Ali who by the way is PREGNANT with baby no. 2
6) Dr. Oz show came on and they were talking to a couple who was PREGNANT and delivered the baby but had a situation with in-vitro which caused them to give birth to the wrong baby
7) also on that show they had another couple who COULDNT GET PREGNANT and they helped them to INCREASE CHANCES OF FERTILITY!!!

Now I dont know if thats a coincidence or not but I think that was my sign!!! Whats the odds that every show I watched was baby related after I prayed that morning...


----------



## Rachael1981

That's spooky! Really hope it's your sign!

As for eating raw meat - I've never had Sushi nor I'm ever likely to try it! However if I eat steak I like it medium rare.


----------



## mzswizz

I don't like sushi at all. I never tried steak medium rare every time I get meat I get it well done


----------



## Rachael1981

I used to be like that, but then I worked in a pub kitchen and realised it tastes so much better. Personal preference I guess :)


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I totally get where you're coming from.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies... Trying to stay stress free this morning, but it's a little hard when I got a :bfp: this morning after AF was a day late. I've set up a blood test this morning, but I can feel my nerves ninja kicking my insides :ninja::grr::ninja:

I totally don't trust HPT after getting 3 false positives in January (on digital's) and then getting back a negative blood test.

That was when I decided to free myself of the stress of the temp readings and OPK's. PRAYING [-o&lt; that we get some good news back this afternoon and that hubby isn't stressing out over it.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kelsey111

Congrats hun!! xxx


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats and I wish you the best of luck! Try to think positive!!!! Keep us posted on your blood test results!!! 

I'm so existed and nervous about starting femara and iui this cycle... I started spotting yesterday but it's gone today... I'm not due til Monday anyways....


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa3-do you think it is possible IB with only 1 day of spotting and AF isnt due til next week? 

Hopin4babe-Congrats..let us know how it goes after the results!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I don't know, is it late for IB? I felt so weird went to bathroom before fs exam and realized it then..... Ooopsy but she was ok with it... Watching it today an we will see


----------



## mzswizz

IB can occur a few days before your AF is due so you might have ovulated late.


----------



## Dazed

Congrats to Hoping4babe! :happydance:


----------



## MandyJane323

Can i join here? I have no interest or patience for temping and all that stuff... I just know when I'm most fertile and go from there!


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome MandyJane!

Swepakepa, could be IB! FX'd!

Hoping - FX'd your bloods come back ok, don't forget to let us know the good news!


----------



## Dazed

:hi: Hi MandyJane!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Mandy join the club!!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi Mandy

Good luck hoping, keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies so far 1 BFP for the team. Let's keep them coming. Pass 1 my way lol


----------



## Pocketmonster

Hi Mandy!!!

Congrats hopin4babe!!! How exciting!

Off to docs....eeeekkkkk fx'd!!! x x x maybe he has my AF lol!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck pocketmonster.


----------



## Dazed

Good luck Pocketmonster! :hugs:


----------



## Pocketmonster

Thanks girls...hopefully some answers!!


----------



## mzswizz

Got a few more months before I hit the 1 year mark of TTC. I think if we don't conceive by the 1 year mark, then I'm going to my ob/gyn who is also a fertility specialist and see what's going on with me. I know my hormonal imbalance is playing a huge role in this process and the super tiny cysts on y ovaries.


----------



## Pocketmonster

We haven't even got that far yet hun :o( we have been 'trying' if you can call it that since January....but I haven't had an AF for 75 days..so getting a bit worried and thought I better get checked out!!

Feeeeelll soooooo frustrated!

x x x x


----------



## Pudden

Hi everyone,

Im new here, but can i join your thread?!:flower:

I've come from a different ttc forum and it was making me feel so upset, everyone either already had children or just got their BFP!

Im 32, TTC for my first child. Been NTNP for 3 months and then OH was ill in Dec and Jan, and Feb was our first proper month TTC. 

Getting myself so worked up and disappointed each month, that i have decided to relax and go with the flow. I know roughly when i ovulate, so going to try not to think about it, and keep myself busy and hope that helps!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

We have been trying for almost 9 months now. Since m/c in April of last year, we have been TTC since June last year


----------



## wannabemummyb

:wave: pudden, welcome to the crew


----------



## Pocketmonster

Welcome pudden!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Pudden said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new here, but can i join your thread?!:flower:
> 
> I've come from a different ttc forum and it was making me feel so upset, everyone either already had children or just got their BFP!
> 
> Im 32, TTC for my first child. Been NTNP for 3 months and then OH was ill in Dec and Jan, and Feb was our first proper month TTC.
> 
> Getting myself so worked up and disappointed each month, that i have decided to relax and go with the flow. I know roughly when i ovulate, so going to try not to think about it, and keep myself busy and hope that helps!!:happydance::happydance:

Welcome. I know what you mean about the other threads. They can be a headache sometimes. I am TTC no. 1 myself after m/c April 2010. Welcome!


----------



## Pocketmonster

mzswizz said:


> Got a few more months before I hit the 1 year mark of TTC. I think if we don't conceive by the 1 year mark, then I'm going to my ob/gyn who is also a fertility specialist and see what's going on with me. I know my hormonal imbalance is playing a huge role in this process and the super tiny cysts on y ovaries.

Sorry for you loss hun....fx'd stress free now and BFP round the corner...

x x x:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks pocketmonster. Sometimes I feel down becuause it hasent happened to me he but I think every day is just another way to make me stronger.


----------



## Dazed

I tried talking to my GP at my 1 year mark and she didn't seem to care one bit! I should just make an appt with my Gyn, but I actually really don't like doctors (which isn't good seeing as my brother, SIL and uncle are all docs).


----------



## Pocketmonster

mzswizz said:


> Thanks pocketmonster. Sometimes I feel down becuause it hasent happened to me he but I think every day is just another way to make me stronger.

I can only try and imagine, I've never lost a baby. It will happen I'm sure...lots of PMA and stress free I'm sure a BFP is round the corner for you :happydance:


----------



## Pocketmonster

Dazed said:


> I tried talking to my GP at my 1 year mark and she didn't seem to care one bit! I should just make an appt with my Gyn, but I actually really don't like doctors (which isn't good seeing as my brother, SIL and uncle are all docs).

Oh really??? That sucks...she's going to laugh me out the room when all I want to do is find out where my period is!!!

Eeeekkk! Oh well...I'll give it a whirl see what they say. I can't even start TTC without a AF!! x x


----------



## mzswizz

I'm ok with the doctors it's just the thought of finding something wrong with me you know.


----------



## Pocketmonster

mzswizz said:


> I'm ok with the doctors it's just the thought of finding something wrong with me you know.

Yer defo...freaked me out a bit to start with....and I am worried. 

But my DH said if there is something wrong sooner we find out the sooner we can work it out and have our baby...


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Pudden :wave:

Pocketmonster - good luck at the doctors! xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Pocketmonster said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> I tried talking to my GP at my 1 year mark and she didn't seem to care one bit! I should just make an appt with my Gyn, but I actually really don't like doctors (which isn't good seeing as my brother, SIL and uncle are all docs).
> 
> Oh really??? That sucks...she's going to laugh me out the room when all I want to do is find out where my period is!!!
> 
> Eeeekkk! Oh well...I'll give it a whirl see what they say. I can't even start TTC without a AF!! x xClick to expand...

Just make sure you are firm with her, I saw a GP after no AF for four months after coming off BCP and she told me to go away and wait!!! hopefully your experience will be much better but make sure that you tell her it is concerning you and you won't be fobbed off!

GL hun


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand where you coming from about the sooner the better. Unfortunately, we don't have the insurance so no doctors yet for us.


----------



## Dazed

Well, I was hoping she would be sympathetic for me. When I first went to her for something else, she asked about my health history and I told her about my mc and she proceeded to tell me about hers. When I went back at my 1 year mark all she could say is that I needed to keep losing weight and my cycles will regulate themselves. BULL CRAP! Right after she told me that, I had another 39 day cycle which she had previously told me was too long. Ugh!


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-sounds like she doesn't need to be a doctor. My ob/gyn is perfect he knows what he is doing and he makes sure I am in tip top shape.


----------



## Dazed

Well, I think I am going to make an appt for April with a Gyn. Hopefully that will get me somewhere.


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-I might have to wait awhile.


----------



## Dazed

Hopefully you won't need to wait cause you'll get your BFP!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks dazed. I been in high spirits since TTC started but I don't know howling I can go before I start stressing out.


----------



## Swepakepa3

mzswizz said:


> I'm ok with the doctors it's just the thought of finding something wrong with me you know.

I find it mOre stressful not having answer... I've been through all the testing and no answers..... I almost wish someone would find something. ...


----------



## mzswizz

I would like to go to the doctor and figure out whats going on but I want to just wait until our 1 year mark. Don't want to go there and wasting time if I end up pregnant before they do anything lol


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hey ladies... I just got the call back from gyn on blood test. Basically levels over a 3 is pregnant, my levels are at 56!!! :ninja::spermy: Which means I'm about 2 weeks pregnant :saywhat: This is totally insane because last month we hardly has sex at all. We played and started getting serious with our workout routines and eating better, I didn't even pay attention to my "cycle". 

STRESS FREE CONCEPTION!!!

I know it gets to the point where ya just want to rip your hair out or slap the next person that tells you they are prenant (or maybe that is just me since last July)... but I truly know in my heart that because me and hubby threw the thermos and OPK's and HPT's and started focusing back on each other :wedding:, letting mother nature "do her thing", is why we finally got our :bfp:.


----------



## eve123

Hi everyone!

Hopingfor babe-Congrat's on your BFP, great news, let us know how the doctors go!

Dazed-I think that's bad form about your doctor, could you maybe change doctor's? I am experiencing something similar with mine (had some test done (all OK thankfully) but she got the receptionist to call me with the results! When she knew how worried i was!! It's all very matter-of-fact!

Pretty sure i am ovulating but OPK's are all negative! Going to take all the advice on here and go with my body is telling me! 

:dust: to all xx


----------



## mzswizz

@Hoping4Babe Omg congrats!!! One member of the team has a BFP!!! Have a H&H 9 months...I knew it was in letting the body do its thing and just relax and have fun. Glad you received that BFP!!! Hoping the whole team is able to get there BFPs!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

AF has arrived so I guess it's not IB!!! but that mean iui within the next 2 weeks!! Excited!!


----------



## mzswizz

eve123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hopingfor babe-Congrat's on your BFP, great news, let us know how the doctors go!
> 
> Dazed-I think that's bad form about your doctor, could you maybe change doctor's? I am experiencing something similar with mine (had some test done (all OK thankfully) but she got the receptionist to call me with the results! When she knew how worried i was!! It's all very matter-of-fact!
> 
> Pretty sure i am ovulating but OPK's are all negative! Going to take all the advice on here and go with my body is telling me!
> 
> :dust: to all xx

I think by us letting our bodies do their thing and just enjoying life staying healthy etc, we will get our BFPs. When I did my OPKs a few months bac I had positive OPKs for 2 WEEKS!!! Thinking I was pregnant, I ended up taking a HPT and it was a BFN. So I have just been enjoying life with DH since last month. I finally started to just let all the TTC worries go and enjoy the wine, food, DH and all the exciting places we go.


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa3-Well since you got your AF atleast you are closer to your BFP because now you get the IUI!!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> eve123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hopingfor babe-Congrat's on your BFP, great news, let us know how the doctors go!
> 
> Dazed-I think that's bad form about your doctor, could you maybe change doctor's? I am experiencing something similar with mine (had some test done (all OK thankfully) but she got the receptionist to call me with the results! When she knew how worried i was!! It's all very matter-of-fact!
> 
> Pretty sure i am ovulating but OPK's are all negative! Going to take all the advice on here and go with my body is telling me!
> 
> :dust: to all xx
> 
> I think by us letting our bodies do their thing and just enjoying life staying healthy etc, we will get our BFPs. When I did my OPKs a few months bac I had positive OPKs for 2 WEEKS!!! Thinking I was pregnant, I ended up taking a HPT and it was a BFN. So I have just been enjoying life with DH since last month. I finally started to just let all the TTC worries go and enjoy the wine, food, DH and all the exciting places we go.Click to expand...

This is what it is all about anyway, right? I think our bodies know what we are up to, and they have a not-so-funny way of letting us know they won't be fooled. 

I say this hoping I'm not saying it too early, but my head's staying positive and calm on this one. Thank you for the congrats... and wishing all of you ladies get your OPK's soon!!!

:dust::sex::dust::sex::dust::sex::dust:


----------



## kelsey111

Congrats!!!! hoping4babe xxx


----------



## mzswizz

hoping4babe-Keep us posted on your 9 month journey!!


----------



## Dylan

Huge congrats Hoping4Bage - fantastic news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dazed

eve123 said:


> Dazed-I think that's bad form about your doctor, could you maybe change doctor's? I am experiencing something similar with mine (had some test done (all OK thankfully) but she got the receptionist to call me with the results! When she knew how worried i was!! It's all very matter-of-fact!

I can switch doctors very easily actually. Infact, she technically isn't my doctor (or atleast according to my insurance card). I'm going to give it a little more time and then I'm skipping her and going to a GYN. They should know better than her since thats their department.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats Hoping4Baby!!


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Swepakepa3

I am sooo crampy today...... which is expected I guess.... how are you feeling?


----------



## mzswizz

Tired. But other than that just waiting for DH to get home from work. Just trying to think of what to eat. I'm feeling pretty confident seeing that every body is getting their BFPs it gives me hope.


----------



## justwaiting

Hoping4Babe said:


> Hey ladies... I just got the call back from gyn on blood test. Basically levels over a 3 is pregnant, my levels are at 56!!! :ninja::spermy: Which means I'm about 2 weeks pregnant :saywhat: This is totally insane because last month we hardly has sex at all. We played and started getting serious with our workout routines and eating better, I didn't even pay attention to my "cycle".
> 
> STRESS FREE CONCEPTION!!!
> 
> I know it gets to the point where ya just want to rip your hair out or slap the next person that tells you they are prenant (or maybe that is just me since last July)... but I truly know in my heart that because me and hubby threw the thermos and OPK's and HPT's and started focusing back on each other :wedding:, letting mother nature "do her thing", is why we finally got our :bfp:.

Congratulations, very happy for you.
stress less had our first BFP:happydance:


----------



## Pocketmonster

Hey ladies...

Well I've woken up with an amazing PMA today and that things will work out OK and I need to just stop worrying. Saw the Doc last night and he didn't seem bothered that my period has been missing for 3 months. He said only when it gets to 6 months would he be worried. 

Said it is most likely to be stress and often the thought of TTC can stress you enough to put AF for a while. Well anyways he's requested a full bloods to check out all my hormone levels as we are trying. Sooooo at least if there are any probs (I hope there isn't obviously) but I feel better at least we would know at the start of our journey!!!

And he also said to keep DTD as you can still get preggers without a period!!! Wooooooooo!!!! So not knowing where my body is in cycle we can DTD just for fun!!!

Hope your all well ladies....more BFP's round the corner I have a good feeling!!!

x x x


----------



## kelsey111

Morning Ladies, Well i was due on the 2nd still no :af: i had light brown spotting on the 2nd and 3rd only visable on a pad, last night loads of CM (tmi) but im still pretty sure :af: will come 2day! Good Luck Every1 :dust: xx


----------



## Conina

Wow this thread is flying!!

Hoping4babe - congrats!! H&H 9 months!! Let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies, 

last night was amazing. DH came home from work so I cooked dinner, we ate watched the Heat basketball game, took care of our pets and then he setup a nice hot bubble bath for the both of us. it was sooo relaxing and the massage was great!!!! We DTD last night and I dont know if the bath had something to do with it but it was the best ever!!! didnt even know we fell asleep still in position LOL :haha:. At first I was feeling kind of down because sometimes i do get sad because i feel like it isnt going to happen and I guess it was really hitting me because next month on April 1st-I found out i had a m/c and April 2nd-i had the d&c so its pretty much hard for me to go through the beginning of that month and also seeing how fast the year flew by is crazy. It's going to be a year since m/c next month but a year since we ttc on june 10th.


----------



## Dazed

Kelsy -When are you going to test? I probably would of by now, but thats just me:blush:.


----------



## kelsey111

dazed- erm not till monday/tuesday! i have a strong feeling :af: will be here. so i dont want to see a :bfn: if i test 2day :(. xx


----------



## mzswizz

FXed this is your BFP Kelsey


----------



## kelsey111

Thank you i hope so to :D trying not to be excited tho just so sure :af: will come :( ahh will see lol :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck. I tried not to be excited each time but it doesn't work lol.


----------



## kelsey111

yeah its hard, just trying to keep busy :) xx


----------



## Dazed

I don't want to get your hopes up, but alot of women feel as if the :witch: is going to show when infact they were preggo, me being one.


----------



## kelsey111

yeah i have herd that i just dont no lol ill hold out till next week then test and hopefully get 2 nice lines :D but if not and :af: comes well just have to try harder next month  xx


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed- I thought the same thing but DH was like you are moremoody you should take a test, I was like no I saw pink when I wiped so my periodshould be coming. But he insisted so we got a clearblue digi and it read pregnant iwas soo in shock. Praying that I will get a BFP again someday but this time the bean will stick.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Pocketmonster said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Well I've woken up with an amazing PMA today and that things will work out OK and I need to just stop worrying. Saw the Doc last night and he didn't seem bothered that my period has been missing for 3 months. He said only when it gets to 6 months would he be worried.
> 
> Said it is most likely to be stress and often the thought of TTC can stress you enough to put AF for a while. Well anyways he's requested a full bloods to check out all my hormone levels as we are trying. Sooooo at least if there are any probs (I hope there isn't obviously) but I feel better at least we would know at the start of our journey!!!
> 
> And he also said to keep DTD as you can still get preggers without a period!!! Wooooooooo!!!! So not knowing where my body is in cycle we can DTD just for fun!!!
> 
> Hope your all well ladies....more BFP's round the corner I have a good feeling!!!
> 
> x x x

Glad everthing went well at the doctors. My GP told me that O will come before a AF and therefore you can get :bfp: without even realising it, because you just think that you havent come on again!! fx for you hun

Congrates to hoping - wonderful news!

I am feeling a bit down today, I would have been due around now if not for the mc and it seems I have come on again, after already having a :af: on 25th feb - going to do some housework to distract myself


----------



## PugLuvAh

I have been mostly avoiding the temping, OPTs, charting etc. because I felt I was becoming WAY too preoccupied with it and likely elevating my stress levels without even knowing it. By thinking of something constantly, how could I not? I've been taking the approach that everything happens for a reason, and I will have the children I am meant to have, when I'm meant to have them. Trying hard to be patient and positive (sometimes I have to remind myself of that 20 times a day! hahaha).

I have an irregular cycle and after 8 months of trying, this month I started using an OPT to eliminate a bit of guess work...and got a :) yesterday. Needless to say yesterday, today, and this weekend we are in baby-making mode. Fingers crossed for a :bfp: !!!


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck pug!!

Wannabemummyb-I had 2 AFs last month!! 1 on Feb. 3rd and the other Feb. 22nd which was soo weird. I was like hellooooo body can you give me a chance to ovulate lol. Just have been DTD and last. Night was the best. Dinner with DH, hot bubble bath and massage with DH and the DTD was sooo great that we fell asleep in position lol. This month is off to a good start I see lol.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck pug!!

Kelsey I don't know how you can stand not to test.... I give you tons on credit!!!! It's so hard for me not to test even if I'm a day late... That's only happened once!! Good luck!!!

Cd1 today for me (first cycle tracking in 3 months due to starting femara and iui) yippie!!! 

Hope everyone have a nice stress free day today in whatever you are doing!!!


----------



## mzswizz

My day is going Pretty good so far. Hopefully I have a BFP by my 1 year m/c date which is April 1st, if not then I'm shooting for by June 10th which will be 1 year of ttc


----------



## Dazed

mzswizz said:


> Dazed- I thought the same thing but DH was like you are moremoody you should take a test, I was like no I saw pink when I wiped so my periodshould be coming. But he insisted so we got a clearblue digi and it read pregnant iwas soo in shock. Praying that I will get a BFP again someday but this time the bean will stick.

That was definately me. I was so crampy I thought AF was around the corner. Did a clearblue +/- had an ever so light +. Went out got a digi and sure enough "Pregnant". Thats were my name came in. I was in a daze at the positive and in a daze when I started to mc. Just seemed appropriate. I so want my chance to be preggo again. I hope we both get sticky beans soon.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> My day is going Pretty good so far. Hopefully I have a BFP by my 1 year m/c date which is April 1st, if not then I'm shooting for by June 10th which will be 1 year of ttc

I'm cheering for your uterus, mzswizz! I think April 1st will be a good day this year (no April Fools Day) that's my first Dr Appt.

:dust::dust::dust:

Kelsey - stay positive girl and don't test until you just can't take it any more... breathe or have sex or go take a walk around the block. You know what I like to do to take my mind off things, find a recipe that will take at least a couple of hours to make and has alot of steps and go for it. You'll be so wrapped up in all the ingredients and how it's supposed to be put together and what it's supposed to look like when it's done... it will definately occupy your mind and mentally exhaust you. Since your already tired, gobble up your "creation" and go to sleep. Presto! One day has passed. 

(LOL - I crack myself up)


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed I'm hoping we get our BFPs too!! I get my name from my DH. We have been dating ever since I was a sophomore in high school. He gave me the name lil miss Swiss miss...Swiss miss is a company that makes hot chocolate...so he says the name fits perfectly because I'm sweet enjoyable and I'm hot and I am brown skinned so chocolate!!! Lol I think it's pretty cute. The minute I found out I was pregnant, 2 weeks later it's over. I was like sooo fast :-(. Hoping it doesn't happen again.

Hoping4Babe-congrats once again and that's great! I remember my 1st doc appt. Mainly bloodwork and boy was my DH hiding behind the wall while I was getting blood drawn...I mean literally he was hiding behind the wall lol what a big kid.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Yeah, men are like big babies


----------



## mzswizz

I am soooo happy I created this thread because I have noticed its all positivity. If someone gets their AF, we are still cheering and happy, if someone gets a BFP we are all excited and we are on here chatting it up and laughing like crazy just enjoying the presence of other women who are in the same situation as us. Also, this thread has become very popular overnight which is great because that means we have more members to our team and more women to help take the stress away from ttc. Right now I am making some pancakes call me Mrs. IHOP lol. My DH loves pancakes and I always make them lol. I am the queen of the kitchen but I would like to learn how to make more desserts though.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> Yeah, men are like big babies

Especially mines. I was talking to him about having kids and I said with both of our silly and goofy personalities, Im scared to have a child because they might just be all on the walls and everywhere else and making us laugh to the point it hurts lol


----------



## Dazed

I know how you feel. Lost min 4 days later. I actually love Swiss Miss. I have a big ol' thing of it in the pantry. Too bad I can't touch it since I cut down on the sugar.

Girls, I need some help! I've had a very blue week since I lose a dear friend Saturday and need something to pick my spirits up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dazed

mzswizz said:


> Hoping4Babe said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, men are like big babies
> 
> Especially mines. I was talking to him about having kids and I said with both of our silly and goofy personalities, Im scared to have a child because they might just be all on the walls and everywhere else and making us laugh to the point it hurts lolClick to expand...

HAHAHA. :haha: That us too.


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-I have two big boxes of it in the pantry lol they now have Swiss miss with no sugar added just in case you didn't know. I am sorry for your loss my condolences. I lost my friend since pre k in the 8th grade. Him and his family were killed by a drunk driver on Christmas eve. Since I use to make poems and write songs based on my feelings. I made one about him and when I was done I felt better. You should do something you love and trust me all the sadness will wash away while you doing what you love.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Dazed sorry to hear about your lose :hugs:

What would you normally do to cheer yourself up? Shopping, cooking, baking, watch a funny movie?

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry for your loss Dazed :hugs:

Maybe go and bake or something? I find Xbox keeps me occupied :D


----------



## Dazed

I usually just curl up on the couch with a kittie, but that hasn't been enough. Or sometimes I will drink with friends, but not sure I'm in the mood since its only 11:40am right now.


I may have to play the Modracers with DH on the PS3 tonight.


----------



## Zodiac

I've been reading through most of your posts on here (I hope you feel better Dazed) and I think this is the place for me.

I haven't even started trying to conecive yet and I've already become stressed and obssesed about planing on starting to TTC...yeah I know:wacko: I drive myself crazy.

Anyway, after dealing with a messed up cycle after getting off BCP and finally getting AF last month after none for 3 months, DH and I are just waiting for 1 more cycle then we will stop preventing and will hopefully conceive within the year.

I don't want to be crazy testing everyday or only :sex: when I "think" I'm OV....not really romantic! This stress free, just let it happen is the frame of mind I'm trying to get into.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I find my two kitties really destress me too, well apart from when they are being little horrors, we got them in Jan to take the pressure off ourselves to conceive, they were our presents to ourselves that we can nurture.

OH suggested last night that we spend a little money on some treats :) gadget shops here we come - we are looking at the ipad2


----------



## wannabemummyb

:wave: zodiac welcome to the "Stress Free TTCers"


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-We are just alike....except my DH and I play the xbox360 especially the xbox kinect games they are sooooo fun.


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac said:


> I've been reading through most of your posts on here (I hope you feel better Dazed) and I think this is the place for me.
> 
> I haven't even started trying to conecive yet and I've already become stressed and obssesed about planing on starting to TTC...yeah I know:wacko: I drive myself crazy.
> 
> Anyway, after dealing with a messed up cycle after getting off BCP and finally getting AF last month after none for 3 months, DH and I are just waiting for 1 more cycle then we will stop preventing and will hopefully conceive within the year.
> 
> I don't want to be crazy testing everyday or only :sex: when I "think" I'm OV....not really romantic! This stress free, just let it happen is the frame of mind I'm trying to get into.

Welcome Zodiac glad you joined the team. I have been ttc for almost a year now so im really motivating myself to relax and enjoy life. It has been helping. Now I dont think about omg did i DTD while ovulation or every time we finish in my head im thinking, did we conceive this month...now whenever we dtd we do it. No pressure, I dont even try to force myself on my DH anymore lol


----------



## Dazed

Hi Zodiac :hi:

I guess I will just have to chat my stress away. I don't feel so bad when I'm on here or FB. Another thing I could do (but rather not) is clean the house. I tend to go off on a tanterum (sorry SP) and clean for hours and I rather not do that on a Friday night! Ugh!
Guess I'll just have to keep chatting with you lovely ladies.


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed said:


> Hi Zodiac :hi:
> 
> I guess I will just have to chat my stress away. I don't feel so bad when I'm on here or FB. Another thing I could do (but rather not) is clean the house. I tend to go off on a tanterum (sorry SP) and clean for hours and I rather not do that on a Friday night! Ugh!
> Guess I'll just have to keep chatting with you lovely ladies.

When it comes to cleaning the house alone, I am able to but it drains me out completely. Now with the newborn pup we rescued, between bottle feeding him every 2 hours and taking care of my other pets, and cleaning i wouldbe out for a week lol


----------



## Dazed

Hubby does a decent job of cleaning, but its only basic. I generally have to go through about once a month a do a major cleaning. It does drain me and causes me to sneeze ALOT.


----------



## mzswizz

Since DH is always at work, he is a satellite technician, I am the one doing all the cleaning around here but I have just been so tired.


----------



## Pudden

Hi girls,

I have a pile of ironing to look forward to tonight!:dohh:

But at least if i get it done, i wont have to do it Sat/Sun and it will take my mind off TTC!:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Pudden!!!-I am cooking myself some lunch, cod with rice, and just going to catch up on my recorded shows. Last night was so romantic with DH and we DTD...we need to be like that more often lol. But Im not even stressing over ttc just trying to better myself as a person like using my experiences as guides, worying about finishing college, now looking for a job to really take my mind off of ttc and just been relaxing. I have to do some house cleaning but thats going to be after I enjoy my meal and probably would have to fed the newborn pup as well so I got some work cut out for me. Hubbs wants to go fishing today and I cant wait even though its from our backyard canal lol


----------



## Pudden

Having a backyard canal sounds fab!!:thumbup: I want one!! 
Do you catch many fish?

Im starting to make myself a list of things to do this month to help me relax and keep my mind off TTC and we will just DTD when we want!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Sometimes. It depends. Sometimes we catch fish and sometimes it doesnt seem like there's any. So hopefully there is some today. We DTD whenever we want, well whenever he wants lol. Which is like every day so no break for me unless he tired from work lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies!!!!! Attention Attention!!! I found a website that shows super fertility foods like cod liver oil which is potent for fertility and it even help those who are in the infertility category. Im not using OPKs or anything but hey if we have foods to boost our fertility.....then Im going to use them lol


----------



## Swepakepa3

do tell me the website please!! I bet there are some intersting things on there!


----------



## mzswizz

It is https://www.getting-pregnant.com/fertility-foods.html ENJOY!!!


----------



## kelsey111

Tested this morning :bfn: :cry: new it would be


----------



## mzswizz

Kelsey-:hugs: well atleast now you know if AF is going to arrive or not.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Kelsey sorry to hear that Hun :hugs:

Mzswizz awesome link thanks x

Me and OH have decided we are going to have a chilled weekend just us, which is rare for us, so looking forward to it! 

What stress busting/ stress free things does everyone else have planned?


----------



## franny_k

Hello all! 

OK - just came across this thread after posting about being stressed and wondering whether to buy a CBFM. So, please, COUNT ME IN! And because I've just saved myself at least £50 I've just booked for me, my OH and our DD to go away next weekend to a romantic hotel in the lakes! Who knows...:winkwink:

Kelsey -:hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

:wave: welcome franny, romantic weekend is definately stress free x


----------



## mzswizz

welcome to the team franny_k!!! Nice to meet you. That sounds like a nice getaway. My dh and i do things like that. He took me on a "date" last night and it was wonderful. Something we both needed.

wannabemummyb-You're welcome. I need help with a decision. Ok it's about two multivitamins that are suppose to be super fertility food. I have the website for the list. I am stuck between either buying cod liver oil or royal jelly. Difference....

Cod Liver Oil- has Vitamin A which is essential to reproduction and helps anyone with health problems including infertility. Also Vitamin D which is a precursor to most of your reproductive hormones. Omega 3-boost fertility, help balance cycle and hormones.

Royal Jelly-jelly that is used from queen bees. Boost fertility and most potent supplements for getting pregnant. Boosts male and female fertility. Also helps increase libido and support health of sperm and eggs.

Both sound perfect but I don't want to buy both and overdose the amount of vitamins I'm intaking.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Personally I take cod liver oil, as well as folic acid! 
Which, if any are you gearing towards?


----------



## mzswizz

I'm thinkin more on the cod liver oil because I have hormonal imbalance since my cycles are all over the place.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Then cod liver maybe the way to go! Fx it helps


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. If I could, i probably would've used both lol


----------



## franny_k

I was thinking about the Royal Jelly/ CLO supp too. Am taking Agnus Castus and Eve Prim Oil up to OV...but I won't know when that is now so will prob take til around CD16 or so. Eve Prim DEFO helps with my periods as they used to be quite heavy and long but are lighter and less painful since taking. TBH I'm not really sure what the Agnus is doing...sure I read somewhere that it boosts fertility...

Nice to be here!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for your help franny!! I might just buy both and use both during my cycles. My cycles are irregular which means they are back to normal. Had 2 AFs in February 19 days in between both which is crazy. So since they are out of whack, in trying to get them back to a balanced cycles. 11 years ago my cycles were every 28 days and as I got older it just gotten longer and heavier so I just want to be able to have my body healthy and in a balanced state.


----------



## franny_k

Me too! My cycles were all over the show but seem to be regulating since taking the supps x


----------



## mzswizz

That's great. See Im glad I created this thread because whenever I need help, somebody has experience in it. Whats the odds of you being stressed so you want to be stress free then you come to this thread which is stress free and im debating on supplements and here you are with supplement experience and info lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Got my banner up and ticker down :D


----------



## mzswizz

Yay rachael!!! Food for you!! FXed for our stress free BFPs!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Hmmm now I'm debating taking the cod liver oil supplement.... It's can't really hurt can it?


----------



## mzswizz

i was debating whether to take the cod liver oil or royal jelly..im going to try the cod liver oil so it can balance my hormones


----------



## mzswizz

Good news ladies...talked to DH and he supports me finding fertility foods and supplements to boosts fertility and balance my hormones. So going to start taking them tomorrow. My next AF is due march 28th so let's see if it comes on time or early with the supplements.


----------



## franny_k

Another thing I found that helped a few months back which I'm going to try again is pink grapefruit juice. Drank the "not from concentrate" stuff and only a small glass each morning after AF for two weeks. It significantly increased my EWCM. What could be more stress free than having a glass of juice?! And it's also a stress-free one of your five a day!


----------



## justwaiting

anymore BFP's yet ladies? How is everyone goin? what is everyone's story? I'm 23 ttc #1 after mc in nov. I o'd on cd17 and it's not 7 days until testing. I did opk's this month but only to find out when I o'd for sure. Taking the stress free be positive and it'll happen soon approach


----------



## BradysMum

Hi ladies, may I join? I'm just starting cycle #8 of ttc our 3rd baby. We are trying to stay as calm and stress free about it as possible in the hope we get our little bundle a bit quicker!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

:wave:bradysmum, welcome to the group! How are you?


----------



## franny_k

Hello justwaiting and bradysmum!
Justwaiting - my story is...had my amazing DD last Feb aged 36. Am now nearly 38 and would very much like no 2 before I'm 39 ;)! We've been TTC since last December and I was temping, doing OPKs watching my CM and generally being incredibly obsessive! Work is very, very stressful at the moment and I just thought ENOUGH! I need to chill out, take things much more calmly and let nature take its course. Work "should" get much easier for me by the end of May but I feel quite strongly about not going back down the temping/ OPK route.

I'm going to start swimming once a week and go back to my ashtanga yoga classes on Tuesdays. I tend to get out with LO most days for a 45 minute or so walk and cleaning is my cardio. Oh, and I'm also going to read more with my new "stress free" approach! Me time!

Good luck xx


----------



## mzswizz

I have been TTC #1 for almost 9 months now after m/c in April 2010. I am going to take cod liver oil supplements to balance my hormones and get my cycles more stable. I am going to continue going to college, spending time with DH and just enjoy life. He is turning 23 in September and I'm turning 22 in December. Hopefully we get BFPs by one of our bday.


----------



## Dylan

Hello....our story is we were TTC almost 3 years ago but had 4 consecutive m/c's unfortunately. After a looooong break we're back at it. Scary times as last time we got bfp's instantly but this is 3rd month (I know - not long!) and nothing so far. Very anxious it will go like it did last time but I'm (only?) 25 so trying to be patient and positive. 

Loads of :dust: to all!!!!xxxx


----------



## Dazed

Hi Brady :hi:

Well, most of you know my story by now! LOL

So today I decided I was going to dye my hair. Looks good except I accidentally went darker when I wanted to either stay the same or a tad lighter. First time dying it so I guess its my lesson learned.

I got this feeling today like my life is going to make a major change. Don't know why, just have that feeling. Anyone else get that feeling?


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Ladies :)

i Think AF is on her way shes 4 days Early :shrug: i wished she'd make her mind up if im 28day cycle or 33 :growlmad:

My n OH been tryin for 5 month now :) been married 8 months n been 2gether for 8yrs im 22 his 21 ;) (22 in april LOL :cloud9:

Thought id share lill bit bout myself :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome all new members to the team!!

Dazed-I too have the feeling that this month something is going to happen I don't know why. Eve since I made this thread I have been getting this weird feeling that something major is going to happen. Every day I wake up like ok when is it going to happen. It's just like a gut feeling but I was satin I was having a good weird feeling, if that even makes since. But we shall see. FXed for BFPs for our whole team!!!


----------



## kelsey111

:af: came last nite wooop lol


----------



## mzswizz

@Kelsey :hugs: atleast something came lol. Mines isn't due until march 28th but that's IF my body regulates to 35 days.


----------



## franny_k

@Kelsey - although it sucks (and I've been in tears for the past three months each time it's come) try and move positively onto the next cycle. For whatever reason, this month wasn't meant to be. So have a glass of wine/ cocktail because, MAYBE, next month you won't be able to ;) xxx


----------



## franny_k

mzswizz said:


> @Kelsey :hugs: atleast something came lol. Mines isn't due until march 28th but that's IF my body regulates to 35 days.

Sooooooo know that feeling. In December my cycle was 38 days. In January 21 days and in February 28 days. Who wants to take bets for the length in March! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a fun idea. I'm in franny


----------



## deafgal01

Same Kelsey, before I went to sleep in the wee hours of the morning, the witch had to sneak up on me and show up... Here's to another cycle of trying again and having fun...


----------



## kelsey111

Im not worried about it at all, we get to have another amazing month trying :D i would have ovi have loved to been pregnant but im not, i had a cry when the test was negitive but all over that now. going to :sex: every other day like we did last month that was fun ;) good luck ladies xx :dust: xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

I've had a nice relaxing weekend with OH, we had a nice chat about all things TTC and he has even said he wants to take me on a date on Thursday!


----------



## franny_k

Good on you Kelsey. Am taking a leaf out of your book as for the past three months our BDing has been all about the bloody calendar. Taken the romance out of it somewhat... so here is to BDing just for the hell of it! xx


----------



## franny_k

wannabe - this sounds good. Do you have any ideas about your "date"? We're going to the theatre in a few weeks which I am SOOOOO excited about ! xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Franny he is taking me out for a meal and we are going to start going out every two weeks; cinema/meal that sort of thing! 
What you seeing at the theatre?


----------



## kelsey111

franny_k said:


> Good on you Kelsey. Am taking a leaf out of your book as for the past three months our BDing has been all about the bloody calendar. Taken the romance out of it somewhat... so here is to BDing just for the hell of it! xx

yeah its so much more fun totally forgetting about TTC games really helped us last month made it fun and im just giving OH alot more attention in general all day everyday its made him alot happier and he doesnt feel under preshure about TTC its actually made us feel as if were at the start of the relationship all fun and smiles all the time :D


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies. Tomorrow I will probably start the cod liver oil supplements. Great that your wonderful OHs are treating everyone good. We have been having fun ourselves. Stress free is the way to be!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I started cod liver and evening primrose oil tonight and will continue til ovulation


----------



## mzswizz

How is the cod liver oil? I think I am going to buy it tomorrow because I couldn't buy it today.


----------



## Conina

Well ladies

CD10 for me today and time to start the OPKs (32-4 day cycle...). I don't count these as stress - just as trying to get my head round my :wacko: cycles (so don't kick me out of the gang please!!!)

I've been trying to lose weight hoping that'll help with the TTC. In fact for two (or three) weeks a month I'm obsessed about the gym, and the rest of the time I'm obsessed with TTC.

So yesterday I was getting changed and my hubby came into the room behind me. He said "Why's your bum so floppy?" I said "WHAT????" 

He then went on to explain that what he meant was my jeans were too big for me now and were sagging at the bum. NOT what I took from "Your bum's so floppy"...

So the weight-loss is working, now I just need to work on my hubby's compliments...

Good luck everyone who's Oing soon!


----------



## Dazed

Wow, I think if my DH said my bum was floppy my initial instinct would have been to slap him! LOL


----------



## Swepakepa3

Cod oil is fine I guess....in pill form so Its not yucky... As for how it's working I dont know only took 1 pill :)


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hi ladies... hope everyone had a "stress-free" wonderful weekend...


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies,

its good that everyone has something to look forward to. My DH just left to do a test for a job so Good Luck to him. Also we DTD twice this morning so I guess that gives him brain power and energy for the test lol. Have to go to the store to buy the supplements so I can start them. I actually been keeping busy and havent even thought about ttc that much I dont even know what cd I am on lol. So I am just DTD just to do it and have fun. Hows everyone's week going?

Hoping4Babe-Hows the pregnancy? Any updates?


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I think that is GREAT mz!!! :sex: when you feel like it and let the TTC go... When you least expect it, it will hit you in the face! Get on the Kelsey wagon, just have fun with it. If you can DTD twice a day, then by all means, have fun with it. One thing that will never hurt us is a deeper connections with our OH's. 

Preggo all good so far. I've tried to continue to be stress free through the weekend and I've been totally relaxed about the whole thing. Excited of course, but trying to stay away from the control freak that wants to come out so badly. I went to take my 2nd blood test this morning to make sure my levels are rising properly. Will keep you guys updated!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dazed

OK, so not that I'm really stressed about it, but I am conducting interviews for a position in my department that is under Me. Question: At what point do you give up on them showing up if its 20 minutes past their scheduled time?


----------



## Conina

Dazed - as far as I'm concerned if they're 20 mins late for an interview with no excuses I'm not giving them the job anyway!!


----------



## mzswizz

Any late is bad late. If they don't show within 30 minutes of their scheduled time then they should be marked as a no show. Usually if I KNOW I am going to be late for something I would call in advance and explain whats going on so the person can atleast know what is happening but if no call or anything then obviously they dont want the job. If they are 20 mins late already for an interview just imagine how they would be for work. First impression is best impression


----------



## Dazed

Well, after 25min I gave up. Its not been an hour and no phone call. Oh well, I'm not the one looking for a job. 

Thanks girls for you input.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Yep, that's the best thing. I'm the Human Resources Mngr where I work, and the interview is the first impression. If they cannot call at least and say that they will be late or that they cannot make it, that will be reflected in their work performance as well. NO SHOW!


----------



## mzswizz

so how are you ladies?


----------



## Dazed

Good, got that same optimistic feeling today, so lets hope it stays!


----------



## Dazed

How are you doing MzSwizz?


----------



## Jem123

Hell Yeah, I'm all for this. Been trying for over a year and it's been doing my head in. The stress is more likely the reason why I'm not catching. Plus starting a new job... Grrrrr. Oh well...

LETS ALL HAVE FUN, LOTS AND LOTS OF PRACTISING. START MAKING IT FUN AGAIN WITHOUT IT FEELING LIKE A CHORE ;D


:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-I am feeling good. Feeling like today is going to be a great day. 

Jem-welcome to the team. I have been TTC for almost 9 months now.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Blood test results are in... should be between 270-300 by now and my levels are at 286 this morning. YAY! 

@Dazed: Keep feeling optimistic, girl! The worst that can happen is that you will be positive all the time :winkwink: I think that team "Stress Free" is going to be the team to be on. I'm thinking positive for all of us!!!

@Jem: When big life changes happen, your body can go through some crazy changes too. The first two months after hubby and me moved into our house and I got a new (better) job, my body went crazy :wacko: My cycles were 26 days one month and 31 the next. But your body will get used to the stress (or lack there of) and start functioning normal again. We are here for you!


----------



## Dazed

Thanks Hoping. It feels good to be optimistic. I have been in such a dark place since my mc back in Jan 2010. 
The light is shinin' and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, great to see everyone is stress free and DTD loads! 
I gave extended the stress free to everything and remained relaxed at work and didn't let people get to me


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Dazed said:


> Thanks Hoping. It feels good to be optimistic. I have been in such a dark place since my mc back in Jan 2010.
> The light is shinin' and I'm lovin' it.

I know it's hard going through a m/c and coming out on the other end with a positive attitude. There are so many things going on around you and all that seems to be on TV or on the radio is something about babies or people being pregnant or your friends are getting pregnant around you:hugs:. But take it from someone whose been there, a positive attitude is the only way you can make it through (and with support from your family and friends... and us). Dark places seem am easier place to be sometimes, but we are strong ladies. We can do this!:thumbup:


----------



## franny_k

How do girlies! Am off for an early night. Not the nudge nudge wink wink early night, however but a proper "I need some sleep" one. Yesterday OH went and bought a few cushions and a nice lamp for our living room to make it more cosy and it looks lovely! We sat in there last night reading and chatting. There is a whole new "feel" to the room. Stress free is actually taking over my whole life!:haha:

Hope you're all stress free and chilled. 

:sleep: nighty night! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats hoping on your blood test results. 

Ladies I am feeling good, tired but good. Just have been relaxing today. Just taking my mind off alot. Everything is going great. DH finally has enough money to get his car fixed so I can get my car back yay lol it's been months since I was able to drive my car seeing that he was using it for work. Also I am almost done with my course for this semester which will be done in April. It don't seem like I been there since January. Wow time sure does fly. Also I applied to some places that are hiring and I am waiting for DH to fix his car so I can call them and hopefully they schedule an interview for me. This month is going great so far.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Congrats hoping on your blood test results.
> 
> Ladies I am feeling good, tired but good. Just have been relaxing today. Just taking my mind off alot. Everything is going great. DH finally has enough money to get his car fixed so I can get my car back yay lol it's been months since I was able to drive my car seeing that he was using it for work. Also I am almost done with my course for this semester which will be done in April. It don't seem like I been there since January. Wow time sure does fly. Also I applied to some places that are hiring and I am waiting for DH to fix his car so I can call them and hopefully they schedule an interview for me. This month is going great so far.

That's GREAT mzswizzle! :loopy: Maybe you can get even more relaxed once you get your car back!


----------



## mzswizz

I know! Since I couldn't drive anywhere, I mostly walked around the neighborhood. A little exercising never hurt anybody. But now I will be able to go visit my friends more often since I would have my car back.


----------



## Swepakepa3

I start femara tomorrow!! but diffently staying stress free and just going with the flow.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Swepakepa3 said:


> I start femara tomorrow!! but diffently staying stress free and just going with the flow.

Good luck Swep! Go with the flow, girl...


----------



## mzswizz

Until I go get the supplements, I am just going to do my normal routine. It is now spring break for college so I am going to enjoy that even though I enjoy every day since I take online courses lol. I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies... Today is Mardi Gras here in the dirty south! Hope everyone has a great day!

:sex: + :ninja::spermy: + :dust: + :test: = :crib:


----------



## Rachael1981

Evening ladies!

Sorry I've not been about, had a lovely 4 day weekend with my OH for my birthday :D

Definitely a stress free weekend :D


----------



## Dazed

Good for you Rachael.
Nothing new to report here. Trying not to symptom spot, but its hard!


----------



## franny_k

Dazed said:


> Trying not to symptom spot, but its hard!

:blush: Yep. Past three months the 2WW has had me in pieces. BUT NOT THIS MONTH! I hope! xx


----------



## Dazed

I always seem to find something new each month and it always has me hooked into having a glimmer of hope. Not that I don't think I should have hope, but it just brings me down when it turns AF for BFN.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Dazed said:


> I always seem to find something new each month and it always has me hooked into having a glimmer of hope. Not that I don't think I should have hope, but it just brings me down when it turns AF for BFN.

Girl, keep yourself busy and don't keep track on your calendar. I found that when I was looking at my calendar everyday, it made me crazy. I could pinpoint my AF to the hour some months (nice to be regular, terrible on the nerves). Dive into a project or something to keep your mind off of it. 

I know it's really easy to say, not so easy to put in action. But remember... stress free = positive pee!!! (was that too corny)


----------



## Dazed

Hoping4Babe said:


> But remember... stress free = positive pee!!! (was that too corny)

 :haha: LOVE IT!

I'm not regular by any means! I don't temp or do OPK's or anything of that nature, so a calandar is completely pointless. I only have one to track my cycles and the length.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Well, a laugh is definately worth the comment... Good luck to you, Dazed, and keep us posted... and stay relaxed!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well no news here just DTD this morning with hubbs and he is goingto be able to have his car by Saturday which means next week I will have my car back whoo hoo!! Now I can really do my job search and call the companies up hoping for an interview.


----------



## deafgal01

I like it when you get your car back... it's so hard to function on a daily basis with just one car (especially considering that my DH and I have different work schedule and they overlap a little bit).


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I will feel much better


----------



## Dazed

Yay for getting your car back. I know I wouldn't have been able to stand not having mine.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Same here... my car is kinda a part of me. You don't get the car if I'm not in it... unless he goes to the grocery store (which doesn't happen very often)


----------



## mzswizz

I don't know how I did it but I had to let him use it since last year like November and he just getting it fixed now. I tell you patience is truly a virtue. Sometimes I was going crazy but I guess in the end, it all pays off because now I'm closer to him then before so that's a plus and plus I had time to myself to think bout my goals etc.


----------



## deafgal01

Awww, that's the way to think positive... I'd be nuts by that point already (1 month was hard enough, let alone to imagine 3 months)... :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yes I know I had my insane moments at times but I put my energy into dancing at home and listening to music or a little walk if I had to. Right now I am getting ready to go to the store so hopefully I am able to get the cod liver oil supplements and start them tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

Yay- hopefully you're on your way to getting a bfp!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I haven't noticed any difference with the evening primrose oil and cod liver oil, femara and prenatal vitamins but i'm not really sure i should be noticing any difference!! Just my pee is a funny color but i know thats the prenatal vitamins......

I don't know how u function without a car.... between my and my DH we have 4 cars, a company van and i have a motorcycle...so we always have a spare or two around :)

Yay!! for getting it back!!

Off to my soccer game.....good night ladies!


----------



## Dazed

We technically have a spare care, but its currently still in the process of being restored. We have a 1973 Mustang.


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa-how long have you been taking the cod liver supplements?

We don't have a spare car yet. We need better careers before that starts coming around. My DH mailed off his application to be a state trooper and I'm in school to be a registered nurse. I believe everything will fall into place when it needs to. I went to the store and totally forgot the supplements lol. Tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Just two days :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ok. I am going to try and start to take some.


----------



## Conina

My DH doesn't drive - it "drives" me crazy (sorry for the pun but couldn't think of another word!!). I even bought him lessons for Christmas and he still hasn't used them.


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- Did your DH tell you why he doesn't drive? Maybe it's due to a medical reason or a fear?


----------



## Pudden

Conina said:


> Well ladies
> 
> CD10 for me today and time to start the OPKs (32-4 day cycle...). I don't count these as stress - just as trying to get my head round my :wacko: cycles (so don't kick me out of the gang please!!!)
> 
> I've been trying to lose weight hoping that'll help with the TTC. In fact for two (or three) weeks a month I'm obsessed about the gym, and the rest of the time I'm obsessed with TTC.
> 
> So yesterday I was getting changed and my hubby came into the room behind me. He said "Why's your bum so floppy?" I said "WHAT????"
> 
> He then went on to explain that what he meant was my jeans were too big for me now and were sagging at the bum. NOT what I took from "Your bum's so floppy"...
> 
> So the weight-loss is working, now I just need to work on my hubby's compliments...
> 
> Good luck everyone who's Oing soon!


Conina - how you doing? CD12 for me today too - just started OPK's today and got good result today - , so hoping im due to ov soon which is slightly earlier than last month - hoping all the vitamins and grapefruit juice is helping!!


Did anyone have pancakes last night? I made a few for OH, and we are both going to have some tonight.
:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

OH made me pancakes for Breakfast yesterday :haha:


----------



## Mrs Davies

Yummm Love pancakes unfortunally neither of use ca do them propley LOL
my mum did them in the end :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Pancakes are yummy! I would eat them every day if they weren't so fattening :haha:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Rachael1981 said:


> Pancakes are yummy! I would eat them every day if they weren't so fattening :haha:

What kind of pancakes did he make you?

Me and my husband love pumkin pancakes (Oh... My... Goodness...) Sooooo good!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Conina said:


> My DH doesn't drive - it "drives" me crazy (sorry for the pun but couldn't think of another word!!). I even bought him lessons for Christmas and he still hasn't used them.

He doesn't drive??? I am totally not being disrespectful, so please don't take me the wrong way. We live in the country in Louisiana and we are lazy, driving is the only way to get around (like I said, we are lazy people)


----------



## Rachael1981

Hoping4Babe said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Pancakes are yummy! I would eat them every day if they weren't so fattening :haha:
> 
> What kind of pancakes did he make you?
> 
> Me and my husband love pumkin pancakes (Oh... My... Goodness...) Sooooo good!Click to expand...

Just normal ones with lemon and suger :haha:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

We make normal ones too, but around Thanksgiving we decided to add a half a can of pumpkin filling, cinnamon, dash of cloves and some ginger to the mix... and then on top a little bit of syrup and some powdered sugar - Yes, I just totally drooled on myself!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hmmmm they sound so good!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey everyone. I had pancakes last night! I made them myself. They were delicious. I had 6 small pancakes. How is everyone doing? I am doing good we are heading down to miami to visit our family which is only a 15 minute drive from our home. Im feeling oretty good today no complaints.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok today, have cleaned and tidied up the whole house to keep me occupied, just got to clean out the rabbits cage and the cats litter tray and hoover, but will do that after I've had something to eat as it's getting on for dinner time and i'm starving :haha:

Hope you have a great day visiting your family xxx


----------



## Conina

Pudden - Not doing too bad, started OPK's on Monday but my cycles are 32-34 days so won't expect a +ve any time soon. Hopefully it'll be around next Thurs, and we'll be in Budapest for a long weekend :happydance::happydance: Can't wait!!

Hoping - that's pretty much the reaction he gets when anyone else hears it too. Although, to be honest, we do live in a (small) city and everything's pretty close, so he can get away with it. Still, it's super annoying that I have to drive everywhere, even when I don't feel like it. 

It's even more annoying when last month I had a (very little) fender bender (which, admittedly, was completely my fault :dohh:) and he went ballistic. Hello??? If you don't like my driving, learn to do it yourself!!!


----------



## mzswizz

my DH is like a professional race car driver when it comes to driving lol i think me and him both without the speeding and no reckless driving so i guess we are pretty good.


----------



## Dylan

Confession time: I can't driver either. Was fine because I used to get the underground all the time but we've got more and more rural. About time I think!

Things are good here - been so 'not bothered' about where I am in my tww this month. Crosses my mind but have barely thought about it. Helps that work is busy of course!!xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm on CD4 today, but I only know because I had to check FF earlier because someone asked me :haha:

Feel so much more relaxed already :D


----------



## Dazed

Sorry girls, not so stress free today. Had an appt with my doc for something else and she asked if I was still trying and then proceeded to go on and on about ttc but still doesn't seem to want to help me. :cry: PMA out the window today.


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed- don't worry about the doc. There will always be someone there to try to influence you negatively. If the doc don't want to help then when you are ready, find someone that will. PMA is what we all need in order for success. Without PMA we wouldn't be the strong women we are today remember that.

The update for me, I finally bought the cod liver oil supplements and already started to take it. I also saw the royal jelly but I am not going to start that yet. I'm going to use all of these first before I start using the royal jelly. I don't know what cd I am on so hold on let me count......ok cd16. Wow didn't know I was so far along. From counting 35 days from lmp my AF is due march 28th. So we shall see if AF arrives or not. Well that's all the news I have so far.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Are you taking the cod liver 3x/day with each meal?


----------



## deafgal01

Awww Dazed... That's what we are here for... We can help you fix your PMA!


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa3 said:


> Are you taking the cod liver 3x/day with each meal?

Yes but was only able to take it 2x today because didn't eat breakfast and bought it late.


----------



## justwaiting

sorry ladies what is PMA?
I can't believe how many negative or dodgy dr there is out there. dazed it's a bump in the road cry, bbe upset and then tomorrow get up and be try think positive. we all have crappy days an crappy people in our lives only u can control the way u feel. hope u feel better hun


----------



## Rachael1981

Daed - sorry you have a crummy doctor. Might be time to find someone else who is willing to help you :hugs:

PMA is Positive Mental Attitude :D

mzswizz - what does the Cod Liver Oil do? I've looked for Royal Jelly and it's not easy to find in the shops here :(


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-cod liver oil suppose to balance hormones so its going to help regulate my cycle since my hormones are all over the place, and also it suppose to give your body a super booost for fertility. I could only find the royal jelly in walmart so far but no other stores. Maybe you would have to find it online and have it shipped to you.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks, I'll have a look online for the royal jelly :)


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. I think that's the best thing to do since it's hard to find. I had to search to see which stores had it in my area and it was only walmart so walmart it is lol. It's only $5 but when I finish the cod liver oil then I'm going to try the royal jelly and see how that works out


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Rachael1981 said:


> Daed - sorry you have a crummy doctor. Might be time to find someone else who is willing to help you :hugs:
> 
> PMA is Positive Mental Attitude :D
> 
> mzswizz - what does the Cod Liver Oil do? I've looked for Royal Jelly and it's not easy to find in the shops here :(

Hi Rachael: Go to Puritan Pride (online). They always have the best deals on vitamins from prenatal to cod liver to echinacea. If they don't have it, it's probably not available anywhere :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Ooooo they have it and it's not badly priced!

Does anyone know how many mg's you should take each day?


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning lovely ladies... Hope everyone is doing GREAT this morning. It's almost Friday which should automatically put everyone in a bit of a better mood.

@Dazed: Girl, just remember that you do have a choice when it comes to doctor's. If your doctor is not providing you with the compassion and help you need, get another one. I've found that in asking other mothers and women who've just had a baby can point you in the right direction towards a doctor or practice that will tend to your needs the way YOU want them to. If you don't know anybody, start a thread for women in your area or look on Angie's list. :winkwink:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Rachael1981 said:


> Ooooo they have it and it's not badly priced!
> 
> Does anyone know how many mg's you should take each day?

Regardless of the mg's, it will give you directions on the bottle (I think they even have a place on the website to check for dosage.


----------



## Rachael1981

It said 1-3 times a day on the 100mg ones, hence the question lol :D


----------



## mzswizz

Morning ladies!! I feel great!! This is day 2 of the cod liver oil supplements and I feel like I have more energy which is good. Also DH and I DTD last night and I guess that's another factor on why it is such a great morning today lol. I don't know when ovulation is suppose to be and really don't care actually. I guess my husband is who I got to thank in the stress free department.


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael1981 said:


> It said 1-3 times a day on the 100mg ones, hence the question lol :D

The cod liver oil says one to three times daily so I just take it 3x a day.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Rachael1981 said:


> It said 1-3 times a day on the 100mg ones, hence the question lol :D

LOL... I would probably start out with 1 a day at first and work your way up from there. That way your body can be slowly introduced to it and will absorb it much easier. If you start at the highest dose, you are waisting your money. Whatever your body does not absorb will be expelled in your urine.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies!

Glad you're having a good morning mzswizz :D

I've had a productive day, got all my shopping done, and after I cleaned yesterday, i'm now feeling pretty good :D

Looked in Asda, Tesco, Boots, Savers and Superdrug, and none have Royal Jelly so looks like I will be ordering them online. Going to give it a couple of months first though and then I'll get it. Will also look into what OH can take to help things along too, but the next couple of months are going to be stressful enough with moving so will start on supplements etc after we're settled, plus Sunderland is a much bigger place so I might have more chance of finding it in the shops :)


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Rachael1981 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Glad you're having a good morning mzswizz :D
> 
> I've had a productive day, got all my shopping done, and after I cleaned yesterday, i'm now feeling pretty good :D
> 
> Looked in Asda, Tesco, Boots, Savers and Superdrug, and none have Royal Jelly so looks like I will be ordering them online. Going to give it a couple of months first though and then I'll get it. Will also look into what OH can take to help things along too, but the next couple of months are going to be stressful enough with moving so will start on supplements etc after we're settled, plus Sunderland is a much bigger place so I might have more chance of finding it in the shops :)

My hubby took Therologix. It's like a prenatal vitamin, but for guys. It improves mobility and quality of sperm. Also, L-Carnatine is good for both of you to take. For your sane brain, and it's is a key vitamin for OH sperm mobility (production of active and motivated sperm). You can check them out on their website as well. I think it's like $30 for a 60 or 90 day supply... not bad!


----------



## Rachael1981

Not bad at all, thanks for your help :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. The weather is terrible where I am at. All the pets are asleep but they were going crazy earlier because of the weather. Hopefully my DH doesn't get sick at work seeing that he is a technician for Dish Network so he is outside connecting satellite. What a day what a day


----------



## Rachael1981

Weather isn't great here either. My OH also works outside - he's a gardener, and it was chucking it down this morning. Hope the bugs stay away from them both :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I hope so because men are so dramatic when they are sick. They think it's the end of the world lol.


----------



## Rachael1981

Tell me about it! Not to mention mine has only just gotten rid of a cold, don't want him to get another!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies 

I was scrolling through the groups looking for one that didn't say "BFP in March" or "Baby in 2011" because I am hoping to keep this TTC thing more casual this time around..

Then I found your group and I think this is what I was looking for: "Conceive Stress Free"

Is everyone still on that mind-track? May I join you? :)

A little about me: I have been TTC #1 since July 2010. On Jan 17, 2011 I should have been 12 weeks but found out I'd had a MMC. I got my first AF again at the end of Feb so now we can technically start TTC again but I want to take it slow and really not stress about it..

I read back in this thread a little but I should start from the beginning.

But one thing I wanted to say: *Hoping4Babe* : You are one lucky lady that your OH is willing to take a vitamin! My DH resolutely refuses even though I've told him why it's important...


----------



## Dazed

HI SM!!!! Nice to see you here.

The weather sucks here girls! Raining it butt off all day which makes the work day go by so much slower and will make traffic horrible.


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome SM!! we are still on that mindset. I have been TTC #1 since June 2010 after blighted ovum in April 2010. So I am just taking cod liver oil supplements and DTD whenever my DH feels like it. Not really putting pressure on him.


----------



## Rachael1981

:wave: SMFirst :D

I've only been TTC since Jan 1st, but was getting seriously stressed out with temping and OPK's etc. I'm taking a multi vitamin and Folic acid at present, OH isn't taking anything yet, but in a couple of months once we've moved house I'll get him taking something :D

This thread is great, I feel so much more relaxed already :D


----------



## mzswizz

I am relaxed too!! This thread was the best thing to do because I know there are women who don't want to get stressed with threads that are doing so much and you not really doing anything and just want To enjoy DTD. we all need a getaway from TTC stress.


----------



## Rachael1981

I have to admit it's great to have somewhere to chat that doesn't have people symptom spotting and going on about when they're going to test and stressing because their temp isn't right or the OPK's aren't dark enough :rofl:

I was at the point where I was about to just yell I DON'T CARE! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand where you are coming from. When people say oh I got a dip or a rise and it's been there awhile. It's like umm ok, I don't know the difference and I don't do it so I can't help and with the OPKs there like I had dark lines on so and so cd and BD'd and then I got dark lines again what does that mean hope I get a BFP etc etc it's like UGH CHILL!!!! It not only stresses that person but stresses the others around them.


----------



## Rachael1981

Definitely! I've not even looked around the forums for days! I just go to my UserCP and check on my subscribed threads and that's it!


----------



## mzswizz

That's what I do too!! All these forums are about what someone is taking, checking charts etc etc but it's hard because I can't relate to most of these forums.


----------



## Rachael1981

I can't either. Just stupidly depressed myself by looking in the BFP announcements and seeing people that are posting that they got their BFP first cycle. I know I'm only just on cycle 3 but still feels like forever :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

You know I have looked in the BFP announcements so many times thinking I'm going to get motivated when really I just ended up depressed because I see all these BFPs but I'm not one of them and so sometimes it can be depressing.


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh, I won't be doing that again that's for sure!


----------



## mzswizz

I am always the one with PMA and I hide how I really feel. I can't really talk to my DH about pregnancy stuff because he just usually says the same phrase "don't stress and leave it to God". I understand but at the same time it would be nice for a hug and just be like I understand where you coming and what you are going through. Sometimes in the morning I just cry because of the fact, a child is what I truly want and it's not happening and it just hurts to see many who are and able to go through the whole experience except me. I had only experienced a few weeks of it and then it disappeared. It just hurts.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi guys 

Hi *Dazed* - glad to see you here too!

It is much nicer not talking about OPKs and temps ..

I made the mistakes of looking at the BFP's once, and then looking at the PAL group once too thinking it would be motivating but instead it just made me sad and also scared (all the worries of pregnancy are spelled out there!)

Anyway, it's tough to see others get pregnant so easily but right now I have the mind set that our time will come when it's the right time.. (it took me while to get to that mind set but I'm happy now!)

*mzswizz *- My DH says the same thing most of the time but a few times in the last couple of weeks I came home crying because of the frustration and bitterness so we had some good, candid talks and I think that's what has made me feel better - that we are on the same page now..


----------



## mzswizz

I think that way too but sometimes I feel down. It's just the way of life I guess.


----------



## Dazed

Swizz, my DH is the same with the discussions. Up until recently I never even talked about it with him, but now that I do he is starting to see where I am coming from.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I actually do look at some of the TTC threads to relax. Making sure you are healthy, and relaxed, and taking supplements to fill in some of the gaps where your nutrition may be lacking or where your body doesn't produce enough, that kind of stuff I can understand. But I've read some women going to EXTREME's with trying to conceive, to the point where I think they've forgotten that having sex is the main ingredient.

Example: Kissing a chicken 5 minutes after you wake up, followed by 3 tablespoons of tussen and 4 crackers... then jumping rope 5 times a day, only wearing the color green and not washing your hair for 2 days before ovulation... come on girls. :dohh:

I really hate to poke fun, but there is a point which you have got to surrender to mother nature and let her do her thing.


----------



## Rachael1981

Very true Hoping.

I don't talk to OH about things either. He just thinks it will happen when it happens. I think once we've moved in together and have tried a couple more cycles I will have a talk with him about things and what we can do to try and help things along some. Until then I'm more than happy to try Au Naturale for now and chat to people on here about things.


----------



## deafgal01

Sleep also does wonders... As for a getaway, I think an occasional mini vacation can do a world of good... I'm going to have to find out a good time to escape to St. Louis with my DH.. I'm thinking maybe towards the end of his spring break (I think he has in two weeks from the high school, whereas mine's the following week after his). Should be a fun de-stressing weekend away where I have less internet interaction.

On the upside, I'm lookin' forward to a date night out with DH... He's been wanting to try the cajun dishes at AppleBee's so I told him I'm free this weekend except for a baby shower Saturday morning.


----------



## SMFirst

During the time after my MC when I felt really sad and frustrated my DH said we should get away, but I'm always the one who plans things and I just didn't feel like planning it so we didn't get away at that time, but finally last week I went onto google maps, picked a place not too far from home that we've never been to, found a good hotel on tripadvisor and booked it all within a few minutes!

So now we'll be going on a little trip in the beginning of April and I'm excited about it now :)

(The crappy thing about living in Vancouver is that because everything to the west of us is ocean, and there's a lot of agricultural or mountainous land around us, our road trip options are limited.. I envy those of you living on the East Coast!!)


----------



## Rachael1981

We had a mini break at the start of Feb - went to Edinburgh. It was a great weekend. Thinking we should do it again sometime soon :D


----------



## deafgal01

My favorite place to visit so far of all the places I've been to was national Glacier park in Montana... Omg that was so beautiful, never seen such beauty... Mountains and lake... I miss it... That's where I honeymooned. I just love nature.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all, welcome SM! :wave: I've not been around much because I've been too busy chilling out and spending time with OH! 
We picked our kittens up tonight after being neutered/spayed! Felt so guilty!
Hope everyone is being stress free


----------



## Dazed

I think we are going to take a trip up to the mountains the weekend after our wedding anniversary. Really need to get away.


----------



## mzswizz

The only vacation we went on was to key west and that was for my birthday in dec. Other than that we have been going out and doing things but right now I just been having the feel of just staying home. I just don't feel like getting out the house. I don't know why but I just don't. Hopefully the supplements will help. I am taking centrum along with the cod liver oil.


----------



## SMFirst

Just do what you feel is best Mzswizz :) 
A few times I even felt like cancelling on plans I'd made with friends because I didn't want to make the effort to go out, but in the end I went (because I didn't want to make an excuse why I couldn't go) and I enjoyed myself each time..

I looked up Glacier National Park in Montana - it would take us 12 hours to drive there which is doable...

I'll put that on my list of places to go! :)

We were supposed to go to Banff National Park in Alberta for our honeymoon but we bought a house a few months before our wedding so we chose to put our money toward renos instead (fun..)

Dazed - I think there's a good chance I'll never get to Virginia, but it sounds like an interesting place.. I didn't know there were mountains in that area!


----------



## deafgal01

SMF, it's so beautiful you'll have to take a camera when you go.

My DH has been talking about maybe taking a road trip this summer. I hope we can manage- it's gonna be tough considering we have to save up money for that trip to happen but I think we'll be able to find a way. We're thinking of traveling west this summer again like we did a few summers ago but at our own pace of over 7 to 8 days. Probably stop off in Iowa, Minnesota, Montana, Washington, and then come back home maybe through Colorado and Missouri... Still figuring out details... I hope we can because I'd love to see the Pacific ocean, never seen it before... His brother said he'd take us out west past Seattle to the ocean if we ever come visit him there.


----------



## mzswizz

We had bought our house not to long before the wedding and was just waiting for the closing. For our honeymoon we went to Orlando which is only a 3 hr drive from Miami. Instead of it being just us two, we decided to bring his friend and my friend. We had so much fun there too. I don't know what we are going to do for our 2 yr wedding anniversary which is July 25th. For our 1st yr, we went on a movie date (at home but got all dressed up as if we were going to a real movie theater and bought a replica of the top of our wedding cake. It was perfect.


----------



## Dazed

SM - There aren't mountains in my direct area, but there are mountains in VA. I think we are going to try to go to the Natural Bridge.

https://www.naturalbridgeva.com/natural_bridge.htm


----------



## SMFirst

deafgal01 said:


> SMF, it's so beautiful you'll have to take a camera when you go.
> 
> My DH has been talking about maybe taking a road trip this summer. I hope we can manage- it's gonna be tough considering we have to save up money for that trip to happen but I think we'll be able to find a way. We're thinking of traveling west this summer again like we did a few summers ago but at our own pace of over 7 to 8 days. Probably stop off in Iowa, Minnesota, Montana, Washington, and then come back home maybe through Colorado and Missouri... Still figuring out details... I hope we can because I'd love to see the Pacific ocean, never seen it before... His brother said he'd take us out west past Seattle to the ocean if we ever come visit him there.

Haven't seen the ocean!! :(

If you get to Seattle area you should go to Olympic National Park - I haven't been myself yet but it's supposed to be really nice (very "Pacific Northwest" :) ) - then there's also the San Juan islands in that area too..

By sure to look for the Arbutus trees - very cool trees that only grow near the ocean for some reason..


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed said:


> SM - There aren't mountains in my direct area, but there are mountains in VA. I think we are going to try to go to the Natural Bridge.
> 
> https://www.naturalbridgeva.com/natural_bridge.htm

I took a look at google maps for Virginia before you posted this and that was the first thing I came across.

I LOVE bridges (there's some cool ones in Oregon and California) but this one is super cool!! go there!

I also saw a pic of "Seneca Rocks" in West Virginia that looks like a nice area too..


----------



## mzswizz

Has anybody been to key west and had to drive on the 7 mile bridge? Omg I was terrified because the road is sooo small and it's nothing but water surrounding you and what's worse I had to DRIVE over it at NIGHT because my DH was very tired from all the driving. That night my eyes were so huge I could see the 8 other planets lol.


----------



## SMFirst

mzswizz said:



> Has anybody been to key west and had to drive on the 7 mile bridge? Omg I was terrified because the road is sooo small and it's nothing but water surrounding you and what's worse I had to DRIVE over it at NIGHT because my DH was very tired from all the driving. That night my eyes were so huge I could see the 8 other planets lol.

yikes! scary but also cool .. :) 

There's a miniature bridge like that in Seattle area (if the waves get too big they actually come onto the bridge!) but the Key West one is much much longer.. :)


----------



## Rachael1981

7 mile bridge :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes before you get on it it has a sign that says seven mile bridge. So scary but the bridge is what connects the upper key to key west. That's the only road to take to get there.


----------



## Rachael1981

Scary :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

This morning was a good morning but as time passed by, the day was just feeling depressing. Today I totally feel down like just feel alone tired sad. Just down right emotional.


----------



## Dazed

Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel here in VA is 20 miles with 3 tunnels.


----------



## deafgal01

SMF thanks for the tip on the park to visit and trees to see!

Scary about the 7 miles long bridge in Key West... I can imagine how scared you must have felt... I've been on a long bridge in Louisiana to New Orleans but it's not 7 miles I think.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope tomorrow will bring a better day because I'm not feeling mch PMA.


----------



## deafgal01

mz, it will be a better day tomorrow, i know it... For one it's the weekend and I love my weekends!


----------



## justwaiting

fallen off the train this afternoon, I'm freaking out that af is gonna come. I was so certain this was my month ahh well AF hasn't shown yet


----------



## Rachael1981

You're still in with a chance until she shows justwaiting :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hi all and :wave: welcome SM.

12 hour drive away???? I live in Ireland - that would be enough to drive the whole length of the country and back. Possibly more than once!!

I was at a work do last night and am NOT feeling the best this morning :wine: Thank God it's Friday...


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope the hangover clears up soon Conina!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I had a bad sleep last night. Couldn't go to sleep for hours before falling asleep. Texting DH because I'm just going through alot of emotions and he has to hear me out for the first time. I'm tired of having to hold back thoughts and actions because of the fear of just ignoring the situation or putting it aside. What a way to start a Friday.


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs:

Hope your Friday gets better.

It's daft, but I always seem better able to tell my OH what I feel by texts rather than face to face :shock: xxx


----------



## Dazed

Aww Swizz. Altough you may feel bad about it, it was probably the best thing you could have done. I must admit I feel much better since I started venting to my hubby.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. My DH and I talked and now I am feeling better.


----------



## Rachael1981

That's great to hear mzswizz :D


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies... :coolio: It's a beautiful day over here in the Bayou! 

mz: What's going on, girl? You are supposed to be our "Conceive Stress Free" cheerleader... Don't be holding in all your emotions, you'll explode :grr: Although I'm sure your man doesn't mind being the ROCK, you can vent in other ways too. When I'm really pissed, it's usually not over just one thing... it's a combo of all these little things and then, of course, the trigger (the thing that pushed my sane brain over the edge). If you have the luxury of being home all day (or most of the day), put on some really good venting music that you can sing to and get into it, imagine somebody's face in front of you and let them have it :trouble: Or put in a work out tape/DVD that you know is going to whoop your butt... or go walking and let those feelings out while your walking. Ohhh, or you can write an email, fill it with every little and big thing that you have to say... EVERYTHING!!! Put your heart and soul in that email until you have nothing else to say, and send it to yourself... when you get your email, read it back to yourself, or just delete it without reading it so you can let those feeling go. Maybe deleting the email will be like deleting the bad feelings...

justwaiting: Don't get stressed out. If :witch: comes, she comes... stressing yourself out will not help though. Your body can feel it. Motivate yourself and keep yourself as busy as possible, put the calendar and watch away for the weekend so you are not counting the hours. It will fly by. :plane:

We've got to have each other's backs :friends: I'm here if anyone needs a little positive motivation (or if you want to vent :sad2::gun:, I'm good with taking the heat :bodyb:), and we all know exactly what we are all feeling like. We've all been there. Just remember why this thread was started, we wanted to show that TTC can be stress free (most of the time) and fun. It's all about connections :hugs: ... connections with our partners and connections with other women around the world who are going through the same complications and pain as we are going through. I truly believe if we let go of the stress and get back to the love, those :bfp: will come so much faster.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I just finished feeding the little pup and he is very greedy. He can drink a normal size infant bottle with no problem and still asks for more. I hope when I have kids, they aren't like this lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> Good morning ladies... :coolio: It's a beautiful day over here in the Bayou!
> 
> mz: What's going on, girl? You are supposed to be our "Conceive Stress Free" cheerleader... Don't be holding in all your emotions, you'll explode :grr: Although I'm sure your man doesn't mind being the ROCK, you can vent in other ways too. When I'm really pissed, it's usually not over just one thing... it's a combo of all these little things and then, of course, the trigger (the thing that pushed my sane brain over the edge). If you have the luxury of being home all day (or most of the day), put on some really good venting music that you can sing to and get into it, imagine somebody's face in front of you and let them have it :trouble: Or put in a work out tape/DVD that you know is going to whoop your butt... or go walking and let those feelings out while your walking. Ohhh, or you can write an email, fill it with every little and big thing that you have to say... EVERYTHING!!! Put your heart and soul in that email until you have nothing else to say, and send it to yourself... when you get your email, read it back to yourself, or just delete it without reading it so you can let those feeling go. Maybe deleting the email will be like deleting the bad feelings...
> 
> justwaiting: Don't get stressed out. If :witch: comes, she comes... stressing yourself out will not help though. Your body can feel it. Motivate yourself and keep yourself as busy as possible, put the calendar and watch away for the weekend so you are not counting the hours. It will fly by. :plane:
> 
> We've got to have each other's backs :friends: I'm here if anyone needs a little positive motivation (or if you want to vent :sad2::gun:, I'm good with taking the heat :bodyb:), and we all know exactly what we are all feeling like. We've all been there. Just remember why this thread was started, we wanted to show that TTC can be stress free (most of the time) and fun. It's all about connections :hugs: ... connections with our partners and connections with other women around the world who are going through the same complications and pain as we are going through. I truly believe if we let go of the stress and get back to the love, those :bfp: will come so much faster.

Thanks so much I feel soooo much better. Im back to being stress free!! lol. I just finished feeding the little greedy puppy lol he can eat and when I say eat I do mean eat. He finally opened his eyes today and they are sooooo cute but he is only two weeks so even though they are opened, he wont be able to see good yet its a progress. I dont know what Im going to cook for breakfats but its going to be something good and then I have to take my centrum and cod liver oil supplements. Lets see how that goes.


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning Hoping! Some great ideas there for letting it all out! :D My personal fave is the loud music blasting :haha:

It's a gorgeous day here too :coolio: Kind of feel a bit bad about having a nice day with devastation over in Japan and all the other countries that are going to be affected by the tidal waves :shock:

On a positive note - OH will be here tonight! AF is long gone so plenty of :sex: this week :wohoo:


----------



## mzswizz

I just read online about Japan I was so in shock. This month already has been a rollercoaster of emotions month. But to be honest Im proud of myself because I havent been trying to check my cm or anything. I have just been living life and taking my supplements. It has been 9 long months and Im done with trying to force a pregnancy knowing that it wont happen that way. My methods of conceiving wasnt working so I have given up on them. Nature is taking its course completely. I dont know when I ovulate, dont know what cd I am on, not thinking bout is this the month we got our BFP every time i BD etc etc. I am just going by my natural day and just worrying more about a better relationship with my DH and hanging out with my friend more. Almost a year since ttc and i am at the point of letting it all go. Im done with trying to guess or thinking super hard about it. I am just patiently waiting and hopeful thats all.


----------



## Swepakepa3

TGIF!!!! Happy Friday everyone


----------



## mzswizz

Happy Friday to you too Swepa


----------



## Conina

Hoping - great sentiments, thanks and back at ya!!:flower:

Mz - hope you're feeling better now and love the idea of feeding the pup - how cute!!

rachael - get to :sex: Enjoy!!

My hangover is getting better thanks to a gravy chip at lunchtime, but still v tired - I hate having to come to work after a night out. But this time next week I'll be in Budapest!! Can't wait :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

TGIF Swepa! :happydance:

Mz - I love puppies... their little paws and squeaks and puppy breath - I remember when my dog was a puppy. She was the absolute sweetest thing. Now she's just a hot mess :haha: Little terd, I love her so much though! I'm sure you feel better now that you and ya man talked. You just got to let that stuff out sometimes. 

You girls would laugh at me if you saw me really pissed off - I'm ridiculous. I turn the music all the way up, open the windows so everyone in my neighborhood can hear and sing into my hair brush and dance and scream (and I am dead serious when I'm doing all this). After a couple of songs, my dog is under the coffee table fearing the lord may strike at any second, and I am on the floor laughing at myself imagining what I must look like. If I'm at work, same routine (not so much screaming) but I'll put on my headphones and sing to the top of my lungs. Quite a show - but it totally brings me back to earth.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: :rofl: That must be quite a sight, I'd be laughing too if I saw you acting that way Hoping4Babe.


----------



## mzswizz

I blast my music and act like I'm performing at a concert on stage and dance and sing my behind off lol. I think the whole neighborhood hears me. By the time Im finished I am ready to sleep and so are the dogs lol


----------



## deafgal01

I don't do anything crazy like that... :blush: But if you're lucky and I think I'm all alone, you might just luck out on hearing me singing to myself some made up lyrics... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Most of the time im home alone. So when I turn up the music and the dogs are running around, the minute i start dancing they join and and start jumping all over me wanting to dance lol


----------



## deafgal01

Oh yeah... :wohoo: The other thing I like to do is dance... :blush: DH caught me standing in a chair dancing while I was waiting for the leftovers to heat up the other day... :haha: He had to ask me what I was doing... I was like "umm... dancing... what does it look like?" :shrug: :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. My DH has caught me plenty of times dancing and I always try to act like I was doing something else lol. But usually when the music blasting he dancing more then I am lol Don't even get me started on him doing silly lap dances how he purposely falls to make me laugh lol


----------



## SMFirst

Conina said:


> Hi all and :wave: welcome SM.
> 
> 12 hour drive away???? I live in Ireland - that would be enough to drive the whole length of the country and back. Possibly more than once!!
> 
> I was at a work do last night and am NOT feeling the best this morning :wine: Thank God it's Friday...

Hi Conina :)

It's funny that depending on where you live, distances are different - like in Central Canada, driving 3 hours on a regular basis is nothing, since everything is that far away!

Hope you had fun at the event, but the next day is rough ;)


----------



## SMFirst

OK - I haven't figured out how to quote multiple posts in one reply, so I'll make another post here:

MzSwizz - Glad you talked with your DH and feel better. Be sure to keep doing that any time you feel stressed!

Hoping4Babe - great ideas for stress relief. 

I like the image of you guys dancing around (or on chairs) and singing :)

Rachel - have fun Bd'ing :) And you are allowed to enjoy your nice day there.

It is really sad what happened in Japan (areas over here in BC have been evacuated because of tsunami risk, and some friends of mine who are visiting Hawaii had to get evacuated too). But they are a strong country and prepared for earthquakes so they will deal with it well..


----------



## mzswizz

I wonder what this month is going to bring. All I know is AF is due March 28th so lets see what happens at the end of the month but other than that PARTY TIME!!! lol I have been dancing around the house like its no tomorrow lol


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Yeah, I like that image very much too- all of us just off our knockers dancing around or singing our heads off... :haha:


----------



## SMFirst

so... although I am not counting CD days this month, I had a vague idea that I would be ovulating around this time, and sure enough I have some symptoms of it..

I am thinking it would be good to BD tonight but I have to pretend it has no importance as my DH doesn't really want to TRY this month and I agreed sort-of..

But because of a tough work week my DH will be tired and likely cranky tonight..

So does anyone have any suggestions on how to get a tired and cranky DH to want to DTD ? ;)


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: SMF, my DH doesn't mind dtd when he's tired... As for cranky, no idea... Maybe if you take lead?


----------



## mzswizz

SMF-When my DH is tired he still likes to DTD as long as he take a nap or a shower, then he is good to go lol. For the cranky part, I usually turn DTD into a nice game. Throw on some lingerie or a sexy outfit be flirty take the lead. I usually dance to music i guess you can say im his personal dancer :blush:. But that would turn any cranky man into a full attentive ready to go DH lol.


----------



## Zodiac

SMFirst said:


> So does anyone have any suggestions on how to get a tired and cranky DH to want to DTD ? ;)

Lingerie??:winkwink:


----------



## Zodiac

We are now offically "Not Preventing". AF came last weekend (2nd once since stopping BCP) so we agreed now is the time to just see what happens.

I've starting cutting a lot extra supplements out of my diet that I've heard are not pregnancy safe, just to be sure everything is safe during the early stages if I do get pregnant sooner than expected.

Drinking will also be limited to wine, only on the weekends, and no drinking at ALL 1 week before AF is due (just in case).

I'm so excited:happydance:


----------



## SMFirst

I think my main objective will be to prevent him from falling asleep on the couch.. :)

I'll bring home some Thai food - that should make a start at making him happy ;)

Honestly (and unfortunately), I'm not a lingerie kind of gal.. My best effort would be a more open housecoat hehe 

But it'll work out I'm sure..


----------



## SMFirst

exciting Zodiac :)

Which supplements have you heard are unsafe, out of curiosity?

(I am currently taking just a multi-vitamin, not even pre-natal yet, and Wild Fish oil (for Omega-3) )


----------



## mzswizz

I am taking cod liver oil and centrum. And a housecoat will do :winkwink:. Sometimes I make up my own outfit. Find some cute shorts a nice top :haha:. It all works the same. DHs wouldnt mind if we probably standin there in a turtle neck sweater lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac said:


> We are now offically "Not Preventing". AF came last weekend (2nd once since stopping BCP) so we agreed now is the time to just see what happens.
> 
> I've starting cutting a lot extra supplements out of my diet that I've heard are not pregnancy safe, just to be sure everything is safe during the early stages if I do get pregnant sooner than expected.
> 
> Drinking will also be limited to wine, only on the weekends, and no drinking at ALL 1 week before AF is due (just in case).
> 
> I'm so excited:happydance:

Yay!!!:happydance: Now you can ttc. Atleast you were able to hold out on ttc. 2 weeks after the D&C from m/c, my DH was ready to go lol. But obviously we werent going to get pregnant because my levels didnt go down to 0 until June 10th!!! Then exactly 7 days later my 1st AF came. But we been trying since June 10, 2010.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies when I went to the bathroom, I had this huge amount of white discharge in my underwear. Like there was enough to cover the middle part, a huge circle (sorry tmi). Does anybody have a clue why this happened?


----------



## Swepakepa3

mzswizz said:


> We had bought our house not to long before the wedding and was just waiting for the closing. For our honeymoon we went to Orlando which is only a 3 hr drive from Miami. Instead of it being just us two, we decided to bring his friend and my friend. We had so much fun there too. I don't know what we are going to do for our 2 yr wedding anniversary which is July 25th. For our 1st yr, we went on a movie date (at home but got all dressed up as if we were going to a real movie theater and bought a replica of the top of our wedding cake. It was perfect.

July 24th is my wedding anniversary!! just about 2 years must of gotten married a day a part!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

mzswizz said:


> Ok ladies when I went to the bathroom, I had this huge amount of white discharge in my underwear. Like there was enough to cover the middle part, a huge circle (sorry tmi). Does anybody have a clue why this happened?


What CD are you? do you know? I thought that was a good sign, ovulation?


----------



## Swepakepa3

SMFirst said:


> Honestly (and unfortunately), I'm not a lingerie kind of gal.. My best effort would be a more open housecoat hehe
> 
> But it'll work out I'm sure..



I do not have a sexy bone in my body...i try but fail so i hear you on this one..... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa- its so cool we got married a day apart!!! I just counted and i am on cd18. I have a 35 day cycle so im assuming ovulation occurs around cd21. And for the suggestions....i say just be you. When i tried to be sexy i get super nervous so i just dance rather silly or sexy. After awhile you will find something that is a turn on to him.


----------



## justwaiting

got my bfp ladies so happy. It was the stress free for sure, positivity all the way Thank you ladies


----------



## mzswizz

Congratds justwaiting!!! Have a h&h 9 months! Keep us updated.


----------



## mzswizz

This morning i am waking up with a hangover. I drunk a maui maui margarita and it was HUGE! Took 2 tylenol and drunk sum water. Hopefully i feel better. Even with a hangover, i was able to DTD with DH at 3am which is 3 hrs before he had to leave for work lol. Im going to get some rest ladies and check back here to see how everyone is doing today. Congrats again to justwaiting for her BFP!!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: It'd be more funny if you actually got preggers just by doing that, mzswizz- then we will all know what to do to get preggers next time...

Yeah- Justwaiting, congrats to you for your bfp!


----------



## wannabemummyb

justwaiting said:


> got my bfp ladies so happy. It was the stress free for sure, positivity all the way Thank you ladies

Congrates hun! I am dead chuffed for you! So that makes two BFP's in a few weeks, excellent :happydance:

Me and the OH had a date night last night and it was lovely. No :sex: when we got home but we were both exhausted from busy weeks at work and knew we had to get up early this morning as we both had work to do! However, might coax him back to bed this afternoon :winkwink:

Work has now finished for the day, so I am going to make some lunch (starving) and then chill out for the rest of the day!

How is everyone doing today?:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Great today... I dtd twice (last night and this morning) :-= It sure was good practice for when I'm ovulating later in the month... My temp keeps dropping... But I guess that's normal for after AF visiting...


----------



## mzswizz

deafgal01 said:


> :haha: It'd be more funny if you actually got preggers just by doing that, mzswizz- then we will all know what to do to get preggers next time...
> 
> Yeah- Justwaiting, congrats to you for your bfp!

Lol you are right, it would be funny. Expect the unexpected lol


----------



## mzswizz

I am feeling a little better and I DTD twice this morning only though. Should be ovulating soon I think but who knows when exactly that going to happen. So I am just DTD and having fun with it. No harm in doing that. Two BFPs in a few weeks wow that is amazing. Keep em coming ladies!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Hey maybe their luck will rub off on us and we'll get our bfp before long!


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so!!! I noticed this month has been so much better without stressing about TTC.


----------



## Conina

Congrats justwaiting :happydance::happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!

I'm having a v nice weekend, after the hangover cleared up yesterday, we went to see a comedian last night who was great. This morning we went to see a house which we really like and may be offering on :happydance:. Just back from the gym now and then heading out to watch the rugby with DH and friends this evening. 

Think I should be O-ing around Thurs or so, so gonna get down to some serious :sex:!!

How's everyone else?


----------



## mzswizz

Either I have ovulated or I suppose to ovulate around Tuesday. Doesn't really matter. Just hope we were/are able to catch the eggy. If not there's always next month


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats justwaiting!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Mzswizz: everyone tells me to get drunk one night and that would do the trick! That has worked to others that I know, and seems to be how accidentlly pregnancies happes so you never know! Good luck!!


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa-I was drunk last night but didn't DTD until early this morning. Which was okay since it got my mind a little off the banging headache I was having. If it's successful then I hope it happened to ms if I ovulated early lol. Seeing that I have a 35 day cycle I assume I ovulate cd22. But who knows when I actually do because I can tell no difference in my body when ovulation happens so I am just floating on by until AF is due on march 29th. If I do conceive this month then my edd is around nov. 29th which is 4 days after my dad's bday. It's weird because when I was pregnant the last time before I m/c, my edd was nov. 16th which is 9 days before my dad's bday. So hopefully that's a sign. Edd always falls around my dad's bday and I am the closest to my dad.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies. Even though I am TTC stress free I just wanted to sneak and take a peek at an ovulation calendar I know I know...the torture I just put myself in lol. These are the results I received for my 35 day cycle and lmp being Feb. 22nd

Tuesday 22nd February 2011 - First day of your cycle

Friday 11th March 2011 - A little bit fertile

Saturday 12th March 2011 - Fertile

Sunday 13th March 2011 - VERY fertile

Monday 14th March 2011 - Time to ovulate

Thursday 24th March 2011 - A home pregnancy test may work now.


----------



## Swepakepa3

mzswizz said:


> Swepakepa-I was drunk last night but didn't DTD until early this morning. Which was okay since it got my mind a little off the banging headache I was having. If it's successful then I hope it happened to ms if I ovulated early lol. Seeing that I have a 35 day cycle I assume I ovulate cd22. But who knows when I actually do because I can tell no difference in my body when ovulation happens so I am just floating on by until AF is due on march 29th. If I do conceive this month then my edd is around nov. 29th which is 4 days after my dad's bday. It's weird because when I was pregnant the last time before I m/c, my edd was nov. 16th which is 9 days before my dad's bday. So hopefully that's a sign. Edd always falls around my dad's bday and I am the closest to my dad.

its funny we have a lot in common!! wedding anniversay and now....... EDD around 11/29!!! thats my birthday!! HEHEHEH good luck!



I am testing due to doing IUI this month CD 9 and still low on my CBFM.....hope it changes to high tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa-wow everyday we learn that we have more and more in common that's so wonderful!!! Someone had said if cm is drying up then it's a big possibility I ovulated today!!! Which would be great seeing that we DTD this early morning!! As long as its today or any day after for ovulation I am ok but I wouldn't have much hope if I ovulated yesterday because we didn't DTD yesterday nor the day before that.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Afternoon all, hope every one us stress free! Raining here today but still not too cold! 
According to my dates, working on a 28 day cycle I should o today, so lots of dtd this morning, and OH has agreed to dtd every other day! Yay, he was resisting because he thought I was stressing too much and the fun had gone out of it! So the stress free ttc is working in lots of ways just hoping for the bfp now! 

Off to ice hockey tonight with oh, my dad and my nephew, will be a nice evening!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Justwaiting :D


----------



## mzswizz

Well I am having a great day. I talked to my DH and he agreed to take vitamins for fertility yay I'm happy. Now I got to find the vitamin that I seen that I was explaining to him. I have sharp pains every now and then hmm wonder what that means. Don't know when I am suppose to ovulate hopefully it was either yesterday or hasn't happened yet and hopefully it is when we BD lol. How's everyone?


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm ok, waiting to ovulate lol. Sad this evening has just gone home. Can't wait until we don't have to say goodbye every Sunday anymore.


----------



## mzswizz

Well I don't know if I have ovulated or will ovulate. I looked at an ovulation calendar and it said that I suppose to ovulate tomorrow. I am having sharp pains on the right ovary side. Hopefully if I did ovulate early, it was yesterday and if not then hoping it is today or tomorrow. DH goes back to work on Wednesday. So ovulation just so happens to be on his off day. That is if I an ovulating the day the calendar says.


----------



## Dazed

If you are having the sharp pains, you should be ovulating soon (or now). I usually get those when I think I'm ovulating.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope i am. That means im going to DTD with DH as much as possible lol.


----------



## Rachael1981

Get :sex: mzswizz :D


----------



## SMFirst

I get those sharp pains as well - between that and "feeling in the mood" more, that's the only indication I get that I am ovulating... Good luck mzswizz :)

Rachel - your OH has to leave for work? I have friends who are married but the husband lives about 3 hours away for work.. They had no problem conceiving quickly though (damn them!! j/k)


----------



## Rachael1981

We live apart right now as we've never lived together lol. We met online and he lives 26 miles away and because of his work he comes here at weekends. We're moving in together in about 6 weeks though and I can't wait! :D


----------



## wannabemummyb

That's really exciting Rachael - how long have you been together?
You nervous about moving in together?


----------



## Rachael1981

We've been together for 5 months, but he's 'The One' :D

I'm not nervous at all, because I know things will be just great :D


----------



## wannabemummyb

Rachael1981 said:


> We've been together for 5 months, but he's 'The One' :D
> 
> I'm not nervous at all, because I know things will be just great :D

I am a strong believer in the fact that you know when he's the one! I knew with my oh! 7 and a half years later and I still know! :)


----------



## Rachael1981

He's definitely the one! Just wish I'd met him a year ago as it would saved me a lot of heartache from an abusive relationship I didn't want to be in :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Doin' good over here... :thumbup: Relaxing lazy sunday for me... I didn't want to get up this morning lol...


----------



## mzswizz

@rachael-I too was in an abusive relationship before meeting the love of my life. We go through the bad to get to the good and what we go through just makes us stronger. Happy that it is not influencing negatively relationship wise.

DH and I are going over to SIL house and beat them at Just Dance 2 on the wii lol. What can I say we are kids at heart lol.


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks mzswizz, I still have moments where something reminds me of the past and freak a little, but my OH is always there with a cuddle to remind me that he's different and things are great in this relationship. I think finding Ian and building up my trust so soon after getting away from my ex has certainly helped.

Nothing wrong with being a big kid at heart you know ;)


----------



## mzswizz

I put so much trust into Andrew because he helped me through everything! He is like a guardian angel that God sent me to protect me from all harm. I been through alot in the past and sometimes things do make me remember it but it took awhile to just be able to look back and be like man I am glad where I am now and through all of that look at me now.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm slowly getting to that point, which is good. Ian has been a huge help in helping me get through things, Like Andrew with you, I think he was sent to help me get out of where I was and get through the hard times, and that has made us stronger than I ever thought possible :D


----------



## Swepakepa3

This is how i spent my sunday.....

Phew i'm exhausted.
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/workingoncar.jpg


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-it feels good to be on the loved side. I'm happy for all the great guys out there.

Swepakepa-you go girl!! All I can do is change tires and put gas in the car lol


----------



## deafgal01

Swe, you're talented! I can't even do a darn thing with my car except change tires and gas it up... Oh and change fuses (well, kinda... DH did it for me).


----------



## Swepakepa3

i was just helping my husband change is heads (top part of the engine) he's trying to teach me its fun..... we both have race cars so we are trying to get them ready to the racing season!


----------



## deafgal01

Race cars! That sounds fun!


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a wonderful couple's idea. I have a dilemma my friend just found out she is pregnant but she wants to have an abortion! I am tryin to talk her out of it but she already has her mind up. I don't understand, if she wasn't ready for children then why have unprotected sex and let him ejaculate inside of you?! She don't know how lucky she is to be blessed with a child that God has created and she just want to throw his create away because she FEELS she isn't ready.


----------



## deafgal01

That's awful... Have you tried listing cons and pros of abortions vs keeping the pregnancy? I mean surely, she can try to put baby up for adoption if she didn't want to keep it?


----------



## mzswizz

I talked to her about adoption and government assistance and she didn't know about government assistance so I think that she is going to keep the baby hopefully. She said she going to talk to her boyfriend and make a decision and let me know what's going to happen. So I guess all I can do is pray she makes the right decision.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed... I hope she decides to keep the baby.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning all you lovely ladies... hope you had a wonderful weekend!

Mz: That is sad about your friend. Hopefully she will calm down from the shock of it all and make an educated decision. How far along is she? If she is far enough along that the baby is developed, an ultrasound can be very persuasive... when a woman sees that it is not just some sperm to be flushed out, that it's an actual child and growing human being that she's created, that can bring it home.

Swepa: I grew up around race cars. My dad has been racing the quarter mile since he was 15, those are some of my fondest memories at the track. Smell of burning rubber, everyone having a good time on the weekends, the vibrations from the power of the cars... I miss the old days.


----------



## Zodiac

Wow...I hope you friend chooses the baby. I know what it's like to have to make that decision. I had my daughter very young- Sophmore year or high school- and I didn't know what to do.

In the end the risk of complications from abortion (not having children in the future) and the chance of guilt of knowing that I should have an additional child was just too much to deal with.

Having a baby at ANY age is difficult.


----------



## kelsey111

Hey ladies . came off my period a few days ago cant really remember but we have been :sex: every nite so far :) from 2nite on wards its going to be legs up againts the wall after :sex: oh and ive just ordered some new sex toys ;) looks like this month is going to be even funner than usal ;) :woohoo: xx good luck ladies xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4babe-well she should b around 4 weeks or 5 weeks because she was a few days late for AF. so she not that far along. She said she was going to talk to her boyfriend so hopefully he don't have the same mentality as she did. She don't know how blessed she is to be able to be pregnant right now while we all are trying and nothing has happened.


----------



## mzswizz

kelsey111 said:


> Hey ladies . came off my period a few days ago cant really remember but we have been :sex: every nite so far :) from 2nite on wards its going to be legs up againts the wall after :sex: oh and ive just ordered some new sex toys ;) looks like this month is going to be even funner than usal ;) :woohoo: xx good luck ladies xx

I totally feel you!!!! DTD and have fun.


----------



## Zodiac

SMFirst said:


> exciting Zodiac :)
> 
> Which supplements have you heard are unsafe, out of curiosity?
> 
> (I am currently taking just a multi-vitamin, not even pre-natal yet, and Wild Fish oil (for Omega-3) )

Sorry didn't see this- I was busy all weekend and haven't been on here. Didn't realize +4 pages since Friday!!

Anyway, I have been a figure competitor for 3 years (into the whole body building world) So I do use fat burners a few times during the year, and most of the Whey Protein Shakes use artifical sweeteners. So I've started to stop taking anything that might be considered "If-Y" during pregnancy.

I've been on a prenatal since December after telling my GYN we wanted to conceive this spring/summer. So right now I take those, plus an extra V-C, Vitex, and I alternate EFA's


----------



## mzswizz

I am only taking CID liver oil and centrum for now. Going to have my DH take fertility vitamins also and will try the royal jelly after I try the cod liver oil.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

kelsey111 said:


> Hey ladies . came off my period a few days ago cant really remember but we have been :sex: every nite so far :) from 2nite on wards its going to be legs up againts the wall after :sex: oh and ive just ordered some new sex toys ;) looks like this month is going to be even funner than usal ;) :woohoo: xx good luck ladies xx

Kelsey, you make me laugh so hard my side hurts... :loopy: I had to read your post like 3 times before I put it together correctly in my mind. OMG, the things my mind comes up with sometimes. I'm so glad you are getting to "put your feet up" - just remember, don't do kegels or anything like that while you have your pelvic tilted up. Just relax and let go of all your stress... And for God's sake, don't spring out in spontaneous laughter because you will shoot out his little army clear across the room! :haha:


----------



## Swepakepa3

mzswizz: that is a tough call...... i can't even imagine how that must make you feel....i hope she does the right thing for herself as well as the baby...fingers crossed.

I got my high today on my CBFM: so hoping tomorrow or wed i will peak then its time for the IUI!!! its get close... kinda getting scared but excited!

Hope all is having a great day!


----------



## mzswizz

Well just DTD but didn't lay down or anything so I guess that was a bad idea or maybe not who knows. Husband got accepted to take the state troopers exam and if he pass he will do a few more tests before going into the academy which means he will be in Tallahassee while I'm down in fort laudeddale and he will be away for 7 month training!!!! So trying to get BFP before he has to leave because I have faith he will pass all the tests.


----------



## SMFirst

wow - that will be great if your DH gets into the State Troopers Mzswizz :)

But it's a long time for training, so hopefully you will get your BFP well before then!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I know!!! If I dont get a BFP before he leaves then I will have to wait 7 1/2 months before TTC. Wow don't know how I could do it lol


----------



## deafgal01

Mzs, hope you get your bfp this time! Yeah, he'll pass his tests, no problem!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. He suppose to start testing in April so we got time.


----------



## deafgal01

You will get your bfp and he will pass his tests to start training for his state troop career... This is the month, this is thinking positive!

I dtd sometimes too and then get up instead of laying down. Oh well. It depends on the time and stuff... I was doing a quickie before having to leave for work so didn't have time to lie down and let the sperms swim around. Oh well... It's not even my most fertile time right now anyways.


----------



## Conina

Hi all. Think I should be o-ing sometime later this week, but DH doesn't seem to be reading the signals :blush: In the interests of being stress-free (and also thinking shouting at him is unlikely to put him in the mood :haha:) I'm trying not to jump him or anything, but jeez!! The one week in the month!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Conina, you totally should jump him... LOL :rofl: I jumped my DH last night and he went with the flow... What guy would say no to some sex? :haha: I wasn't even anywhere near ovulation time though so doubt that anything would be made from it.


----------



## mzswizz

I think it's around O time for me but I got up seeing that we had to rush to the store so oh well whatever happens happens. We shall see.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure some will have gotten where they need to be!

Another 8 days until I ov :dohh:


----------



## Swepakepa3

O should be here any day for me!!! Just :sex: like
Normal and seeing what happens 

Happy Tuesday everyone! Have a wonderful stress free day!!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Conina said:


> Hi all. Think I should be o-ing sometime later this week, but DH doesn't seem to be reading the signals :blush: In the interests of being stress-free (and also thinking shouting at him is unlikely to put him in the mood :haha:) I'm trying not to jump him or anything, but jeez!! The one week in the month!!!

Jump him girl!!! :sex: Maybe even just randomly put on a steamy movie or even a little porn flick. I've read in several male fertility forums that a movie with some sexual steamy scenes can motivate a man's army :spermy: and get them moving more efficiently in the right direction. It's all part of that male competitive nature that is burned in their brains from conception. :bodyb: Not to mention, a steamy movie should get him in the mood to jump YOU :happydance: It's better when they think it's their idea...


----------



## mzswizz

Happy Tuesday everyone! Its funny how before we were DTD like crazy and now I think I o'd already and we weren't to busy. I didn't even want to sometimes. Hopefully the times we did DTD were enough the other times I laid feel right to sleep and yesterday right when we finished I immediately got up so who knows what happened. Don't know when exactly I ovulated but I think I did already because it seems like when I get around a certain time in my cycle, my sex drive shoots through the roof lol but now I'm like well whatever don't really want to right now type of thing. Weird I guess or bodies like hey you're ovulating so jump on him lol. We shall see what march 29th has in store because that's when the next AF is due and I refuse to do anything testing before then.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone! Its funny how before we were DTD like crazy and now I think I o'd already and we weren't to busy. I didn't even want to sometimes. Hopefully the times we did DTD were enough the other times I laid feel right to sleep and yesterday right when we finished I immediately got up so who knows what happened. Don't know when exactly I ovulated but I think I did already because it seems like when I get around a certain time in my cycle, my sex drive shoots through the roof lol but now I'm like well whatever don't really want to right now type of thing. Weird I guess or bodies like hey you're ovulating so jump on him lol. We shall see what march 29th has in store because that's when the next AF is due and I refuse to do anything testing before then.

Happy Tuesday, Mz! In the essence of StressFree, a little story for you... Me and hubby have been going by the calendar since June 2011. After our false positive ordeal in January, we pretty much stopped having sex and definately stopped going by the calendar. I mean we still had sex maybe 2-3 times a week, but we weren't focused on it any more. We would just cuddle and if we got in the mood then fine :sex: and if we just wanted to cuddle, we cuddled. Now I'm 6 weeks pregnant. Seriously, my nurse had to remind me, it only takes 1 time and since we weren't focused on it so much is probably why it happened. Keep your head up, girl! :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Happy Tuesday everyone :D

Any :sex: this weekend could lead to a BFP for me, but I'm not due to Ov until Tuesday or Wednesday next week. Not going to obsess about :sex: though, just do it if we feel like it. Let's face it, chances are pretty slim so not point stressing about it! :rofl:


----------



## Zodiac

Hey ladies. Well, life does work in funny ways. This is the year we hope to conceive and we already have two major trips planned. My DH qualifies for these trips and they are paid for 100%

We go to Bahamas for 4 nights in May
Then we have another trip to Hawaii for 6 nights in October
Somewhere in between that we have to plan our family vacation and do something with our daughter.

We were talking last night and DH is concerned about me traveling if we get a BFP before these trips. I genreally don't do well after about 1.5 hours on a plane, so I hoping if we do get a BFP I won't be sick for either one of these trips.


----------



## SMFirst

Those sound like really nice trips Zodiac - ahh Hawaii and Bahamas

Murphy's law says you will get a BFP just to make it difficult to travel, but I guess it's best just to assume all will go fine and you will be able to go, pregnant and all :)


----------



## Zodiac

Well we shall see. I think I'm due to OV around the 20th or so. So if it doesn't happen this month I may be in the clear untill April...then I'll probally be preggo in May and not know it yet :dohh:

I'm hopping maybe to create in the Bahmas though....that would be pretty cool!


----------



## Dazed

I hope your right SM. Trying to go to the mountains this weekend. But now that I said that, I probably just jinxed it.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hoping for the PMA. I know that without stress and not knowing anything can happen. I think he last time I gotten pregnant, I didn't even lay down all the time. So anything could happen. I still have hope. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## SMFirst

Dazed said:


> I hope your right SM. Trying to go to the mountains this weekend. But now that I said that, I probably just jinxed it.

hehe - you didn't jinx it! (I think like that too though..)


----------



## Conina

I'm heading to Budapest on Thurs so I'm hoping to conceive there - then we can do like the Beckhams and name the poor child after the place it was conceived. 

Actually - Buddha? Pest? Maybe not... :haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

@conina lol that's funny. I just hope I am able to conceive before DH has to leave for 7 1/2 months. I don't know how I will manage without DTD for 7 1/2 months....whoo Give me strength lol


----------



## Conina

I hope so too mzswizz - 7 1/2 months, what a nightmare :wacko::wacko: But it sounds like it would be a great opportunity for him. Would he be allowed booty calls?? :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

He said he would call whenever he can. But we just got to wait and see how it goes with everything. But i know he is going to do well.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning all you lovely future moms-to-be (soon hopefully).

Me and hubby were thinking the same thing. At the beginning of February we started finally finallizing our plans for our Italy trip at the end of this year. We figured if we got pregnant there, we would name our child something Italian... so many great Italian names! I guess now if we take that route, I'll have to name my child from popular names in Mississippi... maybe like Hunter-Gatherer or Fisher-Bob... :dohh: (found out we most probably conceived on our anniversary trip to Biloxi)

Conina: I think Budda Pest sounds like a GREAT name :haha: Can you imagine calling out to them from across the park or grocery store... BUDDA... :shrug: 

Zodiac: Not sure if you have been there before, but I have a great feeling about you guys and the Bahamas... It's so relaxing and beautiful and soothing and who wouldn't want to :sex: day and night in an atmosphere like that. Me and hubba got married in the Carribean... it was so beautiful, I'm sure we would've conceived there, but :witch: decided she was going to show up the first day we got there and refused to leave until like the 5th day.


----------



## Rachael1981

Afternoon everyone, hope everyone is ok?

I'm meant to be doing houseowrk, but so far I've managed to avoid it completely! Think I will make some lunch then consider it later :D


----------



## deafgal01

:wine: That sounds lovely... That is definitely more beautiful sounding than doing it in a car in a garage, which I'm seriously considering at this point...


----------



## mzswizz

I'm doing good. DH and I DTD last night well more like 12am lol. It was lovely to take a break from DTD and then enjoy t when it does happen. My DH was saying that I'm acting strange etc saying the last time I was acting like this I was pregnant I was like but I JUST OVULATED!! He is like you never know. The last time you were pregnant you got pregnant right after a crazy AF and now you had two AFs in one month so who knows if you released two eggs and one didn't get fertilized but the other did. My DH gotta love him lol. But it was weird for him to say are you pregnant because I think you are I just didn't want to say anything lol. It would be funny if I did concieve this month and him saying that was a sign lol. The last time I was pregnant, he told me to go test because he thinks I am and I'm like no my period us about to start so he dragged me to the store I took a clearblue digi and look and beyond it said pregnant he was like see I told you lol. Maybe he knows some thing I don't know.


----------



## Rachael1981

You never know mzswizz ;)


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz - Just remember to breathe and remain in as close a state of stress free as possible (even though it seems impossible when it feels like the cosmos are sending you messages from above:haha:) No pressure or anything, but keep us posted and I will try not to be too excited for you... YET!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I am staying as stress free as possible. It's funny how slow the two week wait is but when it's tine for next AF to be due it cones quick lol like it feels like we only have two weeks of no period lol. I was just telling my husband yesterday that my AF is due march 29th and he was like oh that's two weeks from now I was like what?! checked the calendar and yep exactly two weeks well now 13 more days but wow I didn't know how fast 35 days can come and go. I never sat and thought that how we say what cd we are on, that's how many days are just flying by. I am already on cd23 I think either 23 or 24 one of them lol. Time surely flies. Also update on my friend it seems like she is going to keep the baby!! I'm happy for her.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pleased your friend is going to keep the baby :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh my friend is sooo difficult at decsion making. I thought she was going to keep the baby because she was asking me when will she 3 months and baby stuff but she didnt make a decision yet because she still hasnt talked to her boyfriend about it?! He knows she is pregnant but she said they didnt have "the talk" to discuss what they are going to do. She will be 3 months april 28th so she might as well keep the baby. I mean come on you will kill the child when you are about to enter your 2nd trimester and plus abortion clinics only will do it at a certain time of the pregnancy. I never got an abortion but i know about them because my sister wanted one when she was pregnant as a teen and she ended up miscarrying when she decided she wasnt going to do that. I dont know I mean Im not being selfish or thinking about what i would do....its just common sense. If you want a baby you have unprotected sex, if you not ready for a baby either you have protected sex or no sex at all. If you are pregnant and dont want a child its either adoption or just mature up and take care of your responsibilities. Here I go ranting on like usual. I just dont understand women who recieve a blessing and sit there saying they're debatingo n keeping it or not while you have women like us wanting kids and would love to be in their place right now. I guess its just me thinking and feeling this way. 

Hopefully we all get our BFPs one day. Even though we want it sooner than later :winkwink:. Only God knows whats in store for us.


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping4Babe said:
 

> I guess now if we take that route, I'll have to name my child from popular names in Mississippi... maybe like Hunter-Gatherer or Fisher-Bob... :dohh: (found out we most probably conceived on our anniversary trip to Biloxi)

LOL!!


----------



## Zodiac

mzswizz said:


> Ugh my friend is sooo difficult at decsion making. I thought she was going to keep the baby because she was asking me when will she 3 months and baby stuff but she didnt make a decision yet because she still hasnt talked to her boyfriend about it?! He knows she is pregnant but she said they didnt have "the talk" to discuss what they are going to do. She will be 3 months april 28th so she might as well keep the baby. I mean come on you will kill the child when you are about to enter your 2nd trimester and plus abortion clinics only will do it at a certain time of the pregnancy. I never got an abortion but i know about them because my sister wanted one when she was pregnant as a teen and she ended up miscarrying when she decided she wasnt going to do that. I dont know I mean Im not being selfish or thinking about what i would do....its just common sense. If you want a baby you have unprotected sex, if you not ready for a baby either you have protected sex or no sex at all. If you are pregnant and dont want a child its either adoption or just mature up and take care of your responsibilities. Here I go ranting on like usual. I just dont understand women who recieve a blessing and sit there saying they're debatingo n keeping it or not while you have women like us wanting kids and would love to be in their place right now. I guess its just me thinking and feeling this way.
> 
> Hopefully we all get our BFPs one day. Even though we want it sooner than later :winkwink:. Only God knows whats in store for us.

I understand your fustration with your friend. All the points you made is exactly why when I found out I was pregnant 13 yrs ago- I kept the baby. Plus...boyfriends come and go, this is still "her life" "her body" and unless they have a real secure commitment and realtionship it is "her baby".

Plus almost 2nd trimester?? That's pretty far along.


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-I know exactly. But i think her boyfriend wants the baby and its just her who is undecided. She keep telling me she going to talk to him but she never does and she was already complaining saying she dont want children right now because she want to enjoy life before kids.


----------



## Swepakepa3

fingers crossed mzswizz!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hi ladies,

Just woke up from a nap and still feel exhausted. I am rather tired today but that's normal for anybody I guess. It's around 7:30pm and my DH is still at work. I had to wake up to feed the puppy and now I am back in bed. I didn't do anything today because I am tired and just want to sleep. I guess DTD at 12am finally hit me hard. I probably will have to force myself out of bed to cook dinner but I don't even want to do that! I pretty much spent my in bed sleeping since 5pm so only been sleep for 2 1/2 hours but I feel like it needs to be longer. The rest of my time was taking care of the pets and pretty much sitting down because I just don't have the energy today. Today is surely the most tiring day I have ever had. The last time I was like this was when I found out I was pregnant and I was sleep for like half a day every day but who knows maybe it's just my body telling me that AF will be on her way because I also get tired before AF shows.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Top o' tha morning to you ladies... Happy St. Pat's Day!!! :mrgreen:Hope you are wearing your green today, I think green is a VERY lucky color today. So you girls go and pick yourself a 4 leaf clover :flower: and wear your green proudly! 

Oh yeah, and today I'm 6 weeks and still feeling good. :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Happy St. Patricks Day to all!!! 

Hoping-great that you are feeling good wishing you a h&h 9 months!!

Today feels like another sleep day but I got to get up and start doing something or else my bed will be where I reside until I get up. So tryin to get myself out of be so I can wash dishes and fix me something to eat. I suppose to go visit my mom tomorrow so she can do my hair. Usually I do my hair but I have been rather lazy in everything so I am going to let her do it for once. Also might stop and see my friend if she isn't busy. Yesterday I was listening to a Christmas song and started crying. It's like all these emotions I was feeling. I guess because my friend got killed on Christmas eve and my grandfather died when I was around 4 or 5 my other grandfather got killed in a house fire and my grandmothers died 7 months apart from each other and none of them were able to see me get married or anything and I don't know how a Christmas song brought those emotions out but hey sure did come. I had took a HPT just to make sure I didn't get pregnant last month because I would felt horrible with drinking the wines and the Maui Maui margarita I just would've cried myself into a miscarriage because I would think something will happen to the unborn child so better safe then sorry. Of course the test came back a BFN and I am okay with that. Now let's see what's in store for this month.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz: You sound like you are stressing a little. Go out for a long walk with your pup and get some fresh air :rain: Maybe that will help your energy levels. Laying around all day will get you down, all you do is think which is a dangerous thing for any woman to be doing all day :haha: It will be okay... and all of your love ones that have passed are the angels which are watching over you now, so make them proud and keep yourself busy (and them entertained) :grr:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hoping. I just read your message. I have already gotten up started listening to music and dancing and also washed dishes fed the pets n cleaned up a little. Thinking about playing a little bit of the dancing game called dance central. It is so fun. My DH and I be battling each other on it and I end up winning most of the times but he got a few wins in lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Unfortunately my day is down. My DH is off early so that's good but the bad side is, I'm exhausted and when I got out offbed the worst thing happened to me, vomited a little in my mouth.SOOOOO DISGUSTING!!! these past two days aren't the best I would have to say. My stomach isn't sitting right at all I feel nauseous. I don't think I'm pregnant becuase I wouldn't even be showing signs so early like the. If I was the egg probably didn't even implant yet so I know that's probably not it. I don't know exactly when I ovulated so don't know how many dpo I could be all I know is I am cd23 I think or cd24 out of 35 days. Got 12 days before next AF shows. Ugh just soo sick right now.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: don't count yourself out yet, at least til af shows.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal. But i will wait and see if AF shows on march 29th. But I don't know why I wasn't feeling good. All I know is that I just got up and told my DH I'm going to get pizza and ate most of the slices in the boxol I had like only 3 slices though and he had 2. I don't know but usually when it comes to the 2ww I start to think that AF is going to show so I just wait for it to happen. Before ovulation I am always optimistic but after I always feel like I should've did something to find out exactly if I ovulated but I know I should just let it happen because I know that if I was to know exactly when I ovulated and I couldn't DTD I would be upset and if we DTD on time I would be stressor wondering if I'm pregnant lol. So I know some things are better off not knowing. I just feel so weird though but I don't know. My mind is all over the place. I think I'm pregnan then I don't. I'm just going to stop thinking about it lol.


----------



## Zodiac

I set myself up along time ago on mymonthlycycles.com so I can track my cycle. Even before planning on TTC, I just used it for reminders of when AF was due and to stimulate a reminder of when I was OV and had to be extra "careful".

Anyway...according to my charts next week, Tuesday-Saturday _should_ be my fertile days this month so if DH and I get busy this week...:happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds good Zodiac. I looked at an ovulation calendar and from what i read it is saying that I am currently 3 dpo. Saying I ovulated on the 15th but who knows if I ovulated then or earlier. All I know is I have 11 days to go before AF is due. As the days get closer to AF, I get nervous because Im like am I this time or am I going to get a BFP!! I dont know from all these pregnancies popping up around me and my DH saying he think Im pregnant because I been acting strange like when I was pregnant the last time, Im hoping they are good signs. If I do get pregnant this time I would be soooo in shock and would be like so all I had to do was take centrum and cod liver oil supplements and DTD whenever he felt like it to get a BFP :dohh: lol. Just have to see whats in store on March 29th.


----------



## Dazed

:hi: Ladies. Sorry I haven't been in here much. Nothing to really add and having a down day. Just wanted to tell you all to have a good weekend!


----------



## mzswizz

I will be heading to visit family soon and will get my hair done so I'm excited. Also DH is off work early so yay for me. Time has been flying by due to setting the clocks 1 hr ahead.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Whoooo-hoooo... I've been in a Human Resources seminar all day (ugh!) :wacko: So mentally exhausted right now, therfore, completely restless. I'm like a freaking 2 year old child when I'm tired... I just walk around in circles until I pass out. Just took a long :shower: and must get sleep - up bright and early tomorrow for St. Pat's parade and then back home to sleep until Sunday. I feel like an old lady right now :jo:

Night, Night lovely ladies!!! Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you have a great weekend too.


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. This day is going great!! DH and I just DTD and this morning my DH was asking me about the HPTs that I bought and when AF is due and when I responded, I asked why and he wouldn't tell me he was just like oh no reason but he keeps implying that I might be really pregnant this time because of just how I been and he is like Im telling you that you're acting just like you were when you were pregnant. Maybe he is right but we will see. Not really anxious to poas like I usually be every month. I'm just nonchalant about the situation.


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry for not being on, but OH has been here and there has been some new arrivals!

Pics attached :D
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









037.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-congrats!! My puppy is getting soooo big now. He is now play fighting growling howling and eating sooo much. His eyes are open and he is beginning to hear. Pets are wonderful!!! How many kittens did she have? Are you going to keep them all? When my dh's dog had puppies we kept 2 and gave the rest away for free instead of selling them because we just want people to have the puppy and don't worry if they have money to pay for them because we know how that goes.


----------



## Rachael1981

She had 3 in total! :D

I'm going to try and convince OH to let me keep one, but we'll see! The other 2 will be going to new homes. If I can't rehome them with people I know and I have to advertise them I will charge a small amount as I know over here only people who are serious about kittens will pay for one, there are too many morons who would take a kitten for free and not look after it and I really don't want that for them. Hoping though that they will go to people I know so that I can keep up with their progress :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

They are so adorable Rachael! 

Hope everyone is well! I've had a crappy week with "friends" really upsetting me with their insensitivity and felt it best to not post on here, because have been really down! Hope to be back with a pma next week


----------



## Rachael1981

wannabemummyb - hope you're feeling better. Don't worry if you're down, come and post and vent, we're all her for each other through the highs and the lows :hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thanks Rachael, getting myself back on track and back to being stress free!


----------



## Rachael1981

Pleased to hear it! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Wannabemummyb-good that you are feeling better and back to being stress free.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hey there ladies, hope everyone is having a wonderful morning! (instant coffee for me in the mornings now, minimum caffine! :coffee:)

Mz - Post a picture of your pup... I love puppies - my Murfy is in our annual Pups Parade every year. It's a huge deal around here, ASPCA hosts the parade downtown and all the dogs are dressed up in ridiculous costumes and all the pounds are out there with dogs you can adopt. So much fun!
 



Attached Files:







Murfy Mutt Parade.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hoping4Babe

wannabemummyb said:


> Thanks Rachael, getting myself back on track and back to being stress free!

Hey girl, hope you are feeling better. Just remember... being stress free means letting go of the stress. So get on here if you are feeling down or want to get some things out and we are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-I will post a picture later today. And the dog parade sounds fun. I wish they had that here.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Hoping4baby: love the picture!!

my boys: Benji (white) and Jerry (black)
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b149/Swepakepa3/046.jpg


----------



## Zodiac

Looks like we went from babies to puppies in here!!

I doubt I'll end up with a BFP the very first round...but DH and I DTD a few times over the weekend. I'm not telling him that this is a fertile week cause then he starts to "over think" things and the mood just goes right out the window.


----------



## mzswizz

Swepa-aww they are soooo cute!!

Zodiac-I never know when it's my fertile time so I just assume my 3rd week (AF starts the 5th week) is my fertile week. DH and I just DTD when we can. Don't want him to feel pressured to DTD. 

Does anybody know how to attach images from the phone to here because all my animal pics are on my phone.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Swepa - Sooooo freakin' sweet, your pups! :blush: Dogs are just the best motivator. They are always happy to see you and cuddle with you and they are always so eager to please you (not to say they can't be the devil at times too). My Murf always makes me smile after a tough day... :friends:

Mz - Not sure about the phone thing. I just email the picture from my phone to myself and save to my computer.

Zodiac - you have any pets?


----------



## Rachael1981

I have to agree, no matter what Holly is always there wagging her tail and putting a smile on my face :D


----------



## mzswizz

I totally agree. Whenever I had a bad day my dogs would walk up to me and lick me and sit there until I feel better. I have sooo many pets. We have 5 dogs, a bearded dragon, 2 tiger salamanders, lots of fish, a ball python and my DH rescued a baby corn snake from getting killed by bleach by a landlord at a house he was installing satellite at. We are just feeding him to get bigger then going to release him in a wooded area. We really love exotic pets as you can see lol


----------



## Zodiac

No pets. I'm not the biggest animal person, plus we rent our apartment and were never allowed pets. We just recently moved into a new apartment this month and we can have pets...but it's and extra $100 for a pet fee, so I don't think it's going to happen. DH is dying for a dog but I'm not paying extra rent just to have a dog.

I don't think my husband will feel any pressure knowing it's my fertile week. With him it's more of over thinking the thought of having another baby. We've prevented getting pregnant for so long that he starts thinking "wow are we sure we're ready...." 

Plus when we had our daughter she was 6 weeks early. They had to induce labor b/c my blood pressure went up too high and he is concered about my health. I am "okay" but 6 months after my daughter was born I was rushed to the hospital for an emergency operation to get my gallbladder removed. I had gallstones while I was preganat, but the doctors were not able to verify it untill later, so my gallbladder ended up getting infected.

He's worried about putting my body through the "trauma":nope:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac said:



> No pets. I'm not the biggest animal person, plus we rent our apartment and were never allowed pets. We just recently moved into a new apartment this month and we can have pets...but it's and extra $100 for a pet fee, so I don't think it's going to happen. DH is dying for a dog but I'm not paying extra rent just to have a dog.
> 
> I don't think my husband will feel any pressure knowing it's my fertile week. With him it's more of over thinking the thought of having another baby. We've prevented getting pregnant for so long that he starts thinking "wow are we sure we're ready...."
> 
> Plus when we had our daughter she was 6 weeks early. They had to induce labor b/c my blood pressure went up too high and he is concered about my health. I am "okay" but 6 months after my daughter was born I was rushed to the hospital for an emergency operation to get my gallbladder removed. I had gallstones while I was preganat, but the doctors were not able to verify it untill later, so my gallbladder ended up getting infected.
> 
> He's worried about putting my body through the "trauma":nope:

Wow... like having a baby isn't enough to worry about. A friend of my cousins said she had to get her gall bladder removed while she was pregnant. That's all crazy to me...


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> I totally agree. Whenever I had a bad day my dogs would walk up to me and lick me and sit there until I feel better. I have sooo many pets. We have 5 dogs, a bearded dragon, 2 tiger salamanders, lots of fish, a ball python and my DH rescued a baby corn snake from getting killed by bleach by a landlord at a house he was installing satellite at. We are just feeding him to get bigger then going to release him in a wooded area. We really love exotic pets as you can see lol

You make me laugh until I get cramps, gurl. I can just see your little babby in the middle of the room with all the animals around protecting... kinda like Ace Ventura (but maybe not the hair... LOL) :haha:


----------



## wannabemummyb

How is everyone today? 
Love the piccies of the dogs! I have two kittens, who are adorable! 

Am remaining stress free but af is due Friday! Have some symptoms: extremely sore breasts, which seem to have gotten bigger!!! And nausea! Trying not to symptom spot!


----------



## Rachael1981

I have a dog, 6 cats now! and a rabbit :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> I totally agree. Whenever I had a bad day my dogs would walk up to me and lick me and sit there until I feel better. I have sooo many pets. We have 5 dogs, a bearded dragon, 2 tiger salamanders, lots of fish, a ball python and my DH rescued a baby corn snake from getting killed by bleach by a landlord at a house he was installing satellite at. We are just feeding him to get bigger then going to release him in a wooded area. We really love exotic pets as you can see lol
> 
> You make me laugh until I get cramps, gurl. I can just see your little babby in the middle of the room with all the animals around protecting... kinda like Ace Ventura (but maybe not the hair... LOL) :haha:Click to expand...

Lol I can see that too lol. I know our children will LOVE PETS!! My DH and I had pets since we were little so we never lived without a pet. Also our dogs are in love with children and they don't play rough with children and puppies, they're more on the protective side for the if you ask me.


----------



## mzswizz

wannabemummyb said:


> How is everyone today?
> Love the piccies of the dogs! I have two kittens, who are adorable!
> 
> Am remaining stress free but af is due Friday! Have some symptoms: extremely sore breasts, which seem to have gotten bigger!!! And nausea! Trying not to symptom spot!

My AF is due in 8 days so I am trying to remain stress free myself. You sound like you are showing some good symptoms there. I don't have any symptoms. The only thing I noticed is now I have a taste for milk and ice cream. Now that is weird because I don't really like to drink milk but I have it in my tea, coffee etc but not just a glass of milk. So that's the only thing. Keep us updated.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thanks mz, FX for us both x


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Not feeling too good this morning. Feeling a little sick like an upset stomach. I think it's because I ate more than usual last night. I ate 3 meals last night. I had salmon, dumpling and Mac and cheese. Then a few hours later I had a chicken patty sandwich then a few minutes after that I had 4 slices of pizza. I don't know I just still felt hungry felt like nothing was filling me. Now my DH really thinks I'm pregnant but it's all in time.


----------



## Conina

Hi all :kiss: I'm back from Budapest. Had a really lovely, stress free weekend and lots of :sex: (hotel bedrooms...). Got my +ve OPK on Sat also (CD22!!!) so just waiting now. How's everyone else?


----------



## deafgal01

doing good here- just waiting for the ovulation to happen now...


----------



## Rachael1981

Glad you had a good time Conina!

mzswizz - I guess we'll find out soon enough if you are!

I'm waiting to Ov too, either today or tomorrow.....


----------



## Zodiac

So I never really paid attention to OV symptoms, mostly b/c I just never cared. Like I said before I would just track my fertile week so that DH and I would be "extra" careful.

Since getting off BCP and trying to regulate my cycle I've been taking Vitex since November and I've been drinking Pre-Conception tea since December. That kick started my cycle and Feb & March I had pretty normal AFs

Anyway, this is supposed to be my fertlie week and I think I'm seeing OV signs. I have slight cramping, nothing bad just little "twinges", CM seems to be thick today, and since Sunday I've been more in the mood than usual...in fact I had a :sex: dream last night. So maybe my body is giving me signs?


----------



## mzswizz

I think when it's time for ovulation we all have that feeling of DTD more. I guess it's just nature taking it's course. I know last week I waslike the queen of DTD wanted all day every day and now I'm just like eh whatever happens don't really care if I do so I'm thinking last week was my fertile week. Since my cycle is 35 days, my AF comes on week 5. So right now I am in week 4 of my cycle and it is exactly 7 days left before my AF. Time is flying by to me because my DH and I have been pretty bus with home improvements. 

Conina-Welcome back!!! Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation.

Rachael-I know we will see!! That's the exciting but nerve wrecking part.....waiting lol. But I have been handling the tww pretty good I must say.

Zodiac-atleast now you are understanding your ovulation time which is good.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz - you are right... and it's crazy that the week following ov I don't even think about sex :shrug: Lately, I want it ALL THE TIME!!! Even in my dreams, ugh, crazy dreams (TMI) :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## mzswizz

I had those dreams too around last week. My body goes into full sex drive mode during ovulation so I guess I ovulated last week.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm the same! Sex drive is through the roof coming up to ov then not so high afterwards. AF is due in 2 weeks for me, hope she stays away!


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-I'm with you on that. I hope AF stays away also.


----------



## Conina

Me too - and in the interests of being as stress-free as possible, I'm absolutely positively not POAS until :witch: is overdue!! So not until April 4th. Definitely definitely!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Same here Conina! I'm not testing until April 7th!

As for AF.....

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I agree, Rachael!!!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mmmmmmm... Is there such a thing as too much cheese? I sure do love cheese :shrug:

Oh, and "YAY FOR NO AF THIS MONTH!!!" (Not just me, all of you ladies too)


----------



## deafgal01

Hoping- count me in! I love cheese, I can't say no to cheese... There oughta be a cheese club for all the cheese lovers!


----------



## mzswizz

AF not due until the 29th so will test on the 30th or 31st if no show which I am hoping and praying will happen. BFP BFP BFP!!!! Somebody it would be so cool if we all tested on the day we say we are going to and end up getting BFPs! Then it will go from team conceive stress free to Team Conceived Stress Free:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Love that idea!!!!! I'm supposed to test on April 5th but I think I'll wait til the 7th :-= cuz my AF is always on time except for once when she was 3 days late.


----------



## Conina

Mz - that would be fab!! But you'd have to wait for weeks, you'd have gone bonkers by then...


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-you're right lol. I probably would've slipped in a test or two by then lol. But I was saying how we all got set dates for testing so if we tested on the days we have set to test if AF is late and we all get BFPs that would be great!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Okay... You girls are getting me soooooooo excited :happydance: The first week in April will just keep me on my toes. All of you girls possibly getting your :bfp: and I'm sure once it gets to the actual day that AF is supposed to come, your head's will be ringing with :test: and you will have one handy in each bathroom or even your purse. I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for your ladies (in the most stress free form I can manage at this point) :flower: 

Icing on my cake, April 7th is my first ultrasound. Does anyone object to me posting my my little nugget's first picture on this thread? :blush: I do not want to upset anyone because I truely have become very attached to you ladies.


----------



## deafgal01

Hoping- POST THAT DAMN PICTURE when you get it! I wanna see when you get it! You might have to start a pregnancy journal. I'll follow you over to it!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-of course you can post the picture!!!!! You know we are all a team!! did you a journal yet....because I will be following right along with deafgal.


----------



## Conina

Hoping - post post post!! Can't wait to see your LO!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have a schedules prego blood test on the 30'th but i might cancle it and push it back a few days... i'm not due til the 2nd but it might be 2 less days of worrying if it comes back negative.... hmmm i dunno what i'm gonna do.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes we would love to see it! We may be hoping for our little bundle but we love to see our team members enjoy their blessings.


----------



## Rachael1981

We can be testing buddies as well as cycle buddies Deafgal :thumbup:

Would be great for us all to get our BFP's and be Team Conceived Stress Free :rofl:

Hoping - post that scan piccy! You're our first team BFP, we'll be upset if you don't!!


----------



## mzswizz

Swepakepa3 said:


> I have a schedules prego blood test on the 30'th but i might cancle it and push it back a few days... i'm not due til the 2nd but it might be 2 less days of worrying if it comes back negative.... hmmm i dunno what i'm gonna do.

I think you should keep the appt. Because if you are pregnant atleast you gave your levels a chance to really increase so it wouldn't be no doubt if you are or not.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Swepakepa3 said:


> Mzswizz: everyone tells me to get drunk one night and that would do the trick! That has worked to others that I know, and seems to be how accidentlly pregnancies happes so you never know! Good luck!!

One night my hubby and I had drunk sex and the condom broke. We were too stupid to notice and that is actually what made us decide to have a baby! We didn't get pregnant that night but the "scare" made us realize we're ready! So I am all for drunk sex :winkwink: lol

In other words, I am joining this thread! :happydance: I haven't charted or anything and all the abbreviations used around here confuse the heck out of me so this will be a nice breather ;)


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: sounds similar to my story except in the moment I convinced DH to not get a condom and just let himself go in me...


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome to the thread Hels_Bells :D


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Thank you ladies, for being supportive. I just don't want to be like I'm rubbing it in there. Gots to much R-E-S-P-E-C-T for you girls. :hugs:

I have started a pregnancy journal in a nice leather bound journal at home, but I didn't know you could journal on here. How to? :shrug:

Welcome, HellsBells


----------



## Conina

:hi::hi: Hellsbells!! After my weekend away, I can definitely confirm drunk :sex: is great!! When do you think you'll be testing/o-ing?


----------



## Hels_Bells

I am not sure right now. My period was 12 days late but every pregnancy test was negative. On Sunday I woke up extremely dizzy and nauseous, couldn't get out of bed. Later that day I started bleeding REALLY heavily. The next day I called the Dr and he sent me to the ER for possible miscarriage :nope: When my mom was preggo with my youngest brother she never got a positive either and he was born with T18 and didn't survive. Her body tried to reject him throughout the pregnancy so we're a little worried about the history.... But anyway, I am not sure if I am on a normal period right now or now. I bled for two days but that was pretty much it - usually I bleed for 5. Just gotta wait and see, going back to the Dr. today.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Hey guys, where can I get one of those stress free glittery sigs? :)


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Hels, let us know how you get on at the doctors!

As for the sig, copy [*img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt6845330fltt.gif[/img] into the Edit Signature box in UserCP, but removed the * and all done :D


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> Thank you ladies, for being supportive. I just don't want to be like I'm rubbing it in there. Gots to much R-E-S-P-E-C-T for you girls. :hugs:
> 
> I have started a pregnancy journal in a nice leather bound journal at home, but I didn't know you could journal on here. How to? :shrug:
> 
> Welcome, HellsBells

When you go into the pregnancy forum it should be at the top.


----------



## Zodiac

Yay...I have my signature now:happydance:

Welcome Hels:thumbup:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Welcome held
Hoping we definately want to see your scan pics! 
Fx for us all for march/April bfps! But if it isn't this month then we've all had fun trying and have enjoyed being stress free!!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Hoping4Babe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, for being supportive. I just don't want to be like I'm rubbing it in there. Gots to much R-E-S-P-E-C-T for you girls. :hugs:
> 
> I have started a pregnancy journal in a nice leather bound journal at home, but I didn't know you could journal on here. How to? :shrug:
> 
> Welcome, HellsBells
> 
> When you go into the pregnancy forum it should be at the top.Click to expand...

Okay, I've started a pregnancy journal. Not sure how to give the link, but it's in the Journal section of First Trimester and called Kelli & Petite-Babe Pregnancy Journal *:) :cloud9: I must warn you ladies, I got terribly carried away with the first entry and it is quite long, and I think a little funny (once I read it back to myself).:happydance:


----------



## Zodiac

I've been trying to remian stress free this month, but I think maybe I'm just feeling anxious. This is the 1st month we are TTC after years/months of just talking about it, and then once we decided to do it, we had to wait a while for my hormones to regulate.

So this week I've just been like "ok this is it", "I think I'm OV", "We should have sex today, tomorrow...." So when my husband had to work late and then had to leave the house by 5am the past two days I got kind of upset.

:shrug: I guess once again I'm just over thinking things.


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh I'm gonna go stalk your new journal, Hoping!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac said:


> I've been trying to remian stress free this month, but I think maybe I'm just feeling anxious. This is the 1st month we are TTC after years/months of just talking about it, and then once we decided to do it, we had to wait a while for my hormones to regulate.
> 
> So this week I've just been like "ok this is it", "I think I'm OV", "We should have sex today, tomorrow...." So when my husband had to work late and then had to leave the house by 5am the past two days I got kind of upset.
> 
> :shrug: I guess once again I'm just over thinking things.

It's totally normal to over think things, especially the first go around. :thumbup: It will work out, you just wait and see. And I would love to say keeping yourself busy helps, and it does to a certain extent, but even if you are busy you will think about it. It gets better, I have faith in you ladies. I feel like April is going to be a great month!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

deafgal01 said:


> Oooh I'm gonna go stalk your new journal, Hoping!

Please do... I love stalkers!!! :happydance: There's nothing like some stalking in the evening! :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Done! Love stalking... yes I do...


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies just woke up from a nap. My DH and I have been painting downstairs and we are halfway done but I am exhausted hungry and have a headache. 6 more days before AF due date. I was telling my DH that I was going to buy pads next week and he was saying with a smile you might not have to because you might be pregnant. That just put a smile on my face to see he is finally on the same mind set as me.


----------



## deafgal01

mz- awwwwww that's so sweet of him to say!


----------



## mzswizz

deafgal01 said:


> mz- awwwwww that's so sweet of him to say!

I know! He just put me in a good Mood after that.


----------



## deafgal01

funny- all my DH said to me today was do you feel like brozinni pizzeria for dinner today or friday? That perked me up... :rofl: Food! always food!


----------



## mzswizz

Omg I am a food addict!!! It's hard to believe seeing that I am a small figure woman but I really am I eat alot. I guess it's a high metabolism or something. It's funny because my DH keeps asking when is your period due every morning and then when I tell him for the 30 millionth time it's march 29th he's like it's probably not going to come and let's DTD before it's due anyways lol. He just knows what to say to put a smile on my face.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I love days like that where our DH say the right things to make us smile or laugh!


----------



## Hels_Bells

Aw, reading your guys' posts makes me smile. At the same time I'm really close to tears. 

I just got back from my OB/GYN visit. They still couldn't tell me anything conclusive. They did another pregnancy exam (haven't heard the results yet). My uterus is swollen. I am being sent to the hospital for an ultra sound. Either my hormones are out of whack from birth control (I was only on it for 1 month and have had 2 regular period since then, so I dunno how likely that is), I had a miscarriage, or I am 6-8 weeks pregnant, which is the size of my uterus right now. I am hoping for the ;ast but because of the way I have been bleeding (off and on since sunday, and when it's on it's really ON...ugh) that seems unlikey. I really wish I just had a definitive answer!

In the mean time we are supposed to use condoms for the next two months. UGH.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hels... Hang in there... It sucks to be waiting for the results of these things. I hope that you're actually pregnant and still pregnant.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Fx for you hels :hug:


----------



## Hels_Bells

deafgal01 said:


> funny- all my DH said to me today was do you feel like brozinni pizzeria for dinner today or friday? That perked me up... :rofl: Food! always food!

Food is awesome!! :p My husband gets so excited when I suggest we eat out haha. I wonder what that says about my cooking.... :shrug:


----------



## Hels_Bells

Thanks guys. You're awesome


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you get some answers soon Hels! :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- you're not only one... I'm not much of a cook. I can cook to keep us alive but I'm no expert so the food I cook isn't chef quality as oppose to the stuff my DH knows how to make...


----------



## Hels_Bells

lol! I'm actually a pretty decent cook. I'm from Germany and in High School they make you pick a major. Mine was cooking/nutrition. Eating out is still a yummy treat though. Especially pizza. *is hungry*


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- i agree- eating out is a treat now. Especially considering how often we cook/eat at home compared with eating out. It's definitely a treat for us and we'll eat out even less in the summer due to money being tight...


----------



## mzswizz

Omg my DH just said something to me that had me like WHAT?! He's like babes you have been eating wayyyy more than usual. You are now eating more then me. From your eating habits now, we can't afford to go out and eat pizza and stuff because it won't last Sonia we got to do more cooking....like did he just say that to me lol. I'm a great cook so cooking is no problem but the way he said it I was like where did that come from. All he keeps saying is he thinks I'm pregnant. I'm hoping he is sooo right.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Men are smart at times... I hope your DH is right in his guess that you're preggers! Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I hope he is right too because if not then he has another thing coming lol.


----------



## deafgal01

oooh Mz what you gonna do to him if he's wrong?


----------



## Hels_Bells

When do you get to test? :dust:


----------



## Hels_Bells

deafgal01 said:


> oooh Mz what you gonna do to him if he's wrong?

haha that sounds do dirty! Clearly she's gonna have to :sex:


----------



## Conina

Ok I know I said I wouldn't test til the 4th, when :witch: would actually be late, but I'm just thinking that the 3rd is Mothers Day (in the UK anyway - think it's different elsewhere). Wouldn't it be great to get a :bfp: on Mother's Day?? Great present for our mums too!!


----------



## mzswizz

deafgal01 said:


> oooh Mz what you gonna do to him if he's wrong?

He's going to get interrogated lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hels_Bells said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> oooh Mz what you gonna do to him if he's wrong?
> 
> haha that sounds do dirty! Clearly she's gonna have to :sex:Click to expand...

Lol that will come after the interrogation lol


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-as long as AF would be late I say test. It sounds like a good idea that would be a nice to you. A BFP on mother's how perfect.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Morning ladies... I'm a little [email protected]#$%^&* this morning. Had freakin' crazy dreams all night. I won't fill up our "STRESS FREE ZONE" with the details, but if you want to read them, you can at my preggo journal.

Mz: You make me smile everyday, you know that? :hugs: You best be pregnant, because if not (God help you and I pray that you are, of course) you are going to have to get out dem whips and chains out and teach that boy to watch what he's saying until he know some kind of definate outcome :ninja: :haha:

Conina: You almost made me have a tear :cry: That would be sooooo sweet if you got a :bfp: for Mother's Day... What would be tourture though, is that you would still have to wait until Monday to take a blood test. :wacko: All the same though, that would be a great day though!!! Fingers crossed for you! :flower: 

:dust::spermy::dust::spermy::dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-You made me laugh so hard just now that my pets were looking at me like im crazy :haha:. I told him he better be right or else lol. I woke up this morning and all i can think about is a chicken alfredo breadbowl pasta from pizza hut yummy. All i been wanting is pizza and pasta if it isnt either or then I dont want it. Right when I told my dh this morning what I had a taste for he was like you see thats what I'm talking about you have been wanting pizza and junk food all day every day lately, you're going to make me go broke lol. I tell you my dh gotta love him or strangle him either or is fine lol


----------



## Zodiac

Hels- I hope you find out answers soon:hugs:

mzswizz- you are either got some serious PMS going on and it's making you want to eat all the time or you will be missing a visitor this month :thumbup:

Hubby and I DTD last night. Out of no where I was like "I'm horny" he just lokked at me like "where did that come from?". So I told him since I'm pretty sure this is my fertile week I've been thinking that out chances of getting pregnant is high, so it's making me think baby making, which is making me think about sex....so I'm getting horny.

Well, he decided to join me for my evening shower and then we went to bed early and well...you know the rest!!:sex:

This is what my chart at MyMonthlyCycles says for this week:
M-March 21, 2011 Fertile 
T-March 22, 2011 More Fertile 
W-March 23, 2011 Most Fertile 
Th-March 24, 2011 Most Fertile Predicted Ovulation Date 
F-March 25, 2011 Fertile 

So we've DTD 2x on Sunday and last night. If it's true that it takes sperm up to 2 days to travel to where it needs to be, then I'm thinking that things are looking good!


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-Im hoping it's the 2nd reason. NO AF VISITING WANTED!!! lol I have 5 days left until AF suppose to show. Havent had any cramps whatsoever which I think is a good thing because usually I get cramps a week or few days before she comes so hoping this month is it!!! Atleast you getting some BD in during your fertile week so you should be good to go get that BFP :thumbup:. I must admit that DH and I have been good in the DTD department. Even though most of the times I just feel like either sleeping or eating, I do it anyways. Like yesterday, we were painting and I went to sit down for a little and ended up falling asleep for like a hour or two :sleep:. Then when I woke up my DH was laughing because he was like wow how can you not know you were sleeping and you look soooo beautiful when you sleep so I let him get away with it lol. Then when we took a shower to do a little shopping for puppy food and training pads, I was STARVING!! I was sooo hungry that I ended up literally sitting down in the shower and told him I wasnt feeling good then I got up and told him I'm going to go make me a sandwich before we leave. Of course he wanted one too but instead of making just two one for him and one for me, I made 3..two for me and one for him :blush:. I had both within like 3 minutes, if that, and when we got bac home from shopping which took only 15-20 minutes, I cooked salmon and rice and ate that too and I was still hungry. I realy dont know what's going on and hoping its because of pregnancy FXed!! That just reminded me when DH gets home we are heading straight to Krispy Kreme because I want my dozen of glazed doughnuts!! I think if my DH had food on him then I would be in the mood for DTD :haha:.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac said:


> So we've DTD 2x on Sunday and last night. If it's true that it takes sperm up to 2 days to travel to where it needs to be, then I'm thinking that things are looking good!

Hey Zodiac, most healthy sperm only takes about 30 minutes at most to get where they need to be. :spermy: After that they just wait for the egg to come meet them. Also probably a good thing to remember that it takes about 24 hours for his sperm to get back up to some good numbers. :bodyb:

Good luck and always nice to have some shower lovin' :shower: Not so much mess to clean up :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

The shower is like our 2nd home when it comes to DTD lol


----------



## Zodiac

mzswizz said:


> The shower is like our 2nd home when it comes to DTD lol

Haha...when you have kids you do need to be creative sometimes. We moved into a new apartment this month and now have a temporary "office" until it becomes baby room:winkwink:....and we have this Air Sofa that folds out into an air mattress in there...well that has quickly become the sex room since it's the room furthest from my daughter's room:haha:


----------



## Conina

Hmmm I'm not that keen on the shower (although we did try it at the weekend - big hotel showers as well as big hotel beds!!). I always kinda feel like I'm drowning. And not in a good way!!


----------



## mzswizz

When we have guests over to spend the weekend, we usually use the shower as the sex room because our bed is a california king size wooden frame bed but boy can we sure move it and make sounds from it lol so we gotta be discreet.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

We have a big bathroom, but tiny shower (and we are not the skinniest of couples, all that country cookin', you know). :blush: So every once in a while we climb into the tub together which always ends up in a wet mess, but fun. We have some of our best talks in there facing each other with the water up to an inch before flooding out :haha: When we do "get it on" in the bathtub, water goes a spashing with every pump and we end up giggling and slipping around and having fun with it :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-I think no matter what your size is, the water is going to do that. Because when I get in the tub with my DH it seems like half the water is drained out literally lol. He's like wow you just drained out half the bath tub lol. I blame my mom for giving me a big back side :haha:. If we get it on in the tub we end up slipping and all lol we also talk and play bubble fights in there like two big kids lol


----------



## Hels_Bells

My husband is waaay too tall compared to me for the shower to work. You lucky gals. lol


----------



## mzswizz

My DH is taller than me but good thing I am short because we would have a problem lol


----------



## mzswizz

I am soo tired now. I just finished watering the new hedges that we planted yesterday, fed the pets and painted half of the bathroom by myself. Now I am ready to sleep lol. Here are the pictures of the lil pup eating sleeping etc. I know its kind of late but been pretty busy. He is now eating dry puppy food and drinking water and also has his teeth. Wow time flies.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110302_162542.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20110305_181506.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20110306_182604.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20110311_115849.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## deafgal01

cute pup!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal! He may be cute but he has trouble written all over him lol


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Hoping-I think no matter what your size is, the water is going to do that. Because when I get in the tub with my DH it seems like half the water is drained out literally lol. He's like wow you just drained out half the bath tub lol. I blame my mom for giving me a big back side :haha:. If we get it on in the tub we end up slipping and all lol we also talk and play bubble fights in there like two big kids lol

Oooohhhhh, "You get from yo momma!" :happydance: 

I know, I'm silly today... :headspin: Pup is sooooo freaking cute (I miss that puppy breath). Looks a little like a piglet, though :)


----------



## deafgal01

Figures... My dog doesn't have trouble written all over her but she's got "annoying" written all over her... :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Hoping-I think no matter what your size is, the water is going to do that. Because when I get in the tub with my DH it seems like half the water is drained out literally lol. He's like wow you just drained out half the bath tub lol. I blame my mom for giving me a big back side :haha:. If we get it on in the tub we end up slipping and all lol we also talk and play bubble fights in there like two big kids lol
> 
> Oooohhhhh, "You get from yo momma!" :happydance:
> 
> I know, I'm silly today... :headspin: Pup is sooooo freaking cute (I miss that puppy breath). Looks a little like a piglet, though :)Click to expand...

Lol you be having me laughing hard.


----------



## mzswizz

deafgal01 said:


> Figures... My dog doesn't have trouble written all over her but she's got "annoying" written all over her... :haha:

he is annoying too lol but he going through his puppy phase.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope's been annoying since the day she's come home... She jumps on everyone and wants to play 24/7. She's since then learned to calm down a little but still a hyper little bean... :shock: I seriously would have thought her energy would tone down a little once she reached 5 yrs old, but it hasn't... DH and I joke that she'll die mid-jump one of these days when she's of old age...


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: That sounds like something me and my dh would say about our 3 yr old dog. He has the most energy then all the other dogs. They never want to play with him because he is over energetic lol


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: we need to set our dogs up on a play date and let them wear each other out... :-= If that ever happens! :dohh: Give my dog a couple minutes or a nap and she's full of energy again!


----------



## mzswizz

Same with my dog. 1 minute a rest is a week's worth of energy


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Once in a while I ask myself what had I gotten myself into when I adopted her cute self... :rofl: She has her cute moments though- especially when she snuggles with me or is quietly watching/studying me while i'm relaxing...


----------



## mzswizz

His cute moments is when he is soooo gentle with the puppy because he knows he is a baby and how he watches tv with us lol


----------



## deafgal01

He watches tv with you?! Awwww! Can't wait for a pic of that in the near future... :thumbup: I got plenty of pics of my dog, i'll have to find some more to post up in my journal over spring break.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah you should see him an he sees other dogs on the tv how crazy he reacts to them lol. He starts barking and getting closer to the tv lol


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That must be quite a sight... I've seen my dog bark at people and dogs outside, and whenever the dishwasher runs, she's barking at it twice cuz of the water going into the sink... :dohh: I keep telling her there's no need to bark at the dishwasher... :shrug: She still doesn't get the memo though.


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. No matter how many times I tell him to stop barking at every little sound animal or person he sees or hears he just looks at me then does the total opposite of what I just said lol


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Hope's learned to calm down with her barking... When we lived in an apt, she went nuts at every little noise and would bark a lot. I've noticed since moving to a house, she's more quiet these days except when she hears things outside. Once the doorbell rang or a door knocked on tv and Hope went to our front door barking. :rofl: It was mad! Just plain mad! I had to open the door a little and let her see for herself there was nothing to bark about. :rofl: I've been working on "acknowledging" when she barks- like if she barks at something, I'll talk to her and say yes I see that, you can chill now... Guess in her little pea brain she thinks she's the guard dog of the house or something so every little thing she feels the urge/need to alert me to.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah we have to say, "ok Booker we know." then he'll stop and walk off like my job here is done lol. Ugh (random) got a sharp pain on my left ovary side. I'm guessing AF coming my way then.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: My DH hasn't figured that out yet I think- he tells Hope to shut up or be quiet... He gets so annoyed with her. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

My DH does that sometimes when he is really into a movie and he won't stop barking.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh well... :shrug: Each to their own I guess...


----------



## mzswizz

I'm starting to not want AF due date to come around because now I am thinking AF is on her way.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed that :af: stays away... Evil evil :witch: go away we don't want you this cycle!


----------



## mzswizz

AF needs to stay away because I really don't want to see her visit.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz I agree- she needs to stop visiting you and me and all the other ttc ladies!


----------



## mzswizz

Exactly what i think! Well i sneaked a peek at an ovulation calendar and it said that i should be implanting today thats if i ovulated march 15th. The sharp pain came and gone so hopefully it was implantation! Keep fxed for all of us.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed it's implantation!


----------



## Hels_Bells

deafgal, what kind of a dog do you have?


----------



## deafgal01

Mixed breed- half jack russell, half rat terrier.


----------



## Hels_Bells

ah no wonder lol. I have a Boston Terrier. She can be very hyper too but dogs generally respond to your mood and I can keep her under control. Watch the dog whisperer... watch and learn. lol. I love him.


----------



## deafgal01

Hels, I would but I don't get that channel (I don't have cable) :cry: Yeah I noticed that... Hope's more calmer lately but I don't know how I'm supposed to keep her calm once there's kids thrown in the mix. :haha: Be quite an adventure...


----------



## Conina

Mz - Fx for implantation!!!

All your dog stories are so cute! And Mz your pup is a cutie - I love his wee toy that looks like his big brother!!

I only have a wee cat (translation - BIG, overfed, lazy cat) but she's my wee dote. A face only a mother could love (she has vampire fangs). DH wasn't at all keen when he moved in but they've really bonded!

I have exciting, non-baby related news - we put an offer in on a house yesterday!! Not agreed yet but I think it'll be sorted today. We've been trying to move since before we got married so I'm really excited!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Yay Conina... I can't wait to buy my house... I'm still renting to buy but I will end up buying it eventually when we have enough saved up.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks conina and deafgal My fxed that it's implantation also. Conina that's exciting news. I remember all the work we had to go through buying this 2 story townhouse. It's a 2 bedroom 1 1/2 bath with a backyard and we love it. Although they accepted our offer, we didn't move in until 2 months after we got married because the closing was taking forever so we had to stay at his mom's until everything was situated. Also we got this house for $55,000 which is cheap seeing that they are usually over $100,000 in this neighborhood. 

Ok this was a freaky situation like seriously. Ok remember how I was telling you ladies that in hoping I implanted yesterday and it was implantation and not AF on her way? Well while my DH and I were in the shower, out of nowhere he asked, "are you spotting or something right now?" I'm like huh?! I was like where did that come from and ladies let me remind you I didn't tell him anything about implantation or what the calendar said. Then he says, "I asked that because I know your scents lol like when you have you're period when you're not on your period etc and it just seems like you must be spotting." I'm like um ok. Ladies I was totally speechless like I had no clue what to say I mean what can you say about that. I was freaking out the whole time and every time I had to pee I had to check to make sure AF didn't come early than expected. Also I had a bad sleep last night could only get a hour or two of sleep but it wasn't because of what DH said it was because I was burning up and I couldn't get a comfortable spot. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Dazed

Good Morning ladies! Haven't had much to add. AF got me last weekend on my mini vacations (boo!). 

Mz - Fixed for no AF and implantation.

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks dazed!!! Boo AF just decides to come visit when you don't want her to. AF due in 4 days. It's getting closer to AF deadline so getting nervous.


----------



## Dazed

Don't sweat it. I know its easier said than done though.

I finally made an appt with a Gyn to find out whats going on and try to find out why I still haven't concieved. Its with the same doc I was seeing with my mc, so I am actually really nervous, that and I don't like people other than hubby near my whoo-haa. I thought it would be forever until my appt, but its April 12th :wacko:.


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-FXed you get the answers you need. April 12th is right around the corner. I am probably around 10dpo today and have 4 answer test strips left. I don't want to cave in and test early and see BFNs. I think the BFNs are more upsetting then seeing AF. So if AF is late in 4 days, then I will test. If not well atleast I have 4 tests which means 4 more months of testing. Hopefully I won't need to use all 4. Hoping one out of the 4 will be the BFP. For some reason I am nervous but excited about this month. Yesterday I was just having butterflies out the blue and couldn't sleep last night, I was hot last night, i just hope this is all relating to the BFP. Really in high spirit and hope now. So really hoping AF doesn't come.


----------



## Hels_Bells

MZ: That's really cool/crazy! Technically because of our evolution, men SHOULD be able to smell stuff like that, but I've only ever heard of it on a subconscious level. I've never heard of someone actually making a connection like that.

Hope AF stays away!!


----------



## Hels_Bells

Guys, I am still really worried/confused about what's going on with me. I continue to feel nauseous/REALLY moody - go between crying and being really hyper, which is not normal for me even when I am PMSing. The worst is the bleeding. I would understand if my period were longer because it took a break for 12 days. But I am not really bleeding. The only time I bleed is when I pee. But you know how at the end of the period you just get brownish discharge? That's what it's like (TMI). I am losing buckets of it every time I pee.

Has anyone experienced this before after their period was really late?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hels! I looked at him like what in the world lol. I mean it was just soo random for him to say that. He is never random like that except when he randomly birders out I think you are pregnant and I was even though I thought I wasn't. So hoping he right this time again.


----------



## Dazed

Hels - I would call you doc. Its not sounding normal to me if its only happening when you pee. Its almost sounding like its not uterine bleeding, but something else. I don't want to alarm you, but I have to be honest.


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- I never experienced that so can't be of much help. I agree with Dazed- call the dr. see what the dr says.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies. Wow, lots has happened since yesterday afternoon, okay here I go (FYI: I am JAMMING out to my Black Eyed Peas station on Pandora this morning, yes, dancing in my office)...

Mz: Can I just say that you and yo man are CRAZY... If AF comes, you better WHOOP HIS A$$!!! :grr: Talkin' about your eating habits and why do smell like a period... Do not let HIM get you off of your CONCEIVE STRESS FREE plan. I know the day is getting close and it's hard (HARD) not to symptom spot at this point. But be strong, gurl :bodyb: Don't POAS until you've missed the :witch: by at least 1 day. I know you can do it! 
_Note: Do not take this stern motivational speech negatively, I am actually very very excited and pray that your side pain is the beginnings of a new little life inside your little tummy _

Dazed: I hope you get some info with your OBGYN and pray that everything is okay. :hugs: I am absolutely tormented after a visit to my doctor... who wouldn't be? I'm just glad I love my doctor, I couldn't imagine having a doctor that I didn't like coming at my coo-coo-rah-cha with those damn salad tongs :sad2: I would have to karate kick them in the neck or something.

Conina: So excited for you girl. We bought our first house last February and are soooooo happy :dance:... It is a little stressful though - the back and forth of negotiating, and then you have to back and forth with the bank, and get insurance :wacko:... but so worth it when it's all said and done with. So, so excited for you! Let us know how everything goes...

Deafgal: My dog actually knows I'm pregnant. She is very active as well (part wire-hair terrier, half cocker spaniel). But the past couple of weeks she has clinged to my side and been very protective of my "parts". She doesn't jump on my stomach any more, she sticks to eith my legs or jumps on the side of me when I'm sitting down and just lays her head on my stomach. I think dogs will look at babies as one of their own, part of the pack, and protect them as they do you. Another thing, my baby is going to have a CLEAN face :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: A CLEAN FACE!!!! :rofl: That would depend on where Hope's been sticking her mouth and eating... Like cat litter or random yucky stuff outside... Yuck!!!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hels_Bells said:


> Guys, I am still really worried/confused about what's going on with me. I continue to feel nauseous/REALLY moody - go between crying and being really hyper, which is not normal for me even when I am PMSing. The worst is the bleeding. I would understand if my period were longer because it took a break for 12 days. But I am not really bleeding. The only time I bleed is when I pee. But you know how at the end of the period you just get brownish discharge? That's what it's like (TMI). I am losing buckets of it every time I pee.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before after their period was really late?

Call the doctor, sweetie... none of want to say what that sounds like, but a doctor will be able to give you the professional answers that you need on the phone when you give them the details of what's going on. They might even want you to come in. Call them and let us know what's going on. We are here for you if you need anything (good, bad, rant, whatever) :friends:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

deafgal01 said:


> :rofl: A CLEAN FACE!!!! :rofl: That would depend on where Hope's been sticking her mouth and eating... Like cat litter or random yucky stuff outside... Yuck!!!!

Oh I wish I didn't know what you are talking about, but I sadly do. :dohh: I got Murfy one of those doggy pillow pals, and she teases and humps the thing for like 30 minutes every night after she eats :shrug: when she's taking breaks, she contantly "cleaning her area" TMI TMI TMI :sick:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yeah, Hope likes to lick in different places- like on the couch or in our bed... Now I make her not sleep in our sheets because I would hate for DH to go to bed and find a "wet" spot where she's been licking herself! :dohh:


----------



## Dazed

Ewww, my dog is obsessed with licking the sheets. The worst part is once my dog does it, one if my cats will go to the same spot and start licking the sheets!


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-I think you should see the doctor because that doesn't sound too good. Even if you don't want to just call and see what happens from there. Hopefully it's nothing serious.

Hoping-thanks for the help. Trust me I already have the perfect sneakers for him if he is wrong so I can kick his behind lol. Also I am going to wait til AF is a day late to test. I don't want to test early seeing that the BFNs were more upsetting than seeing AF. so I am going to see what happens. AF better not come lol.


----------



## mzswizz

My dogs lick each other then try to lick you lol. You should see how quick my DH pushes them away so they won't lick him rofl.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

deafgal01 said:


> :rofl: Yeah, Hope likes to lick in different places- like on the couch or in our bed... Now I make her not sleep in our sheets because I would hate for DH to go to bed and find a "wet" spot where she's been licking herself! :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I think I just peed a little :haha: Murfy does the same thing. Pisses me off so bad that if me and hubby are horny, I can't just rip my clothes off and leave them on the floor. I have to make sure that my underwear are on the dresser (or on hubby's head) or something. :blush: I'll go in the bedroom a little while after :sex: and she will look up at me from the bed like "What you lookin' at"... one side of her lip still cocked up on a dry tooth from licking the sheets for 10 minutes :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-lol that is hilarious. My chihuahua is the panty bandit. Oh my goodness we couldn't have sex around him because he would steal my underwear and be licking all over them and chewing and then run around the house with them. Do you know how many pairs of underwear I found in his area lol. So now he has his own little cage and we solved the underwear issue. I was tired of having to buy new underwear when I just bought new ones lol


----------



## Hels_Bells

Well I just went to the Dr for it on Wednesday and have another appointment for Monday. I know they wouldn't be able to get me in before that anyway.... stupid Tricare. I'll keep monitoring it and if it there is no change I guess I'll have to go back to the hospital. Gah.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-well atleast you called and will be seen. Hopefully it won't get worse. But I'm surprised they didn't try to rush you in because of what's going on.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hoping for the best for you, Hels... we are here if you need us :hugs: 

Off to take the pooch to the vet, yearly shots and then off to PetCo. Beautiful day outside!


----------



## Zodiac

Hels_Bells said:


> Well I just went to the Dr for it on Wednesday and have another appointment for Monday. I know they wouldn't be able to get me in before that anyway.... stupid Tricare. I'll keep monitoring it and if it there is no change I guess I'll have to go back to the hospital. Gah.

What did they say on Monday? I had something similar to that about 2yrs ago and my GYN found Polyps in my cervix. She said the contraction of urinating and bowel movements can cause some of the polyp tissue to come loose, esp near (before and after) AF. Plus I would beeld during sex. Maybe that's it.


----------



## mzswizz

Omg it is ridiculously hot outside today. It feels like 100 degrees out.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all, hope you are all well! I had a bad ish day at work, really busy with loads to do! One of the girls at work went off on maternity today and her boss gave a really lovely speech about how great a mum she will be (she's awesome and will be a fab mum) etc! Made me a little teary! I do find it hard with her because she would have been one month behind me if I hadn't have had mc!
Plus af due today (no sign yet though)

Sorry for the rant needed to get it off my chest!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- :hugs:

Wanna- :hugs:

:rofl: to all the other girls' stories of their dogs... Wow!!!! I suspect Hope likes DH's underwear too but I've been training her not to steal our clothes... :-=


----------



## wannabemummyb

I've just noticed that we've moved we are in TTC groups now!!


----------



## deafgal01

:saywhat: I never noticed! :dohh:


----------



## wannabemummyb

I only noticed because someone in another thread I use (post pill irregular) commenting that that thread had moved, so I went and looked and found ours!!!

So what's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Hels_Bells

Zodiac said:


> Hels_Bells said:
> 
> 
> Well I just went to the Dr for it on Wednesday and have another appointment for Monday. I know they wouldn't be able to get me in before that anyway.... stupid Tricare. I'll keep monitoring it and if it there is no change I guess I'll have to go back to the hospital. Gah.
> 
> What did they say on Monday? I had something similar to that about 2yrs ago and my GYN found Polyps in my cervix. She said the contraction of urinating and bowel movements can cause some of the polyp tissue to come loose, esp near (before and after) AF. Plus I would beeld during sex. Maybe that's it.Click to expand...

She said my uterus is the size it would be if I was 6-8 weeks along. I was bleeding though so it seems unlikely. Either I had a miscarriage or it is because my period was 12 days late. On Monday I am getting a sonogram (spelling?) and we'll know for sure!


----------



## Zodiac

wannabemummyb said:


> So what's everyone doing this weekend?

Getting in a few more sessions of :sex: before my fertile window closes this week:winkwink:

Finish organizing the new apartment, pick up my new car, and dinner & drinks with my cousin Saturday night


----------



## deafgal01

wow... Hope there's good news for you Monday, Hels. :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Wanna- I got a surprise birthday party tomorrow. A dinner date with a girlfriend tonight. I hope to be lazy on Sunday (and pack for the road trip with dad) I think I shall pack my laptop to go with me... :-= cuz we will stay in a hotel one night.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Where is your roadtrip taking you? Those are so much fun!

I have a ton of wok today this weekend and two papers to write. Bah. Date night with the husband tonight though! We haven't seen much of each other this week so it'll be nice.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: no idea but I know dad mentioned we're going near my brother so we're either going to stop in Virginia or go as far as we can to North Carolina. I get to see my baby brother for a few hours! :happydance: I don't know when I will see him again after next week :cry: because he may be deployed overseas later this fall or sometime. He's in the marines.


----------



## Hels_Bells

aw shucks that sucks. The military is such a blessing (pays for me to be a stay at home wife, after all) and a curse at the same time (where is my husband? Oh, working again? sniff)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sounds like every one has busy weekends planned! GL zodiac!
We are working tomorrow morning, then watching ice hockey in the evening. Then Sunday going on a date with oh to the cinema and meal!


----------



## mzswizz

Well today has been a busy day so far. I fed my pets, cooked food for me, went to the post office so I can get a lock change for my mailbox, went to walmart to go buy training pads, seasoned the beef, cooking dinner now, doing laundry AND I got to do an exam for one class and a paper for my other class. Gotta love being a wife and college student.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I'm in the same boat. Hubby and I are both taking 18 hours this semester plus he has his other Navy duties, which means I have to pick up his slack. I have seven rats and a cat and a dog to take care of as well. It gets tiring.


----------



## mzswizz

I'm taking online courses and got to do everything around the house that's on the inside so it is very tiring. DH is talking me to death on the phone while he heading to the next customer's house to install satellite so I have to put homework assignments on hold :dohh:


----------



## Hels_Bells

lol.I am taking a couple online classes myself. It's convenient but the internet gets really distracting ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Yea tell me about it. I always have the course opened and be everywhere else lol.


----------



## Conina

I'm soooo glad I don't have to study anymore - just don't have the patience nowadays!!

Quiet w'end for me - getting hair cut & coloured tomorrow (can't wait!!!) then maybe cinema tomorrow night. Need to fit in some gym time too - my weightloss went to hell on my weekend away...


----------



## mzswizz

My plans are to go to Miami with hubby today to pay the remainder balance for the car and tomorrow my friend and I are suppose to be going out that night and Sunday is going to be a fun day. Most likely church and then whatever happens next.


----------



## Swepakepa3

i am going to see "next to normal" the musical tomorrow iwth my parents and my 7 month pregnant sister!! 

Sunday i am babysitting my 1 year old cousin :)

Fun filled weekend for me!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well today I am going to write my paper and then just relax today. I suppose to go out tonight with my friend so that should be fun. 3 days until AF starting to feel like she's on her way. I'm not cramping really if I do the minute it comes is the second it goes. But I don't know I just have a feeling that she is going to come. I know I'm not out until she shows her face but starting to think she is going to come. 11dpo today I think and 3 days until AF. This seems like torture. I been pretty good now it's like just tell me what's going on already lol.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I have been working all morning - overtime, because I just don't have enough hours in the working week to get everything done that I need to. Going to do another 20 minutes of work then chill out for a bit. I am planning on letting our kittens out in the garden this afternoon for the first time! Think I am going to be as scared as them!! lol

Still no sign of AF - was due yesterday, I have sore swollen breasts, feel sicky (although that could be hay fever) and absoultely exhausted. Don't know whether to test Monday or is it too soon????


----------



## mzswizz

Wannabe-If AF is late then you can test any day after AF is late. Once AF is late, any day is a good day to test. My AF is due in 3 days so I am still waiting. Sounds like you got some symptoms and can be on your way with a BFP!! FXed for you!! I know what you mean about being scared. We haven let the little pup outside yet. We waiting until he gets a little bigger because knowing me I will be running around like watch out no don't go over there omg where is he lol so going to wait til he is bigger.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thanks mz!
Kittens went out on the decking, but not any further today! Little by little! 
Will test Monday if af doesn't show up over the weekend!


----------



## Hels_Bells

I have some bad news. We have need to wait a year until we can start TTC again (before we were just supposed to wait a month or so until my cycle is regular again, for medical reasons) due to financial reasons. 

My husband gives his mom hundreds of dollars a month to help her out. I didn't find out about this until AFTER we married and I feel like I was never presented with a realistic budget... He told me how much he gets per pay check and all his expenses (car payment etc). I think it is nice he wants to help his mom, but the woman is in her 50's and has a great job working for the mayor as his secretary. She should be financially stable. But she has 8 dogs and is renovating her house (small bits at a time, but still) while we don't even have real furniture because we can't afford it! We use my full sized bed that I had at my parents' house, a tiny two person table with folding chairs I got from IKEA, a futon for a couch, and plastic dressers in the bedroom! IT'S NOT FAIR that we should have to live like this so his mom can have all her pets and take them to dog shows etc and renovate her house. We're trying to save up for a baby but it's possible when every left over penny goes to her. My parents struggle too and we don't help them. Things have been pretty cushy for us, aside from the lack of proper furniture, because my husband put so much down on his new Mustang. He put $20,000 down and paid off $3000 or so more before we ever got married, so we haven't been having to make ANY payments, but come August we'll be paying over $600 a month for a car that isn't even baby friendly!! We have some investments we can fall back on but that is no way to live nor any situation I want to bring a baby into. He keeps telling me he'll talk to his mom and he never does. 

I know I sound like a whiny butt and certainly not stress free, but I woke up really depressed. I mean, my husband earns over $3000 a month and that's plenty of money for two people. But we shouldn't have to take care of his mom. He has a family now! Gaah.

In May 2012 he is getting a huge pay raise so we can certainly have a baby then, but at that point he'll also go into flight school and I'll rarely see him. I don't want to be pregnant by myself :(


----------



## Hels_Bells

Good luck wannabe! Can't wait to hear how it turns out :)


----------



## deafgal01

Hels that sucks! He shouldn't have to support his mom. I know it's hard to support yourself when you're the only one bringing the salary into the home but I lived in an apt on my own for like 6 months prior to marrying my DH and I managed just FINE... That was with a part time salary and a full time job. I don't even make as much as his mom or he makes I think. His mom needs to repriorize her priorities and your DH needs to use that money for your little family that you want to have. We're all getting older, not younger, and last time I checked, the stats get smaller for the older people than younger ones who conceive.

:hugs: I hope you work out something with DH, maybe he can start weaning her off of his money or something.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-:hugs:. His mom has a very good job then and she needs to let him live his life with HIS family. My DH helps his mom whenever he can but that's because she is unemployed, TRYING to get a job, bills that need to get paid, home in foreclosure, they took her car away as payment for a credit card she owed, and she is taking the ex husband to court for back pay in child support for when my husband was little. He also has two older siblings who don't help his mom at all and they make way more then enough for a family. So yeah I think your dh's mom should get it together.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies 3 days before AF is due and caved in and took a HPT. Around 11dpo and it was..........BFN :cry:. Well now I just got to wait for AF to arrive now since I'm not pregnant. On to the next cycle I guess.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I'm sorry :( I don't really trust early pregnancy tests though. They aren't all that accurate. Let's not give up hope until AF shows up!

DH talked to his mom today about cutting the payment in half for right now, so that will help. I'm feeling a little better since we've sat down and talked about our finances and how things will play out. I don't think it's quite as bad as I thought/felt it was.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-that's good that he talked to his mom and your finances aren't as bad as it seems. I don't know how accurate the tests are. I got the answer test strips and I got the early result answer mid stream tests too. Both came up negative. I'm hoping they are wrong I really do but I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz you ain't out yet. Don't lose hope.

Blah, I gotta decide on my clothes for tonight- dressy or casual... Hmmm it's gonna be cold so for sure I'll be wearing my jeans but not sure about the top- wearing the breast cancer walk shirt for the upcoming walk I'll be in or a dressy top...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the PMA ladies. I am going to wait it out and see what happens. As for you deafgal-depending on where you going decides whether you have a dressy top or not. Save the walking shirt for the walk though you can get another casual top. It's good that you are doing the walk. I don't think they have it down here but I always wanted to do the walk with the ladies.


----------



## deafgal01

ok dressy or nice top it is.. The party's at a church. i haven't seen many of these people in more than a year or two.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah a nice top will do nothing with alot of cleavage because you know how women at the church are.:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Can someone please enlighten me on why I have loads of cream white cm 3 days before AF is due and I haven't even taken my vitamins or eat anything because I been in bed all day.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Sorry, I know next to nothing about CM and it's phases. Google? Sorry I couldn't be any help :/


----------



## mzswizz

I don't know neither lol


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I realized after I had arrived and found the building locked- by checking the email that I was a day too late... But luckily... I was able to still save the day by swinging by the birthday lady's house and surprise her totally. It was worth the drive down and I wouldn't trade the night out for anything. DH and I tried this cajun place on the way down so that was really worth the trip... I guess it wasn't a total loss... :haha: Go figure... Next time I'm definitely double checking the dates and putting it down correctly.

Mz- I have no explanation for why you have that kind of cm right before af... :shrug: Sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-that has happened to me before. I think I am just overthinking everything since AF is close by.


----------



## deafgal01

First time it's ever happened to me- missing the party by a day. :rofl: Oh well. I got to see the birthday lady and say hi. She looked great.


----------



## deafgal01

I've heard loads of creamy white CM is good sign of pregnancy from other ladies. Maybe you finally have your :bfp: When are you testing?


----------



## mzswizz

I am testing the 30th if AF doesn show on the 29th. Last night, I had a vivid dream and it was me taking a HPT. The same rand I have. The first test was BFN then I took another one another day and it was a BFP. In my dream I was jumping for joy crying excited and then I went to take another test the mid stream one but that's when I woke up. It felt soo real.


----------



## Conina

Sounds good mz!! :happydance: Keep us informed.

I'm feeling a bit manky this morning, but again I don't know whether I'm talking myself into having symptoms. AF due in a week - we'll see.


----------



## mzswizz

I will keep you updated comings! 2 days until AF is due and I am extremely nervous. I am finishing up my paper that is due today because I just couldn't find the time to do it. Then I am going to go to church with DH because it has been awhile since we went because of the puppy. 12dpo today whoo getting very nervous.


----------



## deafgal01

Cannot wait til you test. I still have a while before I know anything almost a week left in my cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

The last few days take forever to go by I noticed. I just got to wait and see.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I agree- it seems to go on forever... Blah. At least it's good so far- no signs or symptoms or anything... :shrug:


----------



## Conina

The only thing I've noticed (and I'm not sure if it's even a symptom or not) is wild hot flashes!! Last night and today. Even hubby has noticed it!


----------



## deafgal01

Oh the hot flashes are the worst! Poor Conina!


----------



## mzswizz

I told my DH that AF is due in 2 days and he just looked at ke and said it's not goin to come. I was like ummm ok lol.


----------



## Hels_Bells

He is staying positive!! Good for him. TWO MORE DAYS!

Hope you get the result we all know you want. BFP!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Evening ladies!

Had a busy few days. Got a house and we move on April 16th :wohoo:

AF is due on Saturday for me. Had tons of EWCM for the last 5 days even though I know I ov'd last sunday :shrug: and right now I feel sicky but I think that's due to exhaustion :rofl:

Hope you've all had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks held! Rachael congrats!!
Just DTD with DH not too lon ago well tried to but really couldn't because I was in complete pain. Like it felt like I was a virgin ouch. He couldn't go far because it was hurting me bad and he wasnt trying to hurt me so we stopped. He is like I seriously think you are pregnant. But only time will tell.


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooooo FX'd! :D


----------



## Hels_Bells

mz - I experienced the same thing the last two times we DTD (satruday and friday night). I had the Dr.'s exam Wednesday and it was quite painful but I don't know if it left me sore or what.

Do people usually experience pain when they are pregnant???


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: sounds good Mz... :shrug: I have no prior experience to help you know if that's related to pregnancy or not.

Rachael- yay you got your house!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I think the reason why my DH said he think I'm pregnant is because of the fact that when I was pregnant the last time we had sex and the same thing happened like he really couldn't go far he had to stay close to the entrance. But that's after I found out I was pregnant I was like 4 weeks I think.


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies!! I think I've been really stupid this month and kind of convinced myself that this is my month. Still a week to go before I'll be testing (correction - a week to go before I SHOULD be testing :haha:)

Why do we do it to ourselves???


----------



## Rachael1981

Conina said:


> Hi ladies!! I think I've been really stupid this month and kind of convinced myself that this is my month. Still a week to go before I'll be testing (correction - a week to go before I SHOULD be testing :haha:)
> 
> Why do we do it to ourselves???

We do it coz we're mad!

I'm 8dpo, and no urge to POAS and I'm sure I'm out!


----------



## mzswizz

AF due tomorrow. Silly me poas today and got a BFN. Sooo im guessing im out this cycle.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies... I had a busy (not really) weekend. Worked out in the yard a little, watched a couple of movies (hubby made me watch Cool Hand Luke, :wacko: OMG, thought I was going to die of bordem), got a little sunburned (oops :shrug:). Mostly relaxing though.

Rachael: So excited for you! A new house, it's so much fun... I'm so happy for you!

Hels: Everyone's body is different when it comes to sex while you are pregnant, even in the early stages. All the blood rushes down to that area to prepare your body for the little bundle of joy growing inside you :baby:, that can either make you very sensitive and "tight" and rather uncomfortable :wacko: - or - it can be your fairy godmother, bringing on an orgasm faster than you could imagine :yipee: (I speaks from experience, HOOOOLLLLELUYA!!!) I have friends that stopped having sex the second they found out they were pregnant and didn't have it again until after the baby is born :nope:

Mz: How are you feeling today? :flower:You know (warning, TMI) my doctor told me that if sex started to feel uncomfortable or if I started getting "tight" down under, that a couple of minutes of "massage" to the area before DTD would help out alot. If your hubby isn't interested in a little massage or if you don't want to bother him with it, do it yourself gurl :winkwink:

I'm full of it this morning... Just call me Dr. Luv :haha:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> AF due tomorrow. Silly me poas today and got a BFN. Sooo im guessing im out this cycle.

Just remember, there can always be false positives. Wait and see if AF comes or not... Don't get down on yourself, gurl, I'm here for ya!


----------



## Zodiac

Hello Ladies.....god I hate Mondays!! I need a good 1-2 hours to get settled in before I start working and I do have a TON to take care of this week. I think last week's full moon made everyone wacky b/c I have had so many employee relation issues this week it's crazy!!

Anyway, good but busy weekend. feel like I got no rest. Hubby and I didn't get to DTD again untill Sunday morning...oh well...maybe if OV chart was wrong I was still in a fertile cycle, but who knows.

I was with my cousin on Saturday night, she's the only other person who knows we are TTC, and we started talking about baby prediction physics, I remember seeing a few thread on here about predictions some other ladies got so just for fun we ordered a reading. I tell ya, a steak and a few Sangria's sure can trip up your other wise rational thinking. But I know it's just for fun. I'll let you girls know the responce I get.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey all! 

Had an interesting couple of days! OH told his mum about my having PCOS and diabetes on Sunday. She doesn't know we are ttc! She got on the phone to me and said that I was too young to be falling apart and that I needed to get to having babies! FFS we are trying

Well af was due last Friday but no sign of her! Not completely shocking that she didn't turn up due to pcos, however gave loads of symptoms! Did hpt a little while ago and got :bfn: feel like crying but there's no point! 

Off work today because had hospital appointment to have my eyes checked because of the diabetes!

Rachael congrates on the house


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks i just got to wait and see.


----------



## Rachael1981

Looks like the house has fallen through and OH's mum and sister are being a nightmare. They're having a go at him saying i'm going to take all his money and leave him with nothing and they're being so bad he thinks that if he does move in with me that they will actually stop talking to me, and he doesn't want to lose his family, but he also wants to be with me.

His head is done in. My head is done in.

I'm 8dpo and POAS because I thought if it was :bfp: then he could tell them I'm pregnant and it will give him the balls to just do it regardless of what they think. Needless to say it was :bfn:


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: rachael. My DH and I ha to go through stress with family while dating and engaged!! My mom and I don't really have a good relationship so instead of supporting me she was against me. She tried to make our life a living hell. Throuh prayer and faith, we remained strong and now we have been married for almost 2 years now. If y'all love each other then that should be the only thing that matters. Whoever has been negative in our family we avoid them because they are just upset of what we have. I think they are upset probably because they are not as happy as you two are. So just let them hate and keep doing what you are doing because obviously you doing something good if they don't like you.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Oh my gosh Rachel, that is horrible! I hate when families do this. My brothers ex-mother in law encouraged his wife to cheat. They ended up getting a divorce. Some of my family members and I don't talk anymore either because they think I married my hubby just for his money. We married EARLIER than planned because his GI Bill pays for my school, but that was certainly not THE reason we got married. My dad and I don't talk anymore either because of issues with my hubby. It's sad.

I really hope you guys work this out. Families should be supportive and not meddlesome, tearing couples apart.... :hugs:


----------



## Hels_Bells

I did something bad. I have my ultra sound today and I wasn't supposed to be at least an hour before the exam and drink at least 36 oz. I had 24 oz and then I peed. I couldn't take it anymore!!! I have such a weak bladder. Guzzling fluids now before the exam and hoping it's okay. I've been feeling really off again this morning so hopefully today we find out what's wrong. No more bleeding or abnormal discharge though. Hurray! Maybe it's just hormonal....


----------



## mzswizz

Omg I am driving myself crazy! I took another test...why? Because obviously I'm insane and think if I hold me pee that it will make a line :dohh:. Another BFN but not surprised. Started getting a few cramps on and off on both my ovaries at the same time. So thinking AF is on her way tomorrow. Right on time right...(sarcasm). Ugh I got to keep telling myself Patrice just relax you never know, it may change you might miss your AF. But I think I'm ignoring myself. Got to be stress free before I drive myself mentally insane.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels_Bells said:


> I did something bad. I have my ultra sound today and I wasn't supposed to be at least an hour before the exam and drink at least 36 oz. I had 24 oz and then I peed. I couldn't take it anymore!!! I have such a weak bladder. Guzzling fluids now before the exam and hoping it's okay. I've been feeling really off again this morning so hopefully today we find out what's wrong. No more bleeding or abnormal discharge though. Hurray! Maybe it's just hormonal....

Good luck hels keep us posted. Ultrasounds are soo hard to get through. I drunk the water and every time she pressed down I felt like I was going to pee myself lol. That whole day I was running to the bathroom.


----------



## Conina

mzswizz said:


> Omg I am driving myself crazy! I took another test...why? Because obviously I'm insane and think if I hold me pee that it will make a line :dohh:. Another BFN but not surprised. Started getting a few cramps on and off on both my ovaries at the same time. So thinking AF is on her way tomorrow. Right on time right...(sarcasm). Ugh I got to keep telling myself Patrice just relax you never know, it may change you might miss your AF. But I think I'm ignoring myself. Got to be stress free before I drive myself mentally insane.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mz. You're not out until she shows (but you knew that anyway :winkwink:)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina. Yeah I know I'm not out yet. Body crossed hoping AF doesn't show. Well I passed the tests for a county job today so that's a good thing that happened to me.


----------



## Dazed

Good Luck Hels!


----------



## Hels_Bells

Good for you MZ!

Well no baby ( but that wasn't a surprise). I do have an extra passenger - a cyst on my left ovary. I was kind of surprised. I've had them before when I was younger and they were really debilitating. Couldn't walk. I didn't feel this one at all so I guess that's good but I dunno how that's going to affect our fertility. Everything else looked normal :)


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz: You so crazy, gurl... Give the rest of them sticks to your hubby and tell him not to give them back to you until Thursday! :wacko: Then if AF comes you can tell him to keep the sticks and bend over 'cause you gonna whoop his a$$ for making all these comments that drove you to the point of crazy :gun: If you don't start by Wednesday night, tell him to put them by the toilet so you can take another test Thursday morning when you wake up. :hugs: If you are preggo, your hcg levels should have risen enough to be detected by the test by then. You could have OV'd late and your levels are not high enough to score a second line on your test. :shrug: 

Hels: Girl, it should be okay. Let us know what happened though. That's alot of water to drink to be able to hold out on the bathroom for that long. Good luck and hope everything turns out okay for you!

Rachael: OMG! That totally sucks. :friends: My hubby's mom and sister are the same way. And bless his heart, he tries so hard to please them and nothing is ever good enough. :nope: It's so bad, he still hasn't told them that we are pregnant because he's scared if they talk sh*t he will totally go off on them. Hang in there girl, trust the rest of the ladies on here... in-laws are a PAIN-IN-THA-A$$!!! But if your man is worth it, they will eventually warm up to you. :flower: Another thing, it's really early to be testing. Don't count yourself out yet... Remember, CONCIEVE STRESS FREE (I know, totally impossible)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hels. Well atleast you know what is going on with your body. I think only make your cycles irregular.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

:dance: Whoooooo-hoooooooooooooooooo... just got finished dancing (in my office again) when Stronger by Kanye West came on my Pandora... yeah! I just can't help myself sometimes!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks ladies.

Hels, glad everything is normal except the cyst :hugs:

Glad it's not just me with nightmare in laws.

Everything is getting there slowly. OH had a chat with his best mate which helped and then he went and sat his mum and sister down and they talked. They said they it's nothing personal against me, they're just concerned because his took the p!$$ out of him and still owes him £900 he'll never see. They're coming round to the idea which is good, and OH is now much happier.

As for the house, the landlord didn't want to wait until 16th for us to move in and start paying rent, so we've agreed that we'll move om April 8th instead, that's fine with the landlord so everyone is now happy.

Back to being stress free now then!

Argh I need to pack!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yay happy for you rachael. Expecting AF tomorrow because I'm having mild cramps on and off. Guess I got to get in a quick BD before AF arrives lol. Still hoping the witch won't show in the back of my mind.


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully she won't!

I'm really not hopeful for this cycle, especially not after seeing a BFN earlier. Why do I do it :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael I am with you lol. I don't know why I do this to myself.


----------



## Conina

Rachael - yay for the house!! We might be moving around the same time, that's if the people we offered to ever get their finger out and accept. Don't they realise its a buyers market???

Really sore throat today. Think I'm getting the cold (and I haven't really got over the last cold I had) :growlmad:


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck with house move Conina :hugs:

I'm not moving for a long time after this move!!!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning everyone! :coffee: Sipping on this lame-a$$ instant coffee reading your updates.

Rachael: Congrats... again :flower: It's weird how good it feels when everyone is happy! So glad things are back on track.

Conina: Good luck with the move (and the cold). :hug:

Mz: Where you at girl? Any good (or bad) news this morning.... we are impatiently waiting... :juggle:


----------



## Zodiac

Rachael, I think all in laws are just pre-destined to drive us crazy! Glad things have calmed down a bit...for now.

Conina, you know I woke up feeling a bit "funky" myself. Burning eyes and super dry throat. I hope I'm not comming down with something.

How you feeling Hoping?

I had a such a weird and vivid dream last night. Right before going to bed hubby and I were talking and he said that he doesn't think I'll be pregnant this month. I asked why and he said b/c my body just got back on track and we have had a stressfull month with the move and everything, so he things once I have time to actually relax, then it probally would happen.

Anyway, I dreamed I took a HPT and that it was postive. Then I woke up for a few mintues in the middle of the night, when I feel back to sleep I was dreaming of a baby boy. DH and I were playing with the baby on our bed, then we walked into what I guess was the baby's room and but him down in his crib. I woke up again for a few mintues before my alarm clock went off and I felt myself smiling while I was sleeping. maybe it was a sign of things to come? I hope.


----------



## mzswizz

No sign of AF and got a BFN on test. I should've had a positive by now if I was pregnant. So just waitin to see when AF is going to come.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Aww mz I wouldn't trust the test until AF shows up. What kind of a test did you use? Digitals often don't work until a little later. I don't remember if I mentioned it on this thread before or not, but when my mom was pregnant with my youngest brother she never got a positive! That's probably an exception to the rule but you could still be pregnant and your hormones are just not high enough to register.


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs: Mz, but keep positive!!

Also, mz, did you notice you're about to hit 1000 BNB posts?? I think we should have some sort of party!:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hels and conina! After posting on here i talked to dh and told him i think i am pregnant and he said even though the test was negative, he thinks im pregnant too! I put pads in my purse just in case but no symptoms like cramps or anything showing i am going to have AF. I used Answer HPT. Also we should have a party. Celebrating 1000th post. Wow i didnt even notice we posted that many.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Rachael - that's great about the house! Just think how awesome it will be!

Mz - you aren't out until af turns up, so keep your chin up

How were/ are your days?


----------



## mzswizz

My days have been good. Just been waiting to see if AF is going to come or not.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz: I got goosebumpies girl... I wore a big diaper (maxi pad, same right?) the day that AF was supposed to come, but I had this huge feeling in the pit of my stomach that I was pregnant. :shipw: I didn't have any pre-period symptoms which was wierd. In fact, I wore a pad until about 2 weeks ago. Stay calm, and don't pee on any more of those dang sticks!!! If AF doesn't come by tomorrow, go get you a blood test. :thumbup: That way you don't have to play around with the idea, you will know for sure.

Zodiac: I am feeling remarkably fantastic. I've been doing Belly Dancing for Pregnancy and I absolutely love them!!! :happydance: I haven't had morning sickness or anything. A little stretching and cramping here and there and super sore boobs, but other than that I'm super stoked and feeling great. 

Wannabe: Long time no see... misses you!

Conina: Great idea on the party... Maybe let's postpone it for just a minute until Mz gets some real results back though ~fingers crossed~ :friends:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hoping - thanks Hun. Work is busy busy! AF was meant to come Friday but no sign, plenty of symptoms I thought were pregnancy symptoms but bfn yesterday, got specialist Friday so will ask them!

Mz- fx for you that she doesn't turn up and you get bfp instead! 

I am being really good on my diet, cut down on carbs to only once a day so hoping that helps the weight lose!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hoping. My dh thinks i am pregnant and maybe my levels are low. I am just going to wait and see and i wear maxi too lol. Well after i got the negative test my sister who has a 3 month old son is now pregnant again. Hopefully this is my sign or maybe im just putting too much thought into it. No AF yet and only gas cramps. I keep thinking am i bleeding now what about now lol. We shall see. I dont know how good the Answer brand is because i am a clearblue type person lol so i dont know. Answer test strips said i can get results from the day of missed period so it must have a higher level for hcg detection who knows. Fxed!!! And we can still do the party lol PARTY OVER HERE WHOO WHOO! LOL thanks for being thoughtful.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I absolutely don't trust any at home pregnancy tests any more... and I checked for bleeding (and still do) everytime I go to the bathroom :shrug: Every time I feel a little "moist" (which is freaking all the time now - TMI) I run and go check for any sign of, well, anything. My hubby's like "You scare me... we are in the middle of a conversation and all of a sudden you sprint to the bathroom, and then you just come out like nothing happened. What the Hell!" :rofl: I guess now that I think about it, it does seem a little scary ~LOL~ Women are crazy!


----------



## mzswizz

I am like that too and dh looks at me like I am crazy lol


----------



## Hels_Bells

You guys crack me up :D


----------



## Hels_Bells

check this thread out ladies https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...yone-been-preg-but-not-had-bfp-few-weeks.html


----------



## Conina

Morning all.

I tell you, I really hope vivid dreams are a sign of pregnancy. Last night:-

1. I was an undercover FBI agent. I got shot :gun:, but I was wearing a bullet-proof vest, so I only got winded.

2. I was kind of seeing my ex. I think he kind of thought we were going out, but I knew in my head that I was married, but didn't have the heart to tell him. I was thinking "Surely he's going to notice my engagement and wedding rings sometime soon???" but he didn't...

:saywhat:


----------



## Rachael1981

Crazy dreams :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Morning ladies. Well no sign of AF so far yay!! I have been having sharp quick pains shoot through my lower back and sides. Also no cramps on my ovary sides but slight cramps by my navel and in lower abdomen area. Also lots of gas tmi. Also if I am pregnant, I am 5 weeks 2 days. I am going to wait until Saturday to do another test if AF don't arrive. My DH is just as bad as I am because after the time limit, he looked at the test and was like,"babes there is a 2nd line!" I'm like it's most likely an evap because it came after the time limit. He said but it's real faint and it looks like it has color. If it was an evap you couldn't see it on this test because I saw the line when the urine was going past it was very white so it can't be an evap and your period is late!! I was like we will see honey lol. Now I know why I married him lol

Hels-thanks for the thread. I read it and I was in total shock. I guess I thought my HCG levels would rise fast seeing that I tested positive on a digi 
last year when I was pregnant but it never registered in my head that....I never KNEW when my next AF would be so who knows how late I was but when I went to the doctor when I was he told me I was 4 going on 5 weeks. So I just assumed seeing I got a positive that early if I am this time it would happen the same way. What also had me thinking was after he m/c in April my HCG levels didn't go completely down to 0 until June!! So I still have hope. 

Conina-wow you had some crazy dreams. Last night I had two dreams. One was about my DH and I with old friends from school were at the mall and an earthquake was happening so he went on a microphone and told everybody to get out we all ran to this underground area and we saw like a tsunami coming. Second was about me being back in school and all I cared about was this box of krispy kreme doughnuts and I kept telling everyone BACK UP THOSE ARE MINE!! Lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounding promising mz!


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-thanks all I can do is wait. Hoping that it will lead us to a BFP!! come on baby Clayton!! We need a mini Andrew and Patrice Clayton lol


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon! :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I was talking to DH about the whole AF situation and he was like I knew you were pregnant ever since you're friend told you she was. Let's hope he is right!! Will test every Tuesday until I see a change.


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope he's right!


----------



## mzswizz

So how are you today?


----------



## deafgal01

So when's the party happening?


----------



## mzswizz

We have to wait until we make it to the 1000th post mark!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- my eyes are deceiving me... You already went past the 1000 mark...


----------



## mzswizz

We did? I only see 878.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz: I'm coming out of my socks for you... but very calmly and softly :yipee::wohoo: Oh I just pray that this is your month... and when you finally get your :bfp: you can be like :finger: Aunt Flow, stay in there and keep my baby warm and safe!!! YAY! YAY! YAY! ~still calm and breathing~

Conina: Girl, I have been having crazy dreams every night... mostly very erotic and sexual, which I will save you ladies from the details, but others just far out and weird. When is your AF due?


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> We did? I only see 878.

She is talking about you personally Mz...


----------



## Conina

Hoping4Babe said:


> Mz: I'm coming out of my socks for you... but very calmly and softly :yipee::wohoo: Oh I just pray that this is your month... and when you finally get your :bfp: you can be like :finger: Aunt Flow, stay in there and keep my baby warm and safe!!! YAY! YAY! YAY! ~still calm and breathing~
> 
> Conina: Girl, I have been having crazy dreams every night... mostly very erotic and sexual, which I will save you ladies from the details, but others just far out and weird. When is your AF due?

Due on Sunday but I'm beginning to think I'm out (despite the weird dreams). Massive break-out on my chin and I'm feeling bloated like I do before :witch:. Trying to wait until Monday to test (if she stays away)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hoping. I am excited myself!! Lol. This morning I jumped up to use the restroom expecting bleeding but nope nothing just lots of cm. I thought I was going crazy. I wiped thinking I am going to see pink but all I saw was white I was like thank God! I even tried checking my cervical position. Yes I went that extreme!! I was like it's better to know if she is on her way. Results: very moist, white cm, vey soft and I used my middle finger and (TMI) my cervix is so high that I didn't even reach it. All I felt was moisture softness and then air lol. I was like where is my cervix lol. Atleast I saved my shoes because I didn't have to kick DH butt lol.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz: I did the SAME THING for the first two weeks after I was pregnant. It was like playing peek-a-boo with the toilet paper after I whiped. :rofl: I would whipe, and then look at real quick (so dramatic) and when nothing would be on there I would give a big sigh and just sit there on the John and giggle for a minute in excitement. :tease: ~girls are so stupid - LOL~


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-FXed for a BFP for you. I am going to wait until Tuesday instead of Saturday. My DH was like atleast it will give your levels a whole week to increase lol he talks like we got a BFP already lol. Also I remembered that each pregnancy is different and just because I received a BFP at 4 weeks the last time doesn't mean it will happen the same way. Also I didn't know when my next AF was due so who knows how long I was before testing. Then my HCG levels took forever to go to 0 when I m/c. It took two months to go to 0 from being 6 weeks. So I'm not counting myself out. You never know you might get a BFP because I thought AF was going to come on time and now it's like who knows!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> Mz: I did the SAME THING for the first two weeks after I was pregnant. It was like playing peek-a-boo with the toilet paper after I whiped. :rofl: I would whipe, and then look at real quick (so dramatic) and when nothing would be on there I would give a big sigh and just sit there on the John and giggle for a minute in excitement. :tease: ~girls are so stupid - LOL~

Lol I look in the toilet on the tp then I let out a sigh lol it's like I hold my breath and then when nothing happens it's like ok now I can breath lol.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Conina said:


> Hoping4Babe said:
> 
> 
> Mz: I'm coming out of my socks for you... but very calmly and softly :yipee::wohoo: Oh I just pray that this is your month... and when you finally get your :bfp: you can be like :finger: Aunt Flow, stay in there and keep my baby warm and safe!!! YAY! YAY! YAY! ~still calm and breathing~
> 
> Conina: Girl, I have been having crazy dreams every night... mostly very erotic and sexual, which I will save you ladies from the details, but others just far out and weird. When is your AF due?
> 
> Due on Sunday but I'm beginning to think I'm out (despite the weird dreams). Massive break-out on my chin and I'm feeling bloated like I do before :witch:. Trying to wait until Monday to test (if she stays away)Click to expand...

Well, at least you are keeping yourself busy in your dreams :haha: You know, when we first started trying, my cycles where off for like 2 months (1 month I was 26 day and the next 31 days) and I had the craziest dreams. :sleep: I think it was because I was trying to control everything and it was on my mind every second of the day, and my crazy dreams where kind of a way of unconsiously telling myself to calm down :help: (not that it's that way with you, of course). But I think sometimes dreams, in a funny abstract kind of way, are your true self trying to send you little messages... or maybe I'm just crazy :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

I think my dream last night was telling me I was hungry lol because I wouldn't share my box of krispy kreme doughnuts and I was guarding it with my life lol


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> I think my dream last night was telling me I was hungry lol because I wouldn't share my box of krispy kreme doughnuts and I was guarding it with my life lol

Not to get all philosophical on you and stuff :flower: but if I where interpreting your dream, I would say that deep inside of you, you are feeling guarded, personally, and that "_box of donuts_" is actually in real life something that you hold very near and dear to you that you want to protect. Sound familiar? :baby: Donuts in the dream could really be a pregnancy or a special bond... you know, the donuts are like a symbol. (a symbol that if you are pregnant, you are going to be eating ALOT of donuts :winkwink:)


----------



## Zodiac

Wow...these dreams look like a trend between all of us this week:cloud9:

MZ- Funny you dreamed about a Tsunami, DH told me this monring that he dreamed that we were stuck in a tsunami. We were in a high rise building and just kept climbing stairs to try to get higher and higher...

Things are looking so positive for you!! Keeping my fingers crossed.

AF is due for me on April 7th. So I'm now playing the waiting game.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> I think my dream last night was telling me I was hungry lol because I wouldn't share my box of krispy kreme doughnuts and I was guarding it with my life lol
> 
> Not to get all philosophical on you and stuff :flower: but if I where interpreting your dream, I would say that deep inside of you, you are feeling guarded, personally, and that "_box of donuts_" is actually in real life something that you hold very near and dear to you that you want to protect. Sound familiar? :baby: Donuts in the dream could really be a pregnancy or a special bond... you know, the donuts are like a symbol. (a symbol that if you are pregnant, you are going to be eating ALOT of donuts :winkwink:)Click to expand...

I hold my DH near and guard him with my life. Somebody got problems with him they have to go through me first. I LOVE KRISPY KREME DOUGHNUTS OMG!! Lol we bought two dozen and there's only like 4 left out of 24 he he. If I am pregnant right now then my baby is going to be hyper with all this sugar lol. The dream brought me back to how I was in high school. I buy a dozen of doughnuts and would majority and guard that box with my life lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac said:


> Wow...these dreams look like a trend between all of us this week:cloud9:
> 
> MZ- Funny you dreamed about a Tsunami, DH told me this monring that he dreamed that we were stuck in a tsunami. We were in a high rise building and just kept climbing stairs to try to get higher and higher...
> 
> Things are looking so positive for you!! Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> AF is due for me on April 7th. So I'm now playing the waiting game.

FXed you get a BFP!! I really hope AF is just days late and she going to show her face because if she was a human she would've gotten punched when she show up lol. Hope team conceive stress free turns into team BFP!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac said:


> Wow...these dreams look like a trend between all of us this week:cloud9:
> 
> MZ- Funny you dreamed about a Tsunami, DH told me this monring that he dreamed that we were stuck in a tsunami. We were in a high rise building and just kept climbing stairs to try to get higher and higher...
> 
> Things are looking so positive for you!! Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> AF is due for me on April 7th. So I'm now playing the waiting game.

I have my first ultrasound on that day... maybe it will be a good day for both of us!

Friday I get to hear the heartbeat for the first time... soooooo excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Excited for you hoping! Dont forget to post up the pics. I will be testing again on April 5th, the day after my sister's birthday if AF doesn't arrive.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> Thanks hoping. I am excited myself!! Lol. This morning I jumped up to use the restroom expecting bleeding but nope nothing just lots of cm. I thought I was going crazy. I wiped thinking I am going to see pink but all I saw was white I was like thank God! I even tried checking my cervical position. Yes I went that extreme!! I was like it's better to know if she is on her way. Results: very moist, white cm, vey soft and I used my middle finger and (TMI) my cervix is so high that I didn't even reach it. All I felt was moisture softness and then air lol. I was like where is my cervix lol. Atleast I saved my shoes because I didn't have to kick DH butt lol.

That is a VERY good sign! :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

You really think so hels? I don't know anything about cervical position lol. Just checked to see if I had any slight bleeding in there. Which I don't.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> You really think so hels? I don't know anything about cervical position lol. Just checked to see if I had any slight bleeding in there. Which I don't.

Yep! It's not a reliable way to test for pregnancy or anything, but statistically speaking your cervix would be high and soft - if you can even reach it - which it sounds like it is with you. 

I really really hope you're pregnant! Especially at this point when all of us are symptom spotting for you lol. I would say there is a good chance though with what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol thanks hels! I hope I am too. The crazy thing is my best friend is pregnant, yesterday I found out my sister is pregnant again and now Im late for AF so hoping its 3rd times a charm!!


----------



## Zodiac

mzswizz said:


> Lol thanks hels! I hope I am too. The crazy thing is my best friend is pregnant, yesterday I found out my sister is pregnant again and now Im late for AF so hoping its 3rd times a charm!!

That would be so cool to go through a pregancy together with the women who you are close too. Even better would be for the kids. They will allways have a play mate! I wish I had someone close to me who was TTC!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

It comes in 3's... fingers and toes (and other stuff) crossed for you Mz!
:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-I would most likely spend more time with my friend seeing that it would be our 1st children. At the same time I would hang with my sister for her experience. But my sister is the type that if we both have the same thing around the same time, she wants to split everything like if I am pregnant she would have a split baby shower oh no no no. lol

Hoping-Thanks hun. I just took cod liver oil and centrum supplements after I ate. It has been a few days that I havent taken them. At first I was asking my dh do he think that by me not taking them would cause an effect on my cycle. Then I was like :dohh: they're vitamins how can they change up my cycle.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I'm not so sure about cod liver... :shrug: I really haven't read anything on that. As long as you are taking some kind of prenatal, you should be fine! :thumbup: There are only a couple of things that could effect your cycle... two being stress and PREGNANCY!


----------



## mzswizz

I think it was said that cod liver oil helps balance your hormones and regulate cycle. But my cycle has been 35 days for awhile now. I see no difference while I was taking it. I think it has vitamins a and d in it. But I know vitamins wouldn't change anything because I'm just taking what my body needs every day lol.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I think you are good on doing whatever until you find out some clear results, if you find out that you are, in fact, preggo your can ask your doctor if it's still necessary to take the cod liver... mmm, I'm about to go get some Colby Jack cheese... (sorry, random moment) :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I love cheese. I haven't been really taking the cod liver oil because I just don't be wanting to at times. I ate like a hr ago and I am exhausted like literally laying in bed right now as I type. I don't usually take naps.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Yeah, I wish I was laying in bed... I added some tator tots and a hamburger to my cheese request (and a 44 oz cherry limeade... yummy). So I'm pretty tired.


----------



## mzswizz

I sooo want a foot long chili cheese dog from sonic's.


----------



## Zodiac

I take Cod Liver oil during the fall & summer months. It is a good antioxidant and can help to support your immune system. I never heard about it help regulating cycle...but it has DHA & V-A so either way it is a good supplement to take.


----------



## mzswizz

I am just waiting to see what's going on. I am anxious nervous and excited.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I'm excited... for YOU Mz!!! :happydance: I'm anxious and nervous for you too... But oddly still stress free, right? :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Of course I am stress free. I was freaking out though because alot of women were saying they got their BFP a day after missed period etc so I'm like ugh.


----------



## Zodiac

With my first I didn't even think to test untill 1 week after AF was due. Granted I was VERY young, but I didn't even get any symptoms untill maybe 4 weeks after I found out...so I guess maybe I was 6-8 weeks pregnant?

If you keep testing negative and AF doesn't come, how long will you wait to see doc?


(I really need to stop checking this site every 5min and do some work:dohh:)


----------



## mzswizz

I think next week I would be around 6 weeks. Hopefully I get a BFP next week. And I'm checking this site every 2 minutes.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac said:


> With my first I didn't even think to test untill 1 week after AF was due. Granted I was VERY young, but I didn't even get any symptoms untill maybe 4 weeks after I found out...so I guess maybe I was 6-8 weeks pregnant?
> 
> If you keep testing negative and AF doesn't come, how long will you wait to see doc?
> 
> 
> (I really need to stop checking this site every 5min and do some work:dohh:)

I feel ya!!! Freaking addictive... I just really care obout you girls and am being nosey to see what y'all doing!


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-I have to wait until DH saves up a little more money to go to the doc. If anything I will pay for a blood test.


----------



## Conina

Zodiac said:


> (I really need to stop checking this site every 5min and do some work:dohh:)

Seriously - they're going to sack me one of these days :wacko:

So funny, I'm just reading your posts about cheese, and at the same time watching on TV a program about cheese!! And it's making me soooo hungry, even though I'm just after a massive portion of spag bol for dinner...


----------



## wannabemummyb

Evening all, how is every one?

I started spotting today so think af is on the way, but not stressing about it, have fs appointment Friday and if af is becoming more regular it will help with eventually getting that bfp!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hey Wannabe... good news is good news. AF getting more regular is a good sign if anything else. :hugs: It's comforting in some ways being regular.


----------



## Conina

Good luck Wannabe - I hope you get answers


----------



## mzswizz

That's good news wannabe. Hope all goes well. 

Ladies I just woke up and didn't even know u fell asleep lol.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Ladies I just woke up and didn't even know u fell asleep lol.

I likes those kind of naps! You ever take one of those and jump up out of it scared that you are late for work or something... Ugh, I have... totally not cool! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

I have too omg the worst. I woke up thinking it's super late lol. I have a taste for pasta with salmon on top and ranch dressing. I don't know why. I never had that before neither well the ranch part.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I have a KFC craving today. As someone of a health nut, I never eat fast food but suddenly I want it. haha. We are all experiencing pregnancy cravings.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping that this means BFP. I told my DH I wanted that and he was like huh?! Lol he knows me too well lol


----------



## Hoping4Babe

It's Hawaii 5-0 Wednesday for me, ladies.... Me and hubs go to the sushi resturant that we went on our first date every Wednesday. Finally going to tell our favorite sushi chef that we are pregnant by asking him to make me a special pregnancy roll with no raw stuff (too bad, I freaking LOVE tuna and marlin :cry:) I haven't been eating raw for a few weeks now, but I'm craving so many things at once that I need to just let him do his magical thing. I'll take a picture of his creation and post on here tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds wonderful hoping. I remember when my sister was pregnant with my nephew she use to cry because she couldnt have sushi :haha:. Well I had my bowl of pasta w/ salmon and ranch topping. It was pretty good actually. I have noticed that today I am constipated and havent went since yesterday afternoon. Lately I been going like every day and now almost 2 days I havent gone to the bathroom. I keep getting mild twinges in my lower abdomen I'm really hoping that this is my month because my body is acting real strange. Also the weird thing about it is after my period ended, on march 1st i just got up in the morning and said something is going to happen this month I can just feel it. Now AF is late so I'm really hoping and praying this is what suppose to happen...A BFP!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

blood test was negative.... off to next month


good luck ladies


----------



## Swepakepa3

mzswizz: when are you due?


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck for next month swepa!! AF due yesterday got a bfn yesterday. Waiting until Tuesday to test again.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Sorry swepa :(

I should be ovulating this weekend if my cycle is back to normal. I really hope so. Sex has been somewhat painful these past couple of days and I don't know why. It kind of feels like when we first started having sex. I can tell that it's my cervix he's hitting and usually it feels good but not now. Gah. I ope I'm just sore from the three exams I had this week/last week. Not fun at all. If it were any other time of the month I would say "let's just give it a rest for a few days" but I don't want to..... 

I was feeling really good about this cycle but now I am a little worried. My Dr. called me this morning with my test results but I missed the call. Tomorrow morning I will call her back though!


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck hels!


----------



## Conina

Sorry swepa :hugs: FX for next month

hels - keep us informed!

More weird dreams for me last night. I was taking a pregnancy test, but it was like a card, rather than a stick. The line went right the way up the card. A second line appeared, but kept appearing and disappearing. I was showing it to my hubby saying "A line is a line!!!" just like everyone on this site says to people who get faint lines. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-a week before my AF was due I think or couple days any who...I had a dream like that also. I took a pregnancy test but it was a test strip and there was a line and I was crying and excited then it vanished and popped back up and I was like we got to buy a better test so we got the test but when I went to poas I woke up and now AF is late so it could be a sign.

Morninnnnnnnngggggggg :haha:! I'm feeling great today!! TTC yay you can finally symptom spot now ready to stalk your symptoms lol. Still no sign of AF arriving but I noticed that I am now constipated and all I have is gas. Also twinges in my lower abdomen here and there. Every time I go to the bathroom, I look down and it's whitish yellowish cm going in the toilet (tmi). Then when I wipe the same on tp whew :happydance:. I am now on cd38 and I'm thinking about sneaking a test in around 3 hrs or so just to see if there's a faint line or not. I'm not going to use the answer brand but will go and buy a dollar store test. I woke up sick to my stomach and couldn't use the bathroom only gas. The constipation started around Tuesday afternoon so it's been like almost 3 days. I mean it just like stopped I was like um ok. So I'm pretty happy feeling like we are going to get our BFPs. Also I just got an upsetting text from my best friend. She found out she was pregnant a few weeks ago and I talked her out of getting an abortion and now she told me that her boyfriend broke up with her!! He tried all this timeto get her pregnant and now he broke up with her what a deadbeat!! Hopefully I am pregnant so atleast she will have someone to go through this experience with.


----------



## Rachael1981

Swepa - I'm sorry hun :hugs:

Hels - good luck with the test results

Mz - you should definitely test!

AFM - BFN again this morning, 11dpo, but I seem to have gone from diarrhoea yesterday ton constipation this morning :saywhat: Also still got loads of CM and keep thinking AF got me early and my bb's are starting to get sore my left especially, under the armpit. :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-I am going to test around 9am so almost 2 more hours left. Hopefully I get atleast a faint line. Faint is better than nothing or evap.


----------



## Conina

Mz - I can't wait to hear how you get on! no idea how you can wait!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm waiting impatiently for you to test mz!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-I have to wait until the store opens lol


----------



## Rachael1981

That's a good reason to have to wait :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-lol tell me about it! I'm like ugh hurry up 9 o clock so I can be the 1st person there lol. They will probably think I'm crazy because I come right when they open to buy a pregnancy test.


----------



## Dazed

Don't you have a Walgreens down there Mz? They are open 24hours!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah but they're expensive down here.


----------



## Conina

mzswizz said:


> Conina-I have to wait until the store opens lol

Ok we'll let you away with it this time :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-lol. Yeah and this is good for me so I can hold it for a few hours before testing.


----------



## Dazed

I do have to admit that they are slightly more expensive. Your stronger than I because I would be running there if it were me. I did with the first pregnancy but didn't test till lunch time when I could go home from work.

Sorry I haven't been posting much. Not much to add. I do have a gyn appt in two weeks though to find out whats going on with my stupid body!


----------



## mzswizz

Dazed-lol I am trying to be strong lol. I told DH I was goig to test Tuesday and I said that yesterday lol so that plan isn't working lol


----------



## Dazed

Never does.


----------



## mzswizz

I know right!


----------



## Rachael1981

I wasn't testing until April 7th :dohh:

Already done 3 :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Before AF was due I did like 4 lol


----------



## Rachael1981

That makes me feel a bit better then!


----------



## mzswizz

Well now im waiting to look at the test. I sneaked a peek and it looks like a bfn.


----------



## kelsey111

Good luck hun :dust: xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Well I looked at the test it looked like a bfn but then I think I'm seeing thing because when I held it up to the light it looks like a super faint line. Even my camera wouldn't notice it. So I guess wait til Tuesday if AF doesn't show to see what's going to happen.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :dust:

Hels- GL let us know what the dr says.

Everyone else- :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Could just be too early mz!


----------



## mzswizz

I'm thinking it's probably too early too. So I am going to wait until Tuesday if AF don't come. Because that will make it one week without AF.


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd she stays away!


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed that AF stays away and you get your :bfp: Mz!


----------



## kelsey111

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Hope she stays away also. I'm hoping nothing but good news for us this month. I would be upset if she just decides to come late. Which I don't think is going to happen because it feels like how I am between AF being finished and ovulation time.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Ugh... Freaking Internet and phones are down at work. Stupid country ass service. Enough about me...

Mz: Have such good feeling about this! I don't see how you can wait through the whole weekend without taking a blood test. Mine was only $15 and insurance paid half. I gues I'll half to be patient for you :)

Here is the picture of my absolutely DELISH preggo sushi roll. Nevermind, have no idea how to upload from my phone... Will post later though.


----------



## Hels_Bells

haha Hoping that was so anti-climactic!


----------



## mzswizz

Even though I am impatient I have to wait. Well one, my DH is getting us new insurance so until then no insurance because he cancelled the one from his job and I have to wait til next Friday if I want a blood test because that's when he gets paid.


----------



## Zodiac

Hey MZ- do you think the dollar tests are just cheapies and may not detect hormone levels as well?


----------



## mzswizz

I have no clue. I was on countdown to pregnancy website and I seen women getting positives at like 12 and 13dpo like strong and I am probably around 16dpo I think. Alot of ovulation calculators are saying march 15th was ovulation time.


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: arrived today...... 


Here comes another month


----------



## Conina

Sorry to hear that Swepa :hugs:

Think I may be following you - we'll see on Sunday


----------



## Conina

Swepa - just looking at your ticker, we must have got married around the same time. Was it June 2009?


----------



## mzswizz

Swepa-FXed for you next month.

Conina-I am a month after you. I got married July 2009.


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd for this cycle Swepa :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

To just ate a pb&j sandwich with 3 slices of bread!! Lol I put one on the bottom, one in the middle and the top one. Never had that before but I ate the whole thing I was surprised I ate it all. And I don't know why but my vagina feels sore. I have no clue why. DH and I didn't even DTD yesterday. I went to wipe and omg it felt like somebody punched me down there. My body is just crazy I tell you.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hels_Bells said:


> haha Hoping that was so anti-climactic!

:shrug: I can't help myself... can I blame it on the hormones? :haha:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I talked to a new nurse on the phone today and she totally bummed me out. Me no like her! :growlmad: She called to confirm my appointment tomorrow, so I asked to make sure we would at least be able to hear the heartbeat and that hubby could come (he surprised me and took off tomorrow to come with me to doctor :blush:). She was snotty, she told me that 8 weeks was way ("way", really) too early for a heartbeat. I've seen threads and blogs and read that vaginally you can hear the heartbeat by 8 weeks. :cry: Not one to really hold on to things (I have man-brain) this is totally bumming me out. I spit on her! (not in real life, just imaginarily)


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> To just ate a pb&j sandwich with 3 slices of bread!! Lol I put one on the bottom, one in the middle and the top one. Never had that before but I ate the whole thing I was surprised I ate it all. And I don't know why but my vagina feels sore. I have no clue why. DH and I didn't even DTD yesterday. I went to wipe and omg it felt like somebody punched me down there. My body is just crazy I tell you.

I do not want to laugh at you Mz... It's just the mental picture that you have given me of someone punching you in the vagina :haha:


----------



## Rachael1981

She doesn't sound very nice at all! I hope you do get to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hoping4Babe said:


> Ugh... Freaking Internet and phones are down at work. Stupid country ass service. Enough about me...
> 
> Mz: Have such good feeling about this! I don't see how you can wait through the whole weekend without taking a blood test. Mine was only $15 and insurance paid half. I gues I'll half to be patient for you :)
> 
> Here is the picture of my absolutely DELISH preggo sushi roll. Nevermind, have no idea how to upload from my phone... Will post later though.

So, so, so YUMMY!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7981.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-I was laughing at myself when I typed that lol. And that plate looks delicious!!! I think your new nurse needs to get laid maybe she wouldn't be so snotty then lol.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> I think your new nurse needs to get laid maybe she wouldn't be so snotty then lol.

I will share your thoughts with her when I see her tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

mzswizz said:


> Hoping-I was laughing at myself when I typed that lol. And that plate looks delicious!!! I think your new nurse needs to get laid maybe she wouldn't be so snotty then lol.

Lol maybe you should because she is very rude. That's how my former doctor was. After I had the m/c, he wouldn't check my HCG levels nor would he help me for anything.


----------



## deafgal01

Mean nurse- what would she know? I think I would ask the dr anyways and then rub it in her face after the appt telling her oooh I got to hear the heartbeat... You silly snub! I'm excited. Can't wait to hear all about your appt tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

Tomorrow is April fool's day. Can't believe we are going to be in April already. I think after this load of laundry I am going to go to sleep. I am tired for real and I only washed dishes and did like two loads. But I am exhausted.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: That slipped my mind- April 1st tomorrow?! That means DH can expect a call from his brother trying to trick him... I can't wait to see what he cooked up this time. One year when we lived in an apt, his brother tricked him into coming outside to find him in his pajamas (his brother actually lives in Washington which is like across the country from us). :haha: :rofl: I'm curious what his brother will say or do this year. :-=


----------



## mzswizz

I'm preparing for my family trying to trick us lol. When my sister called and she said she pregnant I had to check my calendar to make sure it wasn't April fool's day lol. Wonder what they are going to do this time.


----------



## Zodiac

Ugh...feeling a cold comming on. Been feeling it since earlier in the week and I've been trying to fight it with extra vitimans, echinacea and Airborne. 

I'm exaughsted, dry throught, faint headache, and burning eyes. I couldn't put my contacts in this morning either:nope:

I HATE this feeling. I have a lot of work to catch up on too, and this feeling is not helping!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac: Do you guys have an allergy season? We are in the thick of allergy season right now (which is what you sound like you are describing). If I washed my car today, tomorrow morning it woul be yellow/green from all the pollen :nope:

I was soooo aware of tomorrow being April Fools Day. When the doctor first gave me my appointment, I was like "you girls better not be playing with me, I don't want to come in there and y'all be like 'SURPRISE, GO HOME AND HAVE A GLASS OF WINE'" :haha: I know, it's not not really funny, but that's the crazy stuff that was going through my head that day! :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh can't get rid of this backache and sharp pains down there on my vagina. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh Mz Swizz, what if you get a positive reading tomorrow!!! What will you do? :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-i would've been thinking that too. I Would quickly say ummm change doc appt please lol


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Ugh can't get rid of this backache and sharp pains down there on my vagina. I don't know what's going on.

Did someone punch you? :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh Mz Swizz, what if you get a positive reading tomorrow!!! What will you do? :flower:

I would freak out!! Then I would have to show DH the test or video tape me taking the test or something because he would think Im probably trying to trick him but then again he knows I wouldn trick him like that.


----------



## mzswizz

Lol no one punched me. I was ok until I went to the bathroom for the 20 millionth time lol.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Ahhhh... I wish there was an app on my phone for this website? I just can't wait until we get some results in for you Mz (actin' like I'm the daddy and stuff)


----------



## mzswizz

:laugh2: Im excited for results myself. My DH is non chalant about it but I know on the inside he freaking out lol. Every time I run to the bathroom he comes upstairs and be like did it come on yet and I'm like huh oh no I just had to use the bathroom lol then he starts to smile. So I'm just playing the waiting game. 5 more days until testing again. Hoping AF doesn't show.


----------



## Conina

Hoping4Babe said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Ugh can't get rid of this backache and sharp pains down there on my vagina. I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Did someone punch you? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Mz I'm so excited for you - can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Don't know how you can wait so long! If AF is late I'll be testing every day!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina!! Will keep everyone posted!!


----------



## Zodiac

Hoping4Babe said:


> Zodiac: Do you guys have an allergy season? We are in the thick of allergy season right now (which is what you sound like you are describing). If I washed my car today, tomorrow morning it woul be yellow/green from all the pollen :nope:
> 
> I was soooo aware of tomorrow being April Fools Day. When the doctor first gave me my appointment, I was like "you girls better not be playing with me, I don't want to come in there and y'all be like 'SURPRISE, GO HOME AND HAVE A GLASS OF WINE'" :haha: I know, it's not not really funny, but that's the crazy stuff that was going through my head that day! :shrug:

It's supped to be the start of allergy season..hell it's supposed to be spring but it's like 40 degress out and the weather is calling for wet snow tonight!!:growlmad: So SICK of this weather!!


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael1981 said:


> Don't know how you can wait so long! If AF is late I'll be testing every day!

I will be if I was on a limited supply lol


----------



## Hoping4Babe

That's all I can take, Mz... you little teasing pussy cat :flower: I'm going to send you a couple sticks in the mail (just joking :winkwink:... terrible sense of humor with all these hormones) I'm really rooting for you. I have you in my prayers just can't wait until you get some results (hopefully :bfp:)
:dust: :dust: :dust:
Until then, tell hubby to stop punching you in the vagina!:rofl: (bad joke again?)


----------



## mzswizz

lol hoping- you have me laughing inside the store. People looking at me crazy. Hoping i get a BFP! Patiently waiting.


----------



## mzswizz

Just found out my friend is pregnant with twins. Also I got a terrible headache. I just wished I could know if I am pregnant or not. The wait is killing me but I know to just put my trust in God because he knows what is good for me. I just feel like going to sleep right now. I am just going through alot of emotions right now. Looked at a calendar and if I am pregnant I would be 5 wks 2 days. I was starting to think that maybe I'm not pregnant if I'm 5 weeks. I just don't know what to think. Ugh women and our emotions!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Omg WE REACHED OUR 1000TH POST MARK!


----------



## Hels_Bells

Zodiac said:


> Hey MZ- do you think the dollar tests are just cheapies and may not detect hormone levels as well?

Sometimes cheapies are more sensitive actually. Like the non digital variety. At the hospital they told me the dollar store variety is just as sensitive as the urin test they do there.


----------



## Conina

Yay 1000 posts!! Yay us!! :happydance::happydance:

I really think :witch: is on her way - just got the usual feelings... Should be here today or tomorrow anyway. Ah well on to next month.

Any more tests Mz?


----------



## mzswizz

1000th post CELEBRATION on Saturday!! Also I haven't tested again. I am going to try and hold out until Tuesday if AF doesn't show her face. Hoping that I am still in the running for a BFP!! 

Conina-it's not over until AF shows. Look at me I seriously thought AF is going to come and now AF is 3 days late.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, just been catching up with the thread!

Mz - sorry to hear about your bfn, fx for you!

I had my appointment with fs today, had to have an internal exam, swab and blood tests! Got to wait six months for my next appointment and lose some weight! Oh needs to do sa. I knew this is what would happen, feel a little deflated but losing weight will be good for me and for any baby we eventually have! 
Oh and I have said we want to get our bfp prior to the next appointment! Fx


----------



## mzswizz

Wannabe-sounds good on your side congrats...AF still hasn't arrived so if she doesn't shoe up I am going to test on Tuesday. Hopefully I will get a BFP by then.


----------



## Conina

Well still waiting to see about :witch: but another bit of exciting news - we got our house!!!!! The owners caved and accepted our offer this morning!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Of course, that news was swiftly followed by the great news that my car's going to cost £600 to fix... :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-that is great news! Congrats on the new house!

I am getting sharp pains on the side close to my armpits on my bbs.


----------



## Rachael1981

Not good Conina :dohh:

FF has moved my Ov day, so now i'm back to 3dpo again :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

Congrats on the house Conina :D


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates on the house Conina


----------



## mzswizz

I wonder why all of a sudden I'm getting sharp pains in my bbs on the sides


----------



## Conina

Mz - not sure. Maybe post a thread and see if anyone has experienced it before?

I have had weird pains for a few days, not like cramps, more like a stitch? Only higher up than a stitch would normally be


----------



## deafgal01

:happydance: Yay Conina!!!! You must be excited!

Ok- I'll get some sparkling grape juice- then again it might be ok to have a little wine... My temp dropped again this morning. boo!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies - I'm so full of orange juice I could just :pop: Got the first pelvic exam today... wrote down a butt load of questions - ugh, could so go back to sleep. OJ made me sweepy :sleep:

Mz: I think you are overly concious about every twinge and stretch your body is making. Most of your stuff (besides the being punched in the vagina :haha:) probably happens all the time, you just never realized it until now. Just keep your head up, and hopefully by Monday you will get your :bfp:

Conina: Great news :hugs: Now you just got to get them to sign them papers and be done with it. Sorry about the car, but at least you got your house now! :happydance: 

Wannabe: Trust me when I say this, when you dive into getting you and your man healthy and start a little excersize routine (even if it's just walking a couple of miles a day) you will feel so much better and your body will respond accordingly. I truely believe that is how we got pregnant! Your in my prayers!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping let us know how the ultrasound goes!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Even though I told myself no more testing until tuesday...I caved in and took anyways. Nothing has changed. Still bfn unfortunately. I just don't understand. Starting to lose hope. If AF is going to arrive then she needs to come on already because this does not feel good. Especially seeing that every time I test I get a bfn and then AF is late for some more days.


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs: Mz - don't lose hope.

I was just thinking to myself, if God were a woman, she would have made damn sure that pregnancy symptoms weren't so bloody similar to :witch: symptoms!!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-I don't know how women weren't able to find out ages ago. Thanks to EVE lol


----------



## Zodiac

Didn't have such a good night ladies:sad1:

Hubby is so worried about a chance of pregnancy complications he's making me feel like he's only having negative thoughts. I understand where he's comming from, to a point, but I'm not even thinking about these things. I just want to enjoy this whole process of baby making, the pregnancy, and having another child.

Because we were so young when we had our daughter, we really never got to enjoys any of these things, so in a way, I feel like I'm having my 1st child all over again. he's just so worried that something is going to happen to me. Like he doesn't want to see me uncomfortable or in pain...I don't know, it's just making me feel down that everytime I say something he has a worried responce.

For example, we are supposed to go to Hawaii in October. I was said that if i'm pregnant by that time it would be better to get a connecting flight so I can have a break from the plane, walk around, get fresh air, etc... All he thought was "OMG...you're going to be miserable, that's going to be so tough on you...are you sure you want to go through this?"


----------



## mzswizz

Aww zodiac. Don't worry everything will get better. Men usually overlook things and worry. Tell him stress isn't going to help with conceiving. Bfn over here still. Trying to figure out what is going on with me.


----------



## Conina

Ladies I tempted to test when I get home. I think it's going to be a BFN, and then I can have a nice :wine: to wind down for the weekend...

Zodiac :hugs: it sounds like he's a dote, worrying about how you're going to feel. I would just explain that no-one believes any pregnancy is going to be pain or hassle free (God knows!!) but that the end result will be worth anything you go through


----------



## Zodiac

I may have mentioned this before, but I had my daughter 6 weeks early & they induced labor because my blood pressure was too high, then less than 1yr later I had my gallbladder removed. I developed stones during my pregnancy that resulted in my gallbladder getting infected. I had pains during my pregancy but b/c I am so small (only 4ft 11in) they thought the pain I felt was baby putting pressure on my rib cage. So all this stuff is what's on his mind.

I'm trying to tell him I've healthier, fitter, and wiser than the last time so I'm sure things wouldn't be so rough. Plus I wouldn't have the stress of being a pregnant teenager this time around- - so this makes ALL the difference.

I know he's being protective, but I just want to strangle him sometimes.


----------



## mzswizz

I agree with Conina on your situation Zodiac. Only God knows how it is going to be. That's why he needs to jus be happy when you are able to receive such a wonderful blessing. God would not give us anything we can't handle. 

Conina-I would relax and sip wine but I don't know if I am pregnant. So if I get AF then I will sip away until then water and juice are my best friend until I have to rush to the bathroom 5 mins after drinking it lol


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks ladies:hugs:

I cup of wine sound really good right about now. I think I may just have a glass or two this weekend....just no martini's....... AF istn't due untill April 7th so we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

If I get a bfn on April 5th then I am going to a clinic and get a blood test done later that week if AF doesn't show so I know for sure.


----------



## Zodiac

Feeling very emotional today, not getting any work done....AF due in 6 days so maybe I'm PMSing:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

You never know Zodiac! It's not over until AF arrives. I should take my own advice because I'm driving myself crazy going back and forth am I or am I not lol. I have been moody that's what my DH has been telling me since last week! And that's around the time I was suppose to have implantation and all if the calendar was right. So it's possible and look no AF so who knows. It can possible be hormones shooting through the roof! FXed for you.


----------



## Conina

I tested - :bfn: as I knew it was going to be. Not even the smallest hint of a line...


----------



## mzswizz

It's not over til AF shows. When is yours due?


----------



## Conina

I had thought it was Sunday, but when I checked it's actually either today or tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

So you still have a chance!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I just had pizza but now I have a taste for breadsticks, a cheeseburger and a side of popcorn! I have no clue why.


----------



## Conina

Sounds like a good sign!! And yummy too...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks conina! I am sooo stuffing my face with popcorn I had like 3 breadsticks already but no cheeseburger :cry:.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> I wonder why all of a sudden I'm getting sharp pains in my bbs on the sides

I'm just getting caught up on this thread so I dunno if this has already been answered, but I have heard other women on the forum say that is how their breast pains started when they were pregnant. May be a good sign!

Edit: Just saw you had a BFN. I agree with hoping (I think she's the one who said it) that you may just be more aware of pains that are actually normal. And I know once when I thought I was pregnant I convinced myself I had food cravings. I started eating olives for breakfast lol!

Still hoping you get your BFP. It's odd that you haven't gotten your period.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Not out until AF arrives ladies, PMA :D


----------



## mzswizz

You are so right Rachael. AF better not show because I'm rooting for pregnancy here lol.


----------



## Rachael1981

So am I! For all of us :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes! I am ready for our team to turn into Team BFP!


----------



## Rachael1981

Me too!!! :D


----------



## Zodiac

MZ your meal sound odd and really god at the same time! 

I on the other hand have zero appittite today. I'm eating b/c I have my food for the day packed- I eat 6x a day-but I'm not hungry and I'm eating my meals b/c I know I'm supposed to.

I went to Trader Joe's at lunch to pick up a few things since it's my weekend to cook and I didn't know what to buy cause I just wasn't in the "mood" for anything. I ended up just getting spaghetti, ground beef some breadsticks and dessert for the family. Can't go wrong with spaghetti & meatballs:winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

I am sleepy. It never fails. Its like I am confide into my bed every day now.


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-every now and then I lose my appetite and I don't know why. Around last week my DH had to force me to eat because if he didn't bother me about it I probably would've have not eaten for like 3 days.


----------



## Conina

Zodiac said:


> Can't go wrong with spaghetti & meatballs:winkwink:

That's exactly what I just had for my dinner - left over from last night :thumbup:


----------



## Hels_Bells

Thanks for reminding me I have to go shopping... I am running out of ideas on what to cook and am tired of eating the same thing all the time. Bleh.


----------



## Conina

Hubby's out with the ones from work tonight so I have the house to myself. It's kind of nice to get to watch everything I want to instead of compromising. So far it's "Glee" then on to "Waking the Dead"... "Criminal Minds" on soon!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hels_Bells

ah you're in Ireland! I was just about to ask why those shows are running so early in the day XD I'm from Germany :waves" but living in the US :thumbup:

My day is consumed by class (earlier this morning) and now cleaning and homework and shopping.


----------



## Conina

They're actually recorded also - I was saving them til hubby was out!!


----------



## Hels_Bells

Nice! I love getting to watch stuff by myself and being able to squeal as loud as I want or whatever :laugh: I can do that when he's around too but it's not quite the same.


----------



## Conina

I can't watch Glee when he's here - he gives off about it too much. You can imagine his joy when I booked us tickets to the live show in Dublin!!


----------



## Zodiac

Hubby and I pretty much have the same taste in shows....when baseball season is in full prime, well then it's a different story.

Latley we've been watching Archer on FX- - it's so stupid it's good!


----------



## Hels_Bells

:rofl: Nice! Mu DH has never said no to anything. I recently go him into Gilmore Girls. He was reluctant at first but now he loves it. I'm just not allowed to tell anyone :haha:


----------



## Hels_Bells

Zodiac said:


> Hubby and I pretty much have the same taste in shows....when baseball season is in full prime, well then it's a different story.
> 
> Latley we've been watching Archer on FX- - it's so stupid it's good!

We don't actually have TV, but we Netflix shows. Lately we've been watching Psych a lot. Have you seen it? It's so funny. I love clean humor like that.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies, just woke back up from an early sleep. I think I was asleep for almost 2 hrs. I can't keep my eyes open past 12 I noticed like my body is scheduled for an afternoon nap. Lately, I have been falling asleep in mid afternoons. Sometimes didn't even notice I fell asleep.

My DH and I pretty much watch the same shows so there's no problem there but when it comes to movies, some movies we really don't agree on. You should see my face when he puts on a movie that I have to be forced to sit through and watch lol. But usually we compromise.


----------



## Conina

My hubby is a sports fan, now I don't mind some football or rugby, but he will watch it for HOURS!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Since we are from Miami, FL...we only watch football if Miami Dolphins are playing and we only watch basketball if Miami Heat is playing.


----------



## Conina

Well ladies I'm out, :witch: arrived with a vengeance this morning. On to May...


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-:hugs:. FXed for a BFP for you next cycle. Still No AF for me and I haven't tested because I'm kind of tired of seeing BFNs. I am going to keep myself busy today so I can get my mind off testing. 

Good morning ladies, last night was the best because I finally got my burger yay lol. My DH took me to CharHut for the first time in my life and it was so good. I had put pickles lettuce mayo ketchup and barbecue sauce on my burger and my DH was like ummm i don't care what those negative tests say because you're body is saying otherwise lol. All we can do is wait and see now. Come on BFP where are you hiding and why...


----------



## deafgal01

mz- I bet you are pregnant! I wish I could be so sure of what my body is gonna do next.

:hugs: Conina- you're gonna have to drink a glass of wine or something for me tonight!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I hope I am pregnant!! Today is the CELEBRATION PARTY!! I really am praying that I am pregnant and my levels are just increasing slowly. As long as they are doubling and increasing that is all that matters. I just want to see a BFP!


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah- we want to see a bfp out of you too!!!!! :blush: Have a good time at the party!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-you all will be the first to know after I do a happy dance when I do see a BFP lol. And the celebration party is for us reaching our 1000th post mark!! Yay us!!


----------



## deafgal01

Yay!!!!!!! Heh... Oh that's right- I forgot about that. :dohh: I better be home for that and I better invest in sparkling grape juice today... Oh oh oh, did I tell you btw, my temp went up today... I checked last cycle (it's hard to compare cuz this week I've been temping in the mornings rather than afternoons so it's not compatible) but comparing it, I didn't have any rise, it was just steady last cycle. This time around it rose so we'll see what it does tomorrow and on 30 cd. I'll try to be online tonight- that's if the laptop will cooperate instead of being stubborn.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-well that could mean you are on your way for a BFP!!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I hope so... I don't think I've had 15 dpo or lp before... I think for me a normal one would be 12 or 13 dpo and then AF shows. I still have a good 2 days left to my cycle before I would be considered late (additional 5 because I've had AF show up late as 3 days past due time). Definitely no symptoms- at least none that is "unusual"...


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I remember my AF was late once last year but it was due to stress and my cycle wasn't really regulated yet. But now ever since it has been on time every 36th day. When the 35th day ends the next day, my AF starts. But I am no signs pointing me in the AF direction which is a good thing. I'm praying that I am pregnant.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- mine is regular like clockwork too... The earliest recorded is 29 cd and the latest recorded is 33 cd. Most of the time my cycles are 30 cd though. I don't know why I had late period that one time- might have been stress- I don't remember. I highly doubt I would have 15 lp or whatever every cycle. Like I said, I suspect mine is 12 to 13 lp but it's already past that because I "ovulated" earlier than I expected to this cycle. I wonder if I ovulated earlier because Feb is a short month? Nah probably not- everyone says that your lp is always (almost always) the same number.

I'm hoping you're preggers! Then we'll have more to celebrate here!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-maybe we both will get our BFPs!! He funny thing is that last year when I was pregnant I had whacky AFs so I didn't know when the next AF was due or if it will even come. Well I had a real whacky AF in February and then I got pregnant. This year in February I had two AFs exactly 19 days apart I know weird right and now AF is late!! I'm hoping it is a BFP!!! I checked a due date calendar and if I am pregnant then my edd will be nov. 29th which is 4 days after my dad's birthday.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I hope you are preggers! Yep, we can be bump buddies! That'd be sweet! I wish I knew for sure one way or another which one it would be (AF or :bfp:)... The opk strips still shows a negative, I checked either yesterday or Thursday.


----------



## mzswizz

Yay it will be nice to have bump buddy and to even also say that.


----------



## deafgal01

Yes, I want a bump buddy... I know I'll have several but I want one to go with me when I find out.


----------



## mzswizz

It would be great to go from TTC buddies to bump buddies because it's like we all experienced the journey together.


----------



## deafgal01

I totally agree- Mz... I hope everyone else gets their :bfp: soon so we can all move together to 1st tri.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok I have an OPK and was wondering this...since I am 4 days late for AF, should the OPK show up negative?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz I would think it'd show up positive if you are preggers but I wouldn't know for sure... Hmmm I wonder the same thing... Cuz I use the opk sometimes...


----------



## mzswizz

Well if it shows up positive on an OPK then maybe that means BFP for Tuesday hopefully. I am sitting here waiting for the results plz let it be positive so it gives me hope.


----------



## Conina

I will be definitely raising a glass :wine: on behalf of all you ladies to celebrate the 1000 posts!! Actually in spite of :witch:, I'm feeling fine today - went to the gym this morning and had a great work-out, endorphins are flowing!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ok took an OPK and this is what it looks like....Shouldn't I have just one line seeing that I'm not ovulating?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110402_101732.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

It's possible you're preggers- that's the only other explanation I can think of... Hmm... I hope it is a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-thanks I'm really hoping that I am. I'm hoping that since it is a line there but it's kind of light that maybe my levels are still slowly rising. I really hope this is it!!


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah it might be slowly rising.


----------



## mzswizz

I had posted a thread asking about it and a woman is saying I could be pregnant.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: I think I just finally figured out the issue with the laptop- it had wrong password. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-Lol wow that is so funny. It happened to me before.


----------



## Dazed

Mz, it could go either way. Some women get a line before AF because there is a slight LH surge before before the witch shows. The only ways to tell is to take a test. Come on Tuesday!


----------



## mzswizz

i know! I am ready for tuesday. Please God give me a BFP!


----------



## Zodiac

How do you feel? I mean besides the other physical symptoms you had? What is you intuition telling? In your heart, do you feel you are pregnant?

For me, I think I know my instincts are telling me this is not going to be my month and AF will arrive when she should.

When I was pregnant for my daughter, I kinda knew it even before I went to the clinic to test. Even at that young age I felt that "woman's intuition".


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> Ok took an OPK and this is what it looks like....Shouldn't I have just one line seeing that I'm not ovulating?

catching up on the thread so someone may have already answered this, but a lot of people use OPK's as pregnancy tests. Generally if it's positive, you're pregnant.


----------



## Hels_Bells

DH and I worked outside today. We got so sweaty and the smell of him was like this magnetic attraction for me lol. I must be ovulating! NO EWCM but maybe my body just isn't reliable in that sense....


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- want to know what's more ironic? I even used that password first. It didn't work so I moved on to the second password I found. The second one worked but then it wouldn't connect for some reason- I'd see that the network is working but it wasn't connecting... Finally I left it alone for a long time until I found another paper with the network name and password so I decided what the heck, I'll give it another try so I tried the first original password I tried the first time around and it worked this time... :dohh: I don't know why it wasn't working the first time I tried it this morning. :shrug: I'm just happy it works again and I can connect to my secured network.


----------



## mzswizz

Wow that's funny. And I caved in and tested and ended with another BFN.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I decided not to bother testing this morning... I don't know what my body is doing... It's dropped to an all time low right before the :witch:- last cycle it went down to like 98.10ish before she showed. Today it's down to 98.04. :shrug: Quick, maybe we can wish it away for a :bfp:!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-hoping she doesn't show for you. I'm just done with symptom spotting and testing because I just feel real dumb to be late and test and get BFNs all the time. It's like of she is going to come then come don't have me getting excited and then feel real dumb when she finally arrives and I'm like wow just a late AF.


----------



## deafgal01

I hear ya... That's one reason why I don't waste the pregnancy tests unless AF happens to be late and as I've mentioned, she's rarely late for me. I just knew which side of the board I'm on now (AF or bfp). :shrug: If AF was gonna come, surely she'd have showed by now... But then again I don't know my LP and my dpo yet (I can only guess based on the opk last cycle and this cycle I have both opk and bbt). If she shows, then I will finally know that information. If she doesn't, well, I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mz... it is weird that you haven't gotten a positive. Probably not a good sign :( But can't really say for sure until AF shows up or a blood test is done. Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe go for a blood test Mz? xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Planning on getting a blood test.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- good luck with the blood test. Hope it says that you're preggers!


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. I am going to call the doctor tomorrow and ask how much will it be. We are planning to go to new york in may so it will be nice to be pregnant before then.


----------



## Hels_Bells

DH is being a turd. The Navy sets certain weight limits on people (goes by weight and height) and recently he's always been a few pounds over. His uniform doesn't fit so well anymore and his Captain has publicly made fun of him for it. So almost every week he comes home from drill complaining about how he needs to lose weight, but he won't change his eating habits. So tonight when I wouldn't let him have a third serving of lasagna he stormed off to bed super early. I think he is PMSing.

I'm disappointed because we really needed to BD tonight. grr.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning everyone! Was at the river all weekend... the weather was soooo beautiful! :cloud9: Kinda disappointed with the first exam, just a whole bunch of technical stuff (although I did have a couple funny moments). I'll write about it in my Preggo Journal later today if you guys want to catch up.

Mz: Can't wait till you blood test. Regardless of the outcome, at least you can stop stressing out and you will have a definite answer. My fingers are crossed for you, girl! :hugs:

Hels: Sorry about your DH being a poo poo head. Men get like that. :pizza: I found with my hubby, we would make just enough for us to have dinner at night and for us to eat for lunch the next day. He'll get over it, his pride is probably just bruised and he's seeking out the comfort food :haha:

Defgal: Good luck to you too...


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies

I'm lurking more than posting at the minute, it's not that I'm annoyed that the :witch: got me, more that I don't have a lot to say!!

But I have been making mental notes, for future reference, the following are NOT symptoms for me, so if I experience them this cycle somebody point out that the same thing happened last time:-
1. Weird dreams
2. Cold symptoms (turned out to be - the cold!! :dohh:)
3. Slightly veiny boobs
4. Weird sharp abdominal pains

Can't think of anything else but if I do I'll add them on...


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Conina: You know, your body can trick you... If you have pregnancy on the mind alot, your body can start "acting up" with symptoms of pregnancy as a mental reaction. I think our best symptom is when AF does not show her ugly face (fingers crossed and praying for Mz). Once AF is late, only then would I start symptom spotting and I would definately get a blood test as soon as possible to rule out a stress related late period. Hang in there girlie! It will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hoping - that's so true. You can really talk yourself into being nauseous in the morning, even though for the rest of the month you would just think "I feel a bit [email protected] this morning" and go on with your day. (Of course, after having the mental conversation with yourself "Do I feel [email protected] enough to miss work?" "No" "[email protected]"...)


----------



## Hoping4Babe

For the last 9 months I've paid closer attention to my body than ever before and every little twinge and twitch it would make in hopes that it was good news for me. But every month it would end the exact same. When I started thinking back before we started even talking about TTC, the same little things would pop up here and there. All ignored because we are living organisms and our bodies do some crazy things for no reason all the time. I think as women we are contagious to ourselves sometimes... if I sit all day and keep thinking that the tip of my finger is hurting (even though it isn't), by the end of the day I will uncontiously start favoring that finger and being careful with it, feeling the finger pulsating or something. It's only because you are paying attention to a part of your body which you normally don't. Even still now that I am actually pregnant, it feels nothing like I would have expected it to. It just feels normal, nothing really significant except extreme exhaustion, which if I make myself get up and move around totally goes away (something I would have to do sometimes before I got pregnant). I truly think we get in our own way sometimes, we just can't help it. I used to get soooo pissed when someone would tell me "just stop thinking about it and it will happen when you least expect it to". Ugh, I just wanted to punch them in the throat and cuss them low as dirt, because what do they know? Obviously, they knew a little bit more than I did (even though I swore myself an expert I had read so much on the subject of TTC). Low and behold, the second we finally threw in the towel and I stopped obsessing about all the things we were doing wrong and started focusing on taking care of myself, I was pregnant! Not saying it works every time (of course), but it is an issue many women have.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Where in the world is MZ???


----------



## Hels_Bells

Hoping4Babe said:


> Where in the world is MZ???

:shrug: 

Hope you're okay mz!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been on. Been busy this morning finishing up the painting with DH. Ladies ladies ladies I have some new information! Well DH and DTD yesterday morning and this morning he screamed out my name and I'm like what he is like look. He had on gray boxer briefs and well there was pink spotting over it. So we both looked at each other and he like did your AF start and I'm like no after sex it was just white. Then he said omg babes you are pregnant!! Then I was like I think I ovulated later than I think and it was implantation!!! Which would explain the BFNs. Because if I would've ovulated on time march 15th, I would've had implantation spotting on the 25th which was 4 days before AF due date!!! So it would explain why AF is late and the BFNs. So going to wait til next Tuesday to take a test!!! This is so exciting!!


----------



## deafgal01

ooooooooh Mz!!!!!!


----------



## Hels_Bells

That IS good news!!!!!! Gah next tuesday is so far away! hahaha


----------



## Conina

FX Mz!! But can't believe we have to wait more than a week to find out!!


----------



## mzswizz

I might just cave in and take one this week lol.


----------



## Hels_Bells

well just make sure you wait a few days at least. I don't want to see another negative from you! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I will wait until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooo good luck mz!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: to ya Mz... Hope you get your :bfp: finally!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz: Cave in, PLEASE cave in... Must test by Friday... if for nothing else, to keep us other ladies from stepping out of our "stress free" zone!


----------



## mzswizz

I knooooow! I already have my mind programmed to Friday to test. I am going to have to go buy a test instead of using the last one that I have because that one I will take when DH is off from work which would be Sunday. So if I do get a BFP I am going to have to hold the secret from Friday-Sunday and take a test on Sunday and be like SURPRISE WE ARE PREGNANT lol but that's if I am. I haven't had any spotting at all ever since Sunday. No pinkish discharge no red and nothing after sex!!! Thank you GOD! so it gives me hope for a BFP still. I am officially 1 week late for AF yay. I am happy hopefully this is the BFP I been waiting patiently for. Last night I was getting mild cramps and they kind of reminded me of how they were when I was pregnant so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Conina

Mz - You don't mean you would keep it a secret from us do you??? :winkwink:

Only joking!!


----------



## mzswizz

Lol of course not! We all are anxious and y'all have been here for me like family!


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooo i'm testing Friday too :D


----------



## Hoping4Babe

YAY for Rachael and Mz to both get their :bfp: So wait, Mz, are you getting a blood test or POAS Friday?


----------



## mzswizz

I am going to poas. I will give it to next week before getting blood work done.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll only be 10dpo on Friday so don't get your hopes up for me :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I will be 10 days late so atleast we both at 10 lol


----------



## Rachael1981

10 seems like a good number lol :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah and the thing is the 10th of this month will make it 10 months of TTC.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I think you are both a 10


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hoping!


----------



## Conina

And I've got all 10 fingers and 10 toes crossed for both of you!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Had a bit of a scare this morning, but the doctor said it's perfectly normal. Some scant pale pink spotting that started yesterday. No cramps or anything out of the normal. Tomorrow is the first ultrasound, so hopefully everything is just perfect and it's just my nerves getting the best of me. Keep me in your prayers!


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs: Hoping - will say a wee prayer for you. Keep us informed tomorrow!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping you are in my prayers and no sign of AF still.


----------



## deafgal01

Hoping- fingers are crossed for ya... Let it be nothing and your lil beanie is sticking in there real good.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- not great... But I'll pick myself up and dust myself off and be glad to start anew.


----------



## Zodiac

Got a cold :cry:
Extremely busy at work...
AF due tomorrow...


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-aww what's wrong?

Zodiac-are you taking anything to get over the cold? Colds can be a pain in the butt all the time lol.

Well me I am doing pretty good. AF hasn't showed her face which is fine with me. Hopefully Friday test will be BFP and not bfn. Just give me a faint pink line or two strong lines I don care just give me two pink lines on my test. As long as it's not an evap then I am A OK lol. Friday is in 2 days so once again I am getting pretty nervous. Please please please be a BFP for team conceive stress free!!! Oooh that rhymes lol


----------



## deafgal01

Cramps... :cry: I don't even want to take meds to deal with it!!!!! I feel like moping and hiding in the bed but need to go babysit and save the crying for later...


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: Deafgal :hugs:

I'm tired today, been a long day as didn't sleep well and been trying to get things packed up ready for Friday. Got to be up really early tomorrow, but the good news I'm so tired I could go to bed now, so hopefully I won't have any problems getting an early night.


----------



## Zodiac

I've just been trying to dose up on vitimans. I was feeling a cold comming on last week and I thought I beat it. I woke up with my throat killing me yesterday morning. I've been sucking on Halls, drinking tea, etc...

Ugh, I hear you on the cramps deafgal. I'm not looking forward to it this month. I thought I'd start getting some cramps by today but nothing so far. Unless my other symptoms are covering it up for now!


----------



## mzswizz

I haven't really been paying attention to my body. I noticed mild cramps and sharp pains in my breasts oh and I been snapping on my DH more but other than that nothing serious. No AF and everything is just annoying me now. Hoping I get a BFP because it would explain alot. It would be very funny if I am pregnant because the only thing I did different this cycle was take cod liver oil supplements. If I am pregnant then they are really super fertility food.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Yes doctor said it was normal, but if it got heavier or if I started feeling bad to come in and we would do the ultrasound today to make sure everything was okay. Hopefully baby is just as anxious to meet me as I am to meet baby and just causing a rucous in my poor uterus.


----------



## mzswizz

Well that's great news hoping. Don't forget we want to see pics!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Yes, we need pics! :D


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Definately - Pics should be up by Friday morning. You can rub your belly on the screen for good luck after you see them, and then go POAS. :haha: (would love to actually see that)

Deafgal/Zodiac: So sorry you girls are not feeling well. Vitamin C, Echinacea and loads of water (like 10 cups if you can manage). :hugs: I sure hope you ladies feel better soon. Me no like hearing my girls are ill...


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope I still have internet to see your pics, my internet is getting switched off sometime on Friday but I don't know when! xxx


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Rachael1981 said:


> I hope I still have internet to see your pics, my internet is getting switched off sometime on Friday but I don't know when! xxx

Well, I get to work around 7:30am. So they'll be up by then... if not sooner, because my husband is about to come loose at the seams to tell everyone. :dance: So we'll be uploading the pictures as soon as we get home. I might just upload them on here too, but can't promise anything as I have no idea if I will be super excited and forget what I'm doing :wohoo: ... or so relaxed to finally hear that everything is okay that I won't just go home and pass out :sleep:


----------



## Conina

Ohhh so much to look forward to this week - Hoping's pics and Mz's... test (don't want to jinx it by saying anything else :winkwink:)

No craic here - as usual at this stage in my cycle I'm concentrating on losing weight/getting fit. 5 days in a row in the gym this week :thumbup:

Zodiac and DG - sorry to hear you're not feeling well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

So proud of you, Conina! You go girl!!! Are you doing weights or classes or cardio, give me the scoop?


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done Conina :D

I'll be eagerly awaiting your pics Hoping :D


----------



## Conina

Hoping4Babe said:


> So proud of you, Conina! You go girl!!! Are you doing weights or classes or cardio, give me the scoop?

Mixture of classes and running - I'm doing the Couch 2 5k program. I was at Body Combat for the first time in AGES on Sunday, it was fab!! And my gym has just started Zumba which is such good fun!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-I want to get Zumba for the xbox kinect!

Yay Friday hopefully will be a great day for everyone! We get to see pics and then my test hopefully good results! Either way I will get a blood test if negative. BFPs for the ladies who's testing!! We just got to rub our bellies across hoping's pics and then go poas just like she said lol.


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

I'll be testing Friday too, but as Hoping is 8 hours behind me in LA I'll be testing before she goes to bed Thursday night probably :rofl:


----------



## Zodiac

I drink about a gallon of water a day, so now plus the tea I am running to the ladies room like every 5min! Lol.... I made it into the gym yesterday to train legs after an all day conference I was at despite feeling a bit lousy. I may go tonight for just some quick cardio, you know, try to sweat out the germs a little bit.

So Friday looks like it will be a good day for everyone!! If AF doesn't show tomorrow, I'll probally test on Friday too.

Keeping my hopes up for all of us!!:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for no AFs and BFPs!! I know we all will get our BFPs I can just feel it!


----------



## deafgal01

Thankfully I'm feeling somewhat better now. I visited my nephew and niece- and to my surprise mom was there as well with her client's kids... They're so sweet... I forgot all about cramps and that worked out perfect. Now I'm back home in bed in comfy clothes... Should sleep more. I asked DH to bring me chocolate after his choir practice tonight- he said he will but he thought that skittles is my favorite candy. :rofl: I said skittles is still my favorite, u can get these too for my shift tonight.


----------



## deafgal01

i'm so rubbing my belly on the laptop screen on Hoping's scan- or heck, I'll bring it up on my DH's computer- which has a bigger screen! I'll rub it on that and make him go "wtf" are you doing... I can see myself trying to explain that one to him... :blush: :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I can see that now lol that's hilarious


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yep... On the side note- my AF is being weird again? What the funk is it doing to me mentally now?! I asked on the april tester thread to see if anyone else ever had AF spot- then go light flow for few hours- then back to spotting on the first day??? Granted maybe it's explainable by the fact that I was lying down but still doesn't make sense... :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I have heavy flow AFs so whether I'm laying down or standing or sitting, the flow doesn't really change for me. But yours sounds like how mines was in December at the end of the month. Mines was spotting then gone then spotting then gone...did that for a few days so I thought maybe I could be pregnant because the spotting occurred a week before my AF then days later light flow then spotting then light then finally heavy and then it stopped. It lasted like 8 or 9 days and my normal lasts 7 days and when it comes it comes full force once it starts. Maybe you can be having a whacky AF or maybe something else is occurring. Give it some time to see if it continues like that or if it goes to normal.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz thanks for your input. I will wait and see how it pans out this week. I think it is just af being wacky.


----------



## mzswizz

I have been trying to wait until Friday to test but I'm already caving today. Sitting here in bed contemplating on should I get up around 8am because that's when the store opens. Even though I did fmu around 3am, I have been holding out from the bathroom since then!! Ugh and I thought I was strong minded looks like my mind is kicking my butt lol


----------



## deafgal01

Mz definitely hold out tip Friday if you can... Don't want to see another :bfn:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I know I know. I am trying my best. I know I am going to test again on Tuesday.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

So what's been going on with you?


----------



## deafgal01

15 mins til I get off work :yipee: aunt flow is starting to flow I think so she got my memo to not tease anymore I think. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal- I guess she finally gave in and was like okay okay you win sheesh


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Yep, she knows I rule this body... :smug: Too bad it's not a heavy flow yet... :shrug: Oh well, can't have it all or all your way. Still a light flow but better than spotting... It'll probably up to medium flow later today hopefully as she kicks into gear...

So what are you doing today, Mz?


----------



## mzswizz

Well I'm just starting to think that I'm out and I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. I know I'm not out until AF shows but I don't think I am pregnant anymore. I had PMA but now I just don't feel it anymore.


----------



## deafgal01

Aw Mz! Did you find AF yet? Where's she hiding at anyways? I finally managed to compromise with AF on my end of things... She agreed to my terms and I'll let her be for now... :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Noooooo!!!! It's ok Mz, we have enough PMA on your behalf!!


----------



## mzswizz

AF didn't show at all. No signs whatsoever of her. But I just think if I get negatives then maybe I'm not. I don't know just from thinking of everything I am just feeling like show already so I can get on with trying. Most likely I got to do a blood test and then wait for them to say well you're results came back negative for pregnancy.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mz - but all your symptoms are good for pregnancy? How else do you explain that? We'll PMA for ya...


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: to everyone! Thanks ladies. Y'all are right I should keep my head up if no AF. I guess I just am afraid of getting another BFN. I was looking for a job at a pet store hopefully get it! $25 for a blood test so I am goin to put that aside and see what Tuesday's test says. If positive then yay if negative then got to go get that blood test so I know what's going on!


----------



## Zodiac

Deafgal AF gets wierd like that for me too. I'll sport, then nothing, then get a flow the next day. Over night nothing comes down and takes a while to get started again once I'm up and about....I was like that for a while then GYN had decided to put me on BCP to help "regulate" things. Before that I had lost my period all together for about 3 months b/c my BF got so low during my competions. Anyway, since I started using Vitex my periods got better and more steady flow.

MZ- don't stress. Something is going on with your body, so hopefully it is a BFP. How have your symptoms been this week?

I woke up feeling like complete crap today. Not even from the cold anymore, I actually feel better in terms of being sick. I woke up at 6am to go to the gym but had to go back to bed because I had a massive migraine. I feel like I got kicked in the forehead, and I feel nausea right now too. I took so long trying to get ready for work this morning. My head is still throbing. No AF yet (due today), so maybe these are signals of it comming soon.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies... feeling very [email protected]#$%^&* this morning. Had my first little (big) cry last night (freaking hormones :cry: ). I'm still spotting, but once last night and once this morning the spotting was a little more red, not so much pale pink. :growlmad: Only when I whiped was it a brighter (diluted) red, and a small touch on my undies which was very pale pink. Trying not to let my nerves get the best of me. :wacko: My husband told me this, "Baby, it's my kid, so it was probably just playing around in there and punched itself in the nose. You know I get nose bleeds easy, that's probably what's going on. Just a bloody nose." :wedding: I love him so much...

Mz: You are only down on yourself because you keep taking those dang home preggo test. :hugs: Hold out until you are ready to get the blood test. No point stressing yourself out :wacko: , which could do harm if you are pregnant. Stay calm as you can and when you can take it anymore, take your $25 and go get your blood test (not a game for your Kinect :dohh:). Make sure if you do it on Friday you go early, as if you get there too late, your results won't come back until Monday (and trust me, you will wig out waiting that long) :hugs: Keep your head up girl!

I'm so glad you all took me seriously about rubbing your tummies on my picture LOL :rofl: I meant it literally, but figured you guys would just think of me as crazy as usual. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-you're not out until the witch shows. For me I get cramps every now and then. Mostly been extremely moody like seriously moody. My DH has even got upset and even said I'm driving him crazy by being nice then 1 minute later being mean then the next minute being nice again.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-I have decided not to test until Tuesday. And then go do the blood test. Don't want to do the blood test if I got 1 more test left and it comes up positive because then o can just go to my doc and get it confirmed etc. Those HPTs will be the death of me I tell you lol.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Hoping-I have decided not to test until Tuesday. And then go do the blood test. Don't want to do the blood test if I got 1 more test left and it comes up positive because then o can just go to my doc and get it confirmed etc. Those HPTs will be the death of me I tell you lol.

I know, girl... trust me, I know. Just keep yourself busy, and Tuesday will get here fast enough. Oooohhh, and that way you can have all weekend to rub your belly on my picture (ugh, is that weird... who cares!) :friends:


----------



## Zodiac

Lol...MZ. Have you seen the Everybody Loves Raymond Episode when Debra is having her "ladies days"? Ray records her mood swings and she just goes crazy on him, the phone rings and she's laughing, then she's crying again. It was on last night and it was hilarious!! Sounds like you!!:haha:

Hubby wanted me to take a test last night. I told him I'm not even late yet, so I will wait until Friday or Saturday if AF doesn't show. He's now being more impaitent than I am.

After that conversation we had another talk last night about him being so worried about a pregancy and what "could" go wrong and about not wanting to see me in pain/uncomfortable. I explained to him again that it's really bothering me that when we talk about being pregnant that's the 1st kind of stuff he talks about instead of the good stuff. So he said he's just being protective of me, which I understand, but then I explained to him that I'm going to NOT want to tell him if I'm feeling bad b/c I'll be afraid he's going to over react or just start being too worried to enjoy the pregnancy with me. I think he "got it" when I said that.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac said:


> Lol...MZ. Have you seen the Everybody Loves Raymond Episode when Debra is having her "ladies days"? Ray records her mood swings and she just goes crazy on him, the phone rings and she's laughing, then she's crying again. It was on last night and it was hilarious!! Sounds like you!!:haha:
> 
> Hubby wanted me to take a test last night. I told him I'm not even late yet, so I will wait until Friday or Saturday if AF doesn't show. He's now being more impaitent than I am.
> 
> After that conversation we had another talk last night about him being so worried about a pregancy and what "could" go wrong and about not wanting to see me in pain/uncomfortable. I explained to him again that it's really bothering me that when we talk about being pregnant that's the 1st kind of stuff he talks about instead of the good stuff. So he said he's just being protective of me, which I understand, but then I explained to him that I'm going to NOT want to tell him if I'm feeling bad b/c I'll be afraid he's going to over react or just start being too worried to enjoy the pregnancy with me. I think he "got it" when I said that.

Have you read "7 things men thing about when we're pregnant"? They are the protectors and providers. That is how their brains operate. They don't feel the things we feel, they can't even comprehend being pregnant and all the changes we go through. It is instinct for them to worry and be cautious, and a good sign that they want to share in the experience with you and are concerned for your well being. Trust me, however calm and collected you might be now, once your pregnant thoughts and worries fly through your brain out of nowhere and you can't control them. It's natural. Be glad you have a man that is interested... I see many threads in 1st tri that are women complaining about there uninvolved men.


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-noo I so missed it but it sounds hilarious. My DH probably would've started to record me after that. The funny thing is every time I snapped I apologized and he like no I don't want your apologies anymore because in the next 2 mins you're going to give me another one lol and he also was like im so serious you better be pregnant because you are driving me insane with your mood swings lol it was kind of like de ja vu when he said that because he said that the last time before I found out i was pregnant. Hoping that is a good sign.

Hoping-oh yeah I am going to rub my belly on the screen all the way up to Tuesday!! I hope my DH don't catch me in mid rub because then he is going to probably send me to a psychiatric ward thinking I went completely mad. Boy how hard will it be to explain no no I'm not crazy I'm just rubbing my belly against the pic for good luck lol yep he will stamp me officially crazy then lol.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> Zodiac-you're not out until the witch shows. For me I get cramps every now and then. Mostly been extremely moody like seriously moody. My DH has even got upset and even said I'm driving him crazy by being nice then 1 minute later being mean then the next minute being nice again.

That's me on a normal day :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-lol. I'm more nice most of the time. The only time I would get moody is AF or pregnant. Lately everything just has been irritating me.


----------



## Zodiac

Hoping4Babe said:


> Have you read "7 things men thing about when we're pregnant"? They are the protectors and providers. That is how their brains operate. They don't feel the things we feel, they can't even comprehend being pregnant and all the changes we go through. It is instinct for them to worry and be cautious, and a good sign that they want to share in the experience with you and are concerned for your well being. Trust me, however calm and collected you might be now, once your pregnant thoughts and worries fly through your brain out of nowhere and you can't control them. It's natural. Be glad you have a man that is interested... I see many threads in 1st tri that are women complaining about there uninvolved men.

No I haven't read that, just tried to Google but found nothing. Where can I find it?

We do have 13yr old daughter, but trying for baby #2 is like starting from scratch.


----------



## mzswizz

I have no kids but I know he will be protective and cautious because he is like that now with us lol


----------



## Zodiac

You know that you said that MZ, I realize that he really didn't get to be a protector with my 1st pregnancy....so I guess maybe he's going to double up this time around!!


----------



## mzswizz

More like triple protection lol it's cute and annoying at times


----------



## mzswizz

Update...not feeling good at all. My head feels like I'm spinning. So feeling dizzy right now I don't understand why it randomly came.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> Update...not feeling good at all. My head feels like I'm spinning. So feeling dizzy right now I don't understand why it randomly came.

 That's what happened to me when my period was 12 days late. Next thing I knew I was bleeding like crazy. Could be that you are going through something similar and the build up of excess uterine lining is making your hormones go crazy.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mzswizz

This the 2nd time I have been dizzy. Once like the week before AF or the week or and today. If only my body would tell me its AF or BFP.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac said:


> Hoping4Babe said:
> 
> 
> Have you read "7 things men thing about when we're pregnant"? They are the protectors and providers. That is how their brains operate. They don't feel the things we feel, they can't even comprehend being pregnant and all the changes we go through. It is instinct for them to worry and be cautious, and a good sign that they want to share in the experience with you and are concerned for your well being. Trust me, however calm and collected you might be now, once your pregnant thoughts and worries fly through your brain out of nowhere and you can't control them. It's natural. Be glad you have a man that is interested... I see many threads in 1st tri that are women complaining about there uninvolved men.
> 
> No I haven't read that, just tried to Google but found nothing. Where can I find it?
> 
> We do have 13yr old daughter, but trying for baby #2 is like starting from scratch.Click to expand...

Here you go... 
7 Fears Expectant Fathers Face


----------



## Zodiac

I just e-mailed that to The Husband!

Ugh...still feeling yucky. I just drank a cup of coffee since caffine sometimes helps with my headaches, but it just made me all queasy instead. I think I'm starting to get cramps too...not too sure. Unless the migraine med and the coffee is just not agreeing with my tummy.:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I feel dizzy my gums started bleeding out of nowhere and I'm super tired but want to get up and eat. Don't even get me started on my headache.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Zodiac said:


> I just e-mailed that to The Husband!
> 
> Ugh...still feeling yucky. I just drank a cup of coffee since caffine sometimes helps with my headaches, but it just made me all queasy instead. I think I'm starting to get cramps too...not too sure. Unless the migraine med and the coffee is just not agreeing with my tummy.:shrug:

Ugh that sucks. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Zodiac: I do that all the time. Kinda feeling like poo, and it seems like everything I do just makes it worse. :) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you feel better zodiac! Ladies my puppy is getting so big! He has his wittle teeth and his eyes are to die for...he is going to be 2 months old on the 24th and already he acts like he is in his terrible 2s lol. He gets into everything and loves to fight one of our female dogs. He doesn't really fancy the male dogs lol.


----------



## deafgal01

Zodiac- :shock: I hope that's not what's happening to me- after 5 cycles, that it's gonna do this to me and make me think I might need "help" regulating things!!! All my life it's been normal AF! Screw that, I'm going back to AF and make her promise that she won't do that to me...

Mz- bleeding gums when you brush teeth is a VERY GOOD sign that you're preggers... Maybe the next time you take that test for a :bfp: Tuesday, it'll show up as a big fat :bfp:!

How's everyone else? Oh good news, AF seems to be flowing today... :dance: Now she got my memo- that right, she ain't boss of me, It's me who's boss of my body!


----------



## mzswizz

I am hoping it will be a BFP on Tuesday.


----------



## Zodiac

Deaf Gal- nah I doubt your AF is going to get wierd on you now. I had reasons. But either way Vitex is supposed to help with conception as well as regulating cycles.

So I went to see my cousin at lunch and she told me that her husbands, cousin's wife just found out she was pregnant. They conceived the 1st month of trying! happy for them:D

I on the other hand squeezed in another laser session while I could, so I got zapped at lunch. I'll tell you the feeling of that made me forget about any other symptoms I was feeling!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well right now Im babysitting my little niece she is so adorable. I love her to death. Hows everyone


----------



## Conina

Hi all, I'm having an ok day - had to pay the £600 for the car but DH ended up paying out of his own account which was really nice as it was soooooo my fault that it needed fixed!! 

Otherwise just on the wind-down to the weekend :happydance:. The weather's lovely here (for Ireland!!) which puts everyone in a good mood!!


----------



## mzswizz

It is the normal hot and sunny weather down here in Florida. Every day is like a beach day down here. I might just skip testing on tuesday and just do the blood work. Now im totally on edge like I GOT TO KNOW :brat:!!!! These tests are going to drive me crazy :haha:. I am not stressing it even though it seems like it lol but I would just like to know whats going on with my body.


----------



## Conina

I don't know how you're not stressing Mz. The two week wait is bad enough - you've had a four week wait!!


----------



## mzswizz

I guess because I am more like I must be pregnant so I guess that's what has been keeping me sane lol.


----------



## Conina

FX anyway - can't wait to hear.

Hubby is watching the golf and the weather in Georgia looks beautiful, so Florida must be even nicer. And Rory McIlroy from good ol' NI is winning!! (for the moment...)


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping I get a positive blood test or HPT SOMETHING lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well here's a creepy update. When DH was at work, I was looking up psychic readings just to see what they were all about not trying to use it though. Then I was like let me just get off my laptop. Wellll my DH was heading home from work and called me to say something weird happened to him at work. While he was at the warehouse, a guy came up to him and said, "is your wife pregnant?" my DH said "why are you asking me that?" the guy said "well I felt nauseous and light headed all day so someone's wife is pregnant and I asked around and everyone else says no so it must be yours." my DH said "but why my wife out of all people." the guy "I don't know we must be born the same month, when is your wife's birthday?" my DH "her birthday is in December." the guy "yeah it has to be her my birthday is December 19th." my DH was like wow ok and left!!! Can you see creepy?! That was so random and out of all thongs the guy asked is his wife pregnant?! Im thinking that maybe God is giving me a sign to just relax and I will get my BFP soon. What do you ladies think?


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Yes, just relax. That's definitely a SIGN


----------



## deafgal01

Zodiac, never know... Maybe my body's just gonna have one wacky month with AF and then after this I get my :bfp: or whatever next cycle... (well the end of this cycle I mean)...

Mz- you are so pregnant! Might as well get the blood works done soon (next week sometime) so it has time to build up these hcg... It's creepy but definitely a sign that someone approached your husband at work (and he didn't even know that you two were trying).

I'm having a great night here. Running on 4 1/2 hours of sleep so it'll be interesting tonight for sure... I'm already HYPER... :wohoo: so you might see me being a bit well... on the goofy side tonight... :-= Can't say I didn't warn ya!


----------



## Conina

mzswizz said:


> Well here's a creepy update. When DH was at work, I was looking up psychic readings just to see what they were all about not trying to use it though. Then I was like let me just get off my laptop. Wellll my DH was heading home from work and called me to say something weird happened to him at work. While he was at the warehouse, a guy came up to him and said, "is your wife pregnant?" my DH said "why are you asking me that?" the guy said "well I felt nauseous and light headed all day so someone's wife is pregnant and I asked around and everyone else says no so it must be yours." my DH said "but why my wife out of all people." the guy "I don't know we must be born the same month, when is your wife's birthday?" my DH "her birthday is in December." the guy "yeah it has to be her my birthday is December 19th." my DH was like wow ok and left!!! Can you see creepy?! That was so random and out of all thongs the guy asked is his wife pregnant?! Im thinking that maybe God is giving me a sign to just relax and I will get my BFP soon. What do you ladies think?

That's so weird!! I suppose all you can do is wait and see, but still, what a bizarre thing to happen.

I have been vaguely looking at getting a reading done, but I think it would be counter-productive, knowing me I would totally rely on it and think I was definitely out until whatever month they said. And that's when I don't even believe in psychics!! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal & Conina-I had whacky AFs before getting pregnant so it is possible that can happen. And you are soooo right! The guy didn't even know we are trying, my AF is late, and the main thing is HOW DID HE KNOW THAT MY HUSBAND WAS MARRIED?! I was like who was that guy and my h was like I don't know it was some guy that works inside the warehouse and people say he is kind of disabled but he must have some special abilities because that creeped me out lol. I tell you if we were born the same year people would think I married my twin lol. I still thought it was crazy for that to happen. I heard about slot of women who did psychic readings and they were wrong so that's why I just let it happen.


----------



## deafgal01

:saywhat: wacky AF before pregnant??!! No way!!! My tender breasts stopped as soon I started spotting.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-yes girl. Before the m/c, my cycles were whacky with a capital w. I would miss months and then when it does come, it would lasts for 2 weeks!! You would think it would be harder for me to get pregnant right?! Well after the whacky AF in February last year I fell pregnant right after AF. so yes it's possible.


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: so this could very well be it? Wow I really don't know what to say or think. This blows my mind obviously!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Terrible news ladies... Just wanted to let you know that we had the ultrasound the baby lost it's heartbeat. :cry: Doctor said it must have happened in the past fews. It was beautiful and so perfect looking. Had 2 legs, 2 arms, head and body. Heart stopped at 8+3. I'm so scared that it happened when the nurse took my culture last Friday. :growlmad: That Saturday is about the day the heart stopped. I'm in a million pieces right now. Jut keep me in your prayers... I'm going to try to pass it naturally this weekend. I just can't believe this. :sadangel:


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry Hoping! Thats terrible. I'm always here if you need to talk or vent. :hugs: :cry:


----------



## kelsey111

sorry to hear that hun, :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Awww Hoping you're in my prayers!!! Will they find out why it happened?


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Aww hoping that's awful. You're in all of our thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: aww hoping. I am going to do a strong prayer for you. We all are here for you if you need someone to talk to. How did this happen? Do you think the nurse did something wrong for that to have happened?


----------



## Hels_Bells

:nope: Hoping... so sorry... That is so sad.... :(


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-I think the baby would've been to beautiful/handsome to handle on earth so God had to bring the baby back up to heaven. Don't worry god will all bless us with beautiful children. I know he wouldn't put us through anything we couldn't handle.


----------



## Zodiac

Hoping I am soo crushed for you. Sorry:hugs2:

MZ- that is wierd. But I do belive in people having a 6th sense. My grandmother knew I was pregnant before I even told anyone and she dabbles in spirit and tarot card readings.

I'm almost hesitant to share this new right now.....but to my surprise I got a :bfp: this morning!! AF never showed yesterday and I am still feeling a bit crappy. I wanted to take some cold medicine but was hesitant since AF didn't show. DH said, "Babe I'm pretty sure your pregnant so go test". 

Well I tested, took two test actually and YES I'm pregnant!!


----------



## Dazed

YAY Zodiac :happydance:


----------



## Hels_Bells

NO WAY Zodiac! This is bittersweet news given Hopings circumstance, but I can't even express how happy I am for you!


----------



## Conina

Congrats Zodiac :happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months


----------



## Zodiac

Hels_Bells said:


> NO WAY Zodiac! This is bittersweet news given Hopings circumstance, but I can't even express how happy I am for you!

I know...I feel kind of funny announcing it. So I am sorry if anyone took a bad feeling.


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-I believe people could have those type of abilities. Especially him, out of all the things to say, he said is your wife pregnant. So I know that has to either mean I am pregnant now or I will get pregnant soon and last but not else CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP :happydance: whoo hoo! I'm happy for you. Atleast this kind of brightens our day a little due to hoping's unfortunate news.


----------



## Zodiac

Well my heart goes out to Hoping, and I pray she gets some answers as to what may have gone wrong. Makes me scared at the same time.

I honestly was really surprised when that 2nd line showed. We just started trying in March, so I did not expect to get a BFP so soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping is a strong woman. I am pretty sure she is going to pick herself up dust herself off and get back on that horse! What is the secret zodiac because I have been trying for almost 10 months and nothing happened well that I know of right now lol


----------



## Conina

Actually, my brother has a weird 6th sense where he knows when someone is pregnant without being told. The first time it was noticed was when mum was pregnant with me - he was about 8 and a half at the time (I was a bit of an afterthought - or mistake!!). My mum sat them all down and said "I have some news" and he said "You're having a baby" - not the first thing you would expect from an 8 year old. He also knew when my sister was pregnant.

Its happened a few times since then, including one time when he said to a co-worker and caused ructions when she thought people had been telling her secrets round the workplace!!


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I can solo see your brother telling a woman at his job, you're pregnant and she starts screaming who told him I was pregnant?! That's a funny image. And I think everything happens for a reason so now all I can do is wait and see.


----------



## Zodiac

mzswizz said:


> Hoping is a strong woman. I am pretty sure she is going to pick herself up dust herself off and get back on that horse! What is the secret zodiac because I have been trying for almost 10 months and nothing happened well that I know of right now lol

:shrug: lol... I have been taking Vitex since November and in December I started drinking pre-conception tea by herb love 2x a day. But when I started that stuff it was more the regulate my period that to try to get pregnant. But I guess it worked!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I so got to go get that tea right now lol. I love tea though so any good tea that can also help with fertility oh yeah I'm buying lol


----------



## deafgal01

Zodiac- that's really cool- you didn't scare me off with your feedback about the 6th sense... I think it's cool some people have that skill.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok I thought I was going to come on here to say AF just got me. I came upstairs and the minute I changed into my shorts, I felt warm and something started leaking out down there (sorry tmi). So I rushed into the bathroom and to my surprise, it was only CM!! whew thank goodness. It was alot and I know it's cm because DH and I didn't DTD at all yesterday now that I think about it it's been like 3 days we haven't sooo got to pounce on him now lol. But as I went to use the bathroom I noticed the cm was crumby like and stays on top of the water (sorry tmi) and also when I wipe it's like a whitish yellowish cm. I don't know if that's good or bad but after a few wipes it looks white to me. If I am pregnant I would be around 6+4. I thought I would've been further than that. Here I am freaking out thinking I would be around 8 weeks by now and getting BFNs. I'm still early in so I'm hoping it's still a chance if I am pregnant.


----------



## Hels_Bells

guys are any of you taking prenatals and getting sick on them? Twice after I took them I had to run to the bathroom heaving. At first I thought it was morning sickness but then I realized it was far too early for that lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-if you are 6dpo it's not too early. Also, when I was pregnant and taking Prenate DHA, I wanted to go get different prenatals because it always had me feeling nauseous I always felt like I had to run to the bathroom because I felt like it was coming up.


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- I take mine in the mornings and they don't make me sick- maybe cuz I go to sleep in the mornings after taking them so I don't really know if they do make people sick or not. Might help to take them after eating a breakfast or something? I'm with Mz though- it's not too early for you to have morning sickness if you're preggers.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Really? I thought it started at 4-6 weeks :shrug:

My Dr said they could make me nauseous and if they do just to take folic acid. It sucks because I just bought the prenatals and they weren't cheap lol. I don't think we made it this cycle though. No symptoms what so ever.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-some women don't experience any symptoms and end up pregnant.


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- the only reason I take prenatal vitamins is so I can get all my necessary vitamins and to cover my bases in case I do ever conceive- providing baby with the folic acid necessary for its growth.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi ladies
I haven't been on this thread for a bit but I just came back in and wanted to say *Hoping4babe* - I am so sorry for your loss. It is a difficult process and you will go through many emotions, but seek support from you DH and others, and from the girls here too when you need it - I found it helpful to talk things through (and cry) whenever I felt like it..

*Zodiac* - congrats on your BFP :)


----------



## mzswizz

How are all of you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- doing fine today.. It's a rather gloomy day so spending it hiding in bed cuz I feel like it... AF is being weird again so I give up... How are you doing today?


----------



## mzswizz

I'm doing good. Applied to some jobs and went to take a test for one. The jobs I applied for sounds promising.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- good luck with the jobs!

:dohh: I overlooked why my dog was hiding under the bed... At first I thought maybe it was cuz of the storm/rain- she doesn't like that very much. But this afternoon when I used the toilet, I realized there was 2 used tampons missing from the bathroom trash and when I checked under the bed, there was wipes and paper all over the floor so obviously the bandit striked again and it's the dog... Always the sneaky sly dog... I think she ate the tampons cuz I can't find them anywhere... We're so investing in a new bathroom trash can- one with a LID... That should solve the problem. When we lived in an apartment, I had this little shelves thing that I could sneak the trashcan under and she couldn't access it that way, but there's not enough space for that in our bathroom now so I haven't used anything to prevent it... :dohh: Maybe part of it is my fault... She has open access...


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah dogs know when they are doing wrong. My dog used to chew up our underwear lol we saw him laying and chewing on our underwear in his bed....it just had to be the ring leader chihuahua lol. Maybe you should just close the door so she can't get inside.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz, I tried shutting the door several times to teach her to not bother the bathroom but I guess she gets bored so she gets into it... :shrug: I guess we could close the door but suppose we forgot one day or whatever? Then what? The lid would be an added bonus of that.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I've studied animal psychology a little and the little buggers don't actually know when they've done something wrong. They really can't associate the two. They just know you aren't happy with them! lol. My dog has gotten in the trash a couple times too. She doesn't ever eat the tampons but she drags them all over the house. Last time my husband found them.... poor guy he was so grossed out!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I totally understand. The more security the better!

Hels-I remember when my chihuahua had my underwear running around my MIL house because we were staying there until we moved into our house after we got married. Can you imagine my face when my MIL saw my underwear let alone the chihuahua playing with them like it was a chew toy.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- good grief! That's gotta be embarrassing...

Hels- at least your dog doesn't eat it... I think mine did...

Best solution is replace bathroom trash cans with a new one that has lids on them so Hope can't get into them... I'll have to post a new pic of the hammock! I was sitting/laying down in the new hammock outside. :dohh: Just realized the pic I picked for facebook has Hope's butt in it while I'm laying in the hammock. :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Hi all, I'm having a nice relaxing weekend. Got up early (ish) this morning, went to two classes in the gym, out for lunch with DH then out for dinner tonight for DH's dad's b'day and a few drinks. Now home and watching golf...


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I totally been there with the pictures of my dog's butt lol. Trash cans with lids should do the trick unless she figures out how to open them lol.

Conina-sounds like a good day. I am also having a good day because no AF and have been pretty busy with DH today. Hoping for a BFP on Tuesday.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hi girls... Just wanted to pop in and give a little update. I've had a rough couple of days and probably have several more rough days ahead. I still have not passed. Still spotting slightly, no actual blood or anything yet. I've had some uncomfortable cramping, but I don't know if it's real or just my head subcontiously responding to the news. I want to fix myself a HUGE glass of wine so bad, but it feels morally wrong to have a drink while it's still in there. I know I'm fishing, but what if there's a 1 in a million chance they were wrong. I wish this would just happen and be done with so we can recover and move on. I know it sounds cold, but this feels like psychological torture. 

Zodiac: on a lighter note, CONGRADULATIONS! Do not ever feel like you can't share good news, GREAT news! I am so happy for you and pray that you have a wonderful and happy pregnancy and healthy baby. My granny told me, God never closes a door without opening another. Regardless of the pain I'm feeling right now over our loss, I'm so grateful for so many other things... My loving family and friends, my absolutely amazing husband that I could not live a moment without, and will to get up in the morning and not forget all that life has to offer me. I am so ridiculously excited for you and your family, and I want to know ever little detail and twinge and crave you get. Creating life is a celebration and no one can take that away from you. 

Thank all you ladies for your warm condolences. They are greatly appreciated and I will keep you guys updated with any news. 

Mz: only a couple more days, my fingers are crossed for you, sweetie.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hoping


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-that's the PMA we like to see. God would not put you in a situation that you can't overcome. Are you cramping really bad? When I had a m/c instead of bleeding bright red, I had brown blood so I though something was wrong. I didn't pass naturally though. The day I found out via ultrasound, was the same day they scheduled me for a d&c. I felt the cramps from that though. I know you will get the healthy 9 months you deserve.


----------



## SMFirst

Hoping - I had very similar thoughts as you - I wanted things to be over, but then I felt guilty about that.. From seeing those first spots of blood to the end mine took three weeks but it felt like an eternity. I had a fairly big emotional crash a few weeks after that but after a good talk with my husband I felt everything sort of lift and I felt much better.. 

What MzSwizz said is absolutely true.. You and your DH will overcome this and be stronger (and likely closer), and most importantly you will cherish your forever baby all the more because of the challenges..

:hugs:


----------



## Zodiac

Glad to see an update from you Hoping. Keeps your spirits high and even though we don't understand our path sometimes, I truly believe that things happen for a reason. The reason may not always be clear at first, but one day later in life you will look back and have peace.

So I spoke with my doc over the phone on Friday and she confirmed that I am about 4 weeks along. She said I can wait about 2 weeks before going in for my 1st prenatal, unless I feel like something is wrong, then of course go in right away. I've been taking a prenatal since Dec. so I'm covered in that dept.

I went straight home after work on Friday, we ordered dinner, watched a movie and told our daughter the news. She is 13...turning 14 on May 13th, she was very "nonchalant" about the news. She said she's so used to it just being the 3 of us she feels weird that there's going to be another person around. I think she's still just trying to process it. Although she's not totally surprised b/c before Christmas we did tell her we were planning on having another baby.

Rest of my weekend was good. Went to the gym Saturday morning and got a good workout in. Then we met up with my dad and little sister (19) and went to dinner and caught a movie. We haven't told them the news yet. Waiting for DHs mom to get back from Dominican Republic so all the parents can find out in person.

Other than that I don't "feel" pregnant. No sickness or anything, I suppose it is still early. The only symptom I've been feeling since Friday morning are my boobs. Bra feels a little too tight and my nipples feel like they are just permanently hard!


----------



## mzswizz

Zodiac-congrats on the pregnancy. Hope you have a h&h 9 months. If I am pregnant I am not going to tell my parents or my big sister (29) until I am 3 or 4 months along. Plus my sister and I would be pregnant around the same time so when she does break the news it will take the attention away from me which is good until we are ready to tell them lol. I started feeling nauseous when I was 5 weeks along. My friend when she was like 4 weeks so it's not too early. 

Ladies I am having sore hips and (tmi) but my nipples look different not the areolas but the actual nipples look like the middle part looks more open and wider I don't know what that is all about. Also I crave only cereal salad and sweets in that order. That has been my everyday meals for a few days now so that is truly weird. Also speaking of hips my DH said he noticed my hips are getting wide who knows why.


----------



## Conina

Zodiac - just love seeing your ticker!! :hugs:

Mz - all sounds v good. Are you testing on Tues?

I'm feeling v proud of myself today - I have a bit of a mental block when it comes to running in public. I only ever run in the gym. But it's such a lovely day today (again, by NI standards!!). My gym's only open for a couple of hours on a Sunday morning, and since we were out last night and I wasn't feeling 100% this morning, I was up too late. 

So I'm just back from my very first outside run!! And surprisingly it wasn't too bad!! Even though the park was really busy with the nice weather. It's not much, but I think it's good!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I am testing on Tuesday. If it comes back I am going to get a blood test because I am on cd48 when normally AF arrives on cd36 so I am 12 days late! I got to be pregnant well atleast that's what I'm hoping lol. All the other times I thought I was but af came on time this time I thought AF was going to come and now it is late what's the irony in that lol.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Question! If I am taking an early response test, like one of the six day early tests, and AF is due Saturday, what is the earliest I can test? Monday? Tuesday?


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-depending on when implantation would've occurred. I would say Tuesday or try to hold out until Thursday maybe. The longer you wait the more accurate the early response test is. You don't want to test too early and get a false negative if you are pregnant.


----------



## Hels_Bells

True, I just need to know as soon as possible. My 21st birthday is Tuesday. My party isn't until Sunday so I'll know by then for sure but if DH and I go out to dinner on Tuesday I'd like to be able to order a drink safely. Better play it safe than sorry though.


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies, something isn't right. I really think I am pregnant this time because we have the ac on around 72 to 70 degrees and my DH says it is cold in here but I feel hot like as if it was 85 degrees in here with a cool breeze and I am sitting in front of the ac vent so I should feel the coldest but I don't.


----------



## Hels_Bells

MZ - did you take another hpt or are you just going to wait for the blood test?


----------



## mzswizz

I havent taken another test yet. I am going to test Tuesday and if negative take a blood test. My DH wants both of us to go to the doctor together because he got to have a doctor sign for his medical exam so he can do the obstacle course for the state troopers test so he can hopefully get the job and also I can know what's going on. So we shall see when we will be able to go. I will be $90 for both of us so that's good. And plus the place is open everyday from 8am-8pm so I should have results by the next day or so.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz get that blood test as soon as possible- I think you're preggers!

Hels- I hope you get that :bfp: asap... i agree, wait as long as you possibly can and then test. It depends on how many days past ovulation you are too- and when it implanted.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I am hoping that I am pregnant and I have to wait until my DH goes to take the exam.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- tell your hubby to hurry up so you can get that blood test! :haha: I know, we can't control his free time... Darn it.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-lol trust me I have been asking when he going for the longest. I'm like helloooo I need that blood test darn it!!!! Lol I'm going to get him to come around eventually. Hoping it's this week though because the sooner the better.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :thumbup: Simply tell him if he doesn't get his ass to the dr this week for you to get your blood test when he gets his check up, the girls on BnB will go :ninja: on his ass!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. He looked at me like I was crazy lol.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I knew he'd do that... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol you gotta love him lol. I am sure hoping for the BFP!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz I really hope you get your :bfp: You definitely gotta be preggers... No doubt about it!


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounding promising! :D


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies... Hope everyone is doing well. 

Zodiac: How are you feeling?


----------



## Sweedot

any news yet Mzswizz???

I have had my fingers crossed for you?

baby dust!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I took a test today and unfortunately it was a negative. My DH said the control line looks different. He still thinks I have a chance but I think my AFs are just back to being out of whack again. I'm just giving up on BFPs now because I don't think I am pregnant anymore. AF needs to just come already so I can move on.


----------



## Zodiac

Hoping4Babe said:


> Good morning ladies... Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Zodiac: How are you feeling?

I'm feeling good, still don't "feel" pregnant, except for the tierdness & sore boobies. Last week I barely had an appitite, but I did start feeling hungier this weekend, so I guess it's back.

I just updated my meal plan outline and my workout routines for the week with some slight adjustments. I am just dying to announce to more people!

MZ- I guess it looks like you need to see the doc etiher way to figure out what's going on. Hopefully it is a BFP and the tests just aren't picking up the hormones. But if not, you really should look into taking Vitex and the Pre-conception tea I told you about. They are both pretty inexpensive. It really helped me while I was trying to get my periods back on track, and it obviously also helped boost my fertility. You can find both on babyhopes.com


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Mz: Splurge, honey, and go take a dang blood test and get it over with. This way you know 100% and it will take so much pressure off your shoulders.

Zodiac: That is great. There's a huge possiblity you may not "feel" pregnant for a while. Everyone is different. I know the feeling about wanting to scream it from the top of the world. It's so surreal...


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Thanks for the info. For the blood test, I have to put it on hold because with all the bills, DH only has enough to get his medical exam. So I feel like everything is going downhill. I was feeling positive but now I feel like a Debbie downer. I don't want to bring down anyone's PMA down though. I am going to try and get a job so I can get the money to go see a doctor myself and pay for everything. I just want to know what's going on with me. Starting to lose hope on getting pregnant anytime soon. I just need a pick me up. I know anything is possible and stay strong but it seems like it's getting harder every day especially seeing that everyone around me is pregnant or had a baby.


----------



## Sweedot

i agree about the vitex, (chaste berry extract) it helped regulate my cycles, and i ovulated day 14 exactly every month I took those....

I also took the supplement Maca as well, which is also excellent...

I have a whole bunch of maca and vitex left, I could send them to you Mzswizz, since they are just sat in my bathroom cabinet...

alternatively, I've heard Soy isoflavones work wonders too!

for anyone who is interested, I also have about 50 internet cheapie ovulation strips Id be willing to post out, since I dont need those either!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks sweedot i would so love that!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Freebies!

Mz- Good luck, hope you find the money or a job so you can get yourself checked out and asap... :hugs: I hope it doesn't take too much longer to find out and don't let the sights of babies or pregnant ladies get you down- cuz you will be right there soon enough!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal. Just went and took tests for 3 different jobs. Somebody has to call me lol. Mentally and emotionally I am drained. My mind is done and I don't know about my emotions. I'm just living life right now. Hopefully a BFP will come for all of us soon.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

I found a great quote that I would like to share with you ladies:

"Hope is when we feel the pain that makes us try again." -Chico Science

:hug:

I think I will be passing soon... spotting is getting to be a brighter red. Although I'm greatful that there is so much information on this website, I'm also a little scared from what I've read from other women who have passed naturally. Very confusing. I mean I'm ready for my body to do what it's going to do so we can move on, but I'm finally coming to terms with this whole situation and I'm so scared of what feelings passing will bring on (not to mention physical pain, or what if I start passing at work... ugh!) I'm ready for this week to be over already :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hoping! You'll be ok!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Totally random thought, but had to share with you guys. Just talked to husband (actually I talked and I think he was listening, didn't give him much chance to say anything else :shrug:).

After nature takes it's course, I'm scheduling a little 4 day get-away to Jamaica for me and the hubs. :happydance: A little "reboot" for the reproductive system. If not Jamaica, somewhere beautiful and relaxing and cheap (JAMAICA). We were treated like kings and queens there for pennies for 8 days when we got married. :cloud9: Mind is set... Let's see what kind of rates I can find (must obsess on something abstract for now) :blush:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Sounds like a great plan! Ok, I'm gonna upload those pics. I decided to go ahead and take some pics myself so you can see what the painting looks like, Hoping! Ok there's 3 pics- 1st one is the whole painting. 2nd one is the close up of the frame (dark wood looking frame). Finally 3rd pic is the wall where we'll put it up (above over the doorway in our living room on the dark blue wall). It's gonna look amazing and when we buy our new living room lamps- omg it's gonna blend altogether so good! The lamps we're thinking of buying is at big lots for $60 each and has a mystic look to them- dark wood looking base with sage green flowery shades.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2011-04-11 at 17.24.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 1









Photo on 2011-04-11 at 17.24 #2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









Photo on 2011-04-11 at 17.22.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dazed

Hoping, make sure you have pain relievers handy. If it gets too bad, ask you doc for something (the only thing my doc wouldn't do). I have been though this, so if you need to talk or ask advise (I'll try to answer) let me know or just talk away.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> Hey ladies. Thanks for the info. For the blood test, I have to put it on hold because with all the bills, DH only has enough to get his medical exam. So I feel like everything is going downhill. I was feeling positive but now I feel like a Debbie downer. I don't want to bring down anyone's PMA down though. I am going to try and get a job so I can get the money to go see a doctor myself and pay for everything. I just want to know what's going on with me. Starting to lose hope on getting pregnant anytime soon. I just need a pick me up. I know anything is possible and stay strong but it seems like it's getting harder every day especially seeing that everyone around me is pregnant or had a baby.

Can you go to a planned parenthood clinic or something? Don't they do this sort of thing for free??


----------



## Hels_Bells

Not sure how to post a pic, but here goes...

https://i56.tinypic.com/2cj7ya.jpg

DH decorated the living room for my 21st birthday, which is tomorrow (I know, I know... I'm a baby..)! What a sweetheart! I was not expecting it at all. He's also scheming with my best friend, making birthday plans for Sunday... the suspense is killing me! haha


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies I am finally catching back up. Talked to DH and he was like babes there is still hope. Your period hasn't arrived and remember how many women didn't get their positives until they were 20 or more days late. He is such a sweetheart. He has alot of hope. Well I seen all of the beautiful pics. Deafgal I love the painting and it looks like a perfect place to hang it and hels awww it looks so pretty your husband is such a romantic like mines. Ladies ladies ladies I have an update. Well I was in the I give up and everything falls into place, my DH found his HSA (health savings account) and found out that he has $240.05 in there so now I am going to get a blood test tomorrow YAY :happydance:!!! Will keep you ladies informed. Let's see what God has in store for us.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Awesome mz! Hope you get this figured out!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I will keep you ladies informed about everything. I would rather get an ultrasound because atleast they can look and be like yes you are or no you're not.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Well at this point the blood test will do the same. You won't get the results as quickly but they'll def. be able to give you a sure answer :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

The only thing I am worried about is the fact that some women said they had negative urine and blood test and ended up pregnant. Atleast with ultrasound you can see for yourself. But I will just have faith and whatever the blood tests say I can just go from there.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I've heard of negative urine tests but not blood tests... From a medical/biology standpoint, it's not really possible. i'm excited for you though, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

deafgal01 said:


> :thumbup: Sounds like a great plan! Ok, I'm gonna upload those pics. I decided to go ahead and take some pics myself so you can see what the painting looks like, Hoping! Ok there's 3 pics- 1st one is the whole painting. 2nd one is the close up of the frame (dark wood looking frame). Finally 3rd pic is the wall where we'll put it up (above over the doorway in our living room on the dark blue wall). It's gonna look amazing and when we buy our new living room lamps- omg it's gonna blend altogether so good! The lamps we're thinking of buying is at big lots for $60 each and has a mystic look to them- dark wood looking base with sage green flowery shades.

I absolutely LOVE it. I love that it is so bright and going on a dark wall. You know, in my dream home that I will build in 20 years, I want a sitting room/library that is a deep navy color trimmed in crisp white with deep mahogany framed paintings and pictures and book shelves... You'll have to send me some before and after pictures of your blue room. I love decorating. Can't wait until you get the lamps. Lighting changes paintings and pictures. So excited for you!


----------



## deafgal01

Heh can't wait to hang the picture this weekend! That wall is the only blue wall in that room- it's an accent wall and it's the only room with an accent wall in the whole house. I love my living room- the rest of wall is like sage green color or whatever and then that accent wall is like dark blue like under the sea or something. Very cool. I think I have a picture somewhere of the house (on facebook) so I'll have to link ya to that so you can see for yourself all the colors in my home. :thumbup:

Mz- yay! HSA! I have that too. I didn't know your DH has one too.

Hoping- how ya doing now?

:hi: everyone else! How are ya? Give me something to read while I'm at work. I am getting ready to leave home right now but will definitely log on from work. I have to pick up food on the way though because I still haven't had dinner and I'm starved. :dohh: DH had pizza at the meeting so he didn't bring home anything for me (he said they all ate up the pizza)... Meanie, he should have at least picked up something but then again it would have been cold by time I woke up 10:21 pm and I like my food HOT... Just gotta decide what I'm gonna eat- Taco Bell or Arby's or white castle or something else?


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Dazed said:


> Hoping, make sure you have pain relievers handy. If it gets too bad, ask you doc for something (the only thing my doc wouldn't do). I have been though this, so if you need to talk or ask advise (I'll try to answer) let me know or just talk away.

Thursday, before we left her office, she gave me 3 scripts: 800mg naproxin (30), oxycodone (30) and an antibiotic to start taking to start taking the day I pass. I filled them, but haven't taken any yet. I figure I'll know when it's time to take the pain pills, but if I can wing the pain I probably wont take them. Especially the oxy, I think that's for an emergency. I pray it doesn't get that bad, but glad I'm prepared if it does! :hugs:

Mz: don't you just love finding money. Just go with the blood test. It's cheaper and your bcc levels are what is going to tell you that your pregnant right now, they usually ask you to take 2, taking one about 48 hours after the first to make sure your levels are rising within some normal range. Can't wait to see the results. Shouldn't take them more than a couple of hours to get them back. How exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-yes my DH has the HSA account through his job (dish network). He was like aren't you happy that I did this lol. Thank you God. Atleast I get my blood work and work from there. FXed that they will come back positive for pregnancy and if it is AF then I will beat her out of me but then again I am enjoying the extra BD that we fitting in so stay away as long as possible lol. 

Hoping-yes it is exciting! The place I am going to is called doctor365. They are open 7 days a week from 8am-8pm and they are an urgent care facility so hoping that I am able to get my results faster lol. They have low prices for blood work etc and my husband found the place on the Internet when I was holding him at eye point about getting a blood test lol. 

Here's a little update I forgot to mention. Last night I took like a 3 hr nap and when I woke up around 6pm I couldn't go back to sleep until 6am!!!! My back was killing me and I have been having random headaches all day today. I totally can't wait for tomorrow. Oh and last but not least, I have been eating more desserts than before like 2 cupcakes lots of chocolate chip cookies chocolate pudding AND jello all today. I know I know crazy huh?!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that blood test is gonna announce you're pregnant! I know it, I just do... If it's not, then I'm gonna beat up that AF :witch: for being a mean tease!


----------



## Conina

Mz - yay!! :happydance::happydance: So happy for you - can't wait to hear the results.

Hels & DG - lovin your work! The houses look great, maybe you can give me some decorating advice when we get our new house. (The people who are selling it obviously have a little girl and there is one room that is PINK - and definitely deserves capital letters. It will need some redecoration...)

Hopin - Yay for holidays and getting your head showered (an NI expression) . We're heading to Lanzarote next Thurs for a week, right around the time I'm due to ovulate, so that'll be perfect!!


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- definitely redecoration is in order for your home! I like pink but I'm not gonna have a PINK bedroom, well painted walls in pink that is... so I settled for light purple (lavendar) color on the walls, and will have little bit of pink around the room on butterflies and certain things... :thumbup: That's my plan anyways. Do you have access to my fb pics? If so, there's an album of my house on there so you can see the different colors we picked out for our house- living room and kitchen have all sage green walls (with an accent wall in the living room being dark blue). Then my bedroom is yellow, it feels cheerful. Then there's a light blue bedroom and a purple bedroom. My bathroom has light blue walls, and the other bathroom is still white right now. I had my DH help me pick the colors so that is where I had some fun with the painting and stuff. We managed to paint the entire house in a week... :dohh: never again, we will paint one room at a time in the future, not the whole house in a week. :haha: At least it won't need new paint job for a long time. I think it comes down to personal tastes/preferences.


----------



## Rachael1981

Hoping, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

Nat - that picture is lovely :D Will go great on that blue wall :D

Mz - hope all goes well with the blood test today.

Sorry I've not been around, been moving house :yipee: Still getting unpacked and sorted, but getting there slowly. :witch: got me yesterday, don't like her anymore :rofl:

Hope you're all well? xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Rachael- I'm well :thumbup: Just wish the weekend would arrive already so we can hang that picture up and see how it looks up on that wall.

2 hours til I meet the boss to discuss what fostering would mean (what would happen and how it works and the stuff)... Then I'll be going home to sleep.


----------



## spykey_uk

Rachael has just introduced me to this group! I am on CD1 of our fifth cycle and have declared this my first "stress-free" cycle. I am making myself so anxious with all of the temping and OPKs that I am saying no more!

This cycle I will just focus on being healthy and take each day as it comes. Looking forward to having a stress-free bump soon! :) x


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome over spykey :D

Nat - you thinking of fostering? Good luck with your boss :D xxx


----------



## Conina

spykey_uk said:


> Rachael has just introduced me to this group! I am on CD1 of our fifth cycle and have declared this my first "stress-free" cycle. I am making myself so anxious with all of the temping and OPKs that I am saying no more!
> 
> This cycle I will just focus on being healthy and take each day as it comes. Looking forward to having a stress-free bump soon! :) x

hi Spykey!! :hi: welcome!!


----------



## Sweedot

stress free worked for me ladies!!!!

I absolutely think its the key to getting a BFP!

I stressed out for 6 cycles, and thought something was wrong, I used OPK's, vitamins, supplements, charting, temping, everything and it wasnt happening.

Last cycle, my husband went for a sperm analysis because we were worried and I said, we'll take a break this cycle until we know your results..

I quit charting, temping, opk....s ....didnt take any vitamins or supplements, I relaxed, I had drinks, I ate out, I had fun and lo and behold, BAM....I was pregnant!

so it absolutely works!

good luck ladies.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Welcome, spykey!

How are you ladies this morning?

Mz: What time you going?????


----------



## kelsey111

hi ladies, not been on here for a while, we'll ive been ttc for nearly 9 months now, stress free no charting temping nothing just relaxed about it and still loving :sex: never a chore and still no :baby: :shrug: OH did a at home fertility test that came back great 
just nature taking ages i guess, xx :hugs: xx


----------



## deafgal01

Rachael- yes I'm thinking of fostering for real. There's one girl who needs foster right now- and the family must be able to sign (which my DH and I both can). I've had her in my dorm before so I know her history to a point. I don't know how she's been doing since she left the dorm last year but I'd be happy to give her a stable environment and make sure she's able to pick up her academic skills along with signing. Why not? I got the space and time now. Plus I checked with the boss- she'd still be welcome to stay in the dorm during the week (so DH would have to make sure she gets to school Monday and she comes home on weekends Fridays). So I think we'll start off with her staying in the dorm and then having her on weekends for a month and then summer we'll have her busy with ymca camp and other stuff. I think it's doable. I need to run the idea past DH though. Still figuring out how to word it so that he'll say OK you win you can do this. Cuz I ran this idea past him last year and he said no but that was adoption. He might be open to fostering her if I can convince him. It's not like we don't have the space... :shrug: Why not? It'd be fun to have a lil girl to take care of in our home and work with her needs.


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks for the welcome guys!

Nice to know that destressing works Sweedot - congratulations! x


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies and welcome spykey! Well I will be going to get blood work done soon. I am busy with a complication at school.


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you Nat!

Mz, hope the blood test goes well :hugs:


----------



## Hels_Bells

welcome spykey! :)

Well girls, I took an early hpt this morning. Thought a positive would be a good birthday present to myself but I wasn't surprised to see the negative! I've been feeling some strange tugging and pulling in my uterus these past couple days; moved down lower today. Maybe implantation? Doesn't feel like period cramping but who knows. Maybe the witch is coming early this cycle!


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh college is so stressful. I woke up to a headache and I am hoping I get this job that I applied for. I spoke to the manager and she was very helpful sounds like I am going to get the job!!! I have not went for the blood test yet. I am waiting for my slow poke DH lol. I want my results now darn it!! Lol but will keep you lovely ladies posted. Still no AF and I am 2 weeks late today!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I did a blood test so now I have to wait for the results which would be in no later than Thursday. I just want to know if AF is back to being out of whack or if I am pregnant. Either or is good I guess because I got pregnant with out of whack AFs.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz so you get your results in two days. Hope it says you're pregnant!

Hels- you still in the game girl! Hope you get your :bfp:

Rachael- still waiting on DH's decision... He's one of those guys who think a while before giving a definite answer. I told him he could think on it rest of day and let me know when he gets home. Decided it was best addressed face to face when he was home this afternoon cuz it didn't feel right to suggest/mention over text message when he was at work.


----------



## mzswizz

I am a little nervous though for the results. I have this ongoing headache that won't go away! When I was at the urgent care center it was an uncomfortable situation. My DH and I shared a room so he can get his medical done and I can get the blood work. Welll when it was time for me to get my blood work done, the guy who was drawing my blood was staring smiling talking to me about almost everything trying to flirt and NOT PAYING ANY ATTENTION TO MY HUSBAND THAT IS IN FRONT OF HIM!!! When we left, he was like wow that guy was into you alot I was like I thought I was the only one to noticed and he just laughed it off. I like the fact that he doesn't try to kill guys lol because he said if a man wants to talk to me it's because I'm beautiful and that just makes him feel great to know men want me but I'm married to him...he is such a guy lol. 

Deafgal-your DH better say yes or we will be there with a spotlight rope a chair and a potato sack to put over his head lol. I watch too much tv I tell you lol.


----------



## Hels_Bells

mz: it's probably a stress headache. I get those too, especially when school is bothering me. Seems like it's permanent! That's funny about the guy. How cute :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-my headache is finally gone after DH and I DTD lol. DTD is the cure for all sickness lol.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Sex does do that for you because of the hormones that are released. It's awesome :D

Guess what guys! DH and I finally bought a new couch tonight! We had been using a futon up until now. I'm so happy. Friday I am getting a new tattoo. Ahaah life is good right now.


----------



## deafgal01

Hels :yipee: You'll have to post a pic of your new tattoo when you get it done.

On the other front, DH said no. I'm disappointed. I lost my appetite with that too- and motivation to clean. I guess I'll sulk clean then this week if I can't have what I want. Sulk clean instead of dtd... Yup... That's a good way to pass the time.

Mz- :rofl: Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Deafgal, I totally missed something :blush: What did he say no to?


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- there is a last minute need for a foster home for this deaf girl I know (she needs a place to go to first week of May)... DH said no so I cried. I don't think he was expecting to see such a sad reaction from me. He felt bad about saying no too after I reacted that way!


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe you being sad and crying might help change his mind? I hop you can talk him round :hugs:

Mz, I hope the blood test results don't take too long to come through, I think I speak for us all when I say we're all dying to know!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Rachael thanks... I don't know if it'll convince him. He wrote up an email I forwarded to the boss- see if he can get his questions answered. Maybe that will help convince him- the answers he need. I don't know.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-don't forget to post up the new tattoo when you get it!!

Rachael-yes we ALL are dying for the results lol. Why does everything I do needs a wait time when I want a quick answer lol waited 2 weeks for AF to come and then missed it....waited til a few days before testing again...waited til Monday to test again.....yesterday did a blood test and now I got to wait until Thursday ugh the wait is killing us lol

Deafgal-don't worry I think when your DH gets the answers he need, he will be more informed on everything and will be able to make a clear decision instead of just answering without any knowledge. I think because of your reaction, he saw that it was something you really want to do and for him to just blatantly say no was wrong. Don't worry he will come around if not the spotlight and everything is waiting for him lol. And cleaning instead of DTD will REALLY have him say yes quicker than anything because he will want some one day lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Nat - I've just caught up on your journal and posted in there. It does sound hopeful though in that he wants to know more, if he was dead set against fostering he wouldn't be doing that :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Good morning ladies. I just had a breakdown at work :cry: A friend of our's wife just had her baby last night at 6:04pm. I know I've been trying to stay positive, but my feelings are so mixed about this girl. She is the sweetest girl, really she is, but she has some major issues and morally I strongly disaggree with her course of action. She used to get drunk and pass out at places all the time, like on my wedding dress after my wedding last year. She got off her BC and the next month she was pregnant, in which, at 4 weeks pregnant she immediately posted her results on Facebook (this is how her mom and dad and her husband's mom and dad found out, FACEBOOK). She didn't even make an OB appointment until she was almost 12 weeks pregnant, in the meantime still having a glass or two of wine every night with dinner and even getting drunk one night at a friend's house when she was about 10 weeks along. She continued drinking wine and smoking throughout her pregnancy and yesterday had a perfectly healthy and beautiful baby girl. While I'm so happy for them, I can not stop myself from cussing the ceiling and asking "WHY????" I know I'll get over it, but I am truly heartbroken right now... To make things even more eventful, I am still in limbo with slight (a little more intense) cramps, but still no real bleeding. I just keep looking over at the green box on my calendar around the November 10 square... Ugh, this is so stupid! :growlmad:

I will get my PMA back, I just had to let this rant out so it's not just floating around in my head and simmering in the hate and envy and sin that I'm sure is floating around in there as well.


----------



## Sweedot

Hoping4Babe said:


> Good morning ladies. I just had a breakdown at work :cry: A friend of our's wife just had her baby last night at 6:04pm. I know I've been trying to stay positive, but my feelings are so mixed about this girl. She is the sweetest girl, really she is, but she has some major issues and morally I strongly disaggree with her course of action. She used to get drunk and pass out at places all the time, like on my wedding dress after my wedding last year. She got off her BC and the next month she was pregnant, in which, at 4 weeks pregnant she immediately posted her results on Facebook (this is how her mom and dad and her husband's mom and dad found out, FACEBOOK). She didn't even make an OB appointment until she was almost 12 weeks pregnant, in the meantime still having a glass or two of wine every night with dinner and even getting drunk one night at a friend's house when she was about 10 weeks along. She continued drinking wine and smoking throughout her pregnancy and yesterday had a perfectly healthy and beautiful baby girl. While I'm so happy for them, I can not stop myself from cussing the ceiling and asking "WHY????" I know I'll get over it, but I am truly heartbroken right now... To make things even more eventful, I am still in limbo with slight (a little more intense) cramps, but still no real bleeding. I just keep looking over at the green box on my calendar around the November 10 square... Ugh, this is so stupid! :growlmad:
> 
> I will get my PMA back, I just had to let this rant out so it's not just floating around in my head and simmering in the hate and envy and sin that I'm sure is floating around in there as well.

I am so sorry for your loss and how unjust and bitterly unfair all this must seem.

The way she chose to care for her baby and her body during what is the most critical time in a babys life is completely disgusting....I only hope that the little baby girl does not suffer from her selfishness and disregard!

Keep looking after yourself and know that when the time comes again, that you will do whats best for your growing baby...and thats the best gift you can give to your u-born.


----------



## Sweedot

ladies I am miserable today, I am sick...not morning sickness sick, but illness sick...

stupid cough and a sore throat....I feel like I'm coming down with something, stupid work and people coming in sick and getting me sick....it's so unfair!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-I know exactly how you feel. After the m/c my sister fell pregnant and announced it after my d&c. I was soo hurt because I'm like how come she gets a baby and with her lifestyle I truly didn't understand. Even my former friend got pregnant and she got pregnant after told her I wanted a baby so she did it and threw it in my face how easy it was for her to get pregnant. It happens! But what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I look back at things and I am happy for all the times we didn't concieve even when I had the mc and I noticed we would've struggled alot so bow since our situation is better I hope now we can be able to concieve.

Sweedot-hope you feel better.

I am thinking about calling the urgent care center to see if they have my results in lol I am soo impatient.


----------



## Zodiac

So how is everyone this morning?

Hoping - I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. I'm sure without recent events you probally would still pretty bad about your friends wife. Just reading about her actions pissed me off a little.

deafgal- if you guys are truly ready to open your home, then keep faith that it will happen. My cousin currently has 4 foster kids living with her, on top of own 3 children!!

MZ- I hope you get your results soon!!

Sweedot- ugh sorry you feel bad. I guess natural remedies will be your best friend right about now. Eat lost of fruit, drink warm tea, and echinacea is safe to take during pregnancy. So hopefully you can kick the bug soon!!

As for me, still not feeling much symptoms. I am super tiered, but the excitement is keeping we wierd. No MS, but I did start feeling a bit queasy after lunch yesterday. Nothing major, it went away quick. I am started to feel bloated. I'm keeping my diet the same for now, really not eating "extra", and I'm getting in my regular workouts with just slight modifications, so I guess it's my hormones. The waist of my pants started feeling tight yesterday. If I dodn't know I was preggo I'd think it was AF bloat.

My 1st prenatal visit is on the 25th- I'll be 6 weeks by then.


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds good for you Zodiac!! Hoping that I will be able to join you in the pregnancy journey if not, then AF needs to jup start so i can keep on trying lol


----------



## Conina

Hoping, that's horrible for you to deal with. As I've probably said before, I am a lawyer and deal with custody and contact with children and so many times I feel like banging the clients' heads together when they either completely neglect their children, or use them as pawns in their own arguments. :growlmad::growlmad:

Sweedot - sorry you're not feeling well, get better soon!!:flower:

Mz - can't wait to hear!!

Zodiac - what workouts are you able to do? Did you speak to any trainers about it? (I've been thinking about that if I ever get my BFP - nothing like planning ahead :dohh:)


----------



## Zodiac

Conina said:


> Zodiac - what workouts are you able to do? Did you speak to any trainers about it? (I've been thinking about that if I ever get my BFP - nothing like planning ahead :dohh:)

Well for me it's a little different. I am a seasoned athlete. Have been in figure/bodybuilding compeitions and have been weight training for 5+ years. I also studied for my PT but never took the cert exam.

I'm pretty much doing everything the same for now, except that I had to drop my lifting weight on a few things. That's more because I'm just feeling so tiered. I also dropped the wieght on squats from 135lbs to 110lbs, so I wouldn't put so much pressure on uterus (ab area). I'm sure that weight will soon drop too.

But I'm still doing moderate intesity cardio, cut time from 40min 5x per week to 30min 4x per week. I'm also still working abs, but again I also cut that from 3x per week to 2x per week.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Thank you girls. Oh yeah, This girl has been on my sh*t list since she got pregnant, because when she found out that we were going to start trying to get pregnant, she got off the pill and that's when they started trying as well (she said we could be bump buddies). Instantly, she was pregnant. Went to her baby shower about a month ago with a friend, and she was walking and chatting everyone up with a glass of wine in her hand then. Amazing! And what's worse, is she really is a nice girl... just plumb ignorant I think. (Ignorance is my absolute pet peive, strike me down).

I'm okay, I just kinda feel like poo today and honestly want to just stay in bed until this is all over with... but I really don't think that would be very good for my PMA. My work is mostly passive and pretty much a desk job (biggest drama is getting the men to act right :)) If I was at home, I would be cleaning my house from top to bottom which per the doctor is not what I need to be doing right now. She doesn't even want me to go walking by myself, like I'm disabled. I can't wait until this just happens so I can get back out my pom-poms and cheer and move on!

Zodiac: Glad to hear you are feeling good (I totally understand the tired but hyper thing).

Mz: It shouldn't have taken them so long to get those results back. I've never heard of them taking more than 24 hours if the test was done too late in the evening. Call them and demand your results!!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I called my results are in but they are waiting for the provider to sign off on it and then they will give me a call. My heart was beating so fast well it still is beating fast. I know i know think PMA but a small part of me is preparing for them to say Yes Hi Mrs. Patrice Clayton we have your test results and they are negative. I dont know i am just preparing for bad news.


----------



## mzswizz

Well I was right...the results came back negative.


----------



## Hels_Bells

:( :( :( :(

I feel like I need to give frowny faces all around!

What are you going to do to jump start AF??? 

Hoping: I always feel like people should pass some sort of test before they are allowed to be parents :dohh: Did you ever mention anything about how drinking and smoking can be harmful to the baby? She may not even have known. I am a bit of a health freak when it comes to chemicals in my food/cosmetics/clothing etc and knowing what I do, it drives me crazy when I see people using substances I know can be very harmful to babies (Like hair dye or nail polish). Unfortunately most people don't want to hear about it, or sometimes there just isn't a polite way to explain and everything sounds like criticism....:wacko: Hope you get to feeling better *hugs*


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hels_Bells said:


> :( :( :( :(
> 
> I feel like I need to give frowny faces all around!
> 
> What are you going to do to jump start AF???
> 
> Hoping: I always feel like people should pass some sort of test before they are allowed to be parents :dohh: Did you ever mention anything about how drinking and smoking can be harmful to the baby? She may not even have known. I am a bit of a health freak when it comes to chemicals in my food/cosmetics/clothing etc and knowing what I do, it drives me crazy when I see people using substances I know can be very harmful to babies (Like hair dye or nail polish). Unfortunately most people don't want to hear about it, or sometimes there just isn't a polite way to explain and everything sounds like criticism....:wacko: Hope you get to feeling better *hugs*

You know, I am very opinionated and always stay true with my friends and family and I think that is one of the things they most appreciate about me (even at the very second my tongue slips, they may not like it). However, I do think there is a line to draw when it comes to parents and their children. Melissa is a grown woman and her choices are ones that she will have to deal with. I do not think it was my place to be offering that kind of advice to her. Maybe if I was her mother or sister, maybe not even then. And she could be going off the advise of many (too many) websites and articles that have clearly stated that a glass of wine or a smoke here and there are okay. I think she has her rights to do her own research and decide what she thinks is safe for her and her pregnancy. Her husband is a little heavy on the alcohol and completely ignorant on "baby" or "pregnant" sources. She even told him that if he wasn't having the baby, why should he read pregnancy books. When it comes down to it, it is up to the mother and father to make the decisions and decide what's right for them. So beyond any questions she may actually ask me, which I would give my full opinion on, I wouldn't have felt comfortable just telling her that she is being pregnant the wrong way. But trust me, I have done indirect things to showcase my opinion. Like, I told my husband that she is not allowed to stay at our house when they come in town and if they come by to visit and I catch her drinking in my house, I will not hold my tongue on telling the girl my deepest darkest thoughts about her. I feel if it's in my territory, the situation is in my favor. You know?


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Thanks ladies- I agree... He's not totally opposed to the idea- just wants more information so he's fully informed about the situation. Boss already emailed back answers to his concerns so we'll see what happens now- he wants to meet the girl, he wants the full history from the agency, and we'd have to take classes the next 2 to 3 weeks. Guess it's now up to God and in God's hands... Oh I gotta run! Gonna meet my girlfriend for Source Code movie playing in the theater. I'll catch up later ok?


----------



## Hels_Bells

Hoping4Babe said:


> Hels_Bells said:
> 
> 
> :( :( :( :(
> 
> I feel like I need to give frowny faces all around!
> 
> What are you going to do to jump start AF???
> 
> Hoping: I always feel like people should pass some sort of test before they are allowed to be parents :dohh: Did you ever mention anything about how drinking and smoking can be harmful to the baby? She may not even have known. I am a bit of a health freak when it comes to chemicals in my food/cosmetics/clothing etc and knowing what I do, it drives me crazy when I see people using substances I know can be very harmful to babies (Like hair dye or nail polish). Unfortunately most people don't want to hear about it, or sometimes there just isn't a polite way to explain and everything sounds like criticism....:wacko: Hope you get to feeling better *hugs*
> 
> You know, I am very opinionated and always stay true with my friends and family and I think that is one of the things they most appreciate about me (even at the very second my tongue slips, they may not like it). However, I do think there is a line to draw when it comes to parents and their children. Melissa is a grown woman and her choices are ones that she will have to deal with. I do not think it was my place to be offering that kind of advice to her. Maybe if I was her mother or sister, maybe not even then. And she could be going off the advise of many (too many) websites and articles that have clearly stated that a glass of wine or a smoke here and there are okay. I think she has her rights to do her own research and decide what she thinks is safe for her and her pregnancy. Her husband is a little heavy on the alcohol and completely ignorant on "baby" or "pregnant" sources. She even told him that if he wasn't having the baby, why should he read pregnancy books. When it comes down to it, it is up to the mother and father to make the decisions and decide what's right for them. So beyond any questions she may actually ask me, which I would give my full opinion on, I wouldn't have felt comfortable just telling her that she is being pregnant the wrong way. But trust me, I have done indirect things to showcase my opinion. Like, I told my husband that she is not allowed to stay at our house when they come in town and if they come by to visit and I catch her drinking in my house, I will not hold my tongue on telling the girl my deepest darkest thoughts about her. I feel if it's in my territory, the situation is in my favor. You know?Click to expand...

It is a really tricky situation and is similar to the abortion debate. Is it the mothers choice how she treats her body? In a sense yes, but not when it can harm another human being. She will have to deal with her choices - but so will the baby, if it later turns out to be negatively affected. But trying to tell a parent anything like that is almost impossible. As you said, it's very different from offering a friend a piece of advice.


----------



## Conina

Mz, I can't believe that!! I was so sure you were going to be positive. :hugs::hugs: Do they have any ideas about what else could be going on?


----------



## Hels_Bells

deafgal01 said:


> :hugs: Thanks ladies- I agree... He's not totally opposed to the idea- just wants more information so he's fully informed about the situation. Boss already emailed back answers to his concerns so we'll see what happens now- he wants to meet the girl, he wants the full history from the agency, and we'd have to take classes the next 2 to 3 weeks. Guess it's now up to God and in God's hands... Oh I gotta run! Gonna meet my girlfriend for Source Code movie playing in the theater. I'll catch up later ok?

I really hope he agrees, if it's what's best for your family. That would be such an awesome experience - to be able to help another human being in such a way. My husband and I foster animals a lot and we do one day hope to adopt or foster human children as well.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Well I was right...the results came back negative.

Oh my goodness... It's going to be okay. We are going to be okay!!! Breathe and say it with me, "WE ARE GOING TO BE OKAY!" Say it until you stop crying or until you start crying or scream it to the world. At least now you know for definate and there is no more speculation. 

You just watch, look around you. There is a plan for you yet, you just can't see it. You will get one of those jobs that you've applied for, you will save up a little bit of money, maybe lay off the 2nd and 3rd round of pizza and peanut butter, and actually become *stress free*. I know this, we went through this in January with a false positive. It just isn't our time right now, Patrice. But we will have our time, soon... The stars will align. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Im not really going to do anything to jump start my AF. I am going to let nature take its course. I tohught I would break down in tears but I didnt actually I think this is a learning experience. This must mean that my AF is back to how it use to be which means I probably have a higher chance now seeing that with whacky AFs I gotten pregnant so who knows. But for now I am just going on a break for it. Im just going to worry about other things and if a baby comes while thats happening then good if not then oh well I cant say I havent tried. I guess after 10 months Im just mentally and emotionally drained.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping4Babe said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Well I was right...the results came back negative.
> 
> Oh my goodness... It's going to be okay. We are going to be okay!!! Breathe and say it with me, "WE ARE GOING TO BE OKAY!" Say it until you stop crying or until you start crying or scream it to the world. At least now you know for definate and there is no more speculation.
> 
> You just watch, look around you. There is a plan for you yet, you just can't see it. You will get one of those jobs that you've applied for, you will save up a little bit of money, maybe lay off the 2nd and 3rd round of pizza and peanut butter, and actually become *stress free*. I know this, we went through this in January with a false positive. It just isn't our time right now, Patrice. But we will have our time, soon... The stars will align. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hoping that just put a smile on my face especially the pizza part lol. Yeah I think it just isnt our time. Seeing that dh if he gets the state trooper job will have to be away for 7 1/2 months but we dont know how long this process is so it wouldve been hard to be pregnant and then he had to leave and miss out on alot so maybe every disappointment is for a reason. God has something special planned I can just feel it.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hels_Bells said:


> It is a really tricky situation and is similar to the abortion debate. Is it the mothers choice how she treats her body? In a sense yes, but not when it can harm another human being. She will have to deal with her choices - but so will the baby, if it later turns out to be negatively affected. But trying to tell a parent anything like that is almost impossible. As you said, it's very different from offering a friend a piece of advice.

I know. My husband is best friends with her husband. I just think it better to hold my tongue and just try to avoid contact while she was pregnant. Me and Brock have spoken about it and we are both in total agreement in what our plan is and what we know is right for us and the baby that we want to raise. Hopefully Melissa and Kevin have done the same. Maybe her having the baby and holding it in her arms will make her grow up and see that it's not just about her, she is solely responsible for another life now and the choices she makes will affect this child... or she'll wake up one night and her 8 year old child is going to be watching Lifetime, sipping on a Vodka & soda and smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Hoping4Babe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> Well I was right...the results came back negative.
> 
> Oh my goodness... It's going to be okay. We are going to be okay!!! Breathe and say it with me, "WE ARE GOING TO BE OKAY!" Say it until you stop crying or until you start crying or scream it to the world. At least now you know for definate and there is no more speculation.
> 
> You just watch, look around you. There is a plan for you yet, you just can't see it. You will get one of those jobs that you've applied for, you will save up a little bit of money, maybe lay off the 2nd and 3rd round of pizza and peanut butter, and actually become *stress free*. I know this, we went through this in January with a false positive. It just isn't our time right now, Patrice. But we will have our time, soon... The stars will align. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hoping that just put a smile on my face especially the pizza part lol. Yeah I think it just isnt our time. Seeing that dh if he gets the state trooper job will have to be away for 7 1/2 months but we dont know how long this process is so it wouldve been hard to be pregnant and then he had to leave and miss out on alot so maybe every disappointment is for a reason. God has something special planned I can just feel it.Click to expand...

You are totally right. There is a plan, even if we can't see it right now. It will happen when it's supposed to - we just have to keep our chin up... (and work on getting rid of my 2nd chin :haha:)


----------



## mzswizz

I am going to just stay working out and let God's plan take its course. I have a feeling that the BFPs will be rolling in.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> I am going to just stay working out and let God's plan take its course. I have a feeling that the BFPs will be rolling in.

Sorry mzswizz, hope your wacky af results in a bfp soon. :flower:

I just got back from docs and I have an upper respiratory infection and a low grade fever, so I'm on bed rest with Tylenol, chicken soup and decaf herbal tea....blah


----------



## Hels_Bells

Sweedot said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> I am going to just stay working out and let God's plan take its course. I have a feeling that the BFPs will be rolling in.
> 
> Sorry mzswizz, hope your wacky af results in a bfp soon. :flower:
> 
> I just got back from docs and I have an upper respiratory infection and a low grade fever, so I'm on bed rest with Tylenol, chicken soup and decaf herbal tea....blahClick to expand...

WOW! That is not fun! Hope you feel better soon....


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-hope you feel better.

My DH thinks that now I am back to normal with whacky cycles because the BCP finally wore off. I took BCP last year in july and I only took a week worth I dont think that would have any effect now? Would it?


----------



## Hels_Bells

mzswizz said:


> Sweedot-hope you feel better.
> 
> My DH thinks that now I am back to normal with whacky cycles because the BCP finally wore off. I took BCP last year in july and I only took a week worth I dont think that would have any effect now? Would it?

It doesn't seem likely. Especially if you were regular since coming off it.


----------



## mzswizz

Well when I got off it, I had regulated cycles but my so called "normal" cycles were out of whack and it was due to the super tiny cysts I have which causes irregular cycles. So I have no clue how it can be regulated and then go back to how it was


----------



## deafgal01

Hoping-that's a tricky situation your friend's in. You're right- you're not in a position to give her your opinion or advice about "how to take care of our bodies when we're pregnant with a :baby:"... :hugs: I hope your friend wises up once she realizes what a huge responsibility she's got in her hands when she's holding that wee little :baby: in her arms.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

mzswizz said:


> Well when I got off it, I had regulated cycles but my so called "normal" cycles were out of whack and it was due to the super tiny cysts I have which causes irregular cycles. So I have no clue how it can be regulated and then go back to how it was

You know, Mz... As women, we instinctively feel we know our bodies like the back of our hands. This is how my doctor explained it to me; In reality, all kinds of things are going on in our bodies that we have absolutely no clue about and millions of those things are not actually controlled by us (consciously anyways). However, our brains react to our environment and situations that we experience and tell the body to take certain actions. Sometimes we can have all the symptoms of a certain ailment, but not be actually sick. I've heard many stories, in my research and from my doctor, of women who had miscarried several weeks before they actually found out. And when their brain recognized the situation, their bodies immediately released the fetus completing the miscarriage (lowering the hcg levels to zero). I think we always have good intentions, even when we are stressing or happy or anxious... just sometimes our bodies and minds have other plans for us or take us the wrong way.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Man, you guys must be busy today... I haen't seen anyone... I guess I will just keep the seats warm until everyone get back :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: Hoping!

Sorry I've been quiet, been trying to get the new place sorted out! Fell asleep on the sofa last night then didn't get up until late, then had things to do this morning, and a mate came to see me and watch Holly so I could nip out, then OH came home and I just didn't have chance to get on the laptop!


----------



## Hels_Bells

I had to finish a paper and then clean out the living room for the couch delivery. DH and I then looked at an apartment. We're wanting to move out of our house to save a little money. We live right off of campus so the rent here is really high. The apartment we looked at was disgusting though. Not at all like the website made it look. Yuck.


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: Hi everyone! Aw that sucks about the apt, Hels! Sorry Hoping that I wasn't around earlier but thanks for keeping the seats warm. Hello Rachael!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Ugh, apartments can be so gross. Good luck on your hunting though. 

Hey Rach... Glad to know everything is coming along. I can't wait until I have the energy to get back to normal.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping-I just know that I will be pregnant because if it's in God's plan it will happen. If I fell pregnant to irregular periods, then it will happen again. I don't know when but I know it will.

Hels-I know what you mean. When DH and I were looking for houses, most of the houses looked abandoned or demolished nothing like the pretty pictures.

Deafgal-how are you?

Still no sign of AF so just patiently waiting to see when it's going to come again. Other than that no new updates.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Just put dinner in the oven and waiting for the new couch to arrive! Feeling tired and nauseous and still odd cramping in the lower portion of my uterus. I can't sleep on my stomach much anymore because it wakes me up. It's been going on too long for it to be implantation, so I blame it on the cyst. Or AF. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

All cramping doesnt have to be implantation. It could be either BFP or AF. hoping it's a BFP for you though.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I def. don't think it's implantation.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-it can be either your ligaments are stretching preparing for baby or AF is just giving you a heads up. Won't know unless AF is late. Isn't waiting exciting lol. I think this is giving me more patience.


----------



## Hels_Bells

lol yeah. I am glad I am so busy all the time. We just got our new couch and now I'm heading to the mall to look for a new pair of shoes. More homework later and tomorrow the new tattoo! :D

How has everyone else's day been?


----------



## mzswizz

Other than having rain majority of the day, I had a pretty good day.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good day so far... bit lazy.. It's gonna be nuts tomorrow morning at work- we're being told to take the kids to other cafeteria due to 500 people coming for the tournaments this weekend (baseball/softball/track) so they're taking over our usual cafeteria and we're eating in the smaller one. :rofl: Poor girls, they gotta eat at 6:30 instead of 7. :smug: I got a throat hurting from the sinus allergies (I didn't even realize I was still having allergies til today). Hope that passes soon. It's no go on the state park hike/picnic this weekend :( but on the upside I get to check out this cool flea market near home... :-= Oh tomorrow we're gonna buy the new lamps for the living room- should be really awesome and maybe I can convince DH to hang the new picture too. I gotta walk in cold weather Saturday! :wacko: But it's for a good cause- race for the cure (breast cancer). The best part is DH is doing it with me this year- I did it on my own last year.

How's everyone? What are your weekend plans?


----------



## Hels_Bells

deafgal01 said:


> :thumbup: Good day so far... bit lazy.. It's gonna be nuts tomorrow morning at work- we're being told to take the kids to other cafeteria due to 500 people coming for the tournaments this weekend (baseball/softball/track) so they're taking over our usual cafeteria and we're eating in the smaller one. :rofl: Poor girls, they gotta eat at 6:30 instead of 7. :smug: I got a throat hurting from the sinus allergies (I didn't even realize I was still having allergies til today). Hope that passes soon. It's no go on the state park hike/picnic this weekend :( but on the upside I get to check out this cool flea market near home... :-= Oh tomorrow we're gonna buy the new lamps for the living room- should be really awesome and maybe I can convince DH to hang the new picture too. I gotta walk in cold weather Saturday! :wacko: But it's for a good cause- race for the cure (breast cancer). The best part is DH is doing it with me this year- I did it on my own last year.
> 
> How's everyone? What are your weekend plans?

Where do you work? Why is it cold where you are? lol It's super hot here in Oklahoma.

Weekend plans.... let's see. Friday's are always date night so we'll go out. Not sure what we're doing but it's always fun. Saturday Patrick is going to his cousins sons birthday party, and I am taking our dog to the city with a friend of mine. We are going to a little pet shop that has events every Saturday. This week they are hosting the local pug rescue. My friend is fostering one of the puppies. They also are taking easter pics of the dogs so I am going to have my dog pose :happydance: :blush: And Sunday will be desperately dedicated to homework!

edit: Just remembered Sunday is my birthday party. Ahem. Guess homework will just have to do itself :D


----------



## deafgal01

I live in Indiana- it's been nice warm (60 to 70)/cool (45) weather all week long, but with the storm we're getting tomorrow, it'll be colder on Saturday for our race for the cure. :dohh: It'll be between 30 to 50 degrees. Brr.... Oh well.... I'm still walking in it either way so I will just have to dress appropriately for the weather. I work at the preschool to high school deaf school in the dorm so when we have kids staying in the dorm (there are some who live too far from the school to be able to commute daily so they stay in the dorm from Sunday night to Friday morning).

Hels- I hope it's a great birthday party! Happy early birthday to you! Or am I late in wishing you a happy birthday? :wacko: Yes, homework shall have to take care of itself- but I have a feeling it won't. Bummer!


----------



## Rachael1981

Hels - Hope you have a great birthday party :D

My weekend is going to be a lazy one spent with OH :D


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-have a great birthday.

Deafgal-I would be freezing I'm so use to Florida 90 degree weather lol.

Rachael-I feel like having a lazy weekend with DH myself.

Ladies, well today is my MIL birthday so I don't know what they have planned for her. I am exhausted and the upside of things is that this morning I noticed when I wiped it was a peach/pinkish color so looks like maybe I will be on cd1 today :happydance: even though we want AF to stay away for this situation I was hoping she come so I can try for a February baby. It will be so nice to give birth to a baby on valentines day! So we shall see. What happens today. Other than that I don't really have noting planned.


----------



## Conina

Hi all, sorry I haven't been around much, bit of a mad one yesterday. I was at a course all day so not on my computer, then last night I was out with my big brother who was home from England. He just got engaged so it was a bit of a celebration. 

To cut a long story short, we left the hotel they're staying in at 2am!! :wine: And I was in work at 8.45 with a meeting at 9 :sick: But it was a great night. Just can't wait til 5pm so I can go home to bed!!


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hi girls... Tired! Tired! Tired! I've never felt so exhausted in my life. Doctor said I will probably feel like this for the next couple of weeks. I had to take half a day off yesterday because I liked to pass out on my keyboard. Still stupid pale spotting... and my fingernails have stopped growing so fast, and my bowel movement have regulated out like I ws befor I got pregnant (TMI). I guess it's a good thing, that all means my levels are going down.

Anywho, on the lighter side...

Conina: I totally hear you girl. Tonight I think I'm going to finally give in an have a glass of wine. What's gonna happen is gonna to happen... I might as well use my time wisely :wine:

Mz: I hope AF comes for you today. Maybe finally seeing that negative blood test result told your body to get with the program.

Hels: Glad you got your new couch, I always go get new shoes to match my new couch (LOL, j/j)


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. Well I went to the bathroom again and it looks like the spotting is going away. I used my finger to check inside and it was mostly white cm with a hint of pink it was so light though oh would think it's just white. I will give it til next week to show if not then I don't know maybe my AF was solo late because I didn't ovulate when I thought I did. Maybe it happened after AF was due who knows but we will find out. What would be the odds if I do end up pregnant after all this lol. But I'm just taking it as AF and waiting for her to start.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Thanks guys! Birthday was Tuesday but we've been celebrating all week :D

Hoping: praying that all of this will be over soon for you. 

Hilarious about the matching shoes :rofl: I actually decided to take the dog to get her nails filed instead. When we adopted her she came from (most likely) a puppy mill and her quicks were grown out so long we are working to get them shorter. So they file them back a little bit every couple of weeks. She looks so much better now. :thumbup:


----------



## Hels_Bells

BTW mz: It would be so crazy if that were true! Maybe you're cycle was already out of whack before you even realized and you really did ovulate late! The pink could be implantation bleeding. It doesn't explain why you were experiencing all those symptoms, but we do tend to symptom spot and make ourselves feel pregnant even when we're not... Probably best not to get our hopes up, but maybe...


----------



## mzswizz

Just DTD with DH so I can jump start my AF which it usually does but only pink so just got to wait.


----------



## mzswizz

Just DTD with DH so I can jump start my AF which it usually does but only pink so just got to wait.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Girls! Got my new tattooooo. A few things before I post the pics. One, it's bigger than I wanted. Even when the stencil was on my skin it didn't look so big. Also, it's about half an inch closer to my elbow than I wanted. BUT, over all, I am very satisfied. It's eventually going to be a half sleeve so I'm including a pic of how it looks from the front and one of my other tattoo (it's flowers and skulls but the flowers aren't colored in yet. Thought I'd wait to see what other pieces I get so all the colors match. It's three years old now so it's looking kind of drab.)

https://i51.tinypic.com/6jhp44.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/j67wnp.jpg


----------



## deafgal01

I love your tattoo... :comp: I'm gonna drool staring at it... Can't wait to see how the flowers look when it's finally colored in!


----------



## Hels_Bells

Thank you! :D It's good to hear some feedback. No one has seen it and right now it still feels really foreign, like an invasion of my body... lol. Plus it hurts a lot :( I'm a baby lol


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Hels, you'll be ok.. Once you get used to it, you'll love it! I'm a big baby too- I hate needles with a passion so I dislike getting my shots.

Hoping and Conina- hope you get your sleep soon!

Mz- I hope your AF comes for a visit soon. It's frustrating when she likes to play head games with ya.


----------



## Conina

DG - lying here watching criminal minds and waiting til it's late enough not to be too sad to go to bed on a Friday night!! Can't wait to be in bed!:sleep::sleep:


----------



## deafgal01

I am looking forward to getting back into bed. I am at DH's coworker's house at the moment mooching his cable while my DH shows his coworker the ropes of taking smaller powerpoints from this one huge PowerPoint he wants to use for school.


----------



## Hels_Bells

deafgal01 said:


> I am looking forward to getting back into bed. I am at DH's coworker's house at the moment mooching his cable while my DH shows his coworker the ropes of taking smaller powerpoints from this one huge PowerPoint he wants to use for school.

Aw, you're so helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yeah, you should hear the latest breaking news... I was scared of purple cabbage plants... Imagine that! :rofl: I'm gonna go to bed, gotta wake up 5:30ish tomorrow morning for race for the cure... :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-good luck and have fun with the walk today!

Hels-I love your tattoo it is very pretty. I always wanted one but been afraid to get it because of the pain lol.

Well ladies here is he update, the pink spotting is pretty much leaving the building. I have no AF cramps which is weird and no heavy flow. No matter if AF is late or early she would start with a bang so don't understand what's happening. I had a pad on and it was a waste of a good pad because it was only something when I wiped even when I don't use the bathroom for hours. My poor husband was like if you dont start your normal period I'm buying you a test because what if your body was already triggering an irregular period for you and you ovulated later than you think it would make sense why you were late but getting negative tests. He is very hopeful but I think it's AF taking her sweet time. It's like come on lay either you visit or go home lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Now cm is back to normal :wacko:. What is going on here?! I'm telling you if I don't get a normal AF by next week I am going to test lol.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all, how is everyone? 

Not been around for a while because just needed to take a break from it all! Haven't been feeling hugely positive and have had lots of stuff going on at work! OH had a paddy the other day, he said life never went his way, work was crap, I couldn't get pregnant, I had pcos etc! Was really difficult for me because I already blame myself that it is taking so long to conceive then he said that! We talked it through and are ok but I still think he blames me for it taking so long!!! Men! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

Lol wow he blames you that is funny when it takes TWO to make a baby. Every time I am not pregnant my DH blames himself and think there is something wrong with him and I do feel bad because I am not getting pregnant and he thinks there has to be something wrong but he has high hopes each month. It's just so hard nowadays. He knows it's not us but he still blames himself.


----------



## wannabemummyb

This whole ttc thing is tough on a relationship and the individuals, I guess it's like some sort of cosmic test to see if you can really handle having a baby! Maybe those that it takes a long time for are going to have really special children!!!


----------



## Hels_Bells

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi all, how is everyone?
> 
> Not been around for a while because just needed to take a break from it all! Haven't been feeling hugely positive and have had lots of stuff going on at work! OH had a paddy the other day, he said life never went his way, work was crap, I couldn't get pregnant, I had pcos etc! Was really difficult for me because I already blame myself that it is taking so long to conceive then he said that! We talked it through and are ok but I still think he blames me for it taking so long!!! Men! Lol

It's amazing how historically men have always blamed the women. It takes two to tango!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I am officially on cd1 yay :happydance: so now it's time to sip wine relax and have fun and when she goes away the couple comes out to play. Lol


----------



## Hels_Bells

Awesome mz! I am so glad the suspense is over. Are you going to do anything this cycle to determine when you are ovulating, since your cycle may be out of what?


----------



## mzswizz

Well i was going to start temping but now im not really going to do anything just dtd. Im going to take my mind off of babies because i am probably stressing myself mentally. I think if its meant to happen, then the baby will come so i am just going to have fun.


----------



## Conina

mzswizz said:


> Well i was going to start temping but now im not really going to do anything just dtd. Im going to take my mind off of babies because i am probably stressing myself mentally. I think if its meant to happen, then the baby will come so i am just going to have fun.

Mz - sounds good to me! Enjoy the wine tonight :wine:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I guess I am getting my practice in because I am babysitting my 4 month old nephew. Right now he is fast asleep snoring on my chest how cute. We shall see what god has in store for all of us. 2012 babies here we come!!!


----------



## Sweedot

That sounds like a great plan mzswizz.

Wine sounds wonderful...I'm still pretty infectious, been sipping honey and lemon with warm water most of the day....and I just sent my hubby out for fried chicken and ice cream, lol
not healthy, but I haven't eaten much in days and it's all I want. Lol

Anyway, enjoy the dtd mzswizz, since my bfp vie only managed it twice with the dh, what with the queasyness and now this illness, lol....poor guy...after 7 months of non stop bedroom business, he now feels like he's been rationed. Haha


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: yeah, I hear ya... I think mine's being rationed right now too- what with me not feeling good at all lately with the sinus allergies and throat acting up, I haven't felt sexy or like dtd at all. I turned it down this afternoon. :dohh: and I'm due to ovulate in a few days (like 5 days I think).

Mz- enjoy the wine for me tonight... I'm gonna be eating (more like sucking) on popsicles instead of food tonight.


----------



## mzswizz

Well I'm forced to not DTD for 7 days lol. Well hopefully I am able to have fun when AF is long gone o yeah o yeah!!!


----------



## Hels_Bells

lol we never let AF stop us


----------



## Hels_Bells

dg: how was race for the cure?


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- race for the cure was fun! I saw some cool sights. DH bought me a new shirt and a new small backpack from it. I think doing it made me sicker than I figured it would (cuz of my stupid sinus allergies). I was hacking and coughing for rest of day after that plus I was so exhausted I needed a afternoon nap. :dohh: I wouldn't trade that for anything though- it was fun! :)


----------



## Conina

Hi girls :wave: Well I really am taking it stress free this month. Will probably o this week but more excited about going on holiday on Thurs!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

We've been sorting out our holiday clothes this weekend and today I've borrowed my mum's kindle and downloaded lots of trashy novels. I plan to lie in the sun and read the whole time, and get lots of :sex: in too!!

We're also going all-inclusive, so the diet's going to go haywire! Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Hels_Bells

Deaf gal: yay for souvenirs, boo for sinus infection! My allergies have been going crazy too :( 

Conina: Where are you guys going? That sounds like so much fun. I want a vacation so bad. 

AF is one day late. No symptoms of either pregnancy or AF starting any time soon. Bleh.


----------



## deafgal01

Dang, I've slept away the morning (3 1/2 hours) and then slept some more this afternoon (another 3 hours)... :dohh: At least my throat's not hurting as bad as it did during the night last night. Yep, I love souvenirs... Oooh that reminds me, I need to take pics of the keychain collection we have growing in our living room. :haha:


----------



## Conina

Hels_Bells said:


> Deaf gal: yay for souvenirs, boo for sinus infection! My allergies have been going crazy too :(
> 
> Conina: Where are you guys going? That sounds like so much fun. I want a vacation so bad.
> 
> AF is one day late. No symptoms of either pregnancy or AF starting any time soon. Bleh.

Hels - Lanzarote, can't wait!! I've never been, but everyone says it's lovely. Frankly, I don't care as long as it's HOT!!.

How come you haven't tested yet??


----------



## Hels_Bells

I have, they were both negative :( I started cramping last night though. Cramps I def. recognize as period cramps.

I just googled Lanzarote. It looks AMAZING.


----------



## Rachael1981

I want to go on holiday :rofl:

Hels, I'm sorry it seems AF is on her way.

I'm seriously going for stress free this cycle, no idea what CD I am, when I will ov or anything :D and it feels GOOD! :D


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hi ladies. Hope everyone's weekend was pleasant. Mine was long... absolutely beautiful weather though!

Update: Still no "big event"... I'll be calling the doctor this morning to see if I can come in and get another ultra sound to see what's going on in there. Lord only knows, but i hope it's clearing itself up so we can move on. I will update my journal later if you want any more tid bits (or emotional jerking)

Mz: So glad you finally started. Hope you had you a glass of wine (or 3) and relaxed this weekend.


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on lately been having fun with my friend and DH. I am on cd3. I see AF isn't stopping DH from DTD lol. Sounds like everyone is having a good time that's great.


----------



## deafgal01

:comp:


----------



## Hels_Bells

Wow, can't believe how dead this thread is right now! I thought I was the only one who had dropped off the face of the earth 

School work has me swamped. 5 papers due next week (two of which are a minimum of 10 pages) and several books to read before then. DH is busy as always, so no help around the house. We don't have a single clean dish!

AF is 4 days late, but I have had cramps so I know it's coming at some point. I just hope my cycle hasn't lengthened by some crazy amount - I don't want to be 12 days late again!


----------



## deafgal01

Hels, that wasn't my problem... :shrug: I couldn't get bnb to cooperate with me half of the time today- or it was very slow. :shrug: Anyways, I'm back on here now...

Big news... I'm still reeling from the :shock: of it... DH said ok! Yes we'll try it. I was like are you sure? he said no but he'll give it a try.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I didn't try to get on until today and as you said it wouldn't load until just a little bit ago :(

You mean the fostering, right? Hope it works out!! :)


----------



## deafgal01

Hels- yes, the fostering... He met the girl today in school and observed her in her classroom. I'm still shocked that he said ok. I was expecting a no for sure. :yipee: I'm excited.


----------



## Rachael1981

I had loads of problems getting on here yesterday too, and today is going to be a busy day for me as I have to get the shopping done.


----------



## deafgal01

Rachael- have fun shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure I will, I love buying yummy food! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I love yummy food too! :smug: Be sure to send some over here.


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll post some over to you :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Rachael- thanks! :smug: :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Sorry I havent been on much. I took a well needed break from bnb to talk to my DH to figure out what do he want to do about the TTC situation. Do he want to keep trying or just take a break. I guess I have been so fed up with getting BFNs that I just wanted to stop trying for YEARS because I felt like it wasn't going to happen any time soon. But seeing my DH pushing to try to start a family changed my way of thinking. We are going to keep trying but it's just isnt my main focus right now. I'm almost done with school, trying to plan a trip to new York for memorial day weekend and been hanging out with my friend. My friend who found out she was pregnant.......had an abortion at 7 or 8 weeks pregnant :saywhat: she was telling me that it was because of the former soon to be dad. He gets her pregnant to tell her at this point of time they are not ready for kids :dohh: that's like buying a drink and saying at this point of time I don't want to drink alcohol!!! I am still upset that she did that but what can I do. Everybody makes their own decisions and got to live with that. I am on cd5. 2 days before AF leaves and then I'm back to enjoying myself. 

Deafgal-that's great that he said yes!!!! Oh well I guess the spotlight, chair, rope and potato sack will be in the closet until it is needed for another DH threat lol.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Thanks for that vision- spotlight, rope, potato sack, and chair!!!! :rofl:

Good luck, Mz! I hope you eventually get that :bfp: you're waiting for... :hugs: It will happen- hopefully sooner rather than later. Sucks about your friend going ahead with an abortion...


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-you're welcome. I love to laugh so I love to share my humor lol. Thanks and I am hoping we all get our sticky beans. It does suck that my friend did that but I can only give my opinion toner and let her make her own decisions. I don't support abortions and she knows that but she will do what she wants so that's what I figured out.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that's so true... Only thing we can control is our minds and our own mouths... Not other people's decisions or what they do... :shrug: I love your sense of humor (as well as several others on here)... No wonder why I keep comin' back day after day for more... :thumbup: It makes the whole ttc journey easier when we all share in the journey together.


----------



## mzswizz

I totally get where you are coming from. TTC can be stressful but when you have women going through the same thing you are going through and we are all able to share some good laughs, then it's all worth it in the end.


----------



## deafgal01

Yep, like that famous quote that goes something like this-

We cry together and we laugh together. or perhaps...

Cry and the world cries with you, Laugh and the world laughs with you... 

:thumbup: I'm sure you get what I mean.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I get what you are saying. I just can't believe that June will make it one year we have been TTC.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mz, hope you get your bfp by that time... :dohh: You're gonna laugh at my sweet DH... I found out why he said ok yesterday... :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Why did he say yes?


----------



## deafgal01

He thought we was this girl's only option for foster care. :dohh: It's sweet of him to say ok just so she has a place to go... I told him there was one other option- and he said he thinks she'd be better off in a home with 4 kids she can play with. I love DH so much... So willing to open his home for the girl- but not for the right reasons... :dohh: :) Such a sweet DH.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-Well he has good intentions since he is willing to open up your home to her but he really has to think about just sending her to the other home. Yes, she would be able to have fun with other siblings but what if that isnt what SHE wants. I think it will be better if both of you took care of her forthe siple fact she wouldnt have to fight for attention because she would be the only child. He has to think about it the fact that she can hang out with friends if she want someone to play with or talk to. I think the woman with 4 kids already has enough, that too much pressure she putting on herself. He needs to think, how will she be able to receive the attention she needs when she has 4 other children there.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- good point. We will obvious discuss that at the training on Saturday what is in her best interest. If she needs one on one at this time or if she needs a family of 6 to live with. I think her case worker is best person to make final decision based on her needs and the information we have.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-hopefully you will be her foster mom because I think that would be the best choice. 6 kids is alot to handle and I think adding her in that environment is complete chaos. She already has 6 kids so why does she need more!!! That woman needs to give other families a chance because she is just fostering children and filling up her house. I think you will have better intentions. She will get the love and attention she needs. She don't need to be living in chaos because that's unhealthy especially with 6 kids.


----------



## Hels_Bells

Ladies, I jut got my period after being 6 days late. Considering last cycle (12 days late) I think my cycles have just lengthened, or maybe were out of whack from the one month of BC I took in January. Either way, I have never been so glad to see the witch! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-Yay you finally got AF :haha:. I know exactly how you feel seeing that mines was over 2 weeks late it was driving me :wacko:. AF suppose to stop today because I am on cd7 but it looks like maybe it will stop either tomorrow or later on today. 

Ladies, I have some great news!!! Well DH is opened to alot of options now. I told him I want to temp so I can see when I ovulate thats IF I ovulate and to help me know my cycle better. Right when I said that he quickly said ok :saywhat: Thats coming from a man who said he didnt want me to do OPKs etc because he didnt want me to go pregnancy crazy. I guess he is now the pregnancy crazy one :haha:. Well since I got the thermometer today I am going to start tracking my temps tomorrow when I have to wake him up for work. I have now made an account on FF so I can see whats going on. Atleast I will know exactly when ovulation occurs and then hopefully that means BFP next month YAY!!! I'm excited and happy that DH finally stepping up and understands where I am coming from. I guess he is tired of thinking I am pregnant BFNs and not knowing exactly when I ovulate. Us not knowing put more stress on us. So having this is like doing a cheat sheet lol.


----------



## Hels_Bells

I was just saying on another thread that I am going to use OPK's this month. I am still going about it stress-free (I hope) but with my cycles being so confused, I don't know where I am at and this should be helpful.


----------



## deafgal01

Yay!!! It's addictive! I love temping. I need to update my ff today with temp and bd.

A 2 parent home with 4 kids might be a lot for the girl to handle. Boss thinks she'd benefit from one on one attention in my home. The other thing I will have to mentally prepare for is if I get pregnant during the time we foster her, how do we handle that- how do we make her feel part of the family as we prepare to expand the growing household. There is much to discuss and figure out.


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-Just like me I know we are going to go about it the stress free way. I think it was more stressful of us not knowing then us being like ok now I know if i ovulate when i ovulate and what to expect now. Its ust helping us understand and giving us the little extra help we need. It would be just our luck we all fall pregnant trying out new things lol.

Deafgal-How old is she? I totally agree with your boss that one on one would be better. I think she would have no problem feeling like she belongs and I think if you were to concieve then atleast she will be able to be a part of her unborn sibling's life. Pregnancy after a child is amazing. You can see how they interact very differently now because they feel so responsible with all the help and love they give. I dont think it would be hard for her to adjust if you do get pregnant because I think as long as she has the love and attention she deserves then that would be enough for her and that right there will make her feel at home.


----------



## deafgal01

She's about 7 or 8 yrs old right now. I was about 7 when my brother was born. She has a younger brother out there (I think he's still in foster care if they didn't find adoptive family for him). If it fell through for her, I assume it might have for him too cuz they were trying to get both of them adopted together to same family, but I wouldn't know so that's the other thing I need to find out from her case worker- is there a way for her to see her brother so she still knows him throughout this whole process.

That's true- she'll feel like she fits right in when the baby comes along when we include her in the whole preparation process- picking out the baby's stuff and everything.

Mz- I'm so glad your OH is finally on board with letting you do more to figure out your cycles and get to know your body/patterns better. :thumbup: I think when I run out of the opk, I'm not going to buy more since I might know the pattern by that point. We'll see what happens. I can't really buy more in summer due to being tight with money over the summer but I'm hoping I'll be pregnant by that point that I won't need to buy more opk. I think my fave part to the whole charting process is playing with my cm when I see some on my underwear or when I wipe with toilet paper and temping... :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-that would be a great idea to still have her brother in her life. And she is of that age where she wants to help out especially when a baby will be involved. I remember how my niece was like super body guard when my sister was pregnant with my nephew lol. I am soooo ready to temp so I can see what are my chances and finally be able to know exactly what dpo I am on lol. Hoping that I will be able to fall pregnant before the one year mark if not, then hoping I fall pregnant before my DH and my birthday which is September and December.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- good luck! That would be awesome to get pregnant before your DH and your birthday!

Yep, I know for a fact that she still sees her mom (supervised visits) once a week so that's something I will definitely continue when I have her under my care. If her brother's not adopted yet, it's likely she'd see him weekly too when she sees her mom. I don't think it'd be a hard transition for her when I have a baby come along- considering she's already got a younger sibling so she's experienced that already. Obviously when and if that happens, I'll probably start having her stay home with us more instead of staying in the dorm because there's really no point in making her stay in the dorm when there's a baby at home that she'd want to be involved with from the day we bring one home. There's much to talk about tomorrow at the training so we'll see where we go with that.

Who knows, as we're speaking right now- the :spermy: are on their way to meeting the eggy! Hopefully this is the lucky cycle!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-sounds like everything will be taken care of. Hoping this cycle is your lucky cycle. I'm hoping we get those BFPs!! It will be nice to have a BFP the month of mother's day! Even though my next cycle (if regulated still) isn due until may 21st.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- agreed... Be awesome if we're able to get our bfps by mother's day! DH's parents don't have their first grandchild yet- his mom has a step grandchild but other than that, no grandchildren. My parents on the other hand, already have 3 (1 of whom didn't survive- bless that little angel)... So they enjoy having 2 grandchildren and would love more I'm sure- knowing my mom she loves shopping for kids... :dohh: She has a whole basement full of toys! :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

Well both sides of our family have grandchildren but they want US to have our children lol. I told them all in time but in my mind I'm saying I'm waiting just like all of you lol.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I think my family's ready for more. :dohh: My mammaw had the nerve to ask me the last time I was at her house in march... :haha: I was caught off guard with her question "when are you planning on having kids?" :haha: Then of course, :dohh: My brother's wife mentioned she's ready to have more nephews and nieces to spoil cuz they can't have kids yet- my brother doesn't want any... Other than those two in the family, I haven't heard anything from anyone else but you know it's time when your dentist asks you are you pregnant yet? :rofl: My dentist is a family friend (I know him through my childhood best friend) and it's lovely to go to the dentist cuz I don't go down there often... :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

My mom keeps saying have kids you know before I'm die I'm like wow if only it was that easy. Since I'm the last born even though I am 21 my dad don't even want to picture me pregnant because I am still his little girl lol. It's like everybody in my family is like no babies yet?! It's like come on give me a break here I am trying.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- yeah it's not easy when you're trying and it hasn't happened yet. It will happen eventually. If only they knew how hard we are trying... :rofl: They'd feel stupid hearing about all the stuff we're doing!


----------



## mzswizz

I know. My mom even tried to give me tips but that's something I don't want to sleep with in my head at night lol.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Do tell me what tips she tried giving ya? I'm curious now! :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

She was telling me to try a substance called 3 S or SSS which ever one and then told me the best position to concieve is legs up and wide open I was like ummmmmm that's ok time to go that's it. I am happ I didn't concieve around then because I would be traumatized throughout the pregnanacy lol even the baby lol


----------



## Hels_Bells

:lmao: My mom always asks me "Are you and Patrick working hard at it?" Ugh mom! haha


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I'm glad you didn't get traumatized from that... :rofl: I would be too! :rofl: So far the only thing I've been told is to relax and it will happen- and most recent one was one coworker telling me to stop the opk and all that temping/charting and it'd happen... :rofl: I can't help it, I like knowing my body well enough... When I do get pregnant, then I'll stop but I like feeling like I have some control saywhat: what control I know you're saying...)... I don't know if I'm making much sense... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Hels-that's funny because my mom asked that same question to us lol. 

Deafgal-I get that line, don't worry about it and it will happen. To me I'm like well my cycle was irregular then it got regulated tried to just have sex and no baby so trying what I can is that enough relaxing for you lol. I just did my first temp and it was 97.2 so excited. My DH wanted me to check my temp yesterday just to make sure it's working and in the evening I got 97.7 and he was like your temp is low and then he compared it to this one I'm like you can't compare it because I didn't have any sleep and it's before bed!! Ever since I told him the temp will drop when I ovulate and when I have a increase for over 3 days then that shows I ovulated, he has been saying I'm ovulating now even though I'm still spotting from AF lol.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Your DH is so sweet! Mine has no clue what the temps mean so he's not asked me to explain quite yet the whole purpose of temping- I only told him I was doing it to keep track of my cycles for charting purposes.


----------



## mzswizz

I can't tell my DH any different now. He is like well I guess that means when I get home from work I got to get to work on you...a baby is going to happen lol. And when he thinks of something it's no turning back now so I'm trapped lol I think I'm going to need the rope and chair for him to hold him down lol


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Ok Mz so when you gotta tie him up, let us know so we can :ninja: on over and help you hold him down while someone ties him up for ya! :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-no need to tie him up because he is knocked out lol. AF just won't leave. It is on and off from spotting to light flow to spotting ugh it was suppose to end yesterday. Seems like AF is definitely back to irregular lasting more than 7 days.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that sucks about AF refusing to leave. I guess we'll have to :ninja: on AF now... :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yes she won't leave. I'm still have on and off spotting hopefully she will leave.


----------



## deafgal01

AF better pack her bags and leave already! :ninja: or we will sic the dogs on her!!! How's your day going, Mz? Any Easter plans? So far I've been to church and mil house. We are headed home now for a lazy afternoon unless other parents call us up.


----------



## Sweedot

How are you ladies?

Happy Easter everyone.

Oh I am so looking forwards to when you all have morning sickness, hehe....it's full force for me now
Xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Happy Easter, Sweet!

I'm doing fine. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Well i have been visiting family and stuffing my face. My mom sister and her boyfriend kept saying that we having a baby soon. My mom even rubbed my belly saying oh yes im giving you good luck. I know its going to happen. Oh my goodness so just imagine how uncomfortable me and DH was.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :dohh: They did that? That's gotta be weird... It'd be awkward for me too if I had family doing that to me. :dohh: Thankfully they don't. At least you had a good Easter. I spent the day relaxing at home and fell asleep for a nice long nap.


----------



## mzswizz

Well right now just watching the nba playoffs with dh mil and cil. About to go home soon. I have changed my temp time to 5:30. Even though i discarded the temp from yesterday morning, there was no real difference from 4:30 and 5:30. Yesterday was 97.2 and today was 97.3. Hope this means AF is leaving since temp increasing.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed that AF is on her way out. I'm watching Grown Ups right now...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal. Like a day or two ago, i had an excruciating cramp that wouldnt go away and i couldnt lay down or it would put sooo much pain in my back. I dont know where it came from and why but i am glad it is gone. Maybe it has something to do with the ongoing AF.


----------



## deafgal01

Omg... Grow Ups movie is hilarious! I'm halfway through it right now... Adam Sandler is hilarious in it.

That's odd about the pain, Hope it was just AF being a cruel :witch:!


----------



## mzswizz

Not really nothing much left but it's still has color so AF isn't over yet. And I saw that movie with my DH we couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I really liked the movie Grown Ups. I'm glad I suggested it to DH. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

AF has finally left the building! Today is a very hot sunny day so we might go to the beach or jump in the pool. Af left, DTD an when I took my temp this morning at the exact same time, it was a huge drop from 97.3 to 96.4. I temper multiple times and the highest was 96.4! Is that normal for it to drop the same day AF decided to leave?


----------



## deafgal01

I don't know if that's normal. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I have no clue what's going on. Especially seeing a significant temp drop like that.


----------



## deafgal01

I would assume something like that is normal for me. But you know what is normal for you so... :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Well I don't know what's normal for me either seeing it is my first cycle temping lol.


----------



## deafgal01

I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's normal for it to drop after AF comes around.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I'm thinking it's just the hormone decrease after AF.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

So whats the plan for today ladies? I am probably going to put on a bikini and have fun in the water.


----------



## deafgal01

No bikinis in my plans today... It's rainy and no sun. It's not hot enough for that sort of weather anyways. I'm gonna relax at home and be lazy til it's time for me to go to work. That means a nap this afternoon/evening as well... :haha: That is if I can sleep. :rofl: I already slept from like 10 pm til 11 am... :-= So I might not need any nap before work. :shrug: We'll see...


----------



## mzswizz

I am half tired half up so my body energy level is in the middle. Might just take a nap. I think the heat is draining my energy lol.


----------



## deafgal01

Yep- the heat always drain me of the energy. In my lifeguard days I'd come home so exhausted from the heat and sleep early.


----------



## mzswizz

I'm in the AC now because it is too hot outside. If you step outside you will feel dehydrated just that fast.


----------



## deafgal01

We still have our heat on cuz it's not hot enough yet... I guess we could probably turn off the heat/leave the ac off and it'll be just fine.


----------



## mzswizz

My DH and I turn off the AF if it gets too cold and it is fine and cool in here.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: AF! I believe you meant to type AC. :thumbup: I didn't know AF's job was to cool the house... :rofl: We finally turned off the heat today so we'll see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

Lol I just noticed the typo lol. My DH kept bothering me so my mind was all over the place while trying to write ugh men...always waiting until the last minute to do things lol. I am ready to see what tomorrow temp will be hopefully it goes back up to normal.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: you can say that again... :dohh: my DH was supposed to wake me at 10 pm, but I woke up myself 10:15 and then DH was getting into bed. By that point, he only had me for like 9 minutes and I like to have more than 9 minutes for bd... :dohh: So DH started kissing and stuff and then stopped. I'm like "why'd you stop!? If you want some sex, get it now... I gotta go shower in 9 minutes." so he got his quickie in. :rofl: At least I got my shower in and was ready for work in half hour but my coworker never responded to me so I never picked her up even though I waited for her in front of her apt building for 5 minutes. :shrug: We'll find out later what the story with that is. I bet she blames her phone for not working right. :wacko:

Hope you're doing alright, Mz!


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds like how me and DH are lol. I'm doing fine except for the fact DH had to wake up at 3:30am to go take his physical test for the state troopers which is messing up my temp time because I have to wake up at 5:30am :dohh:. So now I'm going to try and get some sleep in so I can temp around 6 the latest.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Omg... Just spent a couple minutes laughing my head off! :rofl: I went down to another coworker's dorm for a few minutes and one of her students happened to wake up... She talked to us for a while, and at one point she started telling my coworker and me that we were gonna have a baby. :rofl: The funny thing is my coworker is in her 40s already and she's not going to have one (she's made her peace with that and has animals instead). I wonder if I will start hearing gossip in school among staff about her telling everyone that I'm having a baby! :dohh: :rofl: She's smart as heck!

Mz- Hope you can get some sleep in so you can get your temp around 6!


----------



## mzswizz

Lol wow that is funny. Unfortunately I can't fall back to sleep so I'm trying to watch tv because that helps me fall asleep. I wish I was able to wake him up later but whatever we got to do to get him a better career is fine with mr I can adjust. Just hoping I can get a little shut eye in.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz aw :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Well I am finally tired so I am going to get some sleep now and my DH just called to let me know he made it there safely. The testing center is almost a hour away from where we live.


----------



## Rachael1981

Morning everyone, hope you all had a great Easter :) xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Morning rachael. I enjoyed my Easter how about you?

Ladies, my temp is back to normal so that's good. Maybe it did dip because AF had ended.


----------



## Rachael1981

I had a lovely long weekend, thanks :D

Glad your temp is back to normal :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I'm curious how my chart will look after this cycle is over. If no BFP then it will help me understand what my chart will look like with AF coming.


----------



## Rachael1981

I've knocked temping on the head as I couldn't find my thermometer after moving :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol that tends to happen to me at times. I look for something and I can spend hours searching and when I finally give up I find it and it's been in my face all along lol. I had to go out and buy one seeing that I left mines at my parents house when I was getting my things.


----------



## Rachael1981

I found mine eventually, and just put it in my drawer. It's actually quite nice now not temping. Though it would be nice to know when I ov'd, but I also don't want to know either :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. Well I started because I want to know if and when. Been going years without knowing when I am suppose to ovulate so it will be nice to see it's actually happening and when so I can get a clue as to when it suppose to happen.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Guess I should try to make myself sleep so I can temp at 2:15... :-=


----------



## mzswizz

There is no chance of getting any sleep when the puppy is up.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I'll sleep for ya... I left the dog in the kitchen so she can't bother me.


----------



## Sweedot

goodluck with the temping Mzswizz!!

Hopefully it will bring you some reassurance on your ovulation!

i just discovered seabands, omg, they are helping so much, i havent thrown up yet today! feel super queasy still but this is major improvement on my vomiting 8 times yesterday!!! 

hope to see some lines soon my lovelies!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-thanks slot my dh is finally back so maybe we can get some sleep.

Sweetdot-thanks and happy that your ms isn't affecting you as much. My sister bought these lollipops from babies r us and she said they are the best because she doesn't have ms with them so maybe you should try that also.


----------



## Sweedot

yeah, i spoke too soon earlier, had a terrible afternoon of it, ive thrown up a good 4 times again today, its very hard working full time and running to the bathroom to be sick, Im going to have to just suck it up...


----------



## mzswizz

Aww sweedot :hugs: hope you feel better. Well atleast this is probably a very sticky bean. I heard ms happens to get rid of anything unhealthy in your system so its a good thing.


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- hope you feel better- at least you know your lil baby is getting to be a very sticky little beanie in there. :thumbup: I hope the MS does ease up for you though.

Mz- that's good your DH is back.


----------



## Sweedot

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mzswizz

Morning ladies. Well DH passed his state troopers obstacle course so now he has to wait for the next step. They told him it is a 9 month process so we shall see. Also he took of today to relax since his body hurts from yesterday's obstacle course but he was able to manage some BD time lol. My temp is being stable around 97.2 97.3 so that's good. Hopefully we are able to catch the egg and hopefully I am ovulation correctly. I think DH is nervous that if we do see that I ovulated and I don't get pregnant that it's solenoid wrong with him but I have faith and I know there's nothing wrong with him because I fell pregnant before.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Morning ladies. Well DH passed his state troopers obstacle course so now he has to wait for the next step. They told him it is a 9 month process so we shall see. Also he took of today to relax since his body hurts from yesterday's obstacle course but he was able to manage some BD time lol. My temp is being stable around 97.2 97.3 so that's good. Hopefully we are able to catch the egg and hopefully I am ovulation correctly. I think DH is nervous that if we do see that I ovulated and I don't get pregnant that it's solenoid wrong with him but I have faith and I know there's nothing wrong with him because I fell pregnant before.

Congrats to your DH!!! That's great news....fingers crossed for him.

im sure the temping will show you if and when you ovulate, if you dont see your temp go up, you can discuss this with your doctor and get something to help you out!!!! wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sweedot. Will keep you ladies updated. Hopefully I do ovulate because I really don't want to have to see a fertility specialist in the long run.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Sweedot. Will keep you ladies updated. Hopefully I do ovulate because I really don't want to have to see a fertility specialist in the long run.

me too!!!! That's what we are all hoping! :hugs:

but i dont think you'll need a fs in the first instance, i know a friend of mine on here found out she wasnt always ovulating every month and the doctor gave her a prescription for clomid, and she fell pregnant straight afrter that!!

I believe she just made a regular dr. appt and took in her charts to show she wasnt ovulating and they put her on clomid right away!

sometimes, we just need a little boost!


----------



## mzswizz

That's true. DH is hoping that I get pregnant this cycle so we won't have to worry about temping to see if I ovulate lol.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: you got a plan of action for the month already. Yay for your DH passing but boo at the long 9 months process...


----------



## mzswizz

Yep we are set to go for this month. DH already saying he going to jump on me every day if he has to because one of these days got to be my ovulation day :haha:. I don't know why it takes soo long but at the same time I am happy because since it takes 9 months, he will be able to be here if I do get pregnant this month.


----------



## deafgal01

True-that's a good point.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah so I am happy that he will be able to experience the pregnancy with me if I do get pregnant.


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: I know that's important to you... :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes because I need someone to take my hormones out on :haha:. Well DH wants to take a nice bubble bath together. I haven't had one in awhile it's just what we need to relax and help our bodies heal from all the wear and tear from every day events.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Enjoy your bubble bath. Our tubs aren't big enough for such a thing for both of us at same time so we don't do that here.


----------



## mzswizz

Same here our tub is small but we have to make the best of what we got. DH really wants a baby because we dtd like 4 or 5 times yesterday and I was so exhausted that my dreams were having dreams lol. I might need skittles or something to boost my energy around o time if he keeps this up lol. I noticed my cm went from dry to sticky like. Its white and barely stretches so I'm thinking I'm getting closer to o. I'm on cd13 today. Wonder when O will be.


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh skittles- i love love love my skittles! I'm glad you love skittles too- for boosting your energy. :haha: Good luck- hope you ovulate soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Oh yes I love skittles. Thanks deafgal. I am ready to ovulate myself so I can move on to the 2ww lol. So any updates about the fostering?


----------



## deafgal01

Gonna do more training Saturday - looks like we will be fostering her for sure. We just need to do the paperwork and take the training, then we'll be all set. I need to do a lot of cleaning Friday though to get that room ready for May. I think I will just empty out that room (boxes and stuff) so that she'll fit in better and feel right at home. That means emptying out the drawers too so she can use them for her clothes. I should buy some hangers too. Hmmm... No hangers in closet- that's gotta be fixed.


----------



## mzswizz

Yay :happydance: Im so happy for you. Seems like May is going to be a good month, with your fostering and DH jumping on me :haha: Hoping to get a BFP in May...Come ON Baby Clayton


----------



## deafgal01

:dance: Yep- May's definitely a good month! Who knows- maybe I'll get my bfp afterall too! I hope you get yours! Oh yeah- I finished the bulletin board last night. I was too excited to put it off any longer- so as soon I got the back wallpaper done, I went ahead and set it up! :yipee: It looks amazing! Pics in my journal if you're curious to see my creativity.


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping we all get our BFPs next month. And I love the bulletin board its very pretty.


----------



## deafgal01

I do too- it's my best one yet... :haha:

I hope we all get our bfps in May! I don't know if I really buy that spring is best time to get pregnant seeing as to how I still haven't gotten it and I've been at it since last Dec... :grr:


----------



## Conina

Hello all!! Iiiiii'm baaaack!! :wave: 

We had a fab holiday :plane: and still off work until Tuesday thanks to William and Kate!! Only thing is, I've managed to get my boob sunburned :dohh: - not that I was topless, I might add, it was along the side of my bikini!! Anyway not a pretty (or a sexy) sight...

I got a smilie OPK last Thurs, which was the day we left, and got some :sex: in that night and the next morning, but unfortunately with getting ready and packing, nothing before that. Well, we'll see if we caught it or not...

Any craic with anyone else? DG, I read back and saw the news about your fostering, that's so great that you can go ahead!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I too havent had any luck with the spring pregnancy maybe we have to beat it out of spring lol.

Conina-Welcome back!!! I remembered I went to the beach once and ended up getting sunburned on my right shoulder and back ouch :cry:. I think they have cream for it though cant really remember or ice :haha:. Well I have been temping so pretty much waiting to O and trying to avoid DH because he been on a BD spree since yesterday. Im thinking he is ovulating thats why :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- maybe summer's a better time. :shrug: I've heard spring is best for making babies though because something to do with fertility on the rise. I don't know if I really believe it. Hey, if I get a summer baby- that means it won't be born til next spring- I can live with that cuz then I'd be able to get off work for 6 weeks (near the end of school year unless we time it perfectly)... :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Conina said:


> Hello all!! Iiiiii'm baaaack!! :wave:
> 
> We had a fab holiday :plane: and still off work until Tuesday thanks to William and Kate!! Only thing is, I've managed to get my boob sunburned :dohh: - not that I was topless, I might add, it was along the side of my bikini!! Anyway not a pretty (or a sexy) sight...
> 
> I got a smilie OPK last Thurs, which was the day we left, and got some :sex: in that night and the next morning, but unfortunately with getting ready and packing, nothing before that. Well, we'll see if we caught it or not...
> 
> Any craic with anyone else? DG, I read back and saw the news about your fostering, that's so great that you can go ahead!

Curious- do you plan on using aloe vera on the sunburn? I hate the gel kind (it's sticky after you apply it) but it works best.


----------



## Conina

Mz - it's the joys of Irish skin. The best I can hope for is that one day my freckles will all join together to give me a tan :haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

deafgal01 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!! Iiiiii'm baaaack!! :wave:
> 
> We had a fab holiday :plane: and still off work until Tuesday thanks to William and Kate!! Only thing is, I've managed to get my boob sunburned :dohh: - not that I was topless, I might add, it was along the side of my bikini!! Anyway not a pretty (or a sexy) sight...
> 
> I got a smilie OPK last Thurs, which was the day we left, and got some :sex: in that night and the next morning, but unfortunately with getting ready and packing, nothing before that. Well, we'll see if we caught it or not...
> 
> Any craic with anyone else? DG, I read back and saw the news about your fostering, that's so great that you can go ahead!
> 
> Curious- do you plan on using aloe vera on the sunburn? I hate the gel kind (it's sticky after you apply it) but it works best.Click to expand...

I've got just normal burns cream. Smells horrible but it's making it feel better


----------



## deafgal01

That's good then... :thumbup: It'll be better in no time then! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I heard that after a mc iswhen you are highly fertile....I guess the fertility skipped me last year because i am still ttc lol. 

Conina-Lol thats funny freckles joining to become a tan.


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: I never had a mc - not even that... I have NO clue if I can even get pregnant. I think you're confusing me with a different Natalie who had a mc. :shrug: It happens. :rofl: I confuse everyone for other people too. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-Lol no we were talking about the myths like you can get pregnant in spring and so I was saying that another myth I heard is that you can easily get pregnant right after m/c and I was saying it wasnt true for me because i had a m/c and Im still trying to ttc lol.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh really? I thought that myth about the mc was true. Now I know it's not. :( bummer... :grr: Why does life have to be this complicated? On the upside, I've been very productive today! I finished all the name tags now and am heading out to get them laminated before the store closes at 9 (it's almost 7 now). Then I'll be back home to do whatever I want til I gotta leave... :thumbup: I'm on top of my game! Oh yeah, I might work on the states thing when I get back- need to figure out what I'm gonna do with that exactly.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-yeah the mc myth is probably true for some women but not for me. I just hope we get a baby soon.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: What was supposed to be a short errand trip turned out to be a 3 hours shopping trip. :haha: I stopped at the education store and got my papers laminated so they're ready to be put up tonight. Then I went over to Michael's and found a couple crafty supplies... Finally I went over to Babies R Us to get a gift card for one of DH's coworker/our landlord (she had her baby last month so we're sending it to her this weekend when we mail her our rent check). Then after that I stopped at Wally world (wal mart- or its new name... Wal Mary)... Don't ask... My phone decided to autocorrect that mart to Mary for some reason. :haha: :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol sounds like my phone always trying to correct me thinking its a genius lol. good morning or evening don't know if it's morning in your area. Well last night I had a couple cramps and then this morning I took my temp and it was 96.8 :saywhat: so it dropped .4 degrees from yesterday. Let's see what happens with my temp tomorrow and if it goes back up. I'm going to get some BD in anyways tonight when DH gets off work lol. I am on cd14 today. So it would be crazy if I ovulate cd14 or cd15 with a long cycle because I been thinking cd21 or cd22. But we shall see.


----------



## Conina

Well did you watch the royal :wedding: then? I'm not a massive fan of the royals, but it was a lovely day (and a public holiday, which we're always grateful for!!). And she looked lovely - in a lace dress, same as mine. All my FB friends were saying I started the trend!!


----------



## mzswizz

I actually did see it. It was lovely. I had a nice dress fit for me at my wedding.


----------



## deafgal01

Loved the wedding!

It's morning now- at the time of that last post I put up, that was in middle of night (about midnight or 1 am).


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning its almost 7am over here. Well my Thursday temp was 97.2 yesterday temp was 96.8 so DTD last night and this morning temp is 96.8 so going to DTD when he gets home again tonight. Ready to see that thermal shift so I can be in the TWW and see how my temps look then.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Sounds good.


----------



## mzswizz

It would be so amazing if I was to end up pregnant from the first cycle of temping but then again I would be like all I had to do was temp to get a BFP :dohh:. Well on cd15 now and time is just flying by I see. Tomorrow starts May :happydance:. Happy because hopefully I will be able to test around the 2nd or 3rd week of May.


----------



## deafgal01

Yup girl, I wish that was the case. I've been trying for 5 cycles and I've only temped for 2 full cycles. I have 2 other cycles with temps but it's not really complete cuz I didn't do it for the whole cycle like the past two months.


----------



## Conina

FX Mz!! 

I'm DEFINITELY not testing early this time (I know, you've heard that one before...) so I'm thinking I'll test this day next week if :witch: hasn't shown by then. She's probably due on Thurs.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I missed the beginning of AF temps and kind of caught it in the middle up until now. Hopefully I won't need to start another cycle but if I do I will begin on cd1.

Conina-I'm withyou on not testing early and I'm also not going to symptom spot just temp and DTD and move on. I'm not going to drive myself insane this cycle.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, hope you are all busy bding. Hehe

I had my first midwife a ppt. Yesterday, it was great, so surreal....had a pap smear too and they said everything looked great, answered all my questions and gave me a big info packet. Also booked my first ultrasound which is in four weeks time at 12 weeks. Yay can't wait to see and hear the heart beat at last and make sure everything is progressing as it should be in there.

I never realised how many tests they give you, cystic fibrosis, blood cultures, clamydia and gonorrhoea and HIV and all sorts of things, and pee tests. I think I just about had everything poked and prodded....lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-Hey sounds like everything is working out on your side which is great. Well this is my 2nd low I got today so lets see if I am O'ing. I DTD last night and I will DTD when DH gets home tonight again. Hoping for a BFP


----------



## deafgal01

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Unfortunately DH is asleep right now might just wake him up for a quick BD lol


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, hope you are all well? Just checking in really! 
AF paid me a visit today, however it is a good thing, 3 periods in 3 months which is excellent! Been so long since I was that regular!


----------



## mzswizz

wannabemummy-:hugs: well atlest your AF is regular so thats good news.

Well ladies my temp has been at a stable 96.8 for 3 days straight. We were able to get in a quick BD around 12am :haha:. Hoping my temp spikes up so I can officially say I have ovulated. I am really hoping to catch the eggy!! Tomorrow I have orientation and a test for a technical school that I decided to go to for my nursing because it is taking me forever to even get into the nursing program at the college.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> wannabemummy-:hugs: well atlest your AF is regular so thats good news.
> 
> Well ladies my temp has been at a stable 96.8 for 3 days straight. We were able to get in a quick BD around 12am :haha:. Hoping my temp spikes up so I can officially say I have ovulated. I am really hoping to catch the eggy!! Tomorrow I have orientation and a test for a technical school that I decided to go to for my nursing because it is taking me forever to even get into the nursing program at the college.

Good luck for your orientation.

Glad the temping is going well, my temp would tend to fluctuate a little but I always noticed the jump up after ovulation. It will be really interesting to find out when it all happens for you. Hope its soon now so you can join in first tri. Eeeeeeek.

Sorry af got wannabepreggers. But good news on the regular cycles. 

Good luck deaf gal.


----------



## Conina

Swedot - are you starting a pregnancy journal that we can all stalk???


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> Swedot - are you starting a pregnancy journal that we can all stalk???

Nah, lol.....it would pretty much say...

Woke up, was sick, went to work, was sick, went to meeting, was sick, ate lunch was sick, came home, was sick, ate dinner....sick...lol

You get it...

So pissed off right now, I give hubby, who has a masters degree, simple task if frying a few English thick cut chips ......and he serves me 12 black crunchy charred lumps on a plate....

I'm like what the he'll is this?

I could eat it, I was so mad at him, then he's frying fish for himself and the oil is so hot, they are black, I was furious, I mean he has a thermometer I tell him what temperature and he's frying them at 500 degrees, he is such a moron...now I have no dinner, it's all in the trash....

So I say boil me an egg, I will have it with some toast, and it's as hard as rubber, when did men get incompetent.....it's ridiculous, then he's shouting at me, calling me Rebekah, saying stop REbekah you're just being meAn, I'm like mean, mean, I haven't eaten all damn day, I've been sick 6 times, my stomach is growling and you're smoking up the kitchen and making coal for dinner....I'll show you mean, now get out, go to the grocery store and I'll make it again.

idiot.

I wonder how we ever got pregnant, how did he even find the right hole?


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-lol that is so funny. How did he find the right hole lol. I tell you pregnancy hormones is something a man doesnt want to mess with.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: How the heck did he ever find the right hole?!! :rofl: Sorry that's just so funny... Maybe you're better off hiring a chef for the next 9 months to take a break from cooking (or at least until you're not sick all day long anymore).

I don't think I got the eggy this cycle. :shrug: I don't feel any different than any other cycles so I guess I will have to accept that AF will be coming when the time comes for her... All my AF symptoms are the same- cramps, gassy, etc. Blah. Guess I'd have better luck come summer. :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Sweedot said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Swedot - are you starting a pregnancy journal that we can all stalk???
> 
> Nah, lol.....it would pretty much say...
> 
> Woke up, was sick, went to work, was sick, went to meeting, was sick, ate lunch was sick, came home, was sick, ate dinner....sick...lol
> 
> You get it...
> 
> So pissed off right now, I give hubby, who has a masters degree, simple task if frying a few English thick cut chips ......and he serves me 12 black crunchy charred lumps on a plate....
> 
> I'm like what the he'll is this?
> 
> I could eat it, I was so mad at him, then he's frying fish for himself and the oil is so hot, they are black, I was furious, I mean he has a thermometer I tell him what temperature and he's frying them at 500 degrees, he is such a moron...now I have no dinner, it's all in the trash....
> 
> So I say boil me an egg, I will have it with some toast, and it's as hard as rubber, when did men get incompetent.....it's ridiculous, then he's shouting at me, calling me Rebekah, saying stop REbekah you're just being meAn, I'm like mean, mean, I haven't eaten all damn day, I've been sick 6 times, my stomach is growling and you're smoking up the kitchen and making coal for dinner....I'll show you mean, now get out, go to the grocery store and I'll make it again.
> 
> idiot.
> 
> I wonder how we ever got pregnant, how did he even find the right hole?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-its not over until AF comes.

Well my temp is stll at 96.8 and I am having mild cramps still. I have no clue whats going on.


----------



## Sweedot

don't give up till AF shows deafgal! 

I didnt have hardly any symptoms when i got my bfp, the only thing that I had really were af type cramps, that have lasted probably for a good 2 or 3 weeks and every now and then i still get them...

slightly tender boobs, but not until i was 6 weeks pregnant.

so, don't give up yet!


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Deafgal-its not over until AF comes.
> 
> Well my temp is stll at 96.8 and I am having mild cramps still. I have no clue whats going on.

stick with it Mzswizz!!!! hopefully you will get a shift soon!! i would ocassionally get cramps a day or two before ovulation. Hopefully thats what you're gearing up for!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks sweedot. I am hoping ovulation will be soon.


----------



## Rachael1981

Keep at it Mz, it will shift once ov has happened!


----------



## mzswizz

Well DH and I have been DTD every day until we see a shift. My temp is at a stable 96.8 so I'm assuming I am in my fertile window and just waiting to ovulate. Cd18 today so ovulation may actually be around cd21 which is 3 days. So just waiting to see when there will be a temp shift.


----------



## Conina

:coffee::coffee::coffee: still waiting for the 2ww to be over...


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-when is AF due for you?


----------



## Conina

Tomorrow or Thurs


----------



## mzswizz

Well good luck it is almost over compared to my wait.


----------



## Sweedot

Good luck conina. Hope it's good news for you.


----------



## Rachael1981

:dust: Conina


----------



## Conina

Thanks everyone. I'm veering between thinking it's a possibility, to being sure I'm out. Going to test on Sat if :witch: doesn't get me first...


----------



## Conina

Well still no :witch: (although more likely due tomorrow) but I do feel a bit crampy so she may be on her way :growlmad:

One thing, however, my boobs are ENORMOUS!! (Which gives me the excuse to use this smilie :holly: which I love, but find it difficult to get into conversation...) Seriously, I'm wearing a bra which 2 weeks ago fitted me fine, and I have the whole 4 boobs thing going on as it cuts into me. Never noticed them like this before.


----------



## Sweedot

Lol, big boobies, mine are still the same size, but I am a double d anyway haha, in fact my husbands first pregnancy question was....when do your boobs get bigger? The creep...lol

They might not be bigger, but they do feel heavier and more dense....my nipples got puffy and darker and the ariolas grew. They are big....and my nipples killed me to the touch from about 5 weeks, they still do, but only in the evening. Lol big boobies is a good sign though.


----------



## Conina

I'm a D or DD normally too!! They're about to explode!!


----------



## Sweedot

Lol....why haven't u tested? I got my bfp at 9 dpo...by time af due date came it was pretty dark...you have a pretty decent chance of seeing a result now. Two most common first symptoms are missed af and big or sore boobies!


----------



## Conina

Don't tempt me!! I'm determined to leave it until I'm late this month - Saturday is T-day!


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm- I have neither at this time... I'm not due for AF for another week and my boobs are looking the same/fine... They don't feel sore either.:shrug:


----------



## Conina

It's still early DG, I've only noticed this in the last 4-5 days


----------



## Sweedot

deafgal01 said:


> Hmmm- I have neither at this time... I'm not due for AF for another week and my boobs are looking the same/fine... They don't feel sore either.:shrug:

That's ok, like I mentioned above, I didn't get sore nips till I was 5 weeks, aftter af and after my bfp...but, it was my first symptom, officially, even though I knew I was preggie by then.


----------



## Conina

...oh, and for the sake of not tempting fate, I repeat that I am feeling crampy and will probably be out tomorrow.


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> ...oh, and for the sake of not tempting fate, I repeat that I am feeling crampy and will probably be out tomorrow.

Lol, oh conina, I had af cramps too Hun, from about 11 dpo until well, now...lol 

But they were just like I was going to get af, in fact after I got my bfp, I went to the emergency room because I thought I was miscarrying because my cramps were just like. A period, but nope, it was my little bean smuggling in there....but yup, I had wicked af cramps, bad for 2 weeks after my bfp and even now I get them every now and then....also I get wicked bad cramps in my Tim and vaajajay lol during orgasm....so if u are preggers, u can look forwards to that one too.:wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Interesting... We'll know in about a week where I'm at with my cycle. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies DH and I have been spending our day DTD and went out for lunch :haha:. My temp is still at 96.8!!! What is going on here the temp is driving me :wacko:. Hope it spikes soon.


----------



## Sweedot

You're still only on cd 19, sometimes I wouldn't ovulate until cd 17 or 18 and my cycle was around 29-30 days....I mow you said you have longer cycles. So you're still on target Hun, the thing to look out for is that the time between your ovulation and first day of your next menstrual period is at least 11-12 days as anything less is considered to be a leuteal phase defect and means it's harder for the eggy to implant.

Having said that, I got my bfp at 9 dpo, meaning my little bean had to implant between 6-7 dpo....so don't let it worry you TOO much.....


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sweedot. I looked on FF and they have ovulation on cd21 so I have two more days. I am only on cd19 so it makes more sense. So my temp dropped pretty early but I guess it was the start of my fertile window. Let's go swimmers catch that egg!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal. Hows everything with the fostering?


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: no word. I think maybe they picked the other family for the foster girl. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Nooo maybe you should find out what's going on. You and your DH would be the best candidate for her. They better pick you guys or I'm bringing in the rope and other accessories


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I guess we'll find out Friday what's happening on that front. Speaking of fostering, there's more paperwork I need to be doing... :dohh: So I need to complete these by Friday and send them in and get my finger prints.


----------



## Rachael1981

Mz, I'm hoping your temp goes up soon!


----------



## Conina

Well ladies I knew I shouldn't have tempted fate, :witch: got me this morning :cry:.

So as you know, we're Irish, and therefore we don't talk about these things :dohh: but I was so annoyed that I decided to say to DH. The conversation went like this;- 

"I got my period this morning. I think we should both get the doctor to check us out". 
"Why???" (in a panicked tone)
"Because I've been off the pill for a while now and nothing's happened." 
"You haven't been off the pill for that long"
"I've been off it since July. That's nearly a year"
"Let's just get the house sorted and then we'll worry about it"
"Why can't we do both? I'm just asking for you to go to the doctor"
"Let's just get the house sorted and then we'll worry about it"

As you know we made an offer on a house a few weeks ago that was accepted. We are going to rent our house out and buy the new one. But I don't see why we can't do that and get checked out at the doctors. Ok, maybe that would be sensible if we were 25, but we're 35!! We're short on time as it is!

Sorry for the long rant but I'm really upset. And hormonal, which doesn't help.


----------



## deafgal01

What's your DH afraid of? Is he afraid the dr will say that his spermies aren't good enough or what? Get to the bottom of it... You're right, time is short especially since now that you both are 35.

I agree- no harm in getting the dr to take a look at both of ya.


----------



## Conina

No idea what his problem is. I think it's one of those things he thinks should be all up to me to worry about. Maybe he didn't concentrate in Biology classes...

I'm especially annoyed as it was actually his idea to start trying. And it's not him that gets comments from friends, parents etc. 

What really annoys me is that I've a fairly good career, and I know some people (one has actually said to me) think that we're not trying because I don't want to jeopardise my career. Which is sooooooo not true!!


----------



## deafgal01

I'd have a slap up/hog tie him down contest and have a good talk with him asap about this if I was you... Good luck in getting to the bottom of this...

Why the heck am I cold tonight? I'm usually not cold- with the heat on and it being cool outside, I keep windows closed to keep my allergies at bay and I'm cozy with jeans and t shirt usually lately. :dohh: At home I sleep with a hoodie now cuz I'm cold in the mornings. :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Ok, the tears and tantrums worked, he's just rung me to say he has an appointment on Monday :happydance:. I've booked one also for Wednesday, so let's hope we get some answers


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-boo the witch got you and yay hope you will get the answers you need.

Deafgal-maybe you are getting sick or something? Hopefully the fostering goes well.

Well ladies my temp went from 96.8 to 97.1 today. My highest temp that I've had is 97.3 so is it still possible to have ovulated now?


----------



## deafgal01

It might be possible Mz, as long it keeps rising!

I doubt I am getting sick. My allergies have not gotten worse other than a slight runny nose from time to time daily. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Well it's just my luck that we been DTD and especially yesterday we got a lot of BD'ing in so yay hopefully we caught the eggy.


----------



## Rachael1981

FX'd mz!! :D

Conina, sorry the :witch: got you. FX'd for yours and DH's appointments with the doctors. I'm sure you only have to be trying for 6 months at 35+ to get help :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Mz hope you caught the eggy for a bfp!!!


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> Ok, the tears and tantrums worked, he's just rung me to say he has an appointment on Monday :happydance:. I've booked one also for Wednesday, so let's hope we get some answers

Good for you guys!!!

defnitely at 35 a doctor would most definitely take you seriouisly at this point, my friend who was 31 was seen after 6 months, they did testing and (unfortunately) found out her dh was completely infertile...not instilling hope here am I , I know....but, it was a very very rare genetic chromosomal condition that meant he didnt produce any sperm at all, so ivf wasnt even an option for them! She adopted though, I love her baby boy....and now she is pregnant, but by a different partner....

anyway, im completely veering off track. but the point is, you;re right, you don't have time to wait....so good for you! I sent my dh for a SA the month of our BFP, lol, we were waiting for the results to come back, he's 29, so not old, but we had been trying a good while and we wanted to rule out male fertility issues, as really, those are the easiest to diagnose! 

test was pointless, but it came back great anyway, lol....

wishing you the best for your tests, hope it brings you some good results!:thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Conina-boo the witch got you and yay hope you will get the answers you need.
> 
> Deafgal-maybe you are getting sick or something? Hopefully the fostering goes well.
> 
> Well ladies my temp went from 96.8 to 97.1 today. My highest temp that I've had is 97.3 so is it still possible to have ovulated now?

generally speaking you need at least a 0.4 degree increase, so its not quite there....

I usually saw a 0.6 plus degree increase in my charts, so you might be ovulating tonight or tomorrow morning and you will see another thermal shift then....

this did happen to me on occassion, i would get two slightly smaller thermal shifts, consecutively!

good luck!
:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Well let's see if the temp increases for two more days because if it does then Im hoping it will lead to a BFP. I thought it had to increase by .3 or .4 in order to confirm ovulation.


----------



## Conina

Ok what happened to the stress-free idea? I've officially flipped. I've just got a psychic prediction off ebay. To clarify - I DON'T BELIEVE IN PSYCHICS!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: What is wrong with me?????

Anyway, in case anyone's interested, she predicted conceiving in July, and a boy. Then me "Thinking my family's complete" but another, unplanned one conceiving in December 2013. Boy again.

But I don't even vaguely think that there's anything in it. There's £5 I won't get back...


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Conina you just made me laugh and I needed a good one too. I always think the psychic readings will be wrong seeing that most women I talked to got them and the prediction was wrong so I didnt even think about trying it. I did one time look it up and quickly caught myself and got right back on here how stress free that was :wacko:!! Well DH says after he installs satellite at a customer's house, he is going to try and come home because he is not feeling well. So I dont know if we are going to BD because I am going to put it aside so I can help him get better. I wish I O'd already so I dont have to worry if I did it or not. I rather be in the TWW already. But beggers cant be choosers so Im ust going to see what tomorrow temp says and see IF we dtd or not


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> Ok what happened to the stress-free idea? I've officially flipped. I've just got a psychic prediction off ebay. To clarify - I DON'T BELIEVE IN PSYCHICS!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: What is wrong with me?????
> 
> Anyway, in case anyone's interested, she predicted conceiving in July, and a boy. Then me "Thinking my family's complete" but another, unplanned one conceiving in December 2013. Boy again.
> 
> But I don't even vaguely think that there's anything in it. There's £5 I won't get back...

Lol, I bought one of those, from some woman called psychic star, there was a thread on her on b and b though and one of the admins busted her as a fake, something about her registering as a member on here, posing as a customer and getting people to reveal things about themselves and then convincing them to get readings or something.

I got one, but it was wrong....lol, she said i would get a positive pregnancy test at the end of may, and i got my bfp in march, i also got another one a while back who said i wouldnt get a bfp until January 2012....

they are all fakes I think....


----------



## mzswizz

Ok tell me why I charted my temps on 3 different websites :dohh:. FF has no coverline for me yet, countdowntopregnancy has my coverline at 96.9 and tcoyf has my coverline at 97.2 so now im like :wacko: :shrug:!!! Hmm maybe I should wait to see my coverline for FF and determine whats the closest.


----------



## Sweedot

coverline usually isnt determined until ovulation, otherwise its not 100 percent accurate. the way ff friend does it, is it counts back 7 or 8 temps from your ovulation day temp, and draws a line 0.1 degrees above the highest temp....since your temps are so stable you're coverline is determined as 96.9, which is 0.1 degree higher than your average temp....

also, looking at your chart, you havent ovulated yet....you could either be having a late ovulation or an annovulatory cycle!

hopefully its a late one!

keep us posted


----------



## mzswizz

Well FF has my O day as today so hoping its today and those stable temps was my body gearing up for O.


----------



## Sweedot

ff wont confirm o until after the fact, which will be three consecutively high temperatures....after your o day! so its going to take three more days to confirm ovulation, ive had it set and o day and then move it later on because my temps didnt stay up!


----------



## Sweedot

what its doing is predicting that today is likely your o day based on the information it has!

fingers crossed though


----------



## mzswizz

Two women were telling me about fallback temps that can occur around 2-3dpo that they usually get. And they were saying that I could be 2dpo and having a fallback temp. Has anybody had that?


----------



## Sweedot

no, i havent had that...and ff is very good at showing ovulation, give it a few more days, if you dont see a propper thermal shift, i would discuss your results with your doctor....it could be an annovulatory cycle or it could be that your ovulating today....

dont let it worry you, im sure you will see something conclusive soon! its a great feeling seeing that temp rocket up and knowing your eggy is out! Ive seen loads of charts and ive charted myself for 7 months, so im pretty confident with interpretting the data and i think you're gearing up for it soon! stay positive.


----------



## mzswizz

That means I got to DTD today but that's if I can because DH isn't feeling well.


----------



## Sweedot

dont stress it, did you dtd yesterday> beause you should be fine if you did, the best odds are for one day before ovulation anyway.....if you can dtd great, but if not, dont stress! you should have plenty of spermies waiting at the ready!


----------



## mzswizz

No we didnt DTD last night because we were both tired so we just cuddled and fell asleep.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> No we didnt DTD last night because we were both tired so we just cuddled and fell asleep.

lol, then you best be getting bd lady, cos you might be at the crucial stage!

wink face!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Lol exactly. I will pounce on him when I get a chance. Probably put on some sexy clothes to get his mind off of not feeling good :winkwink:


----------



## Conina

Mz - it's bound to make him feel better anyway!!


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Lol exactly. I will pounce on him when I get a chance. Probably put on some sexy clothes to get his mind off of not feeling good :winkwink:

yup.... lol :blush:

time to pull out all the stops!


----------



## mzswizz

I dont think he will be coming home early though. I havent heard any news about him coming home yet but hoping he will


----------



## mzswizz

DH is now home and he is feeling better so yay BD here I come! Just ran upstairs thought AF started but it was white cm in my underwear and looked kind of crummy in the toilet I don't know what that means hopefully it is a good sign. Also I got the results from my entrance test for the school and I sooo passed with high scores yay but I am going to go to the one closer to me so will meet with counselor on Monday and DH got a test for another job on Tuesday so things are going pretty good right now. The thing I want to understand is...is white watery cm in underwear but white crummy cm in toilet means I ovulated already?


----------



## deafgal01

It sounds fertile to me. I think you still got a chance. :shrug: I don't know though.


----------



## Sweedot

it depends what your cm has been like leading up to this....sounds like it could still be fertile to me, maybe right before o type cm> everyone is a little different, my EWCM usually happened right at ovulation....


----------



## mzswizz

My cm had just changed to that the minute my DH came home. Well DH surprised me by bringing me in the room to "clean" and pounced on me. That was around 2pm now it's 7 and im just waking up :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: what a nice surprise!


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning ladies. DH and I DTD twice once in the afternoon then another at night and this morning I took my temp and it went from 96.8 to 97.2 so it shifted by .4 so now I am just hoping it stays up there. Hopefully we caught the egg and also I can be in the TWW now.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Good morning ladies. DH and I DTD twice once in the afternoon then another at night and this morning I took my temp and it went from 96.8 to 97.2 so it shifted by .4 so now I am just hoping it stays up there. Hopefully we caught the egg and also I can be in the TWW now.

Yay, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sweedot it finally shifted by .4 so I'm happy for that so got to wait and see how 2 and 3dpo temps are. Most likely going to be like this one which I am hoping. FF had my ovulation day as yesterday on the calendar so my body ovulated right on time!!! DH is excited and hoping this cycle will start the expansion of our family. So how's your pregnancy going? Did you start a pregnancy journal?


----------



## Sweedot

Wooooooo , hope so!

Things are ok, no pregnancy journal, lol....I dunno, it's still so early in the pregnancy, when I'm not being sick I'm still worrying about possible loss, sometimes this site is a blessing and a curse, it's great for support and advice, but equally terrifying reading that someone at 11, 12 or even 18 weeks has just lost their baby, I just read one this morning, so I'm still trying to stay a little reserved and keep it close to heart.

But otherwise things are great, my bff is pregnant, much further along, she is at 22 weeks now, and I'm hosting her baby shower in 2 weeks, I just hope I'm feeling better myself, the sickness is still just terrible, lol....

I will say this though, I know when I was ttc I said I would look on ms as a blessing and part of me still does, it's hard, very hard, I won't lie, constant nausea and vomiting it's tough, but it also gives you comfort, because you know your baby is fighting in there.....so when I'm hurling into my toilet at 2 am, for the 8th time that day, I'm sick, but then I kind of smile a little bit too, it's a strange thing. 

I hope you get to experience these wonderful symptoms soon, lol.....there's nothing quiute like it, let's hope those sperms are burying their way into your eggy as we speak.


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-I totally understand where you coming from. I would take all symptoms I get as a blessing. My sister is also pregnant I think she is around 3 months right now I'm not too sure. Also my little cousin well she is 19 so she really not that little anymore :haha: is having a baby shower in June so alot of pregnancies around me. I'm hoping the swimmers are attaching to the egg fighting to be the top swimmer to combine the golden egg lol my imagination runs wild sometimes. Yesterday when my h was saying grace he was praying for children and he was like quads twins whatever your decision is for us Lord and all I can do was giggle then when he was done I was like look how small I am I think quads will make me burst and he started laughing but it's nice to see him feeling the same way I feel. Ugh here I go ranting on :blush:. When do you get to see your little bean via ultrasound?


----------



## Sweedot

Awwww, that's so cute your husband is so supportive!!!!!

I really really hope it happens for you soon, I will get my friend to rub her fertility statue for you, she did it for me and it worked teehee

We get to see our bubba in 3 weeks, sooooo exciting.

Can't wait, going through all this baby stuff for my friends shower is making me sooo broody. I'm cooing over onesies. Hahaha


----------



## mzswizz

So you will get your first scan at around 12 weeks that's good. I think they would probably schedule mines to be at 9 weeks because they do it every 4 weeks and if I am pregnant, I will find out when I am 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> So you will get your first scan at around 12 weeks that's good. I think they would probably schedule mines to be at 9 weeks because they do it every 4 weeks and if I am pregnant, I will find out when I am 5 weeks pregnant.

Sounds good to me, I'm happy that it's at 12 weeks, the baby will lo like a little baby, you know, all the features will be there.....

Hubby can't wait to see our baby....

I'm booking a 3d gender scan privately for 17 weeks, I can't wait to find out what we are having.

Yippeeeeeee.


----------



## mzswizz

I totally get you. I don't know how you could wait that long I would think a scan at 9 weeks would be too long lol. I am only going to tell my MIL and my friend if I am and the rest when I am around 12-13 weeks


----------



## Conina

Hi girls, me and DH were babysitting for friends of ours last night - their LO is just over a year, and they've another on the way. So that didn't help the broodiness at all...


----------



## mzswizz

I know the feeling. Sometimes I babysit my nephew or when I visit my family my sister is there with my nephew and plus only I know she is pregnant again. My parents dont know yet but my mom doesnt want her to have no more children boy is she going to be in for a surprise :haha:. Hopefully this month I get a BFP so I can celebrate a late mother's day but my DH would be able to celbrate a father's day for once :blush:.


----------



## Conina

On the other hand, I'm sitting here having a nice glass of wine, so the :witch: visiting does mean you can take advantage...

How come your mum doesn't want your sister to have any more?


----------



## mzswizz

Well my niece is from her ex husband and my nephew is from her current boyfriend. Both were via c section so my mom says she has her boy and girl so that should be enough for her. Also my mom doesnt like the fact that her boyfriend is 10 years older than her so she thinks he just trying to get kids out of her before he gets old. And my mom is all about getting married if you want kids so because they're not married she doesnt like it.


----------



## Conina

Lol - my mum is exactly the same. She's officially the most Catholic person in the world. (WAYYYYY more so than the pope). Babies before marriage would be a complete no-no. As, indeed, sex before marriage would be. If she ever discovered me and DH lived together for 6 months before we got married, she would disown me...

Currently she's refusing to go to my brother's wedding, as it's both of their 2nd weddings. That's even though he had a nightmare for a 1st marriage and everyone else thinks he absolutely deserves some happiness! (And we all love his new fiancee). We're hoping she changes her mind...


----------



## mzswizz

Every time my sister tries to throw hints that she is pregnant (because she cant hold secrets...she can barely hold water :haha:) My mom gives her this look and she says you better not be pregnant. Then she would look at me and smile and say sooo when am I expecting grandchildren from you guys. When my sister leaves both my parents say they dont want her to be with him and they dont want her to be pregnant again but they dont tell her that because they dont want to hurt her and they know she wouldnt listen anyways so they just tell us.


----------



## Conina

We've kind of worked out that there's no point trying to change her mind, just better to act normal, ignore what she says, and hope she comes round in the end.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah thats how they are with my sister well thats how everybody is with her lol. Just hoping that we can start expanding the family soon.


----------



## Sweedot

I just got my first ever mothers day flowers, lol...dh just surprised me, haha so pretty and was not expecting anything.


----------



## mzswizz

Aww how sweet


----------



## Conina

Awwww Sweedot that's so cute!! First mother's day flowers of many!!


----------



## Sweedot

Thank you 

Yay.....


----------



## mzswizz

Happy Early Mother's Day to all the lovely ladies who received their BFP


----------



## Conina

Well we spent today looking for furniture for the new house. So exciting!!


----------



## mzswizz

I noticed alot of women on here have moved into a new place I feel so left out lol. Well thats good news Conina you should buy some shoes to go with the furniture lol. DH and I can go to the store for anything and Im able to slip me in some shopping


----------



## Conina

I tell you, between the house (technically 2 houses, we're renting out the one we own already) and the furniture, there'll be no nice shoes for me anytime soon!!


----------



## mzswizz

Wl atleast when you do get them, it'll be worth the wait


----------



## deafgal01

Happy mother's day to all of you...


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies, my DH told me happy mother's day and I said im not a mom but he said you were a mom for 5 weeks so that counts in my book. That was sooo sweet. He was right I was a mom for 5 weeks before m/c so that just made me smile and he bought me Guess perfume for Mother's Day.


----------



## Conina

Awwww Mz that's so sweet!! I love your DH!!


----------



## deafgal01

I love that your DH did that for you!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina and Deafgal!! I gave him a big hug from you all he said thanks :haha:. So what are the plans for today? I have to go to the mall and pick up a gifr for my mom and spend time with my mom and MIL.


----------



## Conina

Fairly quiet day for me - went and did the shopping, then made some soup and fresh tomato sauce for dinner later in the week. Feeling like a bit of a domestic goddess!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well DH and i are at the mall and bee here for a few hours now. Back is really killing me so i am ready to go home so we can change and head to see the family.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Wasn't planning on eating 2 meals but that's what happened. :haha: First we stopped to see MIL- gave her the picture frame for her new puppy to go into. So we had lunch with her (which we planned on since yesterday). After that we left and went to FIL house to give stepmom flowers. They invited us to join them for a meal. :dohh: This is like 1 to 2 hours after we had eaten lunch with MIL so of course we eat more. :dohh: We're stuffed now. Anyways after that we left, and stopped at my parents' house (before we stopped there, we both agreed to not accept another meal for rest of day as seeing how we're full). Sure enough my mom invited us to join their church for a cook out at 5 pm. :dohh: So we politely declined and explained why. :rofl: :haha: Anyways we gave my mom a new sd card for her camera (since she never deletes pictures off the camera). Then we came home and painted the new pieces of furnitures again. That's how my day has gone. We're still full from the 2 lunches we had. :haha:


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Ladies, my DH told me happy mother's day and I said im not a mom but he said you were a mom for 5 weeks so that counts in my book. That was sooo sweet. He was right I was a mom for 5 weeks before m/c so that just made me smile and he bought me Guess perfume for Mother's Day.

Awwwww, that's cute.

I got a card this morning from my dh, it was v cute. He suprsied me with it and I was feeling v sick so cheered me up and it was signed from our kitties too....haha


----------



## mzswizz

Well we just came back from ihop. We took MIL out for dinner so we're stuffed lol.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Well we just came back from ihop. We took MIL out for dinner so we're stuffed lol.

My mil came up today, we were supposed to drive to them, but I was very very sicky this morning, so they came to see us, she gave me some onesies...

We were supposed to go out for lunch, but I was sick into a bucket on the way to the restaurant and suddeny couldn't face Italian food, plus the wait was 45 minutes, she took me into marshals to look at baby stuff, but I was sick again into one of their 99 cent plastic bags, I did pay for it and threw it away, so I sat in the car whilst we all wintered what to do for lunch, father in law wanted Mexican, but just the mention of it made me barf again, so they ended up buying groceries for sandwiches in whole foods and we ate back at our place....

Was kind of a bust of a day, but I felt wonderful as soon as they had left, lol and then wanted to so stuff all afternoon....now the sicky is coming back a little. 

Tiring day.


----------



## Conina

Morning all!!

DH is at the doctor this morning. I'm going on Wednesday, so hopefully we get some answers. My worry is that DH is a diabetic - I'm hoping it's nothing to do with that. Anyway at least it's a step in the right direction.

Poor you Sweedot!! Hopefully you won't have to go through it much longer.

My BF has just emailed me to say she is pregnant. I'm really happy for her - they had a late MC a while ago so this is fab news.


----------



## Hoping4Babe

Hi everyone... I havent' been over in a while, and thought I would stop in and say Hi!


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-Well I see your little bean is just fighting in there on Mother's Day. I am assuming it was the bean's gift to you :haha:. Hope you feel better.

Conina-Hopefully you both get the answers you need and will be able to conceive.

Well ladies FF confirmed this morning that I have ovulated on cd21 and I am now 3dpo :happydance:. Also I looked at the intercourse timing and I scored high :thumbup:. The only time we didnt DTD was the day before O but from 3 days before til the days after O we DTD so hopefully we caught the egg. Now its just the waiting game which will be over soon because AF is due at 15dpo which is next saturday. Hopefully the :witch: doesnt show her face


----------



## Sweedot

hi everyone!!!!

yay for confirmation of ovulation MZSWIZZ!!!!! yipeeee. I am soooo happy for you! sounds like you just got your timing right, and now you know you do ovulate around cd 21! Which is right where you should be for your cycle length!


If its BFN this month, which I REALLY hope it isnt!!!! then next month you will be all the more prepared.....might be worth abstaining for 3-4 days to get the spermies built up ready for O....this worked for us, we only did it a couple of times the month we conceived!
Hopefully you wont have to wait another month and we'll see BFP!!! HOPE SO!

How is everyone else....?
Glad to hear you are getting some answers Conina!!! I hope its some positive news for you and DH!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hoping4Babe said:


> Hi everyone... I havent' been over in a while, and thought I would stop in and say Hi!

Hi hoping, i hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4Babe

wannabemummyb said:


> Hoping4Babe said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... I havent' been over in a while, and thought I would stop in and say Hi!
> 
> Hi hoping, i hope you're ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Wannabemummy... I've just been keeping SUPER busy! I'm feeling good and we've been traveling a little. Planning on a holiday trip in July... kind of a _reboot_ to relax and get some sun.

Hope all of you are doing well! :flower:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hoping4Babe said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping4Babe said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone... I havent' been over in a while, and thought I would stop in and say Hi!
> 
> Hi hoping, i hope you're ok :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Wannabemummy... I've just been keeping SUPER busy! I'm feeling good and we've been traveling a little. Planning on a holiday trip in July... kind of a _reboot_ to relax and get some sun.
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well! :flower:Click to expand...

That's fab, we are going on holiday soon, can't wait, we need to relax x


----------



## Conina

Hi Hoping!! :wave: Good to see you back hun

Mz - yay for being in the 2ww! Hope you caught that egg!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey hoping sounds like you been enoying yourself and thats fab.

Conina-Thanks im glad to be in the 2ww.

Sweedot-Thanks and yes i am hoping so too. If not then its no biggie really.


----------



## deafgal01

:comp: :hi:


----------



## mzswizz

How are you deafgal?


----------



## deafgal01

I'm alright... I've been peeking in here but not saying much lately. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah after I got confirmation of O, i really dont have anything to update about


----------



## Conina

Mz, give it a few days, you'll be symptom spotting like mad! :haha::haha:

So I got the lowdown from DH about his doc's appointment this morning - he couldn't tell me earlier since he was in work :haha: So apparently according to the doc, we haven't been trying that long, and compared to some people he sees we're not that old at 35!! :wacko::wacko: 

But he's sending him for a SA anyway (Quote from conversation - Me "when do you go for the test?" DH - "well, I kind of have to do it myself" Me - "I would hope so!!")


----------



## Conina

DG - where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-lol the conversation was funny between you and DH but thats good that he was told that. Should put you guys in high spirits. I already know around 6 or 7dpo Im going to start going crazy lol


----------



## Sweedot

My hubby went fora sperm analysis, he said it was awful.

Sample had to be with them within 30 minutes of depositing, and the darn place was an hour away. They had no where for men to do the business, so my hubby had to do it in a grubby mens restroom with guys coming in and out. I thought he would leave me lol, he had to do it twice too, not enough in the sample first time.

I made it up to him big style.


----------



## Sweedot

:awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


deafgal01 said:


> :comp: :hi:

:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Wow sweedot. Your dh was very determined.


----------



## Sweedot

I know, he is a good one...lol

Meant a lot that he went through that.


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping my dh would be like that if it comes down to it


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Hoping my dh would be like that if it comes down to it

I bet he would be!
:flower:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Sweed! Glad you made it up to your DH BIG TIME! I think it's awful the place didn't even have private bathroom or somewhere where your DH could get his business done instead of having to use a public bathroom. :shock:

Conina- I already started my cycle over. :dohh: I didn't see a bfp because AF came after 11 dpo (12). So now I'm on 4 cd. Hopefully I'll get it this cycle. It marks 6th cycle of trying. And I got a dr appt on June 9th (which is a ops if I start AF around then). :dohh:

Mz- yeah there's not much to report when you're post ovulation or on AF. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping we all get our BFPs. I would be surprised and ecstatic if i see a BFP this cycle. It just feels better because dh and i just feel like we are back into 1st love stage and we cant get enough of each other. Perfect way to conceive a baby or two or three :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Mz- that's what gonna happen this summer :rofl: We all fall in love all over again with our DH and managed to make a couple :baby: Haha!


----------



## Conina

Dg - we're about the same, I'm on CD6. FX!!

Mz - 2 would be good. 3 at the same time is ambitious!!

Twins actually run in DH's family - his dad is a twin and his dad's mum also.


----------



## deafgal01

Conina :dust:! Didn't realize we're on the same cd this cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

9 weeks 5 days- and today marks 4 weeks of all day nausea and vomiting for me....

when you ladies get your bfp....no one and i mean NO ONE will be MORE sympathetic to your morning sickness woes than me!!! PROMISE

I'm at my witts end....relief, relief please....

I've lost 10 pounds....10 pounds, i couldnt believe it this morning when i stepped on the scale, in 3 weeks ive lost 10 pounds...good job im fat and can afford to lose weight, but still, bit worrying isn't it???


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs: sweedot - what a nightmare. I know it's no consolation but it is supposed to be a good sign??? (You probably feel like hitting me now...)


(Hmmm... 10lbs eh?? Where could I get me some morning sickness...)


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> :hugs::hugs: sweedot - what a nightmare. I know it's no consolation but it is supposed to be a good sign??? (You probably feel like hitting me now...)
> 
> 
> (Hmmm... 10lbs eh?? Where could I get me some morning sickness...)

it's sooo funny you should mention that because i was telling my husband and he said, if only we could patent the HCG diet....

it would be amazing, women everywhere would lose weight, their boobs would grow and their skin and nails would look AMAZING...

I looked at him like he was nuts and then burst out laughing...

I said yeah, side effects include, constant nausea, all day vomiting, leaky boobs and constipation up the wazooo

now, get to work you chump!!!! haha


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-Lol thats sooo funny.

Conina-Twins dont really run in our family but it doesnt hurt to dream lol

Deafgal-It must be the spring love/summer baby thing for usto feel this way lol

4dpo today and temp dropped from 97.3 to 97.0 but it is .1 away from the coverline which is 96.9 is that normal? Also drank a little wine today and was shocked when DH told me not to drink because we dont know if i gotten pregnant this cycle :saywhat: Usually he is the one saying dont think about it just live your life and I am the one refusing so it seems like he is really trying now.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I think you're right. :haha: You're onto something. We could write a best seller with that topic in mind. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-i bet the book would sell and make millions lol


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Sweedot-Lol thats sooo funny.
> 
> Conina-Twins dont really run in our family but it doesnt hurt to dream lol
> 
> Deafgal-It must be the spring love/summer baby thing for usto feel this way lol
> 
> 4dpo today and temp dropped from 97.3 to 97.0 but it is .1 away from the coverline which is 96.9 is that normal? Also drank a little wine today and was shocked when DH told me not to drink because we dont know if i gotten pregnant this cycle :saywhat: Usually he is the one saying dont think about it just live your life and I am the one refusing so it seems like he is really trying now.

Sometimes the temp drops or fluctuates, mine would dip at 7 dpo every cycle and then go back up and then fall again, basically a few days after the progesterone surge, we have a secondary surge of oestrogen, estrogen makes our temperature go down, which can sometimes give us a dip in temp, when the surge ends, our progesterone is sronger than the estrogen, and so our temp goes back up, if the egg implants, progesterone is produced which keeps the temp high, if the egg does nit implant, the follicle continues to collapse and our temp dross again and our menstrual periods start.


----------



## mzswizz

Wow thanks for the info Sweedot now I learned more about the temping. Hopefully i get a BFP


----------



## deafgal01

That explains why my temps go up and down every cycle after ovulation. Thanks!


----------



## Conina

Ok so this morning is my dr's appointment so hopefully he'll either put my mind at rest or give some constructive advice. I hope he doesn't tell me to start temping - I don't understand it at all!! (plus waking up at the same time every day would pickle my head)


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so im 5dpo today and my temp dropped from 97.0 to below coverline at 96.7 :saywhat: what is going on? Is that normal?

Conina-good luck at the dr.


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm, hard to know if that's normal. I would think that it will jump back up tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

Im just hoping that my temp goes back to normal i dont know why it dipped under the coverline.


----------



## Sweedot

could be an implantation dip, monthof my bfp, i implanted at 6 dpo...i know this cos i had positives at 9 dpo and it takes at least three days for hcg to reach your urine!

so, it could be an implantation dip, or it could be just a bit of fluctuation....


----------



## mzswizz

I thought implantation can happen between only 7-10dpo so i just learned something new. Well only time will tell whats going on


----------



## Sweedot

good luck, fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. My DH asked about my temp and I told him what it was and he was like well we know you are not ovulating so lets hope its implantation :haha: how cute of him


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Thanks. My DH asked about my temp and I told him what it was and he was like well we know you are not ovulating so lets hope its implantation :haha: how cute of him

I hope so, if your temperature does not go back up, then ff will take away your ovulation day, because it will think you have not ovulated and will chalk your high temps up to a fluctuation....ive had this happen once, and then i ovulated later on, ive also seen it happen with other ladies. It will also probably move your cover line too...

so I really hope your temp goes back up....or i dont know whats going on....

praying for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sweedot. I am hoping my temp goes up also because I dont want to go through this am i or am i ovulating situation again. I just want to be done with it. So hoping my temp rises tomorrow morning.


----------



## Conina

FX Mz!!

So the dr took like a pint of blood :sick: and said he would do a full gynae analysis and have the results within a week. He also said about DH's test, when the results come back if we bring the results to him and then we can work out if there's a problem and possibly send us to the fertility clinic (actually, according to him, it's called the "sub-fertility clinic", as everyone's somewhere on the spectrum of fertility :wacko:)

So in the meantime I thought I might try the SMEP. But does anyone know anything about it? My question is, if you're supposed to start on CD8, but my cycles are 34-35 days, do I not start until CD14-15, or do I still start at CD8? (DH would be worn out!! :haha:)

I've posted this on one of the SMEP forums also, but thought I might see if any of you lovely ladies know about it?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina. I think you should start around cd14-15. If you have 35 day cycle.


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> FX Mz!!
> 
> So the dr took like a pint of blood :sick: and said he would do a full gynae analysis and have the results within a week. He also said about DH's test, when the results come back if we bring the results to him and then we can work out if there's a problem and possibly send us to the fertility clinic (actually, according to him, it's called the "sub-fertility clinic", as everyone's somewhere on the spectrum of fertility :wacko:)
> 
> So in the meantime I thought I might try the SMEP. But does anyone know anything about it? My question is, if you're supposed to start on CD8, but my cycles are 34-35 days, do I not start until CD14-15, or do I still start at CD8? (DH would be worn out!! :haha:)
> 
> I've posted this on one of the SMEP forums also, but thought I might see if any of you lovely ladies know about it?

I think i touched on smep somewhere earlier in the thread....

I tried smep for a few months, but when dh's SA results came back, we realized he had a lower than average sperm volume, everything else was great, but the volume was low...the first SA he had, he had to repeat the results because it was too low to analyze, the second time he did it, he had abstained for 4 days and it was still less than 2mm....

we went over the results with our doctor, we were sort of taking a break that month anyway, because we didnt know what the results would be, she advised we not follow smep and instead try doing it just once or twice, with well timed intercourse, she said, it was quite likely, that with his low volume, we were doing it, too much and that not enough Sperm were being ejaculated...

we followed this advice, and did it just a couple of times and we got our bfp.

Ive heard that SMEP has worked well for some people, you are supposed to start intercourse on cycle day 10 and do it every other day until your positive opk and then three days in a row...

honestly, though, if you are awaiting sperm analysis results you might want to hold off on smep and its quite demanding and does make love making quite mechanical...


----------



## mzswizz

I agree with Sweedot though. I dont follow the SMEP and I just DTD when DH wants to and just so happens, this time we DTD so much that we didnt notice how many times and how close we were to the ovulation so it was like perfect timing :haha:. I think if BD is less of a routine and you just do it ust because, it would probably help out.


----------



## Conina

Hmmm you could be right. I hadn't planned on timetabling DH, just kind of having the plan in the back of my mind... But sure we'll see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully it leads to a BFP!!!


----------



## Sweedot

good luck, also, if you have long cycles, you might wanna modify the smep plan-

my cycles were about 30 days, and i ovulated around cycle day 16/17
so instead of starting on day 10, we started on day 12, and did, 12,14,16,17,18

i mean it still didnt work, lol, but you get the idea...

i would count back 13/14 days from the projected end of your cycle- so if 35 day cycle, cycle day 21/22...which would be your projected ovulation day, and then work out your smep plan from there!


----------



## mzswizz

My cycle is 35 days and right on time OV was cd21.


----------



## Conina

Mz, was that what FF said?

I think on 2nd thoughts I might just relax and go with the flow until SA is done. Thanks for the advice ladies.

Sweedot - how's the sickness?


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> Mz, was that what FF said?
> 
> I think on 2nd thoughts I might just relax and go with the flow until SA is done. Thanks for the advice ladies.
> 
> Sweedot - how's the sickness?

bloody awful!!!!

lol, still very sick, managed to get through the afternoon though vomit free, but this mornign was the pitts!!!! right now all I want is a nice lie down!

thanks for asking....i can't wait for second tri!


----------



## Conina

Just heard one of the girls I work with had her baby today - a boy of 11lbs 1!!!!!! OMG!!


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> Just heard one of the girls I work with had her baby today - a boy of 11lbs 1!!!!!! OMG!!

whoa momma, thats a biiiig babay!


----------



## Conina

Update - natural birth, no c-section :shock:


----------



## Rachael1981

That's a big baby! I thought my niece was big at 10lb 10oz, and that was natural too :shock:


----------



## Conina

Hi Rach - long time no see! Whats going on with you?


----------



## Rachael1981

AF is late, I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and Tuesday, but BFN on Tuesday when I tested :dohh:

How are you?


----------



## Conina

Oooh sounds promising!! FX!

I'm only on CD8 of 34-35 day cycle, so nothing exciting going on. We've both been to the dr this week however to see if there's anything else we can do


----------



## Rachael1981

She just got me! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-yes FF confirmed OV was on cd21. Also wow 11 lbs is one big baby.

Sweedot-hope you feel better and you only have a few weeks to go before you are in the 2nd tri which im happy for you.

Rachael-:hugs: stupid af dont know we dont want her around. You shouldve bolted your door so she couldnt come in :haha:

Well ladies took temp today and had a temp shift from 96.7 to 97.2 so glad its in normal range again


----------



## Rachael1981

Could have been an implantation dip Mz, or an estrogen surge ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping and leaning more to what i want it to be which is implantation dip :haha: but we just have to wait and see. But did notice notice i had an in and off stuffy nose since yesterday. Like one minute i can hardly breathe then 3 minutes later im back to normal.


----------



## Conina

Sorry she got you Rach :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Conina.

Just said goodbye to 2 of my kittens and I'm crying :cry:


----------



## Sweedot

OMG, I am having the worst day, staff meeting day, so I said well, Im feeling kinda sick, Ill stay back and man the phone lines....

so Im sat down and suddenly I know Im gonna be sick, so, I run to the bathroom, the friggin door is locked, so i puke all over the door, all over the hallway, everywhere...

Im stodd there, like oh shit, what do I do....and start blubbering, sobbing my eyes out, my boss walks back in and she's dry heaving, lol....so...she says, omg, I cant even look, call the clean up crew...so...they just called the cleanup crew in, I said, Im so sorry, I feel so embarassed, now Im sat in my office whilst a cleaning crew cleans up my morning sickness....the boss just told me to go home, she said, omg you ned to go home, i said, i do this everymorning, not in such a spectacular fashion, but im sick everyday like this at work....she's still dry heaving, haha

ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

worst day ever!!!! still dont know why the bathroom door was locked.


----------



## Sweedot

Rachael1981 said:


> Thanks Conina.
> 
> Just said goodbye to 2 of my kittens and I'm crying :cry:

awww, sorry hun!!!
<3


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-I know the feeling of saying goodbye. I cried every time because I became so attached.

Sweedot-Wow thats hilarious I could just picture your boss doing that.

This morning I fell back asleep and had the worst dream ever. My whole dream consisted of me in front of a garbage can vomiting and when I woke I felt soooo :sick:. My stomach is starting to settle down now though which is good.


----------



## Conina

Sweedot - I know we shouldn't laugh but that's v funny!! :hugs: to you, though.

Rach - :hugs: also, I don't know how you do that, but I'm so glad people do. i got my wee cat (translation, big, fat cat) from a lady who takes the overflow when the shelter gets full. She had a tiny apartment and like 16 cats running round. But how she can let them go, I would be in bits.

Mz - weird dreams = good sign??? But you'd prefer them not to be quite so vivid!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-yes i was not expecting to have a 3 hr dream of that. I woke up and my stomach was just all over the place ans i really didnt feel like eating. But atleast im back to normal now.

7dpo today and my temp went from 97.2 to 96.8 so once again its below coverline. I am assuming its just fluctuation temps during the tww. Im thinking AF might come this cycle seeing that my temps keep dropping under coverline.


----------



## Rachael1981

I tried not to become attached, but it seems I did anyway :(


----------



## mzswizz

Rachel-I tried that but its so hard to not be attached. Dont worry they are in good places. It's all for the best. Thats what I had to tell myself.:hugs:

Well thinking my 5dpo dip was a fallback temp but this dip at 7dpo i dont know what to make of it. My temps better straighten themselves out. Today I had slight cramps and felt :sick: but I had ice cream so feeling better. Also making me some lunch (salmon and white rice). Wishing DH was home to make me feel better.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

I have been off all day with morning sickness, but thankfully my ogyn has put me on the drug zofran now, hopefully it will help because it kept me up all night and I'm been barfing all day.

Just praying this works, they told me if I'm nit getting relief by Sunday I fgotta go for iv fluids. Boo.


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 10 weeks sweedot!! Omg you almost in the 2nd trimester wow time flies. I am 7dpo and im assuming 5dpo was the fallback temp but i had another dip today at 7dpo earlier i was feeling sick but had ice cream and lunch so feeling better now. Hopefully you feel better so you dont have to get the iv fluids


----------



## mzswizz

I dont really feel optimistic no more. I feel like af is going to come right on time. Its just that gut feeling and most of the time its right. It will be a year of trying after m/c next month and i just feel down. Always trying something new but no success it makes me feel like a failure and to just give up. Its just so hard not to think about having children when i am completely surrounded by children in our family and pregnant women everywhere. I just feel so down and in my head thinking that once again its going to be another AF cycle.

Sorry for the ranting ladies


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> I dont really feel optimistic no more. I feel like af is going to come right on time. Its just that gut feeling and most of the time its right. It will be a year of trying after m/c next month and i just feel down. Always trying something new but no success it makes me feel like a failure and to just give up. Its just so hard not to think about having children when i am completely surrounded by children in our family and pregnant women everywhere. I just feel so down and in my head thinking that once again its going to be another AF cycle.
> 
> Sorry for the ranting ladies

Oh mzswizz, you don't have to be sorry for letting out your feelings, that's why we are here. 

I'm so sorry that you think af is coming, I know it's hard to be positive when yu feel like everything you are doing is failing. 

I know it must be hurting you, if there's one thing I have learned in recent weeks, well, in the last two days actually, sometimes it's no good us struggling on unaided, take my hyperemesis, I ws struggling through that, day after day, when I finally cracked and ended up in hospital on an iv and zofran, and then they gave me that prescription for zofran and now I feel like a million times better. Now I'm like, why was I stupidly struggling through on my own, I could have gotten help sooner and felt so much better....I think with you it could be the same principle, yu have been struggling on for so long now since your loss, maybe it's time for yu and dh to go in a get a bit of help, if for nothing else than reassurance. I ow you have only charted for one month, but unfortunately your temps have been a bit wacky and we cannot say for absolute certain you had an ovulatory cycle. If this is the problem, a simple prescription for loomed or metformin and have you super ovulating in no time. Don't keep struggling on, on your own, you are not a failure , and definitely not a failure for maybe needing a little help, that's what this medicine is for! instead of struggling through, you could be getting the answers you deserve my love. I would at the very least take your chart in to see your gyno or dr. And explain the confusion over your up and down temps....

Of course you could still get a bfp, but if you don't, dnt you lose hope, take some time to recover and make an a ppt. A year of ttc is the benchmark they say.

I hope it all works out for you Hun, I know your bfp is coming.

<3


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks sweedot. That made me feel better. Dh and i was already talking about going to see my ob/gyn because he is a fertility specialist also. But dh wants to wait until he gets either a better job with better health insurance or the state trooper job with great benefits. So unfortunately i have to wait it out until one or the other happens. So until then i just have to relax and just might take a break if i need to.


----------



## Sweedot

I'm glad you and dh have a plan, I think they would put you on clomid if you went in, are you sure you won't consider just calling and requesting it?

I've seen lots of ladies get a bfp within one cycle of clomid.

Anyway, you seem to have a clear plan, so it's not my place to tell you what to do, I just hate to think of you putting off something that could really help you that is so easy to get.

Let's see what this cycle brings you, we could be surprised eh!!

Keep positive, keep stress free.


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe we will be surprised who knows. If af comes den i will talk to dh about going in and getting clomid or whatever he prescribes.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Mz!! :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks deafgal:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so Im not symptom spotting but omg my nipples are like super itchy (tmi) but like they are red becuse i kept trying to rub and scratch its so not a good sight :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

That sounds annoying... Must be going around. :shrug: I've been rather itchy lately too.


----------



## mzswizz

Feels sooo much better now. But right when you fix one thing here comes another problem. Sharp pain in right ovary like somebody is pinching my ovary and holding it not letting it go OUCH!


----------



## deafgal01

Ouch- hope you feel better soon...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks I took a nice warm shower and it took the pain away..even got in a good 30 mins of washing my hair


----------



## deafgal01

That's always a good thing :thumbup: Glad it went away!


----------



## mzswizz

Tha ks. Ok quick question. If dh and i dtd last night around 9-10pm and im having loads of cm right now around 3:30pm could it just be dh's little army


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm- do the water test. I can't remember correctly but if the sperms sinks or blends into the water - then what's left on top is the actual cm. I will let the other ladies explain better.


----------



## mzswizz

Okay I think I remember the test


----------



## Conina

Hi all

Mz, sorry you were feeling down, hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

Sweedot - glad you've got something to sort the sickness. Hope it works!

We spent the day over at a friend of DH's, his wife had a baby 2 weeks ago. Went to Mama's and Papa's on Thurs to buy a present, then brought it round today. Both trips did NOT help the broodiness... but the baby is gorgeous - soooooo tiny!! I fed him and he just dozed in my arms all afternoon. Wee dote!!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-Thanks i feel much better now :hugs:

Well ladies I just baked some brownies so hopefully they will be done before DH comes home. Been having cramps hopefully AF doesnt decides to come early because then I would really need some wine. :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

That sounds so yummy... brownies...


----------



## mzswizz

Well my temp dropped again so the FF crosshairs is gone so i didnt ovulate. So i guess im out :cry:


----------



## Sweedot

I'm so sorry mzswizz, I looked at your chart, and I unfortunately also think you have not ovulated....I'm soo soo sorry, I really hope you take your chart to your gyno, get on clomid girl, I wanna see that bfp soon.....!!!!!!!!! You might even be extra lucky and end up with clomid twins.....xoxoxox


----------



## mzswizz

My dh is still optmistic. He thinks im going to ovulate late. Also he said its not meant for me to know. He was like God is setting it up for you to not know. So maybe he is right because everything i try doesnt work out.


----------



## Conina

Mz :hugs::hugs: I really hope your DH is right.

I've somehow managed to convince FF (which I very rarely use) that :witch: arrived on 21 April, when actually I O'd on 21 April, and now it won't let me delete the entry. It's trying to tell me my cycles are 19 days, when they're actually 35. Only I am that bad with computers!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I hope he is right too. All i can do is wait now.


----------



## Rachael1981

Conina, just change the entry for spotting/menses to N/A and it should change it again.


----------



## Conina

Thanks Rach, I've got it sorted now. The cycle start day had got set as 21/04 and so nothing I was doing to the actual day would change it. I have to change the cycle start day and then it was fine...


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahhh ok. I'm still finding my way around FF and I've been using it since December :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I figured out I have been taking my temp too early in the morning :dohh: I overslept today and temped at 9am and my temp was 97.5. Im assuming that I DID ovulate and my temps ARE high after ovulation so now I have to wait for AF date


----------



## Sweedot

you need to temp at the same time every single day, after at least 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep and before moving....

I temped at 6 am every morning and my temps, went from the low 97's to the mid-high 98's post ovulation.

It doesnt really matter when you temp, just as long as you follow those rules, and if you took your temp at the same time everyday, the variation would still be the same...unless one day you took it at 7 and the next day at 5 am and so forth....

remember for every additional hour you oversleep past your normal waking time you can expect to add 0.2 degrees to your temperature.

that being said, todays temperature according to your chart, shown by a temp with a blue dot with a whole in it (lol) is an anomoly and should not be counted, this happened to me, if i slept in late, my temp would skyrocket up to the low 99's and i would have to adjust it for oversleeping.


----------



## Conina

Completely O/T but Sweedot, your EDD is the day before my birthday. All the best people are born in December :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

My birthday is december 28th


----------



## Sweedot

Lol, December baby, of any baby, I really didn't want a december baby, every December baby I know complains about being jipped at Xmas/ bdays, lol....apparently their bdays get overlooked because of the run up to Xmas.

I'll make sure my baby has awesome December birthdays. Hehe


----------



## deafgal01

I've fallen off the wagon in terms of temping at the same time everyday. :haha: I will have to get back on with that. I've been keeping track of the temp but not at the usual times I've been doing it. :dohh:

Thanks for the push to get back on track with that. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Well im doing fine. I have decided to stop temping now. I just want to enjoy my dh. I prayed to God asking to help me see if i ovulate and thats it, i even told dh the same thing. I noticed that after FF confirmed i ovulated, my temps went out of whack so i think the Lord is giving me the sign that i got what i wanted now move on so i am. If AF comes this cy le, i am going to take a break and enjoy life as a married couple also our 2 yr wedding anniversary is in 2 months so thats exciting. I have been thinking so much about ttc that i kind of took away the real feelings of dtd and just made it a routine. So now i am just awaiting the 21st not going crazy or anything like that. I am just going to relax. If i get a BFP then i get it, if i dont then it just wasnt meant to be. Hoping you lovely ladies get those sticky beans sooner than later.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz that sounds like a good plan of action. I think that's what I'll do this summer too- I'll stop tracking a lot with the cycles and just enjoy the time with DH. Maybe you'll get your bfp soon that way. You're right, it will happen when it will. What are you doing for the 2 year anniversary?


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Well we dont have anything planned yet just have to see how financials are but hopefully we can take a trip


----------



## deafgal01

That would be fun. It wouldn't have to be a long trip if you don't have the money for a nice few days trip away from home, it can be a trip out to a place not too far from home.


----------



## Conina

Mz - sounds like giving up the temps is a good decision for you. I haven't tried it, but it all sounds v complicated for me! 

We're 2 years married next month also. No idea what we will do - it's even more important as DH's birthday is the next day... But hopefully we will be moving house round about then so probably won't have the money to do anything more exciting!!


----------



## Sweedot

hi ladies! How is everybody?

yay for wedding anniversaries everyone! 

Im coping quite well with these new meds....YAY

also, my mom and sister are flying in from the UK in just over a week and I am so excited, I havent seen them in 2 years. It's been such a long time, I can't wait to show them all around, we are going up to Niagara Falls for a 3 day getaway....they are staying for almost 2 weeks, 2 whole weeks off of work, BLISS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-yeah we were thinking about either relaxing here and spending time together or going somewhere we havent been in ft. Lauderdale but we shall see.

Conina-thanks i had used the temping just to confirm i ovulate because i didnt know if i do or not and congrats so we gotten married around the same time. Thats pretty cool.

Sweedot-sounds wonderful. Will they be there for your 12 week scan? Did you tell them yet?


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Deafgal-yeah we were thinking about either relaxing here and spending time together or going somewhere we havent been in ft. Lauderdale but we shall see.
> 
> Conina-thanks i had used the temping just to confirm i ovulate because i didnt know if i do or not and congrats so we gotten married around the same time. Thats pretty cool.
> 
> Sweedot-sounds wonderful. Will they be there for your 12 week scan? Did you tell them yet?

I did tell them, but they will just miss my 12 weeks scan....but thats ok....

My mom is going to fly over at christmas to help us with the new baby, which will be nice, im very greatful for that! (which by the way, really upset my mother in law) who has relocated to florida to be near the "other" grandkids....lol, and expected me to fly down their for christmas with a 2-3 weeks old baby, so that "SHE" could have the whole family together...

when I said, NO FREAKING WAY LADY, she got really tetchy with me....but no way am I flying a little newborn baby, two flight to florida, she should be flying up to help me, selfish old bag!


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- That is a selfish mil... She should fly to see your family if she wants to see the grandbaby. You're right to not want to fly with a 2 - 3 weeks old baby at Christmas time- it's the most busiest travel season and not the best time to be exposing that little baby to unnecessary germs at the airport and sick people. Good that your mom will come and help for a while when the baby comes.

Mz- That sounds like a fun plan... I'm sure no matter what you two decide to do for the anniversary, it will be just perfect for the way you two want to spend time together. The important thing is to celebrate it together and just spend time together treasuring what each other has to offer.


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-your MIL is crazy if she thinks you are going to take a newborn baby out where there is the most germs and get who knows what just to see her. She better catch a flight whats wrong with her.

Deafgal-you are so right. I know whatever we do will be perfect.


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning ladies. I see its been pretty quiet in here. AF is due to arrive in 2 more days so just waiting to see whats going on. Even though i feel i am out, im trying hard not to cave in and test well spend money on a test to see AF show in 2 days but i dont know. Part of me has the faith and hope of it maybe being a BFP and the other half is like dont even bother.


----------



## Sweedot

fingers crossed for you Mzswizz!

I know its been a bit of an up and down month for you, not quite knowing for sure if the eggy was released, but you just never know, our bodies are weird and wonderful things, life finds a way, I always think!

anyway, bit of good news from me, you'll see from my siggy I am 11 weeks today and the baby is oficially the size of a LIME! HAHA


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats Sweedot happy 11 weeks :thumbup:. I know Im out I caved in and tested and well...i got a BFN of course because thats what I expected. Next month marks the one year mark so its been a long journey. Just awaiting AF so I can take my 1 or 2 or 3 cycle break who knows. Maybe this is what I need.


----------



## Rachael1981

Maybe you'll get a surprise when you take your break :hugs:

Happy 11 weeks Sweedot :D


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping that happens


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies when AF arrives, I am going to take a few months off of here and just get healthy mentally physically and emotionally and just spend time with DH. I will check for updates every so often though. Want to see this thread get filled with lots of BFPs over the time frame that Im not on.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Well ladies when AF arrives, I am going to take a few months off of here and just get healthy mentally physically and emotionally and just spend time with DH. I will check for updates every so often though. Want to see this thread get filled with lots of BFPs over the time frame that Im not on.

That sounds like a good idea, I think you're stress free journey is becoming stressful. lol

When I had my chemical, I took some time away from here and then I got the BFP....I think it really does help just to completely stop thinking about it for a while. Do other things, focus on each other.....hopefully it will happen!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thats what my DH said. Because the last time I fell pregnant my cycles were all over the place and i didnt know when the next one was due and we just DTD whenever we wanted too and it was him who told me to test when I was and I thought I wasnt and I ended up being pregnant so who knows


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Mz- I bet that's where we're going wrong... We're stressing ourselves out over the whole ttc business so taking a break sounds like a good idea... I guess i will see when I feel like doing it this weekend... Good luck to you, Mz! I bet you get your bfp soon once AF comes around.


----------



## Conina

Mz - sounds like a plan. But make sure you check in every so ofter - we'll miss ya!! 

I should be o-ing (finally!!) on Thurs, but DH has hurt his back :dohh: so he's not feeling up for any :sex: He'd better sort it out soon!!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-thanks. It would be the funniest thing if i do get pregnant the minute i dont think about it. :haha:

Conina-i will miss you lovely ladies too thats why i got to check in every now and then because i think i would go crazy without you guys :haha:


----------



## Sweedot

Hey ladies!!!

Just want to let y'all know that Im probably gonna be out of comission here myself for a couple of weeks with my family visiting, I'll be off travelling the state with them...so, If I don't check in much, its because I'm being a tour guide. So apologies in advance if I miss anything!!!!

good luck and hope theres some good news!!


----------



## mzswizz

Have fun Sweedot when are they suppose to be coming visit?


----------



## Conina

I'm sure they're so excited to see you after so long and such good timing when you have your BFP!! How's the sickness by the way?

I'm just having a nice glass of wine :wine: to relax - work has been completely hectic. And next weekend I'll be on the 2ww hopefully so I'll enjoy it while it lasts!!


----------



## Sweedot

They fly in on Thursday and staying for almost 2 weeks! yay!
I have so much cleaning to do before they get here, I need to buy myself some new pants too!

The nausea is still bothersome, bit of dry heaving and wretching and honestly, my stomach has been a bit off, so Ive felt it a bit all day, but not so much vomiting, which is good I suppose. Ive been getting hit with the fatigue though, ugh today I feel like I could faint I feel so weak....and Im stuck in work, I work on an military base and we're stuck in an elevated threat level, so we cant open the windows or the blinds and the room is sweltering, I feel like Im in an oven, its the pitts...Ive asked them to bring fans in, but they still havent done it! So, I go sit out front for a bit today, I honestly thought i was going to keel over and die, and i needed to be by the front door and my boss comes by and says, "what? No work back there in your office?" I said, its sweltering back there, i needed some air....

so insensitive sometimes....feel like putting in a workers comp or something..


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs: Sweedot!!

Well I feel like everyone I know is pregnant at the minute. My best friend told me a couple of weeks ago, and I'm delighted for her, especially as she's had a MC previously. And now our receptionist has confided in me also that she is 2 months gone, I'm not supposed to tell anyone in work. Which is great, except I just feel like saying "why isn't it my turn???"


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot hope you get that fan and feel better.

Conina-with my sister, cousin, and friends pregnant i be thinking the same thing.


----------



## deafgal01

Tell us about it... I'm in the same boat as y'alls- when is it gonna be our turn?


----------



## mzswizz

It would be just our luck we all asking when is our turn then we all find out in the same month that we are pregnant :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Dude that'd be so so so cool if that happens!


----------



## mzswizz

I think it would be sooooooooo fun


----------



## mzswizz

Last night i prepared myself to see AF this morning so we DTD before we have to take the 7 day break (even though AF doesnt seem to stop my DH :haha:). While DTD, DH said whoa your bbs are different are you pregnant and i said i dont think so and i told him my bbs were sore on the sides but i think it was because of the bra i had on. And to top it all off i woke up to pee this morning feeling wet thinking for sure AF got me while i was sleep which usually happens in the wee hours of the morning but when i wiped there was nothing there and the wetness was just cm it had to happen recently because if it was from DTD it shouldve dried up by now because we DTD around 11pm and i used the bathroom at 5:30am


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!

Speaking of symptoms. I think I have ovulation pains... Idk... My opk still shows a positive when I checked this morning but I got an unexplained pain just below the stomach to the right.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-thanks. How long has your opk been positive? Also i just got this random taste for apple jacks cereal lol


----------



## deafgal01

It went positive yesterday so I guess I'd be ovulating either today or tomorrow... I need to look at my charts from previous cycles.


----------



## deafgal01

Ok weird- first cycle with full temps, it shows I ovulated on 15 cd. Last cycle shows it on 19 cd (which is probably a day or two too late but can't really adjust that). I could be ovulating today.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok well then yeah those most likely are ovulation pains so either you are going to ovulate today or tomorrow so i would BD for 3 days just in case.


----------



## Rachael1981

Get BD'ing Natalie :D

And I constantly ask when is it going to be our turn? :grr:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope our turn is coming sooner than later or im getting to beat it out of my fallopian tubes :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I already bd once yesterday... :haha: I already decided I'm not going to bd everyday... No point to it and it's not worked for me past 3 cycles. So I figured maybe if I give his :spermy: a break right before I'm due to ovulate, I might have better chance at getting stronger swimmers.

I can't wait for this afternoon... I get to go bowling and we'll probably do putt putt golf too. Dinner together as a group as well... Should be a fun day where I'll be so distracted with having fun with friends.


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a good plan deafgal. My dh is at work but who knows what we will do when he gets off. Hopefully he gets off early.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- hope your DH gets off early. 

Oh i can't wait for this afternoon to roll around... I'm so bored and it's not even near lunch time.


----------



## mzswizz

Its boring over here. I might just go back to sleep


----------



## deafgal01

:sleep: That's a great idea... I would do that too but I'm too awake. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

I keep having to go pee :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: you keep having to pee! :thumbup:

I finally got out of the house. We went to a local farmer's market. Got some salsa, a loaf of bread, and lamb meat. We spent more than we planned to but it's all good!


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast you got out of the house. I think i might just get up to go get sone food. Its a saturday and i am soooo bored right now


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: true... I'm gonna go back out again this afternoon. :thumbup: Might leave this morning though cuz DH has to be at the meeting by 1 and I have plans up north of the city which is 45 minutes drive from home but 30 minutes from the meeting place DH is going to.


----------



## mzswizz

I might take a trip to miami to see my family while DH is at work or hang out with my cousin for a little bit.


----------



## deafgal01

These are both great ideas! Let me know what you finally end up doing.


----------



## mzswizz

DH wants to go to Miami so I guess Im going to just stay up here eat and relax myself a little. I am pretty exhausted from the BD last night :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: relaxing is even better... I'd totally relax but I got plans with friends which doesn't happen too often.


----------



## mzswizz

My friends are pretty busy today themselves so cant hang out with them today


----------



## mzswizz

Oh my goodness ladies i have this sharp pain feels just like a pulled muscle on the far right side right above the pubic area and a dull one in the middle between my pubic area and my navel i thought for sure it was AF but i went to the bathroom and wiped and only saw cm whats going on. If it is AF usually it comes with a bang and then I have bad cramps but i havent felt nothing like this before and i know its not a gas cramp neither.


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Finger crossed it's implantation.


----------



## Conina

Ooooh I got a surprise smilie OPK today!! Wasn't expecting it until Wed or Thurs. We DTD last night and again this morning, and I'll jump him again tonight to make sure!!


----------



## mzswizz

GL Conina. As for me AF is late again. So we shall see.


----------



## Sweedot

Good luck conina with the bd,

How's it gong deafgal?

Hey mzswizz, fingers crossed for you, I distinctly remember having that sharp stitch like pain, like someone was really prodding my ovarian area, it wasn't something I ever experienced before, it was after I got my bfp, but I did get my bfp super early though, I think I remember it happening about 11 or 12 dpo and lasted for a few days on and off....


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-thanks. Yes i have on and off sharp pains that only lasts for a few seconds i keep thinking AF is here. I got pads in my purse just in case.


----------



## Conina

Does anyone else do that thing where you put pads/tampons in your bag so that you're not tempting fate?!?


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I keep pads/tampons in my purse all the time even though I've gotten pretty good at figuring out about when I would be due.

It's going fine... Nothing much happening over here. I think I may have ovulated but time will tell- like in the next 4 to 5 days. :shrug: I never know when I ovulate anyways except from the temps.


----------



## Conina

Any news from anyone? I'm officially in the 2ww :coffee: roll on 6th June!!


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, I had my ultrasound today....

Here's our little baby,:baby: 

It was squirming around so much, super active, hb was 167! So really great.

I was told the nub looks girlie, but I won't know for sure for 5 more week.
In the picture it's sucking it's thumb, but it's a real wriggler, was kicking and twirling and playing with its little fingers, it was so exciting.
Here's a link to my picture. Tee hee
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-opinions-needed-12-w-us-told-looks-girl.html


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- your baby looks great! I think it's a girl too.

I'm definitely in the 2ww. Mz- how you doing today?


----------



## mzswizz

Aww Sweedot your baby is adorable already. :thumbup:

I am doing good today but I think I am out. I wiped and it is now pink so AF is on her way. DH says it could be bleeding after sex. But we shall see. I am still having on and off mild sharp pains no cramps.


----------



## deafgal01

Boo- hope it's not AF...


----------



## Sweedot

Thanks ladies.

Good luck for the tww deafgal...

Mzswizz, you aint out till the witch sings....lol
Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## mzswizz

I have to just wait and it see whats going on. Usually AF comes with a bang and bad cramps. But it only shows when I wipe it doesnt flow onto the pad at all.


----------



## Conina

Awww Sweedot your baby is beautiful already!! No guesses from me about the sex - I'm useless at that.

Mz - fx she doesn't come

DG - how many DPO are you?


----------



## deafgal01

According to FF, if I did ovulate on 17 cd, then I'd be 3 dpo today.

How are you doing today, Conina?


----------



## Conina

Fine, just in post-ovulation limbo :haha: Keep finding myself symptom spotting, then realising that at 3DPO, my body wouldn't even know it's pregnant, so I'm clearly imagining things! How are yoU?


----------



## deafgal01

Great... I'm excited about my weekend plans. :haha: Obviously I'm more excited about summer coming around the corner too (what with my count down to start of summer break)... :rofl:

True- even if you're only 3 dpo, there's no way your body'd know it's pregnant. That means you and I ovulated on the same day. Cool!


----------



## Conina

I have a nice weekend planned too, it's a bank holiday so we're off on Monday and we're planning trips to a friend's house on Sat night and a night away in a B&B on Sunday night :happydance:

It would be great if we both got our BFP at the same time!!


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: That's a good plan. Now if both of our body would just get the memo to get pregnant... That sounds like a lovely weekend you have planned there... I have Monday off too even though I gotta go in to work Monday night but I'm not worried. It'll be a shorter week than usual (4 days of school- thus 4 work shifts). I can't wait to be out for summer break!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, I'm on my hols at the mo but want to drop in and see how everyone is and to tell you some good news (unfortunately not preggers yet, although af due on Friday, so watch this space)

OH proposed on Monday night! He proposed in a restaurant but didn't make it a huge thing because he knows I would find that too embarrassing, I blushed so badly anyway! Then when we got back to our villa he had written "will you marry me" on a chalk board in the kitchen! So excited!


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh Wanna- that's excellent news!!!!!! CONGRATS! :wohoo: So when is the wedding date going to be?


----------



## wannabemummyb

deafgal01 said:


> Oooh Wanna- that's excellent news!!!!!! CONGRATS! :wohoo: So when is the wedding date going to be?

Thanks  

We are looking at sept 2013 :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: May I suggest 21st of Sept? Just kiddin'! Just pick any day in Sept and I'm good... That does sound like a good month to get married in. 2013- that's 2 years away... Plenty of time for you to be planning the wedding and everything!


----------



## mzswizz

wanna-Congrats. My DH proposed to me in a cute and funny way. It was our 3 yr dating anniversary (feb.18,2009). We were going to go out to a restaurant and he was already dressed to go but seeing that I take forever lol was still getting ready at his house. He told me he is going to go put gas in the car and Im like ok. So he left but after I got 95% dressed I noticed its been over 15 minutes and he hasnt got back yet (gas station is literally around the corner from his house) so right when I was going to call him he came in. Then I was like what took you so long and he said the lines were long which is understandable so I was trying to finish getting ready. Then he asked have I seen my chihuahua's chew toy (thats when he was a puppy got him on feb.13th which was friday the 13th no wonder he's bad lol) and i said no and he told me to look on the side of the bed so i looked and didnt see it. When i turned around to tell him, he was on his knee and proposed...sooooo cute :blush:!! We got married july 25,2009 and been happy ever since. So sending wedding dust your way :haha:

As for me, its day 2 of the light pink bleeding/spotting I have no clue what to call it. I wipe and its there but it never is a flow to where it touches the pad, only comes when I wipe. We shall see if the witch comes or not.


----------



## Conina

Congrats Wanna!! :wedding: Wedding planning is sooooo exciting!!

I wish we had a romantic story of how he proposed, but what actually happened was that we were in Barcelona (ok that was pretty romantic in itself). We were heading out for dinner and decided to stop in a bar for a cocktail. About 10 cocktails and 3 bottles of wine later, we still hadn't left and had nothing to eat :haha: He just turned round and said "Will you marry me?" and that was it. He didn't have a ring or anything, and the rings in Barcelona were really overpriced, and I refused to tell anyone until I had a ring, so we didn't tell anyone except our two best friends, until we got home and got a ring.

He told me later that he had planned to do it when we went to Paris a few months later, but the drink overwhelmed him :haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Aww conina that was a cute and funny moment. They do say when you drink, the truth comes out.


----------



## deafgal01

Mine was in church. :rofl: Zach proposed to me on September 19, 2004. He did the lord's prayer in church and told the pastor to wait- asked me to come up front and proposed to me in front of an audience of like 15 to 20 people. :blush: he dropped the ring in middle of proposing. :haha: thankfully that did not repeat at the wedding (dropping the ring).


----------



## Sweedot

congrats wannabe....thats great news.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-he probably was super nervous. My dh went around hugging his mom and me multiple times lol.

Sweedot-how are you today?

I think AF is on her way. I think i saw a hint of red. Ugh hates when AF plays games with me. Its either come on time or dont come at all.


----------



## Sweedot

Im ok, I think Im starting to turn a corner with the morning sickness, its much less frequent than it was, still getting it with the vomiting, but its much better! I THINK it might be because my US showed I was measuring ahead of where i thought i was....
Im 12 weeks based on my LMP, but the baby was measuring 12 weeks from conception, so im a bit ahead! YAY

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!

Speaking of proposals, ours was more along the lines of....
I wanna get married...I think we should get married, its been 3 years!
really?
YEAH
OK, that would be nice, when though, like now or next year?
August
OK, this august?
YEAHHHHH.....Will you ask me then?
OH, UM, yeah....Rebekah Naomi Jackson, will you marry me?
YEAH,....

.....5 minutes later....MOM, we're engaged!

BUT then a month later he got down on one knee with a ring, haha, and made it more romantic! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Lol thats funny. I didnt have to tell my parents because they already knew. He used the excuse of getting gas to go get the acceptance from my dad. And congrats on the 12 weeks. The MS slowed because you are almost in the 2nd trimester. I heard that usually MS cease in 2nd trimester and you get your energy back.


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations wannabe :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so this is driving me crazy every time i go pee something is different. Went to pee this time and its EWCM and pink :saywhat:


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- yay for MS easing up on ya.

That's funny. :haha: Mine asked my dad's permission over the phone the day prior to proposing so my parents knew I'd say yes and call them when I found out. :haha: :dohh: He was definitely nervous.

Mz- Annoying about your body not making up its mind yet- AF or not... :hugs: Hope soon you will know.


----------



## mzswizz

I know my body needs to figure it out lol and when i got home my parents were like so let me see the ring lol


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah your body needs to hurry up and make up its mind so you can know for sure if you got a chance or not.


----------



## mzswizz

If anything I might test tomorrow morning if AF doesnt come full force


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like a good plan. :thumbup: Good luck :dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Good luck mz. 

I've had a bit of a weird time myself, spotted for a couple of days that I took for ov bleeding, then a week later spotted again for two days, which I thought might be implanting bleeding, but spotted last night too, af due on the 29th so no idea now!

Sweet - really pleased ms has eased off, sounds like you had it really badly 

Really enjoyed reading all your proposal stories. We mentioned in a shop on the site we are at holiday at, that we got engaged here on Monday, an hour later we were back in our villa and a guy turned up with a balloon and card from the ladies in the shop! Was so sweet


----------



## deafgal01

Wanna :hugs: Awww, a card and balloons from the ladies in the shop?! That's so cool! I hope you're getting your :bfp: soon!

Mz- how's things this morning? Have you tested yet honey? Is AF here yet or is it still weird?

Conina- Hope you're doing ok!

Sweedot- how are ya doing?


----------



## Conina

I'm fine except I'm driving myself completely crazy :wacko: this 2ww. I think it's because for once I'm sure we DTD a lot right round when the OPK was +. But seriously, 4DPO - i've aaaaaaaages to go!!

How's you DG? Symptom spotting much? :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I'm cool as a cucumber... Not even symptom spotting yet at this point. :haha: No, I'm too busy being tired and :sleep: when I'm at home and then when I'm awake- I'm too busy gawking at DH cuz I'm not used to him being home more now and then of course, :dohh: there are meetings I've been going to... I had one the other day related to after school/ymca programs (how to improve it and attract more kids). Today I have one for CPR training. Next week I might be lifeguarding for the high school girls to go swimming. What can I say? I'm a busy little bee. :dance: I can't wait for the weekend- fun plans from watching a friend get his tattoo to going to the race and experiencing tailgating for the first time ever in my life. :thumbup:

Any of you already thinking of weekend plans???


----------



## mzswizz

Update: DH and I DTD last night and it was only a medium size spot of pink the rest was cm. So we waited to see if AF jump started and well....NO PINK TODAY NOTHING BUT CM. DH wants to go get a pregnancy test.


----------



## Conina

Mz - FX!!

DG - wow you're one busy girl. My work has been hectic today (the to-do list I wrote last night has got bigger instead of smaller :dohh:) so it's taken my mind off it all, but it'll be back on it again tonight! And I can't wait for the weekend - bank holiday on Monday so it's a long weekend!!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :test:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies unfortunately AF just hit me. Its not normal yet but i know she is coming. Oh well


----------



## Sweedot

sorry mzswizz!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs: Mz


----------



## mzswizz

Ok now i think my DH thinks im crazy. I told him AF has started and he said when you go to the bathroom again he want to see (weird i know). So i went to the bathroom and then wiped and look and behold LIGHT PINK BARELY THERE!! all he did was look at me and say ummm oh yeah it really did start. Im like no it just looked like it was going to start. And he said look me and you both know that we both think you are pregnant. Spotting is lighter than your normal flow and its not even a flow and also we TD yesterday so it couldve been spotting aftrr sex which therefore made it look a little darker. He said when i get paid and your normal flow doesnt start we are getting you some tests so just have to wait.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: That must have been embarrassing- saying it started and then showing your DH and finding it's not even a flow. Oh well- at least he will buy you tests when he gets paid.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-yeah it was total embarassment. The look on his face was priceless though because he looked at me like ummm you know what your normal flow looks like right :haha:. I told him that im not going to care about this anymore until i see my normal flow. Whenever i lay down for a long time, become active or DTD, the color is this tangerine like color so i think okay AF coming then later in the day it goes right back to nothing barely there its like :saywhat: and i only wear a pad a day compared to having to change pads like every 2 hrs or earlier. Also nothing is on the pad which is weird. So this for sure isnt my AF. Especially the color one minute its pink then tangerine then pink. AF is so dark its like a burgundy and my DH. Made a joke saying yeah its like a crime scene when AF starts :haha: only him.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I hope you do get your :bfp: finally this time around. Keep us posted on what's happening with that but it sounds good so far to me.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and I most definately will. DH and I are both hoping this is the month but with AF you never know. I am still hopeful. As long as its not my normal AF then I know i still have a chance


----------



## deafgal01

That's definitely true- as long it's not the normal AF flow you're used to, you know you got a chance this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

And right when i had a chance, my chance is destroyed :haha: Well AF decided to show. Not a normal flow but i see red so im ruling it as AF


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: That bad :witch:! She's such a cruel tease! Oh well, new cycle bring it on! :dust: for your next cycle!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah. Im going to enjoy some wine kick back and take a well needed break.


----------



## mzswizz

Well cd2 and AF is back to normal which is good. My next af will be due July 1st!! A whole month free of no AF o yeah :happydance: o yeah :happydance: :haha:. So i will have a month to enjoy my DH and just have fun. After the talk, the intimate kissing was AMAZING!!! It made me forget the word temping quick lol. Maybe i dont suppose to worry and let it happen on its own. My DH keeps telling me, when you got pregnant we wasnt using any methods just DTD and that worked so lets do it! Lol im feeling good about this break i might be on once a week or so dont want to be out until july because that would be tooo much catching up to do lol


----------



## Conina

Mz - sounds like your attitude is just right. Enjoy!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I think DTD every day will help me determine if I ovulated or not.


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck! Hope you get that bfp for July!


----------



## Conina

DG - any symptoms for you?


Well DH and I have been away at a nice B&B for the night and I had the WEIRDEST, vividest dream, that :witch: arrived. I knew in my head it was a week early, that we were in the B&B and I didn't have any tampons etc, that I was going to have to send DH to the village. Then I woke up. How bizarre - in the 2ww having NOT pregnant dreams!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

No symptoms yet.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd4. 3 more days and AF is suppose to go back to where she came from. Cant wait to get to DTD. other than that nothing really to update about. Just waiting for AF to end.


----------



## Conina

Well I'm over the hump of the 2ww - AF is due Sunday so will probably wait until Monday or Tuesday to see if she arrives


----------



## mzswizz

DH and i are enjoying ourselves. We have been occupied with the house, goin out having wine just having fun which is great. I havent been sooo happy during ttc like this before. AF should be done in 2 days on June 2nd so happy because of that also. Im just ready to enjoy DH i think 7 days is long enough wait lol


----------



## deafgal01

Yay Mz for being ready to get on it again...

Conina- :dust:

I bet you that AF shows up for me this weekend... :shrug: we'll see what happens. I just hope it finishes before I'm due for my pap at the dr- I can deal with rescheduling my waxing session but not if I gotta reschedule the darn pap with the dr. The sooner I get it over with, the better- unless it was for a good reason like there was a :baby: getting snuggled in there. :shrug: But like I said, I predict AF will come this weekend for me. My boobs are sore on the side (very slightly) so that's a sure AF sign for me. I think I'm bloated too...


----------



## Conina

Good luck DG, I hope you're wrong and :witch: stays away.

After all my good intentions I'm going MAAAAADDDD symptom spotting, even though there's nothing that couldn't easily be something else. My boobs are feeling a bit twinge-y and somehow warm, which I don't remember having before, but who's to say :shrug: 

(Bit of a tip, ladies, if you have the same symptom, don't google "hot boobs". You get a lot of responses but very few relate to TTC :haha::haha:)


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Thanks for that tip... I won't google Hot boobs now. :rofl:

I have slightly sore boobs (mainly on the side). Stomach's been bothering me a lil today too. :shrug: We'll know in a day or two what happens.


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope she stays away from you both!

I'm in the 2ww now. Also applied for a job but didn't get it, so no doubt AF will arrive on time just to really stick the boot in :(


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully AF stays away from you all. Unfortunately AF wants to drag out the unwanted stay and is still here. Im going to buy in bulk and invest in tampons so I will be prepared for next cycle. Also has anyone noticed that we are almost at the 2000th post mark? Wow we are some chatting ladies :haha:. I think AF is prolonged because DH and I slipped in some DTD during AF so probably confused her a little bit :haha:. I have been sooo busy cleaning, cooking, going out with DH, bathing the dogs etc that im surprised i even remembered i was on my period lol. Im pretty much feeling good all over


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: no sign of AF's flow yet (then again it's still a bit too early)... I must have hurt my back at work last night cuz I arrived home and realized my upper back was aching a little. :dohh: I didn't take anything cuz I went straight to bed. I was that exhausted. :rofl:

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## mzswizz

Im doing great. I been pretty busy while DH is at work. I just got back in and now have to start dinner. I am pretty exhausted because I have been working pretty hard cleaning up and everything these past few days. Im just trying to figure out when am I going to get a relax day ugh :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Aww hope you get your relaxing day, Mz.


----------



## Conina

Well I did a FRER test yesterday on DPO 11 - BFN so I guess I'm out again this cycle.

But it's a lovely day here (shock!!) so I'll enjoy the weekend anyway


----------



## deafgal01

Conina, you know what we always say here... you ain't out til you see AF... :haha: So you still in the game girl!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Cd8 today and looks like AF is on her way out finally. This morning it is brown which means it is ending thank goodness. I bought a 54 pk of tampons so i am good for a few cycles. My body is killing me i think i have overworked myself and i am sooo tired. Im just ready for AF to end because i miss being intimate with DH.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: It's about time AF left ya, Mz so you can get on with your business with your DH. Sucks that it's making you feel so tired though.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal. I think its from all the cleaning and the super hot weather down here that has me tired. I think i have over worked myself because i have been working overtime cleaning nearly everything i could think of. Im happy AF is leaving though now operation concieve baby clayton will be in effect :haha:


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, pretty busy here entertaining family from England, Im sunning myself this weekend though and getting a bit more relief from the MS, although still being sick at least once per day.....more energy now and the bump says Im in second trimester already! woopeeeeee

yay

hope everyone is ok!


----------



## mzswizz

Heyyy Sweedot :wave:. Everything is fine over here just in the TWW for OV lol. Ready for Operation Conceive :baby: Clayton(s). I am full of energy and I just want to run a marathon :haha:. Cant wait til DH gets here this will start day 1 of DTD.


----------



## Conina

Hi all AF got me this morning. Cramps are horrible but the wine is killing the pain!! On to july...


----------



## mzswizz

Let's see if I will be joining you in July Conina :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Mz - I really hope you won't :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Well Operation Clayton is in process :haha: I thought I would have to set the mood in order for DH to want to DTD after work but DH called me and said he hope I am ready because we have unfinished business :haha:. He is coming home earlier than usual also and today was his last day of work before he get his normal 3 day break yay :happydance: Timing couldnt be more perfect. Even though its not OV time yet, atleast we can practice before OV day :winkwink:. I feel like a kid in a candy store. What a wonderful day. 

Conina-I think I will be joining you in a glass of wine


----------



## deafgal01

No sign of AF still :shrug: I bet my temp will still be down tomorrow so we will see what happens. If nothing by the time of my dr appt, I will mention to him that I'm due for AF and see what he says. I don't think I'm pregnant on account of the temps dropping but :shrug: never know... Maybe my body's fooling my eyes.

At least it was a good day... I did go swimming after all...


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast you were able to go swimming deafgal! No AF is good hopefully she doesnt show and you will receive a BFP!! last night was a great night for DH and i. We started on Operation Clayton and we didnt wake up until around 11am this morning :haha: talk about a major workout. Hopefully all is well. Im having a great day with DH today. Im just more on the positive side of things. I can tell you one thing's for sure....i havent smiled like this in YEARS.


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for operation conceive being in full swing mz!

Sorry AF got you Conina and Nat I can see from your ticker she got you too :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Rachael- I'm cool about AF coming this time. :rofl: I mentioned to DH after she came "Darn it, I guess AF never gets my memo from my body." DH said "boooo! I hate it when she comes visiting, it's always unannounced." I asked him, "Why? Is it cuz you want one last BANG?" He said yeah... :rofl: Figures... Men! :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Yay Mz :happydance::happydance:

Well I can't wait to see the back of AF - been really sore this month. DH still hasn't been for his SA yet, as he's on antibiotics and the dr said he should wait until he's off them before he goes. 

My cycle's now totally confusing - anything between 29 days and 35 days long! No wonder we haven't caught that egg!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Lol Nat, that sounds about right! Men!

Conina, have you tried OPK's?


----------



## deafgal01

Conina that sounds frustrating... I hope you can find the pattern in your cycles even though the days differ.

Rachael- what's up with you today?

Mz- where are ya?


----------



## Conina

Rach-i've been using OPK's but it's costing me a fortune 'cos I have to test for weeks (depending on when I get the positive)!! Also I have to use the expensive smilies, cos on the line ones it goes positive for about a week.

Question-how short does your luteal phase need to be to be considered too short? Mine was 12 days last time....


----------



## Rachael1981

Less than 10 I think


----------



## Sweedot

Less than 10 is considered abnormal .....having said this, I got my bfp at 9 dpo, so must have implanted early, maybe 6/7 dpo...

Mine was 13 days with spotting at 12/13 dpo....

12 seems fine to me.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Wonderful evening and woke up to a wonderful day. DTD last night with DH and now just resting. Tomorrow we have to go to our niece's graduation so we are just spending time together today by relaxing, especially seeing that DH worked overtime last week so he is feeling the effects on his body. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## deafgal01

I've heard 9 or less is bad for the LP... 12 seems good.

Mz- that sounds like a good day there. I'm doing good... Not up to much today. Just being lazy at home.


----------



## mzswizz

Well DH and i DTD earlier so we are on a roll lol. Today has been a pretty relaxing day. Right now we are just at the SIL house. No other events lately the only thing that i have been having is sharp pains throughout my back.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :dust: Fingers crossed this is the cycle for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal. If anything i am just enjoying the new plan of ttc


----------



## Conina

Thanks everyone. It's amazing the things you start to worry about when TTC that you've never even noticed before!!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I know what you mean... This cycle will be my first one to not POAS :wacko: So no ovulation sticks or anything to pee on... I wonder how I shall cope. I will keep up with temping for this cycle though but it appears that based on everything happening near end of this month when I'm most likely to be fertile, I'm not going to have much chances for bd much. :shrug: Oh well. But cheers to a more RELAXED approach...


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-i too have nothing to pee on and is pretty much just going with the flow. Not knowing is better for me because i wont freak out if i get a BFN and try to figure out what did we do wrong etc. The relaxed approah is the best approach. Hopefully you will catch the egg.

Conina-how are you today?

As for me, i noticed that ever since AF has stopped DH and I cant get enough of each other :haha:. Hopefully when it is around OV we dont be exhausted but then again who will turn down BDing :haha:. Today our niece is graduatin from pre-k to kindergarten. I tell you they grow up so fast. The graduation is later on in the evening so we can get a few rounds of BDing in. Operation Clayton is on time and in effect ROGER THAT :haha: today like every day is going to be a great day.


----------



## Conina

I'm grand, all very quiet here, just waiting for AF to go away (hopefully today) and then it's the *other* 2ww (or 3, depending on what my cycles decide to do this time!) to ov. 

It's our anniversary this weekend so we have a nice meal out planned. Also it's DH's birthday the next day so I'll have to organise something for that too!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-Sounds like you have a busy weekend to look forward to. Happy Early Anniversary & DH Birthday :happydance:

Well DH is able to come home early :happydance:. I dont know what this means but I am leaking alot of cm. Its watery. I dont know if that means OV is coming soon or what but i have alot of cm on my underwear. I have been taking cod liver oil supplements and the ferrol compound but i dont know if that has any effect on my cm. Im telling you it is so weird i have to keep going to the bathroom to wipe and when I think im dry im pull up my underwear and bam underwear wet all over again (sorry tmi :blush:). Well atleast DH is coming home early like 4 or 5 hours early and he seems like he is in the mood sooooo i guess we will be having a :sex: and go run our errands.


----------



## deafgal01

So far it's been great. I only take my temp and the vitamin in the mornings. That's all. Get busy with that bd, Mz! I have a while yet before I need to get on that.

How you doing, Conina?


----------



## mzswizz

I been pretty busy with it. OV week should be next week but with the different cm it might happen sooner than i think


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- very cool... I wish I was that in tune to my body. I would never know when I was ovulating- which I have finally figured out thanks to the opk (I have seen a pattern of when I do ovulate) so I have a general idea of when it does happen for me usually.


----------



## Conina

Hi all - it'sssss Friiiidayyyy!!!! Happy weekend!!

Still nothing exciting going on here. Will probably be another 10 days at least before I ov, so getting some nice wine drinking in beforehand!

Mz - hope ov is on the way for you!!

DG - what's going on with you?

Anyone any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-im have a guess of when im going to OV but not exact though. Most likely it will happen the end of next week but thats if my body cooperates. I never can tell when i OV. 

Conina-FXed this is the cycle for you. I really dont have any plans this weekend as of yet and also seeing that my DH works until Saturday so my weekend starts sunday and ends wednesday because thats when he is off. 

Last night was AMAZING!!! DH and I DTD last night and i must say it was different but in a good way. (TMI alert) we both had major orgasms at the same time and fell fast asleep in the position, woke up like a hour later not knowing whats going on then finally laid down next to eah other and fell asleep what a night :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that's a great way to have it... :thumbup: :dust: Hope you get your bfp.

Conina- No nice plans yet... Just going out tonight. Then dinner with friends tomorrow and no idea about Sunday.

Still waiting for the ovulation to start. it won't be for another 9 days before I see a positive opk (then again I'm not doing opk this cycle) so I know it'll go dark on 15 cd and I ovulate anytime between that day and 17 cd based on previous cycles.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Hoping we all get our LOs.


----------



## Sweedot

hi ladies, read thru the thread to catch up, seems everyone is moving towards something, lol, either ov or testing etc....

fingers crossed for you all, lots of bd action!!!

good news for us, we booked our gender determination ultrasound, its a week from Tuesday, I should be 16 weeks, apparently they can do it this early now...and we have another scan two weeks after that, so we should be pretty in the know about the sex of our LO....IM soooo excited.....

I cant wait to start getting stuff in pink or blue...not just yellow, green, white and brown! haha

i have my fingers and toes crossed for you, and instructed baby to send som dust your way!!!


----------



## Conina

Wow sweedot I can't believe you're that far along already! That seems to have flown (although maybe not for you!!)

Are your family still there?


----------



## mzswizz

Wow Sweedot you're almost halfway through the 2nd trimester already. Sooooo exciting. Thats great that you will find out the baby's gender. Wait til you feel the baby kick for the first time.


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Wow Sweedot you're almost halfway through the 2nd trimester already. Sooooo exciting. Thats great that you will find out the baby's gender. Wait til you feel the baby kick for the first time.

lol, Im still a long way to go, second tri runs through to 27 weeks, eeeeek, which seems sooo far away!!

Im happy to be moving into second tri though, i heard its the good trimester!!!

just happy to be out of first tri and happy to be finding out the sex of the baby....although, i am still dealing with the nausea and morning sickness!


----------



## mzswizz

They say the 2nd trimester is when m/s will slowly disappear although some will have it throughout their pregnancy and your energy suppose to increase


----------



## Conina

Well ladies how was the weekend? We had a great time on our anniversary. Can't believe it's 2 years!! DH's birthday today - just made a nice meal for him. CD10 today - we can get on with :sex: for the next few weeks!!


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats on your 2 yrs. Mines is july 25th so we're next!!! Everything has been wonderful. Been pretty much dtd every second we can get. Also my mom just called and their paying full price for my parents dh and me to go to atlanta, ga and washington, dc from june 25th-30th so i am excited about that. Might not be on here when we are out of town but will update everyone when we get back. Hows everything and happy birthday to your DH


----------



## Sweedot

hi everyone!
congrats on the anniversary.....thats great!

hope you have a nice time on your trip to Atlanta Mzswizz!!!

not much going on here, still feeling sick, dr told me not to come off the anti nausea drugs for another four weeks, which im super grateful about because I tried weaning myself off them at the weekend and it was NOT a success....2 more days and Ill be 15 weeks and its one week today until my gender determination U/S....

roll on the next 6 days!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well thats great sweedot now you can feel better with the medicine. Also excited about you finding out the gender. We would have to wait until 18 weeks in usa to find out gender so its good you will know early. My mom told me today that its our anniversary gift which is nice of them to do for us. Well i think i ovulate this week but wont know seeing that i didnt temp or use any opks. We suppose to leave next saturday which would be during the 2ww. By the time we return, it will be a day before AF is due so atleast i will keep busy then.


----------



## Conina

The hospitals in NI have a policy of not telling you the gender. Apparently they've had issues in the past where the u/s has been read wrongly and the couple have been told the wrong gender, so now they just don't do it. You're welcome to guess, obviously!!

I dreamt last night that I had a +ve pregnancy test - it's lucky I'm not yet in the 2ww or I would think it was a sign!! But in my dream, it was just before Christmas, and I was telling DH that we could wait and tell our families at Christmas as an extra present. I really hope it's NOT a sign and we don't have to wait that long!!


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: 

Conina- Congrats on making it to 2 years of marriage. Hope your DH had a great birthday too. Hope you don't have to wait til Christmas for a baby baking in your oven.

Mz- it's good you'll be busy during the 2ww. Sometimes that's all we need to pass the time in 2ww. It's so kind of your parents to buy you two a vacation away from home. You got married few days before I did. How many years will it be for you on the 25th of next month?

Sweedot- glad to hear everything's going great with baking a baby in your oven. Good that the dr gave you meds for dealing with the MS. I hope it ceases soon for you.


----------



## Rachael1981

Congrats on making it to 2 years Conina :D


----------



## Sweedot

thanks everyone, thanks deafgal!!! 

I actually officially didnt have my ultrasound until 18 weeks, I am in the US...lol

but, we are paying for a private scan at 16 weeks, at this place that specialises in gender determination, its so exciting, and also they can live stream the ultrasound session via the internet so my mom and fam can log in and find out when we do!

soooo cool!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-hopefully you dont have to wait that long and if you do you must have psychic abilities.

Deafgal-it will be 2 yrs on july 25th that we have been married. Wow 2 yrs already time is just flying on by.

Sweedot-my sister had a 3d ultrasound and i went with her when she was pregnant with my nephew. It was amazing and they did the live streaming also.

Well today was suppose to be DH first day back to work buthe is going to call out so he will be home today so yay good for me. Other than that nothing new here.


----------



## deafgal01

Awesome... Wow... That makes it 4 years for me on July 28. It doesn't feel like it's been that short of a time ago.


----------



## mzswizz

Wow 4 yrs thats amazing. Time is going by pretty fast. It doesnt seem like its been 2 years already. From guessing OV day is today so tomorrow i will just say im 1dpo. But im just hoping after all this BDing we have been doing that we are able to receive a blessing or blessings. It would be lovely.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :dust: to you! Hope you get your bfp this time around.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too especially with all the BDing we put into it :haha:


----------



## Conina

Hi all how's everybody's weekend going? 

We've had a great time, two great nights out, lovely dinner last night and best of all, lots of lovely :sex:. Should be ov-ing in the next few days (although the way my cycles have been, no idea...) but to be honest we're just enjoying it and not thinking about TTC.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Great weekend... Not wanting to leave Hamburg, NY now lol... I'm really enjoying myself and feeling relaxed. At least I can look forward to my next trip- the western road trip tour. I just hope I'll be able to visit my friend Brandi but that won't happen if we can't drive through North Dakota or South Dakota. :wacko: We'll see what happens- we have another 4 to 5 days before we need to drive through one of those two states to reach Minnesota. No idea if I ovulated yet or not. I'm pretty sure today I get my positive in ovulation if I was testing for that but I'm not this cycle.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## mzswizz

I forgot to update to let everyone know that AF decided to come 2 weeks early which i dont know why but oh well. AF isnt as heavy as usual. I don have to wear super tampons only regulars now so AF is different. Also its nothing really when i wipe but i know its because im using a tampon. Well im happy it came early because now i will be able to enjoy the vacation stress free


----------



## Conina

Euchh I really don't know what's going on with my cycle. Maybe the grapefruit juice has confused things even more than they already were. :shrug:

I'm due to ovulate any day now (last month it was on CD18. The months before it was CD20, 22, 20). Today I'm on CD18.

I've been using OPk's since Cd10 and no positive yet, but I did miss out on Friday's test (CD14) as I had too much else on. But on Sat morning I got what may or may not have been EWCM. Now that would have been wayyyyyy earlier than I've ever ovulated before - last month I was even surprised at Cd18.

I really hope it was the grapefruit juice, and I haven't ovulated, as we really didn't get much :sex: in last week at all. Since Sat, on the other hand, we've been giving Mzswizz and Mr swizz a run for their money :haha::haha:

That's the bad thing about smilie OPK's. You get a definite day when it is positive, but you don't get the progression up to a positive, so it can creep up on ya!!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-isnt BDing great lol. We will be back in the game soon. Usually AF leaves on day7 but im on cd4 and AF is on its way out :saywhat: i never had AF so short so im sooo confused right now. We did have a BD session around cd2 but that shouldnt have nothing to do with anything. I went to change my tampon and it was more white than blood (sorry tmi). Also i was wearing super now i downsized to regular and soon it will be only light because its not really anything there. We shall see whats going on.


----------



## Sweedot

I got my GENDER SCAN TODAY!

OMG, im absolutely freaking out, my belly is doing flip flops....

I mean I know its either boy or girl, but still, lol....either way I feel lilke Im going to be in state of shock!

1 hour before i find out!!
eeeeeep


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hope it all goes well sweet x


----------



## Conina

Ooooh sweedot how exciting!!! Can't wait to hear your news!!

I got my smilie OPK today so I'm excited too :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

Ooooh something else exciting - we've nearly at 2000 stress-free posts!!


----------



## Sweedot

Well, the results are in.....

And we are team

PINK

Baby Esme Christina Rose is on her merry way and apparently she has really long legs....takes after her mommy, think she's gonna be tall.


----------



## Conina

Sweedot :happydance::happydance::happydance: Love the name too!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations Sweedot :D

AF has just left me and I am using the CBFM this month. Stress free was obviously not working for me :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

First i would like to say yay we made it to 2000 posts!!!! :happydance:

Sweedot-congrats and lovely name. So is it esme christina rose or esme aurora rose?

Conina-GL congrats on the smilie. Catch the egg. 

Rachael-hopefully this cycle can be stress free for you. 

As for me, Good morning. CD5 today and AF has been preparing to leave since cd4. Usually i dont start a light flow until cd6 or cd7. My normal AF lasts 7 days but this whacky one looks like it will end before the 7 days are up which is good for me. If i were wearing pads, i would think that AF stopped on CD4 so im glad i had the tampons because it is only on the tampons but not when i wipe. This morning's tampon only had brown blood which is usually the sign that AF is coming to an end and it wasnt really much of it there. Im not really putting much thought into it though. Just going to categorize it as my body tryingnto work itself out. I think the cod liver oil is actually trying to fix my cycles rather than harm. I looked online and it suppose to also help hormones to balance which is good because i remember my ob/gyn telling me i had tiny cysts on my ovaries and the only thing they cause is irregular periods and hormonal imbalance so i think my body is just trying to work it out. Well i cant complain. 2 more days until we leave for our vacation yay!!!! DH and I might need to get some BD in before heading out on the road with my parents :haha:. DH and i were planning DTD while on vacation, you would think wd are creating a secret mission :rofl:. I am ready to start the vacation. Well half ready because we still havent packed yet :dohh:


----------



## Sweedot

Lol, I'm still not sure on the name, I'm going with esme aurora rose, since I chose esme and dh chose aurora....seems fair.
Good luck ladies,catch those eggys
Xxxxx


----------



## mzswizz

I like esme aurora. Its very unique.


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Sweedot!!!!!! It's a :girl:!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mzswizz

With only 2 days left before the trip, I am working overtime cleaning up the house and washing clothes because we seriously got to pack and we dont have a clue what we are going to wear yet :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that was me. :rofl: we did laundry few days before the trip but did not pack til the night before the trip. :dohh: Never again. I like packing up to a week before a trip so I can make sure I don't forget anything. :haha: Bet you can't wait to go on your trip!


----------



## mzswizz

I surely cant wait to go on the trip. I need a break from this house and get my mind together.


----------



## Conina

When I go away I end up washing and ironing ALLLLLL the clothes in the house, and then deciding at the last minute what's actually going in the bag.

Enjoy your trip Mz!! V jealous. The best I can look forward to is two day trips to Dublin in the next few weeks - one to see Bon Jovi and one to see Glee live!!


----------



## mzswizz

Lucky you and I hope we have so much fun on the trip (seeing that my mom has her moments). And we have been cleaning all the clothes and they are folded up and everything. Now if only we can pick out clothes before we leave


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates sweet, lovely name you have chosen


----------



## mzswizz

Well good morning. DH and i havent been dtd much but i dont mind seeing that he is super tired when he comes home and i just want to cuddle. Next month, i start school so i will have something to keep me occupied. I am taking 4 classes. 2 online and 2 on campus. So until the kids starting rolling around, my mind will be more on finishing school and getting my degree. My friend had her baby via c-section so congrats to her. Other than that no updates. I have been more on lazy mode and also its been storming over here alot.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- it's sometimes good to be in lazy mode. I think I finally found my lazy mode today (when I'm not tending to DH's needs).


----------



## mzswizz

Unfortunately I have to get up because there's cleaning to be done and I have to do it


----------



## Conina

Hi all AF due today or tomorrow but no sign as yet. I've been away all week and doing pretty much everything you're not supposed to when you're pregnant (wine, cheese, wine, seafood, wine, saunas, oh and some more wine). DH is away today and I'm away all day tomorrow (Glee concert!!! Yay!!!!) so if AF doesn't turn up I'll test on Monday when we're both there. No symptoms either way really.

How's everyone else? What stages are you at now?


----------



## mzswizz

And the venting and ranting begins....Right now even though DH and I were inseparable, I have slept in the guest room last night. DH and i got into a VERY HEATED argument to the point i walked last night to do a 35 minute walk to calm down. I slept in the other room because I dont feel comfortable sleeping next to him at the moment. Even though we hugged, said good night, kissed, and said i love you, it didnt feel right. I guess TTC will be put on hold. Im starting to feel down about everything and feel like Im not going to be blessed with children so why even TTC. :cry: I just feel so distraught and I just need to get away. My whole world just crashed down on me and I just feel like a failure at this point. I guess I can just go and hang out somewhere by myself or ball my eyes out with tears. Sorry if i brought the day down for anybody. I just needed to talk.


----------



## Conina

Awww Mz sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sure you'll both work it out, if anybody will, you two will. And there's nothing wrong with a wee cry every now and then.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mz :hugs: Don't worry about us- we've got enough positive vibes to not let your venting bring us down. We're here for you in fact as your support when you need us. :hugs: I'm sure things will be ok with your DH again. Sucks that you two argued last night.

Mz- YOU WILL be blessed with children. :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- I forgot to reply to you. :haha: so here's my answer regarding your question about where abouts we are... I'm on 14 dpo (cd 28)... :shrug: I still think AF is hiding around the corner but my temps show no indications which way my body will go yet. I'm not letting that stop me though- I'm gonna let myself enjoy a glass of mike's hard lemonade or something whenever I feel like it. I've already had my pms signs so I know AF is coming but just a waiting game really. :shrug: Besides all that, I'm doing fab! Just made a chicken stir fry (I can safely say I think this is my first attempt at making it solo). I kicked DH out of the kitchen so I could do all the work of it myself... I'm pretty proud of myself cuz it turned out really good (I'm not much of a cook, I'll admit that much so DH tends to do all the cooking around here although he wants me to gain more experience doing some cooking before we get stuck with kids).


----------



## mzswizz

Well I just spoke with DH for the first time and cried my eyes out and I cant wait until he gets home because he now knows how Im feeling and he said we can sit down and talk about everything or we can just move on from it, its all up to me. For once, Im not forced into anything. Im hoping this will all work out and everything will get better. Im just praying this whole thing makes us closer.

Deafgal & Conina-Thanks for the support and PMA i really needed it :hugs:
I am on cd15. The shortest cycle i had was last cycle which was 23 days. My cycle has been pretty whacky so I have no clue if I ovulated already or is going to. I tell you one thing is for sure, on the 24th before we left to go out of town, I had a sharp pain on my left ovary side that made me squat in pain onto the floor. Next thing you know, around 3am I had loads of EWCM which seems like my body never produced on its own (DH would have to do foreplay for EWCM). So to see loads of it like instead of pee it was EWCM when I wiped and VERY stretchy was a huge shock to me. Also that lasted for 2 days and DH and I DTD because he's like come on let's get pregnant. Let me remind you we were out of town with my parents so we had to sneak DTD in the shower. Then after those two days, it went to creamy lotiony cm and then dry when we got back. Now, a week later, all I have been having is watery cm and when it touches the water, it gets crummy but its super white. I know its not from DTD because we havent been DTD lately and also CM been changing and I wasnt taking cod liver oil supplements but now im taking them again so I know its not that neither. Would you say I have ovulated already?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that sounds very much like ovulation to me. I will let the other girls confirm that for me though since I'm still learning as I go. Loads of EWCM is awesome (especially considering you didn't do anything to bring it on)... That would make sense for ovulation. Watery now? Fingers crossed you are gonna get that bfp soon! I can't wait for DH to get home so you two can kiss and make up and have a good long talk about what/where to go from here. I'm glad our PMA can rub off on you and cheer you up some today. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully it leads to a BFP also. I was thinking it was ovulation but what made me not think it was because of the fact......it had 2 days after AF stopped :dohh: But i NEVER and i do mean NEVER have that at all so this is all new. Everything i described sounded like what i researched about ovulation so its confusing. Also AF stopped around cd5 cd6 when usually it ends on cd7 or cd9. And I just started feeling pains in my bbs in ovaries like yesterday so something is up. This cycle got me going :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that is odd... :shrug: no idea what's going on with that.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I know thats why I been going crazy lol


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- it's no wonder... I'd be the same if I was dealing with same thing you are... :hugs: Hopefully we know something for sure soon and you can just sit back and relax with a bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks im hoping i get a bfp


----------



## Conina

Hmmm AF should be here today and no sign... Will test tomorrow if she still hasn't arrived...


----------



## mzswizz

Conina fxed for you


----------



## Conina

Actually after I posted that I realised it was countdown to pregnancy said today, FF says tomorrow. We'll see...

How's things with you Mz?


----------



## mzswizz

Everything is going good. Dh and i are woring things out so we are back to normal. Just ready for babies. I was so shocked today to hear dh say he is ready for babies. That brought me so much happiness.


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Glad to hear that, Mz! :thumbup: Hopefully soon you two will have a bfp and then can prepare for a baby or two!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal. First off I would like to say good morning and Happy 4th of July!! Last night was amazing, DH and I slept in the same bedroom this time, he put his wedding band back on and we just cuddled and fell asleep together. We had a wonderful night's sleep and we DTD this morning, which DH took control and started so I was happy for that. After the argument we didnt have DTD on our minds so for him to decide to do it, it makes me hapy and means that we just became closer from this whole ordeal. Hopefully a BFP is just around the corner.


----------



## Conina

Mz, glad you're doing better.

So I caved and tested - BFN. Completely white. But still no AF. V confused...


----------



## deafgal01

So happy to hear that Mz. :dance: That's wonderful news!

Conina- I'm confused too... The witch likes playing games this month. I told my girlfriend that she might be taking a holiday cuz of the 4th. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope you all enjoyed the 4th. I am exhausted. Dh annd i been back to dtd like when we were younger so you can just imagine :haha:. Also excited because our 2 yr wedding anniversary is this month on the 25th. So far we have just been watching movies and cleaning up. Also MIL is over so we went out shopping with her. What a tiring day it has been.

Conina & deafgal-i hope af doesnt show for you ladies. BFP is where it should be :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I hoped for a lil while this morning and then BAM... pink tint on toilet paper... Oh well... Here's to a new cycle for me! At least I can celebrate a long LP again.

How's you Conina?

Mz- that sounds like an exhausting day.


----------



## Conina

Looks like the :witch: caught me after all :cry: I was really starting to think it could be our month...


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Conina, not you too... :dohh: :hugs: That mean evil witch... Hey I'll drink with you tonight... Or we can eat ice cream... Or if there is something else you crave to treat yourself with...

Mz- how are you doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal & Conina-:hugs:

AFM, dh and i have been drawn closer together after the argument. Our relationship feels better and the intimacy is great!! I thought just dtd every day was great. But now its more like 3 times a day. I dont know where he stores his energy :haha: i havent bother to take a test because of the fear of seeing a BFN. i feel sharp pains on and off and i have started to get back into eating alot. I was on a feeling sick not really wanted to eat anything in my face mode. But every 2 hours now im like im hungry and dh always says again?! :rofl: well im excited because our 2 yr wedding anniversary is on the 25th so who knows what we are going to do. Im just on cloud 9.


----------



## Conina

Stupid :witch: We'll drown her with wine :wine::drunk: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for you also DG.


----------



## deafgal01

Yes wine for you and mike's hard lemonade for me! Heh... Finally I have someone to drink with tonight...

Mz- that's great news. That's important. It's exciting to hear your 2 years anniversary is coming up. Any ideas what to do to celebrate?


----------



## Conina

Sorry Mz I completely missed that post. Glad to hear you're back on track - what stage of your cycle are you? Or are you just going with the flow?

Mikes hard lemonade - hmmm sounds interesting but don't think it's reached here yet. Is it alcoholic lemonade??


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- yes it's alcoholic lemonade. just 5% or something- not very much.


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-Well for our anniversary. We made a little tradition to always go to publix and order the top of our wedding cake. It just have that feel that we are getting married all over again. A little special something for us.

Conina-I am on cd19 which i didnt even notice. I am pretty much going with the flow. I had to check the calendar and count the days to know. And i thought I was far away from OV. OV is suppose to happen in 3 days wow. Well hopefully a blessing comes for us this month. If not then oh well there's always next time.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that sounds so good. That's a wonderful tradition to have. Hmmm, you've given me an idea- maybe I can bake a chocolate-cherry cake for Zach and me to celebrate our 4 years anniversary in end of July. Then again why wait? I'm not gonna be here for the anniversary so might as well start the celebrating a little early. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

That sound sgreat when is your 4 yr anniversary?

AFM, I thought I had a few weeks before "estimated" OV was suppose to happen. But by "guessing" it suppose to occur on cd22 which is in 3 days. I have just been going with the flow that I havent paid attention at all. Well from the signs it seemed as if I OV wayyyy earlier than I think but who knows.But if I didnt, it should happen soon. And that would mean if AF comes on time or if she doesnt come which I am hoping, then AF due date is the 23rd which is 2 days before my 2 yr anniversary. I just calculated everything. Hopefully she doesnt come and we have a BFP because it would be a wonderful wedding gift for the both of us.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed that you are getting your bfp for a wedding anniversary gift! That'd be amazing!


----------



## mzswizz

I would be shocked and emotinal and happy but still super shocked :haha: but it would be nice.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I forgot to answer your other question. :haha: Anyways mine is on July 28.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh thats great so we got married 3 days apart. How fascinating :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: 3 days apart and 2 years... :thumbup: July is the best isn't it?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is amazing. Isnt it funny also that we were married on the 25th, which is the same day as christmas (dec. 25th) and y'all were married on the 28th which is the same day as my birthday (dec. 28th) we are representing both months july and december and events wedding, christmas and my birthday yay :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: That's always a good thing... I know my SIL got married in July before my wedding anniversary I can't remember if it's before the 25th though- probably is... My MIL has her birthday on the 27th...


----------



## mzswizz

december is the hectic month because we have my friend dec. 9th, then christmas dec. 25th, then my godsister dec. 27th, then me and my niece dec. 28th and then my mom which is dec. 30th oh yeah my dh's brother and his wife birthdays are in december too ugh so many birthdays. I think july is the month of weddings especially in 2007. July 7, 2007. Hmm wonder if those people are still married.


----------



## deafgal01

Good grief- that's a lot of birthdays in December... It's definitely hectic!


----------



## mzswizz

When december comes around, wine is my best friend :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's a good friend to have... :rofl: I wouldn't be able to stay sane with all that parties and festivals...


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah with wine i keep my sanity. You know i was sooo tempted to go buy OPKs while i was out today? I am so proud of myself because i didnt stop i just drove past and came home. So far i have been just going with the flow. So i am going to continue that and see what happens. For now i just have to finish the paperwork so i can start classes in august, spend time with DH and be excited for our 2 yr anniversary to come around. If AF wants to be late, she better wait til after the 25th so i can have my BD session for our anniversary :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: good for you - for not giving in and buying those... You're on your way to being free!:dance: Hope this next cycle is it... That you get your bfp and all!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks deafgal :hugs: i hope next cycle will lead to all of us with a bfp. How wonderful it will be to go from ttc buddies to bump buddies. 

AFM, yesterday was great. Even though i was missing dh while he was a work, i kept myself pretty occupied. My friend delivered her baby via c section the end of june and my cousin had her baby yesterday. Both delivered boys that were 7 lbs. and a few ounces apart. Also, my sister is having a girl so another girl is coming into the family and my nephew is now 6 months. I tell you time surely does fly. DH and i spent our time watching movies last night. We saw Just Go With It, Hall Pass, and True Grit. Wonderful movies that kept us laughing. We also DTD alot. So thats helpful if i am close to OV. We have been DTD more than once a day now so hopefully its enough soldiers in there when the egg comes. Today i have to go turn in a form to complete financial aid so i can start my classes aug. 18th. I have decided to just continue my studies at Broward College because 1) i will be a registered nurse not a licensed practical nurse which i heard that LPNs are the lowest paid also medical offices are trying to have their LPNs go back to become RNs so LPNs will soon become obsolete 2) i will have a degree instead of a certificate 3) i can schedule school around my life with a technical school, you have to schedule your life around school and 4) dh and i will be more than financially stable. We are ok financially now but by getting my degree and working, it will be an extra income thats also a high paying one and i would love my career so thats good. Well its cd20 for me. Nothing new other than sharp pains but starting to really not pay attention to anything thats going on. Lets get ready to make some babies!!! Wow it looks like i just wrote a book :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: That sounds like a great plan- go back to school and get licensed. I plan to go back to school myself- I love my job and all but it's not gonna take me anywhere working such a low paying job so I figured if I'm gonna help DH out at home and bring money home, it might as well be for more money teaching or something so I'm going back to school part time to study American Sign Language- from there I might go on to become a ASL professor or something... :shrug: That means I will need a phd to teach college level at least.


----------



## mzswizz

Well good for you. I was thinking that same way. Also DH and i have a little plan. I go to school and he works and then when i get my degree and start working, he will go back to school and get his degree so it will all work out for us. Nowadays if you want a good job, you have to have a degree so im going to go ahead and start my career. I couldve had my degree already but so much was going on and i was being lazy. 

Hey has anyone heard from Sweedot?


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: That's a smart plan. I did it backwards- :haha: My DH went to school and I worked (he worked some too) but for a while I was the breadwinner bringing home the money. Then he graduated and got a raise and started working. His career now started and I feel bad I don't bring home more. :dohh: So I'm going back to school now since that degree I have in elem edu was a dead end- I couldn't find jobs, I applied but nobody called me for interviews.

Sweedot- no... I hope she's ok... I wonder what is up with her.


----------



## mzswizz

Well DH has always been the breadwinner. I was majoring in business administration but i know thats not what i want to do and thats like the most common degree so i actually sat and thought what i wanted to do career wise and finally figured it out. 

About sweedot-i checked her profile she still is pregnant from what i know and is i think 17 weeks. I have to message her for an update.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies I caved and took an OPK. I got 2 lines on the OPK but the test line was kind of faint. It wasnt as dark as the control line thats for sure so I know its negative. Usually I ovulated cd22 and Im on cd20 so shouldnt I have a positive? Also I thought I didnt have any LH at all because at first I only saw the control line and the test line didnt appear until like a minute or two. So does that mean I have ovualted already or didnt ovulate yet?


----------



## deafgal01

Good question. No idea... I would assume you're still yet to ovulate... But if that doesn't get darker then maybe you already ovulated early. :shrug:

We need an update from Conina and Sweedot.


----------



## Conina

I'm lurking but not got much to say until the stupid witch goes away again!

One bit of news - we have a date for moving into our house!! We'll probably be completing on 29 July and moving on Monday 1st or Tues 2nd. It's kind of crept up on me - we have soooooo much to do!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: For having a moving date into the house! I hope you're ready for it! It's fun!


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-I am going to keep testing until saturday and see what happens.

Conina-:happydance: moving is exciting except the packing up everything because you dont know how much you have until you start boxing everything up :haha:

AFM, i am indulging in chips and ranch dip. oh my goodness i cant stop eating it :haha:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Conina - congrates on the move date :)


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I have been having really bad cramps today and creamy cm. Maybe that means OV may be today or might just be tomorrow. Either way if we DTD tonight and tomorrow we should have a good chance. I been feeling sharp ovarian pains so I have no clue why is that. I have been drinking alot of water and that seems to make the pain get milder. DH is now back to the warehouse so he will be home soon which is great. Cant wait to see him. Im actually just ready to take a nap and from what im getting from DH so is he. So we might just skip DTD tonight and just call it a night. If its meant to be then it will happen if not then we all know whats going to happen next.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :dust: Fingers crossed you two bd at the right time to catch that eggy. So obviously your weekend plans consist of bd time... :thumbup:

Conina- any exciting weekend plans?

Sweedot- hope you're doing alright.


----------



## mzswizz

Well yesterday i told DH that i had bad cramps and they felt like my AF was going to start yesterday. Well i made dinner and put on something nice to go with my new hair do and we dtd and fell asleep around 8pm which is early for us. Then when we woke up around 1am i went to the bathroom and sure enough i saw pink!! So i had put on a light tampon on told dh then went back to sleep. This morning it was some on the tampon and it looks like its getting darker :cry:. More like a line but i think its AF :cry:. its cd22, OV day supposedly and AF arrives again!! Last month it came on cd23. Well next af will be due july 31st going by my shortest cycle. Well atleast i will be able to enjoy our 2 yr anniversary without worrying if she is going to show or not. Oh well onto the next cycle.


----------



## deafgal01

Drats- that awful cruel witch! :grr: I'm sorry Mz :hugs: I wonder why she keeps showing when you should be ovulating.


----------



## mzswizz

I have no clue. This is the 2nd month in a row she came along. Last month was on cd23 now this month on cd22. My cycles are getting shorter and thats not like my normal cycles even when they were in the not showin for months and when it comes jt lasts forever phase. Im starting to think that its going to be impossible to concieve.


----------



## deafgal01

Eventually you will conceive. It's just a matter of figuring out your weird cycles... That is frustrating- not getting them for months at a time, then having it come every 23/22 days. Arugh. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah after the m/c and proper AF, my cycles were 35 days with a few whacky ones in between. Then few months ago they started coming late like a few days to 2 weeks late and now its coming every 22-23 days!!! I was taking cod liver oil but now im going to stop because i think thats what is affecting my cycles tremendously.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok update ladies, Now i have noticed that i am having sharp pains like af cramps which is not normal for me and also i went to change the tampon and its reddish/brown blood but mostly brown i guess you can say onlyW on the tip of the tampon. I havent started a flow yet but i marked today as cd1. It looks like its going to stop though because when i wipe there is completely nothig on the tp. Any clue what this might be? Could it be possible its IB and because we DTD last night, it kinda pushed more blood out? I know when i was pregnan the last time, after sex i would have bleeding. Ugh here i go again giving myself high hopes.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: No idea... I'm thinking it's possibly IB but I have no experience.


----------



## Conina

No idea Mz, that's really weird. I really hope it's IB - you deserve it!

As for me, AF is finally away. Not doing anything exciting this weekend, except ordering furniture for the new house!! We're off work on Tues and Wed (public holidays in NI) so hopefully we'll start our packing then


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it's IB Mz.

I'm back in the 2ww. This TTC thing is getting old now.


----------



## deafgal01

Rachael- I hear ya... It's getting old... When will our bodies ever get the memo to be pregnant? :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies, dh and i td this morning and the end result is its AF. There was more blood (sorry tmi) so cd2 today for me. Hopefully one day my body will decide to cooperate with me and get pregnant.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :hugs: That sucks! i hope your body cooperates with you and lets you get pregnant again. Maybe do what you mentioned- stop the liver cod things and see what happens to your cycles?


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-hopefully next cycle is different. Now dont have a clue when to expect next AF. so just got to do what i been doing and just dtd until something happens.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- sometimes that's the best plan to take. :shrug: Hope you get lucky this next cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too but you never know how it goes. Atleast im getting AF every month now compared to missing it for 3 months or so. And i guess shorter periods means more chances i gain to concieve.


----------



## deafgal01

True- that's another way of looking at it but it can also mean your LP is not as great.


----------



## Conina

Sorry Mz :hugs::hugs: I hope it means your cycles are settling down.

I'm thinking of trying EPO - I'm sick of waiting for 3 weeks before O-ing. But I'm not sure if I'm too late to be starting this cycle??


----------



## mzswizz

Deafgal-i was thinking about that. I think the cod liver oil was shortening my LP and after researching, i found more bad than good about cod liver oil so DH and i talked about it and both agreed i shouldnt take it anymore. Lets see how this cycle goes for me. Also i found out that it can cause toxins etc which could lead to infertility :saywhat: so that could be why we havent been concieving. Hopefully, we can now concieve since i stopped taking them. Back to square one.

Conina-some women told me that EPO dried their cm. Just so you know so i dont know if that will be dofferent for you or not. 

AFM, I woke up this morning to a swollen upper lip, reaction to a food allergy and not only that, to top it off dh and i are sick. But we are making fun out of our days together so it takes our mind off of things.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- oh no to being sick! At least you can be sick with your dh... :thumbup: That's better than being sick alone I think... Although it does make it harder to figure out who has to take care of who. Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon now that you're gonna stop the cod liver.

How's Conina doing today?


----------



## mzswizz

Update:cd4 on what suppose to be AF. i checked my cervix and it has a little bit of brown blood left along with ALL discharge!!! Cd4 of my cycle and looks like its not a cycle at a because it is stopping. I can loterally walk around with no pad and no tampon. This is soooo weird. Seems like it is going to end today. Will tell dh went he gets home from his job interview and see where we go from there. A little nervous to see whats going on. But i can say for sure this is NOT my normal AF. i suppose to be having a heavy flow and i wouldnt need to check cervix because i would be bleeding heavily. I checked and all i got was brown mixed with discharge. Please God please let this be it. And if i am pregnant, i got to go get a scan and bloodwork because of the heavy bleeding. Wish me luck ladies. Lets hope this is the cycle. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed it leads to something, Mz!!!!!!

Conina- hope you're doing ok.


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-where are you?

Deafgal-im hoping so too. Everything is leading towards it not being my AF. my af is never shorter than 7 days.


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah- wonder where Conina is... I guess she's been keeping busy lately. :shrug:

:dust: Hope it does lead to a bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe she is busy. I just started cleaning up when dh came home from his job interview.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Have fun cleaning up. I don't know what I'll do with rest of day except sit around and watch some tv shows on netflix.


----------



## mzswizz

I love netflix. Best investment we have. I dont know how the rest of the day is looking for me either. Have you ever tried EPO? i was thinking of getting it but i dont know.


----------



## deafgal01

EPO? No idea what that is...

Yep, I love netflix but sucks that not everything on instant watch is subtitled/captioned. That's the only thing that bothers me the most cuz I want to watch some of the good old shows and they're not subtitled. Arugh. Oh well. Maybe eventually they will have it all subtitled.


----------



## mzswizz

That sucks. Every show or movie should be subtitled. I have an uncle that is deaf he use to use the subtitles but after awhile stopped. I remember he use to always mute the tv and everyone has to lip read just like him. Im pretty good at it now. EPO is evening primrose oil. Women keep telling me about it but im not so sure. I think i put enough supplement etc in me to just let nature take its place now.


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah every show should totally be subtitled.

I don't know about EPO... you probably don't need it if you got enough vitamins and everything put into your body.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i think im going to let my body handle itself.


----------



## Paige.Br

Hello ladies! I am so glad to pass by here in this thread. OPK and other fertility devices cause much stress. How I wish I could conceive the natural way. I know others do take pregnancy easily and I salute all of them. But, I am not hopeless that I could conceive again despite the condition we had with my husband. Lets all conquer stress! Have more fun instead! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Paige! Welcome! :hugs: Hope you get to have a baby and soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Paige!!! Glad you can join us. Hoping we can bring stress free babies!!

AFM, Ladies, i am deciding to take the EPO. I will probably get it soon but if i cant, then it will be before my next af for sure. This "AF" is weird i am sooo going to give up on it. After the tampon and checking my cervix, now there is heavy bleeding again but only when i use the bathroom. I keep checking my pad and its this pinkish little and i do mean little spot on it so its like maybe ts comes out when i use the bathroom because of the pressure. Inside my vagina is very tight and soft and it was hard to put my finger in but i did and i think thats what caused the heavy bleeding. Once again the bleeding isnt a flow. I am going to keep an eye on it. Also got this bad cramp. Like a pulled muscle pulling sensation pain on the right side right above the pubic area.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mz- fingers crossed the bleeding subsides soon. Good luck with the EPO.

So Paige, how long have you been trying for a baby?


----------



## Conina

Sorry girls, i went MIA for a couple of days there. Tues and Wed were public holidays here and for a change the weather was fab, so we've just been chilling in the garden. Also we've started packing for the big house move :happydance::happydance: - 2 weeks tomorrow!! Getting excited!!

Hi Paige :hi: Glad you could join us!! How long are you trying?


----------



## Conina

Oh, and about the EPO, I was talking about taking it as I'd heard it made you O earlier, but on another thread most of the girls said it had actually had the opposite effect and made them O later. So i decided against it - 3 week wait to O is quite enough thanks!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yay conina glad you can be back!! And you're getting closer to your move date. I am excited for you. Also a friend on here told me it gives you ewcm but makes you OV later. Seeing that my cycles are getting short, OV late is what i need. I use to wait 3 weeks also but it seems like with these short cycles, OV will happen to close to AF.

DG-i am on cd6 today so tomorrow AF should end. Thank goodness because im ready to go back to DTD and being able to enjoy the water while its summer even though it feels like summer every month :haha:

Paige-how long have you been ttc?

AFM, so far this has been the lightest AF i have ever have, well except when i had heavy bleeding after sex. I literally have been wearing one pad a day and it will be a small spot over a long period of time. DH was surprised to see how the pad looked because he knows how my normal cycles are. I am already on cd6 so AF should end tomorrow. I just wrote this down as a whacky AF. when we find good affordable health insurance, i will go to my ob/gyn who is also a fertility specialist and tell him my situation. Hopefully i dont reach the 2 year mark before then which is june 10th. I talked to dh about EPO and we will be buying it. I wanted the tea but i would have to order it seeing that its not made here of course and they only have the capsules but i can manage with the capsules. Even though its taking longer than expected to concieve, i am finally content with us not having kids at the moment. Sometimes i felt bad when dh says will i leave him because we havent gotten pregnant. I told him i wouldnt leave him just to have kids and i know its not a problem with him because before when my AF was no show for months and was all over the place, he got me pregnant so i know its nothing wrong with him. If anything it would be something wrong with me. But i am getting AF every month so thats a better adjustment. Now if only i can get pregnant :haha:. DH told me the reasom why he didnt want me to take OPKs etc was because he didnt want the child to be planned. He just wants to DTD with his wife and then one day i just start vomiting, take a test and it would say pregnant. I think he just dont want pressure and i understand where he is coming from. But when we get good insurance and if i dont concieve before then, im going to my doctor :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that'd be great if we could all simply just do that- do the deed and bam, you're pregnant. Hope you two get it before the 2 year mark. That sounds like a great plan.

Conina- glad you had a good vacation and enjoyed the weather outside.

Paige- what's up with you?

I just bd this morning considering I'm going away for 4 nights/5 days. Hopefully I don't o before then. I want to sneak in another bd on Tuesday morning if I haven't o yet. Last cycle I seem to have ovulated on 14 cd, not sure how I did that early- maybe stress free and regular exercise helped bring it early. So if it does it again this cycle, I will know it's on account of the exercise.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-that would be great if we DTD and got pregnantbut then again it would be our downfall because we would have soooo many kids like 9 months apart :rofl: hopefully you can catch OV this cycle.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi Ladies!!!!!

How are you all????

any updates? cant wait for some bfp's up in here, lol

Im 19 weeks now, baby is as big as a mango, my sickness is going FINALLY~ Yippee, i havent gained any weight and im still in pre-preggy jeans, lol...but Im hoping now my appetite has returned, Ill be sprouting a nice round bump soon!!! lol


----------



## Conina

Yay Sweedot!! I was wondering how you were! How was your family visit?

No craic at my end - just waiting for the house move and for ovulation!


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 19 weeks Sweedot!! On my end, waiting for AF to stop then nex. Cycle will take EPO. also dh called and said the job he applied to wants him to do the next steps to being hiring. He already did the interview. Now he has to do the drug test, physical test and background check. Once he pass all that he should start training aug. 8th which is in 4 weeks!! Im happy for him. The state troopers still havent called for anything further but im thinkong thats a good thing. My 2 yr wedding anniversary is on the 25th so excited about that too. Other than that...no bfp yet


----------



## Conina

Hi all - another weekend gone.

So I was out with friends last night (watching harry potter) and found out my ex (you know, THE ex. We all have one) and his wife are expecting a baby. They got married a year after us. Feel a bit sick to be honest...


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Conina- that sucks! I don't blame you for feeling sick that he and his wife are expecting when you haven't yet. You WILL have a baby. :hugs:

Mz- awesome that your DH is on his way to having a job. I hope he gets this one. I can't believe it won't be long before you celebrate your 2 years anniversary with your man!

Sweedot- sounds like you're doing awesome! Hopefully you'll start gaining weight and get out of those jeans!


----------



## Paige.Br

I was on TTC before for almost 4 years until we decided to have IUI procedure and luckily I conceive successfully last year. And now I am dreaming to have another pregnancy before I reach the age the of 35. I am 31 now, and I think 4 years would come very much quickly if I would not be trying again. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-i know what you are going through. Most of my exs have children and it makes me sick but i know our time will come. Look on the bright side, atleast we didnt have children with them :haha:

Deafgal-Yes im hoping he gets the job also. I know he is going to get it though because it is a similar hiring process for his current job so this is easy for him. Our anniversary is coming so fast!! 

Paige-wow and i complained about ttc for over a year and you did it for 4. You are a very strong woman. By the way, what is IUI. is it like IVF? FXed you get a BFP soon. Since im only 21, everyone tells me i have time, but at the rate its going, it looks like time isnt on my side. 

AFM, Sorry for the long wait, i been super busy. 5 more days until my 2 yr wedding anniversary yay :happydance: the good thing is, my dh is off on our anniversary so thats even better. Our relationship is closer than ever now and we are like best friends. We talk about EVERYTHING and we have been dtd more than usual. I think its just because we are doing so good. DH is waiting for the hiring center to call or email him the next step for the job so in excited about that because when he gets it, he is going to start aug. 8th. School starts aug. 18th for me and also i recieved an email yesterday from TSA (which i applied to last year) and they told me to call if im still interested. So i called and now im waiting for a call back to see when i have to do the interview etc. If i get this job, we will be set financially, we will have excellent healthcare and i would be working for the federal government so thats great. Alot of new news and good things have been happening for us in the past few days. Hopefully a BFP will land some time soon (wishful thinking :haha:)


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Paige- 4 years is a long time to finally conceive! :hugs: I don't know how you do it.

Mz- it sounds great- everything's falling into the right places so hopefully you two will be all set.

How's you Conina?

Sweedot- any updates?


----------



## Conina

Hey all

I'm just waiting to o - expecting it this weekend so we're getting lots of :sex: in - I'm kind of following SMEP without, obviously, telling DH!! And hopefully moving house next weekend will take my mind of the 2ww!

How's you DG? Are you in the 2ww yet?

Mz - all sounding good for you. I really hope you get an anniversary present of a BFP!

Paige - wow, you've been through a lot. I have a friend who conceived through an IUI and then went on to conceive two more naturally. I hope you have the same experience.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-how are you doing today?

Conina-Thanks. If it was AF, i have no clue when o will be seeing that my AF can pop up from 22-36 days. Well if i include from when it was 2 weeks late then its 22-50 days ugh. But im not stressing about it. We dtd when we want and i think we will cover the bases if we miss days also. 

AFM, Im still waiting for the call back but im not worried about it. Atleast DH is getting closer to starting the new job because he is a few steps away for completing everything to start training. 4 more days until our anniversary so exciting. Also i am still having terrible back pain and dont know why.


----------



## deafgal01

I think I'm definitely in the 2ww. One or two more days of temp will tell how far I am into it. I had a dip on Tuesday (15 cd) so judging by the temps, I think I ovulated by that point so I'm about 2 dpo.

I'm getting ready to go to sports camp. Won't have connection while away but I can check in on my phone when I have free time at night or something.


----------



## Sweedot

Good Luck deafgal! hope it's your last tww!!!!

How is everyone else progressing?


----------



## mzswizz

Well im on cd13 with dizzy spells and back pain. Now on a good note, DH just texted me he got the AT&T job whoo hooo :happydance: so now he has a nice pay increase which will mean we will be good financially. Hopefully this leads to a BFP. I called TSA and I thought they didnt want to do an interview with me or i wasnt qualified but when I called, the lady told me that they just didnt get to my name on the list yet!!! So wish me luck :thumbup: If i get this job that means $15 or $16 a hr meaning an extra $800 or $900 a month coming into the household. The only downfall is school. They still have my documents pending and I am not getting any helpful service to help process my financial aid. I have to pay for my classes by Aug. 4th so time is of the essence right now. Other than that I am on :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that's great news!!!!!! I'm glad your husband now has a better job! Hopefully you get your job soon too.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG! Seems like DH is more excited than I am. He was ready to leave work :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Fab news Mz. Congrats to you DH!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina. Now lets see if a BFP is going to come this year.


----------



## Rachael1981

Congrats to your DH :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Rachael. How is everything going with you? Havent heard from you in awhile. 

AFM, DH is turning in his 2 week notice today. DH and i had also DTD last night so pretty exhausted from that. Yesterday was stressful because i wasnt able to get any answers about the pending document for school and also i got a call from my MIL stating that she had got served papers for me to go to court and gave me the information and i called and it was a mix up. It wasnt me that was getting served it was my mom. All they can tell me is that a company has a suing my mom. My mom dont seem bothered by it and that is what stressed me out. I woke up with a headache and hopefully it goes away. Im hoping today will be a great day.


----------



## Rachael1981

That's not goof Mz :hugs:

I'm ok. On to cycle 7 now. Given up stress free TTC and I'm temping, using OPK's and CBFM this cycle. Also got an appointment on Monday as we'[ve been TTC 7 months nearly and I also NTNP with my ex for 7 months so that's 14 months and no baby so hoping they will help and not just fob me off because of my weight :shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

congrats to you and your dh mzswizz!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Rachael-Thanks. Well most likely they will help. I think usually you have to be ttc for 1 or 2 years before help. I was thinking about going back to temping or OPKs, but DH doesnt want a "planned" pregnancy iykwim. He said he just want it to be a surprise to us. So i respect his wishes and we are just dtd and hoping for the best every month.

Sweedot-Thanks. Hows your pregnancy going?


----------



## mzswizz

Hows everyone today?

AFM, went out to dinner last night with SIL, niece and nephew, and my nephew's friend. DH wasnt there because he got off too late and by the time he takes a shower and change it wouldve been too late for him to go out seeing that he had work this morning. Even though i was missing him, i still enjoyed myself. It was a celebration dinner and i had a margarita. I had a mild hang over this morning. I was drinking water and i took some tylenol this morning just in case. For the first time, im stress free about ttc. I guess because im more focused on dh's new job and me waiting for TSA to call and also school is starting next month for me. So pretty mucb i have my brain occupied with alot right now. Im still ttc its just the feel of lets see what happens :haha: But i had a nice evening, now lets see how today turns out. Also last night i felt nauseous after i ate my philly cheesesteak and i dont know why because I LOVE PHILLY CHEESESTEAK!!! Even though im miami, florida :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Sounds like a good night Mz. 

I'm still waiting to O - should be today or tomorrow. Lots of :sex: anyway!!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-GL with ov. I, on the other hand, dont have a clue when i am going to ovulate and i guess that is a good thing so i cant stress about it. Im taking the what i dont know wont hurt me path. Lets see where that leads me.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am feeling VERY nauseous. I have no hangover but i wouldnt think so seeing that my drink was more fruit than anything. Im sitting down and there is pressure in my lower abdomen and it makes me want to vomit. Sorry tmi


----------



## mzswizz

CD22 yesterday and DH and I DTD on estimated OV day. I am not taking cod liver oil this cycle and I noticed that my AF hasnt come early so thats good. Hopefully I have a chance now. Now to update: 

CD23 and already today has started off pretty rough. I woke up to sharp pains in my stomach at 4 or 5am which lead to me being best friend's with the toilet by using the bathroom and vomiting (sorry tmi). My DH comforted me which was the best highlight of the morning. But I was feeling completely terrible. It felt like I was sea sick. Of course the first thing that would pop into a woman's (that is ttc) head after vomiting would be am i pregnant? But I think it was probably stomach virus or food poisoning. Whatever the case maybe, I am feeling better but still have the on and off nauseous feeling. DH went to Miami to play basketball so he should be back in a couple hours or so. I am going to just try and relax. We suppose to be going to Miami to visit the family together so im just going to lay down, drink some ginger ale and watch my recorded shows. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: How's everyone doing today? Mz- I hope you feel better soon... Hope it is a good sign for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Deafgal. I am praying it means BFP also but im thinking it was from food that i ate last night. We shall see. It looks like i will have my normal cycle so im assuming AF is due aug 11th


----------



## Sweedot

Hi Ladies, been reading thru your posts, good luck everyone!
Mzswizz, hope those sicky feelings mean your bfp is coming!

I am ok, hit the 5 month mark, 4 more weeks and ill be in 3rd trimester! seem to be doing ok, the pelvis and hip pain is really setting in, thats something i wasnt prepared for, lol....im hobbling around all over the place, it keeps me up at night and sometimes i cant hardly walk the pain is dreadful, but so far, im managing, swimming helps as does massage and sleeping with a HUGE pillow between my legs...lol 

Baby weighs about a pound now, awww and is 11 inches long. 

only 18 weeks to go! woooooo


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Sweedot- it won't be long before that baby has to come out. Keep up the great work!

I'm possibly gonna test this time around. Everyone keeps telling me my temp chart looks great. I just need to go to dollar store to get some cheap tests.


----------



## Sweedot

good luck deafgal!


----------



## mzswizz

GL deafgal!!

Sweedot-yay your pregnancy has went by so quickly. Cant believe you are almost in the 3rd trimester. Did you get your baby bump yet? Hopefully, the vomiting i had was a bfp on its way. 

AFM, DTD this morning and been having a wonderful day with DH. We went out to dinner with my mom and enjoyed ourselves. Today has just been a pretty much relaxing day for us. And now i am really convinced that it was the cod liver oil that had messed up my cycles. I am around cd24 and no AF so far so that is good and i only had 1 AF last month. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! 

Mz - sorry you're sick but I'm soooo hoping it's a symptom!!

DG - :test::test::test: GL!! Can't wait to hear!

Sweedot - can't believe you're so far on already!! How are you feeling - is the MS all over and done with?

AFM, we moved house this weekend :happydance::happydance: Can't believe we've so much room. We're still living out of boxes but getting through them slowly. It's a great way to take you mind off the 2ww - half way through and I've hardly thought about it. No symptoms though, so I'm not too hopeful


----------



## deafgal01

Boo- a big FAT :bfn: stared back... I was a bit disappointed. I really thought it would be it. Next cycle plan- stop temping but keep charting signs like when I bd and the cm if I notice/check it. I just gotta wait for AF to make her appearance either in 2 days' time or soon.


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-thanks. Im hoping so too. And congrats on moving.

DG-its not over until af shows.


----------



## deafgal01

True... I guess I'm still in the game. No sign of anything. Not even any symptoms of AF.


----------



## mzswizz

Im assuming no sign is a good sign. Hopefully it means bfp.

AFM, i noticed something today. I love peanut butter but after eating my favorite snack (peanut butter crackers) i felt nauseous. And its only when i eat those. I can eat anything else and feel ok but when i eat those i have this on and off nauseous feeling throughoutnthe whole day.


----------



## Conina

DG - what Mz said. You're not out til she shows.

Mz - sounding v promising!!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-i pray that it will lead to a bfp. I just dont want to end up with another BFN.

AFM, dh and i have been dtd whether tired or not :rofl: Last night, i had a dream that AF came on. So ever since i been kind of checking because i think it is going to happen. But it hasnt happened yet so thats a good thing. I am currently on cd26. So i have passed the cd amount when i was taking the supplements so thats a good thing. Please God let this mean a bfp.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi everyone, omg I felt first proper baby kicks tonight, In fact I can't even sleep because she is having a party in my belly...haha....so I'm up eating toast and drinking warm milk. I've felt flutters and niggles before, but never real kicks, Its amazing, makes everything worth it...haha

Morning sickness has pretty much gone, except for about 10 minutes every morning when I first wake up, and I also get it if I get too hungry, hunger is morning sickness enemy number one!!! 

Hopefully, this warm milk will kick in and baby will calm down and let me sleep....typical, she's sedated all day and kicking up a storm all night....guess she starts as she means to go on.

Sorry about your bfn deaf gal, but you're not out yet, mzswizz good luck ...hope this nausea means something....good luck conina.


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks Sweedot. Hopefully that baby will settle down soon and let ya get some sleep but :yipee: for feeling the baby kick finally!

Guess if nothing by Sunday, I'll get some dollar store tests and try again.

How are you doing Mz and Conina?


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-yay for feeling the baby kick!!! Isnt it amazing?

DG-im doing fine. DH has to go to work on monday so we just enjoying ourselves before he starts. Still no AF for me so thats a good sign. And i miscalculated AF due date. If its normal cycle, then it will be aug. 14th instead of the 11th so there's time. Cd26 today so cycle is pretty much getting to the end. Lets hope it will be a bfp.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- sending :dust: your way... Hope you get your bfp soon!

Today's a good day. Did some work out this morning and then napped this afternoon, now at work til midnight.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-thanks i am hoping something good comes out of this cycle. Today has been a good relaxing day and now tomorrow will be a busy day. Lets see if i can hold out testing until Monday.


----------



## deafgal01

Yay for a busy day! Hope you get your bfp on Monday when you test. As for me, I'm gonna buy some more tests tomorrow from the dollar store and test on Saturday. No sign of AF. :yipee: So that makes me almost officially late... In about 35 minutes, AF will officially be late according to my regular cycles of 30 days.


----------



## mzswizz

Yay DG for being late :happydance: Hopefully that means BFP for you.

AFM, im sitting at the school waiting to be called so i can speak to an advisor. I noticed that whether its ttc, af, work, or school, i always have to play the waiting game :rofl: So what i have noticed is my bbs cant fit into my GOOD bra. They are pretty much hanging over the sides and top but no pain so im thinking its AF. Also constipation for like 5 days now. No urge whatsoever to "go" and tried to go this morning but really nothing happened (sorry tmi). Hopefully this means BFP and not AF or im getting sick. Also i noticed i lost the feel to eat. When i eat, i eat alot but now im eating like one or two meals a day. I got to figure out whats going on.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed for you! Yeah I am not as hungry past couple days too.


----------



## mzswizz

It would be great if we both get our BFPs


----------



## deafgal01

Hope you get your bfp... I didn't. :nope: Oh well... Here's to next cycle. I just wonder if it means I had a "chemical" chart or not... :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Tested today and it was a BFN. 5 more days until AF is due so maybe I tested too early. From the "estimated" OV day, I would be 8dpo. So we shall see if AF arrives on time or not. Oh well.


----------



## deafgal01

Ya still in with a chance. Maybe you tested too early. :shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

You're still in with a good chance, I didn't get a bfp until 10 dpo, and it was super faint...I didn't get a first response bfp till almost 12 dpo...

Keep the positivity...

Hope this is your cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Im still keeping the PMA. I randomly took my temp this morning when I first got up just to see where it would be. I thought I would see 96.4 seeing that when i was temping the last time, it was 96.4 around 7 and 8dpo. But to my surprie I saw 97.3. I tested orally first and thought since it said 97.3, it was wrong. So I sterilized the thermometer and tested vaginally and it was the same temp so I was like well cant go wrong with that. So I will temp tomorrow to see if it drops or not. Just something to do to kill time I guess :haha: 4 more days until next AF already. I dont think Im ready to see AF so im hoping for BFP.

DG & Sweedot-How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## deafgal01

I'm good today. Seein' nothing when I wipe- but I suspect I'm still gonna be spotting today so I might throw on something to be on the safe side. I'm just glad I'm not in high school anymore. Last night all the girls were upset and emotional over something so it was drama time last night. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

i say no sign is a good sign until you get a sign of AF. i know what you mean about drama. i have to go through alot of it with my family all the time. sometimes i think AF is here but it usually is just cm. so atleast no AF yet which means my cycle may be back to normal.


----------



## deafgal01

I already had AF... I think she's drawing to an end already. :shrug: I don't mind that she's leaving already. I'm just ready to try the relaxed approach and see how that plays out for me.

:yipee: Yay for your cycles being back to normal, Mz!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. i just wish i wouldve known sooner that the cod liver oil was hindering more than helping. but i guess better later than never right. hoping af wont show and bfp comes along. but thats wishful thinking :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I'll cross my fingers and toes in the hopes you get a bfp this time around. Yeah, sucks to try something new only to find out it's hindering ya rather than helping.


----------



## mzswizz

if i dont get a bfp before dh gets the healthcare from his new job, then when he does get it, i am marching into the ob/gyn office and find out why im not getting pregnant. it has already been almost 1 1/2 years since the m/c and still no luck. also the good side is my ob/gyn is also a fertility specialist so i guess i can just get an appt early for him fertility wise if if gets to that point.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that sounds like a good plan. I hope it doesn't get to that point but if it does, at least you're all set (whereas I would have to get referrals to see one).


----------



## mzswizz

thanks DG. im hoping we both dont have to go through seeing a fertility specialist. it would be nice to be able to be able to get pregnant and carry the baby full term naturally. DH and me just dont want the baby to be planned iykwim. like we want to be surprised like i start spotting or miss AF then test not, having ov triggered and the specialist saying dtd on these days. it puts pressure on the both of us. so we shall see.

AFM, 3 more days until AF shows. i havent had any cramps yet so i dont know if thats a good or bad sign. but my bbs feel heavier at times so im thinking maybe AF is going to arrive because my bbs tend to expand when its AF or pregnancy so cant use that as a symptom. i've been pretty normal except when i have my crappy moments and snap on DH about small things. not really looking into things too much because everything is similar its hard to know. my friend, jeyvis, is home from the navy for a week. so me, cesi, and jeyvis are going to have a girls night out tomorrow. but then again i am unsure yet seeing as DH still looks like he doesnt want me to go. sometimes its good to just be able to go out and have fun away from each other once in awhile iykwim. DH and i have been dtd but not as much as last week because he started the new job and we both are tired now. we just have been more into cuddling now. DH birthday is next month so i have to plan for that. its easy because he always says a birthday isnt a birthday without a cake :haha: so all he wants is cake. but im going to see if i can take him out or throw a little get together at our house. we shall see.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- hopefully you can plan a little something for your husband on his birthday next month. What day is his birthday on? :dohh: I completely forgot I have a birthday coming up next month, plus my husband has his in about 7 days (a week). I'm not giving him a gift considering I gave him something expensive for his wedding anniversary so that's counting as his birthday gift too from me. I do want to make his favorite cake so I need to ask his mom again how to make it (if I can't find the recipe for it). I need to find out his schedule for the 16th and 17th so I can figure out when/how to surprise him with a cake. :haha:

I completely hear ya on the pressure part. I hate and love planning things. There are some things I love to plan out (as much as possible) like vacations (not down to the smallest detail but where we're going and how much we'll need). Then other things like trying to get pregnant, I thought we could plan it but it seems to make it impossible for us so I'm not gonna bother planning it. Let it happen when it's time. I can't bd everyday cuz sometimes I just don't get in the mood for it. Plus there's a lot that happens in life with work and everything so sometimes we just don't want to do it. I hope you're able to get pregnant naturally again without any help. I agree- just wait and be surprised when af doesn't show up or whatever and ta da, you have your bfp finally.


----------



## mzswizz

his birthday is september 7th. i dont know what to do yet because his older cousin (40 yrs old) birthday is september 6th and usually he has a birthday party and we go and stay until its Andrew's (my DH) birthday. but hopefully it'll work out. i knkw for sure, he is getting a cake. and i agree sometimes i dont be in the mood neither. i just want to cuddle and fall asleep. i was done trying when i planned it to the t and nothing happened which brought me into depression. so im not stressing over it at all. i know one of these cycles, it will happen. just have to be patient and wait. but i kniw we are going to get our bfps.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- yep we will all get our bfps one way or another. Sometimes the relaxed approach is better for that reason. Hopefully I forget all about trying and focus on school/work and bam it happens. :shrug: Least that's what I'm hoping. :haha: Guess we'll find out in next couple months how successful that is.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here. Im hoping that everything thats keeping me occupied will help bring forth a little one. Today is exhausting. I washed the dishes, swept the floor, mopped the floor, put away 3 loads of clean clothes, finished the raminder of the laundry, cleaned the bedroom mirrors and vaccummed the bathroom in under a hour. Whew my brain and body feels like :sleep:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- damn you're on a roll. I need to clean my house bad. :haha: I can't find the time to simply clean house at this point. :dohh: Not to mention we still need to find money to buy plyboard to put on the floors of the attic so we can toss the boxes up there for storage instead of letting it take up space in the extra bedroom we have.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-yeah i was like a super cleaner yeterday. we have to clean out the other bedroom though. when we moved in, we just put all our clothes in the other room and the pile has grown. so we have to sort through the clothes we can fit, cant fit and outfits that are ruined. That room will be our biggest accomplishment. its been piled up for almost 2 yrs now.


----------



## deafgal01

Wow- that'd be easier to go through than the boxes I have in the blue bedroom. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: we have 2 yrs of clothes just sitting there. piled into the close along with boxes and everything else. complete disaster i tell you. i am soooo tempted to test that i havent even went to the bathroom because i want to test with fmu :haha:


----------



## Conina

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been on for a while, still don't have broadband in the new house and I've been off work. House is painted and I'm exhausted!!

AF arrived bang on time on Sunday, and is just away. I really had been starting to hope it was my month. Back to the drawing board. It also means that Gail's prediction was totally wrong.


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-AF just arrived for me too. Onto next cycle.


----------



## deafgal01

C'mon we all will get the bfp this next cycle!!!! We need a bfp in the group!


----------



## mzswizz

Well we have sweedot as one. And i told dh that i wrote this day as cd1 on my calendar and he said well thats IF its your period because we dont even know when you ovulated. You see where I get the PMA from. Even though they said cd1 is the first day when its bright red, I put today as cd1 even though I am only seeing pink when I wipe.


----------



## Marleysgirl

*wanders in and waves*

Is this thread genuinely "stress-free"?

I started posting in the TTC 40+, but commented that I wasn't doing any of the testing, temperatures, counting days, working out ovulation time ... And promptly got lectured about how at our age an egg is only viable for 6 hours per month and sperm for 12 hours so the two have to be co-ordinated ... Yawn.

I guess we were lucky when I fell pregnant with no.1 at 39 with no forethought, no planning, and certainly no stress. And we are taking exactly the same road with ttc no.2 - if it happens then it happens, if it doesn't then it wasn't meant to be. 

Do I fit into this group instead? :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Marleys- make yourself right at home! We talk about all sort of other things- occasionally we touch on the topic about where we are with our journey but for the most part we randomly chat about what's happening out there. :thumbup: Welcome to the group!

Mz- true, Sweedot is the only one with a bfp in this group right now but hopefully we'll have more to join her as bump buddies for a little while.

As for me, (Marleys) I'm Natalie but I go by DG (sometimes people do call me Nat) in here since there's too many other Natalies in other forums I sometime chat in. I'm only on cycle 9 of ttc. I've already tried temping and opks but think I'll go the relaxed approach this cycle- which means no temping or opks or anything. I'm still young though (not that young)- if you call 28 young. I like your thinkin'- no stressing over it, if it happens then it's meant to be. :thumbup:

Conina- I'm glad you finally got your internet up. We sure have missed you and it got a bit quiet/lonely with it being only Mz and me chatting up a storm in here. You should totally post pics of your new "home" soon! I'd love to see it.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Must admit that after the lecture, I was tempted to go off and google about how stress levels (cortisol?) can affect fertility and post that :rofl:

I'm only on cycle 1, perhaps I'd feel differently if we really really really wanted a baby and had tried for a year or two. But we prefer to leave it to fate to decide whether to bless us or not :)

Thanks for the welcome DG, can't wait to get to know the rest of you :flower:


----------



## deafgal01

Marleys- :rofl: I totally agree with that. I think the main reason I haven't succeeded yet is cuz I stress myself thinking too much about wanting to have a baby. :rofl: Hence why I'm going back to school part time this fall on top of working full time 3rd shift. :thumbup: Hopefully that will distract me just enough and keep me busy enough to forget about the "ttc" but I'll still find time to bd. :haha: How old is your child? I see you're a mum to one.


----------



## mzswizz

welcome Marleys glad to have you on the team. My name is Patrice but everyone calls me Mz (username can be confusin to type at times :haha:) im 21 and ttc #1 for 1 yr and 4 months after blighted ovum @ 5 weeks pregnant. im currently on cd1 also so we are on the same cycle day. this is my first month off of cod liver oil supplements (they are terrible when it comes to fertility) and it seems my cycle is back to normal. i have a 36 day cycle. i take the stress free approach also. just like you, other threads made me stress out so i made one just for women who understand me and for those who are just like me. i was born in miami, fl but moved to ft lauderdale, fl. i have been married for 2 yrs (married @ 19 yrs old july 25th, 2009) and we have alot of pets because we love animals and reptiles. just like DG said we mostly chat about whats going on with us and just touch on different subjects rather than just sticking to only talking about ttc. so its pretty stress free here.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hello mz :) I did wonder whether I'd be better off in the NTNP camp, seeing as we're not actively trying (but :sex: is sooooo much fun). But I'm taking multivits, folic acid & low-dose aspirin now, so I guess we are actually TTC :)

DG, our little boy turns 2 next week. He was an extreme preemie (29wks) and has some problems but is generally healthy, and we feel that we are now "able to cope" with a second baby even if they have similar problems.


----------



## deafgal01

Awww... They're more precious like that anyways. My cousin was born a premie (he was due in Jan and he was born around Thanksgiving). :dohh: He's now like 16 years old and will be a senior next year in 2012. I can't believe that he used to be a premie- he's still quite small for his age but he looks great considering the route he had to take.

:haha: I agree- bd is so much fun even if you're not "actively" trying. I'm not sure if I'm gonna switch to ntnp soon so I could focus on school or if I'm just gonna leave it at ttc. I think I'll leave it at ttc. I only take the prenatal vitamins at this point. Where are you from, Marleys?


----------



## mzswizz

marleys-i would say we are ntnp but dh and i want kids so every time we dtd, we are hoping for a pregnancy so im more on ttc side seeing that we want kids now. and yes bd'in is sooo fun. even if we do concieve, im going to keep going like we are trying :rofl: i think preemie's become the strongest people ever.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm currently living in Manchester, England ... You might have seen the recent riots & looting, were they covered on your news? Some of that happened in our city centre. Fortunate we live out in the suburbs so didn't see any of it.

D'you mind me asking if you are actually deaf, DG? Just coz of the username ... Andrew has a hearing loss, we're just getting to grips with to what extent and whether it can be corrected with aids or not.


----------



## deafgal01

Marleys- Yes I am deaf and I don't mind being asked. I have a profound loss (it used to be severe when I was younger but since then I've lost more hearing). I use 2 hearing aids although I'm not using them much right now on account of one not working at all and the other one making static noises so it's time for me to invest in new hearing aids if I can find a way to afford it cuz insurance doesn't cover it at all for me over here.

Feel free to ask me more about it. Yes I've see the looting on the news here over the weekend after hearing about it from another BNB lady on here (in one of the forums). I'm from the USA (in the state of Indiana).


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ta for info and for being upfront about it :) We've been trying to test A's level of hearing since he was about a year old, but he's still too young to understand that we need to see him respond to sound in order to measure it. He can definitely hear some frequencies/pitch but not all. He's been given basic aids that amplify all levels, but the aids really annoy him (presumably because some sounds are being made too loud) and we only put them on him when he's being seen by a health specialist (I'm a bad mum :rofl: )

Are you going back to school to study anything in particular? Or is it to complete education that you didn't finish back when you were younger?


----------



## mzswizz

i have an uncle that is dea and i learned sign language so i could communicate with him. it was great to see him smile when i was able to learn sign language. also i have heard about the looting. i see the news on the internet explaining it all. and Andrew is a wonderful name (my DH name is Andrew) :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I have a college degree I have not put to much use so yes it is to explore other career ideas so going back to study American sign language. Might become a professor or teacher of ASL. Have not quite decided yet.

You are not a bad mum for doing that. Never know- you might be helping him cuz he will not grow up hating the hearing aids which is good. Once they are adjusted to his levels, he will probably grow to love them. I got my first pair at the age of 3. No memory or idea how that worked for me when I was three. I would have to ask my mum.


----------



## Conina

Hi all and welcome Marley :hi: I'm Anne and I'm just across the water from you in NI. It was nice to see them rioting somewhere else for a change this week :haha::haha::haha: 

I'm 35 and we've been TTC for a year - I use OPK's due to my weird cycles, but no temping or anything like that. 

I'm also usually on more than I have been recently, we've just moved house and still have no broadband, so I have to wait til I get to work!!


----------



## mzswizz

morning ladies. cd2 for me and my stomach feels like crap. yesterday was a little crampy so i drank chamomile tea which helped and put me to sleep last night. now i just feel nauseous when i woke up. i think the cod liver oil only helped with one thing and thats the bleeding. its light when i am up most of the day and so far is more when i go to sleep at night which is understandable seeing that it would stay in one area for hours of time. dh gets off early today because he has to do fingerprinting for his job and today we are going to look at the healthcare. he says that healthcare is cheap only like $80 a month for us together, they have co-pay (one set price to pay each visit like $10 and $25), the co pays are reasonable and affordable and they cover pre natal care :happydance: when he comes home we are going to pick the one best for us and then when this year ends and i dont have a bfp, i am going to my ob/gyn to see if there is anything wrong and to see if he will help seeing that i would be close to 2 yrs without conception. i am going to be prepared for a bfp bring it on!!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Conina said:


> Hi all and welcome Marley :hi: I'm Anne and I'm just across the water from you in NI. It was nice to see them rioting somewhere else for a change this week :haha::haha::haha:

Hiya Anne - I heard our Police couldn't use water cannons on the rioters because the cannons are all over your way :haha: :haha: :haha: (no offence)

Ouchy ouchy ouchy. AF not due for another 5 days (sorry if I confused you mz, I meant I was on cycle1 of ttc not cd1) but either AF is arriving early or I've got some kind of stomach bug. Probably the latter, the bacon last night was close to use-by date :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: Hi everyone! Hope everyone's having a great start to their weekend. Any exciting plans? I'm just gonna stay home tomorrow :yipee: I think I'll sleep away the day if I can. :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Hi all! Marley - to be fair to the police I think the water cannon lives in NI. They have to play the odds after all!:haha: Anyone else any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Marleysgirl

We were out this morning at a new (well, new to us!) soft play centre. I meet regularly with another Preemie Mum & her littl'un, both our children are about the same size (small!) and same level of development. We live in different councils & health authorities, so we spend the entire time comparing notes on the different approaches!

But the rest of my weekend is pretty normal. Shopping at Tesco. Eating. Watching television. Cramps have eased, no sign of AF, probably was a stomach bug!


----------



## deafgal01

Marleys- that sounds fun. It's great you have a friend to compare notes with.

Boo, I can't stay home. I gotta run to education store to see if there's any posters or decorations I need for dorm and then I gotta check on a girlfriend's cat (she's away for 10 days so needs me to take care of her kitty).


----------



## Marleysgirl

Well, that just shows how stress-free we are ... almost 24 hours and no posts, nobody fretting about their basal temperature or asking whether we think XYZ is a symptom :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Marleys- yeah that's true, a good point...

I hate to be a downer but something tragic happened at the state fair in my state. :nope: 45 injuried (and counting) with 5 confirmed deaths from the stage collapsing... I won't be surprised if they cancel all the concerts on that stage rest of this week. They closed the fair for today to reanalyze the situation and in honor of the victims.

Oh on the upside, I see my girls tonight.. :yipee: I snuck in to work so I could meet the teachers (of my students) and managed to run into two of my girls... One was so thrilled to see me I got a hug from her :smug: and the other one was being shy- silly girl... She knows me well enough and she's seen me for the past 2 years (3 years). I'm looking forward to going in to work tonight but I know I'm gonna be so grouchy come morning. :dohh: I really need to make myself nap at some point tonight after I cook Zach's dinner.


----------



## Conina

I really need to get broadband back in the house. Waiting to come in to work (or using phone in an emergency) just isn't working.

DG - I saw that on the news, it was horrifying. So scary.


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies. i see everyone's been pretty busy while i was away. i bee. pretty busy myself. last time i posted on here i was at cd2 now im on cd5 and having light bleeding so AF should stop on time which is cd7. sorry for the long wait DH and i have been running errands and back and forth to Miami to visit our family and have fun playing video games with them (mostly my parents :haha:) Now im reall feeling the soreness from the games. i must say chamomile works great for cramps oh and midol :rofl: my cramps stopped since cd3 so thats good and i have 2 more days until i can really dtd again so im happy. For this cycle my plan is to......do nothing but enjoy every day wih dh and dtd lol. What is everyone else plans for their cycle? oh and side note: i have made a personal ttc journal inside my home so when we have children our kids can read it and see exactly what we had to go hrough to bring them into this world (of course we they are of the ttc age :haha:) and it will let me remember also.

Marley-i was going to ask did you mean cd1 and not cycle 1 but i totally forgot lol. and yes i had the stomach bug also, not a good feeling but hope you feel much better now. 

DG-thats terrible for what happened at the fair. my heart goes to the people and their families. its good that you saw your friends. i get the same reaction when i see my friends after not seeing them for a long time. 

Conina-hows everything going for you?


----------



## Marleysgirl

DG - like Conina, I saw the tragedy on the news over here :( Were any of your relatives or friends at the state fair, and are they home safe?

No news here. AF could show anytime from today onwards, if she doesn't show by Friday then I'll be getting my hopes up ;)


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: Thankfully none of my relatives were there. One cousin said his mom was calling him that night to make sure he wasn't one of the people hurt in that tragedy (and he wasn't anywhere near there that night). :shrug: However, I haven't heard or seen the cop stud that we are friends with at work so not sure if he's one of the numbers affected... He sometimes does security work over at the fair so I'm hoping that we see him soon or at least hear from him. I texted him last night but no answer.

The girls are all happy to be back in the dorm and at school. It was funny cuz 2 of them woke up at 5. I told them to go back to sleep but they just laid in bed awake. :rofl: Cuties... I can't wait til I have more girls in the dorm- there's 2 confirmed that will be in the dorm. 1 not confirmed so I might have a few more coming in to live in the dorm. We will see...


----------



## mzswizz

What a day today. Since 10am I havent been by myself. My sister texted me and asked me can I rush her to the hospital because she saw blood when she wiped this morning. So I rushed her there, thank goodness the baby is doing fine. I also went to get breakfast with her and then after than I had to pick up my niece and nephew. She got bit by a bug and now has a HUGE lip so im waiting for my SIL to go to the doctor so I can meet her there and drop my niece off. I already dropped my nephew to band practice so now Im home with the niece just waiting until its close to 4. I am exhausted.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mz hope you can relax and settle in for the night soon. Hope your niece feels better from that bug bite and good to know the baby is fine.


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope your day gets better Mz. Pleased your sisters baby is doing well!


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Thanks I am finally able to relax well been relaxing for a few hours now. DH is still at work unfortunately so feeling reallll lonely. But other than that, my sister and the baby is fine and my niece went to the doctor and we found out that she was stung by a wasp which she is now allergic to.

Rachael-Thanks and I see that you are pregnant now. Congrats!! Did you do anything different to concieve successfully?


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Congrats Rachael on getting that bfp finally! Hoping a happy and healthy 9 months to your little baby growing!


----------



## mzswizz

AF needs to go already because Im sleeping and just feeling blah. Ugh DH isnt coming home any faster either. I might just end up falling asleep without him.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Mz. I hope AF goes away fast enough and that your DH gets home soon.


----------



## Rachael1981

mzswizz said:


> DG-Thanks I am finally able to relax well been relaxing for a few hours now. DH is still at work unfortunately so feeling reallll lonely. But other than that, my sister and the baby is fine and my niece went to the doctor and we found out that she was stung by a wasp which she is now allergic to.
> 
> Rachael-Thanks and I see that you are pregnant now. Congrats!! Did you do anything different to concieve successfully?

Less :sex: :rofl:

I've also lost 17.5lbs over the last 8 weeks and for the first time since I can remember I had a 28 day cycle with ov on CD14. We only DTD O-3, O-1 and O+2 :rofl:


----------



## Isabel209

Rachael1981 said:


> Hope your day gets better Mz. Pleased your sisters baby is doing well!

Hi Rachel. I got a BFP 2 days ago... I guess we got our BFPs together... my af was supposed to show up these days but not AF yet so that's great!!! i had af symptoms but they are normal. It just can't sink into my mind yet!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Isabel- congrats! :yipee: Maybe the bfps from you two will rub off on the rest of us still trying.


----------



## Conina

Rach & Isabel :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: Sooooo happy to hear your news!! H&H 9 months to both of you!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Isabel209 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hope your day gets better Mz. Pleased your sisters baby is doing well!
> 
> Hi Rachel. I got a BFP 2 days ago... I guess we got our BFPs together... my af was supposed to show up these days but not AF yet so that's great!!! i had af symptoms but they are normal. It just can't sink into my mind yet!!!!Click to expand...

Congratulations! Not sunk it with me yet either! Think it might when I see my doctor on Friday!



deafgal01 said:


> Isabel- congrats! :yipee: Maybe the bfps from you two will rub off on the rest of us still trying.

Hopefully! :D



Conina said:


> Rach & Isabel :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: Sooooo happy to hear your news!! H&H 9 months to both of you!!

Thanks!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Isabel209

Conina said:


> Rach & Isabel :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: Sooooo happy to hear your news!! H&H 9 months to both of you!!

Thanks for the warm wishes XXXX


----------



## mzswizz

I think I might try OPKs this cycle or temping or both just to see what happens but im kind of 50/50 of the ideas. I woke up with a headache thats for sure and I have to run errands this morning. Not only do i have a headache but hiccups came along with it which is making my headache worse. But hopefully I have a good day today. Atleast I get to catch up on cleaning and I dont have to really drive around today.

Isabel-Congrats H&H 9 months.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I take it Rachel & Isabel were also in the stress-free TTC group?

Congratulations to your both :happydance: May your babies grow healthy and strong :happydance:

See *blows raspberry* stress-free DOES work :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: Yes stress free does work. Which im glad about. But I was thinking about using OPKs this month just to see if I even ovulate. Seeing that its almost 1 1/2 after m/c and no bfp, i want to try different ideas and if I dont get pregnant by the 2 yr mark, I am going to see my doctor.


----------



## Isabel209

Marleysgirl said:


> I take it Rachel & Isabel were also in the stress-free TTC group?
> 
> Congratulations to your both :happydance: May your babies grow healthy and strong :happydance:
> 
> See *blows raspberry* stress-free DOES work :haha:

i was not in the stress free group.. i just joined it :)


----------



## mzswizz

isabel-what did you do to concieve this time?


----------



## deafgal01

I've already tried temping and opks so I think this cycle I'm just gonna relax and not track anything except for bd and AF. :haha: Just go with the flow I guess...

Yeah, Isabel how did you get your bfp finally?


----------



## Isabel209

i had a laparoscopy done in end of june 2011 to see if i had endometriosis, to check my ovaries and to check if tubes were open. All was clear!!! I got my BFP the cycle after i did the lap. A lot of ladies get pregnant very soon after the lap, so it is worthed doing it. i believe that you have to just let it happen - believe it will happen, and it will someday!! it really takes time and you get very frustrated like i was... but we cant control nature! I know that someday it will happen for you ladies. 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I BD'd every other day, though we only did it 3 times coz I ov'd early, and I had a massage at 3dpo :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

well its cd7 for me and af has left the building. we had dtd this morning. also dh and i are going to buy multivitamins when we go grocery shopping. but we are just going to dtd whenever we want to. if a baby comes that will be great if not then oh well. i am more content with myself now and not stressing over concieving. hopefully that will help also. but i have school and getting a job etc to worry about now. i can only focus on what i have control over now.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that's right sister... same here.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-i had noticed that i spent most of my time worrying about having a baby right now (due to previous m/c) that i never really had time to just go out and enjoy myself. like dh said im 21 and my body is just adjusting itself so when i do get pregnant again, a m/c wont happen which is most likely true. also he was like if women use pre natal vitamins when they are pregnant, then use multivitamins when you're not. and i looked at women's multivitamins and t said that i will have a healthy reproductive system which is what i need. i been so stressed and trying to look at different ways instead of just relaxing and letting go of everything. we are going to take multivitamins so we can be healthy and just wait and see. until then, all i can do is manage what i have control over and hope for a full term pregnancy whenever God is willing. 

now how are you doing today? 

AFM, cd8 and i feel great. dh and i cuddled last night and fell asleep. it was wonderful. i've noticed that ever since i let go of wanting a baby right now, i tend to look at the little amazing things my dh does and dtd is much better. now i just enjoy rather than thinking of all the ttc things in my head. i think i am becoming a stronger person. cant wait until we get our new passpirts because dh and i are ready to travel to places.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that makes a lot of sense. Hope you get your bfp soon.

I've been doing good. Gearing up to ovulate any day now I think. :shrug: No idea when I will and I don't really mind too much. :haha: I just bd every other day and just go about my day enjoying work and whatever I gotta do. Now I'm going to bed to sleep for tonight's shift.


----------



## mzswizz

Well right now Im feeling pretty good. TSA just called me a few minutes ago to schedule the interview for next tuesday. I am sooo happy. Hopefully, I dont freeze up in front of the board members because I tend to get nervous during interviews. This will help us financially and also I can use my healthcare to see my doctor for free yayyyyyy :happydance: Everything isgoing pretty good for us right now.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Mz good luck with your interview. Hope you get the job. I am pleased everything's going good with you right now.


----------



## Marleysgirl

AF arrived (29days from last), so officially cd1. 

Now I suppose I ought to work out when I'll ovulate next :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Thanks im happy too. Everything is just falling into place. Im just hoping I do great and I get this job because it would be a big help.

Marley-:haha: I never know when I ovulate so I think its better that way for me so dh and i can just dtd whenever :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Marleys hope you can get the eggy this next time. Sorry AF showed.


----------



## mzswizz

another AF means a step closer to a bfp. thats how i see it.


----------



## deafgal01

That's right Mz. I like that perspective better.


----------



## Conina

I hate waiting to ovulate - I know other people say different but I MUCH prefer the 2ww - it's shorter for a start!!


----------



## deafgal01

Tell me about it Conina... :haha: This time around I'm not even gonna know when I ovulated. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

i like the whole process before AF because that means i get to enjoy swimming and everything else without worrying about if i have enough pads, cramps, bloating etc. it seems like once AF is here, time freezes :haha:


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, congrats on the bfp's Rachel and Isabel. So happy for you.

I've been off here for a little while, just been too busy with work and everything else, its been nuts.

I'm going to be 25 weeks this week, so only a few weeks left in second trimester....I booked my preparing for baby classes with my hubs, we will be going in October...so that was cool.

Baby is really kicking all the time now, in fact she is kicking right now and hubby is finally bake to feel it a little bit, the bad news is my morning sickness came back last week and vie had it all week again, barfing is not fun and a lot more difficult to make it to the bathroom at 25 weeks than 15! Eeeek. They are upping my meds again to help combat it, because it's really keeping me up at night time. 

Otherwise everything is going well with the pregnancy so far, I have my shower in 4 weeks, I can't wait.....

Hope some other ladies will be following with a bfp soon, can't wait to hear of your experiences...


----------



## Conina

Yay!! FINALLY I have broadband in the house - so much easier than using my phone!

Well hopefully this week will see the end of the wait to Ov. Getting some BD in anyway.

Sweedot - sorry to hear your MS is back. You're having a bad time of it!


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- hope they get your morning sickness back under control. That can't be much fun but at least you know the baby's really snuggled in there.

Conina- :dust: Good luck!

Think I'm officially in the 2ww... Guess we'll see what happens... :shrug: If it doesn't happen this cycle, that's ok. I can just focus on school. If it happens, then yay for me.


----------



## Conina

Good luck DG!! babydust to you!


----------



## deafgal01

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mzswizz

sweedot-time is really flying by for your pregnancy. hope your MS disappears too. hopefully we can get some more bfps here so we can share exciting stories.

conina-GL lets see if you catch the eggy.

DG-GL. i would have no clue for when i am in the tww :haha: so i just countdown until af suppose to appear.

AFM, i have been running around trying to get ready for the interview tomorrow. i have to hem up my pants because they are too long and buy a new dress shirt because my others are too small. also i have to buy new closed toe shoes. so yeah i have errands to run today as you can tell. dh and i have been having more communication and our relationship is getting stronger so thats good. we dont dtd every day but have been dtd when we feel like it. this month feels like its the non chalant month. dh birthday is in 2 weeks and i think thats around my estimated OV week. but im not really worried about it. right now im focused on getting this job because WHEN i get it, we will habe great healthcare benefits, more money, and i will be working for the federal government. everyone is telling me that i got the job so i believe that if its in god's plan, then i will get it. also its a process, so dh said that i should start working by november after the training and everything so thats great and i get paid training yay im soooo ready bring it on. this is just another step to us being able to have a baby!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that's a good tip... :haha: I can always count down to next AF since I can pretty much predict mine. Hope you get all your errands done and good luck with the interview tomorrow. :thumbup: I'm sure you'll get the job!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. I already bought the dress shoes and just my luck they had a sale so i treated myself to a cute pair of shoes :blush: Now all i have to do is wait for DH to get home from work so we can return some items and buy a dress shirt then go to Miami so my mom can hem up my slacks. While im there, she can straighten my hair so it looks presentable. My hair is straight its just so thick.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Mz- great plan. Hope you get everything done and feel good about the interview tomorrow.

I'm doing ok. I'm getting stressed about stuff at work but I'll address it tonight when I get to work and confront someone about things. Oh :yipee: My first day of college class is tomorrow! I'm so excited. I'm gonna have to find a place to crash (nap for oh say 3 hours).


----------



## Conina

Good luck for your interview Mz!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I got home around 9:30 and been busy ever since. I just realized I didnt update you ladies today. Well I went to my interview. There was another woman there so I felt better because that means less competition. Well we had to fill out papers and then do a color vision test. I passed the color test with flying colors and then there was the interview. I had to get interviewed by 2 guys but after talking to them, I wasnt nervous anymore because they were so laid back and joking around. I answered all their questions and then I had to wait in the waiting room. They called me back in after evaluating and......I PASSED!!! Now I am schedule to do a medical/drug evaluation tomorrow. Im sooo happy :happydance:. Also DH bought me a touch screen all in one computer last night. He said its a reward for being great andhe knew I was going to pass the interview. I didnt open it yet but I am sooo tempted too :haha: It also has a built in webcam so now I can talk with friends and family. Today is a great day!! 

How's everyone?


----------



## deafgal01

Better. I could not resolve things with the coworker afterall but I will make the most of this year and just minimize having to see/talk to her all year. I ended up shopping instead of napping. Gonna regret that soon enough. Oh well.

:yipee: Mz I am so happy for you on the job front! How cool of your man to give you a computer!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. And he bought me a computer after he bought himself a laptop :rofl: he just cant go somewhere without shopping :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: I love English Grammar class already. A lot of the stuff will be pretty much review and dry stuff but the professor is fun to listen to. :haha: Love the class already. Looking forward to the other class I have with a different professor on Friday (for Deaf Community).


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great. I see we are having a great end of the month. Lets see how september will be.


----------



## Conina

Mz - congrats on the job :wohoo::wohoo: and the computer!! What a great pressie from your DH - such a sweetie :hugs:

DG - I'm one of those freaky people who loves grammar, and winces when someone uses an apostrophe in the wrong place, so I would love that class.

AFM, I got a smilie OPK today - 3 days early!?! WTH??? We haven't done NEARLY enough BD yet!!


----------



## deafgal01

It'll be a good review for me considering I've been out of school for 6 years so I'm excited to be doing English Grammar. I wasn't sure what to think or make of taking this class until I went to the first class today and I LOVE IT! Sure the final exam will be tough to take but I figure if the professor says I need to spend 45 minutes daily to review the material for the quizzes and she gives lots of extra credits on those, I can still fly by on the finals based on these quizzes and attendance alone, but I am determined to pass that final exam too so I think I will up that on myself- by spending 45 minutes reviewing the material for the upcoming quizzes, plus 45 minutes to review all the other materials I learned in this course to keep it fresh and in my mind. That's not too much to do or too hard to do considering I won't have any other homework from that class except for those notes to review and the books to read/do exercises in. :yipee: I'm so excited. The professor is funny as hell too- she was warning us we'd hear her discuss "cuss words" - how to use them correct grammatically and apologized in advance if we don't like that. I'm thinking "who the fuck cares if cuss words are insulting? At least she'll teach us the "proper" way to write/say things with cuss words! :haha: Wonder if this class will encourage me to be thinking of more smarter words? :smug: I can use those words on the job in the log book and leave the coworkers guessing what I'm trying to say. :rofl: I'm so evil...

:yipee: Didn't realize September is creeping upon us!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-Thanks and whoo hoo you got a smilie. You better get your BD on. DH and I have been on and off BDing. We just been more focused on me getting this job that we havent really paid much attention to it. But we have been DTD just not as much as the previous month. Usually I would freak thinking maybe Im going to miss OV but when I dont know when it is, it takes away the stress. I say if its meant to be it will happen. Other than that, we can always try :haha: And yes September is coming fast and DH birthday is in 2 weeks. I dont know if Im going to be in training or not when it comes around so I didnt plan anything. Most likely a cake and take him out to dinner nothing big.

DG-:rofl: That sounds like a good professor. I would've loved to have that class. Usually the professors I have are boring and so stuck up because they are professors in a subject. They have that I know more than you attitude ugh it gets so annoying and that's why i choose online classes :rofl:

AFM, i am scheduled to do the medical/drug evaluation today. So wish me luck. Hopefully I pass that which should be no problem because I dont have any ussues (well that I know of). Last time I went to the doctor was in April and I had wonderful health so I should be okay. The only thing I am worried about is the lifting test I have to do. I am more on the petite side (well my upper top half is but from the waist down I dont know what happened :rofl:) and I dont know if I will be able to pick up heavier items which is a part of the job. But we shall see. I feel like I have this job. Yesterday was a great day. I passed the interview, setup my new computer while DH was adding information to his, we talked, laughed, played around and DTD last night. I cant tell you the last time we DTD since last night that's how much im not focused on it. I have been stress free this month and it seems that life is just exciting and God keeps surprising us with blessings. I want this job so Im going to get it. Like I always use to say, "If you want it, go get it." When it comes to achieving your goals and dreams.


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: How's everyone doing? Looks like you're doing good over there Mz. Let's hope September is our lucky month.


----------



## mzswizz

Im doing fine DG. I just got back home from the medical/drug evaluation. I know I passed both but I have to wait until they send the information to TSA so i can go to the next step. Now all i do is sit and wait. I dont need to do anything else. So Im thankful for that. Now I can just relax and focus on cleaning up the house etc. Today is a really hot day today though so I might just sweep up a little bit and relax. Im pretty tired from earlier.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- how long will it take for them to get the results of those tests back and contact you?


----------



## mzswizz

Well the woman I spoke with said around 2-3 days. But they are reviewing my sf86 forms so that takes 2-3 days also. I know they are going to send it back to me because i just received the email stating what I need to correct and I was unable to correct them. But I should be able to correct them when I recieve the form back. This SF86 is the only thing that is giving me trouble. Ugh they should just call me and let me know instead of emailing me because it seems like my email is attacking crazy.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I'm sure you'll find out soon enough one way or another even if your email is acting up today, Mz!

How's everyone else? It's been rather quiet in here as of late.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I noticed it has been quiet in here. And I will call tomorrow if I dont get an email in the morning. Just to see if it is still being reviewed.


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies, I am lurking, I just haven't posted for a while. Well we got some nice BD in the day I got my smilie and the day after, so hopefully that was enough. I just think we didn't do enough beforehand. Ah well, guess I'll see in a couple of weeks!!

Mz - so excited on your behalf for the job!! Can't wait to hear the updates.

Anyone any nice plans for the weekend? DH and I are going to Dublin for the day on Sat to watch the Ireland-England rugby match, then on Sunday my big bro is home from England so we will be catching up with him. Monday is a holiday here so long weekend to look forward to!!


----------



## mzswizz

As long as you did it within the time frame you should be good Conina. My plans are go to the casino with DH and visit family.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sorry, I haven't written anything because there's been nowt to tell :D 

Supposedly my next fertile period runs this Wednesday to Monday, but I'm meant to be taking littl'un to his grandparents for the weekend so not much opportunity there - think I'll have to get OH to "practise" BD tomorrow, and then go for it on either Wednesday or Thursday night :D


----------



## deafgal01

No big plans. I went out with my best friend yesterday for dinner to catch up with her. Today I went out with her and another friend after DH bought a car radio from Best Buy. Now I'm relaxing at home. I'm trying to motivate myself into doing my school homework... :rofl:

Btw- Marley :dust: GOOD LUCK at catching that eggy and making a sticky baby out of it.


----------



## mzswizz

marley-i hope you catch the egg.

DG-i know what you mean. i been slacking in the cleaning house department.

AFM, today is my parents anniversary. we had took them out for dinner and they were very pleased. also today is my 5 yr anniversary of being baptized. so we were celebrating both anniversaries. today has been a great day.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I ended up sleeping all afternoon instead of homework. :dohh: Now I really will have to do it tomorrow. :shrug:

Mz- that's sounding like a great day there!


----------



## Conina

Hi all, I've had an action-packed weekend, DH and I went to Dublin for the Ireland-England rugby match. Good fun, but Ireland lost :growlmad: Then this afternoon we were over at my sister's as my bro and his fiancee were home from England for the weekend. Off work tomorrow as it's a bank holiday so we'll just relax this evening.

Marley - get :sex: girl!!


----------



## mzswizz

well today. we have been dtd and thats pretty much it for today


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I napped another 3 hours today. :rofl: Man I love my naps lately. I gotta help cook dinner soon (or rather chop up stuff to throw together for the chili).


----------



## mzswizz

I didnt get any sleep until last night :rofl: Today I have to try and clean up. Im just soo tired though. Maybe I will start later on today. I got to wash dishes, clean off couch and table and then I can relax again.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm a silly old bag... i was drinking my milk with my cake and wondering to myself why the milk tastes funny. Arugh. :dohh: After I downed a glass, I checked the milk container and sure enough it smelled funny plus it expired today. :dohh: Hopefully I don't feel sick or anything as a result of drinking it. So far I'm ok but we'll see. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully you dont get sick. I drink milk but I make sure its not spoiled. if it tastes funny, i just throw it away. I guess because I get sick easily like if I never tried something and I ate it, if my stomach doesnt like it then I will know :rofl:

I called TSA yesterday and they said that my SF86 forms are completed and dont need anymore corrections :happydance: now they are just awaiting for the medical review results which can take up to 30 days :saywhat: I dont know why it takes that long but oh well. I have to be patient and see.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Haven't got the energy for :sex: just now - littl'un isn't sleeping well, so I'm up every 2 hours overnight to try and get him back to sleep.


----------



## mzswizz

aww Marley. Hopefully your LO will be able to sleep. Is your LO sick?


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I didn't suffer any side effects of having drank bad milk. :haha: However, drinking milk might not work out for me- at least for a while. The milk I drank this morning was still good but I don't know how to explain it. It tasted kind of weird to me- but it's only with milk- everything else still tastes just as yummy as always. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Well as long as you are okay. Now you know to check the label :rofl:

I got two readings from the same woman today. One was general and another was a little bit more info. It was for free so I was doing it for fun and this is what she said.

1st one: "numerology wise after his coming birth date there are more chances for this to happen." "tarot are saying most chances for pregnancy to take place within the coming 8 months. more like 3 month from now and up to 8 months. "

Now I thought it was pretty crazy because I OV in 1-2 days which is 5-6 days before DH's birthday and she said after his birthday so I was thinking hmm concieve before his birthday and found out after :rofl: Also I was saying that if I dont get pregnant before the 2 yr mark, Im going to see my ob/gyn who is a fertility specialist. And look and behold she said from within these 3 months-8 months which in 8 months, I will be exactly at the 2 yr mark weeeiiirrdddd. But I noticed she kept saying the 3 months factor and if thats true then what my dh and mom said about me getting pregnant before i work will become true. Also for the first time it was like perfect timing for dtd. cd19 yesterday and I had an orgasm which therefore releases ewcm and then dh "released soldiers" after orgasm so the soldiers should have no problem getting up there. Also since sperm lasts up to 72 hours, I should have enough for OV day, if we dont have sex any time soon :happydance:. This is going good.


2nd one: "numerology suggest that you can get pregnant most likely having boys more then girl, numerology wise the best timing for trying will be between your coming birth date and his birth date on the year following, before that is best to avoid unless you are pregnant now meaning before his coming birth date. i checked the tarot as well and they said there are good chance within five months from now you will get pregnant again. i wish you all the best and surely i dont need to remind you to make sure until then that you are well fed and working maybe anger issues to allow yourself safe and calm pregnancy."

Ok now this is creepy now she said unless im pregnant now which is crazy because I said im going to ovulate BEFORE his birthday which means I would conceive before his birthday so when she said unless you are pregnant now before his coming birth date im like :saywhat:. Also she still in that 8 months range on detecting pregnancy. Now here is another insight. What got me thinking is she said well fed...i havent been eating normal lately like I will only eat one meal a day, if that so when she said that I was pretty shocked. Also she said working maybe anger issues. Which I totally have when it comes to DH. I dont really have patience and can snap pretty easily so I was like oh my goodness she got me on that. And also she is talking like Im pregnant right now. So what if that means I am going to concieve?!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz :dust: Hope that's great news... Hope you ARE pregnant because we need another bfp finally in this group. Keep us posted!

Marley- hope your LO feels better soon if he is sick. Poor kid.


----------



## mzswizz

I am hoping for a bfp also. The thing is i read the reading today after last night. (tmi coming up) ok so last night dh and i dtd and i had a major orgasm went created loads of ewcm which is the best during ov, and then dh "released his soldiers" which would now have no problem reaching the egg because of the loads of ewcm. Also i have read that "the soldiers" lasts up to 72 hours and this happened on cd19 which means they can be up there until cd22. With the ov like pains im getting im assuming Im probably going to OV tomorrow. And i was like what if i get pregnant because of that occurring because that never happened and then I read that today weird huh


----------



## Conina

Mz I hope your reading is more accurate than mine - I should be about 2 months pregnant by now if it was right!!

DG - hope your tastebuds are wonky for a reason!! Fx!!

Marley - hope your LO is better soon


----------



## mzswizz

I hope its accurate too. Well it was for free so it doesnt matter. I was doing it for fun but i thought it was pretty cool to get that type of information. Also i see she said more boys than girls which is funny because every time we talk about children we always end up saying he will do this and he will say that and not really saying she. And then DH had a dream that he had a son and said he looked like both of us so we shall see


----------



## mzswizz

well good morning ladies. hoe is everyone doing today?


----------



## Sweedot

so, I was watching some sex program the other night on discovery presented by Maggie Gyllenhaal, dont know if y'all saw the program or not, but interestingly, orgasms DO aid in successful conception!

Orgasming after the sperm has been ejaculated creates the muscle walls to contract and propells the sperm into the fallopian tubes, not only does it do this, but it also send the sperm into the fallopian tube where the egg is being released...they dont know HOW our bodies know to do this, they just know that it is scientific FACT that our bodies are programmed to do this, so basically orgasmic sex is better for conception! 

just thought i would mention this as you had talked about it earlier! It was fascinating for me to learn this!

anyway, I have my 26 week check up tomorrow with the midwife, im back on a high dosage of zofran as my morning sickness came back with a vengeance! this has been one tough pregnancy! but I do get to listen to bubbas HB tomorrow and she ios moving all the time now, which is really cute, I cant believe im down to the last trimester almost, 14 weeks to go!


----------



## mzswizz

Well thats wonderful to know. Hopefully that increased my chances. Wow you are almost in the 3rd trimester already. it seems like your pregnancy is going by pretty fast. I hope you feel better though. I see you having a tough pregnancy but atleast you will be able to hold a baby in your arms soon so its for a good cause.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I think that's why I've not gotten preggers yet... Orgasming - that's where I'm having trouble. :rofl: I just can never seem to relax enough to allow myself to do that... :shrug: I've tried several times, just can't do it... Oh well... Eventually I'm bound to succeed though with all the practice I've been getting in...

Conina- thanks, I hope so too but I doubt it. I will say it was just bad milk or funny milk. :shrug: I avoided drinking milk today so I don't know what it would have tasted like if I did drink it today.


----------



## mzswizz

Well hopefully we will be able to get pregnant. I am going to buy an OPK today and test to see if OV is today or will it be tomorrow. Would it be positive if OV is today?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I don't know. That's a good question. It can't hurt to try and check anyways?


----------



## mzswizz

thats true. I have to wait until around 2pm to test. That should be accurate.


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds perfect to me! Good luck in getting the positive on the opk so you can have some bd fun today.


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping i get a positive. Im going to just buy one for today and see if it will be a negative or positive


----------



## Conina

deafgal01 said:


> :dohh: I think that's why I've not gotten preggers yet... Orgasming - that's where I'm having trouble. :rofl: I just can never seem to relax enough to allow myself to do that... :shrug: I've tried several times, just can't do it... Oh well... Eventually I'm bound to succeed though with all the practice I've been getting in...
> .

DG - I think there must be more to it than that. If it were all about the orgasm there would be a LOT fewer kids running round the place :rofl::rofl:

Mz - as far as I can work out I O very shortly after getting a +ve OPK so get :sex: girl!!

Sweedot - I was just thinking about you!! Can't believe you're still getting MS - guess all that about it being only in the first trimester is a myth! But not too long to go now - hope you're feeling better.

AFM, this 2ww is kicking my butt. Even though I've said I O'd earlier than I thought I would, and didn't get much :sex: in, I'm symptom spotting like a crazy lady. And I still have nearly a week to go!!


----------



## mzswizz

I will buy the test around 1pm so I can test right when I get home. Im excited and nervous at the same time. Im hoping its not negative.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies quick question....negative or positive?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110831_135132.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- hard to know for sure... Test again tomorrow and that will give us a definite answer but it looks positive to me... If it gets more darker tomorrow then that makes tomorrow your positive. If it gets more lighter tomorrow, then we missed your surge. Hopefully you did cover your bases and get in some bd before that though. :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

im going to dtd tonight just to make sure. If it gets lighter that means that today was OV day which will make me 1dpo. If its darker than that means OV will be tomorrow. And that means i would dtd on the day before O so that should be able to cover the bases. I dtd on cd19 so two days ago so need to stock up with more soldiers just in case the others lost the battle.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- great plan... Sounds like you got your bases all covered. I should be seeing AF this weekend (in about 3 days) Yuck! Just in time for going to an amusement park too. :dohh: What was I thinking? Hey, hope she doesn't show up and then I will have to wonder if I got the sticky eggy yet.


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping she doesnt show for you. We need more bfps in this group. how are you feeling today?

AFM, well dtd plan succeeded. actually it was HIS idea and HE started it. i thought i would have to pounce but i didnt. When he came on, I just was saying whatever happens, happens. If we were meant to dtd then we will. So after a romantic make out session, we dtdeeee but the only thing i worried about is the fact that i had to get up to go use the bathroom right after so im hoping i didnt get rid of all of it. I know it was still some left because when I went to use the bathroom this morning, the leftover stuff was coming out so hopefully I am able to catch the egg this time around. I am planning on taking the OPK around 1pm today so we shall see whats going on. Either im 1dpo or im OV tomorrow


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Mz...

Oh, I'm feeling fine... slightly tired from not sleeping my usual 7 hours of sleep and a lil crampy today but I'm not due for another few days.


----------



## mzswizz

Im tired myself. DH was twisting and turning last night so whenever he moved I woke up. So i didnt really get that much sleep but i'll be okay. I guess because im so anxious to poas to see if i ov'd already or not.


----------



## deafgal01

Aw Mz- hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too. i also think it was from the bd session last night too :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

I just got a reading about a different woman but they are kind of similar.

This is what the reading said:

"Its not showing up in your short term outlook but I do feel you will have some good advice coming in from a male in the up coming months who will help you to better achieve the success of a pregnancy."


----------



## mzswizz

Hmm just took an OPK...i just love seeing two lines but is it positive or negative?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110901_134116.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## deafgal01

That one looks darker than yesterday's. I would say it's definitely positive and you're due to ovulate tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

well i am going to try and bd tonight to be on the safe side.


----------



## deafgal01

Good idea Mz


----------



## mzswizz

I received a reply from another psychic just to see what she would say and this is what she said:

"Dear Patrice,

I am sorry what happened, I always say it happened for a reason, beyond us really understanding why. But I am sensing that as soon as you let go of that emotional hurt you will have another child. I feel in the next four to eight months you will conceive and carry full term. But like I said let go of the one you lost,
God knew best!!

God Bless
Sincerely,
Psychic Doreen"

Now is it just me or are the psychics im talking to all in the 8 month window :saywhat: Is this a sign or what. She hit the nail on the head when she was talking about letting go of the loss. I was holding on to the loss which I think kept me from concieving. I did let go now and im hoping that it will help in the long run. Okay now here's an update. DH and I dtd TWICE in a row and i used the leg up technique which therefore caused NO SOLDIERS AT ALL FALLING OUT :happydance: Even this morning after I used the bathroom, nothing came out so Im assuming OV occurred yesterday because usually it leaks out the next day. Hmm wonder if thats a good sign.


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: That's great Mz! Bring on that bfp for us! Hopefully that'll get the ball rolling and lead to more bfps!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i know i cant wait :happydance:

This is the OPK i took today..it looks lighter to me...what do you think
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110902_122546.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## deafgal01

That looks lighter to me! It's been a long day- so ready to go home. Just have the meeting left and then I get to go. Weird thing is at noon my stomach/belly starting aching. I tried eating nuts, but that did not work so just took tums and it appears to finally be residing after being very uncomfy for 2 hours with whatever that was. It was like being very gassy bloated with slight cramping. Idk I cannot explain it.


----------



## mzswizz

thats how i felt at times. i think hot tea is the best for it. well since the opk is lighter, im 1dpo yay :happydance: come bfps so we can be bump buddies!!!


----------



## Sweedot

Id say you're 1dpo mzswizz! YAY!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay!!! well i dtd on ov day so lets see what happens. please God let it be a bfp.


----------



## deafgal01

That's gonna be a problem for me. :rofl: I don't like tea... hot or cold... I don't like tea... Haven't found one I love. :shrug: I'm more of a coffee drinker than tea. That cramping/pain finally went away completely. :haha: I wigged out at my husband. Poor man listened to all of my "attitude" talk about work. I love him though. He's going to work and then we'll have dinner together when he gets home which will be good for me considering I haven't had a decent meal all day.

Mz yay for being 1dpo! bring on that bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

DG-you got to love our DH's. They will listen with no complaints :haha: yes 2dpo now and im just letting time come and go. I thought i wouldve been going crazy but im just prettynonchalant about everything right now. I know at 7dpo i will be crazy and symptom spotting :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: good luck with that Mz! Hope you get a bfp! I think I'm out. :nope: I spotted this morning and then when I last went to toilet, there was a lil light flow...


----------



## mzswizz

When is your af due?


----------



## deafgal01

This weekend actually. I wasn't expecting it til tomorrow. Kinda feeling crushed over seeing it today.


----------



## mzswizz

I know the feeling. I feel terrible when she decides to come days early. AF is so inconsiderate i tell you. My AF is due on the 15th. Even though we covered our bases, its still a 50/50 chance. But im praying for the best.


----------



## deafgal01

Right, Mz. I just didn't think it'd take me this long... My sister seems to have it easy- she said all she did was stop using condoms and bam, she got pregnant within a month or two of trying.


----------



## mzswizz

sounds like my sister. she was pregnant and then gave birth to my nephew in december. then in march she told me she was pregnant and she is due to give birth november 26th to a baby girl. and she said it was by accident. its like come on?!!! i have been trying for almost 2 yrs and then when she gives birth she is going to pop out another one right after?!! its frustrating at times.


----------



## deafgal01

Tell me about it... arugh... I want a baby that bad but I can't even conceive? That doesn't make sense from all I see- my charts show I am (should be) ovulating fine. My dr said my check up in June looks good.


----------



## mzswizz

i guess we have to let nature take its course. my doc told me everything is good but it just takes time. i read that usually it will even take a married couple 1 yr before they can concieve. i was lucky to concieve 8 months after getting married but now after m/c its almost 2 yrs. speaking of doc, i need to get a check up because i havent been since june of last year.


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah. It's almost the 1 year mark for me... About 3 months til it's been 1 year of trying.


----------



## mzswizz

it will be 2 yrs in 7 months for us.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Yep, go see your dr and get that check up done. Hope you get a bfp soon. I can't imagine waiting 2 years for a baby...


----------



## Conina

Hi all. Sorry DG that AF got you. I kinda get the feeling I'll be just behind you - skin has broken out so not feeling too hopeful


----------



## Marleysgirl

Guess you guys wouldn't want to hear how easily I fell pregnant last time - one very frenzied weekend (lost count of how many times we dtd, we hadn't seen each other for ages!) and pregnancy ensued!! Obviously it won't be as easy this time round ... We did manage to dtd on Thursday evening before I went away for the weekend, so maybe baby.

My LO is a bit poorly, he's had constipation to varying degrees for the last couple of months and we think it's stomach ache that's keeping him awake. The Paediatrician has changed his medication now (to movicol) so hopefully that will help.


----------



## mzswizz

Im happy now because TSA just called and said they reviewed my medical, i passed and now i should see a checkmark on the dashboard saying passed tomorrow which means onto the next step before going into training YAY :happydance: Hopefully a BFP will be following after :blush:


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> Im happy now because TSA just called and said they reviewed my medical, i passed and now i should see a checkmark on the dashboard saying passed tomorrow which means onto the next step before going into training YAY :happydance: Hopefully a BFP will be following after :blush:

YAY!!! Thats great news Mzswizz!

:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sweedot!! hows it going with you? i am soo happy. I been through hell and back today with stress and drama between my mother and sister fighting each other. So the job news was a great pick me up.


----------



## deafgal01

That's great news, Mz! :yipee: Hope you get your bfp soon after.

I'm good. just tired...


----------



## Conina

Yay Mz!! :happydance::happydance: Congrats on the news!!

AFM, AF is late. Due yesterday. Trying not to get excited...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG & Conina! Im hoping a bfp comes our way. It would be nice if we all get our bfps. Conina since your AF is late, you should test just to know whats going on. Fxed

AFM, First I would like to say Happy Birthday Babes!! Unfortunately, Andrew (DH) had to go to work today on his birthday so im going to do a little relaxing and cleaning before he comes home tonight. Yesterday was an emotional day. I had a bad day plus I just strated crying because it was just alot on my mind but i feel much better now and its a new day. 6dpo already and its 8 days left before AF due date. When DH and I went to the store yesterday, we went by the HPT aisle and he said, "You said next week right?" And i said yeah. So we decided not to buy them. But im thinking that he cant wait til next week so he can go buy them :rofl: I havent seen Drew so anxious to buy a test before. You would've thought he was going to POAS :rofl: Every time I got a reading, it was between 3-8 months so lets see if their right. In that time frame, I should already be officially out of training and working so we shall see. 

6dpo symptoms:
nausea
headache
creamy cm (but then again could be leftovers from dtd)
bloat


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- sounds promising.

Conina- test already!


----------



## mzswizz

Well I looked at a fertility calculator calendar and the one i use, it tells me everything like AF date, when to use OPK, when to have sex once a day, my fertile window, OV day, the location of the egg, when implantation should occur and when i should expect IB, testing etc. I havent been on in awhile so I decided to input new information and see what it says. Well it told me that my OV day should be on cd22 which it was, and now it is saying that for today, the embryo arrives in the uterus. Its telling me that at 9dpo, thats when implantation should occur and i should expect IB at 10dpo which is cd32. thats in 4 days!!! I will be on the look out for that. Lets see what happens.

The website is: 
https://www.babymed.com/fertility-ovulation-calendar-calculator

Just in case you want to try it out.


----------



## Conina

Spoke too soon. Came home from work, no af, got excited, peed on a stick, wiped... And there was af. I'm so sick of this crap.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: conina. i been through that so many times. i use to go and buy a test and when i used it, the minute i wipe there she is showing her face. to me i get so frustrated and im like she shouldve just came on to instead of wasting my time and getting my hopes up. it happens. thats the cycle of ttc we got to go through. its the ups and downs of it. some women are lucky to not have to go through the pain the we endure but i know one day it will happen for us. it just has to.


----------



## deafgal01

:flower: :hugs: Conina, we'll get it! don't you worry!


----------



## mzswizz

i know we will get our bfp some day.


----------



## deafgal01

That's right Mz. Heck, who knows maybe the three of us get ours around the same time and can be bump buddies with all the other wonderful ladies out there!


----------



## mzswizz

yes now that will be fun. now i cant wait until we get our bfps. we will be on cloud 28 :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Yeah cloud 28 for you... I think that'd be cloud 42 for DH and me... :dohh: Inside joke. Heh... Let me know if you want to hear the explanation for the answer 42.


----------



## mzswizz

I want to know!!!! I think I will have to change the cloud number for DH and I now :haha: How are you ladies doing today?

AFM, Today im 7dpo. Now yesterday i was 6dpo. While I was at the computer i had this random SHARP pain. I wore white underwear just to make sure I dont miss IB or IS or anything. Well good thing I did because as DH and I were going to take a shower, I saw brown in my underwear and Im like :saywhat: it didnt smell like blood, it smells more like cm (sorry tmi). So I went and used the bathroom and wiped and yep sure enough it was light brown. Im thinking great right when I was going to DTD tonight this happens. Im not sure if its AF or not because I put a pad on and the last time I went to the bathroom it was still there. And this morning, nothing is on the pad but when I wipe, it's this weird brownish/orange i dont know how to explain color. But once again, it only smells like cm. Also, cm only leaks out when Im using the bathroom. After this whole brownish/orange cm stuff...i have been getting mild cramps like AF cramps. So I put on a tampon this morning and I am just going to see what happens today. Its cd29 & 7dpo. I dont know whats going on but im just waiting to find out.


----------



## deafgal01

Could it be IB?

As for 42- have you read the book called "The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"? It is about this one computer that this group of beings built to give all the answers to everything in the galaxy/universe. They ask the computer to give "Ultimate Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, The Universe, and Everything". The computer ends up computing for long long long time and finally gives the answer "42" since it cannot give up the "ultimate question" for them to ask. So this became our inside joke. Whenever I ask DH a question and he doesn't know the answer, he'll say "42" or if I ask a question and he should have a answer for, sometimes in a joking way he'll say "42" to that. :dohh: You gotta read that book- it's a very good sci fi book.

I'm doing good today. Little bit tired but I'll sleep soon enough. It's almost the weekend! :saywhat: FRIDAY tomorrow!!!! :yipee:


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping its IB but we just have to wait and see if its IB or AF is coming early once again. I didnt read the book but I did see the movie and it was pretty funny. So now I know what you're talking about. When DH and I are playing around and I ask a question or he ask a question we say exactly :rofl: It will confuse a person especially if you dont want to answer their question :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yep you got me! Hahaha! I love it when he does it sometimes randomly but then there are other moments when I go "ZACH! tell me what the answer would be" :dohh: That's when he knows I don't want to be joked around.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah Im the same way When I say Drew!!! He's like ok and answers but its pretty funny especially when you do it to people who dont know what you're talking about the looks on their faces are priceless :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I'll have to try it in public sometime. So far we only do it at home or when it's just the two of us. :haha: I bet the looks on people's faces in public are priceless. Or heck, maybe I'll do that at a restaurant one day- when the waiter comes up to take our order and the menu doesn't go by numbers, I will just say 42 instead of my order. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: that would be hilarious :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well im thinking im out now. Onto next cycle. Its not a flow but it looks like it will get there eventually. The only thing that is different is it smells like cm even though its suppose to be blood so im not sure what is going on but im just waiting for the flow so i can mark this as cd1.


----------



## Conina

LOL :rofl::rofl: - DG as soon as I saw "42" I thought "Hitchhikers Guide"!! But I thought only I was weird enough to know that!!

Mz - sorry Af arrived. We're cycle buddies!


----------



## mzswizz

yay atleast i can go through a cycle with somebody. Right when im thinking this could be it...she arrives. What a great way to spoil my day.


----------



## Conina

Girl, you are preaching to the choir!!


----------



## mzswizz

im just so drained from AF every month. i just want dh and i to have a baby so we can start expanding my family. i dont think thats too much to ask for. i am just praying that we atleast have a baby before the 2 yr m/c anniversary


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast there is an upside to my day, i just checked the dashboard and it says that my medical screen is complete so now they are doing the background check yay soon i will be in training. im excited.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Glad we can all be in the joke together. :hugs:

Mz- boo to AF showing... Oh well, bring on the next cycle. Hopefully we will get a bfp this next one. Yay for them making progress on starting your training soon if they're doing background check now.

Conina- how's you?

Where's Sweedot? About time we get a update from her.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah im excited about the job. Well ladies here's an update. Ok nothing on the pad still not even a drop :saywhat: when i went to the bathroom i was expecting to see red and a flow into the toilet but nothing. All i got was cm in the toilet (sorry tmi). Also when i wiped, its now peachy/light pink and it looks like it will stop soon. This is driving me :wacko:. But im just keeping an eye on it. After I used the bathroom, i got quick sharp pains but that was it now nothing.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- you're still in with a chance! I hope that means you get a bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping thats what it means too!!! But you can never be too sure because my body be all over the place :rofl: But I just praying for it to mean a bfp


----------



## deafgal01

That's the insanity of living with our bodies- we never know what to expect from them, :rofl: Hopefully you're on your way to getting that bfp and the rest of us will follow suit.


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping so too. We need to be the bnb bfp group!!! Im just hoping it happens soon.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I told DH my idea about ordering "42" at a restaurant. Ironically he's in the mood to eat out tonight. :haha: I will let you know how the waiter/waitress reacted... :rofl: I'm psyched just thinking about it...


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: wish i was there. i can just see me laughing so hard :rofl:


----------



## Marleysgirl

There are fellow H2G2 (Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy) fans on here?

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Marvin is my favourite. "I think you ought to know that I'm very depressed"


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I forgot about Marvin til you mentioned him, Marley. It appears we have a fan base here. :thumbup: :smug:


----------



## mzswizz

now i want to watch the movie...GOT TO FIND IT!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I am going to have to rent it again or see if I can watch it instant watch on netflix. :rofl: I think I'll do that this weekend if possible. Maybe I should cave in and buy the movie on dvd.


----------



## mzswizz

we cancelled netflix because they keep raising our bill.


----------



## deafgal01

That's odd... Mine's the same amount month after month. :shrug: I guess it depends on the plan you have. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

They told us that now streaming and the dvds are two different prices. We use to get both for $9 then it was $10 and now since seperated its $16 almost $17 so DH was like its not worth it so he cancelled. 

AFM, a flow has started so now it is cd1. AF has started a week early but im okay with it. Atleast now I can be certain that pregnancy wont affect training once i start training (whenever that is). I know I can enjoy some wine now because before I didnt want to take a sip because im thinking i could be pregnant but now i know for sure. Well if what Inbal said is true..then I will be looking to concieve within these 3 months. But lets just see if thats true. If i do concieve within these 3 months, hopefully I will have my insurance effective because it will be no cost to be for maternity if im working at TSA. So lets just see what these next 3 months will bring. Also within these three months is my birthday (December 28th). DH had always said lets try in December because if we were to concieve in December (my birth month), the baby will be born in September (dh's birth month) so thats a win win for us and the baby will be a birthday present for the both of us. TSA process is going good so Im just going to worry about that now. So it is officially 1yr 5 months ttc after m/c. Im ready!!


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup:Great plan. Yeah, maybe these birth months will be lucky for you two. I tried to get pregnant for August but that didn't work out and now I'm missing September. :shrug: Guess birth months aren't lucky for us. I wish I was as positive about the whole journey but lately it's been more miserable for me to even think about it so I'm mentally ignoring it for now.


----------



## Conina

Hi all, I'm trying to limit my BNB usage to once a day - I'm sure it won't last.

How is everyone? Any nice plans for the weekend?

We're all thinking of you in the USA this weekend for the anniversary xxx


----------



## deafgal01

Weekend plans um... Jewelry party (probably won't buy anything unless I see something that has moonstone or rose quartz). Um... Laundry's calling my name and homework... Nothing exciting planned for this coming weekend. :nope:

Conina- once a day? :shock: I'll be surprised if it sticks. :rofl: It's too addictive to cut back to once a day.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks conina. and my weekend plans will be going to miami to visit family with dh today and then tomorrow we going on a road trip with my parents so pretty much im going to fly past my af. also when we get the medical issues situated, i will schedule to see my doctor :happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Can I just say that personally I thought the H2G2 movie was the worst portrayal of the lot?

Or am I just biased, because I know the radio show & the BBC television series inside out?


----------



## mzswizz

What's H2G2? HOW'S EVERYONE?

AFM, Well its cd3 for me and af has been very good actually. Its a light flow which is weird because i normally have a heavy flow. Usually the toilet is full of red (sorry tmi) but as the days are passing by, it has hardly been in color changing in the water so AF is pretty weird this cycle.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: great but exhausted from yesterday's eventful day. I'm gonna stay home rest of today and be lazy. :haha: Except for when helping with laundry and doing dinner. Maybe I'll squeeze in a nap- perfect day for that although it'd be a long nap if I did take one. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

We are finally heading back to miami from ft. Myers. I am thinking of taking a nap myself. It has been a pretty busy day for us.


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Mz! How are you on this fine day? I need to get my ass to bed and sleep for my shift tonight. :haha:


----------



## Sweedot

Hi Ladies!

Its my baby shower on Saturday, omg, I am so excited, I cant wait!
Ill be posting pics! lol
cant wait for December now!!!!!!

eeeeeeeek lol


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- yay :yipee: for a baby shower... Any fun games planned for it or is it not within your control as someone else's been doing the planning of it for you?


----------



## mzswizz

yay sweedot. Your edd is 8 days before my nephew birthday i just noticed that. Yay another december baby :happydance:

DG-How are you today?

Conina-Any updates?

AFM, its cd7 for me and AF has left the building a day early yay :happydance: so now im waiting until the 23rd to see if i can schedule an appt with my doctor that following week.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm having a good week. All's calm at work and school and everything. :thumbup: I am ovulating this week too but not sure when exactly. So I'm allowing myself to have a drink and then will go at it again tonight to cover my bases. I can't wait for the weekend... I'm ready for it.


----------



## mzswizz

I just got over AF so I wont be O'ing anytime soon. Im not going to count this month as trying because im just going to dtd and see what happens. Im not expecting a BFP though. Im more worried in getting to schedule a doc's appt so he can do the bloodwork and everything necessary so we can figure out whats going on and then go from there more confident.


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck with that, Mz. hopefully the dr can figure it out and tell you what the easy fix is.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG-I remember I took a FR fertility test that you suppose to take on cd3 of your period and the results came back that I need to seek medical help because the FSH was the same color as the control line so I think it means it was too high or too low either way it wasnt good but I threw it out of my mind and I just remembered it. So Im going to tell him about that. Hopefully after getting everything straightened out, we will end with a BFP.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- best mention that to your dr when you do go see the dr.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes and I just looked on the FR website and if the test line is the same color or darker for the fertility test, it means elevated FSH. So I looked up FSH and it was saying that elevated FSH levels can be the cause for a woman not conceiving :dohh: Elevated FSH levels means that the quality and quantity of eggs arent good which makes since on why I had a blighted ovum because DH's sperm fertilized a bad egg :dohh: Well lets just see if im right when I do go to the doctor.


----------



## deafgal01

Wonder if I should take the same test. Hmm... :shrug: Yep, let us know what the doctor says. Hopefully it's something easy to fix. :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hi all, no craic here at all, just waiting for O :coffee::coffee:. And since the week since AF has absolutely draaaaagggggeeeedddd it's going to be ages!!

Sweedot yay for the baby shower :happydance::happydance: Can't believe our graduate is so close to d-day!


----------



## mzswizz

Dh came up with a new plan. To wait until next cycle so i can buy a FR fertility test and test on cd3. And if it has the same results as the one last year, then we will go see the doctor but we shall see. Its a good idea though.


----------



## deafgal01

Conina I hope you get to ovulation soon. I should be gearing up for that this weekend. We'll see.

Mz- that's a good plan... Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Sweedot

Sorry to hear about that fertility test mzswizz, I did one of those a while back and I got a line, but it was not as dark as the control....I thin you are rig to repeat the test though and if you get same results it's definitely a good reason to consult your doctor, I think they can give you shots and stuff for fhs levels.

Big hugs!!

So my baby shower ...I have absoutrly no idea what ays been planned, I as just told to show up, lol....so I will let you know on Saturday and upload some pics...lol

Good luck this cycle everyone, catch those eggys.....


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah Im going to do one if I get AF next cycle so atleast I can give the doc an update when I see him and we can work from there. Hopefully my chances increase after that.


----------



## deafgal01

One can hope! :hugs: Mz, fingers crossed that it fixed itself and you won't need to get the dr help in getting that bfp. :flower: :dust:

Hmmm, think I haven't ovulated yet. Time will tell... I'll bd again one more time - I'm thinking tomorrow at midnight is perfect. :haha: We'll see if either one of us is awake at that time. :dohh: Guess I best get my nap in tomorrow if I'm gonna do that. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping if I do need medical attention, it will only be like a medicine to take for a short amount of time and it will fix it. But im just hoping it gets fixed so i can be able to have a baby


----------



## Marleysgirl

Sorry I'm not around, stress-free ladies ... Am on holiday in a static caravan in Wales. No chance of :sex: as BIL is staying in the next bedroom and these walls are tissue-paper thin :rofl: (though I am tempted, so that he hears what he's missing, OH isn't into it)

AF was due today. No sign, and also no pre-AF cramps. Hmmmmmm. Am eating like a horse, but that is probably more down to the activity and fresh air :)


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Marleys- hope you're having a fun holiday! :rofl: You got guts for thinking that way. I don't dare bother to bd if I'm in someone's house or rooming with family members next door.

Mz- let's hope it's an easy fix for you so you can get your baby!

Conina- hope you ovulate soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies im hoping its an easy fix too. 

Marley-Im hoping its a BFP for you.

Conina-Hoping you ovulate soon!!! Catch that eggy girl :haha:

AFM, well another day in my cycle. We had a home alarm consultant come over and give us a quote for the system because there has been break ins recently in the area and we want to be protected so after the price, DH and I decided that we will get it so the technician will be here on the 26th :happydance: atleast now we can put our mind at ease knowing that we are safe. He even gave us stickers to put up so it can make thieves think twice about coming to break into our house. Also still waiting for TSA to get through the bankground check and after that I will be working :happydance: So we are going to fax the medical papers off today and then pretty much wait for everything to clear. Then when next AF starts, we are going to buy a box of the FR fertility tests and take the test on cd3. If the results are the same, then I will schedule an appt with doctor. Either way, I am going to schedule an appt because i have to get a check up for this year anyways. Everything is going good for us right now. I was thinking about that psychic that said im going to get male advice (im thinking thats going to be my ob/gyn) in a few months and not long after we will concieve most likely a boy. Thats what she said. So im thinking she pretty much saying im going to go to the doctor, he's going to find out the issue, he will fix it and then we will concieve a boy after. Now its looking like her prediction, is in the process of being correct but we shall see. She said within these 4-8 months. And im already on month 2 next month will be month 3 and i should get everything done in that month, AF, testing with fertility test, doc appt etc and then month 4 will probably be a test run so lets see if i concieve a november (my dad's birth month) or december baby. Im thinking if i concieve in december (my & my mom's birth month), then the baby will be born in september not too far after DH's birthday so that would be a gift to both of us.


----------



## Sweedot

I love the positive attitude Mzswizz!!!

Hope the background check comes through quickly for you, my husband works for the federal government (Secret Service) so we went through one of those ourselves, his was pretty extensive though as he needed to get Top Secret SCI polygraph clearance...and it took about 6 months in total...

Hope everyone is doing well, fingers crossed for BFPs for conina and marley and deafgal!

I wore myself out last night baking sugar cookies for my shower which is tomorrow! But i managed to make and decorate 50 cookies for favors and thank you gifts!

Cant believe its here already, its nutso! my best friend who planned and paid for the whole thing is a SAINT! I bought her and her fiance gift vouchers for a 90 minute couples massage, she constantly refused my money towards helping out with the shower and I know they have spent a fortune! Its the least I can do...

Ill put up the pics tomorrow, its a care bear theme! lol, well, girlie, pink and care bear! haha
have a great stress free weekend everyone!


----------



## mzswizz

Well from what i see, the background is pretty straight forward, criminal history, credit history, drug history, family history, school pretty much about what i have been doing up until now. So im hoping it doesnt take long. And yes positivity is the way to be. Im feeling good because everything is just going good and things are falling into place so we shall see. And the theme is sooo cute cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Conina

Sweedot - can't wait to see your photos! You're sooooo close now!

Mz - good luck with the job!

DG - catch that eggy!! 

Marley - :sex: quietly!

AFM, I've more on my mind that TTC. My friend's little baby (less than a month) has been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. She's having a lumber puncture test now. Say a wee prayer for her ladies.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Ooooh Conina, that's not good news. I'll be keeping fingers crossed for your friend that it's not meningitis.

Still no sign of AF. POAS was negative this morning.


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- hope your friend and her baby is ok. :nope: That's not good news to hear though... I hope her baby feels better soon. :hugs: :flower: I'll say an extra prayer for her and the baby.

Marleys- hope you get a bfp soon. It's good that no AF signs is pending you yet.

Mz- what's up with you?


----------



## mzswizz

well home with dh and eating at the moment. Just been BDing so really half tired major happy :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Good luck :dust: Hope you catch that eggy. I'm relaxing on the couch with a school book. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Looks like there has been a change of plans about the doctor and fertility test. At first DH said we should wait til next af to take the fertility test and then the doctor but after we faxed the medical papers off he said when they confirm that im on the insurance and he has money, then im going to the doctor so yay now i dont have to wait until next month. Atleast i can get bloodwork and everything done so by next af i can see if i can get a bfp that cycle.


----------



## Conina

Looks like the prayers worked ladies - tests have come back negative for meningitis. Probably won't know until Monday what it is but looks like some sort of virus. Thanks for all the kind thoughts!

Mz - great news!!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: that's great to hear. Glad it isn't that but hope it's something easy to cure/fix. Poor baby and your friend! :hugs:

Mz- yay that's great news. Fingers crossed you're looking at an October bfp!


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm beginning to feel odd. Not AF-odd. Head-odd. General my body isn't right-odd. I'm probably getting my hopes up too much, and the oddness will turn out to be AF. But everything is being crossed ...


----------



## deafgal01

Oh no- just got word that my stepfather in law had a heart attack- DH and I are headed to hospital to be with mil. Pray for him please.


----------



## Conina

Oh dg we'll say a wee prayer. I hope things are ok


----------



## Marleysgirl

Will do, DG :hugs:

My Mum had a heart attack about five years ago, it was a bit of a wake-up call but she was more annoyed than poorly. She's now on a variety of tablets but hasn't had any recurrence.


----------



## Conina

Any word DG?


----------



## mzswizz

Any good news DG?

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## deafgal01

:cry: He passed away during the night last night. It was the right decision MIL made. He wouldn't have wanted to be dependent on machines and stuff anyways. :hugs: I'm still numb from the unexpected shock. I bet I'm out this month anyways- no chance of getting that bfp. I'm so emotionally exhausted.


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs::hugs:DG, so sorry to hear that. But you're probably right, it was better being quick like that than staying alive dependent on machines etc. I know it doesn't make it easier for you left behind though :cry: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: DG. I had to go through that with both my grandmothers. They both died the same way which was heart attack. We decided to pull the plug instead of them depending on the machines. Even though it was the right choice it still hurts leaving a piece of family behind but just know that he is in a better place and even though he will not be with you guys physically, he's always around protecting all of you mentally and emotionally. My condolensces :hugs:


----------



## Sweedot

So sorry about your step father in law DG! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.

xo


----------



## deafgal01

I'm finally in a slightly better mood today. Still tired... :sleep: But at least I can smile again and laugh a little. :shrug:Can't wait for English class to be over so I can run home to sleep... I think I hear my bed calling my name already. Oh and what's up with me not feeling good past two days? Yesterday and today- nausea plus tired plus decreased appetite?


----------



## mzswizz

DG-sounds like some good signs to me GL

AFM, me and dh dtd last night and all i can say is amazing!!!!!!!!! We went for 4 rounds :saywhat: But now i am feeling the after effects :rofl: Sharp pain on my right side now and its not going away. I think last night was too fun because i think i pulled a muscle :haha: cd13 and cant even believe it. Time is just passing by and im loving it!! Soon I will be able to schedule the doctor's appt and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi Ladies,

so I had my baby shower on Saturday, it was fantastic, great friends, games and good food and we got some amazing gifts....including a bassinet, stroller, carseat, bumbo, baby bath, loads of clothes and toys, books...just tones of great stuff! we are so lucky...

I have attached some pics below, will add some more..so be prepared for a few posts from me! lol:baby:
 



Attached Files:







baby shower 1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5









baby shower 2.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









baby shower 4.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









baby shower 5.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5









baby shower 6.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweedot

baby shower pics 2
 



Attached Files:







baby shower 7.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 8.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 9.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 10.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









baby shower 11.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweedot

baby shower pics 3
 



Attached Files:







baby shower 13.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4









baby shower 14.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4









baby shower 15.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









baby shower 16.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 17.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweedot

baby shower pics 4
sorry about all the pics ladies, just wanted to share with you!
 



Attached Files:







baby shower 18.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 20.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









baby shower 19.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2









baby shower 3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3









baby shower 12.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Conina

Awwww loving the pics Sweedot!! But one question - I thought baby showers were just for the ladies? Sorry if I'm being stupid, we don't go in for them much over here!


----------



## Sweedot

lol, usually they are, but...since so many of my and DH's friends are guys, we decided to have a Jack and Jill shower...why should I be the one who gets to have all the fun? lol

I wanted him to be a part of it, he got "guy daddy gifts" like a "guy"per bag, a jogging stroller, cos he goes running...

so, in answer to your question, yes, its not typical for guys to attend, but i wouldnt have wanted it any other way!!


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-Over here, it all depends on if you want it to be co-ed or not. Most women prefer it to be co-ed in USA so i guess its different depending on the places you go. 

Sweedot-Your baby shower was lovely and the gifts were so adorable. Cant wait until Esme is here. Congrats again!!


----------



## Sweedot

Thanks Mzswizz, p.s. i like your names in your siggy!

We actually loved Ariel ourselves...such a pretty name!

lets hope you can put them to use soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Yeah DH and I love the name Ariel. And plus she will have his initials and if its a boy, he will have my initials.


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- that looks like an awesome party. I would have preferred that over my weekend any day. :hugs: You got lots of good stuff- I see a green lucky clover care bear sitting in that stroller, am I correct?

Mz- Can't believe how much bd you got in. :shock: Fingers crossed for you and yay for having a dr appt soon.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i couldnt believe it neither. I should be sleeping by now. My body is exhausted :rofl: And i havent scheduled the doc appt yet but we shall see when DH gets his check friday.


----------



## Conina

I got a reading from another psychic today (yes, I still don't believe in them, but still...)

Greetings Anne,

I warmly welcome you to this reading and look forward to opening your heart to the future of your family :)
In my practice of the beyond I call upon spiritual guides to infuse the search of the unknown with the mediums who can travel 
between the past, present and future.
Calling upon my spiritual partners I concentrate on the details of your name and birthdate to guide the spirits to the vessel
we are looking to learn of. Anne Rea flashes across the inside of my eyelids and a faint sillhoutte of a woman appears 
in my mind once the spirits have completed their search.

Now the spirits and entity are correctly infused I politely ask them what the future holds for your future pregnancies and family.
I close my eyes and allow the spirits to overcome me. They use their control to help concentrate my thoughts towards the facts
that they have seen and show me an entity concieved early in Febuary of 2012. 
It seems that your family will be complete with your little girl and new little boy. They also inform me that this entity will develop into
a strong and healthy boy of whom shall have a sibling.

I hope youlook forward to having 2 little children :)

Love and light

Katherine xxx


I think there's a lot of froth in there, and I'm not sure when I'm supposed to have the girl, or does she think I already have one??? 

Also, does anyone else find the use of the word "entity" really disturbing?? Makes it sound like Rosemary's Baby or something!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i think that one was kind of weird. Especially when she use the word entity to describe a baby. From reading it, it seems like she is saying you will have a son concieved in february then after that a daughter but doesnt say when. But at the same time it sounds like you already have the daughter because she didnt get a conception date for the daughter part. The psychics i used pretty much just gave me a time frame which is in 3-8 months more likely boys than girls which probably means im more likely to conceive a boy than girl.


----------



## mzswizz

And right when I think I cant get anymore drained...i get drained mentally. Im already tired physically but its just the fact that all the ttc stuff has drained me completely. This cycle is my break cycle. Im not symptom spotting, no OPKs, temps, checking cm nothing. Im just going to just enjoy no AF until she comes. Im at 1 yr 5 months of ttc already and i am just completely tired of the whole thing to be honest. In reality, im not really trying anymore. Sometimes I push for baby and other times, Im just like I give up. I know after awhile of ttc, women tend to feel this way and you have to have strength to keep pushing forward but after everything, I dont even want to think about it until we go to my doctor and figure out whats going on. Any AF that comes before the doc's appt once its scheduled, will be irrelevant for me. I will start paying attention once i get the answers and help we need. But other than that yesterday, I didnt bd with dh because we were both tired and just wanted to cuddle and relax. So we fell asleep and I am still pretty tired. I have been drinking alot of water this month and I must say I did not know that water has such a major affect on my cm. I drink water and now im getting loads of cm so atleast i know that water is making me produce more cm.


----------



## deafgal01

I never made the connection between water and cm. That's interesting. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:

:wohoo: It's my birthday and I managed to escape being spanked so far!


----------



## mzswizz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DG!!!!! :happydance: well you're welcome for the info. I didnt know that neither until dh and i just was drinking water only and i noticed the difference in my cm. Who would've known water out of all things does that. But then again it would explain why pregnant women have loads of cm...because they are always drinking water :dohh:


----------



## Sweedot

happy birthday DG!!!

Im so tired today, DH and I went out to a comedy show last night at the House of Blues in Boston and we didnt get in until after midnight, plus my SPD and hip pain is so bad I was hobbling in agony as we were walking around Boston and today I am so sore....

Im also working until 7 pm as we are holding an event on the base for the families of our deployed soldiers and I am hosting, but I will be getting out at 1:00 tomorrow...although, I do have my glucose tolerance test....which is 2 hours! BLAH!!!!!!!

29 WEEKS TOMORROW for me, I think my baby becomes a squash tomorrow! lol

8 weeks until full term and hopefully less than 11 weeks until delivery!

Also, worked on my birth plan today, my goodness, it's a mine field! I might share it with you later, im still working on the details! eeeek


----------



## mzswizz

Omg Sweedot i cant believe you are soooo close to full term already. It's amazing how fast we have been going through your pregnancy. I cant wait to get pregnant and have a bump and yell at DH for everything :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- OMG, HAPPY 29 WEEKS! Wow, not much longer before your baby arrives and we can see pictures and hear about your baby! :yipee: Hopefully by that time the rest of us will have gotten our long awaited bfps!


----------



## Conina

Happy birthday DG!!! :cake:

Happy 29 weeks Sweedot!! :happydance::happydance:

Mz - enjoy your break cycle. I think that's a good idea, it's better to forget about this TTC stuff (as much as you can!) once in a while. 

AFM, 2 weeks til I go on holiday :plane::wohoo::wohoo: We're going to Egypt for a week - I can't wait for some sun finally!!


----------



## mzswizz

Happy 29 weeks Sweedot!!!!

Yeah break time it is.. DH cant wait to go to the doctor so thats a good sign


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies today is a tiring day. Today for some reason, I am having LOADS of creamy cm and i have no clue why. It felt like when DH and i dtd and the leftover comes out, thats how much it is. But i know its not bd related because we havent dtd in 2 days so its my actual cm. And that is super weird. OV suppose to be happening in 7 days so i dont know what my body is doing.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- it's gearing up for ovulation- that's what it's doing. :dance: Good luck girl :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

What I dont understand is why is there LOADS of it. I never got like this. It would be a small amount but this is new to me. I had to put either a pad or paper towel or something down there because its so much.


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm... :shrug: I don't know why you're having loads. I never see that much. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Me neither I never see that much at all so i was like what in the world is going on here. Especially seeing that dh and i havent dtd in 2 days. Im sooo thinking its because of me drinking alot of water because thats the only thing im doing different now oh and not taking the cod liver oil but even before I was taking them it wasnt like that so its a big difference. Hopefully that means a good egg is gearing up to be released. Also, now im in a dilemma. Remember im still awaiting for TSA? Welllllll, I had applied to alot of other jobs like county wise etc. And now not only am I waiting for training for TSA, but i got a call for school crossing guard AND i am suppose to receive a letter for library aide and both are county jobs. Now Im pretty much trying to see which one to go to. I have never had to sit here and pick out of 3 jobs. Its driving me :wacko:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Mz hope you don't have to pick one of the three jobs. Maybe you get only one offer. :shrug: I don't know. You poor thing- that's going to be a tough decision if all 3 decide to hire you. :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Wow Mz if you could have your choice of 3 jobs that would be fab!! GL!!

I'm getting loads of CM at the minute too, but I should be Oing this weekend. Although I've noticed I seem to get EWCM maybe 2-3 days before I get my smilie on my OPK? Bit weird.

Anyone any nice plans for the weekend? Think we'll be having a quiet one, with lots of BD hopefully!


----------



## deafgal01

Yep - got a busy weekend here. I'm excited. Not excited about the visitation for stepfather in law tonight but yeah, the wedding should be fun tonight and the lunch out with girls, plus bowling, and sushi dinner tomorrow will be awesome. :thumbup: That's my weekend in a nutshell.

How about y'alls? Conina- that sounds good- quiet weekend with lots of bd.


----------



## mzswizz

Well for the weekend we are going to visit family and friends. Hopefully i get the tsa or library aide job.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi Ladies....

How was your weekend?

I had a nice weekend, well Saturday was super nice, Husband took me for a 4d scan of the baby!

I wanted to share with you...

so ...

here is Esme in 4D, lol!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/748713-baby-esme-4d.html#post13029970


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Had a great weekend- started off with a bittersweet Friday but Saturday was awesome and Sunday was lazy. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

sweedot-your daughter is sooo adorable!!!!!! 

AFM, CD19 today and well 3 more days before OV day. I started taking one a day's women's formula multivitamin on cd16. I will take them throughout my whole cycle and see what happens. Alot has went on. I am awaiting the results for 3 jobs YES THREE JOBS?! That's pretty amazing for me. The jobs are TSA (fed. government), school crossing guard and library aide (county jobs). So they are pretty good jobs I must say. But I really dont want to do the school crossing guard because it has low pay and not enough hours so thats out of the question so Im just waiting to see who will call first TSA or library aide. We are getting our alarm system installed tomorrow so I am happy because of that. Now we can have a peace of mind. DH and I dtd like 3 times within this past weekend. More like once a day which I am okay with. I have noticed that my sex drive is taking a little dip. Im more tired than anything in the day but after taking the multivitamins, I am getting more energy now but it will keep me up very late like around 1-2am so as you can see im not really getting alot of sleep. Well I think I summed up everything.


----------



## Conina

Awww sweedot those photos are adorable!!

AFM - got my smilie OPK yesterday :happydance::happydance: We DTD on Sat and yesterday as well as every second day last week, so one more tonight and we've covered the bases. Lucky my smilie came when it did, DH is away to England with work tomorrow morning and won't be back til Thurs.

Hopefully this 2ww will go quickly because for the second week of it I'll be on my holidays!! :plane::yipee::yipee::yipee: Can't wait to see some sun - this summer has been all sorts of crap here.


----------



## mzswizz

Well im happy because we ended up having an appt for the home alarm system scheduled for today and he came and installed the system but he has to come back so the signal where the monitoring company is at, can obtain the signal from our monitoring system but the alarm is good to go :happydance:. Also yesterday evening when dh and i were coming back from Miami, we say alot of police in our townhome community and they even blocked one of the entrances with yellow tape. They had a BIG white police RV and bright lights. It had to be more than 10 officers there. I found out today that it was on the news and it was a shooting and 3 people were dead including the gun man who was the woman's ex husband :nope:. The world is getting to become a sad situation.


----------



## mzswizz

Its been pretty quiet in here..hey ladies!!

Wow i didnt notice that I am 4dpo already. 3 more days before 7dpo. Time is just passing me by I see. Well we have been pretty busy lately. My niece turned 6 on saturday so we went to her birthday party. We also went shopping and visited my parents this weekend too. Finally the alarm system is working and connected so im happy about that also even though sometimes i forget to disarm the alarm before opening the door :dohh: DH gets paid on friday and he told me that we can schedule the doc's appt when he gets paid so im happy because i can see the doctor soon. Which means I will be closer to the end of my cycle. And atleast this month's cycle could probably be a test run for whatever the solution but we shall see. AF is due next week already. I cant even believe it. I tell you i really dont know where the time goes.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hi Mz... Sorry, I didn't have much to say and I was keeping myself occupied with scary movies over the weekend after a nice dinner out with friends one night. I'm still waiting for a sign one way or the other... :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here. Hopefully we get our BFPs. What cd are you on now?


----------



## deafgal01

31 cd (think I'm 14 dpo)... No bfp yet. But my pee might not have been concentrated enough for a faint second line. I don't know.


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies :hi: Not been saying much myself. Ooooh DG 14 DPO, v exciting!! Keep us informed.

AFM, 7 DPO at the minute so we'll see, but the exciting bit is that I'm heading on holiday on Wed!! Going to Egypt for some sun!! We've had an awful summer weather-wise so can't wait!!


----------



## mzswizz

Im only 4dpo at the moment. Nothing new yet. AF is already due next week already. I cant believe time is just passing me by so quickly. I stay busy myself so thats why i think the cycles are just going by so fast.


----------



## mzswizz

good morning ladies.

Conina-Oooo Egypt. I've never been there before. Must be nice. Enjoy!!!

DG-Any updates?

AFM, af is due on the 13th and im 5dpo today. 9 days before AF arrives. Cant wait to schedule the doctor's appt neither. Im just ready to get it over with especialyl after ttc for almost 2 yrs now. Im just ready to solve the issue so we can finally have success.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: Wish I had some sort of news but nothing yet. :dance: No AF still... :smug: I will probably test again tonight after I get enough sleep and hold the pee long enough to test with. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

I am the same way when it comes to testing. Its like the minute I buy a test or think about testing, I have to go pee right after i just went to the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

My problem is for the past week or two I've been having to pee within 3 to 5 hours. :rofl: I don't know why either cuz I don't drink much fluids to begin with (I can safely say like the first hour or two is contributed to the coffee I drink frequently but it still doesn't explain rest of day and having to go in middle of my sleep). :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I go alot myself and dont drink as much. I dont know what our bodies do to us :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz tell that to the world. If only they knew what our bodies torture us with. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Especially when we are trying to have babies, our bodies want to go and mimic pregnancy signs having us get all excited and stuff. I tell you the torture :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Exactly or we confuse the pms/AF symptoms for pregnancy ones. Or we have totally NO symptoms at all! :dohh: No two cycles are exactly the same... :grr:


----------



## mzswizz

I know. Somebody needs to send our bodies memos about ttc. :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Or write a book on how to control our damn bodies into doing what we tell it to.:rofl:


----------



## Conina

I've said all along, if God were a woman, symptoms of a BFP wouldn't be so close to symptoms of AF!!


----------



## mzswizz

It's all Eve's fault. She shouldnt never had ate from that tree. I guess that's where our control freak comes from because she pretty much was like im in control :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I agree with both of you ladies. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well if those psychics were right im hoping maybe a conception at the end of this year and a baby around DH birthday so sept 2012


----------



## deafgal01

September! I love September! I hope they're right and you get that baby...


----------



## mzswizz

I love September too and then DH would love it if he has somebody to share his birthday month with.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around much since AF decided to show up 5 days late (just been elsewhere on tinternet).

Not up to much at the moment. I'm kinda waiting to see whether AF settles and shows up 28 days after that delayed bleed, or not. I'm too lazy to try and detect OV, not sure whether it would be 10ish days after that delayed bleed or based on my normal cycle or ...

So we're :sex: but on a NTNP basis rather than any particular fertile days.


----------



## mzswizz

Even though it is a delayed bleed, the first day is the day of bright red full flow. So therefore, depending on your cycle, your OV will occur in X amount of days after the first day of AF this cycle. I remembered when AF was 2 weeks late but when it finally came i put that down as CD1.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Marley sorry to hear that. Boo to the :witch: Hope this next cycle is yours.


----------



## mzswizz

I have ate 2 plates of chicken alfredo. Oh my goodness. If i keep this up, i will gain the pregnancy weight before i even get pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Sweedot

Sorry Msrleys girl!! Hopefully next time...

How's everyone!!!

I'm making Alfredo tomorrow.....I had my growth scan today, baby is doing perfectly, she is 3 pounds 10 ounces, a little above average and 16.8 inches long and head down... Constantly kicking me in the stomach and ribs too

We also interviewed day care providers today and I found a lady I really liked so we have signed up with her, she has a small home daycare and really reasonable, fully licenced and qualified and CPR and first aid trained...and major bonus is she is 5 minutes from my house...literally walking distance...so we are really happy about that.

Daycare is a huge headache and so expensive, I was being quoted as much as 450 bucks a week and 400 bucks a week part time, this is 170 nukes a week for four days and 220 bucks for five days....so, I'm really happy....I was getting so worried.

I smell my dinner cooking...mmmmmm waiting for baby news updates ladies!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

No baby news update here. :nope: nasty af snuck in last night. I'm good though.


----------



## mzswizz

Aww DG :hugs: I think im next with AF too.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- now where's your pma??? Don't start thinking that just yet. You ain't out til AF shows her stupid face. :grr: You're gonna get your bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

Well i will be okay if she shows because this cycle we werent really trying so thats why i think that. But it will be okay because i want to REALLY try after the doctor.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Yep Mz you'll be ok. Hopefully the dr has some answers as to what's causing you to not get pregnant still.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah im thinking its the elevated FSH thats the problem. Which would be something minor so lets hope its just minor to no problem.


----------



## deafgal01

Agreed- something minor and an easy fix.


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe its 10dpo already. Time is just flying i see.


----------



## Conina

Hi all - back from my holiday and unfortunately the witch managed to find me, even in Egypt... But we had a great time and the weather was fantastic. How is everyone else??


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF is due today and no sign of her as yet. Just waiting for her arrival though. I took a test today and it was negative soooo im thinking AF is coming.

Booo AF got you Conina. Onto next cycle might be joining you soon.


----------



## deafgal01

:wave: Hi ladies! Hope you're all doing alright!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey DG!! how are you doing?

AFM, im officially late for AF. i hope she doesnt pull a 2 week later visit like she did earlier this year.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm good... Oy, I hope AF doesn't play tricks with you again and make you wait that long. It's horrible when you have to wait that much longer for her to show up. :grr: She better show up so you can start your cycle over again.


----------



## mzswizz

Im thinking since she wants to come late she needs to come AFTER next week because thats when i go to the spa :haha: but im havig loads of cm. My cp is high (cant touch it), soft, moist and white cm. Down there, feels like i put pre seed down there because when i went to check, my finger just slid right in. I was like whoa thats a first.


----------



## deafgal01

Ya still in the game, Mz... :shrug: I've heard lots of CM is good sign for pregnancy.


----------



## mzswizz

For now i only see the pre-ov cm like white cloudy thick and doesnt stretch far. And thats when i was finally able to touch my cervix. So maybe AF is just delayed :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Well 2 days late now and went to go buy a test and the dollar store didnt have any test :dohh:. Well I have noticed that I am having CM as if DH and I dtd, but we havent dtd in 2 days so it cant be the after result of that. I dont understand why im getting loads of creamy CM. I dont want to test just yet because im more nervous about getting a bfn. Im hoping its not going to do the same thing like it did in June which was be 2 weeks late. AF was due on thursday so by Monday if there is no AF, then I will buy a test and take a test. Hopefully it is a BFP and not a BFN because that would mean that maybe I ov'd late instead of what i expected. But I think I do ov on cd22 because when i temped and used an OPK, they both had ov on cd22. So i guess its pretty much the waiting game. Also atleast if i am pregnant, I am letting the hcg increase so i can get accurate results. But if i am pregnant I would be around 5 almost 6 weeks by now so i should be getting a bfp by now right?! Ugh hate when I say that and end up googling on the internet :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Well, Mz some ladies don't get their bfp that early. Maybe yours is one of those cases where you don't get a bfp that early in your pregnancy. I don't know. :shrug: Good luck. Hope you get a bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks we shall see.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Mz that AF doesn't show up late like mine did last month!!!

Remember I was saying that I didn't know whether to count days from when AF was last due or when AF last showed up? Neither would have worked. AF has appeared today, which makes it 31 days since AF showed have shown or 26 days after actual appearance. Oh well. 

On the bright side, I now have a point to start counting from for OV :D Must remember to take the Folic Acid & aspirin every day, also going to try to increase my fluid intake to help the bloodflow. All without stressing, you realise, otherwise you might make me leave the thread!!

Hi Conina, how was Egypt? I hope you didn't suffer from any of the (ahem) health problems that people associate with that country :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Marley. Im hoping AF doesnt arrive for me neither. Will keep you ladies posted. So far she is 3 days late.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed for you Mz!

Yeah, Conina, you didn't say much about Egypt... At least post a picture or tell us more?


----------



## mzswizz

conina-yes we would love to hear about egypt

dg-thanks let's hope bfp for tomorrow. if not will just test IF af is a week late.


----------



## Sweedot

Depends which test you use mz....I used first response and got nothing, but had a faint line on an ept....and walgreens own, two-three days later got first response bfp. I think I was 10 dpo for the Walgreens and 12 dpo got tiny faint line on first response, proper bfp 14 dpo. ....having said all this, I knew exactly when I had ov'd due to opk and temps.

Good luck!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to buy the dollar store brand. Im 18dpo today so hopefully i get something. Hopong more for bfp than bfn.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Oooh, am crossing fingers, toes, eyes, everything that can be crossed :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Marley :haha: Will test on thursday. Hoping i get a bfp


----------



## mzswizz

i ended up testing today with the dollar store brand and it was a bfn again


----------



## Marleysgirl

I still wouldn't give up hope until AF actually shows ...


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah Im thinking that i ovulated later which would explain it and maybe the test are not sensitive enough. Im already 5 days late and no sign of her at all so im assuming its not going to come any time soon.


----------



## deafgal01

Boo to the bfn but you're still in with a chance. Fingers crossed for ya Mz.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I will test eventually again though. I know im not out until she shows her face.


----------



## Marleysgirl

*taps fingers impatiently, waiting for Mz's latest update ...


----------



## mzswizz

Lol hi marley. I havent tested. The last time i had a delayed af it was 2 weeks late. So i am going to see if af is going to arrive on cd50. I am already on cd42 so 8 more days. Also i think my cervix is closed because dh and i dtd this morning and i have been leakig ever since sorry tmi.


----------



## Conina

Ooooh getting exciting Mz. Fx.

Sorry I haven't been on much - I'm trying to cut down :blush:

Egypt was lovely - weather was beautiful and the hotel was fantastic. Not sure I actually have any photos!! And Marley, there was a wee bit of tummy issues but only for a day!


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds nice Conina. CD43 today and NO AF yay. Im trying so hard not to test. I got 7 more days and I am officially a week late!!! FXed


----------



## Sweedot

yay, fingers crossed this is the month MZ!!!

I ve had such a horrible, stressful week! my husband has been training off in washington DC, so Ive been alone ...which has never been an issue before, but now im getting ready to pop, its just stressful and lonely. He gets back today though! yippeeee

plus, my work are being utter douche bags....long story but there's something going on and im convinced that Im going to be out of a job once my maternity is up...they've brought in a temp to replace me whilst im "on maternity" and signed her up for basically better pay than Im on (dont ask me how I know, lol) full benefits...paid vacation, paid fed hols and 401k--- for a 12 weeks maternity coverage? 

additionally, im being made to train her for two weeks before i leave and just things are sketchy! 

Ive made a fuss about it and asked for it in writing that I can return after 12 weeks, Im taking mmla....

so, Im wicked stressed out, my blood pressure is up and Ive been having flashing lights all morning!

not a good week...really upset and down! :-(


----------



## mzswizz

Aww :hugs: Sweedot. If only I can tell you that I feel your pain. Obviously I cant because I havent been in your situation. But I hope everything gets better in time especially seeing that you are close to your due date. People are evil sometimes. But hopefully you are not out of a job because that would be down right insensitive and mean. And im hoping this is the month also. But you never know. Im kind of 50/50 because AF came as late as cd50 before. So we shall see. Im hoping its a bfp. Ugh if only i had ICs laying around here :haha:


----------



## Manny

I want to join!!!...I have been stressing non-stop. I can't stop thinking about it. I think about it at night (can't sleep), at work, when I'm home and my girlfriend is at work....Even when we did our first insemination, I couldn't do nothing but think about it...I'm so nervous, anxious and want it to happen so badly....


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Manny. Im glad you can join. We go through the stree of ttc each month but now we are trying the relaxed approach. I have been trying for 18 months after m/c. So far i am a week late but will wait until next week because AF has been 2 weeks late before.


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- that's never fun to know. I hope they let you come back when your maternity leave is finished. :grr: It's rude that they give her a better deal when she signed on with them than they gave you. :hugs: :flower: Guess we'll know soon enough... At least your man comes home soon enough so you can have him to cuddle with.

Mz- how are you holding up?

Manny- welcome! :flower: I was obsessive about the whole TTC thing in the beginning so I can relate. I know where ya coming from. Where do you live?


----------



## Conina

Sweedot - nightmare. This is my best friend's last day at work before her maternity and she's having a similar situation. You'd think in this day and age employers would realise they can't do these things!!

Manny - welcome!! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies 8 days late now so just waiting.


----------



## Marleysgirl

That doesn't sound good, Sweedot - do you have any rights? Over here, unless you are made redundant (i.e. the job is eradicated) then you have the right to go back to the same job or one of equivalent standing. Does sound odd that they are offering full pay & pension rights to a temp, unless perhaps they are figuring the workload is big enough for two of you in future?

I know how it stinks to train someone. I did a job for two years on a secondment basis, then they made it permanent and someone else got the job. They expected me to train them! I handed in my notice!


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh why do i do this to myself. I have started googling about late AF with negative hpts even though the last time i used a hpt was when i was a few days late of AF. I know it could be AF and it could be pregnancy because every pregnancy is different. But still, its like I said I was going to wait and now im getting impatient and trying to figure out whats going on now.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Mz... That's why I stay very far away from Google... It's info like that which can cause enough troubles if you get wondering/curious enough. :dohh: It's a double edge sword.


----------



## mzswizz

I know exactly what you mean thats why I gave up on google because i dont want to get disappointed if it is AF. A part of me is saying that its AF but then again a part of me is saying maybe this time is different. But due to negative hpts, im thinking that AF is repeating June all over again.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I know, Mz. Gotta prepare ourselves for that... Then it'll be a nice surprise when it actually isn't. Makes you wonder how the women did it in the old days without google and all the technology we have now. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I know. To me its like if it is AF, just come already and stop dragging out so I can move onto next cycle. Especially go to the doctor. How can I get bloodwork if i still havent had AF yet.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz good point... :grr: AF if it's you, then come on already! Or at least give Mz her bfp already so she knows the game's started.


----------



## mzswizz

Exactly. Im thinking about testing tomorrow just to see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

tested today with FRER with fmu so at first i was like BFN but now that i look at it...do you see a 2nd line or maybe im just seeing things :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_102924.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3









inverted.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

There is a very faint line. I see what you mean.


----------



## Sweedot

Anymore updates? 

Looking at your test pic it's really hard to tell, frer can be a bit of a pain...they can give some awful evaps, especially if you take the strip out of the casing, it makes the strip dry too fast and you get a pinkish line...

Having said that, it could be a bfp too!!!

Only way to be sure is to keep testing, lol, I think I must have done about 25 tests lol the month I got my bfp, I kept getting mixed results for a day or two.


----------



## Conina

OMG Mz just saw your ticker!!! Sooooooo excited for you hun - have you any other tests? H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## mzswizz

this is the test strip that dried yesterday. I forgot to attach the clearer pic :dohh: i see pink!!!!

Conina-Im going to wait a few days before testing again
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_120143.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelsey111

yep i deffo see to lines hun, id go and get digital 1 :D
congrats xx


----------



## mzswizz

i will get a digi probably next week


----------



## Marleysgirl

You can wait that long? I'd be hunting around for all-night pharmacies to find a digital one :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: I just want to be sure enough hcg has been built up


----------



## mzswizz

this is how yesterday's test looks inside the case
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111023_154452.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20111023_154732.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweedot

Eeeeeeeek....lol, so excited for you mz!!! 

You're definitely right to wait on the dig, it took me ages to get a pos on a digital, even after my frer bfp....

I really hope this is it!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping its my bfp. Well i think it is :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Well I tested today and the line is still faint. I dont think that i poas long enough neither. But even if i didnt i would think that it would atleast be a little bit darker. I dont know, Im starting to think maybe it was a evap or just a faulty test :shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

hcg doubles every 48-72 hours...and it all depends on how dilute your urine is too, in the early days hcg levels are sooo low, theres so much room for indescrepancies, my tests didnt get dark for weeks!

so long as you followed the instructions correctly and only viewed the test line in the time window, then you can be pretty certain its a bfp! of course, going back to a test after the time has elapsed is not a good idea and can lead to false hope, a test shouldnt be read after 10 minutes.

and remember, a test doesnt tell you how pregnant you are, only that you are pregnant...


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey hunni
When i found out i was preggers i used the 1st response n their was a really really faint line so i brought a digi test n came up stright away that i was 2-3 wks preggers, so youll prob not far gone as you think :).
Mine ended in a M/C unfortunally but keep testin n a digi will come up straight away :D


----------



## Sweedot

yeah, i agree, especially if you implanted late...you could only be like 3-4 weeks pregnant and not as far as you think, let me put it this way, i went into the docs about a week AFTER i got my bfp for blood work and my hcg levels were 29!!! can you imagine how low they must have been when i got that BFP! she put me at 3 weeks 3 days!

just hold out, and retest ...hold your urine and try to get a darker more concentrated sample!


----------



## mzswizz

thank you both. Im just going to wait it out until we go to the doctor and confirm it or maybe wait for a couple of weeks go by. I dont want to get tooo excited yet. I think I ovulated late and that Im around 4+4 instead of 5+4


----------



## mzswizz

Well i havent really drank anything so far and I help my wee since the first test which was around 7am and its now 12pm so i think i could be able to try a new test right. I am going to go buy another box of FRER just in case this box is faulty.


----------



## mzswizz

i took another test and it appears to be negative so either the 1st one was an evap or i had a chemical for the first time :cry:. I took it this morning around 7:40am with FMU. I did drink alot of fluid last night but the last time I went to the bathroom was around 10pm and dh and i dtd last night but i dont think his soldiers would affect the test soooo back to awaiting AF. Maybe she will come two weeks late.


----------



## Marleysgirl

For as long as there's no sign of AF, there's hope :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Marley..i believe so too.


----------



## deafgal01

Any update, Mz?


----------



## mzswizz

Nov. 17th is when next AF is due. No show of AF yet still. so when next af is due and it doesnt show, will get bloodwork.


----------



## Sweedot

Do you think you may have had a chemical? Or is it still possibly a bfp? Hope something happens for you soon!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well i havent experienced a chemical before so i wouldnt have a clue. But if i had a chemical, wouldnt my AF come a few days after? Its already been almost a week since thats happened? If my AF was on time, i would be on cd16 which means 5 days before O. Next AF is due Nov. 17th. If AF doesnt show that means I would be 2 months late (LMP sept. 8th) and atleast if it is a bfp, i could get an U/S to see whats going on instead of just bloodwork and thats it because they would say that i should be futher along to see something. Either way it goes, I would probably be anywhere between 7 or 8 weeks if i am pregnant when i go to the doctor so we shall see.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- hope you have a bfp by then.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. Im not going to spend my money on anymore tests whatsoever. I think im going to end up going bankrupt if i do :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Indeed. You'd end up broke if you spent all your money on the damn tests. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: I know thats why im going to wait until Nov. 17th before taking a test and getting bloodwork done. Hopefully i am pregnant and it was just my body taking forever to increase the levels.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz - Let's hope it's that. :dust:

How's everyone else doing? Sweedot? Anyone else?


----------



## mzswizz

How are you doing DG? Ladies any plans for the weekend?

AFM, going to my friend's birthday party tomorrow. And i start my new job on Nov. 7th


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: I'm doing good. Thanks for asking. No exciting plans- just go to ymca for a work out, a visit to a pumpkin farm to do the corn maze, and buy some apple cider (along with new phones)... That's pretty much sums my weekend plans.


----------



## mzswizz

im going to my friend's house on tuesday and spend a night over there. a little girls night out type of thing.


----------



## Marleysgirl

We're planning on some :sex: tonight :rofl: and then tomorrow we are going on a haunted underground city tour (as it's almost Hallowe'en)

My back aches. I've done nothing that might have pulled it, but I feel like an old woman today. Grrrr.


----------



## mzswizz

You go Marley catch that egg :haha:!!!! Speaking of BD, dh and i dtd last night and now i just feel exhausted. I dont know how im going to get through today. I wish i could go to a haunted city tour. I always wanted to do it but then again I might just freak out and run to the nearest vehicle if air touches me and i think it was a ghost trying to communicate with me :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Marley that sounds fun! I haven't gone into any haunted houses or mazes or anything of the sort. :dohh: I'm supposed to collect money for a haunted house monday night though so I don't get to escape going through one. :dohh: I have to at the end of my time of collecting money. :rofl: We'll see how that goes.


----------



## mzswizz

If i were you, i would find the nearest exit and act like i went through it :rofl: I went to a haunted house before and let me tell you i screamed, cried, threw a tantrum and that was only when the guy left me and DH to go through it :rofl: I freaked when things started flying around and stuff.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I don't know if I could do that. I want to go through it but at the same time I'm afraid to. :rofl: I'll let you know what I end up doing on Monday.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok. I have to overcome my fear one day and go through a haunted house without taking the nearest exit :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- yes, that's an easy fix. Go through the ones for children (friendly haunted hour they call it). They have the lights on and pass out treats when that happens. :rofl: That way you can say you've been through a haunted house. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

you know what...thats a brilliant idea :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

That's totally what I'd do, Mz... :smug: :rofl: Glad I gave you an idea for saying you've been through a haunted house. Afterall, who says they have to know it was a friendly one geared towards children or not. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: that is sooo true. Well Happy Halloween everybody. DH had to work today and I spent my day cleaning up so when tomorrow comes, I get to relax and hang out with my friends without worrying about what i got to do at home. I am sooo sleepy. Even though today is Halloween, for the first time, I dont have the energy for it. I know DH is going to be tired himself seeing that we dtd @ 3am because i couldnt fall asleep and he had to wake up @ 7am :haha: So I guess sleep tonight it is which is okay with me. Cant wait for tomorrow to finally have a girls day out with my friends and cant wait until Nov. 17th. Something has to happened. Well atleast I finally can go to my doctor and get everything sorted out if my body is being whacky. But still no AF over here.


----------



## deafgal01

Omg, I screamed (like a fun scream way) three different times when I went through the haunted house. :rofl: It was worth it though- it only costs $2 to go through it and I figured it was worth paying them a lil extra ($8 total)... :rofl:

Happy Halloween!


----------



## mzswizz

Thats good. Atleast you had fun on Halloween. I spent my Halloween sleeping :haha: Still no AF and 15 more days before we go to the doctor yay


----------



## Sweedot

Good luck with the doctor mzswizz....

I spent 3 hours getting bloods drawn yesterday, my blood pressure is up and they freaked a bit, so now Im waiting on results...to be honest, if they told me i had to go on bedrest i would be thankful! I'm draggin ass at work now! 

Baby is measuring a week ahead.....can't wait to get out of here!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- hope you get to be on bedrest eventually and soon. :hugs: How are you doing other than that?


MZ- I think I may be joining you before long in AF being late. :grr:


----------



## Sweedot

deafgal- is that a good sign? lol...AF being late! or is a screwy cycle! fingers crossed...

ummm, well other than the bp thing, i think I am doing ok...I have been referred for physio therapy for the SPD and PGP, which at times is so bad that I cannot walk....but, i hear physio is great for it....

Baby is super active all the time now, she is constantly dancing in my belly, its such a strange feeling, sometimes its nice, other times it really hurts...ill get a sharp jab or just the general rolling around makes me a bit nauseous and prevents me from getting comfortable...

Pregnancy is such tough, its beautiful and joyful and I feel utterly blessed, but..it is tough, of course everyone's experience is very different, some women have amazing pregnancies and other women have awful one's, Ive had my share of ups and downs with this one....

I was talking to my husband about it and i came to the conclusion that mentally I have been much stronger than I thought I would be and physcially I have been much weaker...its an odd thing...I thought anxiety and depression would be my biggest problems, as i have a history with that, Im generally a fit person and never thought for a moment I would need crutches to walk some days, or be in so much pain that I couldnt turn over in bed...it never crossed my mind!

I dont think that in 2 years i havent gone to the bathroom without checking the tp...lol, before i got pregnant i would check it and throughout the pregnancy i check it...lol....in fact, Im more paranoid now, especially now Ive started to lose my plug! 

It's been a huge learning experience, I'm definitely greatful for my DH, without him, I don't think i would have coped nearly so well...it's so important to have someone to support you....I cant wait for labour and delivery and to share the story with you, its so close now and honestly, as much planning as I have done, it could all go a completely different direction....can't wait to see how my body and mind copes with it!


----------



## deafgal01

It's not good in this case- cuz it's a screwy cycle now. The stress I had earlier today was bad enough to probably postpone the AF appearance. :shrug: I just hope I get a bfp instead of the damn witch. That would be a nice silver lining to the whole thing.


----------



## Conina

Sweedot - lovely and thought-provoking post. I can't wait to hear your story and see the photos of your new LO!!


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: as always the af has to prove me wrong. Started last night during the night so guess on to the next cycle. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-Since LO is measuring a week ahead, you might just have her a week earlier than your due date and then we can hear the story and see pictures yay :happydance: hopefully you get bedrest, I think for every woman when she is close to the end, its that time to just relax and let nature take its course.

DG-boo to AF we should tie her up and go ninja style on her :rofl: Well atleast you got somewhere to start in your cycle now.

AFM, AF is still late. Yep no sign of AF coming no matter how bd i do :haha: Cant wait to go to the doctor and figure out whats going on once and for all.


----------



## deafgal01

Way Sweedot maybe your baby will come out early!


----------



## Sweedot

lol, i kinda hope she does come a bit early, NOT too much of course, I dont like to be one of those ladies that is wishing the baby out before she is ready, but ...if she decided she wanted to come a bit early, i'd be very greatful! lol

She is doing her kung-fu today, i think she must be facing out, usually she is turned towards my back, but im feeling lots and lots of kicks and pokes out of my tummy and literally ALL over my tummy, one second ill feel one right under my breast, the next second right in my foof, followed by a quick punch to the belly button! LOL....haha


maybe she's just really enjoying the large coffee and strawberry frosted donut I treated myself to this morning!

Deafgal: sorry about AF! IT WILL HAPPEN, its always when u least expect it....

Conina! thanks!

Mzwizz....good luck for something happening soon!


----------



## deafgal01

Ok, I got an appt with the nurse practitioner tomorrow. Maybe they can do something about the dumb sinuses acting up (while they give me a flu vaccine and check up to make sure I'm really ok from that accident). :rofl: Wow, that's like killing 3 birds with one stone. :dohh: DH told me to make sure to tell them to give me (or recommend) something for my cough. :shock: I was like "my cough's that bad?" He replied with "well it just sounds like you always have stuff in there when you cough."


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-Wow it looks like she is having a sugar rush :haha: And i just noticed your 35 weeks and have 35 days to go. 35 to 35 thats pretty cool. Cant believe soon you will have your LO in your arms and giving us parenting tips :haha:

DG-maybe its just mucus in your cough but seems like your dh is really concerned. thats how dh is with me. If i go to the doctor he's like make sure you tell them about and then list a whole lot of things and im like do you want me to write it down :rofl: Men have a way of being concerned.


----------



## Sweedot

parenting tips! lol, from me??? haha...that'll be the day!

What I will give y'all is the...what i learned from labour info...what i would have done differently etc.... and of course the full birthing experience run down, breastfeeding and all that good stuff! haha

yeah i know 35 days! and thats if she doesn't come early, been getting LOTS of braxton hicks today!!! she's getting ready!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yep she's ready. She's like get ready for me world here i come :haha: My sister is also pregnant with a girl. She has 2 more weeks before she is due to have her c-section. She is sooo ready to pop.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :rofl: That's hilarious. Normally he'd not be as concerned but the fact is I've been sick for the past 2 weeks (it became an infection after one week) so that's one week I've been sick with an infection, and I guess maybe he's worried that it could become worse if it doesn't get checked out along with all my other stuff. :shrug: I've been really sick before from just a sinus allergy on two different occasions (it became a bronchitis or something like that) and it was to the point when I couldn't even breath well (it was raspy or something) and my voice sounded funny by that point too. They're sweet guys aren't they? :cloud9:

Sweedot- she's gonna be ready to come out when she is. And when she is, well, I just have to say the world have "better watch out"... :haha: :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes our men are such sweet guys. I guess it's human nature for them to try and make us feel better when we are sick and to care for us like that. DH wants to schedule an spot for himself also. He took off for nov. 16th and 17th so I could probably go on the 16th or 17th


----------



## deafgal01

Awww, Yeah I think it's in their nature to just naturally try and make us feel better. :rofl: Whenever I mope or am sick or anything of the sort, he just naturally tries to cheer me up. :dohh: And that means he's doing silly things to do that. :shrug: Men! :rofl: We love them though.


----------



## mzswizz

DH does the exact same thing to me :rofl: He is always acting silly except when he has a long day at work..then its sleepy DH that i get :haha: I can just see how our kids will be once we start expanding our families. Seeing that our DHs are silly.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- oh no... That's more silliness we have to deal with. :rofl: I love that idea though. :rofl: Then we can compare silly stories. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-You are so right. I can just see us having conversations about the kids acting just like DH and all we can do is laugh :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Totally... Then we'll blame the men for teaching our kids to be silly. :blush: But deep down inside we'll love them even more for that. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah that is so true :rofl: I would love that. It would be a classic i tell you :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I know it... :haha: Definitely a classic. Hey we could write books on the topic after we both have our babies. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah that is true :rofl: I know i will have my camera running 24/7 saying this is how your child ends up silly exhibit A :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh I still need to invest in a good camera/camcorder... :dohh: That's on my list of things I want.


----------



## mzswizz

I need to invest in more juice because at the rate im going, we are going to need some juice real soon like in a day :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: How much juice do you drink in a day?


----------



## mzswizz

usually two cups but today, i dont know what came over me :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

damn, you drank more than 2 cups yesterday? Damn girl... Maybe you'll have your bfp. :smug:

Boo, I gotta go to the doctor's office at 9 today (that's in 1 1/2 hours).


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah because it was half a carton left of juice and i drunk the half that was left, along with some of the other juice and also water. I was just very very thirsty oh and hungry :haha: Also i randomly decided to take my temp today and it was 97.7. I checked my temp booklet (when i temped the last time) and the highest I ever gotten was 97.3 so its a .4 difference. Let's see what tomorrow's temp will be


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah because it was half a carton left of juice and i drunk the half that was left, along with some of the other juice and also water. I was just very very thirsty oh and hungry :haha: Also i randomly decided to take my temp today and it was 97.7. I checked my temp booklet (when i temped the last time) and the highest I ever gotten was 97.3 so its a .4 difference. Let's see what tomorrow's temp will be. GL at the doc's today.


----------



## mzswizz

took a $tree OPK and hpt and this is what i got....

OPK:


hpt (inverted):


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- those are lookin' really nice. Hope you're getting a forever baby.

I wrote about my dr appt in my journal if you are curious.


----------



## mzswizz

Will start stalking your journal. Well i took my temp today like i said i would and its 97.5. So it dropped by .2 but its still higher than normal. If the pos OPK was due to me going to ovulate then wouldnt the temp drop by .4 and then rise not be high and stay high? Thats why im thinking this isnt ovulation time. But dh and i dtd yesterday morning anyways so it doesnt matter :haha: im going to take another OPK today around 10am and see what it says. If its still positive, then it has to be because im pregnant. Because usually I only get one positive and then negative or negatives then positive then negative the next morning. Never had i have back to back positives so we shall see.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed for you Mz. I'm going to call that lady doctor next week and make an appt to discuss why I haven't gotten pregnant yet. I need to have DH call his doctor for a SA too. I hope you're getting your bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

I hope this is a bfp in the making also. Because when i ov, my temps drop and then rise. These temps are HIGH and are still high and it was up and then did a little dip so it couldnt be anovulatory cycle last month and ovulating this month because ummmm my temps are acting backwards and are higher than usual. Ugh i shouldve temped since sept 8th :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Should have temped since the 8th of Sept. Yeah you should have. :shrug: I would too but my sleep is all wacked so it's pointless for me to bother temping unless my sleep schedule is more regular like in summer.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah good thing i didnt temp because dh work schedule has been different sometimes which wouldve messed me up


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- true that... :dohh: Hate it when that happens. :shrug: Oh well, that's not really in our control, is it?


----------



## mzswizz

no its not. but i will be starting work on monday so now i got to get use to my schedule


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Hope you like your work.


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too. Itss going to be different though because I am so use to being home so i got to put myself back into the work behavior.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I know that feeling. :rofl: It happens to me every summer when I switch back from being staying at home all time to going back to work in August. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: I havent worked since september last year so i have alot of catching up to do :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i just took an opk and i read the directions and it said a lh surge would be visible in 3 minutes and no surge will be confirmed in 5 minutes....well it wasnt even a minute and i already have the test line. The test line was coming up then the control line came so im assuming pos again. will take pictures after the 5 minute mark.


----------



## mzswizz

today's opk third morning urine
Looks like yesterday's test. so seeing that i always get one positive and then the next day negative.. I would say this is different the normal. 2 positives 2 days straight and they both are dark. Which i dont usually get neither. Now the line on the right is the test line and it looks to me that its thicker and more solid than the test line and maybe a little darker.


----------



## Sweedot

Hmmm, ur opk's are totally waked out, lol...are u sure ur not getting positive pregnancy tests, I did use opk's along wi hpt's when I got my bfp and my opk was positive but not until after I got my bfp....so, this is really really odd!!! You definitely need tk get a blood test.


----------



## mzswizz

well there was a super faint line on the $tree brand hpt and i never get 2 lines on those because they arent really sensitive. I had to invert the pic in order to try and capture the line because the cam couldnt pick it up. And now im super exhausted like how i was when i was pregnant and even dh noticed it. Cant wait to get the blood test and U/S (because most likely they will do an U/S to figure out whats going on). Here are the pics: (a little compare and contrast :haha: ) Never have i gotten dark lines so you can see the difference in darkness with Aug before my lmp which was Sept 8th cycle and this cycle. Yesterday and today's sort of look identical.

Aug pos opk

Yesterday pos OPK

Today pos OPK



And yesterday hpt


----------



## Mrs Davies

You should get a digi hunni their fab n will tell you how far gne you are 

All the best <3


----------



## mzswizz

Mrs. Davies-Thanks. But unfortunately the cb digi with conception indicator is not available in the U.S. I would have to buy it online from their website. I used the cb digi (with just pregnant/not pregnant) though on my last pregnancy that ended in a m/c so i know they're good.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohh no how stupid :( 

Well im 100% positive your pregnant <3 G.L


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I know. I wished they were available here because I would love to see the conception indicator. Thanks with these positive OPKs, i think i am too.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- Can't wait for you to get confirmed about being pregnant. I bet you are! :yipee:


----------



## mzswizz

on the 17th dh said he will buy a cb digi also yay :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Can't wait.


----------



## mzswizz

yea me neither. Even though we set the clocks back a hour and i got a hour extra of sleep, im exhausted. Today is my sister's baby shower too and im sooo tired i dont even think i could make it. Also i dont even know what time it starts nor the location so how i am suppose to go anyways...i dont know :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: That sucks when you get invited to something but not informed of the location or time. :dohh: OH well... :hugs: At least you are thinking of her. :haha: That's really the best you can do. :thumbup: Bummer that you feel tired even though you slept an extra hour. I feel the same today and had to take a mid afternoon nap.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah ended up not going to her baby shower but she understood why. I also took a nap a hour after i woke up :rofl: I start training tomorrow eeeek excited but nervous


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Yay for training tomorrow Mz. Hope it's a good week for you!


----------



## mzswizz

So far training is good. It is orientation and paperwork at the moment but its pretty okay. Time is going a little fast so thats good. Im just ready to go with DH and go shopping tonight :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Glad the training was good today. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Well work was okay. Training was very long and tiring. It feels good to be home but it just feels like work has caught up to me. Im tired and i just feel cranky. Im snappy and getting pretty irritated by DH. Like im just tired of hearing him talk its just soooo annoying at the moment. No sign of AF and tomorrow is another day of training. Let's see if i have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Sweedot

Chin up mzwizz!! It's had adjusting to a new schedule, give it some time.....

I'm 36 weeks preggo and work a 40 plus hour week, if I can do it, anyone can, lol

Will get better once training is over!!!

Feel better


----------



## mzswizz

that is sooo true. Well im on cd62 and next week is the week for doc, digi etc :happydance: Now i KNOW im not just imagining things but since last night....my nipples..yes NIPPLES are in so much pain. If anything rubs against this or DH tries to swipe his hand pass, i whince from the pain. Liek the are overly sensitive. I cant even shower properly because it will hurt. The last time my nipples hurt, was when I was pregnant. Now BOTH of them hurt just like last time and even DH was like the same thing happened to you when you were pregnant. So he is very excited even more now because i am now starting to get similar signs. And i know its not from anything because i havent been taking in supplements or anything so its just happening naturally. Im telling you I have to be pregnant because i am 12 days, almost 2 weeks past my latest AF which was on cd50 (2 weeks late in June) so that has to be a sign. My AF wasnt this late ever since my m/c and d&c. They were either a week late or a week earlier but this......tomorrow will make it 28 days (4 weeks) late?!!!!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: I bet you are!!!!! Can't wait for confirmation that you are definitely preggers!


----------



## Conina

Wow Mz I can't wait to hear when you have confirmation!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Yeah the training is pretty good and fun. I do like it so far so thats a good thing. Well today is another work day and im ready for today. My nipples are STILL killing me :nope:. Not a good feeling. And its like its the middle of the nipple like where the milk would come from, that is hurting. Any little thing rub against them and thats it i am in pain. Even last night, just having my shirt rub against them was painful enough. I couldnt really turn over and stuff without something bumping into them and i feel pain. Im telling you, this really cant be AF. I heard of women feeling the same thing and they were pregnant because it stayed there and women felt it but only for half an hour, hour, or a day and then BAM AF came but...i had it for 2 days now and the pain is still there so im guessing its a good sign. Everyone is saying oh you're pregnant you're pregnant for sure because of your symptoms and everything and I believe I am too. I just want it confirmed and then I would put up the ticker and start a pregnancy journal. Also this morning my temp is 98.1?!!! Pretty high to say the least so im putting my money on pregnancy :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Can't wait again for confirmation that you are PREGNANT! Yay!!!!! Those are really good signs and especially the temp staying high.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i was shocked to see my temp so high though. I was like wow thats pretty high. Even when i usually randomly take it in the afternoon, it has lately been around 97.5 etc, even in the afternoon. So yeah this was a real shocker. Im like the only time I saw 98.something was when DH took his temp :rofl: I never got up to 98 degrees


----------



## Sweedot

it all sounds promising...i dont want to jinx it...lol

we are all waiting for the confirmation.

I did get really sore nipples in my pregnancy, I was about 5 or 6 weeks i believe when that kicked in and they were excruciating for about a week and then it went off....as soon as that finished the morning sickness kicked in, and that has stayed with me all the way through pretty much!

The nipple soreness comes back at the end...I have that now, they are engorged and leaking.


----------



## mzswizz

I just cant wait for the doc next week


----------



## Marleysgirl

I am keeping my fingers soooooo crossed for you Mz that it's difficult to type ...


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: thanks Marleys! I cant wait for the doc.


----------



## deafgal01

How's everyone doing lately?

Sweedot- update on you? You're due in a few weeks now right?

Marley- where are you in your cycle now?

Mz- good luck with the dr next week. I cannot wait for confirmation. We're gonna be over the moon with you when you finally find out you have a sticky bfp.


----------



## Conina

Hi all. AF due today for me and no sign so far so fx. Testing tonight if she hasn't turned up...


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: GOOD LUCK Conina. Hope she doesn't show so you can have a happy and healthy 9 months of being pregnant (well, 8 1/2 months really).


----------



## mzswizz

GL Conina FXed that its going to be a BFP.

DG-I cant wait myself either. I tried to get scheduled earlier but i cant so now it has to be either early in the morning on a thursday and rush to work or wait until Saturday :dohh:.

AFM, Now..today is another day. Training went well yesterday. I am going to start bringing my lunch because the vending machines and fast food is starting to add up and im spending more than saving :nope:. I hope today flies by as quick as possible so i can come home and just relax. I met new people there and the trainers make learning fun in a way. My nipples are still hurting badly. And for some reason they have a mind of their own. One minute they are just soft (they hurt the most when they're soft) and then the next they are erect as can be and the pain begins. Also when i was pregnant the last time, fluids started leaking out my bbs at 5 weeks pregnant. And that was last year now I noticed that on and off, if i squeezed it would be a small amount like a little dot worth but nothing serious. Now yesterday when i just randomly checked to see what would happen, it was alot more like i can keep squeezing and it wouldnt stop and it went from clear to cloudy and i can see whitish fluid coming out to make it cloudy sorry tmi. I checked my temp this morning and its 98.2. It looks like its increasing rather than dropping. So far staying in the 98 range so that MUST mean something. Cant wait to go get bloodwork done and then move from there.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- :thumbup: sounds very promising. I can't wait for dr to confirm that for you.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi!

Well, I'm going downhill fast now!!! Four weeks until my due date and one week until I'm term, so could go anytime from two-for weeks.

My body is giving up, I'm in so much pain now, not to mention was up all night with a migraine and vomiting....

I don't know if I'm coming down with something, there's so many bugs flying around at work....

Anyway, on bed rest today, tomorrow is veterans day and I have my check up at the midwife .....then vie got one week and two days of work left.

I'm so done, getting up, moving, turning over kills me, I'm struggling for breath and baby has not dropped so my lungs are so squished, I can feel feet in my chest, she is that high up...it's agony.

All wonderful things you ladies have to come! Lol

Just can't wait to meet my baby and get my body back....


----------



## deafgal01

Oh Sweedot! :hugs: :flower: :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well- hopefully that will get better soon. I can't believe you get to meet your baby in 2 to 4 weeks. :shock: Where has the time gone? It's really flown by and you're almost ready to meet your baby. Is the baby's room ready and do you have almost everything you need for your baby?


----------



## Conina

Oh my god - I GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Conina- that's great news! :yipee: Congrats!


----------



## Sweedot

Yay!!! Congrats conina....here's to a happy and healthy 9 months....

July/aug baby? Yay!!!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats Conina!!! :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Thanks everyone. Sweedot - according to Countdown to Pregnancy, it's 19 July, but I'm not sure how accurate that is?

Here's the proof anyway. Sorry for the crap picture but I had to use my phone since I can't find the lead for the camera!!
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20111110-00004.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Thats an awesome bfp!!! Wish i had a test like that.


----------



## Sweedot

Wow, test looks great! Now just make a docs a ppt to confirm and then let the good times roll.

Do u have an ob?

I am seeing midwives throughout my pregnancy and midwife birth.

Ps don't keep testing, it will drive u nuts, causes more stress than reassurance....


----------



## Sweedot

Since your cycle is pretty regular, ur edd is prob accurate....according to my first day of last period my baby would be due dec10, but, when I went for scans they put me at dec 8, which I know is correct cos I ovulated 2 days early, lol


----------



## Conina

LOL - I went out at lunch and bought a digi, especially for DH who thought my line looked faint. He's not on BnB, he doesn't know what faint lines look like!!

Sweedot we don't really go for Ob's in the UK - we just have the GP who refers you then on to the midwife and eventually the hospital. The hospital nearest me has a midwife-led unit called "Home from Home" which I would hope we'll be going to.

Rang the GP this morning and the earliest he can see me is Monday 21st :dohh: so I've a while to wait yet.


----------



## deafgal01

Only 10 days. That's not too bad of a wait. Can't wait for the dr to confirm yours- Conina (same for you too Mz when it's your turn to see the dr).


----------



## Marleysgirl

Congratulations Conina! May you have a long and sticky pregnancy :happydance:

AF wasn't due for me until Sunday, and I only tested early (yesterday) coz it was OH's birthday. Unfortunately it was a BFN, and AF has shown up today. 

I wish my flippin' cycle would settle down!!


----------



## mzswizz

Marley-Boo for AF showing her face. 

DG-Thanks, I cant wait to go see the doc myself.

AFM, today was a good day. We were able to leave work early today and i passed my training test for this week yay :happydance:. It has gotten cool down here so I know winter is coming through this time around. Which is good because I dont really like when its hot down here. My temp was 98.2 this morning so i see its staying pretty level right now. My nipples still hurt and thats about it. Im just ready to see whats the next step.


----------



## deafgal01

Marley- :hugs: Sorry AF showed. :grr: She didn't get the memo you were due for a bfp!


----------



## Marleysgirl

deafgal01 said:


> Marley- :hugs: Sorry AF showed. :grr: She didn't get the memo you were due for a bfp!

She got the other memo, the one saying I was due a promotion at work, and decided I couldn't cope with two excitements in the same month :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Next time we are going to tie her up in a vault so she doesn't show and you get your bfp :haha: did you get the promotion?

AFM, I am going to test with an OPK today and see the results. Also temp today is 98.2 so it seems to level out at that. It's still higher than normal so I guess I can say these are my norm high temps :haha: my nipples still hurt and I am ready to get this process started.


----------



## mzswizz

This is my OPK from today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111112_095248.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

inside the cassette
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111112_095626.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sweedot

Why no hpt? Surely you would be showing a pretty convincing bfp by now....your hcg should be up in the thousands at least....

Can't wait to see a hpt....

Fingers crossed


----------



## mzswizz

I didnt want to do a hpt because i havent been getting any positives at all no matter the brand and DH was saying why waste money on the hpt when we are going to go get bloodwork. Also here was my experiment. Ok so if AF was on time i wouldve been on cd31 today so i said to myself, if i take an OPK and its negative then that means when i had the pos OPKs, i was ov'ing but if its pos like the others then it means it wasnt ov time because 1) i never o'd close to my next AF and 2) i wouldve been 5 days away from next AF so it should be negative. But it came back positive so thats a good sign.


----------



## mzswizz

So im going to show all the OPKs i took this month. Now I am putting the cycle days next to them but it is according to if I had AF on time not what cd im actually on. Now ladies, am i the only one that noticed, they ALL look the SAME?!!! :shock:

cd23 (Nov. 4th)


cd24 (Nov. 5th)


cd31 (today)


----------



## Sweedot

Fair enough, maybe you are one of those rare individuals that doesn't show on an hpt....hopefully your blood test will show positive results.


----------



## mzswizz

I really was expecting the OPK to be negative though since the others were pos, i thought ok maybe i just skipped a month of OV and now im on time this time but nope still getting pos OPKs 8 days later after the first so i cant be ov'ing every day (i hope not because thats too many eggs implanting) :haha: My nipples still hurt too so that has to mean something. I cant wait for an U/S. I want bloodwork and U/S so hopefully they can make it happen. I get my first paycheck on friday so im going to the doc either Friday after work or Saturday morning. Most likely they would schedule me for an U/S after i tell them i missed 2 AFs, 1 pos test, the rest negative, and now pos OPKs. But the thing i dont understand is why isnt it showing up. The last time i was pregnant, it showed up. So it should be the same way this time.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Yes I did get the promotion - it was offered, rather than me having to apply for it. Our team leader is leaving, and I'm being seconded into his role for six months while they decide whether he actually needs replacing or whether we'll end up merged with another team. I just have to make sure I don't stuff up!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well congrats for the promotion Marley!! I hope you do great


----------



## Conina

Congrats on the promotion Marley!!

Mz, if this makes you feel better, I just did a digital OPK and got a smilie!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina. It makes me feel like I can say ok i am pregnant but its just not registering on a urine test. I had 1 positive test when i was 9 days late and that was faint so that must mean something. Especially since I keep getting pos OPKs that look identical to each other. When i was pregnant the last time, i had a pos cb digi and neg test at the doctor and they had to do bloodwork. So maybe when it comes to the line tests it doesnt register :shrug: Or maybe im just the type that needs bloodwork done.


----------



## Conina

I really hope you get your answers soon Mz:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

When i get my check on friday, i got to renew my tag and then im going to the urgent care center on saturday because i work monday-friday this week and get my bloodwork done. I was thinking if i was going to ov, my temp wouldve dropped been its been a stable 98.2 for the past 3 days now so obviously its not ov. And when i was getting the pos OPKs my temp was rising not decreasing so thats another sign that those werent due to ov too. FXed


----------



## Sweedot

anymore updates from anyone????


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- no... :shrug:

Still car shopping... :dohh: I've been a busy bee lately. :blush: Oh yeah I need to get busy with bd. :shrug: I haven't done it for a few days and I'm approaching my fertile time. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

I have been busy working. I getpaid friday and saturday is my appt. Tomorrow is the day next AF would've been due so lets see what happens.


----------



## Conina

No update from me - dr appointment on Monday so we'll see what he says. Still doesn't really feel real - I don't have any symptoms so it's hard to believe it's happening!


----------



## mzswizz

i cant wait for the update to that conina


----------



## mzswizz

I have officially missed 2 AF cycles today yay :happydance:. Another milestone knocked down. This has been my longest cycle ever since the m/c and im excited. Now 2 more days before I get my bloodwork done so im happy because of that also. DH and i dtd last night and im feeling the exhaustion from it now. I have work in the next hour or so and I really dont feel like going in. Well atleast this is my final week before i move on to a new job because this job just isnt working out. So alot is going on, on my side. Also my sister is giving birth to my niece today via c-section yay :happydance: Congrats to you big sis!!!! So alot of good news. Also still no sign of AF, and the only thing i have is the nipples sensitivity and thats it oh yeah and the excess cm. But other than that, no pain, no fever, no bleeding, nothing so i think thats pretty good. Usually if it was AF, something shouldve triggered it by now or i wouldve had a sign pointing to it being AF but nope nothing. Im not taking any more OPKs and not going to buy any hpts neither. All i want now is bloods and U/S. So im excited. This is going to be a great week.


----------



## Conina

I'm so excited for you Mz - we'll be bump buddies!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for that!! also great news....i got a job interview for Sprint on Saturday yay!


----------



## mzswizz

i forgot the update about today :dohh:. Im going to get it out of my ttc journal:

AF didnt even show this morning and DH even remembered AF was due yesterday. He was like well we really got to do the bloods now because you missed 2 periods and he's like I know you are pregnant because you've been bipolar for the past month :rofl: Let's just hope he's right. Im really excited now. My temp increased to 98.8 :saywhat: I dont know why. Im not sick and I dont have a fever, I actually feel great. So hmm I dont know maybe it was the thick blanket we were sleeping in :shrug: But anywho my temp is still up so thats all that matters :haha: Today is my final day because im leaving that horrid place yay :happydance: That job definately wasnt for me but i did make two friends so everything happens for a reason. Well thats it for now. 

Update: Quit the DirecTV job and came home around 10am so im officially out of there!


----------



## deafgal01

Mz when do u see the dr for bloods?

Sorry if I have been Mia...


----------



## Sweedot

Hey, u got your bloods back yet mz....I thought u said u had appointment sat? When do the results come in....so excited to hear some news!

I've started getting cramps and contractions, no active labour yet but vie started dilating, I'm about 2 cm, lol....and effacing, but it coiled be 2 days or 2 weeks they tell me....still, I know it's close now!


----------



## mzswizz

YAY SWEEDOT! cant wait to hear the exciting news! hopefully its sooner than later. Are you ready?

AFM, a little update..my sister gave birth to my niece on Thursday Nov. 17th! She is adorable. And i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Congratulations hunni I really hope the bleeding stops for you too :D

Good luck xX happy n healthy 9mnth :)


----------



## mzswizz

we bought clearblue digis and im nervous because what if it says not pregnant. But if it does, atleast i will know.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Dnt be silly you'll be fine can't wait for the piccys <3 

Good luck


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Will update.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Dnt worry hun I'm sure evryfin is going to be fine :) esp if u go bloods back n they were positive cause the doc's wuld have said the hcg levels were dropping so try not to worry or stress your self hun hope this helps


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks it did help. Oh and this was my 1st blood test :haha: but im not goin to stress if they said wait until the bleeding stops and also i have no pain.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hah well long as ur not cramping and not clotting you should be fine :D some ppl experience it all through pregnancy my aunty did with her 1st baby. Soooo are you going to do ur digi test thn I'm excited to see your results :D


----------



## mzswizz

Still getting negatives. But its okay because i remembered the nurse told me that i can be the case where it just wont be detected on a hpt until later on in the pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohh that's good thn how's the bleeding as it stopped yet


----------



## mzswizz

no but it looks like its getting lighter


----------



## Sweedot

Try not to panic mzswizz, lots of women get bleeding, spotting is especially common, I have had it a couple of times, I also had bad cramping at 11 weeks...

Usually they will do a repeat blood test in 72 hours to ensure blood hcg levels are doubling, or...possibly an early scan, babies usually have a hb from 7 ish weeks, your first scan should be an era, or early risk assessment done at 12-14 weeks.

Congrats again, put your feet up and remember there's nothing we Dan or cannot do to prevent miscarriage at this stage, it's all down to our little ones holding on in there....we just have to stay positive and hope for the best...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks sweedot. Thats me feel better. Im just relaxing right now. Trying to take my mind off of it and this nauseous feeling.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Any updates hunni hope evrything is well :D


----------



## mzswizz

well i've managed to not go through many pads. Im only on pad #2 so that means the flow is getting lighter. Thank goodness. Also, i have this "pressure" feeling. I just started getting it today :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Sorry I haven't been about ladies.

Mz - so excited for you! Hope the bleeding is just your little bean snuggling in.

Sweedot - so excited!! Can't wait to hear your news and see piccies!


----------



## mzswizz

alot of women said they had heavy bleeding and it was due to hemorrage from when the egg implanted, dtd, and other reasons. Im praying that one of those is the reason and not a m/c. I am not in any pain so i guess thats a good sign.


----------



## Conina

Yes, I've heard if it's pain OR bleeding it should be ok - if it's both it's more worrying


----------



## mzswizz

ok that puts my mind to ease.


----------



## Sweedot

Hey ladies,

Well, I had a scan today and they told me the baby weighs in at 6lb 6oz....so she is an average size, not going to be a big baby, I'll be 38 weeks soon, definite increase in the cramping , backache and pressure, so it really is getting close....I hope it happens soon.

I have my fingers crossed for you mzswizz....I'm not sure about heavy bleeding, have they not offered a repeat blood test yet? I just know that miscarriage is usually intense pain accompanied by heavy bleeding and clots...could be many things causing the bleeding, vie had random bouts of bleeding in this pregnancy, as late as even 28 weeks, where they hooked me up for a non stress test, lol...but they just said it was unexplained bleeding, no diagnosis....hopefully everything will be ok for you....


----------



## mzswizz

i will get bloods hopefully by this friday


----------



## kelsey111

mzswizz - congrats hun! good luck xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks kelsey. Ladies i have good news. Well good half good news :haha: I went to the bathroom just now and when i used it, no blood leaked into the toilet but its still there because its there when i wipe and it looks like its getting lighter like an orangey color :shrug: hopefully that means its going to stop soon. Hoping either by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohh Brilliant new hunn :D :D


:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yes. It has the whitish looking coating on top of the bleeding thats already on the pad. And the pad looks like old blood (brownish color) sorry tmi. And every time i feel leakage, i check but nope its nothing and i push the pad up against it to make sure and sure enough, nothing. I still have that "pressure" feeling and my boobs hurt more than before. I had texted dh and told him they are starting to hurt more and are getting fuller so he better enjoy them while he can :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Davies

:haha::haha::haha:

Oww that is FAB news hunni :D soo please for you. :happydance:
Are you going going for the scan your bleeding is stopping ?Or dnt you need too.


----------



## mzswizz

yes will call and schedule for scan when bleeding has stopped. my ob/gyn only has scans on fridays so if i cant get in for this friday, they might send me to the er for the scan.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohh brill :D Cnt wait to see the scan pic's


----------



## mzswizz

Me neither. Hopefully it will be a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat


----------



## Mrs Davies

Jst stay possitive like youve said the bleeding is stopping or slowing down & ur NOT in pain evrything should be fine :D


----------



## mzswizz

yeah you're right PMA is the way to go.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies i decided to go to the ER and find out whats going on. My gut was telling me to prepare for the worst and well it was right. The u/s showed no hb measuring 9.2. And the twist was not only was there one but i was pregnant with twins! They looked like angels. DH and I cried and talked so i feel much better but just as I found out, they were taken away. They were beautiful and i guess God that the world couldnt hand their beauty. I am trying to be strong and keep the PMA. I am m/c naturally this time around though. Atleast I went pass 5 weeks this time. Im getting further along so thats a good thing right? My mind is a complete mess but I do appreciate the love and support. I will continue being on here and checking in with you ladies butttttttttttt when I get the okay to go......we are trying immediately :rofl: I needed a good laugh right now. R.I.P. to my angels but this is only the beginning of our journey.


----------



## kelsey111

Oh no hun, so sorry for your loss!. :hugs: 

was there any reason my you had a m/c ? xx


----------



## Conina

Aww no mz, I'm so sorry. RIP little angels :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohhh I'm soo sorry for you loss sweetie I jst don't now what to say :( you little angels will be flying high watching over their mommy n daddy



Was their any reason why u m/c. I was totally not expecting u ad lost thm <3 I'm always here if u need 2 talk


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. And the doc doesnt know why. He said that looking at my levels they were great for twins and how far along i was. He was saying maybe they werent developing properly which could've been the cause. When the bleeding stops, Im going to get my egg quality checked because this is the 2nd time i had a m/c because of the development which caused my body to end pregnancy. Oh and Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Well you now what beaut mine & urs new year resolution will be to have sticky healthy little beans :) & pray that's it will happen soon cause I'm a women on the edge n getting sick of waiting around for mr stolky to deliever our little babies so I say we go & grab them cause we've have to deal with the worse thing ever and we need something good to happen what you say :D


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi :waves:
I'm Lucy...
We are ttc number three now - in the 2ww - got pregnant very quickly (first month) with DD1 and DD2. I am wary of being so disappointed of it not happening first time this time. I know the crazy games my head plays when I test early...
I'd kinda put myself between ntnp and ttc. We are _trying_ as in had regular intercourse in the 2 weeks mid cycle, but not temping, checking cm, opks or anything like that... so I hope this is the right place for me to come and say hi!
Luce


----------



## mzswizz

Mrs Davies-I am so with you. Hopefully we can conceive around the same time and become bump buddies :happydance:

holywood-Welcome :flower: nice to have a new member here. This is the best place to ever be :haha: Well we are stress free and i recently had m/c 2 9.2 weeks with twins so have to ttc all over again praying for #1


----------



## Sweedot

Hi mzswizz, sorry about your recent loss, hopefully they can find out what the problem is so this doesn't happen again.

Happy thanksgiving to everyone, I'm smelling a delicious turkey cooking right now...mmmmm...on another positive note, I think I mitt be in early labour, my waters haven't broken yet, but my contractions are coming every 8-10 minutes now, I've been contracting for about 3 days and I have awful awful menstrual cramps, backache and lots of pressure, and nothing is relieving it....so maybe it will progress into full labour....I was so convinced this morning, I showered and did my hair , make up and shaved my legs, lol, just in case.

So exciting now.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and how exciting. Hopefully when i check back in you will be in labor!


----------



## holywoodmum

Thank you for the warm welcome, and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
sweetdot, how exciting! Hopefully it won't be too much longer...


----------



## Conina

:wave: Hi Lucy *waves down the road*

Sweedot - so exciting, I really hope this is it for you. Can't wait to see the photos!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well its looks like the bleeding will stop today thank goodness. I have been passing alot of huge clots for the past 2 days with alot of cramps so im assuming thats my body releasing whats left. Its sad in a way because while it was happening, thats when it became surreal that im actually having a m/c. So Im going to the doc today and seeing if everything is good. If everything is good to go than dh and i will go back to dtd again. Hopefully third time's a charm. Come on December conception!


----------



## holywoodmum

aw mzwizz, can't imagine what it must be like to go through that. Hope you get the OK from your doc :)
Conina, where in NI are you?


----------



## mzswizz

i went to the doctor and they did a scan today to see if im okay. My doctor asked do i take pretty good care of my body, I said yes why and he was saying well it shows because your body cleans quickly. He think my body absorbed some of the m/c and released the excess so thank God i dont need another D&C because i dont want to go through that again :nope:. But i am in the clear. He told me that I would probably continue bleeding for a few more days as he can see that i still have blood left in there and I didnt know you can see blood on an u/s who knew :shrug: and he told me when DH and I feel ready, we can start trying and I told him i want bloodwork etc done so I can figure out whats going on with my body and he was saying he is a step ahead because he was already going to schedule it for next week :happydance: The bleeding is light now so hopefully it stops more like today rather than a few days :haha: But i must say if i didnt have you ladies, I would've been an emotional wreck. I had my share of laughs and smiles while going through this tough time with you ladies so thanks for that :hugs: Hopefully soon you will hear :bfp: from The Clayton family.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Mz how awful to come in here and find out you had lost your twins :hugs: :flower: Hopefully the next baby is a sticky one and you'll make it even further (like all the way to 9 months with a happy and healthy baby or two).

Sweedot- hope you're gearing up to have your baby real soon.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks dg!


----------



## Conina

holywoodmum said:


> aw mzwizz, can't imagine what it must be like to go through that. Hope you get the OK from your doc :)
> Conina, where in NI are you?

Lucy - I'm in east Belfast, but my sister lives in Holywood


----------



## holywoodmum

cool :) literally just up the road!

Anyway, AF due tomorrow, had held off testing all 2ww and today I was planning to test. And :witch: here a day early :(
Totally not "stress free" as I decided to POAS anyway as I'd been waiting so long to test, and bfn as expected - dipped two ICs... Except I didnt' wait full 10 mins as DH leaving for work, and kiddies yelling for breakfast - so naughty me left the tests sitting. almost 2 hours later I have just peeked at them. One obvious evap, and one lovely pink line - wtf?! I know I'm not pg due to the bleeding which is heavy today, but also since one is def evap, and it was the same pee. but also cos I read it way outside the time limit. So why does that silly bit of me get my hopes up anyway. I hate this lark!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0012.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0011.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

holywood-well if you're sure thats your AF then i would disregard the tests and just put them as evaps. But i do see the lines.

AFM, well dh and i dtd last night :happydance: Im going to call the doc to see can i come in on wednesday or thursday for the bloodwork so the process can begin :happydance: Everything is looking good for now and maybe this will lead to a rainbow baby or babies.


----------



## holywoodmum

yay for dtd :) What is the bloodwork going to test for?

Anyway, I had the full rigmarole of paranoia, hope, disappointment yesterday in the end - I never managed to see my tests at the ten minute mark, so I didn't see how they developed, looked 2 hours late, and had the most evil evap on one - gorgeous pink line!! I tested again at lunchtime very carefully (timer set for 10 mins then they were in the bin!) and got two perfect BFNs. so at least now I can stop fantasising about this month! 

I had a 27 day cycle this month after 30 days last month, so will have to keep on time of my O signs... but if it's another shorter cycle, I could be testing on Christmas day :) Actually that could make it really shit if it was another BFN!!


----------



## mzswizz

I totally forgot to update you ladies :dohh: Well i called and im scheduled to go in on December 8th @ 9:15am yay :happydance: Well i guess they are going to test FSH, progesterone etc. Got to make sure everything is on the right level in order to ovulate correctly and have a successful pregnancy. But i wont know until i talk to the doc about what it is exactly. Also i would be right along with you. Seeing that if my cycle is back to normal, i should be getting AF on dec. 24th, xmas eve how lovely which would also mean 4 days before my birthday so that would kill the whole dtd birthday surprise :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

oh I hope it all goes well on the 8th then!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. so do you know when you ar escheduled to o for this cycle? im thinking its going to happen after the doc's for me.


----------



## holywoodmum

I have no idea really!! I've been working on the assumption of 14 day LP, so day 13-16 depending on cycle - and just go with plenty of :sex: in the week leading up to that time! That worked for DD1 and 2, so I'm hoping the same will be the case. I know I will go nuts if I even think about opks or temping...


----------



## mzswizz

i soo understand. I dont want to opk or temp myself. Iactually hope the doc does all the work for me :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies ladies ladies! I just got another free psychic reading from Inbal and this is what it says...

"Numerology wise if all is ok health wise with both of you you should be able to get pregnant starting your coming birth date and until his next birth date at 2012 with probably a baby boy, the tarot suggested indeed it is possible the time frame for your pregnancy is up to 3 months from now. the tarot were also worrying a bit about your cycle , try to make sure it is balanced and you are ready for it. i wish you good luck."

Now this is freaky because my birthday is coming up soon! Also, my cycles have been crazy and i didnt tell the psychic anything about my cycle and Inbal was spot on. Also I am going to the doc about my cycles etc. So ummm this is really great! My PMA is very high now and this is the best thing to read before I go to bed well after DH and I shower and dtd then go to bed :haha: What do you ladies think? This is so weird that the day DH and I talking about babies etc that I receive this tonight in my email.


----------



## deafgal01

Awesome- it would be even more amazing if that turns out to be true! Can't wait to see when she's right with her predictions!


----------



## mzswizz

dh and i dtd tonight and we are still up. hopefully inbal will be right.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Well, I'm due in 4 days, still no baby, but I've been in and out of hospital for scans due to low amniotic fluid levels....normal level should be between 8-25 and mine have been decreasing and were unfortunately at 5.7 at my last visit, I'm back in tomorrow for a biophysical scan and if my levels have dropped below 5, then I'll be induced, if they are hovering around the same, I'll be induced on Thursday or Friday..... Either way I may end up being induced at some point, this baby seems very cosy...I've tried everything to get her out!!!! Lol

So ready for her to arrive, hopefully birth story soon!!!


----------



## deafgal01

So exciting so you'll have your baby before this coming weekend then if it all goes well, Sweedot! Can't wait to see pictures!!!!

I'm still in the game... Hoping I make it past 33 days. I tested a few days ago and it was a bfn. Not even a hint of a faint line, but I'm still hopeful anyways.


----------



## mzswizz

Exciting Sweedot! Cant wait for updates!

DG-FXed for you!

AFM, doc appt in 4 days :happydance: Also taking a test for police records specialist tomorrow. And i also have a test for police dispatcher on the 16th :happydance: So everything is going good. My birthday is on the 28th so cant wait for that either!!! DH and i have been keeping busy by getting busy :blush: For some reason we have been dtd every day..more like super late in the evening and super early in the morning. So yes i am pretty exhausted but wont stop him if he wants another go at it :rofl: So everything has been good.


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: spoke too soon. I wiped at 11 pm and saw pink on toilet paper so I put on a pad but when I went again 1 1/2 hours later nada... :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Oooh lots of exciting news from everyone!! Keep us informed!!


----------



## holywoodmum

do you normally spot before AF due dg?
Implantation?


----------



## deafgal01

holy- no this is the 2nd time it's happened to me before af showed. What a tease she is! Normally I go to the bathroom and tada- there's a very light to medium flow starting, not spotting.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-lets just hope AF stays away or if it is her, she comes already.

Conina-How are you?

AFM, 3 days before doc appt and i passed the test for Police Records Specialist :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- you go girl! Wow that's huge! I'm glad you passed!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks DG. I also have a test to take for Police Dispatcher on the 16th so as you can see alot of police jobs are open.


----------



## holywoodmum

well done on the test! So does the test get you the job, or do you have to interview for it as well?


----------



## mzswizz

well the lady told me that since i passed the test they are going to look through my application, see if i qualify and then send it out to the head department and if they find me qualified, they will give me a call.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Mz that's great news. Hope that means they'll consider hiring you sooner... :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yes and im even more excited because it is a city of sunrise job and it says that if you are a city of sunrise resident, you will be more preferred than a non resident :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz that is very excellent point. I'm happy to hear that for you.


----------



## mzswizz

yes i know i am soo excited. Also I have dyed my hair. Its kind of like freedom, opening up to a new me.

I went from this


To this


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh very lovely! I was thinking about getting highlights on mine but haven't quite decided yet- cuz it costs about $110ish to get it done but that's by a professional so it's worth it I guess... :shrug: I don't know.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks dg. i have always been wanting to dye my hair but never got a chance to and always scared myself out of it. :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

And now you wonder what you was so scared of in the first place. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Sweedot

Justopping in with a quick update, I'm being induced tomorrow at 4:00!!!!!

My baby will be here soon.

Love to you all, wish me luck!


----------



## deafgal01

*GOOD LUCK SWEEDOT! * Omg I can't wait..> I'm so excited for you!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hair looks good!

Goodluck sweetdot


----------



## Conina

GOOD LUCK SWEEDOT!! What time is 4.00 in UK money????

Mz - good luck with the job! I got my colour done at the weekend too, but went in the other direction - I went darker! Actually I think it's a wee bit too dark but it'll lighten up again after a few washes.

DG - what about you? Did :witch: turn up or are you still waiting?


----------



## deafgal01

Oh the damn witch missed my memo so she did finally show yesterday. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yay sweedot Good luck cant wait to see pics!!! :thumbup:

holywood-Thanks.

Conina-Yeah i went lighter because my natural hair color is more of a black/brown (only lighter brown when it hits the sun). So i was like hmmm let me make it lighter and bam i did all by myself im so proud of myself :haha:

DG-boo AF never gets our memos i tell you. Hopefully she doesnt arrive for your next cycle and you get a bfp :thumbup:

AFM, 2 more days before i see the doc so im excited. And 22 more days before my 22nd birthday yay :happydance: Well it seems like DH likes the new haircolor because he pounced on me last night :rofl: Let's just hope all this pouncing will lead to a bfp :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Wow its been awhile since i have updated i see. 

Sweedot-Any news?

Conina & DG-Any updates?

AFM, i got my positive opk yesterday at cd18 :happydance: Its a good thing i randomly decided to start testing yesterday because if i didnt and i was going by the average cd21 for a 35 day cycle, i would've missed ov :dohh: I think thats why i wasnt getting pregnant all this time because i ov earlier than i expected :dohh: Also, went to the doc today and everything came back normal :happydance: He told me to take multivitamins and use opks if i want to get pregnant so if im not pregnant this month, then cb digi opks here i come :happydance: But i have a feeling im going to be pregnant this month because dh and i have been dtd from the bleeding stopped until this morning :blush: So hopefully we caught the. I am going to be 1dpo tomorrow :happydance: Finally in the tww


----------



## deafgal01

Af is on her way out the door. Very light now... There's actually no flow.

Can't wait to try again. We'll see how this month works out. I hope you get your bfp Mz. Maybe you were ovulating early all this time. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Thats great. Cant wait until you are able to ov and get in the tww and then get your bfp :thumbup: And thats what i am thinking DG. I think if i had took an opk on cd17, that would've been my first pos, then cd18 (yesterday) would be catching the last of the surge, and today is ov (cd19) and tomorrow is 1dpo. Now i have been testing around cd21-23 always thinking thats when i ov. And im thinking that when i was getting the so called positives they werent really positives just a surge but i have already ovulated which would make alot of sense to why i havent been getting pregnant. Because I have always stuck to dtd AFTER ov so i was too late and before ov dh and i dont really dtd. But this cycle, we havent missed a day at all. So im feeling pretty good about this month so far.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed for you...


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. I am having this pain in my stomach i think its from laughing all day :rofl:


----------



## Sweedot

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tion-counting-update-pg-8-a.html#post14368382

Ladies, still jo baby...yet...check out my thread...


Soooo tired


----------



## Conina

Lets hope Santa has a BFP in his sack for both of you!!

Sweedot I can't believe you're going through this hun - little esme is just way too comfy in there! Bu i can't wait to hear your birth story and see photos!!

AFM, I'm 8 weeks today and a raspberry! It's my birthday today and DH's card said "You're lovelier than ever" :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

Poor Sweedot! I hope your baby finally comes out soonish!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Happy birthday Conina! Today is my friend's birthday also. So two birthdays i get to share!

Sweedot-Hope baby esme comes out so you guys can finally meet her and hold her and get out that hospital :haha:

AFM, 1dpo today yay :happydance: DH and I just cuddled last night which is okay because im pretty tired and sore between dtd and the pap smear. The pap smear wasnt bad i didnt even feel anything and i guess its because i dtd that morning :blush: But usually i always get this type of sore feeling afterwards so im use to that so no bd last night. I had an alright sleep last night because dh was tossing and turning in pain so i had to check up on him every now and then. His body has been hurting ever since the accident. We are going to setup an appt for him to go to the doc whenever he is off on a monday wednesday or friday. Hope he is ok though. And also I tested this morning with an opk and this is what i got: 

within 3 mins...
So its getting lighter which confirms i have ov'd cd19 :happydance: It took forever for the test line to show up also. It was exactly at 3 mins when the line finally appeared so i know its a negative so im happy.


----------



## deafgal01

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CONINA!!!!! That's so sweet of your man to write that in the card... :cloud9:

Yes, let's hope Santa brings us a bfp, Mz! Here we go! Your 2ww begins NOW. :yipee: :wohoo: As for me, AF is packing her bags hopefully today and begone by tomorrow... :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:I gotta sprinkle some christmas dust all around - for Sweedot to finally have her baby today, for Conina to have a wonderful birthday and healthy full term baby when the time comes, and for Mz to have a bfp (and me too along with all the other ladies that do check in this thread)!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG! Yay atleast you will be able to dtd until the tww again! A woman on another thread that i have been on for a year now before i created this one, has shipped out some ic's to me :happydance: how nice of her. My plan is to start testing with the ic's at 11dpo. She said its around 7-8 of them so seeing that AF usually comes around 14-15dpo, I probably wont use them all unless....I get a bfp. Now this is what im going to do. If i do get an early bfp of course im going to be excited but im not going to tell DH yet. I also have 2 cb bigis. So once i get a bfp on the ic's i am planning on waiting until xmas eve to take the cb digi then im going to wrap it up in a small box with the gift wrapping and all and traditionally since we were kids, we open one gift on xmas eve and thats the one i will have him open! What a great xmas eve gift and xmas gift AND birthday gift (for me :haha: ) that will be!

DG-when is your next af due?


----------



## mzswizz

Well i tested this afternoon and this is what i got
Another positive? How after the negatives? Also when i wiped i had LOADS of creamy cm i mean the tp was covered in bubbly creamy white cm (sorry tmi :blush: ) What's going on?


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey ladies, happy birthday conina :) mz, glad all well at docs. no birth announcement from swetdot yet? Dg, hope witch away now :)as for me, started with dtd for this month again :happydance: expecting to ov around Sun...


----------



## mzswizz

yay holywood :happydance: cant wait for you to be in the tww with me! 

AFM, as for that positive test i put it down as just me still having a detectable amount of lh in my system. Because now that i think about it, around this time i would've tested and thought omg pos opk time to get busy and end up not pregnant. Im thinkg the first positive was the actual ov time and this is just a fluke. Because im showing all signs of ov occurred. My cervix is hard as the tip of my nose and my cm is creamy and is coming by the loads which is a first for me so maybe this means we caught the egg this time.


----------



## Sweedot

Thanks for your congrats ladies!!!

If you haven't yet read my birth story, it's available in my earlier thread on page 10!

Esme is sleeping peacefully, breast feeding is going great so far.....she is an absolute angel.

Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I read the birth story. That was the first thing i did when i got on BnB :blush: Happy everything is going great for you :happydance: How does it feel to be a mommy now? Now you can have Mum as your status how amazing


----------



## deafgal01

If I go by 30 days for my cycle, next one is due January 3.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-my next af is due dec. 25th

AFM, last night i had to babysit my almost 1 month old niece. DH was in love :blush: She was a pretty good baby i must say. Atleast we got a little insight on when we have kids. Also DH and I dtd twice this morning well 5 hours apart :blush: after we took her back home to my sister this morning. Having a good day so far and I think the bd is to blame :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Well we had our early scan today and everything seems to be going fine. Saw the little heartbeat flickering away and measuring at 8 weeks + 4 so just about perfect !! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## holywoodmum

great news conina!!


----------



## mzswizz

thats great news Conina! Sorry im getting on late. I just been driving around most of my day and just got back home. The good news on my part is the ic's just got her in the mail so right on time :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies. Been quiet around here recently!! Just thought you'd like to see my wee bubs :cloud9: Photos aren't great as s/he was jumping about and not posing, but now measuring at 10+6 so about a week ahead of where I thought!!
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20111222-00009.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

nice picture!!!! Well atleast you're 1 week closer to 2nd trimester :thumbup:

AFM, im currently on cd5. DH and i plan is to dtd up until AF due date :blush: We BOTH are taking daily vitamins and dh stopped some things like hot showers and baths and less caffeine because he wants to increase chances :thumbup: Also, i got a county job yay :happydance: And my birthday is in 6 days :happydance: Next AF is due Jan. 22nd so lets see if its a bfp this time around.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Love the scan, Conina- thanks for sharing! Yes it's been quiet around here lately.

Mz- get on with that bd... Get the next bfp for us! Wait, we both will get the bfp this cycle. :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

yes we will dg! cant wait for our january bfps!


----------



## holywoodmum

Great scan pic conina :)
MZ, get busy! and happy birthday in case I'm not back on!
Merry Christmas everyone! I am testing tomorrow morning, POAS on Wed and it was neg (8-10 DPO) but tomorrow I should be 10-12 DPO, hoping for something more conclusive!


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck holywood! Hopefully we get to see a bfp on here :thumbup: And thanks.

AFM, So it seems as if AF will stop a day early :happydance: cd6 today and looks like AF is on her way out or thats what i think so far from this morning. DH and I dtd last night too :blush: So we have been pretty busy and started on our operation conceive plan a little earlier than expected :haha: Xmas is in 2 days :shock: Where has the time gone :shrug: Also i will be 22 in 5 more days so yay im excited :happydance: Got to get DH xmas presents today while he is at work and clean up a little bit more. Also go hang out with my family today and that pretty much sums up my day. Come on January so we can make bd count!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Just wanted to share the best christmas present ever...


Spoiler
https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0144-1.jpg
:bfp: :happydance: got my BFP!


----------



## deafgal01

Oooooooh Holy congrats! :yipee: :wohoo: That's great news!


----------



## mzswizz

Holy-Congrats :happydance: Yay another bfp! 

DG-How are you today?

Sweedot-Where are you hun? I know you're probably busy in love with your new bundle of joy!

AFM, Well its cd7 and it looks like AF is ending right on time :thumbup: Before I get started on my update i would like to take the time out to say R.I.P. Sylvester. Today is my best friend's death anniversary. Even though he is gone from the Earth he will not leave us in our hearts. :hugs: Now on a better note, dh and i started this morning with a bang. We've talked and now we are on good standing. DH and I dtd so we just right on time with the every other day but i dont think its intentional :blush: DH has talked to me about trying and he says he is on board with trying so we will do whatever it takes :happydance: He even said you are going to ov around cd19-cd23 so we are really going to dtd as much as possible that week :happydance: Hopefully we catch the eggy :thumbup: Feeling really good. So hopefully this cycle ends with a bfp. Last night DH didnt take his vitamin because we had our little argument :dohh: But its okay because i took mines and he only missed 1 day. He WONT miss today though :haha: So all is well and i gave dh is xmas eve gift and he is happy. So now we are just relaxing with each other. Lovely morning it is.


----------



## Conina

Yay Holywood!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: What a fab Christmas present!!

DG & Mz, good luck this cycle. :hugs::hugs: about your friend Mz


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina. Cant wait for DG and I to add our bfps on the list! And thanks. How are you doing today?


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: mz sorry about your friend but sweet of you to remember.

I'm ok. Feeling emotional today. Fun morning, good afternoon but grumpy tonight.


----------



## mzswizz

my day went great. We opened the gifts my parents bought us and i soooo love them :cloud9: Clothes, make-up, lip gloss etc. Cant wait for my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been MIA ....lol, I have been busy with my little cosy toes! Lol

We had a great Christmas, hope everyone had a happy holiday. 

My husband is back to work tomorrow After 3 weeks paternity leave, I'm really sad, I'm going to miss him...

Anyway, motherhood is absolutely fantastic, I absolutely adore her, and she is such a good baby....I'm breast feeding and bottle feeding, she takes both, I express breastmilk and she has formula probably once a day...

She sleeps at night, usually goes down for 4-5 hours, wakes, has a feed, change and then goes back to sleep for 3 more hours....which is great, because birth really takes it out of you...

I'm finally over the anaemiA, was on iron for a few weeks and kept getting light headed and dizzy when I stood, but that's gone now, still sore down there. Bit, the stitches are healing but the catheter did a number on me too and it still hurts a bit to pee....I'll be so happy when I'm fully healed...the bleeding is minimal now though, which is good, so all in all recovering slowly.lol

I joined a couple of mommy groups in my Area and Esme and I went to our first outing on Friday, it was a get together for the moms as one of the new moms houses.... We had stir fry and did tarot readings and talked about birth, motherhood and babies, it was so fun...I felt so much better after going.

Had about 2 days of the baby blues, but that went really quickly....and once that had gone I felt the overwhelming love for my baby....honestly I'm already thinking about when we can try for number 2! Lol

Anyway, congrats to Hollywood...And conina ...so happy to hear your pregnancy is going well.....

Hoping for more bfp s in the we year for mzswizz and deaf gal.


----------



## mzswizz

So glad that all is well with you Sweedot! Loved reading your update because it put a big smile on my face. Well she sounds like a pretty good baby. And i would think you would want a second after seeing how much in love you are. That usually happens :haha: cant wait for dg and i to get our bfps so we can finally tell our birth stories etc. My birthday is in 2 days and soon after i will be ov'ing so lets just see what happens.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey sweetdot, lovely to hear such a positive story! And that's brill that you're getting put and about with other new mummies!


----------



## mzswizz

holywood-How are you doing today?

AFM, well this morning started off with a bang already. Im cd10 today and DH and I dtd TWICE this morning before he went to work :blush: Last month, i ov'd around cd19 so 9 more days until possible o day. I have noticed that i had a string of ewcm which i usually never get ewcm. So obviously the vitamins are helping me out alot. Well dh and i been dtd every other day so far so we shall see if we catch the egg this month. And dh keeps asking what cycle day are you on? And i told him cd10 and he's like okay we getting closer to ov. :haha: Well atleast he is serious about it. Cant wait for a new addition to our family.


----------



## holywoodmum

Good thanks. getting easily stressed with LOs and DH though :( we dtd every other day this time and it worked for us...


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Mz... I hope you catch that eggy this cycle and bring a bfp to this group in the new year. Happy early birthday to you- it's tomorrow isn't it?

I'm probably approaching the end of first week of my 2ww. :shrug: I got an appt on Wednesday (tomorrow) for fertility issues so we'll see what the dr says about what types of tests she wants to do on me to figure out what's the hold up. DH has appt on the 30th (Friday) for his SA. I'm hoping it'll be a healthy count but we'll see. :shrug: Personally I think they will find absolutely nothing wrong with both of us after all these tests. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

holywood-Aww :hugs: hopefully the stress leaves soon so you can enjoy the pregnancy. And hopefully the every other day and then every day around ov will catch the egg.

DG-thanks and yes my birthday is tomorrow. I have 9 more days before i approach ov (estimating). And thats what happened to me. Went to the doc and all was fine :shrug: Maybe its just wrong timing for us :shrug: I cant wait for us to get our bfps!!!


----------



## Conina

Happy birthday Mz!!

DG - good luck this cycle

Sweedot - so good to hear from you and how you and Esme are getting on!!

Holywood - how's you? Any symptoms?

AFM, everything going well, still no real symptoms and since I'm about 11 weeks now I'm hoping they passed me by! We're heading away with friends for the next few days (to Donegal, in the North-West of Ireland) over New Year. It'll be a dry one for me but hopefully good fun anyway! Happy new year everyone and hope 2012 brings healthy pregnancies and babies to us all!!


----------



## deafgal01

I updated about the appt in my journal. Short version- tests ordered (blood and ultrasounds both outer and inter). DH's sperms will be analyzed soon too.

Parts of me is wishful thinking that the next appt I go to for follow up (regarding the results of these tests) won't be necessary but I won't hold my breath. We'll see what the dr says. I bet they find nothing wrong or any blockage. :shrug:

How's everyone doing lately? Happy new year!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks to all.

Conina-How are you today?

DG-FXed everything is normal for you.

AFM, im cd12 today and my birthday party was great! I went out to breakfast, then went to a hobby store, and then went many other places. At the end, we went to Sparez and didnt come home until 2am :shock: I had lots of laughs, pictures, cake, food etc :rofl: Also, dh and I have been dtd every day more then once :shock: I was going to say no dtd today but we dtd this morning :blush: All is well. So hopefully i get a bfp this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Good grief Mz... 2 am? I can't even stay out that late anymore when I'm off. :rofl:

Oh yeah... :blush: Dr orders more bd... like 5 days straight if possible. :shock: during my most fertile time. I've ordered opk to help track when I ovulate in the next 3 months or so.


----------



## mzswizz

yes we both were tired and ready for sleep :rofl: And well i think dh and i wont have no problem during fertile time seeing that we have been dtd alot :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed you get your bfp with all that bd. :rofl:


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks conina :) sounds like a fun nye... Do all your friends know you are pg?
Glad you had a good birthday mz :) no way would i make 2am! I think i'll go to bed for an hour on nye and get up again for midnight!


----------



## mzswizz

Holywood-Trust me it wasnt easy being up :rofl:

DG-I hope so too :rofl:

AFM, well spent yesterday dtd alot :rofl: and watched movies with dh. Had a good day and night with DH on his last day before going back to work. DH and I have been doing good relationship wise too and thats pretty good. Im cd13 today and time is just going by. DH and i have been taking our vitamins and we missed 2 days of it because of all the birthday planning and my actual birthday :dohh: But its okay because we are back to taking the vitamins :thumbup: This cycle is a good cycle so far. We just dtd when we want too. In reality, ttc is not the main purpose for us dtd. Now we just dtd when we want too. Im not going to stress about it all i.e. ov, opks etc. Im just going to let nature take its course and if its meant to happen then its meant to happen. But im going to stop thinking "EVERY" month is the month because i've noticed i use to always put myself in a sad place whenever AF came. Not saying I dont have PMA but this is more like a im going to be stress free with PMA and thankful for what i get i.e. AF etc because some women have health issues, cant have kids due to medical reasons etc and I have been crying over getting AF every month :dohh: So I am grateful for my health, DH's health, grateful for all of us to still be alive to see another day and praying that we all get our bfps. It will happen i just know it.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone today?

AFM, Its cd14 for me today. So almost halfway through my cycle already :happydance: i have told myself if i cant get the cb digi opks, then im not going to use any other brand because trying to read the lines can be quite confusing AND makes me spend alot of money. So im just going to see how this cycle goes without the opks. If i dont get pregnant this month, then next cycle i will have the cb digis ready. By then i will be working and i wont have to worry about waiting for dh to do it because we all know how it takes men forever to do things we ask them to do :haha: So i am pretty set and feeling pretty good. Bring on the new year and Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## holywoodmum

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## mzswizz

How are you holywood?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- not doing too great. :cry: I just know I'm gonna see AF when she comes next week. SA brought back unexpected results. I expected either there'd be a lot or maybe low count but not... 0 zilch nada zero nothing! not even one sperm! No wonder why I haven't even conceived all this time. At least we know now and they will explore more into why that's happening and see how they can help us. I still need to go get my ultrasound to make sure there's no other problems we have to deal with on top of that sperm issue. I'll be ok. Just gotta remember to keep stepping one step forward each day and not quit.

How's everyone else? Happy new year to you!


----------



## mzswizz

Oh no thats a big :shock: Was not expecting that to happen. :hugs: Well like you said one step forward. Atleast now you both know whats going on and now you can take proper steps to solving the issue which is one step closer to your bfp so this is good. Atleast you are getting things done so you can have a bundle of joy in your arms soon! Im rooting for 2012 babies for us :thumbup:


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw Dg, that's a hard blow, but hopefully now you can get some answers.

As for me, muddling along. Told my mum and dad last night... Bad headache today :(


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope your headache goes away. That's not fun to deal with. How did your parents react to the news?

Mz- I know. I was prepared for anything but that. I'll live to see another day and we will get some answers (maybe not all but some).


----------



## mzswizz

Holywood-What were their reaction to it?

DG-That came as a shock to me. I wasnt expecting you to say that at all. But like you said you will get your answers. So keeping everything crossed for you well except our legs because we need to put those to use during ttc mode :rofl:


----------



## holywoodmum

They were pleased :) said they wanted to tell their friends - I said no way!

I've had a chronic daily headache for coming up 3 years, so I'm mostly used to it. It had eased for a few days since bfp, so it was a rude shock to have it back was all!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I'm not surprised that your parents were so excited that they wanted to tell the world. :rofl: That is great news.


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great news holy! I know when i was first pregnant, my mom TOLD everybody she didnt ask if she could even though I told her to keep it a secret :dohh: So i learned from that and now know if i ever get pregnant...tell her when im in 2nd tri :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Happy new year everyone!! We've been away for a few days which was great craic - back to work today which wasn't...:growlmad: 

We were sharing a house up there with friends who have a three year old and one year old twins. Never been so glad to know there is only one in here!!


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- do tell of the adventure of sharing a place with twins and the 3 year old. :rofl: I'm curious what that would be like. I'm glad you have only one in there too.

Just got DH's blood results back. They want him to come back in and give another blood sample. :haha: Damn vampires... I had the ultrasound scan and transvaginal one this morning which was an interesting experience. I was fascinated by how it all looked in there and how the heck the technician could tell what was what... :shock: No idea what my blood results say but I will wait until the 17th to find out what the dr says of our results altogether. I bet they can help us somehow- I just don't know what they would need to do to help us. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-We sooo got to hear about those 3 days :haha:

DG-Vampires :rofl: Well hopefully when they get both results back, its only something minor to nothing at all that's serious and its something that can easily be fixed :thumbup:

AFM, since new year's day, dh and i have been dtd. I am suppose to ov around the 5th so in 2 days. We have been going at it like bunny rabbits :rofl: Hoping we catch the egg. And also i had a DETAILED WEIRD dream last night. Ok so usually the hpt dreams always show me poas and then showing the results to dh but it always be a hpt that is faulty etc. This time around...i had already taken like 10 and they were all positive and i showed my parents and my mom was asking me did i have any spotting, i said no. Then she asked when was my lmp and i said dec. 18th! Thats this cycle!!!! Hopefully thats a sign that a bfp is to come. And i got the positve on the ic's which i have and on the plus sign test but i dont have those and my mom was trying to get me to take the digis but i told her no i didnt want to yet because we are goin to wait until i missed my AF due date. Im really hoping this means bfp forth coming.


----------



## deafgal01

Ooooh Mz- I hope this is it for you!!!!!!!! Good dream! Maybe it'll be true.

Yeah, :rofl: anytime someone takes our blood- either for blood works or just donations, we call them vampires. :rofl: The vampires wanted a meal so they got DH's donation of blood. Or anytime it's a blood work requested thru the dr, it's a light snack for the vampires. :haha:

Yeah, that's what I'm hoping from all these tests and exams- between myself and DH, that they find it's only a minor matter which is easy to fix. So far it looks like everything on my end is as normal as possible but it's concerning about DH's results that might need a lil help to get us pregnant. Not sure how they'll approach that- if they'll look for the sperms and inject them in me, or if they'll steal a egg out of me and allow his sperm to meet it before putting it in me. I have no idea what to expect yet.


----------



## mzswizz

If anything I am hoping that they do the sperm meets egg and then inject the egg in for you...just because it seems like the easiest :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Easiest and most successful that way I think. It will all depend on the results of my exam and stuff. :shrug: We'll know more on the 17th. I can't wait for that to come around already. :yipee: But of course that means first they gotta see if they can find sperms in DH somehow. :shrug: That is if there's any hiding away. I'm really hoping there are healthy sperms to be found hiding away somewhere in there. If not then we have options- donor sperm (which DH isn't keen about- but if I give him time and really keep at it, I'll get my wish of being pregnant) or adoption (which DH will do).


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping that they can find some healthy sperm for him and hopefully if not then maybe they can give him something so he can produce healthy sperm. Maybe i should get DH to do a SA. I know he has good sperm because even with my whacky cycle (and i mean missing at months time), he was able to get me pregnant so im assuming that we just have been having wrong timing and now since we both are taking our multivitamins, we are increasing our chances. Also, dh and i are going to get a physical done soon also because we are overdue for one :blush: So as you can tell we just making sure that everything is a-okay :thumbup: Pap smear results came back negative so i dont have any cancer :happydance: And my obgyn said everything is fine so that puts my mind at ease also. So we are just knocking down the medical attention. Im just ready for the 19th to see if we caught the egg or not :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

See- you've managed to do it once before- therefore you guys should be able to get pregnant again soon! :yipee: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sadly that's not the case with us. We have failed to get pregnant... COMPLETELY. but now I know why (but I'm curious now if it was a low count sperm in the SA to begin with when we first started out because he wasn't on medicine until mid-summer of 2010- which might have made his sperm count go to 0- who the heck knows?) At least we're not beyond help. :yipee: I think our case will be hopefully easy to fix.


----------



## mzswizz

I cant wait for you guys to get your bfp. Imo, i rather have you go through pregnancy than adopt. And im hoping i do get a bfp soon because i dont want to make it to the 2 yr mark without a bfp or being almost in my 2nd trimester thats if i get a bfp around february march. Hoping this cycle will lead to a bfp. Do you think multivitamins like that pregnacare or others can help increase his sperm count and give him healthy sperm?


----------



## deafgal01

I don't know. Never tried it. :haha: DH told me he's not GONNA take anything unless the dr tells him to so I'm waiting for one of the drs to tell him to start popping vitamins.


----------



## mzswizz

men! never want to listen to us. Its like they have to have issues or something in order to take anything we want them to take :rofl: Thank goodness, the article i read to dh made him change his mind and also he wants to be healthy so now since he is in baby making mode, he has been doing what i say and been taking his vitamins.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Exactly. MEN! :rofl: Oh well, I'll just wait for the dr to say something and make him take med or vitamin. One way or another I'm gonna get my baby whether it's from his sperm or a donor... :smug: You got my word on that.


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait for the day that we both announce that we got a bfp :thumbup: Come on beanies. Let's make it happen!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Me too... Can't wait for you to announce your bfp soon! I will get mine soon enough and follow along! :dance:


----------



## mzswizz

Don't worry. If no bfp this cycle, i will keep working and trying new things because we are going to get a bfp this year. A new year meaning..new babies :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Exactly- we both will get our bfps (along with all the others trying out there)... For the ones who already have a bfps,I hope their babies grow safely in their wombs until full term!

Of course, the ones who have a new baby- let them enjoy their new babies this year.


----------



## mzswizz

of course. I think like 2011, 2012 will just fly by. Hopefully by then we will be flying through our pregnancy saying 2nd trimester already?! :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that would be totally awesome- 2nd tri for Thanksgiving/Christmas. Perfect!


----------



## mzswizz

Let's hope we will be in third trimester or already have babies by then :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I'll honestly just be happy to be pregnant at all by Thanksgiving/Christmas this year. Hopefully 2nd/3rd tri.


----------



## Conina

Fx for both of you, you both so deserve it. I fully expect to see you over on the first trimester boards very soon!!

The twins... it really was an adventure. To be honest in my opinion the parents are way too stressed about everything - stressed parents, stressed babies. (I know, easy for me to say!!) The twins are very clingy and as soon as they put either of them down they start screaming until they were lifted again.

The three year old is as bad, there were loads of other kids of a similar age to her and they were having a ball together, but she just wouldn't go and play with them. At first I thought she was just being shy and it would wear off, but we were there three days and she was as bad at the beginning as she was at the end.

We also came to the conclusion that they give them too many naps - probably because when they're sleeping they're not looking for attention!! But they were sleeping 2-3 times a day for probably 1-2 hours each time (this is all of them, not just the twins) so then they were getting up at 6.30 every morning! Some of the other mummies there were saying their kids don't sleep nearly that much and then sleep better at night.

Anyway, as I say, all easy for me to say - wait til this time next year!!


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like spoiled brats.:shock:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-im with you. Im hoping to atleast be pregnant by thanksgiving/christmas this year. 

Conina-Wow those kids do sound clingy and spoiled. I know its easy for us to say now but i think we would know what to do to avoid those issues for our kids.

AFM, well its cd18 already which means possible o day tomorrow yay :happydance: Told dh about it and he seems nonchalant about it but I know he is excited :haha: Well we didnt dtd last night because we both were tired and ended up showering then cuddling and falling asleep. It was a well needed rest i must say. I feel better this morning. But i woke up to a cold morning. Hopefully this cold doesnt lasts long. Anyways..im feeling good about this cycle. I have noticed that this morning, i got increased cm and its a little on the stretchy side too so thats good. Atleast i have somewhat ewcm in me. I think i have it but it just doesnt come on the tp. I think if i was to check up there i would have loads because i know every time i have an orgasm its loads of ewcm (sorry tmi :blush: ) Here's to hoping this egg is going to be caught :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Get busy girl. WE want no, we NEED another bfp in this club already! I know I'm gonna be out already- gonna see AF this week :dohh:


----------



## Conina

Mz - get :sex:!!

DG - you don't need me to tell you you're not out til she shows!


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: you ladies just put a smile on my face about getting busy. Once dh comes home...we WILL bd no exceptions nor excuses :rofl: Even though we bd on cd16 i still want to bd the day before o just in case and also just in case ov wants to be delayed atleast then it will cover 3-5 more days which mean i will have ov covered regardless :happydance: Feeling really good. Come on please be a january bfp!


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: Of course, right, there's still hope until she shows. But I'm not holding my breath so you girls will have to be that "hope" for me. I did bd a lot this past cycle so there's a chance but the chance of that happening pretty slim, very slim, if at all just based on DH's sperm count coming back as 0.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- my dr actually advised me to do bd 5 days in my fertile time in my cycle (for me which would be cd 15 to 20). Fingers crossed you catch that eggy finally!


----------



## mzswizz

dg-dh and i been dtd since cd2 :rofl: and from that every other day until around cd14 which we have been going twice every day :blush: So hoping that will work out for us.


----------



## deafgal01

Dang Mz- you go girl! I couldn't even do it twice :rofl: Actually I take that back, we did go twice with a short break in between this past cycle. :blush: But that's not on a daily/regular basis. I think that was during my most fertile time. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

dg-I have to do whatever it takes to catch that egg but it mostly be dh who wants to keep going even though in my head im like ugh once isnt enough for you :haha: I remember even telling him i didnt sign up for dtd so much when i married him :rofl: But i guess now its a good thing because atleast we are increasing the chances of conceiving.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I so can relate... I have my moments when I'm like that wasn't enough? I just did it with you yesterday. :rofl: :shrug: I guess men need more sex than we do. :haha: But yeah, the more the better our chances it seems. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

i think sex is to men as ov is to us. It happens every month and when its close to that time...they are getting it as much as possible but when the fertile period is gone then its back to the normal sex life :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's right, get as much as you want in around our ovulation time otherwise you're out of luck rest of the time. :rofl: That sounds right to me.


----------



## mzswizz

I think now our men is cheating the system. They agree with dtd as much as possible around ov because they know they are able to get lots of sex so they take that because they dont know when the next time thats going to happen :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Hey that's not fair!!!!! Haha... :rofl: I really don't mind around fertile time... :blush: Rest of time it depends on my mood... Which is a lot of work cuz he has to work me up to it. :rofl: Oh yeah, it's off limits when AF is visiting. :haha: Poor guy has to hold off for almost a week while she is around. Luckily for DH she hasn't shown yet.


----------



## mzswizz

Most of the time it is dh who pounces on me so i have no choice but to dtd with him :rofl: I think what helps is when we just have fun with it and dont think about ttc so therefore its no stress and no pressure on both of us. Let's hope all this dtd will produce a beanie. This time we tried every other day because last cycle we dtd every day which i think decreased the chances instead of increasing because we were dtd too much and now since dh and i are taking our vitamins..hopefully that give us an extra boost.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG! Well i cant wait for this cold weather to disappear because this really isnt doing any good here especially since 99.9% of the time..its hot down here.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I'm ready for the cold weather to be gone so I can turn off the heat and save money on the bills. :dohh: :haha: Hubby left to go wash that comforter at a laundromat cuz the cat peed on it last night. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yes i have the heater on too. It is freezing outside. Well what we florida people label freezing as :rofl: And i remember when my dog peed on their bed and every time dh washed it, they would do it all over again :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Cleo doesn't do it often- she only does it when her litter box needs to be cleaned so my hubby was pissed off to the point he was cleaning out her litter box- as in emptying out the old litter and cleaning the box and put in new litter. Hopefully that satisfies her and she's not gonna do it again for a while. This is the only second time or third time I can recall she's done this on our bed in this current house in the past 2 years we've been living here. Prior to that, she was always going on our bed at the apartment when we first got her. :rofl: Course that stopped as soon hubby figured out that she likes having her litter box scooped 2 times a week. :haha: I'm glad I don't have litter duty.


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Yes the men are the clean up when it comes to that. He leaves me to the bathing and feeding of the pets but when it comes to cleaning up their mess...that's his duty :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I'm glad. I'm supposed to clean up my dog's poop in the back yard... :blush: Suffice to say I have only done it two or three times in the entire past 2 years we've been living here. :rofl: I'll do it more often once we have kids to play in the backyard but right now it's not that high on my priority list. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

i have to clean off the poop because we have half concrete half grass in the backyard so dont want to be stepping in poop when we go outside.


----------



## deafgal01

Hey, think it's healthy for nature anyways for me to leave dog's poop- the rain will melt the poops back into the dirt. :rofl: Well, not always. Sucks that you have half concrete, half grass.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah usually i use the water hose and it pretty much melts it into the grass so its nothing i really have to do only stand there :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Sweet... We got the easiest clean up job... Except when they puke in the house. :sick:


----------



## Conina

That's a perk of being pregnant that I hadn't thought of before - no litter tray cleaning for me for a few months!! Normally it's my job because she's my cat!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: How could you not realize that's a perk of being pregnant- not cleaning the litter box? :rofl: Good job you! Do you think you'll be trying for more babies after this one? :haha: Just to avoid litter box duty.


----------



## Conina

It's a bit extreme just to avoid the litter box, but hopefully I would like to have more than one (i'm one of 5 so only children just seem wrong to me!). But this one did take 16 months to conceive so lets not count our chickens!!


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I are 50/50 when it comes to puke. It all depends on who spots it first sooooo if i spot it i walk past like i didnt and dh says aw man they puked and im like oh yeah when did they do that :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Sneaky Mz! :haha: Yeah, I think we take turns cleaning up Hope's puke- whoever sees it first has to clean it. :shrug:

Conina, never know... sometimes trying for 2nd baby is easier/quicker than first... And yeah, other times it's longer. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-i know :haha: I mean come on i know that when we have kids im going to be stuck with cleaning the poo diapers so he might as well get the dirty jobs that the pets do :rofl:

Conina-And just like dg said..you never know it can be quicker. My sister got pregnant 9 years later with her 2nd child (wasnt actively trying) and then got pregnant with her 3rd 2-3 months after she gave birth :shock:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Your hubby will quickly realize he needs to help with the poopy diapers. I've read accounts of ladies on here who quickly disappeared as soon they realized there's a poopy diaper and their husbands is left with the baby. :rofl:

Conina- yep, keep your chin up... :hugs: I can't wait to see pictures of your baby when the baby comes.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-oh yes he will quickly realize. He pulled the disappear act on me when i was babysitting my niece :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That must have been hilarious. Not in the moment but funny to look back on... :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

yes very :rofl: I was holding her because she was crying and he was next to me telling me how i got the mother's touch and how great i will be etc and the minute i said she pooped...all the talking went away and the minute i laid her down to change her...he was nowhere to be found :rofl: he was like that movie...gone in 60 seconds :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I bet he wanted to escape the smell (and the duty of changing poopy diapers) the minute you said "she pooped". :rofl: You shouldn't have said that. You should have said, ok your turn to change the diaper. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: yeah i should've just gave her to him :rofl:

AFM, well i found 2 opks :happydance: i just did one today and well it looks light :shrug: DH is off tomorrow so i wont be able to test tomorrow :dohh: or maybe i can sneak it in :haha: But if i cant..then i will have to test on cd20 and see if its lighter or darker. If its lighter than that means I have ov'd earlier than i thought and most likely o'd yesterday and if its darker than dtd it is. Here's the pic (its very light in rl)..


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Love these tests.... Pee on another one tomorrow! Find a way! :smug:


----------



## mzswizz

I am going to try and find a way because im hoping i o'd already :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good girl! I'm living thru you. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

If i did o yesterday that means i o'd on cd17 which means ov is occurring earlier and earlier which means my cycles are becoming shorter. Hopefully they will go back to 28 days :haha: Lat month, i got the pos on cd18 and o'd cd19. This time i got a negative cd18. I labeled it as negative because it took the whole 3 mins to pop up and its very light. Compared to the positives i get which come immediately before the control line and be very dark.


----------



## holywoodmum

you ladies have been chat happy today!! how is everyone, poo and puke aside? I'm feeling really fed up, had been quite positive of first two days of DH being away and it all fell apart tonight - hormones not helping I'm sure :(


----------



## mzswizz

awww :hugs: holy! Those hormones can really hit hard at times. And i see you got your 3+ on your digi yay for that. Im good just trying to see if i o'd early or not.


----------



## deafgal01

Holy :hugs: Aw it's hard when the hubby is away isn't' it?


----------



## holywoodmum

I think the longest he's been away before has been 3 nights, so this 2 weeks at a time thing is not nice :( ah well only 3 months...


----------



## mzswizz

everything will get better holy! but i know what you mean because dh and i are always together so if he is gone for a few days, i will be crushed let's hope time flies by so he can be home more :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

2 weeks! damn... I could handle 1 week but more than that, no thanks, I rather be back with my hubby... :hugs: Hope he hurries home soon for you to see him and be with him again!


----------



## holywoodmum

it'll be one weekend a fortnight for the next three months that he is home - then we are moving to germany too


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Holy how do you deal with it? I know another lady who's moving to Germany this month or next month- her man's in the army or something. :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

well, I'm not dealing with it today anyway! this is the first week - he just started his new job 2 days ago...


----------



## deafgal01

Ah I see :thumbup: Glad he was able to start a new job. :hugs: He'll be home again before long.


----------



## mzswizz

holy-dont worry he will be home soon.

AFM, here is the updated pic of my opk so now you can get a better look at the difference of how it looks...


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Not bad, Mz!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

it looks more like its turning into a negative rather than becoming a positive but thats just what i think. Wont really know until i take tomorrow's test. But if it does come back negative..does that mean i o'd yesterday or today?


----------



## deafgal01

That's a toughie... think you ovulated today. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

i think so too. dh and i dtd on cd16 but not on cd17 so we still have a chance :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

ok really think i have o'd. Well all of a sudden, for pretty much a few hours now, i have been having LOADS and when i say loads i do mean LOADS of creamy/sticky cm. It just keeps leaking out and even dh noticed it. I sooo got to shower. It feels like the after result when you dtd. Weird. This never happened to me before unless i was days into the tww close to af :shrug: hopefully i can use the other opk tomorrow.


----------



## holywoodmum

I don't know anything about opks but hope you caught that egg!


----------



## Conina

I'd say you o'd yesterday, but sure one more for luck won't hurt!!

Holywood - that must be so hard for you. Will he be away less when you get to Germany? I'm sure you want him close at hand when baba arrives!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, cd19 today and im feeling pretty good this morning. DH is off today and I was able to do an opk this morning :happydance: This morning dh and i dtd just because we wanted too and just in case the opk becomes darker...well thats what i was thinking subconsciously :haha: But i really tried my best because I really didnt want to dtd but i did anyways. Well let's see how today goes...

Here is the pics of the opk...



Now the opk is definately lighter. So should i say i o'd yesterday cd18 or cd17. I started getting negatives on cd18 btw.


----------



## deafgal01

Hmm, think you ovulated yesterday still. :shrug: even though it got lighter starting yesterday.


----------



## mzswizz

so i should say im 1dpo today?


----------



## deafgal01

Think so Mz... are you gonna follow thru with temps?


----------



## mzswizz

i havent done temps this cycle so just got to go by opks


----------



## deafgal01

Ah ok... :shrug: Hope you figure it out.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. I would just say im 1dpo today


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good plan...


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah because cd18 test was taken around 12-1pm so it seems i caught the ending of the surge because today's test was taken around 8:40 this morning and its barely a 2nd line there.


----------



## deafgal01

Right. So what's you doing today? Other than starting the countdown for your 2ww.


----------



## mzswizz

Well im going to relax with dh today and enjoy the tww :rofl: what about you?


----------



## deafgal01

I'm alone at home with the pets so gonna watch movies on netflix while I pass the time til hubby comes home after work.


----------



## mzswizz

Im just going to relax well thats if dh allows me to though :haha: Well im glad that now we dont have to worry about dtd alot because we are finally in the 2ww.


----------



## deafgal01

Good idea- hope you can relax today. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Im still waiting for the call about the Library Aide job so i know when to start.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope you start that job soon... :thumbup: Hope the phone rings soon for good news for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. I want to start soon so i can take my mind off the tww :rofl: Because i know once i hit 7dpo i might drive myself crazy searching for IB :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Searching for IB? Dang girl... You really look for the signs. :haha: I don't try so hard to find them...


----------



## mzswizz

I dont know why but these past 2 cycles i have been symptom spotting. Usually i just know what dpo im on and just wait for AF to be late to test but lately...uummmmm i have been more of a poas addict :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- nothing wrong with that. This is poas confession hour. :rofl: I do have my moments when I'm looking for the ib but I've given up that thinking I probably won't ever have it. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I had it once the first time i've gotten pregnant. So i think it may happen again. But thats just wishful thinking i get a sign before AF due date :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: best of luck to you. Just my luck, I thought I was in for another lazy day... :nope: Didn't happen, I put all the dirty dishes in the dishwasher in kitchen while I was at it... :haha: Now it's back to movies and being lazy... I did one productive thing today and that's all I'm gonna do- hubby better not get used to it. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Today is my lazy day even though I just washed the dishes and put food in the oven for DH...yeah lazy day went right out the window :rofl: I think dtd now has been tired because all i want to do is sleep. DH soooo isnt getting no more bd in for a few days :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Poor your hubby... I think mine might want a love session tonight. :dohh: Oh well, he probably will get it. :haha: Silly dog... She's so protective of me that she has to bark at the dishwasher for draining water into the sink. :dohh: Silly dog...


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: my dog was growling because the microwave beeped :rofl: And i think if its up to DH, then he will get his session in tonight before he goes back to work tomorrow :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Wouldn't you know it? Hubby came home and this is the convo...

Hubby: So did you do anything today?
Me: No...
Hubby: *looks in kitchen* Wow...
Me: Ok, I lied... I did one thing. :smug:

:rofl: He was impressed that I actually got off my lazy butt and put the dirty dishes in the dishwasher. I ought to do that more often. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

my dh asked am i pregnant because im eating broccoli with mac and cheese :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Men! :rofl: broccoli is good with cheese- I'll have to try that combination- mac and cheese with broccoli. Sounds delicious!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is very delicious. You have to try it. I usually get it from the store. its by green giant and its called "steamers". They are delicious. All you have to do is put it in the microwave for 6 mins so a good, quick meal.


----------



## deafgal01

Yummy- giant green is the best, isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yes it is. I love it. Especially on those lazy days. It helps out alot.


----------



## deafgal01

Yup and I love my hubby even more... He suggested eating out for dinner. :wohoo: We rarely eat out for dinner especially with summer coming up and having to save up for that.


----------



## holywoodmum

deafgal01 said:


> :haha: Wouldn't you know it? Hubby came home and this is the convo...
> 
> Hubby: So did you do anything today?
> Me: No...
> Hubby: *looks in kitchen* Wow...
> Me: Ok, I lied... I did one thing. :smug:
> 
> :rofl: He was impressed that I actually got off my lazy butt and put the dirty dishes in the dishwasher. I ought to do that more often. :rofl:


I wish my hubby was so easily impressed!!

I am back to work tomorrow after just over two weeks off - my work trousers didn't fit with my xmas belly :( lunch packed, clothes laid out, it's not too busy a day hopefully!! Just have to email myself a few docs I need to print out, then I'm off to bed. Night all


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Aw Holy- have a good day at work tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

holy-good luck with going back to work tomorrow.

DG-dh and i went to mcdonald's for breakfast this morning seeing that we both were too lazy to cook and we didnt want to go out because we actually went out to ihop a few days ago. men know how to treat us well. Hmm wonder if they want something in return for being so nice :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- that must be it! It's part of their sneaky plans to make us so happy that we'll obliege them by giving them sex. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

i knew it! :rofl: Thats why dh keeps giving me "the look" whenever he is doing something thoughtful. We have caught on to what they're doing :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz you bet we're onto them... :rofl: Men! I still love mine and I know you do love yours!


----------



## mzswizz

yes dg :rofl: i guess we both are going to be busy tonight with our men :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

You betcha. :thumbup: I ain't gonna complain though. :smug: I gotta get my kicks while I still can since AF is due anytime now.


----------



## mzswizz

i have 12 days before af is due :shock: where has my cycle gone?!


----------



## deafgal01

Time to go out to eat!!! :wohoo: we are checking out this new restaurant. Hope it's good!


----------



## mzswizz

Enjoy and eat for dh and i :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Not bad. Good food... Not WOW but still good enough I'd go again.


----------



## mzswizz

well thats good. So far there is only one place thats by our house that has wow food and we love going there too. We try to each out atleast once every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## deafgal01

We have a favorite mexican and pizza restaurants... :haha: Don't have any other favorites yet. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah we only have 2 favorites so far.


----------



## mzswizz

im 8dpo today. AF is due in 6 days :shock: Where has the time gone?! :shrug: Anyways, last night was pretty fun. DH and I played Dance Central 2 and he stopped playing after i kept winning :rofl: But after that, I was pretty tired so i thought we were just going to cuddle and fall asleep after our shower again. But no..DH had other plans. It was getting pretty late and I was very tired especially after that nice hot shower. So DH wanted to make out and I did but then he just wanted to keep going and Im trying my best to stay up. I think he actually threw a little tantrum because I was falling asleep. So I fell asleep just to wake up a hour later because DH pounced on me. TBH, i was pissed and I just wanted to sleep so i really wasnt in the mood for it. So afterwards, he asked am i mad and I just said im very tired im going to bed. And we both fell asleep. Now this morning is the interesting part. Ok as you all know I have been a little crampy and have been getting sharp pains every now and then on my right side. Well i didnt test so you ladies dont have to hold on to your seat for suspense :haha: But I went to the bathroom around 7am and when i wiped..the first time i didnt pay attention to the coloring because the first wipe is always cm mixed with urine sorry tmi :blush: But i did keep the 1st wipe in mind. Now the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th wipe (because I thought I was seeing things :blush:) had a tint of color. But it was in dim lighting so i couldnt make out the color but I knew for sure it wasnt red :thumbup: So after i showered this morning, I used the bathroom again and there it was the same tint color but this time i was prepared with a well lit bathroom :rofl: And from what i can see its like a brownish tint mixed with cm and the after results of last night :blush: So I put a tampon on and we shall see what happens. Im 8dpo so it can go either way. Even though im hoping its IB :haha: And i told DH about it and he seems in a good mood :winkwink: But we shall see. 2 more days before I test yay :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Ooooh sounds exciting Mz!! Keep us informed


----------



## mzswizz

well the last time i used the bathroom, i took out the tampon and it was only a streak in the middle of it. Then i wiped multiple times and it went back to normal cm. And ever since then i have been very crampy in the lower abdominal area from right under my belly button to my pubic area. This is just like when i was pregnant the first time. I had pink spotting. Which was there when i wiped and i put on a pad then the next time i went to the bathroom nothing was there when i wiped and nothing on the pad. And then i began to get crampy in the same area before i found out i was pregnant. But the only difference is my bbs were so sore. I dont have no bbs issue just crampy at the moment.


----------



## deafgal01

bet that's implantation... Can't wait for you to test. I'll update y'alls later on my happenings.


----------



## holywoodmum

oooh, sounds promising!! are you testing tomorrow then?


----------



## mzswizz

DG-well now its 50/50 could be af or could be implantation plus irritated cervix from dtd yesterday morning so who knows :shrug:

AFM, Im 9dpo today and did manage to test..it was a bfn but that is what i was expecting. I checked back on it not too long ago and it looked like a faint line but its an evap i know because it was wayy after the time limit so disregarded it. The spotting came back and DH reassured me that we did dtd yesterday morning so thats probably where its coming from. Ever since yesterday...we havent dtd. DH tried to last night but i told him no and he threw a little fit over it but told me he wasnt mad but i know he was. No matter how many times i tell him no we got to know what is going on..he still tried to do it anyways. But i told him no and stuck with it. Well the spotting isnt bad because it still isnt enough to go on a pad but it is pink and there when i wipe or sometimes a drop or a few drops go in the toilet now. So im thinking AF but dh says no its not so we shall see. Will still test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## deafgal01

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## holywoodmum

I got bfn at 9dpo and bfp at 12..


----------



## Conina

Fx for you Mz!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Will keep testing to see what happens. Hoping its not AF repeating itself like last cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well i dont even know if this is cd2. Ok so i have noticed that the only time i see blood is i have an orgasm and when i have bm :blush: or then that..i rarely see it on the pad and if it is on the pad its not filling it up. It doesnt even fill up a panty liner. I would see like only a drop to a few drops :shrug: So im just seeing if the bleeding/spotting/whatever it is is going to increase or something. We havent dtd but we found ways to both have orgasms :blush: So dont know whats going on.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- sounds like to me you are pregnant. :thumbup: I'll be keeping an eye to see what happens when you test for a bfp.

I got my appointment on the 17th. :yipee: I can't wait to find out the results and discuss the game plan for getting me pregnant. :dance:


----------



## mzswizz

thats in 4 days yay :happydance: cant wait for your results. and we shall see if i get my bfp. i am starting to get those lower abdominal and side cramps again :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Yep 4 more days... I'll be happy to just know the game plan for getting pregnant. :shrug: Whatever that end up being...


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully its something simple. Like medication here to help and then BAM pregnant within the first few months of it :blush:

AFM, well im cd3 of whatever it is thats going on. So i havent had a flow yet still. What i thought was a flow only came after i had a bm :blush: then went back light again. Usually when i wake up, my pad is full of blood (sorry tmi) thats because i have a heavy flow but i woke up this morning to a pad that looks like i just put it own. Literally it had nothing on it so i felt like i was wasting pads when i changed it this morning :haha: But once again..after my bm this morning, there was a few drops of blood that went into the toilet and it was crumbly like all the other times. I have no clue why is that and I dont have any clots and if there is a clot its super tiny to the point where it can go unnoticeable :shrug: And i know stress can cause AF to arrive slowly but i havent stressed about it nor am i stressed. I just change my pad in a reasonable time and thats it. So i have no clue why its cd3 and there isnt something i can call a flow. Well i guess i cant even say its cd3 huh :shrug: Oh well we shall see. Oh and i didnt test this morning. Had rushed to the bathroom and forgot to take the hpt with me :dohh: So now i have to wait until the next time i have to go pee to see what it will say. Im thinking its going to say bfn again and its just a whacky AF occurring. But who knows. Like my DH always tells me "Have faith." And yesterday, i craved a blizzard from Dairy Queen and DH surprised me by taking me to Dairy Queen for a blizzard. So dinner consisted of pizza, turkey sub sandwich, churros and a blizzard. But i only ate the turkey sub, and my blizzard. But while driving to Dairy Queen..i was telling DH i dont think its AF because i really only see blood when i do a bm or have an orgasm. And DH didnt look surprised. And he replied, "TBH i have been thinking you are pregnant because i know your periods and this isnt how it acts so i was going to tell you i think you are pregnant but didnt tell you because i didnt want you to go crazy about it and stress out or be disappointed if it is a crazy period." Aww bless him for caring. Well atleast we are both on the same page. So we shall see how it goes. DH and I didnt dtd last night so i guess thats why i didnt see blood until i had a bm which caused the bleeding. But whatever is going on needs to fix itself so i can know.


----------



## holywoodmum

oooh, really hope this is it for you!! are you going to test today then?


----------



## mzswizz

yes i am going to test the next time i got to pee and its going to be with smu.


----------



## holywoodmum

try and hold your pee for a couple of hours then and don't drink anything!


----------



## deafgal01

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Mz...

To be honest, I don't think medicine will help me get pregnant. :nope: My results all seem normal and it's my husband that has a problem with getting me pregnant so more likely they will be discussing the possibility of IVF, or something of that sort where they look for his sperm and gather it and then somehow put it in me or get my eggs and get the egg fertilized. :shrug: I will find out more on the 17th at the appointment. Maybe it's an easy fix where they do surgery on him to "unblock" whatever is blocking the sperm from coming out. I really have no idea.


----------



## mzswizz

holywood-I havent drank anything but i have been indulging in the last of my ice cream :blush: And the last time i went to the bathroom was around 7am so that was 2 hours ago already :shock: cant believe 2 hours just went by that fast. But i dont have to use the bathroom quite yet. 

DG-Hopefully its an easy fix. Im soo ready for us to be pregnant.

AFM, starting to get those cramps again :shrug: Their not AF cramps so just got to wait and see. Please God let us get a bfp soon.


----------



## deafgal01

Yay for 2 hours passing already. I can't wait to see you get your bfp. We're overdue for our babies aren't we? Oh I got a picture of my heart uterus. I can't remember if I did share or not. I posted it in my journal- I know that.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes we are overdue for babies :haha: And didnt see the pic but want to see it. And i just poas. within 3 mins its only been 1 line so im assuming bfn and its just a whacky af. 10 min mark will be up in 5 mins so going to check back on it in 5 mins.


----------



## deafgal01

I probably will update one of the heart pictures as my avatar after I have my appt on the 17th and know the plan of what we're doing. :shrug:

Anyways, here's a pic of my heart shaped uterus. Looks very pretty. I will find out more about how that will affect my risks and stuff. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0271.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Wow that is pretty cool though. It really is shaped like a heart. That means it is waiting for a beanie to love in there :blush: 

Well here are the pics of my bfn..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120114_092232.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20120114_092358.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









img_20120114_092232-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1









img_20120114_092358-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

A beanie or TWO :rofl: One of my friends (online) said that it's perfect for growing twins. :rofl: My husband commented "if your uterus is a heart, does that means your uterus loves me?" I replied with "I don't know, it must love you..."

Hmm, not a bfp just yet but I still think you're pregnant... Not a bfp until proven by AF (not based on tests).


----------



## mzswizz

DG-actually it is perfect for growing twins :rofl: And my dh probably would've said something like that too about it meaning that your uterus loves him :haha: And i hope its just still early or something. I just want to know already. Every time i see the drops in the toilet..its all crumbly and thats not normal for my AF :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

It's probably early for the hcg to show in your test. :shrug: :hugs: I hope this is it!


----------



## mzswizz

I thought that it will show if i do have hcg seeing that they're ic test.


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm true... But tests are not always 100% reliable, are they? I don't know.


----------



## mzswizz

i have no clue. This is my first time using them.


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm... I don't know how much hcg has to be in your blood for it to be detected by the ic tests. :shrug: Never really understood that part.


----------



## mzswizz

me neither but oh well just got to wait and see if it lasts for 7 days i guess. I only have one more ic left so it should stop in 4 days. Let's see if it stops on the 18th. If it stops earlier than that, then i will test but if it doesnt then im just going to say it was AF.


----------



## deafgal01

Ok. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah because i think if i keep spending money on tests just to see whats going on..i think im going to end up broke and stressed out :haha: So im just going to let nature take its course.


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah, when the first ib happens, the test usually won't show a bfp until it's been past 4 days or when af is due/late. :shrug: Something to do with the hcg levels not being high enough for the test to detect it.


----------



## mzswizz

well its only been 3 days so thats understandable. And im just going to wait it out. But the way its occurring...its nothing like my af so im still keeping faith. I can pretty much wear a panty liner all day and it wont really be nothing on it. Thats how whacky it has been acting.


----------



## deafgal01

That is whacky!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah especially seeing that it is the 3rd day into it. It suppose to be heavy by now and i do mean HEAVY. But its not. And ever since this spotting/bleeding whatever..my cramps came back. Usually if its AF, i only get cramps on the first day i have bleeding now continuing through the whole process.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope we get an answer one way or another. Fingers crossed you're definitely knocked up!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks DG. If not..then we just going to keep trying.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- you better keep trying. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

lol i will. im thinking about buying some ferrol which is like an iron supplement to help increase our chances.


----------



## deafgal01

ok


----------



## mzswizz

let's see if that works out :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

You're lucky your man will take vitamins. :haha: Mine refuses flat out to take any unless the dr orders him to. :shrug: I'm outta luck unless the dr says something. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

well dh didnt take his vitamins last night. he think he slick. i should make him take two since he missed last night :haha: But dh says he wants to take them to increase the chances but I have to make him take them because he throws a tantrum :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

That's easy- shove them down his throat when he's asleep... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: good idea. He always say they're nasty and im like look they're vitamins what do you expect?! if you dont take them im going to shove them down mister and if i have to take them so can you and then he takes them :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yeah.


----------



## mzswizz

thats the usual talk that goes on in this house :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Update: AF is here. Not full force but there is a flow. It was alot, red and a passed a clot so i know its AF for sure. So now just awaiting to ov. Next expected AF is due around feb. 6th-15th


----------



## deafgal01

Boo stupid witch! What a tease!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i know lol. But its okay onto the next cycle. I had a feeling it was AF but just needed confirmation. I know when i do get pregnant i will know.


----------



## holywoodmum

AW, boo for af :(


----------



## Conina

Awww Mz I was getting so excited for you while reading through the last few pages. Damn witch!! She just doesn't know when she's not wanted!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. Next time im going to lock all dorrs and close all blinds so she wont come in :rofl:

AFM, well 3 more days to go before the bleeding is due to stop :happydance:. Im cd4 today and dh and i dtd last night :blush: As dh would put it.."the early bird catches the worm" :rofl: Today, dh is off so we are going to spend time together. We have talked about the whole babies thing and dh just wants to have fun and have sex every day which i dont mind. Eventually if we keep it up..we are going to conceive. Tomorrow i have to call the doc so we can schedule our physical for the 25th which would be around my fertile time so hopefully i can get some extra information :blush: But all is well over here. Feels like the weather is warming up which is good too. So good day so far.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good plan Mz... Hope you get the appointment.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Hopefully dh and i wont be in the same room because i dont want to put him on the spot and i just want to see if everything is fine with me first before suggesting he needs to get checked out.


----------



## deafgal01

That is understandable. :hugs: It's ironic that whatever may be wrong with the men, is more easy to fix than whatever might be wrong with the women. :dohh: Yet we handle it so much better than the guys do I think.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah thats so true. Hopefully nothing is wrong with neither of us. Im just ready for a baby.


----------



## deafgal01

let's hope you two don't have anything wrong- just lousy timing.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im thinking our timing is always off for some reason :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I hope that's all it is.


----------



## mzswizz

well went to Miami today and spoke with my mom about the whole ttc thing and learned that she had 3 m/c's and a stillbirth before she conceived my sister. And all her m/c's were between 3-5 months :shock: And also she had cysts like me. She told me what i need to tell my doctor. I told my DH about everything so now he knows im going to get the necessary bloodwork etc to know and if he has to get a SA, he will get one yay :happydance: So now i cant wait for our doc appt. Atleast this will be 1 step closer to our bfp.


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: Wow who knew!? Glad you know now so you can share that info with your dr too. My mom never had any of these I don't think- she had only 3 babies and that's my sis, my bro, and me all of who successfully went full term.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes DG. I was glad that I found out but pretty shocked at everything she told me.

AFM, today is cd5 for me. I have been spending time with DH. We have went shopping, we've cleaned up and we are now cooking us something to eat. We have scheduled our doc visit for Jan. 25th @ 10am so now i got to wait 9 more days before i go to the doc :happydance: DH and I dtd today and he made me take a test because he says im not really bleeding so i need to just be sure it is AF. I took the digi and then what felt like 5 mins later..it came up negative. And dh still isnt convinced :haha: But i have 2 more days before it stops so yay for that also. Im just ready to get the process rolling so we can get a bfp.


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like you had a fun relaxing day, Mz...

I did too- we went food shopping for the week's menu. Now I'm just relaxing at home. I don't have to be at work for another 8 hours. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats good DG. And yes it has been a pretty relaxing day for us.


----------



## deafgal01

I love lazy days... I just wish my best friend (supposedly to be) wasn't mad at me for not wanting to go out Saturday when she decided to get a tattoo last minute. :shrug: Oh well... She's not talking to me on text, and I've decided I'm not going to bother texting her til she's ready to talk.


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully she gets over it and you two start talking again.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: To be honest, I couldn't care less if she talks to me again or not over a silly thing. She acts like I'm her best friend more than I act like she is. :shrug: I think her path and my path is separating anyways so the sooner we get to that point, the better it'll be for us I think.


----------



## mzswizz

well if its like that then i would see why you wouldnt bother. And i cant wait to go to the doc. We just changed doctors because our original doctor doesnt accept our insurance anymore :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

That sucks that you had to change dr just because the dr quit accepting your insurance. :shrug:

Yeah. I'm just waiting for the day to come where my relationship with her fades into the past i guess. :shrug: Hasn't happened yet, but I have noticed I confide in her less and less the longer I'm married.


----------



## mzswizz

Thats how me and my friend is. Just waiting until we just finally stop talking. And the new insurance we have..she doesnt accept but its okay because we have found a woman so yay. New doctor, new start. So now i get to talk my behind off and be comfortable with talking too. I have to wait for the nurse to give me a call back to schedule the appt. But it will still be an appt next week.


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Glad your appt will be next week> I hope they find nothing wrong with your hubby or you but at the same time I hope they have tips or some way of helping you conceive.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks DG. Same here. I am hoping something will help us.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone today?

AFM, Im cd6 today and looks like AF is trying to end today which is good for me. Im still waiting for the call back from the new doctor so i can schedule the appt. Hopefully i can schedule on the 24th which would be a day earlier than the previous appt. I have noticed that after the talk with my mom, dh and making moves to start the medical process....i am sooo much at ease now. I think its because now i know dh is onboard for doing the SA and he says its no problem to him which makes me feel even better because i know he would be able to deliver a sample. Also im at ease because now we are going to get answers and i have faith that this will lead us to a baby or babies. I think God hasnt blessed us with children yet because we needed to seek medical attention and get problems (if there are any) solved. I believe this is a step closer. Whether we get pregnant this cycle or months down the road. Atleast i know we did what we needed to do and i know that it will happen.


----------



## mzswizz

Well just called the new doctor's office and the nurse says she should be calling me within 30 mins to schedule the appt yay :happydance: I never been ready to go get my blood drawn :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Well that was fast...im scheduled to go in....TOMORROW @ 9AM :happydance: They sais they couldnt book both DH and I on the same day sooo he will be going next week Tuesday on the 24th which is his day off. Well seeing that I will be on cd7 of my cycle..im hoping they can keep an eye on me and see if i get mature follicles etc so atleast we have a time frame of ov or maybe they can help induce it or something. Im just happy that we are finally going somewhere and atleast I can talk to the doctor and maybe she'll say that she will demand dh to get a SA :haha: But yay im excited. Atleast now im getting things done in the beginning of my cycle soooo by the time i get the results back..i will probably be in my fertile window...hopefully.


----------



## Conina

Yay for getting some answers Mz!! And your dr is great, I would NEVER get an appointment the next day, unless I could somehow prove I was at death's door!


----------



## mzswizz

I know im excited and this is a new doctor so hopefully she will reallly show concern and help as much as possible. I wasnt expecting to be able to see the doctor tomorrow because when i called as a new patient, she said they were booked for this week and dh and i will have to schedule for her for next week and I said thats fine. But this morning after she verified our insurance etc, she said i can coem in as early as tomorrow at 9 so of course i took the appt and gave dh his appt that he wanted. So now we wait until tomorrow. Hopefully, she doesnt just say oh well that is normal and doesnt really do anything. Im going to bring up my mom issues also so maybe that'll make her really interested.


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: that is great news mz!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes thanks dg im excited.


----------



## deafgal01

My appt went fine. Like we already knew, the dr told me that my results all came back normal and except for the "heart" shaped uterus, I'm pretty much ALL SET to get pregnant. We just need to get more info about DH's stuff thru his dr before we know how to proceed. Until then, I gotta use opk to track my ovulation.

But looks like after we get all the info from DH's dr, we'll be able to get referral to a infertility specialist if that's the route we want to take. DH won't talk about the options just yet (infertility specialist vs adoption vs donor sperm). I told him honestly I really want to experience being pregnant just once in my life, and it's not like that he'd not be the baby's father because he'd be with me every step of the way from the pregnancy to the birth (which means HIS name will be on it) and raising the kid. He said I have a valid point. We dropped the discussion (til we find out more results/info from his urologist). :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Well atleast he listened to your point of view and didnt just have a closed mind. Atleast you are getting somewhere so thats good. Cant wait for my doc appt tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed your appt goes well, Mz!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Hoping that i will get some answers but more so hoping that its just all in timing.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, now time for an update. today i am cd7. looks like AF is finally stopiing thank goodness. I went to my new doctor and I must say i love her already :haha: Well they told me that they really dont consider me as having fertility issues until i have 3 m/c's. She says im young so seeing that my cycles can be out of whack is normal. Also she said from what i told her..it seems like im not ov'ing regularly soooo she made me do bloodwork to check my hormones and some other tests and then we are going to work from there :happydance: Also, i am scheduled for a transvaginal u/s @ 3pm today to make sure everything is okay and the cysts havent grew or anything :happydance: So pretty much, she showed concern and she is pushing forward to get me where i need to be :thumbup: I should know the results from the bloodwork on either Friday or Monday so happy for that. Whew getting things in order. And they were so shocked to see that at my age..im concerned and want to make sure everything is okay to make a baby. And they said that its a good thing im doing it so i felt good :thumbup: I am soo loving today. Oh and seeing that dh CAN get me pregnant they said they dont want to do a SA on him just yet because he has no issue getting me pregnant. So they're thinking maybe its hormones or something preventing it. So atleast i know dh is good for now. Will update about the u/s too!


----------



## holywoodmum

glad your appointment went well


----------



## mzswizz

thanks holy!

AFM, went to the u/s and she said that my doctor will let me know the results :dohh: Dangit I wanted to know. But they cant do that because they're not my doctor and she referred me there just to have it done. So now just patiently waiting for AF to leave grrrrrr :growlmad: and waiting for the results of my bloodwork and u/s. And now i am officially a county employee!!!! The library called and i am starting training on the 23rd yay :happydance: So everything is working out for us.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: mz fingers crossed it's an easy fix


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG! Cant wait for the results and cant wait to start training.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, im cd8 and the darn witch didnt leave yet. Also im still sore from the u/s yesterday. She REALLY did a scan of my ovaries because im sore in those areas. It was all for a good cause though. Well so far I have my training schedule for work so will begin working on Tuesday so im excited. Today, i have to go get my i.d. badge for the new job and i have to go get my w-2 from my old job so dh and i can file our taxes. Im going to need to complete that in order to apply for financial aid for school. Im planning to start going in the summer when the new financial aid year kicks in. Well dh and I both are going to go to school in the summer. Both going to take online degree programs so we will be able to work and go to school so thats good. Now im just awaiting the test results for everything and see whats the next step to take. Im actually anxious and excited because i finally stepped up and started the process. I thought it would never happen tbh. I just thought the next time i go to the doctor would be when i get a bfp :haha: And whats weird is last year when i had a psychic reading...one psychic said i will get medical advice which will help me get pregnant and also try to find a way to balance my cycle and I should be pregnant within 3 months of time. Now that reading was in Nov. so 3 months from that would be February which is next month. It's weird because i am seeking medical advice/attention and trying to balance my cycle. But you know they say take it with a pinch of salt. So im saying God set everything out in a timeline that is perfect for us. Im taking the steps and im starting a new job which will help keep my mind off of ttc until i get home :haha: So everything is good.


----------



## mzswizz

ladies i totally forgot to ask this question...it might be a dumb question..buttt can you hear your own heartbeat during a transvaginal u/s? The reason I ask this because i was getting the u/s for like 15 mins which is the longest i ever had. But anyways...for the first 10 mins it was quite and I guess the tech turned on the sound because i heard the swishing of my uterus or whatever it was and then I heard a heartbeat and it was going on for a few mins and then it's like she turned off the sound again. So at first I freaked but then i was thinking that it was just my heartbeat so thats why Im asking because I just want to confirm. And she said my doctor will tell me my results so i doubt its baby and i know its AF. But dh says since my AF keeps going only after sex and even more after the u/s...he is not convinced it is AF and thinks its pregnancy and told me what if i heard a baby and she just couldnt say anything about it. I just think he really wants it to happen but i think it was my heartbeat.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I wasn't informed if they heard my heartbeat or anything during that. Hmmm... I don't remember hearing it.


----------



## mzswizz

i think i was just hearing my pulse. and AF still didnt leave yet. Ugh what a witch


----------



## deafgal01

That sucks! The darn witch needs to pack her bags and leave. she's not wanted!


----------



## mzswizz

i know! you would think after 20 years..she would finally have a decent schedule and leave on day 6 or 7 but nope she just wants to drag out her visit ugh!


----------



## deafgal01

Boo- tell her to leave already cuz she's due to visit me in like 15 days or so. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully she leaves soon. If not then im calling the doctor.


----------



## deafgal01

Good idea. Hopefully AF is scared of the dr- that she leaves.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i will call in reenforcement if i have to :rofl:

Omg my dogs are flipping over their dog bowls again :dohh: They usually do that or play frisbee with the dog bowls.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: My dog's not figured that out. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Every time i let them out..all i hear is the dog bowls being thrown against the back door or being flipped over :dohh: Something isnt right with these dogs.. they are little geniuses i tell you :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I bet they are... Or they're trying to make you believe they're not spies or something. :-=


----------



## mzswizz

lol they probably are spies. Especially the male. He is smart. Usually Leah wants affection before going outside so if i say to him "Booker, get her" he grabs her by her neck or whatever he can get a hold of and pulls her outside. Let me remind you...we never taught him that. I know he is a spy lol


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Booker needs to train my dog Hope. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: I think he trains dog as a part time jo. He just dont be telling us :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's a good point... :rofl: Sneaking Booker!


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: well he better start helping with bills :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

So how does Booker help pay the bills with bones?


----------



## mzswizz

lol good question. then again...he can keep his bones lol. Speaking of bones..they are due to get bones so they can stay healthy and have clean teeth.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yeah... Definitely... I need to get Hope's teeth cleaned. :sick:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah they both need their teeth cleaned asap


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I'm an awful momma... She's needed her teeth cleaned for a while. :shrug: Maybe I'll get up to it tomorrow. Either I'll do it myself or take her in to get a professional to do it.


----------



## mzswizz

i saw a spray on tv that supposedly tastes good to them and all you do is spray it once on each side and the front and it suppose to clean their teeth. Havent bought it yet


----------



## deafgal01

wonder if that really works!


----------



## mzswizz

me too. The thing is some as seen on tv things usually dont work like they show on tv so thats why im kind of debating.


----------



## deafgal01

True that... I'm skeptical when it comes to stuff they show on tv. Especially late at night. :haha: I gave up watching tv long ago when I started working 3rd shift. :shrug:

:shock: DH is tricky... He managed to get me into the kitchen... I usually avoid doing any cooking or anything related to cooking in the kitchen. :shock: Yet, he was putting away dishes/loading the dishwasher and there I was chopping away the veggies for tonight's dinner. :rofl: DH got real creative on Tuesday and made this mexican dish- a cross between a taco and lasagna (it turned out to be DELISH!).


----------



## mzswizz

wow your dh is very sneaky. My dh would throw hints. But now he is a pro but i caught onto him. Usually if he wants me to cook and i dont feel like it..he would get up and start doing but look depressed or do something wrong and i end up saying move i'll do it and there he goes sitting down on the couch playing video games with a big smile on his face while im cooking dinner :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I abandoned the kitchen finally. :haha: I did my duty and let him chopped the onions and then everything was already chopped so there wasn't anything else I could do to help so I snuck away. :haha: I'm like your hubby I think... :smug: My DH does all the cooking around here. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

I do all the cooking so i try to make dh make up for it for doing some cleaning :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I'm cruel then... DH does all the cleaning and cooking... Correction, I help with the cleaning once in a while but it's not very often I tell you that. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

I do most of the cleaning and cooking but all that is going to change once i get a job and once we get a baby..then its going to be 50/50 :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Good luck. Hope you can change that. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too. Knowing dh..its going to take him forever to catch on. He will leave everything to me :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Ain't that the pits? Always happens like that. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

yes he always disappear. He is very sneaky when it comes to doing chores.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: I leave all the chores to DH when I get a chance. :smug: But then again half of the time the chores either don't get done, or they get postponed to the point where we end up doing it together. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah same here.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh well. Such is life... I'll be shocked if after having a baby or two that we tidy up house more often. :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

that would most likely happen.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: you know it! :rofl: Hey nothing bad about that.


----------



## mzswizz

i think a baby would cause us to clean more etc but like you said thats a good thing lol


----------



## mzswizz

Well the doc called and they said.....the results are still pending :dohh: They will call once they are done. Ugh more waiting :coffee:


----------



## deafgal01

Boo for more waiting... In about 4 hours I'll know DH's results with his 2nd SA (and the other blood work from weeks ago). :shrug: :-= C'mon hurry up...

DH will be shocked when he gets home. :rofl: I've proven myself that I can actually lift a finger to do some cooking... :haha: I chopped up stuff and threw together things into a slow cooker to cook a stew/casserole dish... :-= Actually he knows I made it... I sent him a pic and asked for advice. :rofl: But it's all done now and it's just gotta cook for the next 4 to 5 hours. :yipee: I can't wait, it looks so good but now I gotta decide lunch. hmmm....


----------



## mzswizz

yay hopefully we both will have results today. My doc office closes at 5 so i am hoping that i get SOME answers by today. Hurry up doc :haha: And speaking of lunch i have to find something myself.


----------



## deafgal01

What are you thinking of doing for lunch? My options are kinda limited. :haha: Well, I could always snack on peanut butter cookies... Then there's few options of soup from the can in the cupboard. Or I could always find something DIFFERENT to cook/eat like the frozen bagel dogs in freezer that are yummy... Or sweet potato fries... Hmmm, now my mouth's watering but I have NO idea what I want. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking maybe honey glazed chicken tenders with fries


----------



## deafgal01

That sounds good... Oh wait.. I don't have chicken. :dohh: :rofl:

Speaking of food, I've created a new album on facebook- about time I did anyways food related one... :haha: It's titled "Good Grief- Natalie can cook???!!!" :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

lol well thats a pretty good title :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Serious I don't cook often... :haha: It's like well, about once a year I actually cook something and then like 2 or 3 other times I'll make something easy. :rofl: It's been getting more frequent lately though... I hope DH doesn't make me do cooking more often like this past summer. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

I cook alot. well i mostly do the cooking so if i dont cook dh thinks its the end of the world :rofl: But its times where he see that im tired and he'll cook on his off day but other than that its all me.


----------



## deafgal01

I settled for a peanut butter cookie. :smug: That's my idea of a light snack/lunch. :haha: The soup I put together is already smelling so good. Yum! I'm drooling just thinking about its savory scent.


----------



## mzswizz

Just reminded me to put the food in the oven :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: You FORGOT to put food in the oven. :haha: Don't worry... :blush: I do the same thing- I either forget to put the food in or turn off the appliance. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Sometimes i put the food in the oven and forget to turn on the oven :rofl: or if i put something on the stove and forget to turn on the stove :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Now that makes me feel better. :smug: :haha: I'm still hungry darn it...


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking about putting the food in the oven after taking a little nap.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm ready for a nap right now. :haha: I just don't want to in case I don't wake up and find out DH's results. Only 2 more hours to go... I can stay awake that much longer and then go to bed for the night early.


----------



## mzswizz

Same here. Im scared that if i fall asleep im going to miss the call if they call me.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: We're a bunch of scaredy cats. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Its like my eyelids are heavy and im yawning every min so i think the minute i sit down on the couch im going to be :sleep:


----------



## deafgal01

I'm already cozy on the couch... :haha: I'll probably sleep as soon I lie down! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Same here. I think if i take a nap now..i can wake up in time :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

You'll be able to wake up in time. As for me, it'd be good night world. :haha: LONG nap... :dohh: Like longer than 4 hours maybe. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

My naps usually be a hour or two


----------



## deafgal01

Good for you... :smug: Mine are longer than that for some reason. :shrug: Think it's cuz my body's confused as to what I'm supposed to be doing. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Im thinking this long bleeding is what is having me soo sleepy. I might sleep longer than a hour or two lol


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah that could be it too... :dohh: Ok 1 1/2 hours to go... C'mon! Oh DH will be home in like 1/2 hour. :cloud9: :-=


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping i dont have to wait until monday.


----------



## deafgal01

They better not make you wait til Monday for the results... :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Its 3pm over here and still no call ugh i guess waiting til Monday it is.


----------



## deafgal01

Don't give up yet..2 more hours to go til they close, right? They could easily call in that time...


----------



## mzswizz

Thats true. Well we shall wait and see.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: We shall wait together. :hugs: I hope they really call soon for your sake. It'd be cruel to leave you hanging all weekend wondering the results. :grr:


----------



## mzswizz

i know! if i dont find out today then i will know when im on cd12. but hopefully they can figure it out so i can either catch the egg this month or next.


----------



## deafgal01

True... :hugs: I'm gonna cave in soon and sample that dish I made earlier today... :-=


----------



## mzswizz

i always tend tp cave and eat before dh gets off of work :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

DH is home so it's not like I'm sneaking a meal without him here... :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

that is sooo true


----------



## deafgal01

He has work at 6 tonight, not sure if he'd have time to come home after the appointment or not. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

oh wow. My dh work schedule is based on whenever he completes all u-verse connection orders seeing that he is a technician for AT&T Uverse


----------



## deafgal01

DH has a predictable schedule. :rofl: Sometimes he does get off early from the night interpreting jobs. :thumbup: I had him sample the dish I made before he left for the dr. I asked him on scale of 1 to 10- 1 being eh, and 10 being great, what was the rating? He said he rated it a 8.5 :wohoo: That's great. Now I'm gonna eat my bowl. :cloud9: I hope his appt goes good. 15 minutes til his appt is scheduled to start (if they're on time today).


----------



## mzswizz

yay well atleast your dh is on his way and good job on the food. My dh appt is on tuesday :happydance: So we are getting things moving.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed everything goes good for your hubby at his appt on Tuesday. Are they doing a SA too? If so, he has to refrain from sex for 2 to 5 days. :shock: Mine didn't do it for 4 days both times he gave a semen sample.


----------



## mzswizz

No they said since he has gotten me pregnant before. They dont think its anything wrong with him so thats why they are giving me bloodwork etc.


----------



## deafgal01

Ah interesting... I'm curious how they'll do things with you two. :thumbup: It'll be cool to learn what they do for you two.


----------



## mzswizz

yes and they said that they really dont say its fertility issues until i have 3 m/cs. So therefore she just checked hormone levels, etc.


----------



## deafgal01

Hopefully it's something easy and simple to fix (and cheap too).


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking its my levels and im thinking she may or may not put me on clomid. Because she said it sounds like im not ovulating regularly so she might put me on something to have ov occur around a certain time in my cycle.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope that all it is...

Hmmm, been a while since I heard from my man. Hope he's alright... :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

what is this appt for? And yes im hoping its something that can easily be fixed. Before i use to say it and never got bloodwork but now it seems so surreal to finally be able to get answers to what is going on.


----------



## deafgal01

It's to discuss his SA results from yesterday and what the next steps would be (in terms of more testing if any).


----------



## mzswizz

oh ok. Cant wait to hear the updates with that.


----------



## deafgal01

He's finally checking out now... I don't know if he'll be coming home as he may have to head straight to work but I hope he fills me in soon (like in the next few minutes). I'll go nuts waiting if he doesn't tell me soon over the next couple minutes. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes he needs to let us know asap we are dying over here :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

you and me both (and all my bnb ladies followers) :-= he's got a huge fan base... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

same here. alot of women on anothe thread love to hear about the random quotes dh be saying :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Definitely... :rofl: They're fun like that. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

of course. he has me laughing every day with something new.


----------



## deafgal01

Got the results... same... 0 sperm count. Good news is there's a next step now... Gonna try some medicine to increase his testosterone. :rofl: That means I might have a more horny husband. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast they are giving him medication so hopefully that will boost his sperm count. And a horny husband oh no gl with that..im already having problems getting dh off me :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's what i'm afraid of... He didn't have sex drive issue before... Now with that med he might have a higher sex drive. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I think the med "fixes" sperm production if it's the issue... If not, then surgery should fix whatever blockage is the problem. :shrug: I honestly have no idea how this is gonna turn out.


----------



## mzswizz

Well hopefully the meds fix the problem and he wont need surgery. I know you will get pregnant.


----------



## deafgal01

I hope so. :hugs: How do you know "just know" that I'll get pregnant? I feel like I'm in a long long long tunnel and the light at end of the tunnel isn't that bright...


----------



## mzswizz

Its just a feeling. Also having faith that we both will get our rainbow babies one day. I dont think it will be a very long tunnel for you. I think it wont be long for you. It may take time but i dont think it will be "that much" time :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Thanks girl... I need some hope (even if I don't have much right now- it helps the girls around me still are hopeful that I can have it)... We will both get our babies one way or another. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome thats what we're here for. Whenever one is feeling down and out of hope. We are here to be strong, hopeful and have the PMA for you. :hugs: Right now, we are just going through the storm but i know that once that storm is over here..we will see bright days and parenting journals :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: parenting journals full of sleepless nights and sweet adorable babies... :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yes and our dh's running off when there are poopey diapers :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

At least I'm not crying or laughing this time... First time he came home and told me there was none, I started laughing my head off just cuz I imagined the scene where he was shooting blanks all this time. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

The funny thing is my dh's favorite phrase is "that boy dont shoot blanks" :rofl: i cant help but laugh.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: That boy don't shoot blanks... How about this? That boy don't shoot blankets? :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Either way it goes..it was funny. I think ever since he got me pregnant the first time, he a huge ego when it comes to ttc but he knows it's not easy and i think its something wrong with me thats why we not conceiving properly etc.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I think it's easier when something's wrong with the woman... We can handle it better. :dohh: The men... it's easier to fix in them if it's a issue with them, but I don't know how they cope emotionally since they seem to keep it all in... :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah. its been times where dh really thought it was his fault but i told him if you got me pregnant before...then obviously its not you. But it took awhile to figure out its not him. And i think since i told him what the doc said..he is really happy that a professional confirmed that he's not the issue.


----------



## deafgal01

I bet he took a deep breath of sigh when you told him what the dr said. :thumbup:

I wish I knew what to say to Zach but I don't. Only thing I can do is show him and tell him I love him many many times... :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Davies

Can a 1st response pregnancy test pick up ovulation cause I got a positive with my preg test my my monitor is now sayin I'm on 3bars :/ I've been on 2bars for the last20days


----------



## deafgal01

Mrs, I'm not sure... I've heard of opk picking up the hcg (pregnancy hormone) but not vice versa for the pregnancy stick to pick up ovulation.. Good question.


----------



## mzswizz

all you can do is be there for him. I know if something like that was to happen to Andrew (my dh), he would want me to be there to reassure him that everything is going to be okay. That's all we can really do.


----------



## Mrs Davies

I'm just so confued dnt want 2 say I'm pregnant if I'm not but if I am I need 2 book doc appt lol, I'm at work at the month so cnt google it lol x


----------



## mzswizz

if you got a positive on your pregnancy test then you are pregnant Mrs! Pregnancy test can only detect hcg so can not be used for ovulation purposes. But opks can be used to detect pregnancy because it detects lh and usually your lh rises during pregnancy which causes a positive opk. So i would say you are defo pregnant.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Omg thank you ladies for ur help I'm going out my mind here :/. 

I didn't think preg test wuld pick up ovu but I though I'd ask cause I dnt wanna say I'm pregnant n it not be true <3 x


----------



## mzswizz

yes cant wait for the test pics and congrats Mrs!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Another bfp added to the team!! yay


----------



## Mrs Davies

I think I'm in shock omg didn't think this day would conme agen :/ arrrhhhhh hah wished I was at homee will update piccy soon as I'm bk unfortunally on my night shift booo so will upday 2mo afternoon can't believe it, sorry ladies hope u didn't mind me posting here x


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Mrs


----------



## mzswizz

Nope dont mind at all Mrs. And we will be patiently waiting :coffee:

DG- this is the sign saying we're next hehe :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- is it? Really?


----------



## mzswizz

i think so. I think its God just telling us. Be patient, it will come. He knows our hearts and he knows when it will be the right time for him to bless us with children. As long as we do our part then he will handle his part. Its just a sign saying he is going to handle it for us.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Well I'm send lotsss of baby dust you way xx will update wid piccy wen I get back :D


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey ladies

I'm sorry but my computer wnt let me upload piccy :(. But I'm going to my mum on tuesday so I can deffo put it up thn :D. I've also taken a cb digi this morning say 3-4weeks wid mean I'm about 4-5weeks, still in shock at least I'm further gone this time thnk god :D. So I'm working 2nite so I'm going to tell work so they can put me on a lighter shift so I dnt have an heavy lifting to do :). Doc appt tuesday for blood test excited now whoo x


----------



## deafgal01

Can't wait for dr to confirm it for you. :dance: That's wonderful news.


----------



## mzswizz

great news Mrs! Cant wait for the results and pic!

AFM, im cd11 today and this is the 11th day of the bleeding. (sigh) Well dh is being nice and caring to me. He understand right now, with the bleeding and waiting for the results, Im going through alot. And he understands so he doent give me a hard time wehn i dont feel like being intimiate. I just wish it would stop already but its okay. Tomorrow, I will have my answers and then I will tell her about the ongoing bleeding so I can get something to stop it from continuing. Unfortunately, DH had to go to work today so Im going to go to Miami and go to church with my mom. I had invited her so she said okay. So now im just waiting until its time for me to leave. Seeing that im still bleeding...it looks like ov is going to be delayed VERY late. So maybe my doc will be able to help me with ov. I like to look at the brighter side of the bad :blush:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I am same. I like looking on the bright side too of anything.


----------



## mzswizz

yes because thats the best way to be.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Ladies
Here my test finally uploaded :happydance:

Sorry piccy is crap on blackberry doesnt take very good ones :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00751-20120122-1553.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Davies

clear blue digi does say 2-3weeks dnt now if you can see it x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00750-20120122-0556.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Well Mrs D you are definitely officially knocked up. :thumbup: I couldn't read the number too well but I definitely see the 2nd line you were talking about. Yay for you! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hhahah thank you deafgal01 :) doctors 2morrow :D


----------



## deafgal01

Cannot wait for Dr to confirm it for you! :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

MRS..CONGRATS LOVELY PICS!

AFM, im on cd12 today and today i suppose to be getting my test results back so im just awaiting for the call. The bleeding is still happening. Its like im having 2 AFs in one cycle back to back. I will be telling my doctor about the bleeding when i receive the call. Today DH is off but we both woke up not feeling well but we are getting better. And dh is making breakfast this morning yummy. Today is becoming better as time passes. Im still having this uneasy feeling in my stomach. DH thinks maybe it was the milk that we drank but :shrug: Tomorrow I start training at work at 12pm so im excited. And also DH got his doc appt tomorrow. So alot is going on. Hopefully, I receive a call soon.


----------



## Conina

Yay Mrs!! H&H 9 months!!

Mz - that's really weird that you're still bleeding. You should definitely get it checked out.


----------



## mzswizz

i will most definately get it checked out. Just hoping that they call soon so i can move on to the next step.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Conina said:


> Yay Mrs!! H&H 9 months!!
> 
> Mz - that's really weird that you're still bleeding. You should definitely get it checked out.


Thanks Conina,
Feel like its going to take 4eva until my scan :growlmad:
How far were you when you found out.


----------



## Conina

I tested the day AF was due and got those lovely two lines!! But we went for a private scan at about 8 weeks as it was coming up to Christmas and we didn't think we'd get our "proper" scan til after. As it turned out they took me for the scan at 10 weeks so it was a couple of days before Christmas anyway!

Now it feels like forever until my 20 week scan...


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- did they ever call?

Conina- when is the 20 week scan?

MrsD- still taking in the news? Have you told your hubby?


----------



## Mrs Davies

Conina said:


> I tested the day AF was due and got those lovely two lines!! But we went for a private scan at about 8 weeks as it was coming up to Christmas and we didn't think we'd get our "proper" scan til after. As it turned out they took me for the scan at 10 weeks so it was a couple of days before Christmas anyway!
> 
> Now it feels like forever until my 20 week scan...

Tell me about it I'm only 5weeks :(, gunna take 4eva n a day lol 
& least you've gotten to see ur little beany :D. Can't eait for ours were thinking of going private to
See what happening :) x 20wks scan will soon come x


----------



## Conina

Next scan isn't until 23 Feb - seems like ages away!


----------



## mzswizz

Mrs-So happy for you. Congrats again! :happydance:

Conina-Trust me feb. 23rd will be here in no time. Look..its almost February already :haha:

DG-as a matter of fact they called this morning with the u/s results. Posted in my update :haha:

AFM, im cd13 today and yes the bleeding is still going on. On a good note, i start work today so wont be back on until later on today or tonight because we are going to go down to Miami after work. Also, my doc did call this morning but I only received the u/s results. Waiting for the bloodwork results. For my u/s, she said i have a cyst on both my ovaries but they are simple cysts and nothing to be concerned about. Thank you God. So that crosses one issue off the list. Slowly but surely..Im getting somewhere.


----------



## mzswizz

UPDATE!! Just got my blood results back and everything is NORMAL!!! yay :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- Feb 23 is only one month away... 4 weeks! :yipee: You could start counting down to it!

Mz- that's great news about the results being good news... Now just need to find out how they can HELP you get pregnant! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Davies

Thats Brilliant new mzswizz :) & thank you agen :) xx


----------



## deafgal01

:-= I'm fixing a surprise for DH when he gets home. :haha: He has NO idea... :rofl: I've done something I've never gone and done before... :thumbup: I've managed to clean out a turkey and rinse it really good and cover it in butter and beer in a oven bag before popping it in the oven... Hope it turns out really good. Wish me luck.


----------



## Conina

Mz - fab news!! Babies will be along in no time!!

DG - good luck! I'm sure it will be lovely.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-im sure it will turn out delicious. :thumbup:

Mrs-Thanks.

Conina-Thanks. I sure hope it'll be in no time :haha:

AFM, im just home from training at work already and it was pretty fun. DH went to the doc and they are going to run tests on his heart etc because she thinks he may have a heart murmur and also got to check if he has asthma etc. I hope everything turns out okay for him. Keep him in his prayers for me ladies :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

Praying for your man, Mz!

For your viewing pleasure... I introduce my very FIRST ever turkey that I bake/roasted myself without help... :thumbup: I overlooked one small detail... I didn't know which side was up. :dohh: But on a rating of 1 to 10 (10 being best), DH gave it a 8! :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpeg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

DG-The turkey looks delicious! 

I just made dh and i some hamburgers..the BEST!!


----------



## deafgal01

Hamburgers are delicious!!!!! :thumbup: Oh, I've got chili duty tomorrow. :dohh: How did I sign myself up for that? Oh right, DH made an excuse about how he might "NOT" have time to make chili tomorrow so I quickly offered to throw it together when I get home tomorrow morning. :shock: Darn it, guess I have to cook more this week- I prefer it when DH cooks as I'm lazy. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Men are good for doing that :rofl: Putting us on cleaning or cooking duty and making us volunteer ourselves :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Right. :haha: At least once I finish chopping up stuff and browning the meat, it's easy from there- I just throw it all in the slow cooker and let it take care of itself on low all day. :thumbup: :dance: And best part, if I'm hungry at 3:30 pm, I can have my dinner early... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Well that IS a good thing. And chili is so easy and quick to cook so its going to be the perfect early dinner meal :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Yep- low setting all day- 5 to 6 hours... Yum... It'll smell so good too... :smug: Wonder what the weather is supposed to be like tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Its been very hot down here. So im assuming its just going to be a hot day again tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

Probably be a cold/cool day tomorrow with rain. yuck.

:smug: Hey perfect SOUP weather... :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

That is true. In this weather...im thinking ice-cream yummy


----------



## deafgal01

Ice cream sounds yummy, mz... :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

I think im going to enjoy all the fattening food i can before its baby making time :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: You do that... I went to sleep. :smug: I got a good 4 hours worth of sleep if not more. :rofl: Now at work... Hmm I'm stalking my friend's journal here on bnb- she's having her baby anytime now... :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Well congrats to her!

AFM, im cd14 today. Still bleeding heavy..nothing new. I go in to work today around 10 so i should be starting in a hour or so. Im working 10-6 today so i dont know how im going to manage without BnB :haha: My DH is off to his 2nd doc appt so keep him in your prayers that nothing is wrong with him. :hugs: Tomorrow is my last work day before im back off again and Friday is when i have my doc appt about the bleeding. So this week is going to be a busy week. Let's hope i can get answers about this bleeding because last time after i had a m/c..my first AF lasted a month and a day so im hoping i dont bleed for that long without having a m/c because i think i will end up looking like this :wacko: In 2010, i conceived in February, found out in March and had a m/c in April...so it would be pretty weird if i conceive again in February. And by the looks of it...that just might happen. So lets see how this will turn out.


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck!!! Hope you survive next two days!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG! I hope i can survive too.


----------



## deafgal01

EK! My friend had a baby girl! :wohoo: Born during the night- 1:32 am... :yipee: I'm so happy for her!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats to your friend DG!!!


----------



## mzswizz

U/S: "FINDINGS: The uterus measures 7.2 x 3.7 x 5.4cm. The uterus is homogenous in appearance. The endometrial stripe is not thickened (5mm). The right ovary measures 4.2 x 2.5 x 4cm and the left ovary measures 3.8 x 2.3 x 3.5cm. Follicular cysts are noted within both ovaries. The largest cyst on the right measures 1.1cm in greatest diameter and the largest cyst on the left measures 0.8cm in greatest diameter. No free fluid is noted." 

Blood: **comprehensive metabolic panel test *which just checked out in range for all my vitamins and protein and blood cell count etc. And my TSH is at 1.27 miU/L 

**Basophils* and that tested my FSH which is said to be in range at 8.6 miU/mL. 

*Urine sample *came out...clear. 

**FSH* which i told you the amount for that and my LH is at 24.9 miU/mL. My LH sounds pretty high to me. What do you ladies think?

Now i know it says everything came out clear but should i be worried about anything like my FSH etc? What do you ladies think?


----------



## deafgal01

Idk what the "norm" FSH level is. Hmm did your dr seem concerned by that?


----------



## mzswizz

Actually no. And my levels are all under the in range column so im assuming that im normal but i just got a little worried. So i looked up fsh and lh levels and for fsh on day 3 it suppose to be 9 mIU/ml which is indicated as normal. Mines is 8.6 mIU/ml on day 7 so thats good. Meaning my egg quality and quantity are good. And LH suppose to be around 20 IU/L or higher as it gets closer to ov and mines is at 24.9 IU/L on day 7. So now when i see my ob/gyn i hope he does bloodwork because even though im bleeding...i might end up ov'ing while bleeding.


----------



## Conina

All sounds very positive Mz (or at least as much as I understand of it does!!) Fx for you xxx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Conina. Atleast now i know my right ovary is bigger than my left :haha:


----------



## Conina

Always good to know!! :haha::haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes and also i hope they can probably stop the bleeding and i can get something to jumpstart ov :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hows everyone?

AFM, its cd18 for me. The bleeding is still here but it looks like it may be going away probably this week so FXed it does. DH and I are just cleaning up the house and he says he has a surprise for me so we shall see what the surprise is. My doc appt is tomorrow so cant wait. Atleast im getting somewhere and closer to a bfp. My friends dont know that we are trying but they know that since we're married..it's expected for us to want kids. But my mom knows we are trying but I know once we do conceive, its going to be a secret until im 12 weeks or 2nd trimester. Thank you God for waking us up to see another day this morning and for helping us get through these troubling times. Whether i get a bfp or not...Im going to be happy because atleast I know that I went and FINALLY got my answers medically. So now since they put me as "normal" I dont have to stress thinking something is wrong. Its just pretty much timing. So here we go for a future bfp :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed you get your bfp very soon! :hugs: It's a good feeling isn't it- to be cleared and say that your body's normal!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is a great feeling actually. Now i can calm down.

AFM, im cd19 today. I must say this is starting off pretty good. Well the bleeding looks like it might stop in a few days or maybe even today or tomorrow :happydance:. But i have bad news. The nurse from my ob/gyn's office called this morning and left a voicemail saying my ob/gyn is sick and i have to reschedule. I have to call back and tell her that im not rescheduling because i was going to go there about the bleeding but if its stopping on its own then i dont need to schedule a doc appt. Which means im going to have to go buy some OPKs and see if im going to ov or if i already did. If i already did then today and tomorrow's opk would be getting lighter and if i didnt then i may get a positive today or so and then the next will get lighter. So we shall see. This is one crazy cycle i must say. But everything happens for a reason so atleast now i dont have o go there. But all i got to do is turn in my lab results and I should be okay. DH reminded me that February was when i got pregnant around our anniversary and he said "it's time to put in work so we can conceive baby #2" :rofl: My DH...gotta love him. Next AF is due on Feb. 15th and thats based on a 35 day cycle. So we shall see. Maybe we will get a anniversary bfp who knows :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

I have called and spoke to the nurse. They rescheduled me for Friday morning @ 10:15 or 10:30 cant remember because I was in a rush. But now i have to wait even longer. Well atleast I will use the opks and get the ov question answered by myself. By the time i go see the doc, the bleeding would have stopped. I tried explaining that and they still want me to come in. But i know that if all my levels are where they are suppose to be...most likely he's going to tell me its either due to the cysts or it was just a whacky bleed. But im just going to go so i can get confirmation and maybe if i did ov..hopefully he will be able to know by bloodwork or something. Im just ready to have a baby now. I finally know that im normal and i dont have a hormonal imbalance or anything nor PCOS so im happy that im normal and healthy thank God but im just ready to get a rainbow baby or babies.


----------



## mzswizz

3 mins...


after 10 mins...


Let's see if it gets darker or lighter. But in real life it is lighter than the control line. Just couldnt get a good picture. Control line is on the left and test line is on the right.


----------



## holywoodmum

Just catching up, it's been a while, sorry!
DG, hope the medication helps with sperm count - even if it means dealing with a hornier husband!
Mrs D, congratulations!
Conina, less than a month! My first scan is 2 weeks tomorrow...
MZ, how strange to have such a long bleed. Hope AF buggers off soon! Don't know much about OPKs though...
As for all this chat about cooking, I'm kind of ambivalent - DH does most of our cooking, but he's not here, so we've been eating crap :blush: but tonight I made ginger chicken with lemon rice - and both DDs ate it - which is nothing short of a miracle!
When you say it's warm/cold where you are, what temperature are you talking? It's been really cold here today - about 4-6C (39-43F) - with a chill wind, but at least after a weekend of torrential rain it was dry again!


----------



## mzswizz

holywood-cant wait for your scan and the food sounded great. And lately its been around 90F and the coolest it has been is around the 60-65F.


----------



## holywoodmum

mzswizz said:


> holywood-cant wait for your scan and the food sounded great. And lately its been around 90F and the coolest it has been is around the 60-65F.

That hot? We don't even get that in summer! Our summer is more like 60-65F! OK, maybe 70F if we're lucky!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it be pretty hot.


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, its back to work for me and im cd20 today. Well today is going to be 12pm-4pm so an early day which im thankful for. So the bleeding looks like it is leaving today. Now i only see a tint of brown when i wipe so thank you God :happydance: DH and I dtd last night and this time it was me who initiated it :blush: We dtd on cd16 which should cover cd19-cd21. And we dtd on cd19 which should cover cd22-24. So i got those babses covered. I got 1 opk left so im going to test today to see if it gets lighter or darker. If its lighter than im assuming i probably o'd around cd18 because the line was light but it looks like i still had some surge in me so im assuming it was cd17 where i got my positive and cd18 was my o day. But we shall see. If it gets darker...then i have my bases covered all the way up to cd24 so i should be good. With that being said...i might could catch the eggy during this crazy cycle :happydance: But im not going to put that much into it seeing that it has been crazy and we didnt really dtd much because of the bleed and me being tired. But im thinking the bleeding didnt effect ov because my lh was increasing as i can see from my test results so im thinking i was just bleeding..probably because my body was cleaning everything out and starting fresh. So either way it goes if its not this cycle (which im thinking its not) then feb. here i come!! come on bfp!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i just tested on the opk and its lighter than yesterday's so im assuming i o'd already which means seeing that i dtd on cd16...i am still in with a chance :happydance: What you ladies think?

opk at 3 mins...


----------



## deafgal01

Well, it's normally like 20 to 30 degrees (cold) here but this week it's been rather unusually warm. :shock: It's as warm as 50 degrees I think if not warmer. :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz, you did ovulate... I think you did a great job covering your bases.


----------



## mzswizz

wow if it was 50 degrees here...that would be a cold front to us :haha: And thanks. Its pretty funny because we missed ALOT of days during this whole bleeding and just so happens we did on cd16 and it seems i may o'd cd18 which is 2 days later so thats really good. Hoping swimmers were just patiently waiting for the eggy. Also atleast the bleeding took my mind off of waiting to ov :haha: Cant believe i o'd while bleeding :dohh: Well now its just the waiting game. I would say af is due on feb. 12th which is 2 days before valentine's day booo AF really knows how to spoil something. And when i was testing with the opk it took almost the full 3 mins for the line to show up :dohh: so atleast i knew it was definately negative. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Well im cd21/3dpo today. Today is a 7 1/2 hour shift so im not coming home until 6pm. But its okay because time flies when im working there. DH surprised me last night by taking me out to eat to celebrate my new job :happydance: The food was great and i enjoyed spending time with him :blush: Also, when we got home we slow danced to our wedding song and alot of slow jams :cloud9: It was a wonderful night to remember. And to end it with a bang...we dtd :haha: So seeing that we dtd cd16, cd19, and cd20...i got my bases covered from cd16 up until cd25 :happydance: Just in case the egg wants to be difficult and not come out :haha: So i have my bases covered even when i thought i was out. Well atleast i can spend my tww working so its going to take my mind off of it. Oh and huge news!!!.....THE BLEEDING HAS OFFICIALLY STOPPED LAST NIGHT :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy. Now i dont have to worry about any pads or anything. But just to let you ladies know...pads and panty liners are good after you dtd because they would be no mess and for some reason it keeps the spermies inside :shrug: Today is going to be a good day!! :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Thanks for the tip, Mz... :haha:

Have fun working. :flower: How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. :haha: And everything else is pretty good. I been keeping busy. Just remembered I have my doc appt Friday :dohh: Been so busy that I have been forgetful lately. How are you?


----------



## deafgal01

Surviving if that says much. :haha: Yeah, just surviving... Due to see AF this weekend. :dohh:


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! I've been away for a few days at a nice spa hotel - pity pregnancy means I can't do most of the stuff in the spa :dohh:. But I did have a lovely pre-natal treatment and it was nice to be away anyway...


----------



## holywoodmum

where did you conina? I had a lovely pre-natal treatment at the culloden with DD :) again was disappointed to not get in jacuzzi etc
MZ, glad the bleeding has stopped!


----------



## Conina

Holywood - we were at the Slieve Donard. Same chain so it's probably a similar treatment!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lush! We were there the week before DD2 was due, but left it too late to book any treatments - I did sneak in to the lovely big bubbly pool by the windows though - I'm very jealous!


----------



## mzswizz

how are you prego ladies doing?

AFM, i just got off work. So feeling pretty tired. And even though I ate a big meal for lunch....i am starving. I've been working hard so im just going to relax now.


----------



## holywoodmum

is the new job going well then? i'm ok, tiredjust. getting ready for a weekend in germany with DH :)


----------



## mzswizz

Holy-Yes i love the new job. It's very easy and it lets me have 4 days off and only work 3 so its perfect :thumbup: And have fun on your trip :thumbup:

AFM, im cd22/4dpo today. Today is my last day before im off :happydance: I go back on Sunday though but atleast I have friday and saturday off :happydance: My doc appt is tomorrow but hopefully they call to let me know exactly what time i go in :blush: I was trying to plan a bd night but it failed because we both ended up falling asleep :haha: Im finally able to see cm now :happydance: I havent been so happy in my life :rofl: But its very clear and shiny..it looks like ewcm :shrug: We shall see whats going on. Going to try to bd tonight but thats if we dont fall asleep again :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

ewcm is greeat! def some bd tonight!!


----------



## mzswizz

Im confused now because its clear but not stretchy at all and when i wiped just not too long ago...it was bubbly (like loads of bubbles sorry tmi :blush: ) i did the opks and they were getting lighter and lighter so i know i had to o earlier like around cd18. Hmm maybe its just the cm i got when the bleeding stopped.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: When do you ever stop tmi? :haha: I think here we bare it all... :smug:

So what's up with you ladies today? Aside from having cm observations? :blush: I'm just relaxing in bed making plans for the weekend in my head... Laundry... visit fil... I hope to meet up with a friend to ask him about his language for my class... little things like that. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Today i am just workin. At work as we speak and then going home to clean and wait for the doc appt tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: That's a good plan for tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

yes. I just want to relax while im off work. My body needs as much rest as possible.


----------



## deafgal01

I hear ya... I'm trying to figure out when I will relax/rest this weekend. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

brrrr chilly here, and even colder in germany for the weekend - DH says it's currently -11C (that's 12F) there. I'm all packed, and off to bed now. Have a fantastic weekend ladies


----------



## deafgal01

:nope: Holy I can't even bear to live in that cold temperature... How do you do it?


----------



## mzswizz

I complain if its below 70F down here so i can just imagine if it was that temperature :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: think I start complaining when it gets under 30 degrees. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Oh speaking of guys... :-= my hubby did something funny today... Did yours?


----------



## mzswizz

Actually he did do something funny yesterday. He came home for lunch but i was at work. And when i got home..he came home shortly after and told me oh when i was here..i DIDNT watch house of lies and i DIDNT take a nap. So he turned on the tv and the house of lies recording was still playing so im like i thought you said you DIDNT and he was like huh how did that get on there :rofl: What about your DH?

AFM, im cd23/5dpo today. Today is my doc appt. It's at 10:30 so i have a hour or so before its time for me to go. DH and I surprisingly dtd this morning before he went to work. The funny thing about it was that we were dtd and right when he "released his soldiers"...his alarm clock started ringing. So i was like right on time..that means we're baking a bun in the oven. And we both started laughing :rofl: Im feeling good and refreshed today which is what i need for today because im going to be driving around all day. Will update when i get back from the doc.


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, today i am cd24/6dpo. Time is really flying on by. DH and I are off work today so we are doing a little cleaning and then its down to Miami to visit the family we go. Today, i am having that bubbly cm again but this time its creamy mixed with ewcm :shrug: I have no clue whats up with that. Hmm maybe the ewcm part is the leftovers from yesterday morning's bd session and also from the internal check the doc did :shrug: Oh well time will tell whats going on with my body. Since we did dtd yesterday im now covered up until cd29 :happydance: So just in case the eggy decided to pop out afterwards....hopefully we caught the egg. Now AF should be here between Feb. 12th-15th. But seeing that i o'd around cd18..it should come on the 12th which is in 8 days :wacko: What a whacky cycle this has been. I bled for most of it and now if i didnt catch the egg...i got to deal with it for 7 days (hoping it goes back to normal and lasts that long). So we shall see. Having a good morning already. Oh and im thinking im going to make my hair color stand out more. As you all can see the color in my picture..it only really shows when im outside or bright lighting so im going to let my mom do the hair color this time so it can stand out even in the darkest place :haha: Wish me luck.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh, my DH was swearing by his penis that brown sugar is really white sugar mixed with molasses. :rofl: It was just the physical motion he did that made me laugh when he said he swears on it.


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: I can just imagine how funny that was for you.

AFM, i am cd25/7dpo today. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. I have to work today 10:30am-6pm. Hopefully time flies by today. I cant believe i am 7dpo already. I dont think im going to do any early testing this time around. So we shall see what happens. Nothing really new to report yet.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- have fun at work!!!

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## mzswizz

DG-TBH, i rather be spending the day with my dh but of course my job wont allow it today :blush: Well atleast i get off at 6 so time will fly by and i will be back home with him soon. I think AF might come this cycle because i am eating like its no tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: you can't count yourself out already at least until she shows.


----------



## mzswizz

yes thats true.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: So how's everyone today?


----------



## Conina

I'm doing well. Had a check-up at the dr's this morning and everything was fine - he also found the heartbeat!! 148bpm. :happydance::baby:

(He completely freaked me out when I was about 10 weeks, when he tried to find it and couldn't. Then we had our scan and the sonographer said he shouldn't even have tried to find it at that stage :dohh:)


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-Yay :happydance: Now you can relax now since they found the heartbeat. Are you going to find out the gender?

AFM, im cd26/8dpo today. My morning started off good because DH made sure he let me know he was very attracted to me by staring me down and saying, "you can get some before i go to work" :rofl: Then he said i look like a milf :rofl: Im like babes we have to have a baby first and he said..that's in progress :rofl: Only my DH i tell you. Then after that my morning started going downhill. My car stalledo n me twice..i missed the class for my job and now im waiting for dh to get off work early so we can take my car to the shop to get it fixed :wacko: Not a good morning as you can tell. But hopefully it gets better. I have to call my job and let them know what's going on and see what happens from there. Most likely im going to have to make up for today and work for 4 hours which i dont mind. 8dpo already and really dont have the urge to poas. So i think thats a good sign. I guess we shall see how this cycle plays out. Hmm wonder how an opk would like right about now....oh no poas syndrome is coming :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i caved in already and did an opk 15 mins ago :blush:

opk @ 3 mins...


opk @ 10 mins...


Now does anyone notice that ummmmm my opk is positive :shock: I suppose to be 8dpo so this threw me for a loop.


----------



## deafgal01

Hop on the bd wagon, Mz... Get busy! Catch the eggy! Wow, that is one confusing cycle you've got happening there... Hope your day was better after DH came to your rescue.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Well dh and i didnt dtd last night but its okay because we dtd on sunday so that should cover our bases up until cd30 :thumbup: And i know for sure i o'd already so i didnt understand the positive. Awoman told me that usually that could happen thats why they say not to test with opks after the first positive because lh varies in the LP and she said its either that or pregnant so we shall see.

AFM, well its gettong close to AF due date now. Im cd27/9dpo today. This morning i had a sharp pain in my left ovary side. So im thinking my body is gearing up for AF. DH and I didnt dtd last night but its okay because we dtd Sunday morning so we covered our bases all the way up to cd30 so we should be okay :thumbup: Since we have missed 2 days of dtd...DH is saying we need to have more sex :haha: We shall see about that. But so far this morning..I woke up to morning bloat. So right now my shorts are unbuttoned and unzipped :haha: Let's see how today plays out. DH and I have to get my car fixed today because i go back to work on Friday and if its not fixed by then...then i dont know how im going to get to work :dohh: So DH better get the ball rolling because i dont know how long they will have the car for. Other than that...i have no updates.


----------



## deafgal01

AF is packing her bags... Almost out the door now. :yipee: I shall start tracking with opk after 10 cd... maybe 12. :shrug:

I'm tired. :haha: I am such a scattered brain this morning and I thought I was dreaming up stuff on duty last night. :shock: I know I am not making up stuff but I was creeped out just seeing one little kid moving around in her room during the night. :dohh: So now I've got to keep eye on her to see if she does it again or not. I'm not sure if she's sleepwalking or whatever. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yay atleast you can start using opks now and that is pretty creepy. I have heard of people sleep walking...its pretty creepy if you see it.


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: All she did was walk to her door, stood there, and then walked back to bed. I can see her room from one table in the living room. :dohh: It was hilarious cuz the exact moment she happened to sleepwalk was the very same moment my coworker was sneaking up on me from the hallway there so she caught the coworker there and waved. :shrug: She doesn't remember doing it. :rofl: I went and looked at her after she walked back to bed and she was definitely asleep cuz her eyes were closed while she was getting her blanket covered up on her.


----------



## mzswizz

Wow now that is pretty crazy. She probably didnt know that she sleep walks. Well atleast now you know that you got to keep an eye on her so she doesnt hurt herself while sleep walking.

AFM, even though i said i will not use another opk...i ended up caving in anyways :blush: 

My results:


----------



## deafgal01

Might be just a one time thing. We'll see... :rofl: I'm going to be keeping my eyes glued to her door all night just to see if it repeats. :shrug:

You gotta stop using the opk. :haha: Give it a break and save them for next cycle (but hopefully you caught that eggy and there's no next cycle). :thumbup: I'm gonna be testing with opk in about 5 to 7 days. :smug: Just to track the ovulation cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Good luck ladies!!

DG that's a bit weird!


----------



## deafgal01

Well, 2:12 am has come and passed... Nothing so I don't think it will happen again anytime soon... :thumbup: Phew! I'm still keeping an eye on that hallway the next couple nights/weeks in case it does happen again.

I spooked one of my students. :rofl: One of them got up to use the bathroom and I heard the toilet flush so I got up to investigate. I spooked her the minute she was coming out of the bathroom and I was just walking thru the hallway. :rofl: She's fine though and is asleep. :thumbup:

How's everyone doing today? I'm just passing the time...


----------



## Conina

I'm doing fine - I was at pregnancy yoga last night for the first time. To be honest I think I'm starting a bit early, all the other girls were WAYYYYYY further on than me (in fact one was due in 2 week and one was overdue!) but I think it'll be great later on. The lady who takes it is not only qualified in yoga and baby yoga, but is also a qualified midwife so she's v knowledgeable about everything


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- that sounds good. :thumbup: Always wonderful to meet a lady like that- who's knowledgeable about everything with pregnancy and stuff... Who cares if the other ladies are further along than you? Hey, you can make new friends that way and hopefully others will join too who are closer to your due date. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-yeah i am done with the opks for now. And good that she didnt repeat it again. But :rofl: for spooking the student. I can just imagine the face expression.

Conina-Pregnancy yoga sounds nice. I tried it once while i was actually pregnant but i started at 5 weeks :blush: tried to start early so it will be a smooth sailing pregnancy. But just like DG maybe you will find people closer to your due date and make new friends.

AFM, well im cd28/10dpo and this morning started off great. DH and I dtd after we had our little conversation this morning and i feel great and so does dh. DH has to work today so im home by myself. Last night, I made a wonderful meal. I made salmon with white rice, dinner rolls, ceasar salad and fudge brownies for dessert yummy. Also, took the ic last night knowing it was most likely going to be negative and sure enough it was negative. I know i was only 9dpo so im not worried about it. Also, the cramping has come back and left again this morning. I was thinking that maybe it was gas but nope not that because i feel empty :blush: So got to just be patient and see what happens around AF due date. I have found my pregnancy journal in my room from the 1st pregnancy (m/c) and I was fatigue and cramping which I am experiencing now so maybe thats a good sign. Only time will tell.


----------



## deafgal01

Fingers crossed for you mz that you're getting your bfp! :hugs:

:rofl: :smug: I enjoyed spooking my student. :haha: She jumped out of her skin literally when I did that... :rofl: I don't usually hear noises but when I do, I tend to investigate to find out if it's one of the students or my imagination... Usually it's my imagination... :blush: That or the stupid furnace turning on. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. And the cramps are back now :shrug: Now this is definately weird because as you all know from previous times..its only in the ovaries and thats it and also it only comes once or twice and thats it. But its been a couple days of this on and off cramping. And usually when i go to the bathroom..right afterwards like literally right after i feel like i have to pee again :shrug: Hoping these are good signs. Now i remember it was times when i hear something and scare the crap out of my parents...classic :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yep... these are the best scares if you ask me... unintentional unplanned ones... :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes those are the most funiest ones. Well DH has been telling me that we need to have more sex because we are in the process of making a baby :happydance: Atleast he just confirmed it for me. So now pouncing has been commenced :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Why am I not surprised at that? :haha: I bet mine will start to do that now that I'm done bleeding. :dohh: He wants more sex I am sure of it... :smug:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: Before DH would just ask are we trying for kids and then the next minute he was like let's just enjoy each other and get toknow each other better before we start trying for kids :dohh: It's like look we have been together for almost 6 years now and married for almost 3 years so what other information can we possibly learn :haha: But now he is like you are going to get pregnant soon and we got to start having more sex so we can get you pregnant. He just been pretty positive abotu the whole thing and set on making babies so FINALLY :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: men are funny creatures aren't they? I hate the waiting game to be honest but there's not really much else I can do to rush the time along :shrug: So the best thing I can do is just track my cycles and watch when I get my ovulation time. :shrug: That much I can pretty much keep in control :smug:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah the waiting sucks. But i've been keeping rather busy lately so time flies for me which is good. Hopefully time flies into a bfp :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

It'd be just my luck to have to wait another 3 months... Might as well be another 5 months before I see a bfp or if I have any hopes of ever seeing one. :shrug:

I hope you get your bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Dont worry DG we BOTH will get our bfps. I just know it. It might take months but it will be well worth it once we do get our bfps. I know they might come later rather sooner but since we've waited this long...we will be strong enough to wait a little longer. We have to wait 9 months to see our bundle of joy so it's going to be worth it in the end :winkwink:


----------



## holywoodmum

hi :waves:
DG, glad to hear AF has packed her bags... 
MZ, I know nothing about OPKs, but ICs I can do! I got BFN at 9DPO this time, and BFP at 12DPO, so FX for you!
Conina, I did pregnancy yoga with B and loved it - wished I'd started sooner (think I was about 29 weeks)... I'm sure it helped with delivery having been more mobile. I've found a few places where we're moving that offer pregnancy yoga and gymnastics! Not sure about the gymnastics though!
Anyway, sorry I've been AWOL, but was in Germany with DH for the weekend - had such a lovely time - and barely missed my girls while I was gone :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. im keeping my hopes up still because i know at 9dpo its still early. So got to wait and see. And great that you enjoyed yourself in Germany. I think a nice getaway is what a woman/couple needs every now and then.


----------



## holywoodmum

just a wee request here... a friend is fundraising manager for a arthritis research Uk and they are in a competition to win £10000 for their charity - can you click on the link and like his "rap" please!!
https://rap.findaproperty.com/rap-competition-entry/david-fisher-orange-rapper!/


----------



## mzswizz

holy-I liked your friend's rap. Hopefully he wins :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Holy- done... Liked your friend. Hope he wins. It sounds like you had a great time in Germany... Every couple needs a babymoon.

Mz- I'm in a better mood than I was earlier now. I was in that blah, it as well as might never happen. :rofl: It will happen. you're right. :flower: It'll be worth every minute when we finally get our babies. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-glad you are feeling better now. Yes we got to stay strong and keep our hopes up high :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

DH's cooking dinner for me. :smug: I love it when our men cook. :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

i already cooked dinner last night so we are set for tonight also.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Ladies
How's evryfin going :) just to let you now I had a scan on monday confirmed
Pregnancy n even saw the heartbeat :), so ecstatic. 

Sending lotss of baby dust both ur ways <3


----------



## deafgal01

You'll have to tell us how the scan goes! Post a picture if you get one! We're overdue for a new scan picture from one of our bump buddies anyways. :thumbup:

:dohh: i got brave and posted my fat belly in my journal... :haha: I call it my care bear belly. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

congrats mrs!

dg-i should post my belly in my journal too.

AFM, im cd29/11dpo. DH and I dtd yesterday morning, last night and this morning. So we have been pretty busy as you can tell :haha: No symptoms and im thinking AF is going to come on time or a little late but i have a feeling im out now. Last night, DH woke up having an allergies attack but now he feels better. He also spent all last night telling me that im burning up and he couldnt really touch me because he said that his hands hurt from all the heat :shrug: He asked was i sick i said no and he felt my head and said well your head is cold but your body is burning up. I didnt feel hot at all so i have no clue what was going on with that :shrug: Hoping its a good sign because my dh never tells me that. The last time he told me that...i was pregnant but thats just me being hopeful :blush: Just patiently waiting now. AF is due in 3 days.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz :dust: Hope you are working your way to a bfp! That'd be awesome!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks dg i hope so too


----------



## holywoodmum

glad your scan went well Mrs D!
MZ, hope the heat is a good sign!


----------



## mzswizz

Holy-im hoping so too but i feel like AF is going to come.


----------



## holywoodmum

how are things today ladies? DH is home and we're arguing already. He is outside in the garage, doing goodness knows what cos (in his own words) he doesn't want to talk to me :(


----------



## mzswizz

holy-:hugs: Sorry you two are going through an argument. Hopefully a little tiem away lets him blow off whatever steam he has and then you guys can talk it out.

AFM, currently im cd31/13dpo. I havent tested yet. But i am going to go out to the bank and put my check in and then im going to the store to buy the tests. Im thinking bfn though...I know i know where's the pma...i just dont "feel" different so therefore im thinking im out. But we shall see. DH and i dtd last night, we are trying to dtd before she comes because thats going to be one long withdrawal period :rofl: Well im off work today but dh had to go to work unfortunately. Nothing new to report just will update when i test which is soon yay :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohh goood :) have you tested yet mz can't wait to see tha BFP :D

Just wondered if any1 can help I've been aving some discharge since I had my scan (vagina internal scan) found a small cyst, but was told all was ok but since then I've had some creamy- yellow discharge soz tmi, but I'm worrying, its odureless not smell ect to it just dunno what it culd be can any of you help xx


----------



## mzswizz

Mrs-I have tested but it was a bfn and as far as your discharge goes...it is normal to have yellow discharge. Thats how some women know they are pregnant. So its nothing to worry about. Its normal in pregnancy. And normal to get cysts too while pregnant but nothing to worry about neither. I had both the discharge and cysts and my doc said its normal.

AFM, Im putting it as im 4dpo today. Because now that i think about it. 9dpo opk was lighter than 8dpo opk which meant 8dpo was bold positive and then at 9dpo..i had a negative which to me means i o'd actually on cd27 which was the 9dpo negative opk. And that would put me as 4dpo today. So next af would be due on the 20th. Well now im just going to wait and see what happens. I got one more frer left so going to wait until the 17th to test because on the 18th it will make 6 yrs that dh and i been together so it would be a nice anniversary gift.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Arrrhhh mz I'm sorry :(

But I'm sure it will be a lovely anniversary prezzie for u both got my fingers crossed :)
N thank you for answering I can relax for abit now hah :D


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome Mrs. And its okay. I think i got my ov dates wrong. What i thought was 8dpo and 9dpo was really 1 day before ov and day of ov. So 9dpo was actually ov day so im still in with a chance yay :happydance: That just puts me back to 4dpo today and that would explain the bfn :dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

That makes sense. I forgot to start testing with the opk today. Oh well, tomorrow I shall start the testing.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Cant wait until you start testing. 

AFM, i am off work. And i spent my work day leaking cm so i felt wet and also feeling nauseous :sick: hoping these are good signs. Also my cm is watery and yellowish :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- bet you're gonna have a bfp this cycle... :thumbup: All good signs!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hoping it is but im only 5dpo so i dont know :shrug:


----------



## deafgal01

well like the motto is... Don't count yourself out. :thumbup: You're still in the game with a chance.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. We shall see. I got 5 more days before testing :winkwink:


----------



## deafgal01

You have only 5 days til testing commerce... Me... I can test with opk tomorrow for tracking ovulation but it'll probably be a good 3 or more months before I can be bothered to test for bfp. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-It might take the same length for me so you never know. And months are better than years :thumbup:

AFM, im currently cd33/6dpo. DH and i dtd last night and this morning. DH and i are both off work today yay. We went to the store and bought each other valentine's day gifts but neither of us were together while shopping. I didnt manage to spot dh every now and then so i had to run before he saw me with his gifts :haha: Right now, i am experiencing a bad toothache. Been having a toothache since last night. Hopefully it will go away soon. Other than that nothing to report.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Love how you were dodging your man at the store while you two were shopping for valentine's gifts for each other. :haha: I shall have to do that one day. :rofl: I got my gift from my man before I went to work so I have it now. :smug: I love LOVE love my gift. :yipee: He gave me a rose quartz heart stone on a necklace. :thumbup:

I waited til Saturday last weekend to buy my man's gift. :dohh: He already had mine ordered long before that point and it had arrived in the mail last week. :shrug: :rofl: At least I got him stuff he would put to good use. :-= He knows what I got him anyways so :shrug: we're just waiting for them to arrive in the mail- think they're scheduled to arrive today (valentine's day) so perfect timing considering how late I ordered his gifts. :rofl:


----------



## Conina

Hmmm I'm still waiting for my gift (it "hasn't been delivered" yet - I said, yeah, that happens when you don't order it...) :growlmad::growlmad:

He got the blu ray Star Wars box set - v romantic!!


----------



## deafgal01

That is an excellent gift to give... I'll have to keep that in mind for next gift to give if we ever get a blue ray dvd player. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Can I join in please? We will be tring in a few weeks(ish). Lost our Angel Olivia at 21 weeks on 18th Jan and we are waiting for her pm results before we decide whether to try again or not. We were only trying for 3 months with her so I have no idea about temping opk's but it stresses me out reading it :) xx


----------



## Conina

Miss Mitch - so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through.


----------



## deafgal01

Miss Mitch- of course you can join our group. :hugs: Sorry to hear of your angel loss. Hope the results come back good and reassures you that you can try again. I don't temp but I do use opk to figure out if I ovulate monthly since I can't find a "good" time to take my temp on account of my insane crazy busy schedule. :wacko: Probably can temp again in summertime when my schedule's less hectic. Do share a little about yourself.


----------



## Miss Mitch

Thank you ladies xx well I'm Tayla, i'm almost 23, been with oh for 8 years in may and Olivia was our first child, and she was such a beauty. We were only trying for 3 months so was soo happy it happened so quickly (and extremely thankful). No, waiting to try and terrified I won't get pregnant and if I do that something will snatch our baby away again :( xx


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs:

I'm Natalie. I'm 29 going on 30. Would have thought I'd have a baby by this point (I've been trying for more than a year now). :dohh: Anyways, been with my man for 10 years (only 5 of it spent married to him- it will be 5 years this July anyways). Never had a bfp before so never been pregnant. I'm happy it happened quickly for you but never good that you lost her. :nope: :hugs: :cry: It isn't fair is it?


----------



## Miss Mitch

No, it isn't fair at all :( but i have to try to remind myself that there are ppl worse off than me, but my very small selfish side keep saying 'so what!' 

I'm not a horrible person and very compassionate, but everytime someone says 'oh well, your young enough to have another one' it makes me want to do very bad things to them! I hope you get you bfp soon, i'm sure you will xx


----------



## deafgal01

i know what you mean... I have people who don't know that I'm trying (or if they know I'm trying) they all say "oh relax, you'll have your baby soon... You're still young." :grr: If only they knew all of what I'm going through... :dohh: I can't relax, that's not gonna get my bfp. I just found out last month that the issue preventing us from getting pregnant is the sperms. :shrug: So we're in the process of trying to sort out how we can help the sperms. :dohh: So that's where I am right now, I'm actually more of not preventing, not trying right now since we're still waiting to see if the medicine helps my husband produce sperms. If that doesn't work, we're looking at surgery this summer to see if that helps fix blockage (if it is that) or to search for sperms if there is any to be found. :shrug: It is really frustrating so I have my good and my bad days. Mostly good days than bad but you know what I mean I'm sure.

Miss Mitch- I think we all have that in us... We're not greedy or anything. We just want a baby that bad. :shrug: Nothing wrong with that, especially even when we know there are others worse off than we are (or more deserving of a bfp than we are). We all still deserve to have a baby. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

deafgal01 said:


> i know what you mean... I have people who don't know that I'm trying (or if they know I'm trying) they all say "oh relax, you'll have your baby soon... You're still young." :grr: If only they knew all of what I'm going through... :dohh: I can't relax, that's not gonna get my bfp. I just found out last month that the issue preventing us from getting pregnant is the sperms. :shrug: So we're in the process of trying to sort out how we can help the sperms. :dohh: So that's where I am right now, I'm actually more of not preventing, not trying right now since we're still waiting to see if the medicine helps my husband produce sperms. If that doesn't work, we're looking at surgery this summer to see if that helps fix blockage (if it is that) or to search for sperms if there is any to be found. :shrug: It is really frustrating so I have my good and my bad days. Mostly good days than bad but you know what I mean I'm sure.
> 
> Miss Mitch- I think we all have that in us... We're not greedy or anything. We just want a baby that bad. :shrug: Nothing wrong with that, especially even when we know there are others worse off than we are (or more deserving of a bfp than we are). We all still deserve to have a baby. :hugs:

Well saying that, before I was trying and knew of the heartache it could carry I always used to ask ppl 'so when are you having a baby?' and now I realise that ppl can be trying for years without anyone knowing and its upsetting for them to be asked etc. But yes, we do deserve to have babies and give them love and care. I can't imagine my life without having my own children xx


----------



## deafgal01

Exactly... I don't know if I used to ask that "so when are you going to have a baby?" question. I know I definitely asked couples "so when are you going to get engaged?" Or if I didn't ask, I'd imply it. :shrug:

I definitely have been asked that "so when are you going to have a baby?" question a lot this past year- at least 4 times already. :dohh: I still haven't come up with the perfect answer yet so I've been adjusting the answer each time I've been asked that. To my grandma, I told her that we're trying but I couldn't say for sure when we'd have a baby. To my dentist, I told him that I'm just taking my time. To my dad, I told him I didn't know when I would have one but I do plan on having a baby at some point. So, I obviously have changed my answer over the time of TTC last year. Few friends know that I am TTC so they obviously asked me "so when are you having a baby?" then once they found out I am TTC, they stopped asking because they know I will tell them once I actually get there. :shrug: Talk about pressure. :dohh: :shrug: I never thought it'd be that hard. :shock: My sister is very fertile so she popped out 2 live babies and 1 stillborn. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Yeah, I don't ask the 'baby' question anymore, its not fair to some people. But this wait for Olivia's pm results are doing me in! xx


----------



## deafgal01

I hear ya. My wait is different but still all the insane to wait for results. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Hi Tayla-Im Patrice, im 22 turning 23 in December. I have been with my DH for 6 years on feb. 18th and married for 3 years in july. I have went through m/c so i know how you feel. And i also get the "you're still young, you got time and it's going to happen when you stop thinking about it" and iall i hear is blah blah blah. We have been ttc for almost 2 yrs after m/c so just like you..ready for baby but scared that something is going to go wrong. But i got faith that the next time i get pregnant, it will stick. My sister on the other hand has had 3 kids with no problems and now my parents are looking at me for grandbabies and it has been a struggle. I spent the end of last year and also last month getting bloodwork, u/s the works just to find out that im normal :dohh: So if im not pregnant this cycle..i will be buying the daily digi opks so i can catch the eggy next cycle. My goal is to atleast conceive or be a few months into the pregnancy by the 2 yr mark which is in april. Hope i can achieve it.


----------



## Miss Mitch

Hi Patrice! Sorry to hear about your loss xx You'd think baby making was simple everytime wouldn't you? **digh** Hope you get your bfp soon! xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you get your bfp too Tayla. And im sorry about your loss as well. Yes, i thought that it would take no time to get pregnant but i guess i was wroung about that. Some women are just lucky. I think when it all boils down..its the timing.


----------



## deafgal01

Not just timing- but whether both partners are fertile too. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah thats true. Well on the bright side..even though i went to the doctor just for them to say everything is normal..im happy about that. Because i rather go and know that both dh and i are normal than to go there and they say there's something serious going on. I know we all will get our bfps. Its just all in time but i know it will happen.


----------



## deafgal01

Yup- you'll get yours and so will Miss Mitch and I and everyone else! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Yep thats the spirit. One day it will happen. Until then we can enjoy our DHs and their silly ways until baby is on board.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: their silly ways indeed... Speaking of which :dohh: My man did something silly the other night. He was out of his chair but with his knees on the floor and his head in the chair (kinda like in the movie Ave Ventura the pet detective when they were touring the hospital). :rofl: I gave him this look like "wtf" and he just cracked up nonstop at that one priceless look. :shrug: What are we gonna do with our men?


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: I can just imagine your look. I would've had the same exact look :rofl: And last night...DH surprised me by wearing these bright superman boxers and they say man of steel and he's like this is just a hint for whats to come. And we both started laughing :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That is hilarious... Man of steel. :thumbup: Good choice of boxer wear. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i know it was too funny. I was like out of all the boxers you chose man of steel and i can just imagine what was going on in that brain of his...if i didnt hurry and fall asleep last night...I knew i was in for a wild dtd night so thank goodness..the sleep caught up to him :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Ah I need more bd in my life. :dohh: I'm simply too exhausted or busy for it lately. :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah lately dh has been putting more effort into dtd now even if he's tired but sometimes we dont because we both be tired.


----------



## deafgal01

Oh well... At least I can start with the opk now to track ovulation. :thumbup: It's 12 cd for me so should ovulate probably sometime this weekend. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

If i dont get a bfp this cycle, dh and i agreed that we will start using the opks. So now i know that its my 2nd positive that determines ov day and now i get to see when i actually ov.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: That's a good plan.

:dohh: I'm not asleep yet. I should be. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

It's 1:43pm over here. Im just waiting for my mom to give me a call back so i can head down. She's going to color my hair a lighter brown and curl it. Its going to be a sweet surprise for DH because he loves when i have curls. He wont expect the new look at all. He just thinks im going down to see my mom and thats it :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Can't wait. :thumbup: love it when we surprise our guys like that. :-= You're gonna look so sexy he'll want to bd. :rofl:

I'm now in bed, cozy now... Both pets must be cold cuz they're snuggled by each other and between the pillow and my body. :shrug: Mail hasn't come yet (packages are supposed to arrive today).


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: most likely he will pounce on me :rofl: And i havent checked the mail yet so we might have mail. My dogs are outside barking at the world hmm maybe they're saying Happy Valentine's Day :haha: And we bought this nice decoration for the fish tank that has bubbles and i must say the fish LOVE the bubbles :rofl: They cant get away from it.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Packages arrived!!!!! DH's happily playing away with his 4 by 4. :cloud9: He cracked up when he got his card from me. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

thats great. dh bought me a new purse :cloud9: love it!


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: Glad you got your new purse. I got a new necklace to show off. :thumbup: I love it absolutely...


----------



## Conina

I still don't have any presents :nope:


----------



## deafgal01

Conina- boo if we had known that your man would fail to deliver, we might have ordered flowers to be sent to your house. :shrug: Hope the present is just late and on its way. :dohh:


----------



## Conina

Awww if I'd known that!!

He says it's ordered but just hasn't arrived yet. We'll see... He did make me a lovely dinner last night, however.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope it arrives soon for you then... I am curious what he ordered for you. Good thing he fixed you dinner last night. That will keep until you get your present. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-Cant wait for your gift to arrive.

DG-yes i had wore the purse out already..absolutely love it :cloud9:

AFM, i had a wonderful valentine's day. DH bought me my favorite twizzlers candy and a new purse that i love :cloud9: Also i got my hair colored and curled and will post a pic after my update :blush: DH and I didnt dtd because we were both tired but thats okay because we cuddled our way to sleep. We had a lovely dinner. I cooked a whole chicken with mashed potatoes, corn, and cornbread. DH loved it of course so im happy. And he also loves my hair. Actually everyone i seen loves it :cloud9: Im cd35/8dpo and no sign of AF so thats good. That reminds me that yesterday dh said, "hey, what happened to your period..its 2 days late!" I looked at him like :shock: Didnt know he actually pays attention but i told him that i most likely o'd later which therefore i give until the 20th and he said oh okay. Whew so now i got time to secretly test :haha: This morning while i went to use the bathroom and also last night...i had watery white cm. And it looked like i just finished dtd with DH..thats how watery it was :shrug: I dont know whats going on this cycle but I have alot of cm to be close to the end of my cycle. Around this time...i suppose to be have sticky cm not watery and alot of it :shrug: Hoping this does mean a bfp is brewing and Friday's test will prove it. Praying that I have a bfp for our anniversary because that would be the most amazing gift ever..well 2nd to me being blessed with my DH :blush:

Here's the hair pic and a cute pic of my baby niece :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120214_174548.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120214_183124.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Conina

Awww loving the hair and how gorgeous is your niece???

Fx for your BFP!!


----------



## deafgal01

Sexy hair!!!!!! I'm amazed you two didn't even do the deed. :shock: :thumbup: I can relate on the tired part. :rofl:

Your niece is so so so CUTE!!!! I can't wait for you to have babies of your own to raise. :yipee: I bet you're working your way to a bfp. I hope these are good signs.

I'm on 13 cd... Had watery cm yesterday/today so we'll see if I'm gearing up to ovulate soon. I'm keeping track with the opk (testing 2 to 3 times a day whenever possible with concentrated urine).


----------



## mzswizz

Conina & DG-Thanks i really love the style and color :cloud9: And my niece is sooo alert she is almost 3 months and she's already making her little sounds, she lifted her head and held it up since she was like a month, and she now turns her head and follows you oh and i am going to catch her when she smiles. She loves to smile :cloud9: 

DG-i cant wait for both of us to have LOs of our own :blush: And yes dh said the funniest thing last night. He said, "I would beat your brains out but im tired and see that you're tired too" :shock: :rofl: I need my brain what is wrong with him :rofl: Also, fxed for you. No matter what im still going to be hopeful each cycle for you.

Conina-2 more days left before i test and im getting nervous now.

AFM, i dont know whats going on with the cm but shouldn't my cm be going away not coming full force :shrug: Every time it comes..it feels like i either peed myself or i sat up right after dtd with dh and we didnt even dtd. Something definately is different.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Mz - Hair looks beautiful :)
How cute is ur niece arrhhh <3 she looks so pretty

Sounds very promising :) keep my fingers crossed for ur bfp ladies inm sure it will be very soon 
Can't wait for the test result :D x


----------



## mzswizz

Mrs-Thanks! How are you today?

AFM, im sooo tempted to test today hehe :haha:


----------



## Mrs Davies

I'm doing good thanks mz :) got 1st midwife appt 2mo lill bit scared dnt now what to expect :/ 

Hah don't now how you have the power to wait cause I culdnt x


----------



## mzswizz

gl at the appt 2moro. And im only 9dpo so i doubt i will get anything to show up. Thats why im just trying to wait it out a little bit longer. Atleast until im around 11dpo


----------



## holywoodmum

Yikes lots to catch up on, just off for a read!


----------



## holywoodmum

Mrs D, I wouldn't worry about discharge, but i have no idea about cysts? Hope the MW appt goes well!
MZ, did you test today? Sounds like you've had a nice few days... your hair looks fab!
Conina, did you get a pressie yet? DH informed me that the laptop he bought for my birthday, which I got a month late at the weekend (We couldn't decide on one...) was also a valentine's present - and any future present giving occasion for the next few months! (that'll be Mothers' day too then!)
Hi Miss Mitch :wave: I'm sorry to hear about your angel Olivia :hugs: Can I ask what the pm result means?
DG, hey, hope it goes well with your OPKs - won't be long til a +++ hopefully!

As for me, been away for a few days with DH and the girls, so hence I've not been online. Had our scan yesterday - the baby is measuring big already! The doc was like, yes, bang on 12 weeks - I was like, erm, I'm only meant to be 11!
I hope you don't mind me attaching a piccie! I just love to see it!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Love the pic holy! And im testing on friday. If i dont get a bfp this cycle then its onto the ov digis so i will know now :happydance: And since you are measuring 12 weeks..maybe you o'd earlier then you think :shrug:


----------



## holywoodmum

mzswizz said:


> Love the pic holy! And im testing on friday. If i dont get a bfp this cycle then its onto the ov digis so i will know now :happydance: And since you are measuring 12 weeks..maybe you o'd earlier then you think :shrug:

Yeah I guess that's true about ovulating earlier... I wasn't sure when I ov that month, so I could have caught the egg earlier I suppose! Will see what the 20 week scan says about dates anyway!


----------



## mzswizz

Cant wait. Because if you are 1 week ahead that means you are 1 week closer to your due date :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Well, cm is stretchy- not SUPER stretchy just yet, so I guess that makes it watery still. :shrug: OPK haven't shown a positive yet but the second line finally started showing up so I guess it will get darker in the next few days (probably this weekend). I'll have to grab my DH and get some love session time in tonight before I go work. :-= Somehow I know my DH won't object to that since he'll be missing me this weekend. :haha: I won't be home from Friday night to Tuesday morning so I need to make most of it when we do bd. :shrug: I hope I get my dark opk by that point too (Friday afternoon if not before). :dohh: cuz after Friday afternoon, I won't have a chance to test my urine. :dohh: Oh well. Based on previous cycles I got the darker opk on 15 and 16 cd. It's 14 today so maybe it will be darker tomorrow. :shrug:

Mz- Fingers crossed you're gonna have a bfp. Thanks for saying you'll still hope for me each cycle. :flower: I need someone to believe that for me. I probably won't think that for the next few cycles but then again, miracles can still happen. :shrug: I just don't want to set myself up for a bigger disappointment when the news goes downhill if the medicine that DH is taking isn't doing the job. :shrug: You know what I mean.

Mrs D- good luck at your appt tomorrow. I'm sure it'll go great!

Holy- wow... 12 weeks?! Dang... That baby must be growing good in there. :thumbup: I'll be curious whether that baby stays ahead of its growth expectations or not, and whether baby decides to come early before 40 weeks (but after 37 weeks). :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Get going DG!! Hope you catch that egg!:thumbup:

Holy - cute scan pic! Much clearer than mine! Are you at the Ulster? I have my 20 week scan next week so hopefully we'll see more then.

Still no present for me :nope::nope:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope your gift arrives soon, Conina. What day is your scan on next week?

I may be able to catch that egg... :smug: But there'll probably be no spermies trying to meet it. :dohh: :haha: :rofl: :shrug: Ah well, I will keep trying. I'm bound to get it one of these days. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Of course im always here to be everyone's cheerleader :haha: And hopefully it gets dark for you tomorrow. :thumbup:

Conina-Cant wait for you next scan.

Currently, im cd36/9dpo and in my head i thought i would be 11dpo tomorrow but in reality i am going to be 10dpo so yesterday's test was really at 8dpo not 9dpo :dohh: But anyways. DH and I dtd last night. We actually dtd 3 times last night :blush: Okay and now i figured out the difference between my cm and dh's leftovers. Okusually when i wipe after dtd...the tp is just wet as if water touched it. There's no stretching and its more of a dry feeling. But the cm i have been getting is watery but creamy and thick and white. Yesterday, it happened again where it was just leaking out and im like not again. CM was all over my underwear. Good thing DH came home just in time and we showered. Hoping this really means a bfp for me.


----------



## deafgal01

Just tested with a opk... line's getting darker, it's not that DARK yet but it is definitely darker than yesterday's opk. :thumbup: So I should be gearing up to o over the next few days. :happydance:

How's everyone? Mz- I bet you get a bfp soon!


----------



## mzswizz

DG-yay so it should be any day now :happydance: And i tested with frer. It was a bfn but im only 9dpo. Now im thinking about testing on saturday instead of tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

:cloud9: I am hoping I get the DARK opk tomorrow. :-= cuz I won't get a chance to retest the opk again until Tuesday. :dohh: So I might miss the surge but if it goes dark tomorrow, well that'll narrow down the possibilities for me.

Mz- I think you should definitely test Saturday. I shall have to do a sneaky loo check in or something... :haha: Then again it's not gonna be that hard to check in. :-= I will have a few spare moments here and there and a room to hide out in where I can access stuff on my phone. :-=


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im going to test on Saturday. AF isnt due until the 21st so it'll be 3 days before AF due date. So we shall see. I have one test left. Really hoping for a bfp..if not then using next paycheck to by the 20 ct. cb digi opk


----------



## deafgal01

Only one left? :shock: When is pay day for you?


----------



## holywoodmum

evening all.
Yes, Ulster Conina - hope your 20 week scan goes well - they were really good at mine last time, DH was running late, but they managed to wait so he could see it too! Can't believe you still got no gift - it had better be good!
DG, are you working all weekend? Def get some BD in now, it's the days before you OV that are your best chance, as the sperm can live 5 days, and the egg only 1!
MZ, hope you get your BFP on Sat - mine was BFN at 9dpo and BFP at 12...
And on that note, when you were saying maybe I ov earlier, I don't think I could have cos of that bfn at 9dpo - if I'd OVd earlier, I'd have had an earlier BFP too...


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Yes only one left. Next payday is on the 24th for me. But i still ahve money to go get a test if i want to. So with that being said...im testing tomorrow :rofl:

Holy-Thats true. Hmm wonder why your baby is measuring a week ahead :shrug: I guess we will never know.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I intend to jump my husband this afternoon. :smug: He won't know what hit him. :haha: Yeah, I won't see my husband at all this weekend from Friday afternoon until Tuesday morning. :dohh:


----------



## holywoodmum

Cos it's a bg brute like its sisters! (9lb3 and 12lb0.5!)


----------



## mzswizz

DG-I know i do surprise pounces and dh let's me. I dont know how you will manage without DH. I know i couldnt. 

Holy-Wow those are big babies


----------



## deafgal01

I don't know how I'll manage either. :shrug: At least I'll come home Tuesday wanting some SEX when I do finally see him. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

thats true.

Oh BTW, here is my pic of my lovely evap. I took the pic at 15 mins because i forgot to do it at the 10 minute mark :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Conina

Mz - are you sure that's an evap? Looks like there's colour there to me!!

Holywood - 12lb?????? Jeez you're a hero!!

Well I got the first part of my valentines present last night, which he admitted was the "not very exciting" part of it - a cover and a light for my Kindle.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I say you should :test: again. It can't be a evap... I bet you're gonna have a nice dark bfp soon.


----------



## Conina

I'm going to copy the picture and show it to the experts on another thread - will let you know what they think


----------



## Conina

Well it's unanimous on the other thread - definite BFP!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Conina said:


> Mz - are you sure that's an evap? Looks like there's colour there to me!!
> 
> Holywood - 12lb?????? Jeez you're a hero!!
> 
> Well I got the first part of my valentines present last night, which he admitted was the "not very exciting" part of it - a cover and a light for my Kindle.

NO, just 11lb, not quite so bad! I think the kindle things aren't too bad a gift :) 



Conina said:


> Well it's unanimous on the other thread - definite BFP!!

I thought so too, but it's a bit smudgy... test again mz!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Mz That look like very promising i think you should defo test again :D


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. How are you all? I tested today and you will get the update in my update :haha: This morning i think is a defo bfn though. Im only 10dpo today so im not counting myself out yet.

AFM, im cd37/10dpo. I did test today but i think its a bfn. DH and I dtd last night also. Today i go into work and I wont be back home until 6pm. But atleast tomorrow im only working a 4 hour shift :happydance: Im only 10dpo so im still not out yet :thumbup: I have 4 more days before AF shows and im hoping she doesnt show but we shall see. Tomorrow is dh and i 6 yr anniversary. Usually we do something small but when its our wedding anniversary, we usually go out etc. I like the fact that my AF has been extended though because i didnt want to go into bleeding again after that 20 day bleed :nope: So im happy that i am getting more than 2 weeks off of the bleeding :happydance: So now DH and i are just dtd as much as possible because we dont know how long the next one will be :haha: Im not really feeling bad about the test because I know its still early. So just have to wait and see. Might test on Monday. Dont know yet.

Here's the pic of today's test...the top is yesterday's and the bottom is today's

BTW..i tweeked it because the picture was blurry so i just put auto brightness, auto contrast on it. Didnt do anything with any colors etc.
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

Conina-Mind if i ask which thread? :blush:


----------



## Conina

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...you-wanted-know-poas-but-were-afraid-ask.html

:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks I saw the thread. Well im getting my hopes lifted again. Im thinking i could've gotten a negative because i didnt hold the test in my wee long enough. Last time i held it for 10 secs in the cup and thats how i got yesterday's test answer. But this time i held it for 5 seconds and i thought it was a faulty test because it took almost 1 minute or just for the wee to start passing through the window. It wouldnt move and i was like huh is this test faulty and then i finally saw the wetness going through so maybe thats why i could've gotten a negative? :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Oh and BTW, forgot to say last night...DH and I were in the shower and when i went to wash my bbs..my nipples were VERY sensitive :shrug: I had to be slow and gentle when soaping that area. And when we dtd last night and DH was grabbing i whinced a few times. They dont hurt as bad now but i was like whoa i wonder why that happened.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sound all very promising mz :) soo fixed for you <3 

i think you should defooo do another test <3 Mabe try a digi


----------



## mzswizz

im going to test on monday and depending on the results, then i will decide a digi or not.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im nauseous when im hungry but when i eat i feel fine. And i can feel my nipples rubbing against my bra and they are VERY sensitive :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd38/11dpo today. Also.."Happy 6th year Anniversary Babes :blush:" Ok now that i got that out the way :haha: My nipples are still killing me and i dont know why. I tested today and im waiting for the time frame so i can look. So will update soon. Hoping i get my bfp soon though. I really dont want to worry about another cycle of ttc but if i have to then i will. DH and I both work today but hopefully he gets off early enough to hang out and celebrate. Im thinking he wont be able to get a bfp as a anniversary gift just yet. Im 3 days away from AF due date. Hopefully something appears atleast. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

another bfn
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120218_082134.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## holywoodmum

:S I was so certain the one from the other day was a bfp... I really hope this is still it for you - three days before AF due is still early for a definitive result!


----------



## mzswizz

i might have line eye but i think i see a faint line on the tweeked picture :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

And my nipples are killing me...my boobs feel super heavy and i feel :sick: and i know its due to not eating yet. I really feel like im pregnant because last time i was pregnant my bbs felt just like this. I never get bbs pain and this came out of nowhere. Also, last night it hurt to dtd while dh was on top and i had a sharp pain in my right lower abdominal side. Not only that but that pain feels like its coming back :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Hmmm Mz I can't see properly on the photo. But the sore boobs are def a good sign. Fx!!

AFM I finally got the rest of my valentine's present and it was worth waiting for - a gift box of Haribo!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

well, if you can bear to wait, then don't test again until Monday.
Happy anniversary, and I hope you and your DH get some time to enjoy your day together!


----------



## holywoodmum

ooooh yum! Can I share :winkwink:


----------



## Conina

I've already been asked to bring it into work!! Plus DH keeps eating them - oi!! Hands off my present!!


----------



## mzswizz

what a lovely gift Conina!! 

Holy-yes im going to wait until Tuesday.

And after eating i felt better..the nausea isnt as bad now but my bbs are killing me especially since i have a bra on. Certain movements make them hurt. Hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Conina

My present!!
 



Attached Files:







426953_10150616019378685_700623684_9084964_1756360007_n.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzswizz

omg i love it!!! wish dh got something like that for me. Might have to order it for myself :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

wow, that's fab!


----------



## Miss Mitch

Hi ladies,
Sorry haven't been on or replied, was back in bloody hospital wednesday with an infection and needed a d+c :( xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Miss Mitch said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry haven't been on or replied, was back in bloody hospital wednesday with an infection and needed a d+c :( xx



:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope your ok miss mitch :hugs:
Hope you dont mind me asking but why did you have to have d&c :nope:


----------



## Conina

Awww sorry Miss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Some of the afterbirth hadn't left my body so it had cause an infection, so had to have the d+c to get it all out. I need success stories after a d+c to cheer me up :( xx


----------



## Mrs Davies

Well Apparently your more fertile once youve had a d&c some ladies have gotten pregnant almost straight away <3 :winkwink:

so ill keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Ooh really? Gosh I hope so, after my luck lately I wonder if thats possible! But that does make me feel better so thank you :) xx


----------



## mzswizz

I've had a d&c before. I think the only good thing about it is....all the ice cream you can eat to make you feel better :haha: I wish i was more fertile after d&c but my body took forever to decrease the hcg levels to 0 so i couldnt even ttc until like 3 or 4 months after d&c but only my body wouldnt cooperate :haha:

AFM, im currently cd40/13dpo. DH wanted me to take a digi and I did but i knew it was going to be negative...which it was. AF is due tomorrow so just going to wait for her to come. But the weird thing is..i just got a "feeling" she's not. Maybe its me trying to be hopeful or something but i dont know. I just feel "weird". And my nipples still hurt so that has to be a good sign right? Just got to wait around to see what happens. Last night, had a dream that AF came so maybe it was just preparing me :shrug: Im off today so im going to just try and relax. Let's see if that works out.


----------



## Mrs Davies

mz did u ssay youve taken a digi xx


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it was negative though.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ok well i now your not surpose 2 do it n evry1 say dnt but have you opened it ? 

Cause i got a negative on my cb digi when i 1st tested but i new i was preggo just a feelin :D, SOOOO i opened mine up & it had 2 line n the 3rd line was light, so i tested about 5days later got my 1st positive with 1st response thn got positive wid me digi when i opened that 1 was the same as my neg but the 3rd line was darker ;)


----------



## mzswizz

really? was the digi you had the one that tells you how far along you were? Yes, i opened the cb digi :blush: It had two lines..the first line was dark and the 2nd line was faint. So i was like yep definately negative.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Yeh was the digi thats tells you how far :) i dunno mz id test agen in a few days :D
You neva now


----------



## mzswizz

no unfortunately in the U.S.A. we dont have those cb digis. We only have the ones that say pregnant or not pregnant. Im going to post a pic of the test strip.


----------



## mzswizz

now the test had some water damage because dh poured out some water where the test strip was :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120220_094936.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ohh Right, well isnt it like a normal test if u have 2 lne ur preggers anyway :shrug:

cause you can defo see the 2nd line x:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

for the digis i think it is normal 2 have 2 lines thats why they said to disregard the lines. And yes i have a light second line but i think digis also detect lh too so :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

my frer evap from yesterday..i know its an evap because once again its after time limit so stupid frers and their pink evaps :growlmad:

By the way the bottom test is the equate and even though i couldnt get a picture of it..it too has evaps. A faint pink + Oh well
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked 2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









img tweaked.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Davies

ohh mz must be driving u insane just want a BFP, but you can see the 2nd line on the 2nd piccy :).


----------



## mzswizz

yes im going crazy. Im thinking if af doesnt show on friday i will put money aside to get bloodwork done.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Yeah i dont blame ya i think thats probley the best thing to do saves keep spending on money test esp if u are preggo n its not showing up :/ xx


----------



## mzswizz

yes because i know i spent too much on tests.


----------



## holywoodmum

I swear by the internet cheapies - got my bfp on those in this and last pregnancy :)
I'm not sure those are evaps, they're very pink. don't be downhearted about the digi, they are far less sensitive than many of the other tests available :)
FX af stays well away tomorow!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks holy. A woman who is on another thread is shipping ic's to me so hopefully i get an answer with those.


----------



## holywoodmum

Did your ICs arrive? How is testing going, have you tested again?! x


----------



## mzswizz

Not yet she said she shipped them out today.

AFM, currently im cd43/16dpo. 2 days late of AF. All i am getting is lots of creamy cm. I tested with an equate again. It came back negative. So blood test it is. Really dont know whats going on with my body and i still have sore nipples, i wake up with headaches and this morning i feel sick and when i brushed my teeth..ALOT of blood came from gums :shrug: I guess my body is doing its own thing. Maybe this whacky bleeding is affecting AF or something. DH also told me that I am very hot and thats how i feel. Was really hoping to get a bfp today but oh well. 

Here are the pics taken at 10 min mark...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120223_081316.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









img_20120223_081316-inverted.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120223_081940.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## holywoodmum

I'd say there was a line on that first pic of the test... 
But a blood test sounds like a good call, you'll know one way or another then! How exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

holy-Thanks. You know you are the 3rd woman to say that same exact pic has a line. So im feeling pretty good. How are you?


----------



## holywoodmum

not too shoddy :) Sore chest/throat today if I breathe in too deeply, which is a little odd, but nothing too untoward...
DH home this weekend :happydance: and he should be signing the contract on our new rental house tonight


----------



## mzswizz

hope you feel better and thats great about the rental house!! congrats.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd44/17dpo. I already put my fmu in a cup this morning so going to test soon. Im going to buy the $tree brand and see what happens. After seeing soooo many confusing tests for me..i am just feeling like i am out. I see women getting bfps by now and im still trying to figure out whats wrong. It just makes me feel like im out and i just need to stop testing and await for AF to come. Im just tired of dealing with whacky AFs that make me think it could be this month or that month and it never happens. (Sigh) woke up feeling down as you can tell. DH and I did dtd last night and it was weird this time because of the fact it feels like no matter how "far" up he went...it didnt feel like it was "deep" enough (sorry tmi). Usually it feels like an ouch you are hitting my cervix go back :growlmad: moment but last night i was like ummm i think my cervix disappeared :haha: And nothing but creamy cm im getting still. Yesterday, i checked my cervix and it was low and hard but it was nothing but white cm on my finger :shrug: But last night when i didnt even "feel" him touching my cervix and "I" was trying to make him go further in..he looked at me crazy and also i had to think...well where DID my cervix go. Still late for AF and have to work today. Today is also payday so happy because of that. Tomorrow is Saturday so going to get my bloods done first thing in the morning. Oh and yesterday, I was hot ALL DAY and just took my temperature hoping i didnt have a fever or anything and it was 98.6F so i dont know if thats good or bad :shrug: And today marks 1 week that my nipples have been sore/sensitive. Guess patience is a virtue right :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

negative...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120224_083640.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- Maybe your body is one of those small stats that need a blood test to tell if you're pregnant or not. :shrug: I would be pretty sure you are based on your symptoms. It has to be frustrating having wacky af. :dohh: :hugs:

Holy- that's great about the rental. Hope you feel better soon.

Conina- hope you're doing alright.

Everyone else I may have missed- :hi: How are you doing?

As for me, I'm just passing the days by. Should see AF in about 8 days. :shrug: I didn't bd very much this cycle- have been so busy. :dohh: DH's going to schedule his blood test soon (he's already been on the medicine for 4 weeks so 2 more weeks til he can have the levels checked).


----------



## mzswizz

maybe i o'd later than i thought :shrug: and gl for your dh


----------



## Conina

Mz - your cycles have been really weird recently. I hope this is it for you.

DG - GL to you and DH!

As for me, I'm doing great. 20 week scan was yesterday and everything looked fine - all progressing as it should. Unfortunately the photos we got were rubbish, but here's the cutest one - its wee feet!!
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## holywoodmum

i think it gets much harder to get a good 'photo' the bigger the baby is!
DG, hope you get some good news about this medication!
MZ, weird eh, it's a long cycle, but like you said maybe you OV'd later?


----------



## mzswizz

I MUST ADMIT I LOVE THE FACT OF NOT HAVING AF HERE SO ATLEAST I CAN ENJOY DTD :haha: 

CONINA-LOVELY PIC!! IS THAT THE WIIDLE FEET


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today sucks for me. I am tired to the max. Been dozing off at work, hungry, thirsty, irritable and just want to SCREAM at someone. Today just isnt my day. I am ready to go home NOW. Ugh i just want to sleep all day with no worries. I feel like crap and now i have a headache..just when i thought things couldnt get worse. And my nipples still hurt and keep randomly getting erect ugh. What a day.


----------



## deafgal01

Poor you Mz. :hugs: I had a rough morning too. :wacko: The students all had to change sheets on their beds- normally lately I have only 4 to help with cuz 2 don't need changing sheets every 2 weeks (they change theirs more frequently due to bed-wetting issue). Then I have 2 others who are independent/old enough to do without help. But no, :dohh: This morning every single one needed help with their beds except 1. :dohh: So that was like 6 beds I had to help with and on top of all that, there was one student who was awake the entire time the girls were getting ready but she "chose" to sit there and stare away/do nothing for 40 minutes. :shrug: Then by time she finally got ready, we ran out of time to do her hair so we went off to cafeteria and school- which she was in a pouty mood by that point. :dohh: That kid really sticks to her routine one way or another regardless of time. :shrug: Luckily her teacher saved the day- she had a ponytail holder in the classroom that she was able to give to the student to use and put a smile back on her face. Phew. :thumbup: I think it's a successful morning when we've been late for EVERYTHING except for school- as long they get to school on time, I'm happy.


----------



## mzswizz

wow what a rough morning you had DG.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Needless to say, that's not one of the worst mornings I've had. :haha: No, the worst one was Wednesday when I had two students run straight into each other (by accident) and then had to clean up vomit off the table at breakfast. :sick: :wacko: Luckily I have not seem to get sick. Phew.


----------



## mzswizz

i wouldve added to the puke :rofl: I dont know how you do it :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I don't know how I do it either, Mz. I think I will say that I'm just insane enough. :shrug: In fact, I was chuckling to myself all the way home in the car Wednesday morning. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-you are a very strong woman i must say :haha:

AFM, im currently cd45/18dpo. Yesterday was a bad day for me. When i got home...dh wanted to show some attention but i REALLY wasnt in the mood. My nipples hurt like heck and every time he touch I get even more pissed off. Unfortunately they still hurt and now i cant have the a/c off in the house because i get VERY hot. I would say DH and I dtd last night but DH did all the work but we did dtd last night. Also, I fell asleep on the couch at 9:30pm and dh woke me up so we can go upstairs around 12am so as you can tell i was tired. Also took my temperature vaginally this morning and it is at 98.6F. I was suppose to go get my bloods done today but the place is closed :dohh: Which sucks. So now i might have to wait until Monday because i work early morning tomorrow. I guess this is really testing my patience and how much I can wait. Im not going to stress about it anymore...but in the meantime i did happen to find my answer hpts that i hid from myself :blush: Atleast its something to feed my poas urge until i go get the bloods done. Well my nipples are STILL sensitive, i wake up with headaches, im tired, irritable, temp is at 98.6F still and im eating more. If this isnt a bfp then i dont know what my body is doing :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope you're leading up to a bfp. It's all sounding promising but your body is confusing. :wacko:

I don't know how I do it half the time. :haha: I'm not that strong of a woman. :shrug: Least I don't think I am. Everyone seems to think so though. Maybe I'm blessed with a strong stomach. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Well the woman from the other thread said i should recieve the 10 ic's and some opks either today or tomorrow yay :happydance: Will be waiting to see if i get them today because i can then start poas tomorrow :haha: And yes you must have a strong stomach..i know just cleaning up the dog's vomit gets me kind of sick to the stomach.


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: it varies sometimes... There are times when i don't get sick just cleaning up the vomit and then there are other times I do feel gaggy while cleaning it up. Maybe it depends on how much there is to clean up? I don't know. Easier to clean up if it's smaller volume maybe? Then again it might depend on individuals.


----------



## mzswizz

True. I have noticed..the smaller the amount..the less sick i feel.


----------



## deafgal01

Sometimes it's still just foul to clean up. :rofl: aka- cleaning up our dog's vomits... :haha: :shrug:

How are you doing today? I can't wait for you to get these ic. Even better- can't wait for you to get your blood tested to see what the levels are like. I'm hoping they indicate you're pregnant.


----------



## mzswizz

DG im good other than hungry and then on and off not feeling good. But always feeling hot and the AC is on. I have been going to work without my jacket..that's how hot i been feeling :shrug: Hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope that is a good sign... I'm just having a lazy day in. I'm going to a birthday party for a 1 year old later today though. :wacko: It's my cousin's daughter and I haven't seen her since she was born last year in Feb. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Hope you have fun at the birthday party :thumbup:

AFM, i had breakfast earlier. Had mcdonald's. I ordered hot cakes with sausage AND a bacon, egg and cheese bagel AND ate all of it and still didnt feel completely full :shock: I would only order one thing at mcdonalds and be full from that but nope not this time. If dh knew he probably would've said yeah you're pregnant :rofl: And getting lots of creamy cm. The AC is on but i still feel very hot :shrug: Im tired and think im going to find a little snack. I got a couple more hours before i go to work so might just take a nap too. My nipples are STILL hurting but right now they dont because they are not erect so thank goodness for a break with that. Any little thing brush up against them and bam they are erect which is even more painful then when they are not erect and hurting. Come on body..tell me whats going on.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I bet you're pregnant. Pigging out like that- classic. :thumbup: Poor you on the nipples.

I got full at breakfast- I usually can eat everything but I was full so didn't finish my pancakes and 1 slice of bacon and 1/2 of a sausage link. :shrug: Oh well... At least it's a beautiful day out.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-I hope so. Im just ready to go to work so i can come back home and sleep :sleep:


----------



## deafgal01

You're gonna be counting down the hours to getting home and sleep. :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

oh yes i will be counting down. I am only going to be doing 4 hours today :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

At least 4 hours will be short and fast. :thumbup: Better than the 8 hours I do daily at my job.


----------



## mzswizz

yes better than my normal 8 hour schedule


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: 8 hours sometimes seem so long doesn't it?


----------



## mzswizz

yes longer than it suppose to be :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I know I felt like time was moving oh so slow Thursday night at work. :haha: I was relieved when it was finally 8. :rofl: Too bad the weekends aren't as slow. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Davies

Ladies your lucky you only have to do 8hours. 
I do 12hrs shifts :( n believe me the time goes slow :)
N sorry bout ur nipples mz mine are like tha all the time not comfy are they :/ n 
Least ur eating well I can eat a full meal cause I feel 2 ill :( boo but I'm enjoyin evrymin of it :D fx for
Tha BFP all sounds good :D whhhhooooo


----------



## deafgal01

:dohh: I forgot there are people who work 12 hours (or more). :shock: How do you do it? :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Exactly. 6 needs to just fly here already :rofl:

Mrs-Thanks hopefully this means bfp.

AFM, the package arrived today of the opk and ics :happydance: Cant wait to start testing :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: So glad to hear the package finally arrived. I can't wait to see the results. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Even though...i havent held my urine :blush: Im trying out the opk and ic. For the opk she said that a positive should show in 40 seconds but wait 15 mins and for the ic i should read in 5 mins so wish me luck :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: :dust: :dust: :dust: GOOD LUCK!!!!! Bring us that bfp pretty please! We're overdue for one.


----------



## mzswizz

I got a pos opk and what looks like a neg hpt. Hmm maybe im o'ing now oorrrr maybe i am pregnant but it can only register on an opk :shrug: Thw lines came up instantly on the opk.
 



Attached Files:







img tweaked.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Davies

I think if you work with good people shuldnt have a problem but its when your 
With people who dnt wanna work makes it harder for you! 

Ohh that's brill news mz fingers crossed for BFP x


----------



## deafgal01

That's also true... If you enjoy the people you work with, then the long shifts isn't that bad. :thumbup:


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm not sure that's a neg


----------



## deafgal01

Is it possible the levels aren't high enough for a pregnancy test to detect it? That could be why the opk registered it and the hpt didn't?


----------



## mzswizz

My temp this morning was 98.6F AND THE OPK WAS IMMEDIATELY POSITIVE SO I DONT KNOW


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- you're still in with a chance. If you were gearing up to ovulate, wouldn't the temp have dropped right before you ovulated?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it would've but it has been at a steady 98.6 so far so i dont know


----------



## deafgal01

You're probably pregnant then...


----------



## mzswizz

well i dont know. maybe its gearing up for it but 98.6 is post ov temp and my cervix was low and hard one day which means i o'd ug hthis is crazy :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

It is a crazy mind-boggling journey that would make anyone insane... :wacko: Hope your body tells you one way or another that you're pregnant and soon.


----------



## mzswizz

yes come on body..tell me whats going on. It would be funny if i end up like the ladies on i didnt know i was pregnant :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That would be funny indeed. I'd probably watch that one episode you're in and tell DH that "oh there's my friend Mz." He'd be like "what are you talking about?" :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: i think that would be a very comical episode because all the things i would say let alone do to my DH :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Definitely... Your DH would be like "I knew all along she was pregnant. " You'd be like "no you didn't... We both thought I might be but quit thinking that after all the results said otherwise." :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: you hit my dh with a nail on the head :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Well you talk about him so much that I feel like we know him well enough. :haha: I know I talk about mine so much too. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

thats true :rofl:

AFM, im currently cd46/19dpo. DH and I dtd this morning. He is off today but im not. My temp this morning was 99.2F and i got a bold positive on the opk this morning. Nothing else to report.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120226_084728.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Wohoo you go girl! Get it on and hopefully that leads to a bfp or something. :wohoo: :yipee:

I'm stressed out today. :nope: I tried to renew my fafsa online and the stupid pin request is gonna take up to 3 days to clear. :grr: I wanted to do it TODAY, now and be done with it. Not in 3 days, not in a week, Today... Blah, it has to have up to 3 days to "clear" my info with ss to make sure I'm not making up who I am. :dohh: Just because I couldn't even frigging remember my pin number. :grr: I'm glad i only have to do this once a year. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

ugh i been through that what a headache. And speaking of headaches im having a rough day at work with one right now ugh not a good day.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: :flower: I hope things look up for you soon. I gave up on the fafsa thing and said screw it, it can wait til later this week. :haha: I still have a little bit of time anyways (deadline is Mar. 10th).

At least I was productive in getting my english homework/exams done. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

good for you! i aam exhausted and ready to go home and i feel nauseous :sick:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Hope you're home by now. I spent rest of day napping/sleeping. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-actually when i got home...dh and i ended up driving to visit the parents and didnt come home until 10:30pm :dohh:

AFM, well im currently cd47/20dpo. AF still hasnt arrived yet so im still feeling hopeful. I have to go to a class for work today and wont be back on until 12pm which would be in 3-4 hours from now. Also, this morning my temp is 99.5F :shock: so it is rising. So i can rule out late ov i guess :shrug: Here are the test pics..first one is today's tests and the next ones are all the tests put together from oldest (top) to newest (bottom)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_073957.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20120227_074146.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Maybe you're preggers...


----------



## mzswizz

dg-i hope so but i never know. and i was going to do the blood test today and when i called i got the automated service saying they are closed for 2 weeks due to rennovations so i called my doc and the earliest they can put me is march 15th ugh


----------



## Mrs Davies

15th march is milessss away :(, 
Hopefully youl get your BFP by then & 
You'll be going for them 2 confirm :D xx


----------



## mzswizz

Mrs-I know! I hope something happens between that time.


----------



## mzswizz

Well update for me. I just went to an urgent care center to get my blood drawn. They said that i should be getting the results tomorrow :happydance: And if they're negative...i give it until march 15th which would've been my doc appt date and its also mark 1 month of no AF. Then either go back for bloods or take an hpt. I had to pay $40 there which sucked but hey its $10 less than what i would've paid to see my ob/gyn. Now all i can do is wait. The woman asked me questions and said ummm i think you're pregnant and then the doc came in and said what do you think pregnant or not...i told him i feel like im pregnant but the bloods will say. And explained everything and said if they come back negative then i can come back but i'll go to the one closer to me around that time and see what happens. But thats if AF doesnt show up.


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: So this time tomorrow we'll know for sure one way or another! I bet you're preggers. :-=


----------



## Conina

Ooooh exciting Mz - let us know as soon as you hear!!


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies!!!

How is everyone, sorry I've been Mia, I've been busy with mommy duty, lol...can you believe Esme will be 12 weeks on Friday, time flies!

I keep trying to add pictures, but I have an iPad and it just won't let me, so please feel free to add me as a FB friend...

Rebekah Naomi Wilbur
https://www.facebook.com/rnwilbur?ref=tn_tnmn

I have pictures and videos of little missy.

I already want another baby, my husband and I are back to ntnp already, we decided we will ttc again in July....as this is when my best friend, Whois getting married, will be ttc too!! 
Can't wait to give Ezzy a little brother or sister...

Mz, so happy to hear you ay be preggers! Fingers crossed for you.

Deaf gal, any updates?

Mrs and conina...how's the first tri treated you?


----------



## mzswizz

dg & conina-i will update. hopefully they call this morning.

Sweedot-Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :flower: We missed you. I just added you on FB. Your daughter is gorgeous :cloud9: And wow 12 weeks already?! Time sure has flown by.

AFM, today im cd48/21dpo. Well not sure about the dpo but i know for a fact that im on cd48 today. Today i suppose to get my blood results so just awaiting for that. They open at 8am so i will give them until 12pm before i start calling about it. I didnt test with the ic today because i am awaiting the results. Even when i get the blood results back..im still going to be in the middle because the only thing that can let me know whats going on is AF. So if the test comes back negative then im waiting for march 15th before i start testing again and thats if AF doesnt show between that time. DH and I dtd last night so if i am o'ing super late in my cycle then we should've caught the egg. My temp today is 99.2F so its still high up there. Now speaking of temps, when i talked to the student nurse about my temperatures..she was lost. She asked why do i take my temperature and I said i do the basal body temperature to check and confirm when ov occurs. And she looked lost. But then i explained to her that my temp for 3 days were 98.5F, 98.6F and then 99.5F and she said well it would spike up when you ov. And then i thought what is she talking about. The temp will have a dip and then 3 higher temps CONFIRM ov which is the low temp. You think I could tell her that :dohh: If she asked me why im taking my temp..then obviously she wouldnt know. Just had to say that :haha: Now, im off today so im going to clean up and schedule doc appts for my dh to see a specialist and to also take a test at the doctor. But for now im just going to relax a little :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies...women on another thread kept saying they can see lines on the bottom hcg ic which was yesterday's test so i inverted the pic and also tweaked it. Here's the original, the invert and the tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1









img.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Conina

Yay Sweedot's back!! :happydance::happydance: Good to hear from you and can't wait to see little Esme. I can't get on FB at work but will check the photos out later.

I'm doing great - I've had (touch wood) such an easy time so far and I've just started feeling movements etc regularly (in fact I'm being kicked as we speak!!)

Mz - I really hope you get some answers soon - your cycles really have been whacky for the last few months!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks just awaiting the call now.


----------



## mzswizz

Here's where i THINK i see a line :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







img_20120227_074236-inverted.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









img.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## deafgal01

:shrug: I don't see the line. Maybe I need glasses. :shrug:

Sweedot :hugs: we have missed you! I'm gonna add you to my fb. :thumbup: As for where I am... Well, definitely NOT pregnant... definitely still stuck where I've been all this time. :haha: Right now, course of action is for my dh to take medicine for his testosterone levels to be raised. If that's not helping, then we're looking at surgery this summer- not sure what the plan of action is beyond that. :dohh: So I guess that puts me in the not trying-not preventing for right now. I have my good and bad days- mostly good but there are a few bad days. :-= That's normal and to be expected I am told. :shrug:

Can't wait to check out pics of your lil girl on fb... I bet she's a sweetie pie. Wow- you're going to be trying for a second already?! after July! Good luck! :dust: It'd be cool if you could be bump buddies with your best friend in real life.


----------



## mzswizz

dg-if you blink you'll miss it :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I think that's the trouble. I can't stop blinking. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: same here if i stare 2 long i tend 2 start blinking alot :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: I think it's just my body's too tired to even think. :shrug: I need to let myself go to sleep soon. I'm not waiting up for anyone having labor or anything special today. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

or that could be the reason :rofl: 

AFM, i had french toasts and hashbrowns from Burger King and when i say its not agreeing with my stomach at all and I feel :sick: ugh not the best feeling in the world. Chewing mint gum helps out to some extent but i feel like i need to go empty it out my stomach.


----------



## deafgal01

You poor thing. my stomach was upset earlier. I don't know why. :shrug: It's fine now though. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. Im feeling better now.


----------



## mzswizz

oh btw, a woman inverted my pic and here's looks better than mines :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120227_074236.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

and the verdict is the test came back negative...so now we got to wait until march 15th. All this waiting and no process :haha: Atleast on the good side i know that.....dh and i still have time to dtd until we know SOMETHING :haha:


----------



## Sweedot

Conina said:


> Yay Sweedot's back!! :happydance::happydance: Good to hear from you and can't wait to see little Esme. I can't get on FB at work but will check the photos out later.
> 
> I'm doing great - I've had (touch wood) such an easy time so far and I've just started feeling movements etc regularly (in fact I'm being kicked as we speak!!)
> 
> Mz - I really hope you get some answers soon - your cycles really have been whacky for the last few months!

Awwwwww, you're in the nicest part of the regnancy right now, out of the awful first tri, getting a nice bump, feeling little movements...

I miss feeling Esme in my tummy, but I love having her here, lol
She's snoozing in her swing right now.:cloud9:


----------



## Sweedot

mzswizz said:


> and the verdict is the test came back negative...so now we got to wait until march 15th. All this waiting and no process :haha: Atleast on the good side i know that.....dh and i still have time to dtd until we know SOMETHING :haha:

:cry: sorry mz...but you CAN keep trying, you may have had super lae ov!


----------



## Sweedot

deafgal01 said:


> :shrug: I don't see the line. Maybe I need glasses. :shrug:
> 
> Sweedot :hugs: we have missed you! I'm gonna add you to my fb. :thumbup: As for where I am... Well, definitely NOT pregnant... definitely still stuck where I've been all this time. :haha: Right now, course of action is for my dh to take medicine for his testosterone levels to be raised. If that's not helping, then we're looking at surgery this summer- not sure what the plan of action is beyond that. :dohh: So I guess that puts me in the not trying-not preventing for right now. I have my good and bad days- mostly good but there are a few bad days. :-= That's normal and to be expected I am told. :shrug:
> 
> Can't wait to check out pics of your lil girl on fb... I bet she's a sweetie pie. Wow- you're going to be trying for a second already?! after July! Good luck! :dust: It'd be cool if you could be bump buddies with your best friend in real life.

Thanks!!!! I think you added me....:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-Thanks and im going to go pick up my test results right now/


----------



## deafgal01

Yup i did and your girl looks so sweet and adorable and all the good things...

Mz- hope results say you are pregnant!


----------



## mzswizz

i read the results and they're negative but they are in qualitative form which means it doesnt have the numbers :dohh: And many women including me said they should've did a quantitative tests because qualitative tests are based on the lab's criteria as being positive or negative. I believe that I am. I am going through a hot flash and i had to take my temp to make sure i didnt have a fever but it rose by .2 which i am now at 99.4F as my temp :shrug: The sides of my bbs are KILLING me, im hot, i feel :sick: and my nipples STILL hurt. Whats going on?!


----------



## deafgal01

darn it... I want to know what the numbers are. :dohh: Guess we wait til Mar. 15. *looks at calendar* That's still 2 weeks away! :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah i want to know the numbers too. And yes let's hope 2 weeks fly by. Im going to take a hpt ic on march 15th so let's see what happens. And then after that...going to schedule a doc appt if AF is still a no show so i can see my ob/gyn.


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like a plan. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah so now all we can do it wait.


----------



## deafgal01

Something tells me that's the hardest part. :haha: I can't sit on my hands and wait for Mar. 15. :wacko: I'm bound to go nuts before then.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-same here but dh and i are getting new phones today so i guess that, work and dh appts will keep me busy during the tww.


----------



## deafgal01

Easy for you... You've got things to keep distracted with. I don't have schoolwork next week since college is on spring break. :dohh: Oh well. I guess I can start on my project for one class. :-=


----------



## mzswizz

oh we can keep each other busy on here talking about our dogs and our crazy husbands :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I vote yes to that idea!!!!! Speaking of dogs, anything good/cute happen? Mine's just being boring snuggling next to me. :shrug:

:dohh: I knew I forgot something. I need to remember to buy Hope more food. She's running LOOOOOOOOW...


----------



## mzswizz

yes my dog Leah..she ran in the house and laid down and within 3 mins she was snoring and talking in her sleep. i thought it was cute and funny.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Now that's cute!!!!!! Funny too. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it was so cute. the funny part is my male dog booker looked at her with this funny face and looked at me like whats wrong with her :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: That's hilarious! Who says animals don't think?!


----------



## mzswizz

im telling you..i know in his previous life he was a human :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

I can believe that.


----------



## mzswizz

sooo i have any hot moment. Im sitting down on the computer and all of a sudden...i feel very hot like feverish level again. So, like normal i go and take my temp just to make sure but now my temp went from 98.9 to 99.2F So my body is hotter by .3 degrees :shrug: I dont know whats going on. I get these random hot flash moments where im hot and i got to turn on the a/c. And once i start feeling hot...i get a headache. I dont know its just like i feel sooooo hot right now.


----------



## deafgal01

I bet these stupid sticks aren't telling you what we all know... You're pregnant! I can't wait for another 15 days to pass so we can get the dr's opinion! :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah dg i cant wait neither. Im just ready for answers. So not opnly do i got to put money aside fro the digi opks for the next cycle...i have to put money aside to go to the doctor IF af doesnt arrive when im officially a month late.


----------



## deafgal01

Right! :thumbup: Good luck with that!


----------



## mzswizz

yes thanks. If this is just another whacky cycle playing games with my body..then starting new cycle im going from ttc to ntnp. In April it will be 2 yrs of ttc and now i just gotten to the point of feeling down and thinking it wont happen any time soon.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: I'm already there and I've only just made it past the 1 year mark. :shrug: :hugs: It's a stupid game that our bodies like to play, eh? :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

yes i know. I just wish we can get pregnant already and give birth and have our bundles of joy in our hands but i guess it will happen some time.


----------



## holywoodmum

Evening all, just been catching up on the last few days... MZ, I was so hoping as I read that your bloods would come back +++ but how annoying they didn't do the quantitative one!
I'm super tired today, I am doing an extra day in work tomorrow (and the following two Thursdays) and I'm really regretting having said I'd do it - not only am I shattered, but I'm giving 3 weeks of seeing friends on my day off, when we only have 6 weeks until we move :(


----------



## mzswizz

Wow that must really suck. Is there a way you can take time off so you can relax and not be overworked?


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm a teacher, so I can't take any time off... I have only 4.5 weeks left at work, so it's not too bad, but with DH away, it's silly things like loading/unloading dishwasher,and getting laundry done, that is taking its toll. I am skipping the dishwasher tonight, need to do some clothes as there is a backlog, and I need to do lunches (I hate making lunches) as I am in work tomorrow. Normally we eat at home on a Thur so at least I don't have to pack lunches. I was so fed up when the girls were in bed, that I've stupidly wasted the last two hours playing puzzles online, and catching up on here :(


----------



## mzswizz

well hoping you get some time to relax and sleep well :hugs: I have been spending most of my day doing the laundry because it was loonnnnggg overdue. There is alot of cleaning that needs to get done and I just cant do it alone so i know what you mean...even though im stuck with cleaning and when dh tries to clean..he cleans one area but ends up messing up the others so now its extra work ugh


----------



## deafgal01

Holy :hugs: That just sucks. :grr: Oh well. I hope you are taking care of yourself. It's not good if you're that exhausted. :nope: I hope your man comes home soon. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i finally did the chart on FF and got it in my signature. I have only been charting for a few days but this is how the chart looks so far.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok from looking at the chart..i think it is possible that i o'd on feb. 25th just from looking at the .6 increase (never had a rise that big before). If that is the case then im in with a great chance because we dtd 3 times on the 22nd :blush: and then dtd on the 24th and 25th :happydance: So its perfect timing :thumbup: And if that is what happened...i will be 5dpo today which means AF is due on March 10th which is 9 days.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## mzswizz

And how about i looked up edd based on ov day and they said my edd would be nov. 17th :shock: Thats the day after my edd for my 1st pregnancy that ended in m/c....omg i hope this is it for us :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

That's what I was thinking- it looks like you finally ovulated around that time. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it looks like the egg finally came out. Thank goodness. Well that means AF is due march 10th now so thats in 9 days. So im currently 5dpo which means pretty much im almost halfway through my tww. Im going to test next wednesday because DH is off next thursday and i would be around 11dpo :thumbup: I got one ic left and if it comes back positive then on the day dh has to go see the pulmonary specialist....im going to "randomly" just test with the cb digi and then hoping that gives me a positive so atleast we can celebrate that day because we BOTH are off that day. And going by my lmp..my edd would've been oct. 18th but since i o'd super late..then i know once i get a dating scan..my edd is going to be nov. 17th!! That would be a great gift for us. Some im praying it happens. And also i've been getting cramping on and off all day, not AF like cramps just mild cramps and i have noticed that my temp is dropping so possible implantation :shrug: who knows!


----------



## mzswizz

DG-How are you today?

How are all you ladies?

AFM, im currently on cd51/6dpo today. My temp today was 99.2F so it was a rise by .4 :happydance: Hopefully it was an implantation dip but we wont know until i test :thumbup: DH and I didnt bd last night. DH was very tired so i let him sleep. He needs his rest since he worked pretty much 12+ hr shift from mon-today. So i let him get his rest. Im feeling refreshed this morning. I have to work today unfortunately boooo. I have to get there early and im going to be the last to leave booooo grrrr :growlmad: :haha: I have started taking the prenatals and i must say they are pretty darn good. They are small so easy to swallow and they dont taste bad at all. And all i take is one a day. Plus, i got 240 for only $8 now thats a deal :thumbup: My bbs and everything still hurt but i put on a bigger bra so now im comfortable. No cramping too. Dont know what yesterday's cramping was all about. Well i added today's temp on my chart so you ladies can check it out if you want too. It's pretty crazy if i do get a bfp this time around because for 1) i got pregnant in february the first time, 2) i found out in march, 3) i had a whacky cycle before i fell pregnant and 4) my edd was nov. 16th and seeing that i o'd late..my edd would be nov. 17th.....weird huh :blush: So now its all a waiting game....:coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, now im having cramping again.


----------



## deafgal01

Funny you should ask how I am... Pretty sick. :sick: I hope I don't get AF on top of that too. :dohh: That is fun. :shrug:

Hopefully that leads to a bfp. That'd be awesome when it does.


----------



## mzswizz

Hope you feel better DG :hugs: And i hope it leads to a bfp too.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Thanks. I'm sure I'll feel a lot better by tomorrow. My butt is sore at me. :shrug: I just hope I don't have AF to deal on top of that too. That would be horrible for me. Sucks to be sick on the weekend when I have 2 days off. Oh well.

So how are you going to pass the next 2 weeks waiting for a bfp?


----------



## mzswizz

work, dh's doc appts and hang out with my friends. I think time should fly then :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

That's good.


----------



## deafgal01

That's good.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah speaking of work...im ready to go lol


----------



## holywoodmum

I totally don't get charts, but I did have a look at yours - means nothing to me!!
I hope you're right about your dates though, that would be pretty cool!
DG, sorry to hear you're not well.
As for me, I slept 11 hours last night and still woke feeling rubbish. Bed for me v soon, just eating a bowl of cereal for my tea :S


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks holy!!


----------



## mzswizz

ok ladies update..i took an opk and i have definately o'd :happydance: 

Here's the pic...


Also, when i went to the bathroom..i had loads of creamy discharge. BUTTTTT, it looked like it was pinkish discharge :shrug: I have been crampy today also so who knows whats going on. Will try and take my temp tomorrow morning (dh is off :haha: ) but will not do an opk because its going to be a busy day tomorrow. And now the cramps are back again. Hoping this means bfp. I am home finally so yay. DH and I are off tomorrow so if i dont update on here tomorrow...I will do it for sure on Sunday.


----------



## deafgal01

Have a great Saturday with your man or being busy with stuff. :thumbup: You definitely have ovulated.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd2 today. Yes AF came with vengeance. I had terrible cramps and bleeding heavily. So that means digi opks here i come yay :happydance: Also, im taking the prenatals too. So let's see what happens. Im not disappointed this time just happy i can start over fresh. Seems like now my AFs are going back to when i was younger with bad cramps and thats good because hopefully it means back to a normal 28 day cycle. Wish me luck for future cycles.


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: GOOD LUCK!!!!! Hope it's gonna get lucky for you!


----------



## mzswizz

same for you dg :winkwink:


----------



## holywoodmum

Fresh start is a good thing, and it would be great if you cycles come more back to normal! 
Sorry you didn't get your BFP this month, lets hope digi OPKs and prenatals all help!


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies. Im coming on here to inform you that I will be taking a break this cycle on BnB. Next AF is due on April 6th so will come on to let you ladies know how the cycle went. Im not going to use digi opks this cycle im just going to temp so if you want to keep up with the cycle..you can check out my chart in my signature. I think a little break is just what i need.


----------



## deafgal01

ok


----------



## holywoodmum

aw MZ, I really hope it's good news we hear from you on 6 April! That's the date of my 20 week scan too :)


----------



## mzswizz

gl holy!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sorry AF arrived mz but least u can start ur digis :D,
I remember when we got our cbfm was soo excited to start :p 
Whhooo hopefully you'll get your BFP veryyy soon :D xx


----------



## mzswizz

just coming on here to let you know this cycle's plan. DH and I both agreed on this plan so i am happy for that. Well we are going to dtd every day until next AF due date. I am also going to temp vaginally. DH and I both agreed to that. He says..its going to kill 2 birds with 1 stone...seeing that the temp will say for sure we o'd and dtd every day is covering all our bases :thumbup: I do have around 5 or 6 opks left so will use those around the time of ov but not using digis this time around. Soooo i got my FF mobile app, my cycle tracker app (which is just like ff but is more in depth), my thermometer, my prenatals and our commitment to dtd every day. So let's see if this cycle is successful. We have 32 days left in my cycle so let's make a baby :haha:


----------



## holywoodmum

Good luck MZ :) Are you sure DH doesn't have low motility or anything? As if he does then DTD every day could actually lessen your chances...


----------



## mzswizz

well my doctor didnt give him a SA because after i told her we conceived before and my cycles were out of whack to the point that i didnt know when the next one was due and we dtd alot...she didnt test him because she said, "well he's gotten you pregnant before so no need to test him." They said they would've tested if we have been trying for 2 yrs or more and never gotten pregnant. It all just boils down to timing. It is always a guessing game with my cycles and i think temping is best so i can know for sure. Atleast i wont have to spend money on the digis every month. I think this should help us out and now we BOTH are working together. DH says as long as he gets his sex every day...then i can be able to temp so its a win/win.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies...how is everyone? Mz...been reading your updates, I'm glad y have a plan for the upcoming month! Hoping it brings some good news this month.

Conina, Mrs, holy...how are your pregnancies coming along? Can't believe how far along you two are already! 

I'm getting over a really nasty cold myself....dh had to take the day off of work yesterday to help me with the baby as I was so exhausted and little baby has had some tummy pests herself..but she's much better now.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey sweetdot :) I'm good thanks, got my DH home for the weekend, so all well!
How is Esma?


----------



## Conina

Hi sweedot!! Sorry you're not feeling well, and especially if little Esme isn't well. Hope you're both feeling better.

I'm still doing great, still no bad symptoms, although I'm getting kicks now. Oh, and then there's the heartburn... But considering your terrible nausea, I can't really complain!!


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hey Ladies
Ive had my 12th week scan :D 
im 12+6 not 12+2 :) so excited that im further then expected lol sound weird considering its only a few days :/. my dd is the 26th sept :D so all good apparently the baby is big :/ n ive got a little bump forming :o XxX
Also had morning sickness of mothers day so im thinking maybe its an prezzie from my little miricle <3 considering ive not been physically sick, but had been feeling really ILL :(:kiss:

So here is my Little Angel wouldnt keep still & kept waving at mommy & daddy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







jay phone 1272.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

Mrs-How cute. :cloud9:

Time is flying in you ladies pregnancies.

AFM, im on cd19 and still waiting to ov. I have been temping so just patiently waiting. Alot has been going on with us lately so we just been pretty busy.


----------



## holywoodmum

Lovely scan pic Mrs D! 
Hope you're well mz, dg, conina, sweetdot etc xx


----------



## deafgal01

Looks like everyone's doing great. I'm alright. I've just been busy with stuff lately. :dohh:

I'm already in the 2ww now- I think 3 dpo now, not sure. Work's been keeping me on my toes- with the lice outbreak in my dorm so I've been busy trying to keep the dorm clean for the past three weeks due to that, not winning the war with the lice so far but I'm working on it. We've now added in "spraying furnitures" as a way to combat the lice situation (in addition to vacuuming the couches/chairs where heads will touch). Just crazy- it's annoying that we can not get rid of it that easy. I'm tired of cleaning and laundry. Arugh, I'm so ready for spring break to just have one week to myself and NOT clean (well, cleaning my house is ok as in like dishes). I cannot wait for summer- I'm ready for summer. I have signed up for more classes this summer (and next fall) and then I'll be like 4 classes from completing the degree requirements for the American Sign Language program- I'm so excited about that.


----------



## Conina

Great scan pic Mrs D!! So exciting when you finally see him/her.

DG - that post just made me itchy all over...


----------



## mzswizz

DG-oh no. That must've been hard dealing with the lice outbreak.

AFM, im on cd21 today and my temp is stabilize and is dropping. So it seems my body is gearing up for ov. Atleast now with temping...I can see that I am going to ov later in my cycle and can adjust my AF due date so i know exactly when its going to come :thumbup: DH and I have been dtd so we can cover our bases. Also, the job interview went great yesterday :happydance: Now, I have a job interview today for another full time job @ 9:45am :thumbup: and then its come home and change then go to work for me. So its been a pretty busy week this week. Before, i was getting impatient about o'ing but now im just relaxing and just keeping busy and then temp in the morning. Everything happens for a reason I say. I think its better to get delayed and we cover our bases then to be early and we get a 50/50 chance. So we shall see if i ov this week. But from the looks of it..my body is slowly but surely getting there.


----------



## Mrs Davies

That's brilliant new mz :D

Finally getting somewere now soon have ur bfp 
DG- omg lice how u coping poor you what is ur jobs ladies 
I'm a clinical support worker based a hospital I look after 
Stroke n rehab patients x


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im back home from my interview. The interviews went well so now its just a waiting game. And cant wait to ov so i can go poas crazy in the tww :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

My job title... officially I'm a dorm parent. But my duties cover pretty much everything from cleaning dorm, decorating the bulletin board, to lifeguarding to just supervising the kids. I'm glad I don't have to cook. Whew... That'd be too much.

Looks like we finally have lice under control this week (after 3 weeks of fighting it). Here's to hoping it finally clears up and goes away- I'll keep the cleaning going in case it dares feel tempted to come back cuz it ain't going to survive in my dorm, no way.


----------



## mzswizz

Atleast the lice are finally gone :happydance: Hoping it doesnt come back.

AFM, im on cd22 today. My temp rose only by .19 so its now at 97.74. Yesterday it was at 97.56. Its still low though. Hopefully I will be o'ing soon. And im getting the watery cm every day now. Even when DH and I dtd..you can hear it :blush: Never had THAT MUCH cm before. Its like im a running faucet or a full glass of water :haha: I guess its going to be late ovulation for me this cycle. Atleast now I know what's going on. If i would've o'd on cd16, i would've been 6dpo today but seeing that my temps arent higher than the pre-o temps, then its safe to say i didnt ov yet. Patience is a virtue I say. So now I just have to see what's going on. Hopefully with dtd and the super watery and abundant cm...it will be the perfect environment for conception and a sticky beanie.


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Good luck mz- hope you catch that eggy and make a baby out of it! :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. From looking at the chart..it looks like i o'd cd16 but since the temps dropped...it made it kind of hard. I hope i ov this cycle. Because from the looks of it...it doesnt look like im going to ov any time soon :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies :flower:

AFM, im on cd23 today. Geez time is really flying because the last time I remember updating is when I was on cd19 :haha: I guess work, interviews, dtd and family time have been keeping me occupied which is good. DH and I dtd yesterday AND this morning :blush: Just being a little spontaneous. So today Im going to be in Miami. I have to get our taxes done and while im down there...im going to visit friends and family. I don't go back to work until Wednesday sooo i will be keeping myself very busy :thumbup: Oh and by the way ladies..have a look at my chart :winkwink: Seems like i might get my crosshairs tomorrow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good job- it does look like you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow.


----------



## mzswizz

Yay im excited now because we dtd 2 days pre-o and 2 days post-o so we covered our bases.


----------



## mzswizz

Well an update for me is....i added today's temp on the countdowntopregnancy bbt chart annndddd i have a coverline :happydance: Before i added today's temp..i didnt have a coverline so atleast we are getting somewhere :thumbup: Im excited to see what happens this cycle.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: Let the 2ww begin for you! I have a week before AF is expected. I guess I should make the most of it. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, IM CD24 and im o'ing today because i have a MASSIVE temp dip. So lets see what the next 3 temps look like.


----------



## holywoodmum

I don't understand charts in the least little bit, so I can't comment!


----------



## mzswizz

Currently, Im on cd26. And I am confident im 2dpo today. My temp this morning was 97.98 yay :happydance: Now I just need tomorrow's temp to be above 97.91 and I will get my crosshairs :happydance: I go back to work tomorrow and I get off around 2:15pm which is great because I don't enjoy staying there until closing. I totally forgot to say that DH bought a new car like two weeks ago :dohh: We love it...Well because it was the car I always wanted (2007 Scion TC). It's perfect. But now my car needs to get fixed :dohh: It is not driving correctly and is making some disturbing sounds so I have to get that done asap so my car doesn't give out on me. Well, for the past few days..I have been having a small amount creamy cm soo im pretty i o'd because it looks like soon..it will be the dry spell compared to the large amount of watery cm i was getting in the previous days before ov. Well atleast now I know when I o'd this cycle. So now its time for a countdown. I will be testing on April 6th which I will be 12dpo by then. I will test with the ic because I only have the cb digis and dont want to use those until I know for sure. So 10 more days before testing yay. This time around..Im going to actually wait the 10 days :haha: Hoping to get a positive this cycle. I've been trying sooo hard. God please bless us with our own LO [-o&lt;


----------



## mzswizz

Well im 10dpo and today and the spotting hasnt increased at all and my temp rose :happydance: When i took my temp, i checked the thermometer to see if the pink was now darker but there was nothing but white cm on it. And all the hours before taking my temp..i wiped and it was nothing but white cm. I still have on the pad from last night and there is not one spot on the pad at all. The pink had came back AFTER i took my temp and im assuming its because the thermometer rubbed against my cervix or irritated something in there. Im feeling pretty optimistic about this. Hoping it really is IB. I will be testing on Friday so cant wait. And I will be observing to see if it turns into an early AF which im praying it doesnt. Also i am getting on and off mild cramping so hopign this is a good sign. Please God let it be a bfp [-o&lt;


----------



## mzswizz

update: no more spotting after 2nd wipe after taking temp and no af :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: That's great... Hope that leads to a bfp for you!

I already saw AF few days ago... It's lighten up now so it should be leaving soon. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks dg. im really thinking this is IB. I was able to take off the pad confidently. Now all i get is mild cramping. I have 2 more days before testing. Im planning to test on the 6th. :happydance:

And any updates on your dh's situation?


----------



## deafgal01

No updates yet. He's going to have another blood test in probably 2 to 3 weeks and then I'm assuming they'll want to do another SA after that sometime. At least we're having our fun while we can have them.


----------



## mzswizz

that's true. hopefully he has better results this time :thumbup: Now im anxiously awaiting friday. i might just test with the ic tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

I want you to test tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

since the spotting happened yesterday at 9dpo, do you think an ic can pick up the hcg?


----------



## deafgal01

Hmmm, maybe not, it takes every 24 to 48 hours to double so Friday would have better chance of showing it. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im going to wait it out.


----------



## deafgal01

I hope you have a bfp to show us on Friday.


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so too,


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks how have you been?


----------



## Swepakepa3

good in my TWW, beta scheduled for next thursday


----------



## wishnandhopin

I would love to join this group.. We have been trying, and I find myself upset every month.. I would love to just manage my anxiety and stress better... Just a question how long do they recommend waiting before we both get fertility tested? I'm 28 and hubby is 36


----------



## mzswizz

wait 1-2 yrs.

ladies, have a question..ok the spotting is back is that normal?


----------



## deafgal01

Wish- 1 year... For women over 30 they recommend waiting 6 months. I started the tests after a year of trying and found out the issue is with the sperms so currently trying to see what dr can do for that.

Mz- spotting is normal for early pregnancy.


----------



## holywoodmum

MZ, excited to see your test tomorrow!
Wishn, how long have you been trying?
Hi DG :)
I've got my 20 week scan tomorrow (although I'll only be 18+4) so it's done before we move - excited! other than that, mired in packing and organising :( having a day off from that today and going out with the wee ones for the day


----------



## mzswizz

still spotting and temp dropped :cry:


----------



## deafgal01

BTW- welcome to the group Wish!

Holy- :wohoo: Love scan days... Can't wait for you to share.

Mz- oh no... boo stupid witch... You're still in game though.


----------



## mzswizz

Dg-my temp dropped but it wasnt below the coverline. Is that good?


----------



## deafgal01

Hmm, it didn't drop below the cover-line yet so you're still in with a chance. I think there's some charts out there with that kind of thing and they still got a bfp. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so. I still dont even have a light flow yet. Like a flow to even fill a panty liner. I had a little on my last pad but lately it has been getting a little lighter. Hopefully it will stop soon.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope it stops soon and we can relax.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks dg.


----------



## holywoodmum

scan was great thanks :) they;ve moved me forward 8 days, but I'm not changing my ticker...


----------



## mzswizz

thats great holy!!!

AFM, its cd3 for me. I took my temp today and it was 97.63. Well, now its a good thing i am going to start temping from this day on because now I know that even my AF TEMPS are in the pre-ov AND ov range :dohh: So i know thats not a good thing. Also, i talked to my DH about the whole "going to my doctor my next paycheck to see what she says" situation and we came to the conclusion that its best to just wait until this cycle finishes so I can atleast have two charts to bring and say "this has been going on for two cycles now and my temps stay in the 97 range." So atleast i have more information. Especially since my AF temps are in the same range too. So now im going to just wait it out this cycle and then go to the doc. I've waited this long so i can wait another cycle. Especially if it will help in the long run. I think if my temps stay around the same level then its for sure a progesterone issue right? Also on a good note..i had an interview on thursday and it went great. I did an interview for the county transit as a transit operations agent which is pretty much customer service rep. The highest score you can get per question is a 4 and i got all 4 for all 9 questions and they said im at the top of the list :happydance: So i know im going to get the job :thumbup: Wont know until the end of the month because they said thats when they are going to hire everybody who passed so cant wait because its full time and that means higher pay yay :happydance: So everything is working itself out. So i guess by the time i go to the doc..i will have the new job and then we can see if whatever the doc prescribes works and we will be able to finally conceive and deliver a healthy baby. And atleast if i get pregnant at the new job..there wont be any heavy lifting etc because i will just be answering the phone sooo everything works out in a way. Also, with the new job i would get benefits meaning maternity leave etc so yay by the time i get pregnant..the benefits should kick in and we will be set. So we are on our way. :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- sorry that AF showed but at least you can get temps to prove to your dr that the temps didn't drop when they should. I know they drop on the day of AF or shortly after she comes, so the fact it stays around 97 is a concern. I don't know what that indicates though- I'm still learning about charting somewhat. Currently I only chart to keep track of my AF days and the days I do have bd. I should add in my test results from the opk too on the past 2 or 3 charts I have. :shrug: I haven't gotten around to it. Sounds like you have a plan and the job sounds like it'll work out for you! :yipee:


----------



## wishnandhopin

holywoodmum said:


> Wishn, how long have you been trying?

Sorry I am just now getting back on.. We have been trying since December 2011 this time. Tried briefly in Jan/Feb 2011 before going back on BCP to wait until internship was nearly over.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Sorry AF got u mz least can get sum answers


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i've been pretty busy. My dh's aunt from England arrived yesterday and we have been spending time with her and my MIL. She brought goodies and outfits from England that I adore. I am on cd6 today and the bleeding is still going. My temps are still low which is a good thing also because I would expect them to be low. They are kind of in a leveled out range so that must be good. Nothing else to report today actually. Oh and dh and I dtd yesterday :blush: First time in awhile i must say.


----------



## deafgal01

Send prayers in my direction. DH's having his blood drawn Friday to check his levels again- I'm hoping for some good news finally (but if not, then there'll be something else they'll do for us in the hopes of helping us conceive). I think if the levels are finally satisfying to the dr, they'll request a new SA to check to see if there's any sperms coming out. :shrug:

Mz- have fun with your husband's family.

:hi: to all the other ladies- hope you're all doing alright.


----------



## holywoodmum

Good Luck and fingers crossed for your DH


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Your dh is in our prayers. GL! :thumbup:

AFM, im cd7 today. Bleeding is still here so hopefully it stops today or tomorrow morning. Not really looking forward to having AF longer than she suppose to be here. Well, I put in my AF temps on my previous cycle chart and just what i expected..it said i had an anovulatory cycle. So let's see if this cycle will be another anovulatory cycle. Because if it is...that would explain a lot on why im not getting a bfp. I already printed out the previous cycle. I printed out 2 to show him if i would've had my AF temps in there, it would've stated i had an anovulatory cycle and since i started temping at cd8..it said i o'd but i started spotting at 9dpo and then it later turned into an actual flow. So hopefully that helps out. And then with this current chart, he would be able to figure out whats going on. Im glad I started temping because I am really learning a lot about my body. I go into work today but I get off at 6:15 thank goodness. Also, majority of the staff wants to leave and its all because of my snotty boss. I hope we all are blessed with better jobs soon. Tomorrow, we suppose to be going on a party cruise with MIL and aunt from England. Cant wait. Since i know i wont get a bfp this cycle because it seems like its going to be a repeat of last cycle, we are enjoying life before the babies come. We are already thinking of taking a cruise to the Bahamas once our passports arrive in the mail. Which should be next month :thumbup: Either Bahamas or go to England. DH has been but I have never been so it will be exciting for me. Well thats all the news I have for today.


----------



## wishnandhopin

mzswizz said:


> AFM, im cd7 today. Bleeding is still here so hopefully it stops today or tomorrow morning. Not really looking forward to having AF longer than she suppose to be here. Well, I put in my AF temps on my previous cycle chart and just what i expected..it said i had an anovulatory cycle. So let's see if this cycle will be another anovulatory cycle. Because if it is...that would explain a lot on why im not getting a bfp. I already printed out the previous cycle. I printed out 2 to show him if i would've had my AF temps in there, it would've stated i had an anovulatory cycle and since i started temping at cd8..it said i o'd but i started spotting at 9dpo and then it later turned into an actual flow. So hopefully that helps out. And then with this current chart, he would be able to figure out whats going on. Im glad I started temping because I am really learning a lot about my body. I go into work today but I get off at 6:15 thank goodness. Also, majority of the staff wants to leave and its all because of my snotty boss. I hope we all are blessed with better jobs soon. Tomorrow, we suppose to be going on a party cruise with MIL and aunt from England. Cant wait. Since i know i wont get a bfp this cycle because it seems like its going to be a repeat of last cycle, we are enjoying life before the babies come. We are already thinking of taking a cruise to the Bahamas once our passports arrive in the mail. Which should be next month :thumbup: Either Bahamas or go to England. DH has been but I have never been so it will be exciting for me. Well thats all the news I have for today.


That sounds like so much fun!!! You will have to let us know what you guys decide. :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

I vote for England... So much history and culture and amazing buildings there...

:hi: Hope everyone has a great weekend... I'm so ready for summer.


----------



## mzswizz

wishnandhopin-of course I will. In my mind..im thinking England :haha:

DG-Im voting for England too. It would be a great experience. 

AFM, today i am on cd9 and looks like AF is on her way out. Dont know why she lasted longer than 7 days. Im guessing its just one of those things that are unexplained. So today I have to work which is going to be hard because i am exhausted! DH and I didnt come home until 12am. So between that and all the bd we were doing, i am tired. Hopefully I can hold up long enough to make it to 5:45pm today at work. Hoping time just flies by. Also, dh and I found this great website that shows fertility foods for him and her. And dh wants us to go grocery shopping and buy foods that agree with the fertility list :thumbup: So no more junk food for us. We are really getting our bodies prepared for baby. We still want to go on a nice trip before a baby comes too. DH was already saying he wants to take a trip before I get pregnant because he wants us to be able to enjoy the vacation with no worries and he said knowing me i would complain about everything if im pregnant and we go on a trip :haha: Which isnt true...well i dont think it is :haha: Oh and one more thing. So i tinkered with last cycle and added AF temps but this time I discarded cd23's temp because it seemed abnormally high and once i did that..ff lowered my coverline and said that i DID ov on cd24 like i thought I did :happydance: Also, when i removed the AF temps and still left cd23 discarded, it still said the same thing so i did in fact ov and when it came time for AF my temps were dropping and was slowly reaching coverline and below it so im guessing thats good right? Wow this has turned into a long message so im just going to stop typing before more things pop into my head :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

That would make sense.

Hope all of you are having a good weekend.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-yes today is MIL's birthday so time for cake and ice cream :haha:

AFM, well morning ladies. im cd10 and af is being mean because she is still here but im just spotting like. dh still thinks im pregnant because it only increases during sex or when i temp and then after that it goes back super light again. But i know im not.Its like my body is TRYING to still do AF but its really nothing left to use. Today is MIL birthday so we bought her a cake and dh is out getting it. I woke up this morning because i had a bad nightmare. Something about a white bear and its cub trying to attack me, an old man and a cop and i was calling dh because the bear was headed in his direction and he was driving so i had to warn him. Crazy dream I know. Im just ready for AF to get on out of here. Whenever that is because im not looking forward to another crazy 20 day bleeding cycle..so hoping that doesnt happen. My temp rose today. Dont know what that means. Maybe it means the bleeding is going to stop today or something :shrug: Any help with that?


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- temp doesn't usually rise at end of AF I don't think. That's strange that you would bleed for that long. I'm curious what the dr would think of that. That's a bizarre dream you had...

I had a weird dream too I think either last night or Friday night. I don't remember any of it now but I know it was weird. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Well dh and i decided that i am going to the doctor when i get paid which is friday and talk to him and tell him i want progesterone cream. Im happy that dh sees the seriously. And we both researched progesterone issues together and found the symptoms and how they describe it is exactly what i experience each cycle. So now we know whats going on. Im glad we both are working together and we want results now. Now its not just me for once.


----------



## deafgal01

Glad your dh is on same page with you finally. Hopefully the dr will agree and give you something to help that out. :shrug: :thumbup: Good luck with the dr.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and i hope so too. I get paid this friday so we shall know soon.


----------



## deafgal01

That'll be good to know soon. :thumbup:


----------



## wishnandhopin

Mz, England sounds awesome! What is the fertility food website, if you don't mind passing it along? Hopefully, Af is exiting the building! hahaha


----------



## mzswizz

Wishn-im going to google it again and post it on here in the morning.


----------



## mzswizz

wishn- this is the website https://www.discoverhomeopathy.com/downloads/FertilityFoods.pdf

AFM, im on cd14 today and my temp is at 97.42. About the spotting......it has officially left the building :happydance: So 13 days of bleeding & spotting. How do i manage sometimes :wacko: Oh I forgot to tell you ladies that on cd12...i had terrible cramps and i bled heavy with clots for like 30 mins. My mom gave me tylenol and a heating pad and I laid down. After awhile it went back to light bleeding and the cramps subsided. So maybe dh and my theory was right and I do experience early m/c's when i experience long bleeds. This morning was another shocker. DH is surprising me daily now i see...and i like it :haha: Well this morning while he was getting ready for work...we started having a conversation like normally but this time HE brought up the whole ttc conversation not me :shock: Well this is how the conversation went.

DH: "So what do you want to do until you get fixed?"
Me: :shock: (figured out he meant what do I want to do trying wise until i go to the doctor and fix the issue :haha: )
DH: (waiting for response)
Me: "Nothing different" :haha:
DH: "Well, i know WE can get pregnant. I dont want to keep trying and you keep conceiving and you have to suffer another m/c." (aww :hugs: )
Me: "Well, I will call up and schedule an appt and we can work from there."
DH: "Well tell him the issue and then if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone...then you tell him what's the problem and have him prescribe it" (does he sound like me or what?! :haha: )
Me: "Ok babes will do."
DH: "Ok..dang it im running late for work love you" :rofl:

So as you see..from what Im use to until now..DH has completely changed. I think what changed him is he finally understands my cycles and listens to me but the major thing is...because i keep suffering from early m/c's and i need progesterone. Just like him..i dont want to go through it again sooo im glad we working on it and if we are right..then that means i have been getting pregnant with no problem like every other month or two months and since my progesterone is low...just havent been able to hold onto it. So we WILL get pregnant before 2012 ends. Thats our goal.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: :haha: love how he went straight to the point subtle as possible.

Oh good news- finally got blood results back yesterday and ALL the levels look good! :yipee: dh has follow up appt on June 15th to have a "dick check" whatever that means?


----------



## mzswizz

yay :happydance: So what they gave him has been working :thumbup: Soon you will be on board and ready to ttc :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: heck, there's no way I'm gonna wait to ttc. Let it commerce now. :rofl: Hey, never know we might get a bfp before that appt.:-= :blush: Ah we'll see what happens in the next 8 weeks.


----------



## mzswizz

Thats the spirit :haha:

Afm, well its set. My doc appt is monday at 10:45am :thumbup: Also, dh came back home because they wasnt enough work for the amount of techs. He has a doc appt at 2pm. Its a follow up with the lung specialist. Oh and dh and i dtd before i had to go to work which was like 30 mins ago. Im at work now though. :blush:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hello everyone :)
DG, great news on those results!
MZ, go to England, but do the rest of the UK too - Northern Ireland is beautiful! Glad you have your DP firmly on your side now, hope all the appointments go well!
I've survived my first week in Germany, and I'm exhausted!


----------



## mzswizz

holy-yes we plan on visiting the other UK areas also. When is your gender scan? Do you want to know or want to find out when the baby is born? Cant believe you are 20 weeks already!! Exciting!


----------



## holywoodmum

We are keeping it a surprise :)


----------



## deafgal01

Happy 20 weeks holy!


----------



## mzswizz

well the spotting is back after sex :dohh:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Hello everyone! My name is Rebecca and I live in Vermont, USA. I have 1 14yo DS, 1 17mo DD and we just stopped preventing. It is unknown terratory for us b/c the other 2 I was on the pill when I got pg.

Hubby thinks we are NTNP, I am tracking my cycles and making sure we :sex: at the right time.


----------



## mzswizz

Rebecca, sure you can join. Welcome. My name is Patrice and im from Miami, FL but currently reside in Sunrise, FL with my DH. DH is 23 and im 22. We are ttc #1 after m/c in april 2010. 

AFM, well cd15 for me. My temps have been pretty stable. Which is good. Still having spotting. Dont know why so will let my doc know on Monday. Yesterday was nice. DH and I went out with my SIL and her two kids for her birthday. We had alot of fun. And just so happens, my snotty boss was there and I didnt even notice. I was telling my SIL about how terrible she was to me etc and then i only noticed her when she was leaving with her family and they were like 2 tables across from us. So hoping she didnt see nor hear me :blush: But all was well. Today im off so i get to relax finally. So we shall see how today goes.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Rebecca


----------



## wishnandhopin

Mz :happydance: for your dh's directness and getting on the same page about it!!! GL at your appointment.

DG: :happydance: about your good news for dh


AF finally came. Going to work on a plan for BD for the month with DH this weekend. He is somewhat worried about my cyst discovery from the doc (general pract) last week. I go see the doctor (gyn) next Friday to discuss the results more and what it means for my fertility.. etc.


----------



## wishnandhopin

Hi Rebecca!!!

I'm Emily and live in Memphis TN. We (dh and I) have been TTC since Dec/January this year for #1.


----------



## mzswizz

wishn-GL with your appts. I had cysts but they were labeled as "simple cysts" and were very tiny but they have been going away on their own thank goodness. FXed it doesnt affect your fertility. And fxed you get a bfp this cycle :thumbup:

AFM, today marks cd16 and also the spotting has officially left the building this time. I havent had any pink since last night and dh and i dtd last night and this morning and still no spotting :thumbup: So im happy. Also my temp went up to 97.51 so im assuming that the spotting is officially gone. While i was having spotting, it usually stayed in the 97.40s range the most. Well I work today but I get off early so im happy and then im off from sunday-tuesday :happydance: I got my doc appt in 2 days so im happy. DH and I even talked about what i should say and everything and when I should say what i think is the issue etc. He gave me some good tips i must say. I dont want to just say in the beginning that its a progesterone issue without letting the doc do all the necessary things to come to that conclusion. Sooo im going to just tell him whats been going on and get his opinion and THEN say well i think its this thats the issue. He probably is going to do bloodwork which I am okay with. As long as i get an answer. Also, if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone, im going to ask him can he prescribe it to me. But we shall see if he does it on his own. Cant believe im on cd16 already. If ov occurs around the same time as last cycle or earlier, then i may ov in 7-9 days :shock: Doesnt seem like its going to be coming around so fast. I guess because i have been busy with the spotting and family and work etc that i really didnt pay attention to what cd i am on even though I always type it in. Now i actually paid attention and my cycle is going by rather quickly. In 4 more days, I will be on cd20 already. Cant wait until Monday :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Hi Rebecca, I'm Natalie. I live in Indiana- ttc#1 for more than a year now. Currently under a dr's care to track my DH's progress. The issue isn't within my body- it's with his. :shrug: Welcome to the group.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd17 and my temp is 97.64. Sooo my body is doing its own thing. I am spotting on and off. DH told me to take a test to rule out pregnancy so i did and it was negative of course. Also, tomorrow is my doc appt. My mom wants to go with me. It's okay though because she knows that dh and i are ttc. The only thing is, once we do get pregnant....i am keeping it a secret from her until i am 12 weeks. But she can see what i got to go through though. Its nice to have someone on my side when going through these rough times. Well, dh and i went to the movies this morning and now we are visiting family. Cant wait until tomorrow.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- at least you can have your mother's support. :dohh: I can't even share this with my mom in case she blabs to someone in the family- my sister or my relatives. :shrug: However, I do confide in one girlfriend (actually 2) that I know they will keep their mouths shut about it and be my support.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope you're appointment goes well tomorrow mz


----------



## Sweedot

Hi mz....good luck tomorrow!!!

How are we ladies! 

Can't believe my little girl is almost 5 months old....

I've been MIA a lot as my hubby has been offered an awesome job down in Washington DC, so we are relocating to Virginia from Boston ..and we have to be down there for him to start within 45 days, so I am super stressed out. We found out he got offered the job the day after we flew down to Florida for our vacation, so it's been a whirlwind ever since then...

I am so excited to move though.

On a separate note, I'm currently waiting to test to see if I may be pregnant again, I weaned Esme onto formula three weeks ago and my cycle returned two days after I stopped breastfeeding...my period lasted 9 days and my husband and I being on vacation enjoyed lots of dtd, a lot of it unprotected...oops, and I've had low cramping the last week, the same as I had when I first fell pregnant with Esme, so I'm wondering if I might have ovulated early or something...anyway, I guess I could test next weekend...if I am, I'll be shocked, but happy, bit earlier than expected for number two....but I'd be over the moon, and if not, I guess I'll have to be more careful now my cycles have returned...


----------



## deafgal01

Wow Sweet- it's great that your husband got the job in Washington DC. Good luck with the move. I'm glad Emma is doing well. Good luck with the test. I can't believe your cycles returned already.

Good luck at the dr tomorrow, Mz... Hopefully this dr will listen to you and agree with your "opinion" of what's happening with your body and provide help rather than hinder the ttc process. I hope they run some tests to figure that all out for you.


----------



## holywoodmum

Good luck with the move sweetdot.. be excited to see your test results!


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-congrats on your DH's new job offer and being able to move! Wow Esme is already almost 5 months old...time surely flies. And cant wait for your test results. 

DG-Thanks and yes my doc is more of a listener and then he puts his input which i like about that.

Holy-Thanks.

AFM, today is cd18 and my temp is at 97.42. So the bleeding is still here. Today is my doc appt so I am sooo ready to go. I have printed out my charts and FF gave me free VIP membership trial for 5 days so now when i printed out my charts, it is more detailed so that's good because now I won't have to explain all the symptoms etc that I've been having. I must admit, I am a little nervous which is normal every time I go to the doc because I don't know what to expect. So hopefully all my questions will be answered and I will have prescribed progesterone by the time I leave the doc appt. So we shall see how today goes. DH's grandma had said that she better see a car seat in the backseat of our car soon :cloud9: So dh said well the boss has spoken so we have to make it happen now :cloud9: We both were talking and I think the reason DH really wanted a child all this time is because his grandma when she said that around 2 weeks ago. Hey im happy she said that since it pushed him forward :rofl: DH wants to bless his grandma with a great grand and I understand. She is a wonderful lady and you can tell she loves us to the death so I have no problem giving her a wonderful gift like that. Well I see Ih ave become long winded :haha: Well that's all for now until I update about the doc.


----------



## holywoodmum

I look forward to hearing how it went!


----------



## deafgal01

How was the dr?


----------



## Xaviersmom

I'd have to look back at my original post to remember what I wrote... I'm too tired for that :) My kids and I went on a trip this weekend cycling with the Boy Scouts - I mentioned I have a 14yo, right? I pulled DD along in the trailer.. I'm totally out of shape. Still managed 23 miles round trip. Got mad props from the dads that went on the trip. 

DH and I come from disgustingly fertile stock. I being one of 6 - DH being 1 of 7. I've never ttc.. I got pg on the pill both times before. I'm super new to looking for the signs of being pregnant other than boobs hurting and no AF. Someone mentioned low cramping... is that really a sign of potential bfp? holy hell... i'm only like 3 weeks into my cycle /off the pill.. had that and super sensitive nips the last several days and lots of low cramping/discomfort.. I marked on the calender when I *think* my next AF should be.

DH is soooo getting fixed after this baby. i'm done wiht pumping chemicals into my body.

MZ how'd the docs go?? What does AFM mean?


----------



## mzswizz

Afm means as for me.

Hey ladies. DH and I went to my appt. Sorry it took long to reply, i was tired. Well, doc checked my charts and said i have o'd last month and this month it looked like i tried to ov but it didnt happen so i didnt ov yet. He wants us to try naturally for 3 months with opks and then if we dont conceive, when i go back july 23rd...he is ordering a full check on my uterus, fallopian tubes (hsg) and SA for dh and work from there. We bought the cb digi opks, the month supply and i will start testing once the bleeding stops. Also, no progesterone for 3 months because he wants to observe what my body does on its own and then work from there. So let's see what happens.


----------



## deafgal01

:dust: Good luck Mz. Sounds like a good plan to work with. So if nothing happens over the next 3 cycles/months, you're going to get tested for stuff and see if they can sort out what the issue is?


----------



## shradha

It was a good idea to ve a thread like this......
Mzswizz......all the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

DG- yes if in 3 motnhs...still no bfp. He said when i come back on july 23rd...then he is going to test EVERYTHING which is uterus, see if the fallopian tubes are blocked, ovaries, DH's SA etc which Im happy because now we will pinpoint what's the real issue.

Shradha-Thank you. Welcome to the thread! I remember seeing you on the other thread im on. How are you?


----------



## holywoodmum

XM, hope this it for you this cycle, when do you 'expect' AF?
MZ, hopefully you won't need to go back in 3 months, but it's great he took you seriously :)
Hi Shradha :wave:


----------



## shradha

mzswizz said:


> DG- yes if in 3 motnhs...still no bfp. He said when i come back on july 23rd...then he is going to test EVERYTHING which is uterus, see if the fallopian tubes are blocked, ovaries, DH's SA etc which Im happy because now we will pinpoint what's the real issue.
> 
> Shradha-Thank you. Welcome to the thread! I remember seeing you on the other thread im on. How are you?

I m doing good..relaxed.....but honestly deep down I m waiting....n keeping my finger crossed.....I guess its the same with every1.....


----------



## mzswizz

yes i totally understand what you mean.


----------



## Xaviersmom

holywoodmum said:


> XM, hope this it for you this cycle, when do you 'expect' AF?

The 3rd - ish. 1st cycle off the pill, so who knows.


----------



## deafgal01

Shradha- totally can relate. I have days like that where I just sit and hope and wait for something magically to happen so that we get our bfps. 

Then there's other days I completely forget about the ttc with the life's distractions (work and school).


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies doing today?

AFM, today is cd20 and the light flow is here. At first, I was upset because I am bleeding for so long but then again this long bleeding may be a good thing because I might only have to go through 1 cycle using opks before going back to my doc for all the tests on July 23rd. At the rate the bleeding is going, I won't ovulate until May which means I might get my new AF in mid to end of May and then I start a new cycle which means i will most likely ov in the end of June and have AF probably end of July or beginning of August. :thumbup: But we shall see. Atleast it's a win/win for dh and I because we get to test out the opks and we still dont have to wait long to get the tests done. So im happy. Also, still waiting on the phone call from the other jobs to see if I got a new job. Can't believe May will be here in 6 days. Where did April go? But hey, im not complaining. Also, dh and I dtd and spent some lovely couple time together just relaxing etc. I must admit, it was lovely and I enjoyed...well we both enjoyed it. I have to work today but the good thing is that my boss is on vacation for this whole week so she wont be there yay :happydance: So a librarian, Jay, is in charge and he is the nicest person ever. So of course I wont be stressed out for a week which is awesome. Now its a countdown to test with the opks and countdown til the next follow up.


----------



## mzswizz

this thread has been pretty quiet...how's everyone?

AFM, well im just waking up this morning. Had a long night. DH and I both went out but separately. His brother invited him to a boys' night out and watch the fight so he went and I hung out with my girls. We both didnt make it home until close to 2am and DH had to wake up 4 hours later for work. Yesterday, dh and I dtd before parting ways :haha: It was more of a random fun moment. Today im on cd31, temp is 97.53 and opk is still negative. Im glad im temping and taking the opks because now i can see what's going on and take the stress of guessing out. Hoping i get a smiley soon. When i took the opk this morning, I noticed that the bottom half of the test line is darker than the top half :shrug: Don't know how that happened. Well tomorrow, I got to take my MIL to the hospital to do paperwork etc in the afternoon then after that, Im going to stop by and see my friends so tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Looks like maybe i will ov in the middle of may. Atleast if that does happen..then i would have to go through only this cycle and the next cycle (if i dont get my bfp) before seeing the doc which isnt pretty bad. And i like the fact that my chart is all over the place. My temps have been staying in the 97.40s and 97.50s range so thats good. Atleast ff will have a lower coverline this time and hopefully my temps stay up. We shall see though...patiently waiting :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-06_07-54-14_599.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

Doing fine but cannot say same for dh. He got diagnosed with high blood pressure just from the eye exam when going for new eyeglasses. So yet another med for him but at least it should not interfere with the fertility meds he is on.


----------



## mzswizz

oh wow. hope he gets better. yeah, my dh had high cholesterol which runs in his family but they treated it for him immediately so thankful for that.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, sounds like you are focused and busy, mz, your opks look really promising...fingers xd you get a smiley face soon.

I'm on cycle day 23 and im 2 days past ovulation today according to my opks, it's my first full cycle after the baby so it's really wacky, I'm ovulating late, if at all, I usually ovulate around cd16/17 ...so probably haven't even ovulated , also I've had lots of spotting, so don't reckon much for the next cycle....which is absolutely fine, I am expecting it to take months for my cycles to properly return, just excited to be seeing where things are headed.


----------



## mzswizz

yay for finally get a proper cycle. Hopefully they will straighten out soon for you.


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah it runs in his family so we're not too surprised. Just not expecting it to show up this early in his life. Oh well... He's falling apart. I think we need to duct tape him to fix him up.


----------



## mzswizz

duct tape :haha: thats funny. well atleast he is getting everything fixed now so you dont have to worry about it later.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Yeah, I asked him if he had mentioned to the dr about trying for a baby, he said he did so the medicine for high blood pressure shouldn't interfere with the current meds he's on for fertility purposes. :shrug: His appt for the next SA is in June so we'll see then if it's working or not in terms of getting the spermies out. I just hope we don't have any more obstacles in the way- blockage or whatever. :dohh:

How's work going for you? I have only 15 more work shifts until I'm off for the entire summer but of course I got roped into doing 2 weeks of camp (originally was planning only one doing one week of camp but looks like I'll be doing two weeks straight- 1 week at 2 different camps instead). :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

work is going good. Trying for full time positions though. I havent heard anything yet from any other job so just patiently waiting. And our follow up is July 23rd but hopefully i get pregnant before then. If not then we have to do SA, HSG etc


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- hope you get pregnant before that appt. That'd be lovely. I hope I do too before DH's next appt in June.


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for the both of us. Im still on the same cycle with the long bleed. This has been one long cycle.


----------



## deafgal01

That sucks you're still stuck on the same cycle... How do you keep from going insane? :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

just been enjoying life with dh, having fun and working. Been keeping busy and just waiting to ov. On cd31 and still havent o'd yet but i guess its a good thing. Im not sure if it is or not but we shall see. If i conceive..then we will have a february baby which would be nice because the baby could be our valentine's day/ 7 yr anniversary gift which is on feb. 18th and also our 4 yr wedding anniversary gift in july of next year.


----------



## deafgal01

Hopefully that'll be what happens for ya. :hugs: Definitely a nice gift for you two if it does happen... It will happen soon!


----------



## holywoodmum

hi :wave: 
sweetdot, are you wanting to have another baby soon?
MZ, I don't know anything about OPKs, but hope you get your smiley soon.
DG, camp sounds like fun, but I'm sure the reality is different!


----------



## deafgal01

Holy- yes it will be different. :rofl: I'll be exhausted after just 1 week of camp, imagine how exhausted I will be after 2 weeks! :shock: And poor dog. She'll miss her mommy while I'm away at camp. She doesn't cope too well with me being away from home I think, not even when Hubby is home to tend for her, cuz I'm the one she gets to snuggle with. On top of all that, I'll probably have to figure out how to do my schooling online- probably will have final exams due the week I'm at the 2nd camp. :dohh: I'll figure it all out, no worries. How are you doing?


----------



## holywoodmum

not too bad - I think the honeymoon period of being in a new country is over though. DH and I sniping at each other all day today, which I hate, but grrr he maddens me sometimes!


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Bummer to hear of the "honeymoon" in a new country is over. :dohh: Not cool to be fighting/snipping at each other. :hugs: :flower: Hopefully soon you two can make amends and get along.


----------



## mzswizz

holy-Hope you two will be back to normal without fighting each other :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Holy- I agree that sometimes something's go out of hands.....but in the end of the day.... Always end the differences...... :hugs:


----------



## shradha

deafgal01 said:


> :rofl: Yeah, I asked him if he had mentioned to the dr about trying for a baby, he said he did so the medicine for high blood pressure shouldn't interfere with the current meds he's on for fertility purposes. :shrug: His appt for the next SA is in June so we'll see then if it's working or not in terms of getting the spermies out. I just hope we don't have any more obstacles in the way- blockage or whatever. :dohh:
> 
> How's work going for you? I have only 15 more work shifts until I'm off for the entire summer but of course I got roped into doing 2 weeks of camp (originally was planning only one doing one week of camp but looks like I'll be doing two weeks straight- 1 week at 2 different camps instead). :dohh:

Don't worry medications for blood pressure will not interfere........my dh takes one for blood pressure and one for blood sugar.....it's only us....we have to be careful....before taking anything..we must consult the doctor......


----------



## shradha

deafgal01 said:


> Shradha- totally can relate. I have days like that where I just sit and hope and wait for something magically to happen so that we get our bfps.
> 
> Then there's other days I completely forget about the ttc with the life's distractions (work and school).

Yes I totally agree with you...distractions are a must sometimes......I generally just don't think about TTC ..... But when I come to Baby and bump and see so many TTC....... I start to panic....... But then I can't stop myself to pop in too..... I have friends here.....I want to be with them......

So you are busy with school and work......but be really hectic for you....... Today cd6......


----------



## deafgal01

Shrad- you have no idea... It gets pretty hectic at times. :rofl: For example, last Friday I had a lot going on in my dorm. I had one student locked in the bathroom toilet stall (to avoid getting ready for school), I had another student hiding under the bench playing this game of you can't put shoes on my feet, and then in another area of the dorm with another staff, a student wasn't cooperating. I don't know how I stay sane. :rofl: I must be nuts to want my own kids even after working with the girls I have at work but I love kids. It's a nuthouse sometimes. :smug: I just ended classes for the semester so free from school for the next three weeks and then I'll be starting new classes for the summer session (1 for 5 weeks and 2 online ones for 10 weeks).


----------



## mzswizz

so hows everyone?

AFM, im on cd32 today, my temp is 97.40 and my opk is negative. This cycle has flown by rather quickly. DH and i went to visit family last night and had fun. I like the fact that DH is serious about ttc. He made a statement yesterday that made me feel good about ttc. He said,"Got to make sure you are eating right so you can have a baby." :cloud9: So im happy about that. Well i have to take my MIL to the doctor later on today and then im going to go hang out with friends. I started cleaning so by the time i leave, i should have a few things crossed off my list. Cant wait to get a smiley so i can finally be in the tww.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-07_07-45-17_808.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! Just checking in... :wave:


----------



## mzswizz

Hey conina! Do you know what you're having?


----------



## deafgal01

:hi: Conina! We've missed you! Do tell us if you know baby's gender yet. :thumbup: How's you doing?

Mz- maybe we'll ovulate the same time this coming week. :yipee: I can't wait. I gotta get the opk strips out and start peeing in a cup for the strip tests. :cloud9: I love that your dh said he's gotta make sure you're eating right for your body (and baby).

shradha- how are you going? you're only a few days behind me in your cycle.


----------



## Conina

Nope, we're staying team yellow. Our hospital has a policy of not telling you the gender anyway so we'd have to go private if we wanted to know anyway.

How's everyone else?


----------



## shradha

deafgal01 said:


> :hi: Conina! We've missed you! Do tell us if you know baby's gender yet. :thumbup: How's you doing?
> 
> Mz- maybe we'll ovulate the same time this coming week. :yipee: I can't wait. I gotta get the opk strips out and start peeing in a cup for the strip tests. :cloud9: I love that your dh said he's gotta make sure you're eating right for your body (and baby).
> 
> shradha- how are you going? you're only a few days behind me in your cycle.

I am cd7 .....just few days behind you....I know dear.....I too used to teach in a school where there were 65 students.....I had to yell and always be on my toes.....once one child put a pencil in her nose......I had to rush to the clinic....have so many instances....:dohh:.....really those were terrible days ..... I always used to end up losing my voice after school........ 
Today I did some cleaning of the house....had neglected last month coz was taking precaution.....I was hoping for a BFP....so was not doing anything stressful......


----------



## shradha

Conina said:


> Nope, we're staying team yellow. Our hospital has a policy of not telling you the gender anyway so we'd have to go private if we wanted to know anyway.
> 
> How's everyone else?

Really......your hospital....is different sounds like an Indian one where it is illegal to know the gender...so for you it's all gonna be suspense.......all the best..:thumbup: how many weeks are you preg?


----------



## shradha

Deaf girl- what's your name? So now you have a break....enjoy to the fullest:happydance:.....


----------



## deafgal01

My name's Natalie... Yeah, break from taking classes, not from work though. :shrug: I have 13 more shifts to work until summer break from work starts. Then that's like 2 months off work, no pay. :thumbup: well, on the break it's good but no money it's not good :dohh: At least the overtime pay I saved up will help get me through summer.


----------



## shradha

Hi natalie:hugs:........ I am shradha.....
so during summers..do you do some summer jobs ... as partime???


----------



## deafgal01

Shrad- no I find it too hard to find summer jobs on account of my hearing loss. If I had connections or something, it's easier to get jobs but I have no time for such networking. However I usually do summer sports camp 2 weeks before school starts to jump start my income 2 weeks earlier.

I've been doing ok. Keeping busy between work and going to visit one family whose daughter is in the hospital. She lost all her hearing suddenly so they wanted my support and ideas to help them cope with this change in their life.


----------



## shradha

deafgal01 said:


> Shrad- no I find it too hard to find summer jobs on account of my hearing loss. If I had connections or something, it's easier to get jobs but I have no time for such networking. However I usually do summer sports camp 2 weeks before school starts to jump start my income 2 weeks earlier.
> 
> I've been doing ok. Keeping busy between work and going to visit one family whose daughter is in the hospital. She lost all her hearing suddenly so they wanted my support and ideas to help them cope with this change in their life.

Wow ...so you are into sports....that's great.... 
Hope the girl is doing good......sorry for asking........what happened to you??


----------



## deafgal01

No worries- well I was born deaf. We just did not find out til I was 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Sweedot

My grandmother was born deaf too, she's 93 years old now and still an active member of the deaf community, she taught me to sign, bsl, when I was 3/4 , I was quite good, but lost it over the years, we have little cheats and I always know exactly what she is saying. My mom signs brilliantly...wish I'd kept it up, I thought about taking some asl classes over here.

Anyway, afm, 9 dpo, 2 days until test day.

Not promising though.
I know what to look out for this time, and I got nothin, so ..onto next month.

How are we ladies?


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- I'm doing good. Trying to make sure I take care of myself. DH shamed me tonight saying that I need to visit the girl less and come home to sleep more. :rofl:


----------



## shradha

Natalie- I guess your dh is right.....it's good that you are there for her....but you also need to take care of your health....:hugs:....so from today you promise me that no more stressing yourself.....you visit the girl when you have some free time without compromising on your time........

Must tell you one thing...you are one strong and confident lady......:hugs:
I am on cd13....started temp on advice of a friend....though I use opk......


----------



## shradha

Sweedot said:


> My grandmother was born deaf too, she's 93 years old now and still an active member of the deaf community, she taught me to sign, bsl, when I was 3/4 , I was quite good, but lost it over the years, we have little cheats and I always know exactly what she is saying. My mom signs brilliantly...wish I'd kept it up, I thought about taking some asl classes over here.
> 
> Anyway, afm, 9 dpo, 2 days until test day.
> 
> Not promising though.
> I know what to look out for this time, and I got nothin, so ..onto next month.
> 
> How are we ladies?

All the best :thumbup:.....hope you get your BFP soon......:dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Shrad- I promise I will do better at taking care of myself this week. Good idea to temp and do opk. I did opk but since I already got that peak and it started getting light I figured I'd relax since I'm in the 2ww. Hope you ovulate soon.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, any updates, the Thread has gone quiet! 

Not much for me, other than the move to Virginia, we are settled now though and DH loves s new job, Esme is growing so fast, she is starting to learn to crawl, not there yet though...she makes me laugh so much with her diva attitude, she knows how to manipulate me already.

We decided to put the ttc on hold for the foreseeable future....last month I could have sworn I had a chemical pregnancy, it was right in the middle of our move and iwas so incredibly stressed out, it was terrible, my period was later than it should have been and I had done a hpt which had what I thought was a faint line, I'm not sure though to be honest, then two days later my period came and it was so terrible, heavy, lots of clots and lasted for ages, which is unlike me, as it's usually here and gone within three days. Four tops.

After that and with the stress of relocating, not knowing anyone and trying to get settled. I told dh I just wasn't ready after all, I want to enjoy being a mommy to Esme, I don't see why we were rushing it....clearly we're just not ready to try again yet...maybe in another 6-12 months.


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- no updates from my end. The girl got out of hospital after 2 weeks and just went in yesterday for cochlear implant surgery on both ears so she's going home today again from the hospital. I haven't seen her since she's been released last month but I'm guessing the family's doing well since I haven't heard a peep from them except for status updates on facebook. :shrug: I've backed off and let them do their own thing as I've got stuff to do anyways- in terms of my schooling and part time work since getting off for the summer. :thumbup: I do a home visit with this one family every week now and tutor the family how to use the ASL signs in every day conversations. I've been also focused on home- DH and cleaning house a little so I've been a busy bee. I'm about to enter the 2ww I think and DH has a SA scheduled for next week. Hope to get another army of spermies in me tonight or tomorrow morning before we cut off any sex for a while (until his SA). Kinda scared to find out the results of that cuz I don't want to hear it if it's 0 again (but then again I do need to know). :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

congrats on the move and im happy for you and your dh. how old is little Esme now? I think the stress of moving is what caused your AF to go haywire. A quick update about me. DH and I joined the Navy and was sworn in on Wednesday. DH leaves for boot camp on july 5th and I leave on november 19th. Im 4dpo so just waiting to see what this cycle brings.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- Wow- the navy? Cool...

Sweedot- Can't believe your lil girl is already on the move... Glad that AF showed and you guys decided that maybe it's better to enjoy Esme by herself for a little longer.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-yes the Navy for a few weeks we have been running around signing papers etc to join and we finally got sworn in on wednesday so we are officially in the military.


----------



## deafgal01

Just curious- what made your DH and you decide to join the Navy?


----------



## mzswizz

for financial stability, free tuition (go to school for free), free healthcare, free housing (since we're married) and career stability. For us, this will eb the best step. Also, we will be able to get to travel the world like we wanted to.


----------



## deafgal01

That does sound fun... I'm glad you'll get to get all of these. I can't wait for the traveling around the world part- I expect you to post pictures when you do that. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

of course i will post pics and now we wont have to worry about maternity care because it would be 100% covered :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

:yipee: That's great news, Mz!!!!! I wish I could do something like that but I think my hearing loss would instantly disqualify me from joining up. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

you could probably get a civilian job on a military base. and yes thats great news. Im happy about that...so expect a nice bfp announcement from us soon in the future :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

Trouble is I don't want to move. :rofl: We're quite happy where we are so I think I'll stay put and try to find a better paying job where I'd be just as happy like my current one.

I'll be expecting a bfp announcement from you before end of this year... :thumbup: No pressure!


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: well i understand. DH and I want to be stationed in Japan. Also, speaking of higher paying jobs, i have a new job. I am going to start working as a transit operations agent on june 25th which is a higher paying job :happydance: And there isnt going to be a bfp announcement this year. I go to boot camp in november so we wont get a bfp until next year.


----------



## deafgal01

Still good... :thumbup: Yay for getting a higher paying job. :yipee: Bummer that bfp will be postponed to next year.


----------



## mzswizz

its okay next year will come quickly


----------



## deafgal01

That's true- it's already almost halfway thru this year. :haha: I'm not ready yet. :shock:


----------



## mzswizz

me neither :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Glad I'm not the only one. Phew. :haha: I hope that I eventually get a bfp at some point this year. :shrug: DH has a SA next week so we'll see what happens with that next week.


----------



## mzswizz

Gl to your dh. I think dh and i will be able to start ttc again around may of next year. So we have awhile.


----------



## deafgal01

:thumbup: Good plan for you and your DH.


----------



## shradha

Hi.....Natalie................... long time......glad that you are taking care...:hugs:
So happy for Patrice :happydance:.....This time have fingers toes crossed for ......

How are you doing?


----------



## deafgal01

Shradha how are you doing? :hi:


----------



## shradha

last month my cycles shortened to 27 days........:shrug:...... According to some Ovulation calculators...I should be O from June 6th to 10th ....I guess I must have O coz I had severe cramps 2 days ago.... opk are not working well ... here its so hot that i have to keep drinking water...... so opk are not showing dark lines....yesterday and the day before I found two lines ..so i am tasking it as positive...... Am BD everyday....... have no idea ..... what to think...


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck! I ovulated either yesterday or Friday too so I'm in the tww now. :hugs: :dust: fingers crossed for you!


----------



## shradha

wow......fingers and toes crossed for both of us...:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

It sounds like an exciting time for you mz, but having worked for the military I can say its a hard life too, the benefits are good for a reason....also whilst they do try, there's no guarantee you will both be stationed together, if you both joined...often couples can be split up, I know several couples where both are active duty and both stationed in different states...also, whilst you do get a "wish" list of places you'd like to be stationed, you ultimately get stationed where the need or job specialty is...but often you get to go to our top or top three pic, with one or two tours abroad.

Again, happy for you, but hope you've oth really thought this through, my aunt and uncle met in the navy and whilst it was a great life for them as singles, it was terrible when thy wanted a family, he was constantly on deployments and they spent months apart, she eventually left to become a midwife. I would expect to spend a LOT of time apart from one another. Recruiters are there to paint a picture, it's their job after all, but I worked in family support, so I saw the other side, and it's very hard! It's a life commitment.


----------



## deafgal01

Sweedot- thanks for your perspective. I was curious about that as well- how it would affect couples when both are signed up to be active duty in the navy (or any other service like army or marines or air force). I know it's a hard life- my brother's currently in the marines service (although he's due to be released from his service soon unless he signs up for more) and his wife has to stay home when he's deployed so it's hard.

Kinda nervous about DH's SA this week. Friday couldn't come quick enough. Then again, I don't want Friday to roll around anyways as it's kinda nice to be in the unknown and not be aware of the counts since he started the meds. :shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

Thanks, well I felt a little bad after posting, but ultimately I do agree with what was said, yes deployments are very hard on families, that's why we have family support centres in place. All military members have to go through pre and post deployment counselling to help them adjust and family members are hard hit, that's when only one person is deployed, when both are on active duty it's even harder, especially in the navy, when one of you cod be on ship and another on a submarine, and couples almost never ever go to ship together as it is seen as detrimental to the mission, a distraction....

Education benefits are often covered by the post 9/11GI bill and require additnal years of service in order to claim them, it could have changed, but my husband worked with a kid in the army who had signed up to do a degree with the army and he owes them 8 years now after all is said and done....but, I could be wrong, Im more familiar with ROTC and know of officers completing degrees, enlisted folks do too, but it's a long process, like anything...nothing is free and the education benefits are a wonderful and much needed reward for service.

As for maternity, yes ts covered, when you become pregnant, they sometimes give you the option to medically separate from service, with a chance of recall, however if you chose to stay in, you only get 6 weeks leave and then y are expected to return to post, and if that was a deployment prior to yr 20th week of pregnancy, you might be expected to leave your baby with a legal guardian and return overseas. Being in the military means they expect you to put service before self, they won't treat you any differently than any other soldier, you're expected to lose that baby weight fast and get back to being fighting fit...I know, because I worked very closely with serving Members, I even helped in providing their counselling. 

Anyway, enough of this, there's upsides too, otherwise people would not join, I just don't necessarily think its conducive to starting a family. When both people join up. The army I know offers a married couple program, where after being stationed, the coupe files a dd form and they can be moved together, but I don't know if this is applicable to all branches, I doubt it.

Deafgal, I hope your Hubby's SA goes well, it's nerve wracking waiting on those results....I have my fingers crossed for you, and mz, I hope, truly, that this leads to a good life for you and your hubby and I'm sure you didn't take the decision lightly, serving y country is very rewarding.


----------



## deafgal01

Yeah it is. I might not even know the results til next week. Who knows?


----------



## shradha

Wow sweedot .............you were in the military...... I didnt know........:shrug:...thats cool!!!!!!!!! But yes the job does have its demands.....no family life........ feel sad thinking about it......

Natalie- when is dh coming back????


----------



## deafgal01

Um... Dh has always been here with me. It's his sperm count results that will be coming back.


----------



## shradha

Opppppsss.......Sorry I guess I got that wrong..:dohh:


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: It's alright! I've done the same on occasion.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Sweedot. And i know what you mean about recruiters etc. As far as being stationed together, we have to sign up into the buddy progrsm because we are married which is pretty much a program that places both of us together. Oh and we know we get options about the location of the base but we were just saying we was hoping for Japan because we really want to go there. And deployments i know can be tough. But we know we wont be away that long and when it comes to deployments, once of has to have shore duty and the other sea duty. We both cant be deployed at the same time nor the same ship. But we did make sure to tell them we want to be stationed together and they told us.to sign up for the buddy program. Also, i have talked to a few married couples in different military branches including the Navy and they all live together just dont work in the same place and they all are in the buddy program so i think thats going to cover our behinds with that. And we will bring that up once we finish job training because.thats when we choose to get stationed. Also about choosing to be stationed, whoever finished first, picks where we will be stationed from there options. And once the other finishes, then they will be stationed there too. Yeah we did our research and asked around so we know what we getting into :thumbup::hugs:

DG-Cant wait to hear your dh results.

Shradha-did you have any dark opks? Was the test line darker or the same darkness as the control? If not then i would say the tests were negative. For opks, we always have some LH in our system so even if you arent ovulating, you can receive two lines on your test.

AFM, well today im 7dpo and as you can see, my temp keeps dropping lower and lower. It is actually the lowest temp i have had during my cycle. Also, with that being said, FF dropped my CL to around 97.6 which is good i guess. I know i said i would like a bfp now but our recruiter said i i was to get pregnant right now, i would be discharged and thats not good. So dh and i have bought condoms and are going to use those until we are stationed back together and get to do whatever we want then. So right now, we are WTT. I dont know whats going on with my temps and hoping this isnt an implantation dip. Also, i have told my recruiter that I want to leave asap so lets see if i could leave before november because if i can it will benefit us because dh and i will advance around the same time, i can get in and be stationed quicker, and also i dont have to worry about slacking in exercise because i know i would be once dh leaves. Yesterday, was with the recruiter, dh and i start physical training thursday so thats good. Also, we went to celebrate our nephew's 18th birthday. So was pretty busy and tired from all the running around. So we shall see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Im cd35 and usually af.starts on cd36 so maybe thats whats going on and if thats the case, maybe i am further along in the tww than i think.


----------



## Sweedot

Hmmmm, that still doesn't seem right to me mz, the buddy program is not for married couples, it only applies to groups of up to four of the same sex and usually will only guarantee you can go through boot camp together, or possibly be stationed near one another providing y do a similar job and are both active duty. I don't know what the recruiter told you, but it's definitely not a program for cohabiting married couples. This is all very worrying to me, I have to tell you....I know my military program's. And yes, you both can be deployed at the same time actually, I know lots of couples even with children that do, and the child is placed into guardianship temporarily, the only time you can ot be deployed is past your 20th week of pregnancy. And don't forget, when yur dh returns from ship to start shore duty, you yrself could be hearing up to go off to ship, and y cld literally be like passing ships in the night. Im sure y have done research, but the buddy system is not a system for putting married couples together...I'm sorry, t it isn't....it's something you apply to prior to signing your final contract. I would speak with your recruiter again before signing your last contract, the contract which you sign right before leaving for training. Right now y are DEP and still have the option to back out. Just doesn't see right to me. And I'm very worried for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Sweedot-actually you're right. And i realized i stated the wrong program :dohh: sorry my mistake. Its not the buddy program its the military to military program. Amd we have to sign up for "joint spouse" or "join spouse" BEFORE we get our orders papers to be stationed because it take several weeks to get it processed and everything. And seeing that we both are in the navy, its going to be easier to station compared to if we were in two different military branches. And also my dh chose a submarine electronics computer field job and i chose electrician's mate so based on where they need me will most likely determine where we would be because for his job, its available wherever there's a naval base with assigned ships and we know the listing for those. S o sorry about that wrong program. I was thinking buddy program because i remember them telling my nephew, he wouldnt be able to live with us because we were married but he could live with somebody like a friend etc if he does the buddy program :dohh: as you can see my mind is all over the place. :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

I've always thought they didn't station couples together overseas for a good reason- so that if there's a child waiting back home for them to come back, that one of them survives in case the other doesn't make it. :wacko: Wow, the things I learn everyday from listening to y'alls talk. :thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

Ok good, you really had me worried that you had a bogus recruiiter filling your head with garbage....I was in a panic thinking you had been given misinformation. Anyway, so long as you know what this could entail, which obviously you do....my aunt said the best times of her life were spent sailing the oceans with the. Military, even going to Antarctica, you will see the world, that's for certain...remember though to really really use those support systems that are in place, it sounds silly to say, but you'd be surprised how many couples just don't use the resources they have available for free and a marriage can easily get into trouble uner these stressful conditions, use your base family support, they are there to help y through the trials and tribulations that come with being "married to the military" things like free counselling and free marriage therapy, Couples retreats and such, yes they really do offer Couples retreats, lol

Even the strongest marriages can suffer in the military, they have some of the highest divorce rates for a reason,tans don't misunderstand me, I'm not saying your marriage will fail, I have every faith your marriage is strong, but of those that do get into trouble, 80% of them are saved when they seek out the support available...and the ones that do fail are usually couples that were naive bat the reality of how difficult it can be to serve your country.....so remember to always use that support, especially as a dual serving couple.

I'm sure that for at least some of your active duty tours you Will be stationed together or near each other and for some you won't, you can always get out of active duty after four years and serve your remaining term of four years in the inactive reserves if you chose to, you always have the option to go back to active duty.


----------



## shradha

Sweedot- so nice to get such a lot of info from you....... It's like you are an encyclopedia........:hugs:


----------



## shradha

Patrice- i got 2 lines for 2 days it was not like the regular days ........ The test line appeared within mins and both were same color... You could easily see them... even if it was not very dark I took it as +...... Whereas today only control line was visible and previously..... Test line were very faint......Now I feel I needed smiley......

Charting in ff is still new to me....so can't comment....I get confused.....how are you?


----------



## shradha

Natalie- How are you? long time......Just wanted to share the news.....I got my :bfp:...... All the best:thumbup:Hopefully soon you will get your :bfp: soon and you become my bump buddy....fingers crossed for you...:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Hows everyone?

AFM, I have decided to just resign from the job today because im leaving in a few weeks. I think this is the better choice because i would be able to focus more on promoting to E-2, studying and spending time with dh as much as possible before he leaves. This job has just been exhausting and by the time im home, i fall asleep so no time with dh so its the best choice. Now, im 7dpo today yay halfway through the 2ww ajd my temp rose again to 98.18. So im pretty sure this time, ov actually happened. And from looking at my chart, it looks like i dont have a progesterone issue for now so thats a good thing. So far my temps have only been increasing which i guess means my body is doing its job for the first time. And the addict in me did a.test which was neg which i thought it would be. The sensitive nipples are here but the feeling has decreased to mild. I only feel pain if i push hard on them so i think thats going away which most likely means AF will be here soon. Well thats what im hoping is going to happen anyways. No implantation dip, triphasic pattern as of yet but i just love how my chart looks this time and FF isnt confused this time :haha: So finally we are getting somewhere.


----------



## deafgal01

Shradha - congrats! :hugs: That's awesome!

I'm doing alright considering the circumstances... DH still had no sperms in the SA so now we're having biopsy on him next week July 5th to figure out if it's blockage or if it's lack of production/sperm issue. :shrug: We've already agreed if it's blockage, we'll have them fix it in the hopes we'll get some sperms out of him. If it's the lack of production/sperms, we'll go straight into finding a sperm donor to use. I'm nervous about the biopsy. I want it to be blockage but at same time I'm mentally telling myself to prepare for the worst too (that it could be just a lack of production or not having good sperms). There are procedures they can do to retrieve the sperms if it is that but we already agreed we've spent enough money trying to find sperms and there's no guarantee how much they'd find if there's any.

Shradha- yes I hope to be bump buddies with you soon but I don't know how much longer I will have to wait. It all depends on how the biopsy goes and what the next step is for us.

I've got to go- homework's calling my name. Good luck to you mz. That might have been a smart decision- spend time with your dh and prepare for the upcoming tests/challenges.


----------



## shradha

deafgal01 said:


> Shradha - congrats! :hugs: That's awesome!
> 
> I'm doing alright considering the circumstances... DH still had no sperms in the SA so now we're having biopsy on him next week July 5th to figure out if it's blockage or if it's lack of production/sperm issue. :shrug: We've already agreed if it's blockage, we'll have them fix it in the hopes we'll get some sperms out of him. If it's the lack of production/sperms, we'll go straight into finding a sperm donor to use. I'm nervous about the biopsy. I want it to be blockage but at same time I'm mentally telling myself to prepare for the worst too (that it could be just a lack of production or not having good sperms). There are procedures they can do to retrieve the sperms if it is that but we already agreed we've spent enough money trying to find sperms and there's no guarantee how much they'd find if there's any.
> 
> Shradha- yes I hope to be bump buddies with you soon but I don't know how much longer I will have to wait. It all depends on how the biopsy goes and what the next step is for us.
> 
> I've got to go- homework's calling my name. Good luck to you mz. That might have been a smart decision- spend time with your dh and prepare for the upcoming tests/challenges.

Dont worry the biopsy will go well...and soon you will join me...i have full faith in god....he will surely have a solution...and you will be fine.... paraying for you and fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

Yay, baby dust! Congratulations shradha! Such fab news....


----------



## Sweedot

Deaf gal, I have a very 2 very close friends who's husband very sadly have a condition in which he produced no sperm, well, they said the chances of conception were fewer than 1 in 10 million....they underwent ivf however successfully and his sperm was extracted and planted directly into the egg, the Ivf resulted in a pregnancy and three years after that pregnancy, she found herself pregnant again, naturally...

My other friend started dating a divorced man who's relationship had disintegrated following his diagnosis of no sperm production, again, told virtually no chance of conception, he and s ex wife had tried for 8 years with no luck...2 months into their new relationship, my friend got pregnant, he couldn't believe it....after all those years, my friend couldn't believe it either, not prepared for a baby and not using protection because of his diagnosis...

So, I know that's only two stories, but it's two incidents from people I know well, which to me says, there's lots of incidents like this. Hopefully, whatever the problem, you will get the baby you deserve soon...never lose hope, life finds a way!


----------



## Sweedot

Mz, happy yu get to spend some quality time with dh before things kick off! Hoping for a bfp for you!!!


----------



## mzswizz

dg-im sure everything will be fine with the biopsy and fxed for you getting a bfp soon!

sweedot-yes im happy i get to spend time with dh and im just patiently awaiting af so i can focus more on leaving for the navy. Really hope just for this cycle i didnt conceive because then i would have to start the process all over again.

AFM, im 8dpo and my temp is 98.12. I have noticed that my temps have been staying in the 98s lately so i take that as a good sign. Atleast, for the first time, my chart looks like an actual ovulation chart. Even though it took my body forever to get it right, it finally occurred and was successful. DH now has 5 more days before boot camp but he leaves in 4 more days to go to the hotel so in reality, he is leaving in 4 days :shock: Time just flew by. Well atleast we can spend as much time together before he goes..which we have been doing anyways and just relaxing. I shall be taking the test to be an E-2 on monday so im excited. Also, lately i have been getting increased cm which is normal for me in the tww but this time, it has really been alot than usual so i dont know whats going on and i have been have the sensitive nipples since 1dpo and it hasnt left yet ugh. Im just ready for the pain to leave because it really is uncomfortable for me. Also, i have been having dry mouth lately and dh told me that means i need to drink more water but when i do, it seems like it doesnt help :shrug: SO now i have to really increase my water intake. Well thats it for now.


----------



## wishnandhopin

dg, :hugs: I will be praying for good news

mz, hoping this cycle is the one for you! :dust:


----------



## wishnandhopin

shradha said:


> Natalie- How are you? long time......Just wanted to share the news.....I got my :bfp:...... All the best:thumbup:Hopefully soon you will get your :bfp: soon and you become my bump buddy....fingers crossed for you...:dust:

CONGRATS!!:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

wishn-how have you been? An update for me is right now dh and I enlisted in the navy. dh is shipping for boot camp july 5th and im leaving july 23rd for boot camp. We had a few oopsies this cycle but right now we arent ttc until we get stationed. so we are keeping our fxed for AF for now until we get stationed. Once stationed, we will resume ttc but right now its on hold.


----------



## wishnandhopin

mzswizz said:


> wishn-how have you been? An update for me is right now dh and I enlisted in the navy. dh is shipping for boot camp july 5th and im leaving july 23rd for boot camp. We had a few oopsies this cycle but right now we arent ttc until we get stationed. so we are keeping our fxed for AF for now until we get stationed. Once stationed, we will resume ttc but right now its on hold.

Oh, I am sorry.. I guess I misread. Congrats on the Navy! :thumbup: Keep us posted on how things go with it!!! I have had several family members in the Navy. I wish you both luck on your new journey!! I have been good. Trying to find a job post-graduation is becoming a challenge... but DH and I are confident things will work out for the best. We are truly approaching TTC the stressfree way now.. I am still using my tracking and trying on good days, but not really sitting on pins and needles about it... like before. I started OPK a couple days ago, at the recommendation of my OBGYN. My cyst has reduced in size by half!! I go back in two months for a follow up. She explained the steps if in a year no conception has taken place, how we will go about finding the issue. It helped (although from the ladies on here, I kinda already knew some of it). Basically, DH and I are BDing whenever, and as much as possible, without stressing...

In other news, my brother in law was in a bad car accident a few weeks ago, another reason for my absence... He is doing fine now.. thank God!


----------



## mzswizz

wishn-its okay. yes we are preventing right now. and i too have family in the Navy. will keep you ladies updated. Lovely how you are ttc stress free now. I have been doing that also previously. I was just temping and using opks. My ob/gyn has also recommended the opks to us. We were suppose to have a follow up doc appt on july 23rd so he can run ALL the fertility tests but i will be leaving for the Navy so we are going to wait until we are stationed and go into the medical facility there and get the tests done because we get free healthcare so its a win/win situation for us. RE: your brother in law, glad he is doing better. My former friend got into a terrible car accident where she was in a coma for i think a week. But she is better now. So happy he is recovering.


----------



## wishnandhopin

MZ, yeah I can't blame you. I'd be waiting to get stationed too!


----------



## deafgal01

wishin- glad your brother is ok. That is scary.

I'm doing good. Keeping busy. We're having a busy weekend- I guess to stock up for a boring week at home next week after the biopsy.


----------



## wishnandhopin

deafgal01 said:


> wishin- glad your brother is ok. That is scary.
> 
> I'm doing good. Keeping busy. We're having a busy weekend- I guess to stock up for a boring week at home next week after the biopsy.

Maybe you can do something fun to take your mind off the biopsy/waiting on results. Like a romantic date or something adventurous, depending what you guys are in to.. :shrug:  something to feel the love during a difficult time:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

I'd love to but DH has a busy schedule next week- only time we'd be able to have a "romantic" date/night is Wednesday probably but that's ok. We made sure to have fun together this weekend- with the two movies, a picnic with people, and other things.


----------



## wishnandhopin

I am glad you got some fun time this weekend.. You are definitely in my thoughts and prayers this week.:hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

We might make most of being alone and some love making sessions between my dr appt and his biopsy. :rofl: It's going to be a little while before he feels up to it again after the biopsy.


----------



## wishnandhopin

deafgal01 said:


> We might make most of being alone and some love making sessions between my dr appt and his biopsy. :rofl: It's going to be a little while before he feels up to it again after the biopsy.

:haha: good plan


----------



## Sweedot

Hi ladies, enjoying this fine weather? It's 104 here, soooo hot, bad storm on Friday though, knocked out a lot of power around here.

Hubby and I had a misshap on Friday Saturday, I stayed up reading 50 shades of gray and ended up getting myself all frisky and jumping him at 3:00 am, he didnt have time to withdraw and well...needless to say I thought, oh, it's only cycle day 17! I'll be fine, because I have not been ovulating until cycle day 22 the last three cycles, well, of course ovulation decides to come early this month and I'm ovulating today. Meaning we pretty much couldnt have timed that roll in the sack any better if we had tried..blah! Lol....so now Im going to be on pins wondering if we had an oops....the one thing I've learned about conception is, it always happens when you don't mean for it to happen or when you less expect it! Figures huh!


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: oh sweedot that is how it often happens. :rofl: ops we got pregnant! Good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

sweedot-me and you are in the same boat. dh and i had an oopsie and just so happens, the day we had the oopsie was the same day ff confirmed as ov day :dohh:

AFM, im 9dpo and my temp is 98.52 :shock: My temps are looking pretty high and good. Im thinking that these temps would be my temps if my progesterone levels play their part correctly so we shall see. DH wants me to start testing from tomorrow which Im going to do. Well today, we going to our going away party so talk to you ladies later.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- have fun at your going away party. :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! 

Mz - glad to hear everything is going well for you both on the navy front

DG - thinking of you this week

Sweedot - how is Esme? Any recent pics?


----------



## shradha

Natalie - How is DH feeling? What did the doctor say? how are you?


----------



## shradha

Sweetdot and Patrice - Fingers crossed for you both.....:dust::thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Shradha- I don't know yet. I had my dr appt this morning (just one of those yearly check up things). DH has his biopsy on July 5th (so Thursday, I'll be sitting in waiting room being bored). I'm doing good.

Good luck Mz and Sweedot.


----------



## Sweedot

Lol good luck!! The thing is, I don't know which result I'd like right now....oh boy!!!! Life's way too complicated!


----------



## deafgal01

:haha: Sweedot in that case, hopefully you're not. :shrug: Then again if you are, I'll take the baby! :rofl: On second thought, I know you'll want to keep any babies you have. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

im with you sweedot! i dont know whether to want a baby or not!

AFM, im 10dpo and temp is 98.28 so it did a dip today. Took a test and it was a bfn today. DH has 2 more days before he leaves on july 4th :cry: Well, the going away party was great, we had a blast. Also, i already took half of the test to become an E-2 today and passed :thumbup: So now i take the other half tomorrow to become an E-2. I am having increased cm and still sensitive bbs. I also had a glass of wine but it didnt affect my temp :thumbup: So still just waiting. Thinking its going to be AF :thumbup:


----------



## Sweedot

Got my bfp tonight, I'm pregnant again....11/12 dpo today, did two dollar tree tests and they both came up positive. 

My husband is in utter shock, as am I, afr trying with Esme for so long, this Ida huge shock...we did it one time unprotected this month


----------



## shradha

Sweedot said:


> Got my bfp tonight, I'm pregnant again....11/12 dpo today, did two dollar tree tests and they both came up positive.
> 
> My husband is in utter shock, as am I, afr trying with Esme for so long, this Ida huge shock...we did it one time unprotected this month

Hurray:happydance::hugs:...congrats dear.....so I, you and Natalie are bump buddies...... So happy...... Today is my scan...... Dh can take some time to realize....my dh took 4 days to come out of the shock :winkwink:.......take care.....


----------



## shradha

deafgal01 said:


> Shradha- I don't know yet. I had my dr appt this morning (just one of those yearly check up things). DH has his biopsy on July 5th (so Thursday, I'll be sitting in waiting room being bored). I'm doing good.
> 
> Good luck Mz and Sweedot.

Today is my scan...very nervous.....how was your day? What did the doc say about your scan?


----------



## Sweedot

Yeah, think I'm 3.5 weeks along, early though, but yup, definitely pregnant. Jeez...still in shock


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats Sweedot! :wohoo: I heard it can sometimes be quicker for siblings after you finally get your first baby. :shrug:

Scan? Me? I didn't have one. Last time I had one was in Jan when they were checking to make sure nothing was wrong with me fertility wise. I still haven't gotten word back on what they found on DH's biopsy yet- I will find out while I'm away at camp in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sweedot

Yeah, like I said. I'm in shock. Total disbelief, I've done three tests, all bfp within 5 minutes, so, I'm definitely pregnant....still shocked though.


----------



## Conina

Wow Sweedot congrats!! Nice to have them close together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shradha

Natalie- scan done......have to go again to scan after 10 days....... Scan shows less than 6 weeks pregnancy....


----------



## mzswizz

wow sweedot congrats!!! They say its easier to get pregnant after the first baby. With the last two kids, my sister got pregnant 3 months after giving birth to her son.

AFM, wow sorry ladies I havent been on much. I only have 5 days left before I leave and I must say, I have been very busy getting everything sorted out so I can finally relax before leaving. Im very excited to go in. I cant wait to see DH. My family is coming around now about me leaving to go to the Navy. And they even bought a webcam so we can video chat once I get out of boot camp. We received the formal invite for DH's graduation on August 31st :shock: Cant believe he is graduating already. It doesnt seem like he has been in there for like 3 weeks now. Time surely is flying. Speaking of time, I am already on cd14. I havent been really paying attention to my cycle at all. I just want to say that Im going to miss every last one of you. Im so glad that I have you women in my life going through my journey as well as letting me into your journeys. We have been through good times and bad and even whacky times :haha: But we have all kept each others' spirits high and always was willing to give out a helping hand and I must say, you ladies made me who I am today as a woman and a wife that is ttc. So i want to say thank you for everything you ladies have done and will do for me in the future :hugs: And one more thing...i am officially an E2 yay :happydance: AIRMAN APPRENTICE CLAYTON!!!!


----------



## deafgal01

Hope you will check in once in a while, mz. :hugs:


----------



## Sweedot

Good luck mz...sounds like you're off for an amazing adventure...can't wait to hear all about navy life!


----------



## shradha

Natalie- how are you? Are you having morning sickness? When is your scan?

Sweet dot- how are you doing?


----------



## Sweedot

I'm good thanks....still early days...pretty symptomless so far, thinking the symptoms will start kicking in this week. How are you doing?


----------



## deafgal01

No ms. Af showed her face but I knew she'd be coming to visit.

Got DH's biopsy results... Not blockage. Just issue with sperms. They are there but like not good swimmers or something which explains why they did not make it out into the semen. I am thinking on the three options I have. 1) dh can stay on meds and we hope for a lucky shot. 2) ivf procedure where they take sperms out and insert them in me. Or 3) donor sperm. Cheapest of these would be donor sperm.


----------



## Conina

Just to let you all know my wee boy arrived on 27 July weighing 9lbs 6oz. We've called him Conor David :cloud9:


----------



## Sweedot

Congratulations on your baby boy! Big boy....have you posted your birth story yet? 

Hope you're settling into being a mommy....life will never be the same. Esme was only 6lb, lol and pushing her out was hard enough. Lol she's caught up now, she weighs about 25 lb. haha


----------



## Sweedot

Shradha, how's the pregnancy going so far? 

Mz...hope the navy is everything you hoped it would be.

Deafgal....any updates on what you and hubby have decided to do regarding ttc?


----------



## deafgal01

Conina :wohoo: Congrats on a boy! I hope you share your birth story soon and direct us to your journal if it's posted.


Sweedot- Regarding our decisions, we haven't yet talked but from the sound of things, we both seem to be aiming for donor sperm but haven't had a chance to really sit down and talk yet so that's still need to be done today or sometime this week when we both are home and not running around doing stuff.


----------



## Conina

Thanks ladies - story is in my journal, link in my signature!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey all :blush: seriously long time since I've been on here, sorry... Lots to catch up on! Sweetdot and shradha, congraulations on your new beans! DG, sorry to hear AF showed again, but it sounds like at least now you have some definite options to work with - I hope you and your hubby have some time soon to sit down and decide together...
MZ, wow, airman!! Very exciting! Have you had to sell up or rent out your place? I've no idea how it works, do you keep you own home still or rely on Navy quarters? How exciting, you must have been really busy!
Conina, just off to read your birth story now, congrats again :) Hope you and Conor are enjoying getting to know one another!
As for me, I'm 35 weeks now, and baby is finally head down. The doctor told me by mistake what we're having, but I didn't want to know, so we're still keeping it a secret. I have a week and a half summer hols with both girls at home, then I'm hoping I get a couple of quieter weeks before due date while they're in Kindergarten... Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Sweedot

Oh no, can't believe the doctor let slip the gender, that must have been really annoying! I'd LOVE a surprise this time, dh wants to know, so I told him that he an get the tech to write down he gender and keep it a secret from me. Lol

35 weeks. Not long to go...I have oh....forever to go, lol.....33 weeks seems like forever, can't believe I have an 8 month old too, she is such a character, such a cutie...love her to bits.

Hope the last few weeks of the pregnancy go nice and smoothly for you and we will be eager to hear the birth story...

Deafgal. Hoping you and hubby get sorted soon, re: donor sperm...is it random, ie from a soerm bank? I have no idea how that works, would be interested to find out....either way, sounds like a pregnancy is in the not too distant future for you! Yay


----------



## shradha

Congratulations Conina:happydance::crib:

Sweet dot- having MS.... My mom has come to take care of me.....I feel tired and sleepy.....no appetite....

Natalie- boo to AF........:growlmad:.....


----------



## Sweedot

Lol, I wish my mom wod come take care if me....my morning sickness isn't too bad yet, it was really really bad during my first pregnancy...I was hospitalised. This time its fairly mild so far! Still really tiring though with a baby to take care of too. 

I just did three loads of laundry, vacuumed upstairs and down, cleaned the kitchen, changed and fed the baby and now I have to go grocery shopping. It never ends!


----------



## deafgal01

Might put making a baby on hold for a couple months- do research into donor sperm. I've never done it so it'll be interesting to see what kind of options I have with that and whether counseling will be required to think about everything related to that. To be frank, I'm not surprised by AF anymore - in fact I expect her on the clock every cycle. :shrug:

On the other hand, we might do a second honeymoon- it's been 5 years of being married so I think it'll be a nice treat to "escape" and just reconnect away from our normally busy life. Not sure where we'll go and when yet.


----------



## holywoodmum

a second honeymoon sounds like a brilliant idea!


----------



## deafgal01

Just gotta decide where to go for honeymoon lol


----------



## holywoodmum

where did you go first time round? Would you go to the same place again? We went to Venezuela for our honey moon and it was amazing


----------



## deafgal01

Glaciers national park in Montana. So beautiful there!!! Sure would go there again but I'd like to see more of the world...


----------



## holywoodmum

I agree, although I loved it for honeymoon I'd choose somewhere different too!
Would you stay in the states, or travel further abroad, I suppose it depends how long you can go for... I'm excited for you!


----------



## Sweedot

Would love a second honeymoon, we went to Italy for ours, lake como! So pretty. 

Feeling like crap today, symptoms kicked in today pretty bad and I feel like such a bad mommy, I needed a lie down n the couch and I'm trying to play ith my little girl, although not very successfully. 

Hubby and I had a disagreement last night over finding out the sex early. I want a surprise this time, I don't want to know, but he does, he really wants to know as soon as possible. So I don't know what to do.


----------



## deafgal01

Holy- I'm tempted to travel abroad. DH has mentioned wanting to visit Great Britain. I doubt we can afford that though so we might look into going to a different state- there's still so much of the West of America I haven't seen yet (mostly Southwest and the coast states). There's also Hawaii- doubt DH has ever been to that one, and he's more of a seasoned traveller than me considering all the family trips he went on with his family growing up.

Sweedot- since you found out what gender last time, why not have this one be a surprise? What was his reasons for knowing asap?


----------



## shradha

Wow......second honeymoon:happydance:.....enjoy dear! I never got a chance to go on a honeymoon:happydance:..... Dh mom was not well.... So after our wedding had to cancel the program..... But I keep reminding dh of our pending honeymoon...... He said we will go... I am happy for you.....


----------



## shradha

Sweedot said:


> Would love a second honeymoon, we went to Italy for ours, lake como! So pretty.
> 
> Feeling like crap today, symptoms kicked in today pretty bad and I feel like such a bad mommy, I needed a lie down n the couch and I'm trying to play ith my little girl, although not very successfully.
> 
> Hubby and I had a disagreement last night over finding out the sex early. I want a surprise this time, I don't want to know, but he does, he really wants to know as soon as possible. So I don't know what to do.

Awwww....I wish I could find mine....here in India it's illegal to know the gender....so it is going to be a mystery for me....


----------



## Sweedot

I'm very sad to have to tell you all that we have lost our surprise baby. I was 9 weeks and 3 days...I'm still waiting to misscarry the baby, but it has stopped growing.

So sad to have to tell you all this.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: oh no sweedot! :hugs:


----------



## Sweedot

Thank you, I'm still waiting to misscarry, I hope it happens soon, I don't want to hae a d and c. No bleeding yet, just bad cramps coming and going. I'm not even sure if it will happen this week. It's very sad, I would have been 10 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope it happens soon. How long they are willing to wait before they interfere with a d&c? My sister had a d&c with her 13 week old fetus (she was pregnant for 15 weeks with him). It's not something anyone should ever have to go thru or experience. :hugs: It's so sad to have to mourn a life that could have been.


----------



## Conina

Awww Sweedot I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope it's over as quickly as possible for you so you can move on and grieve properly :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shradha

Oh nooooooo:cry:....sweet dot what happened suddenly?


----------



## Sweedot

It isn't sudden....I was not feeling good about this pregnancy as my morning sickness was not tha bad and you guys know how bad I had it with Esme. I went for an early ultrasound scan at 8 weeks to date the baby and the baby was measuring two weeks behind and a slow heart rate. They told me then it could go either way, 50/50 chance...I went back a week later at what was 9 weeks and 1 day and the baby had not grown, the heart rate was even slower. They informed me there was no hope at that point, that there was a problem with the baby and that soon, the heart would stop and then I would misscarry. My hcg is falling, I still feel sick at times, the odd day and I'm now waiting for the baby to pass. On Friday next week I will probably go for a follow up scan to make sure the baby has passed.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: It's still sad to hear about stuff like this that happens for no good reason. :hugs:


----------



## shradha

Oh that's really sad sweetdot:cry::hugs: I am so sorry to hear:hugs:......


----------



## mzswizz

oh no Sweedot thats sd. Hope everything goes well and hope you feel better hun. Atleast you still have Ms. Esme :hugs:

update about me...prepare yourselves lol: Well, I have went on a vacation to Connecticut to visit my DH from the 15th-18th of this month. I had a proper AF on Sept. 11th and it ended on the 17th. DH and I dtd from the 15th-17th like normal because AF just doesnt stop our fun lol. Well, now ovualtion for me is all over the place like usual. I have bee ntemping or anything i just let mother nature take its course. Im currently on cd16 and starting around cd11 i think (havent been keeping track) i had quick sharp cramping and it was on and off for like 3 days and then around cd14 (the day after i tried to check my cervix)..i had light spotting so I thought great another AF right after this but then it stopped the same day (was there for a few wipes and mixed with discharge) and well it is now cd16 and i have yet again spotting mixed with LOADS and I do mean watery LOADS of cm. Its kind of like the aftermath you dtd. So i have been leaking like crazy since around cd12 on forward, along with cramping, bbs hurt for a day, my cm was a yellowish tinge for some odd reason and now im having on and off spotting. It would be just my luck that we ended up conceiving on the vacation and it would be great because im moving up there in November which means if i did conceive, I will be almost 3 months so thats great. Well now its just a wait and see. Oh and i have no clue when the next AF is do. It seems like my body is getting more normal AFs because they are not as long.


----------



## deafgal01

Oooh great to hear your af is more normal now!


----------



## shradha

Hi how are you? It's been a month since spoke to you.

Sweet dot- how are you doing?


----------



## mzswizz

how's it going DG?

Shradha-i missed talking to you ladies.

AFM, cd17 and just went out on a whim and temped even though I have no clue what my other temps are but just was curious as to what my temp would be and well my temp is 98.79 :shock: So its pretty high for now. The spotting is still gone and there's only discharge now and I even checked the thermometer to see if there was any bleeding on it but nope it was clean. So its all a wait and see game i guess. I might just test next week and see what happens.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- things are great lately. May not be pregnant but eh, that's ok... I've got other things going for me and we're starting out our saving plan for the IUI treatments. We still need to find a donor we both want (pick at least 3 but no more than 5) to send in to the clinic. I still need to get my blood screened for diseases and stuff prior to undergoing IUI treatment. As for money, we're not going to use any loans but we will save up to $5,000 by this time next year (at $500 a month, we'll reach that goal by June 2013. :thumbup: So we'll probably start treatment in summer! :wohoo: So far we have 1 month saved for iui (so that's 1/10th of the way there). :yipee:

How's you doing?


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Thats wonderful news! I see you are on you're way :hugs: So happy for you two. I'm doing good just been occupying my time looking for a place in Connecticut so DH and I can live together while he is in submarine school. So everything has been going pretty good. Also, we have a curveball with this whole spotting in my cycle ordeal so dh thinks its pregnancy related because the only time i spot is when something goes up there like temping or when i use the bathroom and the "push" causes spotting but other than that..its not there. Even now its not there and I dont even need a pad because it doesnt even come out unless im using the bathroom.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- fingers crossed you are preggers!!! Will that delay your training though if you are?


----------



## shradha

Natalia- that's good planning.......fingers cross for you dear......


----------



## mzswizz

DG-im not currently in there anymore because i gotten injured


----------



## deafgal01

Bummer about getting injured.

How is everyone holding up?


----------



## mzswizz

Im good just been having on and off spotting. How about you?


----------



## deafgal01

Pretty good. Tired... But yay for Friday!!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well im on cd19 and the spotting has gone for now and to make matters worse i got diahrrea :blush: It has just randomly came this morning. The last time I had diahrrea, was when i was sick with the stomach virus. But my stomach doesnt hurt at all so its nothing to do with a stomach virus. This is all something new to me. It seems like im leaning more to pregnancy and dh keeps informing me that he KNOWS im pregnant. But i got to wait and see what happens.


----------



## deafgal01

I bet you are pregnant... In fact I hope you are!!!!!!!

Dr gave my dh a little bit of bad news- he said if my dh doesn't do something about his testoeone level, his future has the risk of oestoposis (loss of bone density, it's when bones get brittle- I really can't spell) or other health problems. So based on this finding from the recent blood test, he decided to go back on the medicine that he was taking before to boost it so I guess while we're saving up for our baby fund, we can still have a very very slim chance of getting me pregnant with his sperm naturally. Afterall it only takes one to get my egg and having that implant to get pregnant.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-hoping you will be able to conceive naturally rather than IUI but all in time I guess. I dont know if its just a whacky cycle or what but im just waiting for the spotting to end so i can enjoy wearing no panty liners lol


----------



## deafgal01

Mz yup enjoy the no panty liner stage lol


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am in PAIN!!!! Well, i started having TERRIBLE cramps last night and ended up releasing ALOT of blood. This morning, it was heavier than normal and I passed a HUGE clot the size of two thumbs . Didn't know i passed it until I went to change my pad and I was shocked to see it. This is day 2 of the super heavy bleeding and terrible pain. I have no clue whats going on but im just ready for it to end. Also, i shall be checking out apartments in Connecticut in November and most likely move that same month but we should see because we had a minor setback so just patiently waiting. DH heard me explain whats going on with me and he thinks im going through a m/c but i just think Im having one weird cycle but of course he begs to differ because this happened with the last m/c but i never took a test so i cant really base it on his theory but who knows. Im just ready to go to Connecticut so I can be with DH and also be able to go to the doctor and get all the proper tests ran. We might wait for baby until he goes on shore duty so he can be part of the whole pregnancy but we shall see what the Lord has in store for us. So here I am in cd2, super heavy bleeding, passing HUGE clots and with 20 times worse cramps. It shall get better soon.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope you feel better but your hubby might be right about it being A miscarriage.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG and if he's right then there's nothing I can really do. But will find a provider once we get the new insurance and find out a way to get rid of these ovarian cysts because i think they are the main cause for everything.


----------



## deafgal01

They could be. Think they put you on bc to shrink them if they are not too big.


----------



## mzswizz

I dont think they are too big and maybe being on bc is just what i need. But we shall see.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: when will you see the dr about that?


----------



## mzswizz

well i have to look up a new doctor because my current doc doesnt take TriCare (military insurance).


----------



## deafgal01

hope you find a new dr quickly. bummer your current one won't take military insurance.


----------



## mzswizz

thanksand yes i know. He is a great obgyn too.

AFM, just waiting until the 8th to see if the bleeding will stop. So I only have 2 more days left to see whats going on. Also, im not moving to Connecticut as soon as I thought. DH and I decided to just wait until DH finishes his basic sub school which is only like 2 months and then I move up because if we do it now, then its on our expense but if we wait until he completes submarine school, they pay for everything to be moved to Connecticut and we get better housing so it works out for us. As for my cycle, still that darn foamy bleeding :shrug: All i want is the bleeding to stop and I will call the insurance company on Monday to see if they have changed our plan so I can look for a doc.


----------



## deafgal01

Wow. That is good idea, that makes more sense to wait two months for hubby to finish his school.


----------



## mzswizz

yep. so now its on hold which is probably a good thing because by the time i move up there, i should have everything taken care of medically wise or close enough that I can get the next steps done in connecticut and we end up conceiving then.

Well, looks like the bleeding will be on its way out either tonight or tomorrow :happydance: So im happy about that. And im ready to move forward and figure out whats going on. Currently im on cd5 or bleeding day 5 so lets see what happens.


----------



## deafgal01

That will be nice!


----------



## mzswizz

Yay the bleeding stopped. No more bleeding for me so I am happy about that.


----------



## deafgal01

:wohoo: for bleeding stopping. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, cd6 (if it was a whacky cycle) and bleeding stopped yesterday :happydance: Also, discharge/cm has turned back to normal :happydance: So everything went back to normal so far. Well its been on and off raining here and yesterday, I went to see my friend who gave birth to her daughter on Sept. 25th. She is sooo adorable. It just hasnt kicked in that she is a mom yet which I believe is normal. But had a great time with her and the baby. Also, yesterday, i made a major decision. I cut my hair yesterday :blush: I did it myself and I must say it actually came out pretty good. My dh loves it of course and so did my best friend so I guess I did a pretty good job :haha: I was always contemplating on cutting it shorter but was always afraid to do so but I finally did it. :thumbup: Well thats all the update I have for now. Nothing really to report on ttc wise as of yet but will get back into the mix once I move which would be when dh finished sub school in an estimation of 2 months because that way the Navy will pay for us to move house which is perfect. So all is well and just sticking it out here.
 



Attached Files:







mi2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deafgal01

You're so brave- I'd never be brave enough to cut it myself, that short too. Love how it looks on you though. You did awesome job! I'm glad your best friend and hubby both loved your new haircut. It suits you!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks DG. Yes, i was afraid myself but I actually was happy about how the end result. And i love it!!! I might just keep my hair short. But how you been?

AFM, cd7 and bleeding is still gone so thats good. I just booked the hotel for next month so I can go see DH for thanksgiving. Im super excited and anxious to see him. Time is really flying fast I've noticed. I havent been taking my temp nor doing any opks etc because its no use at this point right now because we are just really into seeing each other and working out everything financially and moving etc. Also, so far i get to see him like once a month so i know we have a slim to none chance so i dont bother at the moment. Waiting until I move up there to really start anything because I will then be seeing him every day :happydance: Well, thats it for me for now.


----------



## deafgal01

How have I been? Um.. busy, over-working, sleeping, bitter, tired, roller coaster of emotions really... Got my good moments and my bad moments. I get days where it's actually good and then others that are just well, harder. :shrug: It helps that I can see the amount of money being saved towards baby fund but at the same time it's a crush to my hope knowing that the chances of us ever conceiving naturally is really very slim... At least there are stuff the drs can do to help us get the baby we want. At least we will have a baby eventually.


----------



## mzswizz

Atleast you have a goal to look forward to :thumbup:. Me and you both are in the waiting game.

AFM, im on cd15. I finally got the new health insurance processed and that's going to be effective November 1st. But Im going to wait until I'm with DH to go to the doctor so we both can find out and I dont just go by myself. I really need my support system. For some odd reason, DH and I both have that "prepare for the worst mentallity" in which we both said was pretty bad to do, so we are just going to go in and find out what's wrong. I have been tossing and turning all night so not really any sleep for me. Also, a tooth that has been causing pain, popped out on its own :shock: I think something hit it when I was eating but atleast I dont have to deal with pain :thumbup: Now if only my wisdom teeth would pop out on their own..would save me a trip to the dentist :haha: 36 more days until Im on vacation in Connecticut with DH :happydance: Im super happy. And then DH graduates on Nov. 30th and I move to Connecticut around the beginning of December after I come back which is Dec. 3rd! Atleast I will be up there before Christmas and my birthday. My DH already bought me my gift and its an IPOD eeeekkk :happydance: I needed a new one so he bought me a 160GB IPOD Classic :happydance: He knows just what to buy me. Now I got to think of what to buy him for Christmas. Im hoping to atleast be able to ttc during the trip if not then December definitely. And the funny thing is...if we conceive December (my birth month)...beanie would be due in September (DH's birth month) which DH was always hoping would happen secretly :haha: But we shall see. As for as my body goes, I just been taking the prenatals but I get too much cm. Yes, I know it sounds weird to complain about cm but seriously, I either have to put a panty liner on or end up changing underwear in midday because it leaks out as if its the after result of dtd :shrug: Don't know whats going on neither. Thought it could be like early ovulation or something :shrug: My cycles are being all over the place. The earliest for my cycle to start was I think 16 days and the longest 52 days so thats my new range instead of 35 days now. So now we just :coffee: Also, today, I have to enroll in dental insurance so getting all the enrollment etc out the way so I can start the health and dental process. Most likely going to do the dental work before the health because I want to be pain free before ttc but we shall see.


----------



## deafgal01

Good plan- take care of any dental work before ya get preg cuz there are some things they cannot fix when you are preg.

Awwww iPod! Awesome! I settled on buying this iu sweatshirt hoodie for mine for Christmas. Might find one small gift to add to that cuz he saw me buy it. :-= the small gift shall be a surprise, maybe some kind of plug in speakers for his iPhone to use with the white noise app. We will see. I just need to buy gifts for other peeps in my family- my parents and nephew and niece. I might donate to charity for my sis and bro for their Christmas gifts since we do not buy each other anything for Christmas.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-yes thats why im going to do the dental work first so i dont have to have limitations. And that sounds like a plan for Christmas.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd1 today. AF has started 20 days after the abnormal bleeding and found out that ovarian cysts cause abnormal bleeding in between periods :growlmad: Well, i had a talk with DH and I was going to wait until I went up there yo handle the whole going to the doctor to get treated BUT DH now is showing concern and he wants to go with my previous plan which was to seek medical help BEFORE i leave to Conencticut next month. So im changing my PCM (Primary Care Manager/doctor) to a female and will schedule an appt immediately when my insurance goes into effect which is next Thursday :happydance: So will be seeing the doctor soon. I'm just ready to get rid of these cysts so I can finally conceive with no problem and have a LO in our arms.


----------



## deafgal01

Boo that stinks Mz. Hope the dr can do something and you can conceive your rainbow baby! I'm due for af soon- normal cycle. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Well, i havent updated in awhile. Alot has happened :dohh: I went to my ob/gyn on Nov. 6th and she diagnosed me with PCOS :nope: So currently, she wants me to take BCP for 6 months to regulate my cycles and get rid of the cysts and then after 6 months..stop taking them and in her words "have sex every day because you want to catch the first egg that is released after you stop the BCP" :haha: So since the 11th, I have been taking BCPs and it has been working wonders. I have more energy, my libido is through the roof, its a very low dose BCP and to top it all off...NO SYMPTOMS :happydance: Its like im not taking BCPs at all :thumbup:

Now here's my current update: AFM, im on cd26. Took my BCP already. I dont have a clue why im up right now. Well, i've noticed that with these BCPs I have alot of energy and my libido is through the roof :thumbup: Also, the downfall is that I get loads of creamy cm throughout the whole day with them. Normally, i get creamy cm but then eventually it dries up. But ever since I've started the pills, the cm just never goes away. So i have to stay with a panty liner just in case. Also, so far no spotting or bleeding while taking the pills so I guess thats a good sign. Next week sunday will start week 2 on BCPs which is a huge milestone because when i was on BCP previously after the m/c, i couldnt even get through week 1 without deciding to stop taking them. AF is due in 9 days so lets see if i still have a bleed or the BCP will stop AF from arriving. Im hoping it stops AF from arriving because i dont want to have another AF while im on vacation. Well, im pretty much done packing finally :happydance: So now its just time to wait for the 22nd to come so I can see my wonderful DH and we enjoy our 2 weeks together :happydance: Also, later on this morning, Im going to help a friend exercise so im feeling pretty good about this. I finally can be a physical trainer to somebody :haha: I just want to thank the Navy though because they did work me out so now im stronger and more toned and I finally got my abs back :happydance: It took alot of hard work but it worked although my abs like to disappear when I eat etc :rofl: But now I got to keep myself in shape because weight gain is a symptom and I just dont want to let myself go because im on BCP and try to get back into shape once I stop them. Better now when I have the energy than later. Well, let me wrap this up because if I keep talking, I will have enough to write a book :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Wow pcos! Glad the dr figured it out and you got a plan! Hey we could very well be bump buddies this time next year!


----------



## mzswizz

i know! im sooo happy to finally find out whats going on and being bump buddies would be great :hugs:


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: so what else you been up to? I'm still occupied with work and school. I'm a workaholic. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

i've just been busy packing for my trip to dh (finally got it done), helping MIL pack up her things in her house because the bank auctioned off her house and pretty much kicked her out so she is moving into our place and been busy spending time with the family before i leave on my trip.

Update: Today is a lovely cool day and Im enjoying the weather as much as possible because I dont know when the next heat wave will hit. Today, im on cd27 and tomorrow ends the first week of BCPs :happydance: I have only 5 MORE DAYS BEFORE I SEE DH :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im over the moon happy right now about it. DH booked his tickets to come down here Dec. 20th-Jan. 6th. So he's going to be here for Xmas, my 23rd birthday, new years eve nand new years :happydance: He said that for my birthday, he wanted to do a cruise to Hawaii :cloud9: I would love that but we shall see. Atleast now we got 5 months to vacation, enjoy and explore before we settle down and start back on the ttc wagon. I think this 6 month break is exactly what we need to save up more money, go vacation with just the two of us and get to have our "alone" time and enjoy being with each other. I think this is our mini vacation :haha: From what im getting...the BCPs will be out of my system in no time once i stop because the midwife told me to have sex every day with dh right starting from when i stop taking the BCPs because the best thing is to catch the 1st egg that comes after the BCPs. So im hoping it doesnt take long. Hoping that after these long 2 yrs of actively ttc, a 6 month break can solve all the problems and we get our LO finally. Its been a very long journey for us and im just ready to finally enjoy the blessing we've worked hard for. Now back to these BCPs...these little things cause ALOT of cm :haha: Dont know why..maybe because its preventing pregnancy so thats why :shrug: I have no clue though. I should've ovulated by now though seeing that im on cd27 but then again you never know because of my crazy cycles. Hoping i can go back to the normal 28 day cycles I use to have but i guess thats wishful thinking :blush: Well, im all packed and ready to go to Connecticut. Finally got it done but atleast I dont have to worry about it now :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

deafgal01 said:


> :hugs: so what else you been up to? I'm still occupied with work and school. I'm a workaholic. :shrug:

Hi..... Long time.... How are you?


----------



## deafgal01

Shradha- I'm good. Keeping myself busy. Fell a little behind in my savings goal on account of finances for IUI that I hadn't figured out that would happen but it'll be ok. We'll either catch up or postpone. No biggie. Work has been keeping me really busy and that's good in a sense. But I have to be careful too because I need to make sure I'm taking care of myself in the process as well.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd28 today. Time is flying by in my cycle and tomorrow I officially start week 2 of the BCPs. Thursday I will be on the plane to go see DH so I am super uber excited :happydance: I have been waiting for this day for the longest. DH and I both have doc appts on Monday :thumbup: Also, since im finished packing, I can focus on other things like MIL moving in, working out etc. Well today is Saturday and Im going to enjoy my Saturday. Might go to the beach or the pool. We shall see though.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- have fun! I'm jealous- a possible trip to Hawaii!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

i have never been to hawaii let alone on a cruise. so im hoping we can go.


----------



## deafgal01

Mz- I hope you do get to go!


----------



## mzswizz

tomorrow starts week 2 of the bcps and i just realized..im starting to get the nausea symptom on and off.


----------



## deafgal01

Boo that is no fun hope it is short!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks DG and yes the nausea was short lived. Thank goodness. Now im back to normal and no symptoms :thumbup:

AFM, cd29 today and just started week 2 of the birth control. 4 more days until I see DH :happydance: I bought 2 dresses at the mall and Im going to take them with me along with my boots. I showed him the dresses and DH being DH said if i bring those dresses then im going to get pregnant while on birth control :dohh: He is such a guy i tell you :haha: Today, going to hang with my friend and just relax. Yesterday, me and her went to the mall and then we went to see Twilight :cloud9: Enjoyed it!!!! Best movie ever!!! I want to see it again :blush: Let's see if the BCPs will give me a bleed. I seen that women were getting breakthrough bleeds etc but I havent gotten any bleeding so far so im assuming thats a good thing. Im hoping it doesnt jumpstart an AF too. Hoping i can enjoy my trip AF worry free.


----------



## deafgal01

Hope you can enjoy the trip without af or breakthrough bleed.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks DG i hope so too.


----------



## mzswizz

Doctor's appt: Well my doctor's appt went very well actually. I got the results from my last visit. Also, I told her that I am now on BCPs. Well, my thyroid levels are perfect. BUT now we have another issue. Well, good thing is im not anemic (due to super havy bleeding during AFs). The issue is my platelet level is very high :nope: Normal range is 140-400 and mines is at 523 :shock: I asked her what is a platelet and she said that it is what controls the clotting in the blood. She said with my level being high...i would be able to get pregnant but wont be able to carry the pregnancy :nope: Which would explain alot now :dohh: So she has requested I see a hematologist and let him do all the proper bloodwork so we can get the underlying problem fixed so by the time im off BC, i will be set and ready to go :thumbup: Did I say my doc was amazing or what :haha: So one step closer to our rainbow baby. Im happy that Im finalyl getting my answers but pissed the my former doctors didnt find out none of these issues in the past because they could've been solved by now.


----------



## deafgal01

:shock: Wow... wow wow wow... Your dr is amazing. :yipee: So now one step closer to figuring out what will help you carry a pregnancy to full term! :thumbup: Yay for getting more blood work done. That reminds me, I still need to get mine done. Arugh.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I am sooo happy that finally I am getting answers and one step closer to holding a LO in our arms. Im on the phone with the hematologist office to schedule an appt for december because thats when im coming back from the trip.

i have an appt scheduled for dec. 5th @ 9am for the hematologist yay :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Yay for an appt!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

i could've gotten in nov. 26th but i will be out of town so i had to get an appt after dec. 3rd because im coming back that day.


----------



## deafgal01

True, always gotta plan around the days we are traveling or out of town.


----------



## mzswizz

yes and im just happy 2 days after the trip..i will be at my appt :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.


----------



## mzswizz

Well a little to update: Just thought about it and if i conceive in May after i finish the BCPs in April...then we will have a February baby which is the same month of our dating anniversary which is Feb. 18th :cloud9: Also on our anniversary, I have a follow up appt with my primary care doc. So these are my appts so far:

hematologist-dec. 5th @ 9am
ob/gyn-dec. 6th @ 9:30am :happydance: 
primary care doc-feb. 18th @ 9:30am 

Im happy that im able to get the ob/gyn the day after i see the hematologist. And stuff is really moving rather quickly so it seems like its going to be back to back doc appts!!! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

That's awesome news. I might be pushing the iui to July. :dohh: My finances didn't make the cut for Oct/Nov so I'm a little behind now.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-Well atleast we will be ttc around the same time. I will be done with the BCPs on April 27th so once i take my last pill....its actively ttc we go. And from my wtt ttc ticker...i've noticed im almost in the 4 months left to go already?! :shock: So i know its going to come around in no time.

AFM, im cd32 today and today is my last day here :happydance: Tomorrow I will be in Connecticut celebrating Thanksgiving with my DH :cloud9: Im so excited. Well, ever since I've been on week 2 on the BCPs, I've noticed that I've been sick to my stomach (nauseous) :nope: I looked online and its normal because it says you will feel sick to your stomach for the first few months so I guess its my body adjusting to the BCPs. Still no bleeding and I dont have the pain in my ovaries like I use to hours after I take the BC so thats a good thing. I just got to put up a few things, clean up a little and call a few companies before I go on my trip tomorrow so today is going to be a relaxing day I suppose :thumbup: DH is already counting down the hours :haha: Can't wait for the trip and then when I get back...then its the start of doc appts again. I've noticed that I have gotten so much more accomplished within these past few weeks with these doctors than within the 2 years with the previous doctors :thumbup: So its a new beginning and a new step closer to our rainbow baby. I know this is our time now because God is blessing us with all the proper treatment etc needed to get our rainbow baby. Also, weird thing i remembered. I remember when I had a psychic reading..she said that I will need medical attention in order to have a baby and I will conceive a baby before DH's next birthday :shock: Now, im getting medical attention and DH's birthday is in September and with these BCPs, im hoping to be able to conceive in no time after i stop taking them. That is soooo weird.


----------



## deafgal01

Bet you're gonna get that rainbow baby before long- after you go off the bcp and all the stuff figured out! :yipee: Yep, we can still be bump buddies. I'm gonna be timing mine to try for having a baby in April (probably prefer April if I can) or May in the hopes of having all summer off with baby at home.


----------



## mzswizz

Im trying for May because i wont be off the bcps until the end of April and im thinking I will probably ov in May. Alto of women say when getting off bc that it doesnt take long like a week or 2 before you actually ov and if thats the case..im getting an anniversary baby because the baby will be due in february most likely which is the same month DH and I started dating :cloud9:


----------



## deafgal01

Mz :cloud9: That'd be awesome when that really happens!


----------



## mzswizz

dg-i know. so how you been?

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF came yesterday and I must say I am enjoying this new AF :thumbup: Its lighter than my normal flow its like a light flow (close to spotting) and I have no pain like cramps or anything :thumbup: So im pretty happy with that. Dont know how long its going to last though but Im keeping an eye on it. Also, dont really have any clots. I havent seen any so I guess the BCPs are doing their job :happydance: Tomorrow starts week 3 of the BC already :shock: I tell you the time is just flying by. Im on day 3 of my vacation and I am loving every minute of it. DH and I went on a date to the movies yesterday and I enjoyed it :cloud9: We are going to go on a submarine tour on Monday and Thanksgiving was wonderful. On a good note, we were able to dtd before AF came :haha: Also, dh made me smile when we were talking about the future yesterday. We were saying we are going to pay off half of the credit cards before I move to where he is going to be and he said that we got to save also because and I quote "we are going to have kids very soon" :cloud9: So, he is ready and prepared and Im happy because of that because that means he is taking it seriously and we are on the same page for kids so thats great :happydance: Today, is my relaxation day because today is DH's duty day. So i will see him tomorrow morning :thumbup: Well all is well around here.


----------



## deafgal01

Awwww he is def ready!

I started AF earlier this week on Tuesday so waiting for it to end- should end today or so. :shrug: I'm doing good. A little disappointed that our savings for IUI isn't tracking like it should be- mainly cuz I didn't take into account Zach's job that doesn't pay when he's on breaks so there's 2 big (well, 3 big) gaps when we are low on funds and he cannot afford to help put a penny into the IUI fund. I'm debating with the idea of maybe use some of the tax money towards IUI fund if and when we get any back. :shrug: Not sure yet. We want to use the tax money on the under the bed drawers from the amish store which is about $1000ish or so. We'll see what we decide to do but definitely going to cut back on eating out and shopping for a couple months unless parents invite us out and cover our check. I have enough clothes for home visits now so not worried about that. Thankfully I do have some gas money for my milage coming into the joint so maybe some of that will go to IUI when the time comes, I don't know yet.

Aside from that, I'm doing good. Distracted with work and school still. Looking forward to Christmas. I get to spend it with my family on Christmas day which means a trip down to French Lick to see my mammaw!!!!!!! I miss her. I miss my cousin too. One of my friends is not going home to be with her family for Christmas so she'll be coming with me for Christmas to my family. I should think about some good gifts for her too so she has something to open at my family's Christmas. Might put one little gift card in a box for her to have something to open. :rofl: We'll see. I might find something she wants for Christmas so I can wrap it up.

My Christmas shopping is about half done, how about yours? Zach's gifts are about done, I picked one other gift out as he was with me when I bought the sweatshirt hoodie. My nephew's gifts are done. I just need a few more things for my niece's gift. Then for my brother and sister a little something and my mom's gonna be easy. My dad will probably get a gift certificate to a restaurant or something. So that's another $100 or something that I can expect to spend on family only.


----------



## mzswizz

wow seems like you are going to be one busy shopper :haha: I have yet to begin shopping because i've been so busy with the whole MIL situation and also going to the docs. I might just end up getting everyone gift cards to their favorite places and they go buy whatever they want with it. But i know i got to be specific on dh's gift though.


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

AFM, im on cd6 and looks like its going to be an extended AF :nope: Oh well. Atleast DH and I found ways to still be intimate without actually dtd :thumbup: AF isnt as heavy as my normal flow so thats good. And hoping it ends soon so I can just relax and be able to dtd since its been awhile :blush: Last night, it was light snow so this morning I woke up to a beautiful scenery of white outside :thumbup: I am going to walk through the snow today because I got to run some errands. Im not looking forward to coming back home because im going to miss my dh and from what i here...my MIL hasnt officially moved in sooooo i may have some alone time at my house before she actually comes and moves in. FXed she moves in close to DH vacation date :haha: I love her to death but we not going to get along because there can only be one boss lady in the house. Well, dh graduates from school on Friday so im happy about that. Cant wait until he gets out of school so i can see him today. And today marks the 4 months mark yay :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck with mil. Think my sis does not enjoy living with her in-laws. :dohh: but they cannot afford a house anyways so they are kind of stuck right now. :shrug:

I'm alright. Almost o time for me and I've been slacking in the sex dept lately (past three months). Guess I don't feel as sexy lately plus I keep so busy with work. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

dg-thanks and yes work will keep you busy from dtd. I've been through that plenty of times. Well this is my first fresh cycle with the BC since af started on nov. 23rd..so i dont know when to expect ov neither when to expect next AF. Just hoping that my cycles get shorter instead of me having 35+ day cycles. On the bright side of things..AF came 2-3 days earlier than it was suppose too so maybe it is getting shorter :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd7 and the bleeding has gotten lighter so it looks like it may stop in a day or so :thumbup: Yesterday, dh and I dtd :blush: I guess AF isnt going to stop him from having a good time :haha: I must say I did enjoy it and got my mind off of AF too. And i think us dtd is causing AF to stop now because after we dtd...i filled up 2 pads within a hour and then the flow just became light. I can now wear panty liners again so maybe he just jumpstarted the ending of AF :shrug: Im happy because DH graduates basic submarine school tomorrow :happydance: But he is changing his rate so he wont be in submarine long. I just cant wait for him to be stationed so i can pack up and leave. Im really tired of being in Florida and ready for change. Also, I just want to get away from all the stress that is there. Hoping everything is all settled before I get off BC so once I get off, we can finally start TTC with no problems :thumbup: It has been light snow on and off throughout the days. It took forever for thanksgiving day to come so I can go on the trip but now time is flying unfortunately and i will be back home Tuesday :cry: I wish time will slow down so we can really enjoy each other. We have been having fun though. I just wish I didnt have to leave so soon. Oh well, atleast I got my docs appt to look forward to though :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Boo to time going too quickly and it soon being time for you to go home. :hugs: It's hard to be away from your man for a while, I don't know how you cope! I couldn't do it. Not strong enough. I could manage a week (2 at most) if I had to but not more than that.

Yep, working a lot takes away my sexual energy I guess. :shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

I feel that i am becoming a strong woman through all this. Before i couldnt even take being away from dh for a day. So now that i am coping with months and the fact that we talk and video chat every day helps too.


----------



## deafgal01

I bet it has made you a stronger woman going thru this. It's funny to think we can't live without our men but realistically if it came down to surviving, we probably would - like if (god forbid) they die tomorrow, we would find a way to survive and manage our lives. You know what I mean.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i totally get what you mean. I think naturally, we are made as survivalist. And i just noticed we are only 3 days apart in our cycle :haha:

AFM, today is cd11 and looks like AF will be gone today. DH and i have been dtd for the past few days now and i think that helped. Now its only light pink and scanty so not a flow anymore. More cm than blood :thumbup: Today, i am also leaving back to Florida :cry: Im going to miss dh but i know in 2 weeks he wil be down so im not that sad. DH spent the night here so he can give me a nice farewell. On the bright side of things...MIL told DH that she hasnt moved in yet. She said her lawyer told her to not move and stay in unless a sheriff comes and they are trying to get things sorted because they think its a scam so its a possibility she might not move at all and keep her house :happydance: Well i hope so for her sake. I enjoyed my time here. We watched the movies Here comes the boom, Sinister and Alex Cross. All great movies. I saw dh graduate. And we spent some lovely time together. As for the BCPs..well im on the last week of the 1st month :happydance: Sunday, i start month 2 so time is flying. Cant believe 4 weeks passed that fast already. Now i got my doc appts on wednesday and thursday. I see the ob/gyn..well actually the midwife, on thursday for pap smear and u/s to check the cysts. And i see the hematologist on wednesday. So atleast i can give the midwife info on whats going on at the hematologist etc so they can go hand and hand and be updated with everything :thumbup: well thats all for now.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 today and AF is just dragging out her stay. Its pretty much not more left in there but its finding a way to still linger. I have on a panty liner and barely anything gets on there plus its only there when I wipe. AF needs to just go already. Hoping it ends today or tomorrow because I suppose to get the pap smear & u/s on thursday so if its still here....i wont be able to get the pap smear and would have to reschedule for that. Well, tomorrow is my hemotologist appt so will update about that when I come home from the appt. Yesterday, dh helped me through an emotional time. I came home to a living room that I couldn't walk through. I mean literally, boxes and furniture everywhere :growlmad: I was pissed and then kept getting calls from my mom telling me what I SHOULD be doing in MY LIFE and it was just sooo much stress and anger and I just broke down crying. Glad dh was on the phone to lift me up and made me feel strong again. It's a brand new me today and I am seriously going to have a stern talk with my MIL because my house looks like a storage unit or a hoarder house now and I dont even feel like this is my home and I just feel dirty walking through all this crap. ugggghhhhhhhhh ](*,) Hopefully today is a better day.


----------



## deafgal01

Sorry about the mess in the living room. I had wondered where all my boxes of junk had disappeared to. Hope that made you chuckle. I seriously do have a bunch of junk boxes hidden away in one of the extra bedrooms. :-= 

Good luck with the upcoming appts, so glad you'll be getting some answers finally. Hope that's true for your MIL, be nice if she didn't have to move and everything.


----------



## mzswizz

DG-thanks :hugs: that actually did make me laugh. And i hope she doesnt have to move either. I think it would be best for both of us. But we shall see. Also, will keep you updated on the appts. I am happy as well to finally be getting answers and everything is happening so quickly so im happy that we are getting everything sorted out. Now dh has an u/s appt tomorrow because he found a mass inside of one of his testes. The nurse looked over it and felt the mass and they said it could either be something serious or just a cyst (which i didnt even know men can get :shrug: ) So thats why they need him to do an u/s to find out which one it is. Hoping its not testicular cancer. And dh is a little worried i can tell but i told him not to worry everything is going to be okay. He says he just wants to know because he wants kids and he rather know whats going on and get the proper procedures or meds out the way then to wait it out. Im with him on that so hopefully its just a cyst and it goes away on its own.


----------



## mzswizz

the hematologist just called and asked have i ever had any scans and at first i said no but then i remembered i had u/s so i said wait are we talking about any scan and she said yes like u/s etc and i said yes earlier this year and she said that they are going to need those documents faxed over to them so now im on the phone trying to get in contact with the referral department and this stupid nurse is giving me a hard time and not listening to what im saying :growlmad: So just had to put her in her place because i really dont have to argue with her. Im glad i got a new primary doctor. Now, im feeling good about tomorrow because they want the scan records so im assuming they want something to compare to which means im one step closer to our rainbow baby :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

morning!!!

AFM, im cd13 today and AF has finally left the building today. So pretty much 12 days of bleeding. Well, it wasnt THAT bad compared to regular bleeding in which i bled for 2 or more weeks. Well, I only have 3 more pills left for month 1 pack :thumbup: Time is really flying. My midwife had gave me 2 packs so I wont need a refill until around January. So im good to go. My doc appt is in a couple hours :thumbup: I have also researched about extended AFs during the first month of using Lo Loestrin Fe and to my surprise....its actually normal. When having a long AF while on this BC, they call it a breakthrough bleed. And most women who talked to their docs about the bleeding were told to wait 3 months...so just give it time. So that put my mind to ease that its normal to have a long AF the first month of using it. Im just glad i wasnt like most of those women who bled for months :nope: Hoping my next AF is shorter and much better than this 1st one. But we shall see. My birthday is in 23 more days and DH will be home in 16 more days :happydance: I know this time will fly by. Im hoping that while he is here..I have some doc appts so he can come with me and be there to see what I've been going through to get things done and just be there as my support system :cloud9: Will update about the docs when I get home.


----------



## deafgal01

Can't wait to hear the update about your dr visit.

Yay for your DH coming home in about two weeks, a lil more than that but still 2 weeks isn't that long to wait. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

hematologist appt: well it went pretty good. The doc is amazing and my platelets level is a little high still but its due to heavy bleeding AFs. He said once it reaches the 600s and up then it is known as a problem but he said it is common for it to be a little higher than the normal because i have heavy bleeding. He told me to continue doing scans etc with my ob/gyn and keep taking the birth control to fix the heavy bleeding problem and everything will be fine :thumbup: My next appt with him is on jan. 2nd :thumbup: Also, he said im not at any risk and im very healthy and he didnt want to do any scans because they weren't going to be necessary so thats good and he also said he didnt want to do the scans since it wasnt necessary and he dont want to put me at a high risk for breast cancer by doing scans when he knows for a fact that the level being a little high is based on my heavy bleeding. So good looking out doc :haha:


----------



## deafgal01

Sounds like the dr really knows what he is talking about so that plan works for you! Jan. 2nd isn't that far away!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i know. time is going to fly by.

AFM, im on cd14 today and went to my ob/gyn appt today. I had my annual pap smear and talked about the effects of birth control and everything. She wants me to come back in March. She wants me to wait until month 4 to see if my AF is going to regulate to showing up on week 4 of the BC each month. So im hoping that my AFs regulate to showing up on week 4 because if it does..that mean im going back to a 28 day cycle :thumbup: I had some spotting after the pap smear which is normal but now im having sharp, shooting pains through my back :shrug: So now I got an appt in january for the hematologist, appt in february for my primary care doctor, and appt in march for the ob/gyn :thumbup: And then in April...i will be off of the BC :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

You're a busy girl with all these appts with different drs. :thumbup: But yay for progress.


----------



## mzswizz

yes im just happy that im progressing through the steps instead of just being at a stand still and not knowing whats going on. How are you today?

AFM, im on cd19 today and it seems like my cycle is going by pretty quickly. Also speaking of time going by...cant believe dh will be here next friday :happydance: Im super excited. Yesterday, I decided to treat myself and so i did my hair and DH loves it. I always wanted to go to a salon and get it done but its hard to find someone who you can trust with your hair so I just been doing my own hair since I was 16. Now back to my cycle :haha: The midwife had told me I suppose to get AF on the 4th week of the BCPs. Which means now im going from a 35+ cycle to a 28 day or less cycle :thumbup: I think thats pretty good because that will increase our chances more seeing that I will be able to go through my cycles which means more tries compared to now where my cycle is sooooo long that I get less chances. Also, im almost at the point where I have only 3 more months left to go :thumbup: I will be off the bc in no time so im happy about that. Im hoping we can immediately start ttc after i stop the bcp but if we cant...then i guess a little longer wait. I dont mind waiting right now because right now dh and I are not living together and he is going through the process of changing his job so i want to wait until he gets stationed before we ttc. So atleast we are together and dont have to worry about catching ovulation during a trip or anything. Well in 17 more days...it will be my birthday :happydance: Im turning 23 on the 28th so I cant wait. Well thats all for now.


----------



## deafgal01

That is good.

I'm doing alright. Ready for a break from work and school. Just took my final today.


----------



## mzswizz

How did your final go?

AFM, im on cd20 and this morning I discovered that I have LOADS of thick, creamy white cm :shrug: Have no clue what it means because my cm never looked like this before. It was more on the watered down side but this time its very thick. Dont know if that means im getting closer to ov and the cm is going to change soon or what but i guess its just a wait and see. Now i get to see if AF is going to come during the 4th week of the bc like the midwife says it should or im going to get it in the middle of the pack again. Hopefully whenever it does decide to show up....it will be spotting and doesnt lasts long like the last one because im ready to enjoy alone time with dh. Im researching nice places we can go to while he is down so he can enjoy his time here and it can be a romantic little getaway while he is here because unfortunately i got a phone call from my MIL and she says she definitely has to move now so now she will be here when dh comes down to visit :nope: Oh well dh told me thats not going to stop him but at the sam time i just want us to be free and not have to be secretive about what WE do. But we shall see. Today, im going to straighten up a bit and also relax because i need all the relaxing i can get before MIL comes in. DH is pretty pissed at MIL because he is telling her what she can and cannot bring and she is fighting with him saying she is still going to do it so he is pretty pissed off at her because he says she is rying to do whatever she wants to do and thats not going to work. Atleast i actually have proof that n matter if i stand my ground...this lady does whatever she wants and i think thats going to be a problem once she gets here. Hoping we dont end up arguing most of her stay here though. Well as an update. I talked to my ex friend and everything went well. We are now okay with talking again and found out it was all a misunderstanding and rumors just going about so we both apologized and now are trying to mend our friendship again :thumbup: Soon I will only have 3 months to go with the BC and also dh wants to be a medical corpsman. And he talked to corpsman and they told him that he is most likely never going to be assigned to a ship and just have shore duty and if he gets deployed...they will fly him out :happydance: Happy about that because if he has shore duty then that menas that he will be there with me everyday and so we will have no problem ttc because he will be there for the pregnancy :happydance: So fxed that he gets that job :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

That is great!!!!

Final was stressful! Just glad it is done. :haha: I'll be glad when Christmas is over and I can relax. But dreading the one year anniversary mark of finding out dh's dx. Not sure how I quite feel about that approaching. Guess it helps to know I definitely will have iui next summer to look forward to. Just need to go get my blood work done before that. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

DG-I totally understand what you mean. April 1st will mark the 3 yr anniversary of the m/c and I dont know how im going to handle it but in my mind i think im going to be okay just knowing the fact that Im getting the proper procedures done and out the way so we can have a rainbow baby. Wouldn't it be great if we end up being bump buddies?

AFM, its cd21 today and I am exhausted. Today, I suppose to go down to Miami to help MIL bring up food from her freezer here. Im going to go later because Im not up for the drive right now. I been down lately just because of the whole moving thing and Im just ready for DH to come home. He says im not going to be here for long so thats a good thing because im really ready to get out of this house and be with him. Hoping its before i get off the BC so we can still enjoy each other for a little bit while he is in school for his new job. He says once they change him then Im moving to wherever he is so im happy about that. Im just ready to be back together again and MIL can just be able to have the house to herself while we are gone. Atleast then I dont have to worry about privacy or anything. Well, I dont know when AF is coming nor do I know when I am suppose to ovulate. Since AF started in the middle of the pack...im hoping it didnt knock it off track and now its going to come every 2nd week of the BCPs. But if i think about it..if it did..then it would be every 28 days that my cycle came so maybe that isnt a bad thing. Well, im going to watch an episode of my show and then start cleaning up around the house. Oh and dh said something to me that was very thoughtful last night. He told me that the way I am now..he can tell im in mommy mode and with that being said..just from being around me, he know i am going to make a wonderful mommy :cloud9: That was pretty sweet of him. He has been doing nice things and saying nice things like telling me he loves me and how pretty I am just because and I appreciate every minute of it. Cant wait until he comes home next Friday :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

I can't wait to be bump buddies with you- that would be so awesome!

Why is mil moving into your place again? I know you probably mentioned it a few pages back but I forgot. :dohh: Cannot wait for you to be able to move with DH and live where he's going/training/working.


----------



## mzswizz

What month are trying for the IUI again? And MIL is moving in because she lost her job so couldnt pay mortgage so they kicke her out and auctioned her house which was sold so now she has to move.


----------



## deafgal01

Anytime after June 2013, might wait til July. Meh, we'll see what happens with the finances. I've not been able to save much more since the last time I opened it. :dohh: I think I have only 1/5 saved so far (and I'm aiming to save up to $5,000 for it) :dohh: DH said he'd be satisfied to try anyways if we have more than $3,000 saved up. :shrug: I want a spring baby so I can be home most of summer after he/she is born instead of having to take time off work to do so. Think they only give me up to 6 weeks leave, then after that it's either my own time saved to use for pay or nothing.


By the way that's awful about mil losing her job and having them sell off her house like that in an auction. I would not like having that happen to me.


----------



## mzswizz

Thats around the same time im hoping for a bfp. April 27th is the last pill I take and then its back to ttc mode. So hoping for a bfp soon after around May/June. And I know it sucked when they treated her like she was not a human being :nope: People can be so cruel.


----------



## deafgal01

That will be exciting when you get your bfp in May/June. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

And then we could still be bump buddies!!! :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Third attempt at posting a reply...

Yep, provided I get my bfp on my first go at IUI. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. FXed we both get it first time around :thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Think we both will be shock when that time comes for us finally. :haha: Probably test on several tests before we believe it.


----------



## mzswizz

I think im going to have to make a hpt budget because the minute i get a bfp...im going to be peeing on every test I can get a hold of :rofl:


----------



## deafgal01

:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd23 today and I am exhausted. It feels like I havent gotten enough sleep. I guess my body is still tired from the hours of cleaning I did. I got to finish laundry today though. My friend called this morning and she wants me to drive her dad to Doral, FL for a rental car and thats almost a hour drive :shock: Im pretty tired but I might do it seeing as I got to go to Miami anyways so I can just take him there and then head back north to go to Miami. Cant believe today is already Saturday and tomorrow I start week 2 of the BCPs. It doesnt feel like its been 5 weeks already :shock: It feels like I just started the first pack. DH is super excited and cant wait to come down. Not only that, he cant wait until I am able to finally move and be where he is. FXed sooooo bad that he is re-rated as a medical corpsman (corpsman pronounced coreman for some odd reason :shrug: ) So all i got to do is drive 19 hours east and BAM right in San Antonio, Texas. And plus he will have shore duty so we can ttc with no problem :thumbup: Just hoping that happens so fxed and heavy prayer [-o&lt; Now on another good note....we have paid of one of our credit cards in full and closed the account so that means 1 less credit card to pay a month :happydance: We are trying to get rid of all our credit card debt because once we do that...we will be able to have more money because majority of the money goes to credit card payments :nope: So everything is going well. Now to take the time out to mourn the losses of the children and people during the Connecticut shooting yesterday. Their families are in my prayers. I cant believe someone can go into an elementary and not think twice about killing 20 children ranging in the ages of 5-10. This feels like another phase of terrorism. What is going on in the world today?! People are just opening fire without a care in the world. And they go out easy because they turn the guns on themselves. I wish they would've caught him before he did that so he can rot in prison instead of getting the easy way out. In the end, he is going to suffer but the families who have lost someone will suffer worse than him. I couldnt imagine what would be going through my mind if that were to happen if i had a child. Just goes to show that we cant really have any type of place we can call safe. I just hope this gets better and not worse. Im tired of innocent people dying for no reason. R.I.P. to those who have fallen. You will be forever missed but never forgotten.


----------



## deafgal01

Agreed- it's so tragic to think of the families who lost these kids, (or adults too for that matter) over someone who decided to shoot and kill them. :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

and the thing is he killed his own mom who was working as a teacher there.


----------



## deafgal01

That breaks my heart. How can a child kill his own parents?????


----------



## mzswizz

they said he was mentally ill supposedly


----------



## deafgal01

That would explain a lot but still how the heck do the parents "overlook" the signs of him getting ready to kill someone? :shrug: That's scary to me because I work with kids, and suppose I missed one lil hint or clue that they were getting ready to kill me?


----------



## mzswizz

exactly. and what i found out is that he was 20 yrs old with a personality disorder and his parents were divorced. He was a very intelligent guy but became a goth. He killed his mom at their home and then used her car to drive to the elementary school to do themassacre. Now there was no reason for him to go to that school at all. I feel for those families. can you just imagine being hapy that you are pregnant with your LO. You raised them and love them just for them to kill you after you brought them into this world?! Just sad.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well its cd25 now and in 3 days dh will be home. Im excited and just to let you ladies know. I will not be on bnb during the duration of his trip. So I wont be back on until January 6th. Today is the day I am getting my hair colored :happydance: Wonder how it will come out. We shall see. Im hoping the deep burgundy will still be good enough to show with my hair because my hair is a light brown but you never know. My hair never ends up looking like the results on the box :haha: Feel like time is flying but I am hoping that time slows down once dh is here. Im slowly but surely checking off my lists of stuff I got to do before DH's arrival home. Im going to come back home and tidy up our room since MIL moved bags into our room so Im going to clean up so he doesnt have to walk around boxes and bags in the room :thumbup: It's not really much to do in the room which is good seeing that I have been keeping up with cleaning. Also, I got to wash the dishes and just clean out the two chairs and everything I can get to will be clean. Im going to sweep up once I let the dogs back in and if it gets hotter later today, Im going to give them a bath so I got my hands tied today. A busy day it shall be.


----------



## deafgal01

Wow what a busy day you have over there. So exciting that dh is coming home so soon and I don't blame you for taking a break from bnb to focus on quality time with your man. :thumbup: Enjoy your time with him and I'll see you back on here in Jan. Merry Christmas if we don't hear from you before then!


----------



## mzswizz

Merry Christmas to you too and a Happy New Year!! Its going to be great because dh comes home friday, then you have xmas, then that following friday on the 28th is my 23rd birthday :happydance: then you have my mom's birthday on the 30th, then new year's eve, then new years, then on jan. 2nd the surprise getaway that dh scheduled plus my doc appt with the hematologist and then dh goes home on the 6th.


----------



## deafgal01

That does sound AWESOME! You're gonna be busy having fun!

I have similar plans- Christmas with 3 families (DH's dad on Christmas eve, Christmas day with my family to which I'm bringing two girlfriends with me, and we'll figure out when we go see DH's mom). On Dec. 30, I have a girlfriend who has a birthday so we'll celebrate with her eating out or whatever. New Year Eve- gonna go to a girlfriend's house and spend the night. Think that's all the fun I have planned so far.


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds soooo fun. Nice outing with the girls.

AFM, dh finally got pulled out of submarines :happydance: So now they moved him to the new room for those awaiting to go surface :thumbup: Hopefully soon he can see what options he has when it comes to the different rates. FXed corpsman is on there because it would be perfect for us and that would mean hopefully be january/february..i will be reunited with dh permanently :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Awesome! Keep us posted when you can!


----------



## mzswizz

will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd2 and im loving this AF.....so far :haha: I am having no pain at all and usually by cd2, its very heavy but so far, its been spotting just like yesterday :thumbup: So im guessing that the BC finally is in effect :happydance: Lets see how long this AF lasts though. Im super excited because DH is getting on his plane tonight :happydance: He already texted me how happy he is so I just cant wait. Already moved things around in the room etc so the place is as clean as it can get. MIL called and warned DH not to freak out when he sees the house because she will be coming up to straighten up the place. So dh told me and I laughed and dh said, "if she said its not as bad as you (he was referring to me) tried to make it seem, then why will she warn and prep me ahead of time?" Which is sooo true. Im just going to be there with a camera to catch the shock on his face :rofl: Well everything is going well so far so lets see how his vacation goes.


----------



## deafgal01

:rofl: Calling to warn ahead of time. :haha: Funny!!!!! Have a great time with your man when he finally lands. Yay for spotting, and nothing else. Lucky for you. I might be doing that for both of us- heavy flow. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Looks like AF is on its way out already :thumbup: So maybe this is how my AFs are going to be until i stop them. Well atleast thats what I hope.


----------



## deafgal01

Lucky for you! I have like 3 more days of AF- but she'll def get lighter after tomorrow, better be gone by Monday or I'll be grumpy on Christmas day for not getting in some love making time. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

well looks like i spoke too soon. AF has gotten heavier but pretty much is a light flow so lets see what happens.


----------

